# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Current Episode Discussion V

## Bryan

The old thread was getting large, a new thread for a new year...

----------


## di marco

good idea!  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

thanks for the congrats Ditchgirl, Ritchie lecturer and lollymay!  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

sorry dutch girl lol

----------


## Kim

Good idea, the other one was getting too crowded by Dennis's death discussion.

----------


## Kim

Congratulations, leanne27 :Big Grin:

----------


## leanne27

thankyou

----------


## shannisrules

i may be stupid but why are we congratulating leanne congratulations for whatever it is anyway cant wait to watch the next episode of eastenders i wonder what it will start like

----------


## Abi

Thats what i was wondering... :Searchme:

----------


## Abi

Ah i just tracked down the post...lol.... your pregnant! Congrats! Although, this should really be discussed in the pregnancy and family forum  :Smile:  You should start a thread!

----------


## feelingyellow

NEW THREAD YAY!!    :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

ok was reading the other thread and someone mentioned that sean who was gonna beat up peggy ... sudden thought occurs to me - sean, stacey's brother - gangster sean - maybe the same person??

----------


## Abi

Good point!

----------


## Kim

> i may be stupid but why are we congratulating leanne congratulations for whatever it is anyway cant wait to watch the next episode of eastenders i wonder what it will start like


I think it will start with Sharon crying in her flat.

----------


## feelingyellow

Go in the Eastenders Pictures Thread - preview pics there  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> I think it will start with Sharon crying in her flat.


or the milfloat going around the square...as always!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Thumbsup:  So we'll talk here in the new year see you all !

----------


## Bree

i cnat wait for the eppie tonight i hope it dosent start with dennis body i think it should start with sharon in the morning like the did the night after dens murder thats pobzs what they will do

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Btw the old thread is placed here .

----------


## feelingyellow

> Btw the old thread is placed here .


text talk!    :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Florijo

What has happened to Johnny's CCTV? How come the tape with Chrissie's confession had sound on it yet the one with Dennis smacking Johnny about has no sound?

----------


## alan45

> What has happened to Johnny's CCTV? How come the tape with Chrissie's confession had sound on it yet the one with Dennis smacking Johnny about has no sound?



I dont understand why any *businessman* would leave his security recording device on open view where a wannabee robber could commit the crime and remove the evidence  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

Phil is really beginning to scare me now. The guy is crazy, talking about wanting Ruby to be a broken, empty shell. 

Not sure what to make of Deano. I did laugh at Ian's reaction to finding out he was a Wicks but he was a bit too Alfie Moon-like for me. The cocky, smmoth talking charmer who managed to con a room for the night. Still, I'll give him a chance.

----------


## Debs

tonights epi was ok not as good as i thought it was going to be, loving deano, think he will be brilliant.

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah tonights was quite boring really.

----------


## Bree

> tonights epi was ok not as good as i thought it was going to be, loving deano, think he will be brilliant.


yeah he was really funny tonight poor sharon  :Sad:

----------


## Jada-GDR

deano reminds me of darren ^_^

----------


## Debs

> Phil is really beginning to scare me now. The guy is crazy, talking about wanting Ruby to be a broken, empty shell. 
> 
> .


 

yeah i didnt like that bit! poor ruby

----------


## Jada-GDR

> I dont understand why any *businessman* would leave his security recording device on open view where a wannabee robber could commit the crime and remove the evidence


cause this is eastenders lol

----------


## BlackKat

> What has happened to Johnny's CCTV? How come the tape with Chrissie's confession had sound on it yet the one with Dennis smacking Johnny about has no sound?



Plot device, Florijo. Plot device.   :Stick Out Tongue:  

It didn't record sound that time Ruby was watching Juley and Johnny on it either. And with Chrissie it was amazing quality, which the tape of Dennis didn't seem to be.



I quite like Deano -- bit young looking, so I don't really see him as a 'heart-throb', but he was quite funny, and not a bad actor. Made me laugh with him repeated the speech to Pauline and then Pat.

The episode didn't actually feel as empty as I thought it would. I thought there was going to feel like there was a hole in it labelled "Dennis should be here." But it kinda felt like he'd never been there, if that makes sense? I don't mean that I didn't like Dennis, cos I do. But like I said, it felt like he'd never been there.

Um...Phil has gone past panto villain. I'm not sure what lies beyond that, but whatever it is, he is there. Sharon's grief bored me -- I do feel sorry for her, and I'm glad it was half an hour of weeping and wailing, but it was just...dull. Dot's grief felt more real to me.

I'm warming to Juley now. But Ruby "What if they kill me next" Allen can just go and die. I would say this not everything is about her, but unfortunately this entire plot has centered around the trials and tribulations of that selfish brat, so I can't.   :Angry:

----------


## Tannie

yeah i know i also didn't like the bit where sharon thought Phil was Dennis so she started cryin or she had tears in her eyes that was sad.

----------


## lollymay

i didnt think it was very good at all because i think dennis was glossed over a lot and not many people seemed to care about it

----------


## Debs

> i didnt think it was very good at all because i think dennis was glossed over a lot and not many people seemed to care about it


 
i thought there wouold be more about dennis than there was!

----------


## Florijo

If the entire episode had been focused on Dennis then people would have said it was too depressing. In my opinion they got the balance just right.

----------


## Chris_2k11

There's something fishy about Deano!  :Ponder:

----------


## BlackKat

> If the entire episode had been focused on Dennis then people would have said it was too depressing. In my opinion they got the balance just right.



I agree. I think they got it right -- the people that were close to Dennis was upset. I don't think it would have felt to right to have say, the Millers in mourning seeing as they hardly knew him.

----------


## alan45

> i think dennis was glossed over a lot and not many people seemed to care about it


Bit like here then  :Lol:

----------


## Jade

> There's something fishy about Deano!


Yea there is rather!

----------


## lollymay

> Bit like here then


yep true true

----------


## Dutchgirl

Poor Sharon, (she looks better without the orange glow though). And Dot aw she does feel bad about the whole thing. And Phil too late!!! Should have thought about his devilish harassing of Dennis sooner.

----------


## lollymay

my mum was going turn off his oxygen while phil was in the hospital with johnny

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha so was i

----------


## Bryan

i loved that episode!

it had me entertained from the start...so many storylines going on! I can see how Eastenders are starting a new year...slowly introducing new characters and tying off the loose ends of the old storylines!

i must admit im growing to juley, hes finally been given a storyline...and he no has a purpose on the show! i think phil's ungoing vendetta against johnny is going to have me glued over the summer!   :Big Grin:  

and i think deano is going to be a fantastic addition to the cast! he is funny! and the spoiler that ive heard of him means he is just going to be fantastic!   :Cheer:  

eastenders on top form!

moving on from the horrid era of the wooden dennis!   :Cheer:

----------


## feelingyellow

deano is erm a bit of an idiot ... but not that bad actually, lol - i thought i'd hate him

----------


## littlemo

Quite a good episode, but I do agree that Dennis was taken out of the limelight somewhat. A few people mentioned him but there didn't seem to be much genuine upset. The only people who showed any sadness was Sharon and Dot really. Maybe that's the way it should be shown, because he wasn't someone who was cared about by everyone, like Sharon is. But I was surprised that Pat didn't mention him, considering she practically manages the bookies for him. They've become quite close. 

I like the fact that Deano's come into it. They close one chapter and they open another. I suppose it's to say to viewers, we are upset that Nigel Harman has left, but now we've got Deano's character and we are on the way up.  I think they could be right!

Unlike a lot of people, I didn't like the Mike stuff. I don't like his character. And Dawn was very cheeky inviting him to stay at their house, without even consulting her mum. But Keith is so trusting, he's a sweet man. 

I thought it was quite funny seeing the contrast between Ian feeling guilty about Dennis's death and Phil feeling guilty. Ian is very vocal in his thoughts, and Phil keeps it bottled up until he is consumed by it. I hope he has many a sleepless night over his latest mistake. I also hope Sharon sees him for the slime ball that he actually is.

----------


## Abi

I missed it! Sounds like a missed a good 'un though...

----------


## leanne27

i dont like mike either i actually feel sorry for keith! i immediately liked the charcter of deano though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> i must admit im growing to juley, hes finally been given a storyline...and he no has a purpose on the show!


i agree, i like him more. i know he's been really unfair to ruby, but he doesn't want her to get hurt. its just a bit stupid that they claim to love each other after...em...not very long

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Loved Eastenders tonight! Emmerdale Corrie and Eastenders are all on top form at the moment imo. I like Deano wicks he was actually quite funny lol. Great addition to the cast 10/10  :Smile:

----------


## sarah21

> Unlike a lot of people, I didn't like the Mike stuff. I don't like his character. And Dawn was very cheeky inviting him to stay at their house, without even consulting her mum. But Keith is so trusting, he's a sweet man.


I'm hating the Mike stuff and who does Dawn think she is? She disappears for years and then expects her mother and partner to take her in. I know she is family but she is supposed to be a grown up. She should get her own place nearby. 

Keith might be a lazy man but he has a good heart. Dawn has interfered in their relationship, complains about the way her mother is treated but does nothing herself. The family are short of money and she invites her father to stay. Keith might need a kick up the backside, but Mike is a manipulative chancer, just like Dawn. I totally dislike the pair of them.

Liked Deano and I'm looking forward to the rest of the Wicks' arrival, especially Kevin.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know i don't like Dawn and Mike either. They are very manipulative people. I feel sorry for Keith.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I dont understand why any *businessman* would leave his security recording device on open view where a wannabee robber could commit the crime and remove the evidence


Speaking of this security system, it's funny how it has suddenly lost all its sound and fantastic picture quality, which helped snare Chrissie 2 months ago.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

maybe phil turned the sound down so noone would here what he was watching??????

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> maybe phil turned the sound down so noone would here what he was watching??????


You read my mind Debs  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oops just noticed Florijo made the same point earlier.    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bree

> maybe phil turned the sound down so noone would here what he was watching??????


thats what i think happend  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> You read my mind Debs


 
thats because im psychic  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

lol i cant be bothered to read through the whole thread on tonights episode

----------


## Debs

> thats what i think happend


 
but is phil that clever to do that?? :Ponder:

----------


## Abi

Phil? Clever? nah!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am so glad Phil didn't turn of Johnny's heart monitor thing in hospital because Phil is right Johnny needs to suffer!

----------


## BlackKat

> but is phil that clever to do that??



I know Phil's a bit dumb, but I'm sure even he can figure out how to operate the tv remote.  :Lol:

----------


## Debs

> I know Phil's a bit dumb, but I'm sure even he can figure out how to operate the tv remote.


 
hmmmm   :Ponder:   im not sure about that  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jada-GDR

this threads only just started and its already got 7 pages  :Cheer:

----------


## alkalinetrio

fantastic episode

----------


## Kim

I agree, from what I saw of it anyway.

----------


## alan45

> I know Phil's a bit dumb, but I'm sure even he can figure out how to operate the tv remote.


Hes from the old school 

If You cant eat it, drink it or s**g it then smash it.  He seems like a bit of a technophobe to me

----------


## Kim

Lol. I thought he had the brains of the Mitchells'. Dread to think about Grant then!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i may be stupid but why are we congratulating leanne congratulations for whatever it is anyway cant wait to watch the next episode of eastenders i wonder what it will start like


She found out she was pregnant on Christmas Day too!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> text talk!


It's abbreviation actually..

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Speaking of this security system, it's funny how it has suddenly lost all its sound and fantastic picture quality, which helped snare Chrissie 2 months ago.


If you listened carefully there was actually sound on.. you could hear them moving around and stuff.. but the sounds was just kept low.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I am so glad Phil didn't turn of Johnny's heart monitor thing in hospital because Phil is right Johnny needs to suffer!


When he said that I thought he was actually quite scared to switch it off..

----------


## feelingyellow

> It's abbreviation actually..


erm yeah i knew that   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and i sooo know what abbreviation is aswell!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

> When he said that I thought he was actually quite scared to switch it off..


I thought that aswell, probably because Juley would know that it was him.

----------


## parkerman

> If you listened carefully there was actually sound on.. you could hear them moving around and stuff.. but the sounds was just kept low.


If there was sound on the tape, which I must admit I didn't hear myself, but if there was, then Phil would be able to hear who Johnny phoned...?

----------


## lollymay

i don't think there was any sound on the tape and he could have phoned after phil had took the tape

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> If there was sound on the tape, which I must admit I didn't hear myself, but if there was, then Phil would be able to hear who Johnny phoned...?


Oh yeah!! But maybe they won't show that because the person who killed Dennis could be Phil's bouncer's if he has any?!  :EEK!:   :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

Anyway, if I was Johnny, in the state he was in, I'd have phoned for an ambulance. Which reminds me, why didn't anyone see an ambulance going to the club???

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Cant wait til tonights episode. I am taping it because i am going out but i might see it later if i am going out  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

poor sharon

----------


## BlackKat

Hah!  :Lol:   I laughed so much at Ruby during the last scene. Stupid cow. I have no sympathy because she's been a moron throughout this entire storyline. She deserves it.

Kinda bored with the rest of the episode though to be honest.

----------


## parkerman

Tonight's questions:

1. Why on Earth would Dawn tell Deano about Wellard?
2. Why did Pauline tell Phil about Sharon being pregnant?
3. How come Phil just happened to be looking out the window when Juley threw Ruby out?
4. Is it too late to send Ruby to acting school?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Tonight's questions:
> 
> 1. Why on Earth would Dawn tell Deano about Wellard?
> 2. Why did Pauline tell Phil about Sharon being pregnant?
> 3. How come Phil just happened to be looking out the window when Juley threw Ruby out?
> 4. Is it too late to send Ruby to acting school?


Beats me! :Searchme:   Retorical or do you have an answer? For once I agree!

----------


## alan45

> Tonight's questions:
> 
> 1. Why on Earth would Dawn tell Deano about Wellard?
> 2. Why did Pauline tell Phil about Sharon being pregnant?
> 3. How come Phil just happened to be looking out the window when Juley threw Ruby out?
> 4. Is it too late to send Ruby to acting school?


1. Because Deano is an undercover member of Animal Liberation

2. Shhe was trying to explain Sharons increase in weight

3. Hes a peeping Tom

4. Fraid so

----------


## chance

lmao you guys are so funny   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

what was going on with Ruby at the end. Over reacting or what. Isnt she meant to be at school. Grow up for goodness sake.

----------


## CrazyLea

tonights episode was well boring lol. the millers did my head in. so did juley and ruby, even though i like ruby. phill annoyed me lol and deano.

----------


## Katy

i didnt thin it was that good it was just average. The millers scenes were pointless. Loved Dawns comment about ian, beale the squele. Sharon had an even bette part tonight she didnt even have to sit up. Just lie there.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i am about to watch it on bbc 3 at 10pm but so far reading through your opinions, tonights episode doesn't sound that good.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> 1. Because Deano is an undercover member of Animal Liberation


well let's hope his explosive devices they use blow up in his hands.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was an average episode i thought. The Miller scenes were pointless "Keith, have your chair back" Pointless!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   and why the hell did Pauline tell Phil that Sharon is pregnant?  :Confused:   It's none of Pauline's business. Sharon should tell Phil herself when she is ready. The rest of the episode was ok. 5/10  :Smile:

----------


## chance

Juleys acting was so funny when he was chucking ruby out,i thought it was dead funny.

----------


## Siobhan

For the record: I hate Phil and I am glad he feels really guilty about Dennis been dead.. he caused it... and the look on his face when pauline told him Sharon was pregnant, more guilt I am delighted.

----------


## ?????

okay i aint been in these board since dennis got stabbed/shot, but my gawd was i crying my eyes out. IT WAS SO SAD... i knew dennis was gonna die and everything, i braced myself up to watch the episode(and in true eastenders fashion it happens at 8.29pm just before the duf duf.. i mean  we spent most of the epsiode watching Dennis struggle with his inner turmoil and talk about stars???  it was just the way they done the whole thing, how my lovely dennis was smiling one minute at his wife and the next gone just like that..... I HATE PHIL MORE THAN ANYTHING NOW, HE WAS ALWAYS A BULLY BUT NOW HE IS JUST PURE EVIL.  but i must admit the episode was done very well, clever even and well thought out for eastenders i thought. they wanted it to be tragic and that what they achieved. BuT WHYYYY ... kill him off. i would've rather seen them go off to america, have their baby(a son obiviously) and live happily ever after, even if it means never coming back.

----------


## BlackKat

One question, because I've never understood this:

What's the difference between Dennis never coming back because he's gone to America and is staying there for-evah and Dennis never coming back because he's dead. Either way Dennis isn't coming back.

----------


## alan45

> Either way Dennis isn't coming back.


  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

> One question, because I've never understood this:
> 
> What's the difference between Dennis never coming back because he's gone to America and is staying there for-evah and Dennis never coming back because he's dead. Either way Dennis isn't coming back.


 

nothing is different it just that beloved dennis is dead!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> okay i aint been in these board since dennis got stabbed/shot, but my gawd was i crying my eyes out. IT WAS SO SAD... i knew dennis was gonna die and everything, i braced myself up to watch the episode(and in true eastenders fashion it happens at 8.29pm just before the duf duf.. i mean we spent most of the epsiode watching Dennis struggle with his inner turmoil and talk about stars??? it was just the way they done the whole thing, how my lovely dennis was smiling one minute at his wife and the next gone just like that..... I HATE PHIL MORE THAN ANYTHING NOW, HE WAS ALWAYS A BULLY BUT NOW HE IS JUST PURE EVIL. but i must admit the episode was done very well, clever even and well thought out for eastenders i thought. they wanted it to be tragic and that what they achieved. BuT WHYYYY ... kill him off. i would've rather seen them go off to america, have their baby(a son obiviously) and live happily ever after, even if it means never coming back.


Phil is always badgering others, as bullies do! I hate bullies, they are scared of others and harras people they can push in order to feel better about themselves, it disgusts me! :Sick:  And now Dennis is dead :Crying:

----------


## alan45

> okay i aint been in these board since dennis got stabbed/shot, but my gawd was i crying my eyes out. IT WAS SO SAD... i knew dennis was gonna die and everything, .


WHY?????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

He is not a real person you know  :Wal2l:

----------


## Siobhan

> WHY?????????  
> 
> He is not a real person you know


yeah we know but it was still sad.. I cried me eyes out too.. I cried when Zoe left and I didnt' like her at all... it is just a soap and I know they are not really dead or gone but it is sad...

----------


## ?????

HAPPy NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO!

the diferrence is we had to watch him die!

him and sharon had such a hard time getting together at least they could have given them a happy ending.

he was one of the best characters to come out in the last couple of years

and the death toll in the past year has been disgusting if not over the top

Paul Trueman (took a taxi and was never seen alive again. His last appearance was on 23rd December 2004. Actual date of death unknown)
Andy Hunter (thrown off a bridge in greenwich by Johnny Allen, jake moon also witnessed this act)
Den Watts (murdered by his wife Chrissy Watts)
Leo Taylor (Demi Miller's boyfriend/father of her baby drug overdose)
Nana Moon (died peacefully in her sleep, i think...)
Dennis Rickman (stabbed/shot by an unknown attacker) 
the old man ( died in his home discovered by sonia and martin, oops that might've been the year before not sure)

and last but not the least it was the day before my birthday.

----------


## alan45

> he was one of the best characters to *come out*  in the last couple of years


 omg I didnt know he was gay!!!!!!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

:EEK!:  Is there something Sharon isn't telling us?   :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> One question, because I've never understood this:
> 
> What's the difference between Dennis never coming back because he's gone to America and is staying there for-evah and Dennis never coming back because he's dead. Either way Dennis isn't coming back.


I don't think Nigel Harman wanted to return to EE so he had to be killed off

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't think Nigel Harman wanted to return to EE so he had to be killed off


Exactly. That's my point -- people are saying that they could have let Dennis live, but I don't see the point in that because he wouldn't have come back anyway.

----------


## parkerman

And, moreover, Letitia Dean does want to come back. So it would have meant them having to break up or something which would seem a bit unrealistic given their general lovey doveyness. 

And, as others have said, as he is not a real person, what difference does it make whether he doesn't come back because he's dead or because he's in America? We won't be seeing him again anyway...well, I will, because I'm going to see him in Guys and Dolls in February along with Mrs Curly...

----------


## Keating's babe

Where can I read the older soap discussion thread? 

It's a shame that Sharon and Dennis couldn't have a happy ending.  It seemed stupid that Dennis got involved in something that wasn't really anything to do with him (well until Johnny threatened Sharon).  Phil should have done his own dirty work, but there is also the question as to why Dennis threw Johnny the mobile.

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't think Nigel Harman wanted to return to EE so he had to be killed off


Hmmmm I presume that means all the other actors NOT EVER WANTING TO RETURN TO EE will be killed off ...just to make sure ??? So that means Spencer can come back, Janine, Mel Owens, etc ???? I just can not grasp the mentality of all this ...  :Confused:   :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> Hmmmm I presume that means all the other actors NOT EVER WANTING TO RETURN TO EE will be killed off ...just to make sure ??? So that means Spencer can come back, Janine, Mel Owens, etc ???? I just can not grasp the mentality of all this ...


If the producers want to kill a character off they can. Sometimes they don't, and yeah that means those characters have a possibility of coming back.

With Dennis it was hard, because Letitia Dean wanted to come back while Nigel Harman didnt. So either Dennis and Sharon split because Dennis died, or because of another reason. The producers chose death.

----------


## ?????

> omg I didnt know he was gay!!!!!!!!!


no silly, what i meant was best character to be introduced in the last couple of years.

----------


## ?????

> Hmmmm I presume that means all the other actors NOT EVER WANTING TO RETURN TO EE will be killed off ...just to make sure ??? So that means Spencer can come back, Janine, Mel Owens, etc ???? I just can not grasp the mentality of all this ...


lol tell me about. all i said was why did they have to kill dennis off, and now they are all shooting me. shane bleedin richie said he never wants to return..but nooooo i didn't see him getting killed off and now they planted another idiot in replacement of the 'deeply missed alfie moon'( although the new one is not as annoying)

----------


## Siobhan

> lol tell me about. all i said was why did they have to kill dennis off, and now they are all shooting me. shane bleedin richie said he never wants to return..but nooooo i didn't see him getting killed off and now they planted another idiot in replacement of the 'deeply missed alfie moon'( although the new one is not as annoying)


I assume you mean Deano.. give him time!!!

----------


## ?????

[QUOTE=Siobhan]I assume you mean Deano.. give him time!!![/QUOTE

No i meant phil mitchell, of course i meant deano.lol i don't really mind deano, he at least brings some lightness into the gloom n doom of walford. heard he was gay.

----------


## Siobhan

[QUOTE=?????]


> I assume you mean Deano.. give him time!!![/QUOTE
> 
> No i meant phil mitchell, of course i meant deano.lol i don't really mind deano, he at least brings some lightness into the gloom n doom of walford. heard he was gay.


In real life??? cause he was pretty much trying to wear dawn like a hat last night....

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else finding Dawn an annoying character because i do, i actually feel sorry for Keith.

----------


## ?????

no not in eastenders, in real life? yep

----------


## ?????

dawns hair has a life of its own. and since  When did Dawn Miller become interested in the fate of Wellard

----------


## Siobhan

Am I the only one who picked up on Honey in the pub the other night "if my billy was stabbed...." doesn't see sound just a bit too much like Mo!!!!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

think i remember that! phil still my fav caracter :Smile:  what a great bloke! woooooo good episode! cant wait to see more phil horror campaign against johnny

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Am I the only one who picked up on Honey in the pub the other night "if my billy was stabbed...." doesn't see sound just a bit too much like Mo!!!!!!


That's why I don't like her.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Charmed

I was so glad on Monday to see Ian blame himself!

----------


## JustJodi

> Am I the only one who picked up on Honey in the pub the other night "if my billy was stabbed...." doesn't see sound just a bit too much like Mo!!!!!!


*I noticed that too... EE is reinventing lil Mo in a different form,, sighhhhhh *

----------


## alan45

> *I noticed that too... EE is reinventing lil Mo in a different form,, sighhhhhh *


Are you surprised. Each and every EE character has been reinvented to suit the whims of the scriptwriters or to fill in a plothole or as an excuse to bring back the Magnificent Mitchells  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wal2l:

----------


## littlemo

> I know i don't like Dawn and Mike either. They are very manipulative people. I feel sorry for Keith.


Yes Dawn definetely takes after her father. But I think she's a good character. At the moment she's just finding her feet, once she settles in a bit more I think she'll learn to show a bit more respect. I also think Rosie and Keith need to stand their ground, Dawn's an adult but they have the right to say who can stay in their own house. And considering that Dawn is a grown up you'd think she would realise, inviting her dad to move in with her mother and partner, isn't a good plan. She's probably secretly hoping her mum will get back with Mike, and realise what a loser Keith is (not my view, hers). Ultimately I'm pretty sure Rosie will stick with Keith, because he's solid and dependable. 

Keith and Rosie suit each other a lot better than her and Mike would have done. I'm surprised they lasted as long as they did.

----------


## Siobhan

> Are you surprised. Each and every EE character has been reinvented to suit the whims of the scriptwriters or to fill in a plothole or as an excuse to bring back the Magnificent Mitchells


Finally you see their brilliance Alan  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> Finally you see their brilliance Alan


Every time I watch the show and see a scene i am like didn't this also happen with so and so ???? :Searchme:   :Rotfl:  These EE script writers are insulting our intelligence :Wal2l:   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Every time I watch the show and see a scene i am like didn't this also happen with so and so ????  These EE script writers are insulting our intelligence


what makes me laugh more is other soaps using the same ideas from other soaps...

----------


## JustJodi

> what makes me laugh more is other soaps using the same ideas from other soaps...


Well I do not have the other soaps to compare from  :Sad:   But I take your word for it  :Big Grin:  
Missed ya while u were on vacation kiddo !!!!!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Well I do not have the other soaps to compare from   But I take your word for it  
> Missed ya while u were on vacation kiddo !!!!!!!


missed ya too... but was loving germany too much

----------


## brenda1971

I just hope that they start to give pat a good storyline now.

----------


## JustJodi

> I just hope that they start to give pat a good storyline now.


*I love Pat.. shes a hoot !!! Even with her big ugly dangly earrings I think shes great !!!! An old tart with a heart *

----------


## Debs

> *I love Pat.. shes a hoot !!! Even with her big ugly dangly earrings I think shes great !!!! An old tart with a heart *


 
yeah she is fab, she just needs a really exiting storyline. a new hunky man is what is needed!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> a new hunky man is what is needed!!


Eww debs, disturbing images!   :Sick:

----------


## Debs

> Eww debs, disturbing images!


 
lmao!!! yeah i know not nice!!

----------


## JustJodi

> lmao!!! yeah i know not nice!!


*Hey us old ladies like a nice hunk  now and then *

----------


## parkerman

> *Hey us old ladies like a nice hunk  now and then *


You called?   :Cheer:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> You called?


 :Crying:  *now parkerman is making fun of this old lady   *

----------


## CrazyLea

> Eww debs, disturbing images!


just cause your jealous... you want pat all to yourself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> just cause your jealous... you want pat all to yourself


Shhh! Don't tell everyone   :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> Shhh! Don't tell everyone


  Pat and Birks sitting in a tree K I S S I N G  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Pat and Birks sitting in a tree K I S S I N G


lmao!  :Lol: I'd like to know how Pat would get in a tree in the first place!   :Ponder:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> lmao! I'd like to know how Pat would get in a tree in the first place!


 
 :Ponder:  *cut the tree down and let her sit on a branch??? *

----------


## Debs

> lmao! I'd like to know how Pat would get in a tree in the first place!


 
she would get herself up there chris!! it beenages since she had a young man to snog!! beleive me shed be up there in a dshot

----------


## shannisrules

ok this is wired i came on to talk about the previous eastenders episode and what do i get ... 2 pages of people talking about pat evans and something about a tree lmao

----------


## Debs

> ok this is wired i came on to talk about the previous eastenders episode and what do i get ... 2 pages of people talking about pat evans and something about a tree lmao


 
 :Rotfl:   we do have some bizarre conversations on this board dont we!!

----------


## parkerman

> *now parkerman is making fun of this old lady   *


I wasn't making fun...I was just hoping my luck was in...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

> I wasn't making fun...I was just hoping my luck was in...


 
 :Rotfl:   woooooohoooooo parkrman and jodi up a tree LMAO

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> ok this is wired i came on to talk about the previous eastenders episode and what do i get ... 2 pages of people talking about pat evans and *something about a tree* lmao


I think you'll find the 'Dennis' conversation starts from page 1 actually.    :Cool:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> ok this is *wired* ....


What?!  Are MI5 spying on SoapBoards? Noooooooooooooo

----------


## shannisrules

no lol i ment weird not wired

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ok you folks let's see what will happen tonight, JJ and Parkerman up a tree or not?! Or the funeral of Dennis? Le me think. :Ponder: I think the first. :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> we do have some bizarre conversations on this board dont we!!


*Hey gang u gotta admit we do keep every body in giggles !!!! Me and Parkerman  ... phffffttttttt.. I already have a boy toy at home * 
*But seriously this is a fantastic group, we never are BORING !!! Crazy, bizarre etc, heck yea.*
*Pat Evans deserves a guy  and he doesn't have to be old enuff to be her grand son or something,, shes a great character  *

----------


## JustJodi

> no lol i ment weird not wired


I think some of us are  WIRED too Shannis rules  LOL

----------


## JustJodi

> What?! Are MI5 spying on SoapBoards? Noooooooooooooo


*Darn ot Richie the secrets out  *

----------


## JustJodi

> I wasn't making fun...I was just hoping my luck was in...


*Well sweetheart, is that a gun in your pocket or are you really happy to see me ( Mae West to George Raft ) *

----------


## parkerman

> *Well sweetheart, is that a gun in your pocket or are you really happy to see me ( Mae West to George Raft ) *


I'm not sure but it's fully loaded whatever it is...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ok I'm blushing now!

----------


## shannisrules

good episode i liked it when deano was charming his way around that women hes so cheeky

----------


## BlackKat

Rebecca is the most adorable kid ever.

Martin and Sonia -- I have no idea what was going on. I mean, I know the basic Martin drove them to take Becky to school, Becky can now go home. But either I was half-asleep, or it just wasn't clear how Sonia felt about it. Was she happy that Martin was driving them? Did she like them being a family? Is she sad Becky's leaving or relieved the pretense is over? I just didn't get it, and I don't blame Natalie Cassidy because a conflicted look can mean anything. I think the script should have been more clear -- this is one of those occassions Naomi would have actually been useful cos Sonia could have talked to her, and I'd have known what was going on in Sonia's head.

Er...did I just say they should have spent more time on this boring thing. Okay, clarify -- If they are going to spend time on it, which obviously they are, they should do it properly.

Erm...I'm really liking Deano, still liking Dawn, still loving Jake.

Glad we got a respite from comatose Sharon and evil Phil.

Oh, and I screamed "Shut up," at Ruby a record number of times tonight. It's stopped hovering between boredom and dislike, and descended it "Oh god, get this girl off my screen now!"

----------


## Dutchgirl

Funeral tomorrow then?

----------


## BlackKat

> Funeral tomorrow then?



No, it's on Monday.   :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

tonight was a good eppie - i though juley would tell ruby but noooo grr! lol
liked the mike/rosie/keith stuff   :Smile:  
deano is quite funny lol - like him now lol
the rebecca stuff was really sweet!   :Wub:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What an awful episode.  

The Wellard stuff is dire, as is the Ruby/Juley nonsense.

Didn't like the Millers much either.  

Can't really point the finger at the writer tonight.  The storylines tonight were so poor nobody could make them decent.

3/10

----------


## Debs

tonights was dull again!

ruby is very annoying with her 'but i love im ' whine!! god someone shut her up

rebecca martin and sonia was sweet though

----------


## alan45

> What an awful episode.  
> 
> The Wellard stuff is dire, as is the Ruby/Juley nonsense.
> 
> Didn't like the Millers much either.  
> 
> Can't really point the finger at the writer tonight.  The storylines tonight were so poor nobody could make them decent.
> 
> 3/10


At least we were spared the weeping widow  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

The episode was o.k, again hardly any mention of Dennis, and Sharon didn't even feature. It is quite boring seeing her sitting there doing nothing, but to cut her out completely, seems a bit unrealistic. We haven't even had the funeral yet, so you can't say they've been going on too long with it. 

Anyway, I think it's a shame about Ruby and Juley, it's clear they care a lot about each other. Juley should just come clean, at least it would be over, one way or the other.

As for Dawn, she's really immature. I know when your parents split up, it's difficult to get over it sometimes, but she's been independent, when she went travelling. She has to learn to get on with her own life, and realise that everything doesn't centre around her. 

I'm starting to really like Deano, it's a nice new edition to the square. I'm looking forward to seeing more of him. I like it when new characters come into it, and we are given the chance to get to know them, and they nearly always have a secret.

----------


## CrazyLea

i thought tonights was a bit boring, i liked ruby (im one of the few i know  :Stick Out Tongue: )
i really dont like deano hes really annoying. 
rosie/keith/mike was alright, i dont raelly like keith though so he spoilt it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> No, it's on Monday.


Oh well then! Being glued to the box ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

I wonder will the Dennis Obsessives accept his death when they see him being lowered into the grave

----------


## sheilamarie

i really like deno now im starting to  like dawn and juley :EEK!:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I wonder will the Dennis Obsessives accept his death when they see him being lowered into the grave


Obsessive Moi?

----------


## alan45

Are you in denial about the death of Mr Thickman???

----------


## Superblue

> I wonder will the Dennis Obsessives accept his death when they see him being lowered into the grave



Obssessives!!! You go on more about Mr. Rickman than most other people and he's not even in the show anymore. Methinks you must be a closet Nigel Harman fan in denial!!!! lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Me thinks you need to come out of your closet and admit Mr Harman is your bit on the side.

----------


## alan45

> Me thinks you need to come out of your closet and admit Mr Harman is your bit on the side.


Funny boy Rich  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

What exactly is the point of Deano's campaign. Everyone who remotely cares about Wellard will live in the Square, and everyone in the Square will have probably heard about it by now, so it can't be to make people aware. They can hardly use the money to bribe the judge or anything, and I doubt it really matters how many people support Gus and Wellard, if it's decided he's dangerous and should be put down I doubt a bunch of market traders being upset will make any difference. "Wellard's life is in your hands"?? What exactly is he expecting people to do?

----------


## chance

was boring eppie last night

----------


## parkerman

Another dire episode. Deano would be better employed selling T-shirts to raise cash to send Ruby to acting school in my opinion.

----------


## Siobhan

> What an awful episode.  
> 
> The Wellard stuff is dire, as is the Ruby/Juley nonsense.
> 
> Didn't like the Millers much either.  
> 
> Can't really point the finger at the writer tonight.  The storylines tonight were so poor nobody could make them decent.
> 
> 3/10


totally agree!! it was a dire episode, doesn't look like next weeks will be any better

----------


## JustJodi

> Another dire episode. Deano would be better employed selling T-shirts to raise cash to send Ruby to acting school in my opinion.


Parkerman ..... Ruby's acting is horrible,, what is with the eyes..do u ever watch how she uses her eyes and hands .
The truth is I agree with you and Siobhan.. that was one crappy episode,,  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> Parkerman ..... Ruby's acting is horrible,, what is with the eyes..do u ever watch how she uses her eyes and hands .
> The truth is I agree with you and Siobhan.. that was one crappy episode,,


she is trying to be the next Rodger Moore (him of excellent eyebrow acting) except she is using her eyes to say it all  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

I am still not liking Dawn and Deano, what a waste of space!!!

----------


## JustJodi

*I totally Agree  I have no use for Deano and Dawn,, Looks like Darren,Demi and Dawn will not be bringing home any more fancy things now that Keith has found the last of the dosh...*

----------


## brenda1971

What I want to know was how did they spend all that dosh so quickly.  Also I just wanted to slap rubes and tell her to snap out of it.  I am liking Deano a bit more now

----------


## BlackKat

> *I totally Agree  I have no use for Deano and Dawn,, Looks like Darren,Demi and Dawn will not be bringing home any more fancy things now that Keith has found the last of the dosh...*


He hasn't found all the cash. He caught them with Â£200 out of the stash, but they managed to keep the rest hidden.

----------


## alan45

Well its as I suspected. After the return (briefly) of the magnificent Mitchells   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  it appears that EE has lost its way again. Wanderining aimlessley through the soap desert. Inconsistent writing and jumbled up storylines seem to be its hallmark nowadays.  Too much reliance on the Chavs and cheeky COCKERNEYS

----------


## JustJodi

> What I want to know was how did they spend all that dosh so quickly. Also I just wanted to slap rubes and tell her to snap out of it. I am liking Deano a bit more now


*sTACY SHOULD HAVE SLAPPED HER SILLY,, how can they blow 25k so quickly,, now Dawn  yea she probably could buying all those pricey clothes and shoes, and Darren just lost his fancy trainers,, 200 pounds was all that was left out of the 25 thousand,,*

----------


## parkerman

> * how can they blow 25k so quickly. 200 pounds was all that was left out of the 25 thousand,,*


See BlackKat's contribution above.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Deano is kool, a bit refreshing with his (almost) charm. Ruby's storyline getting a little annoying, Johnny so wish Dennis had done a proper job and killed him. Want Dawn and Deano get get it on, that could be amusing. But as for Mike, who brought him in, can act, annoying storyline, please get rid of  him.

----------


## brenda1971

I am beginning to wonder if Rosie and mike are going to get together again.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They are bound to, just to add to my disliking of him.

----------


## BlackKat

They still haven't mentioned the fact that 20k of this money is completely imaginary. (Yes, that is really bugging me.)

----------


## brenda1971

> They still haven't mentioned the fact that 20k of this money is completely imaginary. (Yes, that is really bugging me.)


Why do you say that

----------


## BlackKat

> Well its as I suspected. After the return (briefly) of the magnificent Mitchells it appears that EE has lost its way again. Wanderining aimlessley through the soap desert. Inconsistent writing and jumbled up storylines seem to be its hallmark nowadays.  Too much reliance on the Chavs and cheeky COCKERNEYS


I think I actually liked the show better _before_ the Mitchells came back. There was one decent episode when Phil and Grant first came back but the rest was boring as hell, and everyone else was tossed aside to make the Mitchells seem even more wonderful. I don't give a toss whether they made the ratings went up or not. I hate them.

I enjoyed last nights episode mainly because bloody Phil Mitchell wasn't in it.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I think I actually liked the show better _before_ the Mitchells came back. There was one decent episode when Phil and Grant first came back but the rest was boring as hell, and everyone else was tossed aside to make the Mitchells seem even more wonderful. I don't give a toss whether they made the ratings went up or not. I hate them.
> 
> I enjoyed last nights episode soley because bloody Phil Mitchell wasn't in it.


Atlast someone else who has a much hate for the Mitchells as i do. The show is Eastenders not Mitchenders.

----------


## BlackKat

> Why do you say that


The money is Jake and Chrissie's. They were using it to try and escape. Chrissie got some money from the Vic safe, but I doubt it was much. The rest of the money was from the cash Ian gave them from the Vic. The next week after the thing about Chrissie not really owning the Vic came out, Ian said he was down 5k. Meaning all the money they had was Ian's 5k, and whatever they got from the Vic.

Suddenly Jake comes back for the money, and it's 25k, and apparently has been 25k all along.

----------


## Jojo

Is it worth me watching then as I sky +'d it last night and haven't had a chance to watch, but judging by the comments, it looks like I didn't miss much and would do better spending my time watching the episode of the Bill that I had missed  :Searchme:   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> I think I actually liked the show better _before_ the Mitchells came back. There was one decent episode when Phil and Grant first came back but the rest was boring as hell, and everyone else was tossed aside to make the Mitchells seem even more wonderful. I don't give a toss whether they made the ratings went up or not. I hate them.
> 
> I enjoyed last nights episode soley because bloody Phil Mitchell wasn't in it.


Sorry you may have misunderstood me. The return of the Magnificent Mitchells    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  was overhyped tripe. They were brought back with the most implausible storylines and all their past misdeamours conviently forgotten. Of the three Grunt is probably the most likeable but I really cannot stand the poison dwarf and the beetroot dogger  :Sick:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Is it worth me watching then as I sky +'d it last night and haven't had a chance to watch, but judging by the comments, it looks like I didn't miss much and would do better spending my time watching the episode of the Bill that I had missed


Just have it on in the back ground when your doing somethingelse, or just fast forward to Deano's cheeky bit with the market inspector, about the only entertaining bit in it.

----------


## JustJodi

> Well its as I suspected. After the return (briefly) of the magnificent Mitchells  it appears that EE has lost its way again. Wanderining aimlessley through the soap desert. Inconsistent writing and jumbled up storylines seem to be its hallmark nowadays. Too much reliance on the Chavs and cheeky COCKERNEYS


*CONGRATS ALAN ,,,2,000 POSTS *

----------


## Jojo

> Sorry you may have misunderstood me. The return of the Magnificent Mitchells    was overhyped tripe. They were brought back with the most implausible storylines and all their past misdeamours conviently forgotten. Of the three Grunt is probably the most likeable but I really cannot stand the poison dwarf and the beetroot dogger


Yey you did it Alan - and I have to admit to being a Grant lover, but can't stand Phil and the longer he isn't on screen the better!




> Just have it on in the back ground when your doing somethingelse, or just fast forward to Deano's cheeky bit with the market inspector, about the only entertaining bit in it.


Excellent - thanks for letting me know - I might not bother though if its only worth it for that...

----------


## Siobhan

> *CONGRATS ALAN ,,,2,000 POSTS *


He goes all pink now

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Sorry you may have misunderstood me. The return of the Magnificent Mitchells  was overhyped tripe. They were brought back with the most implausible storylines and all their past misdeamours conviently forgotten. Of the three Grunt is probably the most likeable but I really cannot stand the poison dwarf and the beetroot dogger


I think i may faint of shock, i actually agree with the whole of your post, i think i mus be ill or something! lol

----------


## JustJodi

> They still haven't mentioned the fact that 20k of this money is completely imaginary. (Yes, that is really bugging me.)


*I love the way there seems to be endless amounts of money in the Beale and Mitchell's BLACK HOLE SAVINGS account !!!!!* 
*Did Darren ever really quote how much money he ACTUALLY found in the bag ????*

----------


## Siobhan

> *I love the way there seems to be endless amounts of money in the Beale and Mitchell's BLACK HOLE SAVINGS account !!!!!* 
> *Did Darren ever really quote how much money he ACTUALLY found in the bag ????*


don't think so but it was Jake who mentioned the Â£25K

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed EastEnders last night   :Sad:

----------


## Siobhan

> I missed EastEnders last night


no you didn't.. there wasn't much to miss at all

----------


## Debs

ruby whining about juley, keith rosie and mike and more wellard stuff you didnt miss a thing birks

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ruby whining about juley, keith rosie and mike and more wellard stuff you didnt miss a thing birks


Sounds exciting *YAWN!*   :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

The only possible place for the extra Â£20k to have come from, BlackKat, is the Queen Vic till. It was probably the takings from Jim that night!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Are you in denial about the death of Mr Thickman???


No need to get rude there! As I'm not, ofcourse have better things to do. Will be working next week and of then have no time to roam the boards during daytime. :Angel:

----------


## JustJodi

> The only possible place for the extra Â£20k to have come from, BlackKat, is the Queen Vic till. It was probably the takings from Jim that night!


*Jim ??????? how does he figure into this ????*

----------


## JustJodi

> I missed EastEnders last night


*No u didn't sweetie,, u didn't miss a darn thing babes *

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> The only possible place for the extra Â£20k to have come from, BlackKat, is the Queen Vic till. It was probably the takings from Jim that night!


He must have got Dot hammered on tomato juice to get that sort of turnover!

----------


## alan45

> I missed EastEnders last night


Lucky you  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Lucky you


  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Why is the show centring around Ruby, her disgusting *ex*-boyfriend, and his boring brother. Not to mention his boring brother's _bloody dog._

Do not even get me started on that whole car lot storyline. Hey, Patrick, if you're incapable of running a business...don't buy a carlot! You stupid moron.

----------


## CrazyLea

tonights was a little better than last nights, but still rather boring lol. ruby/juley/johnny stuff was alright i suppose. keith/mike/rosie stuff i liked. i dont like dawn, dont like deano. sharon stuff i liked. patrick stuff was bit boring. lol

----------


## feelingyellow

> tonights was a little better than last nights, but still rather boring lol. ruby/juley/johnny steff was alright i suppose. keith/mike/rosie stuff i liked. i dont like dawn, dont like deano. sharon stuff i liked. patrick stuff was bit boring. lol


there wasn't a steff in it, lol! i hope you mean stuff otherwise you're coming too obsessed with that girl   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

lmao i meant stuff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jada-GDR

*points at keith and laughs*

----------


## feelingyellow

> lmao i meant stuff


sure....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

ruby and stacey are both doing my head in,if i was ruby id tell stacey to get a life and stop butting in to my buisness

----------


## Tannie

i liked the Sharon scene and The ruby/Stacey.Johnny scene it was good.

----------


## parkerman

> ruby and stacey are both doing my head in,if i was ruby id tell stacey to get a life and stop butting in to my buisness


If I was Stacey I'd tell Ruby it's about time she learned how to act if she wants to be on television...

----------


## BlackKat

I didn't think much of Sharon's scenes actually. She didn't look grief-stricken, she looked like a petulant child who's "not talking to you no more." I know she was supposed to be in shock or whatnot, but she looked like she was sulking.

----------


## di marco

> ruby and stacey are both doing my head in,if i was ruby id tell stacey to get a life and stop butting in to my buisness


staceys only trying to look out for her though, but if i was stacey i wouldnt bother, i mean ruby only wanted stacey in the past month or so when she couldnt be with juley and now shes finished with juley shes come running back to stacey, i hate people that do that!

----------


## di marco

> I didn't think much of Sharon's scenes actually. She didn't look grief-stricken, she looked like a petulant child who's "not talking to you no more." I know she was supposed to be in shock or whatnot, but she looked like she was sulking.


ive prefered watching dot more, she genuinely looks upset about dennis death, to start with sharon did look a bit upset, but i thought the same as you yesterday, that she looked like she was in a strop with someone and so was sulking!

----------


## parkerman

Wouldn't you be in a strop with someone if you knew he'd murdered your husband?

----------


## di marco

> Wouldn't you be in a strop with someone if you knew he'd murdered your husband?


yes but she looked like she was in a strop with pauline and dot, she hadnt seen johnny!

----------


## BlackKat

> Wouldn't you be in a strop with someone if you knew he'd murdered your husband?


Well I wouldn't say I'd be in a strop. I'd be angry, I'd hate them, I might even want to kill them. I wouldn't refuse to talk them and sulk on the sofa.

----------


## di marco

> Well I wouldn't say I'd be in a strop. I'd be angry, I'd hate them, I might even want to kill them. I wouldn't refuse to talk them and sulk on the sofa.


yeh youd be annoyed with the person that did it and might not talk to them, but you wouldnt refuse to talk to everyone else, especailly people who are worried about you and are close to you

----------


## parkerman

Grief affects people differently and in different ways. Who is to say how any of us would react to our partner being murdered just as we were about to make a new life for ourselves...?

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Grief affects people differently and in different ways. Who is to say how any of us would react to our partner being murdered just as we were about to make a new life for ourselves...?


that is true  :Thumbsup:

----------


## harmaniac

the scene that really got me out of my seat and shouting at the telly, was the one where johnny gave money to dot who then went and gave it to phil! talk about cheek from both phil and johnny. they are as bad as each other...wow they both annoy me!

----------


## BlackKat

> Grief affects people differently and in different ways. Who is to say how any of us would react to our partner being murdered just as we were about to make a new life for ourselves...?



But Sharon is supposed to be so grief-stricken and shocked that she can't even speak. My point is I don't think Tish Dean is acting it convincingly -- she doesn't look like she's in shock, she looks like she's sulking.

----------


## BlackKat

> the scene that really got me out of my seat and shouting at the telly, was the one where johnny gave money to dot who then went and gave it to phil! talk about cheek from both phil and johnny. they are as bad as each other...wow they both annoy me!


Johnny did the same with Andy. Threw him off a flyover, paid for the funeral and even attended. I don't think that Johnny paying for the funeral is him being cheeky, or rubbing Sharon's face in it. I think it's more that he's incapable of understanding the effect of Dennis's death. Logically he knows it will devaste Sharon, but he is incapable of empathising with that. He sees it as it was his right to kill Dennis, and he's now doing the respectable thing by helping with the funeral. He's cleaning up after himself you could say. Dennis is dead, the funerals sorted, everything can go on as normal now for Johnny.

I think this incapableness of understanding other people's emotions past the textbook "So-and-so is upset," is one of things they've actually managed to keep half way consistent with Johnny's character. He was the same with Tina -- he couldn't actually understand _why_ his affair with Amy would bother her so much.

----------


## parkerman

> But Sharon is supposed to be so grief-stricken and shocked that she can't even speak. My point is I don't think Tish Dean is acting it convincingly -- she doesn't look like she's in shock, she looks like she's sulking.


Oh, right. That's a different point. You're probably right there.  :Smile:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> But Sharon is supposed to be so grief-stricken and shocked that she can't even speak. My point is I don't think Tish Dean is acting it convincingly -- she doesn't look like she's in shock, she looks like she's sulking.


yeah i guess, if she was in shock she wouldnt be moving about as much. shes just acting a bit moody  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Grief affects people differently and in different ways. Who is to say how any of us would react to our partner being murdered just as we were about to make a new life for ourselves...?


Very good point parkerman!! Some just move on.. some hold on for months!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Last night's was better than Thursday's, but still rather disappointing on the whole.

June Brown marvellous as ever.    :Smile:  

4/10

----------


## littlemo

> Grief affects people differently and in different ways. Who is to say how any of us would react to our partner being murdered just as we were about to make a new life for ourselves...?


Exactly! And with Dennis, he didn't mean that much to anybody else on the square, rather than Sharon. A few others liked him, but Sharon is his wife. I'm sure she feels that nobody else understands her hurt. And you don't always want to talk about these things with other people, sometimes you feel it's best to shut everybody out and be on your own with your thoughts. What they had is between her and Dennis.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Exactly! And with Dennis, he didn't mean that much to anybody else on the square, rather than Sharon. A few others liked him, but Sharon is his wife. I'm sure she feels that nobody else understands her hurt. And you don't always want to talk about these things with other people, sometimes you feel it's best to shut everybody out and be on your own with your thoughts. What they had is between her and Dennis.


Right!! :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

Looking at the picture above, does everybody see that Johnny is the only person that hasn't been murdered? they have done this gangster thing to death, haven't they?!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Looking at the picture above, does everybody see that Johnny is the only person that hasn't been murdered? they have done this gangster thing to death, haven't they?!


Well Phil maybe?

----------


## Tannie

> Looking at the picture above, does everybody see that Johnny is the only person that hasn't been murdered? they have done this gangster thing to death, haven't they?!


i've just relisead that

----------


## Tamzi

Does Johnny think that is the way to repay the murders, by going to the funerals? Hewent to Andy, now Dennis' Is that how he clears his conscience? Poor Sharon, she was so upset. Will she'll never be happy? Pretty good episode. Letitia I think was a little bit O.T.T at some points
xxx

----------


## alan45

Well so much for Dennis's funeral. What a load of tosh.  The only good bit of tonights show was Johhny threatening the Beetroot Dogger

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Oh god somebody please tell me Johnny dies a slow and painfull death! Or just that he dies at least!   :Thumbsup:   i cant beleive how creul he is! He is an evil evil evil man! 

He knew exactly what he was doing when he did what he did and yet he still did it. He knew Sharon and Dennis were going to have a baby... were going to be a family. I hate people who think they rule the world like that and can just punish people and take them out if they dont like what they've done. Phil is partly to blame for the death but Johnny is a whole lot more. Ok so if phil hadnt have interfered they would have left and everything would have been ok. but if Johnny hadnt have interfered they would have been able to stay in walford and live happily ever after (Or at least tried! as it is soapland after all!) I cant believe how evil he is it drives me mad!   :Angry: 

Other than that great eppy but so sad!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Does Johnny think that is the way to repay the murders, by going to the funerals? Hewent to Andy, now Dennis' Is that how he clears his conscience? Poor Sharon, she was so upset. Will she'll never be happy? Pretty good episode. Letitia I think was a little bit O.T.T at some points
> xxx


I think its horrible he oes to the funerals! It drives me mad and makes me so angry. I cant beleive him that he can actually do that. He's cold blooded for sure!! I thought Letitia wasnt ott. I thought she was amazing and quite realistic considering what she's going through.

----------


## CrazyLea

that was really boring lol. sharon and johnny at the end was alright though.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Leatitia you go girl, awesome performance and June, she was so sorry for Sharon and her baby. Brill epi. Phil better watches himselve. Spilled the beans to mommy dearest. :Sick:  

Well that was it for Dennis, still a shame though, but please get a new hunk in there of the same age! :Angel:

----------


## BlackKat

I thought that was so-so. Good in places, not so good in others. I thought Sharon by the graveside, and at the end crying were overacted. Especially her baby voice at the grave "He doesn't like being by himself. He likes being with me." Yes, I know she's grieving blah blah, but it was just roll your eyes stuff.

The stand out scene was Johnny and Phil -- especially Johnny sat in the dark waiting for him.

----------


## chocolate

I thought it was a great episode, and letita dean was excellent, i thought she was brill!!!   :Cheer:   She had me crying all the way through lol!! i hope that johnny gets severly punished for what he has done!!  :Mad: ! poor sharon!!!  :Sad:  
i cant believe the way he acted when he knew she was pregnant! by saying "she's pregnant?"   in front of everyone arghh!!!!  :Angry:  phil should be abit worried, i dont think it'll stay a secret for long lol! 
A great episode!!!

----------


## Tannie

> I thought it was a great episode, and letita dean was excellent, i thought she was brill!!!    She had me crying all the way through lol!! i hope that johnny gets severly punished for what he has done!! ! poor sharon!!!  
> i cant believe the way he acted when he knew she was pregnant! by saying "she's pregnant?"   in front of everyone arghh!!!!  phil should be abit worried, i dont think it'll stay a secret for long lol! 
> A great episode!!!



It was wasn't it. I don't think Letita was ott i think she was excellent at the role but then that's me!

----------


## Layne

I thought that eppi was good!
Urmmmm when sharon scratched her face at the graveside, she must of really been digging her nails in because i can't draw blood!
anyways

I thought that the scene between johnny and phil was good, there was an awful lot of truth in what johnny was saying if only phil had kept his mouth shut!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I thought that eppi was good!
> Urmmmm when sharon scratched her face at the graveside, she must of really been digging her nails in because i can't draw blood!
> anyways
> 
> I thought that the scene between johnny and phil was good, there was an awful lot of truth in what johnny was saying if only phil had kept his mouth shut!


Well if he only would have! :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Jada-GDR

the scene with sharon by dennis's graveside was a bit embarassing to watch. it was dot's fault, she sounded so manly! "No Sharon! Your face!" i hate it when she speaks like that lol

----------


## chance

poor sharon...
phil should feel dead guilty for what he's done,he looked a bit of a fool aking all that crap from johnny,i so hope he gets revenge.
ruby was pathetic with that line,im johnny allens daughter and il look anyone in the eye,what a dim

----------


## JustJodi

> poor sharon...
> phil should feel dead guilty for what he's done,he looked a bit of a fool aking all that crap from johnny,i so hope he gets revenge.
> ruby was pathetic with that line,im johnny allens daughter and il look anyone in the eye,what a dim


*Phil did look guilty as heck,, and LIED LIED LIED when Sharon asked him if he was directly involved..gawd hes one miserable git !!! Will he ever admit to her  or is he afraid he will "loose" her friendship ???* 
*Ruby was pathetic,, I totally agree with u on that Chance.. her acting has gone down hill ( or have I got her mixed up with some one else who used to be able to act a bit ???)*

----------


## chance

> *Phil did look guilty as heck,, and LIED LIED LIED when Sharon asked him if he was directly involved..gawd hes one miserable git !!! Will he ever admit to her  or is he afraid he will "loose" her friendship ???* 
> *Ruby was pathetic,, I totally agree with u on that Chance.. her acting has gone down hill ( or have I got her mixed up with some one else who used to be able to act a bit ???)*


god no her acting has always been rubbish,i cant stand her!

----------


## pops110874

> the scene with sharon by dennis's graveside was a bit embarassing to watch. it was dot's fault, she sounded so manly! "No Sharon! Your face!" i hate it when she speaks like that lol


oh god, i know! what was that clawing at the mud all about?!

----------


## alan45

> oh god, i know! what was that clawing at the mud all about?!


She dropped her contacts  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

i really thought that was a good eppie tonight poor sharon and dot i eally liked it when sharon ran at johnny hes so evil he fab

----------


## pops110874

> She dropped her contacts


That could be some sort of clever scriptwriting there.

You know secret meaning, that only her and dennis knew about?  

Maybe they were dennis's contacts so he could spend eternity seeing her clearly from heaven?  Or something equally cheesey and rubbish, much like the coin jar!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> She dropped her contacts


She's still in touch with Michelle and Vicki in America isn't she.  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

Johnny is evil! He just can't empathise with anybody. The fact that he was able to stay calm when he went to the funeral and when he was talking to Sharon, proves that he's cold blooded. It's like he couldn't care less. He was talking to Ruby about Dennis like he had nothing to do with it. I hate Phil for what's he's done, but at least he's feeling a bit of remorse. 

It was good that we saw Sharon asking Phil whether he was involved. It would have been terrible if they'd have had Sharon completely ignorant to what's been going on. He managed to pull the wool over her eyes for now, but hopefully it will come out at some point. I think Phil should of told her, I feel he wants to be with Sharon to make himself feel better more than her. It's the Chrissie situation all over again. 

As for Peggy, she's certainly an understanding mother. I'm sure there are people like her in the eastend, the way the Krays mother used to be. She's certainly a character.

----------


## Bree

i really want phil to tell sharon how could he not say anything i really felt for her when she was crying tonight at the end but i dident really feel anything at the grave side

----------


## littlemo

> i really want phil to tell sharon how could he not say anything i really felt for her when she was crying tonight at the end but i dident really feel anything at the grave side


I want the truth to come out too. The fact that Phil asked his mum whether he should tell Sharon the truth, after Sharon asked him directly whether he was involved, says to me that he had no intention of telling her. If he was going to tell her, he would have done when she asked him. He really is a coward! And Dennis was right when he said that Phil hasn't got any mates other than Sharon. 

I wonder how long it would take Sharon to forgive him if she found out?! In real life, you probably never would, but in soapland, it tends to be forgotten about a lot quicker. Especially when they have different writers working on different episodes. 

The whole set up by the Watts, and Phil hitting Sharon seemed to have been forgotten about when Phil got back. It was like water under the bridge.

----------


## alan45

> The whole set up by the Watts, and Phil hitting Sharon seemed to have been forgotten about when Phil got back. It was like water under the bridge.


Inconsistencies appear to be an EE trademark nowadays

----------


## littlemo

> Inconsistencies appear to be an EE trademark nowadays


They certainly do. I suppose it's not that surprising actors want to leave.

----------


## harmaniac

i can understand why some people think Letitia overacted tonight, but i think it was actually appropriate in the given situaiton. i thought that sense of her being overwhelmed and not really knowing how to express herself or how to behave was quite apparent. probably reading into it too much but i enjoyed and was actually rather astounded by the calibre of her performance tonight. i thought it was really evocative and certainly brought a tear to my eye. just kept thinking how she really must feel that her entire world has ended...

----------


## parkerman

> The stand out scene was Johnny and Phil -- especially Johnny sat in the dark waiting for him.


How did Johnny know that Phil would be the first to come upstairs and on his own? It could have been Peggy. It could have been Phil and Sharon. It could have been Peggy and Sharon. It could have been...you get the picture.

I suppose the only way he knew was because he'd read the script...

----------


## JustJodi

> How did Johnny know that Phil would be the first to come upstairs and on his own? It could have been Peggy. It could have been Phil and Sharon. It could have been Peggy and Sharon. It could have been...you get the picture.
> 
> I suppose the only way he knew was because he'd read the script...


*dontcha just love this stuff,, it boggles the mind *

----------


## Debs

i didnt think much of last nights episode. dennis funeral i thought would have been a bit sad but i didnt feel even the start of a tear.

----------


## JustJodi

> i didnt think much of last nights episode. dennis funeral i thought would have been a bit sad but i didnt feel even the start of a tear.


*I think the whole funeral was overshadowed by other events( ie Johnny sorta stole the thunder ),, I found it rather BORING,,Ah well bring on the next funeral,, then we all can do some comparison notes,, Nana's was the best one I have seen so far,, I missed Den's so I can't compare FATHER/SON funerals.*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would have thought that more SB members would have attended they could have made a banner with their names on it  :Rotfl:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> i didnt think much of last nights episode. dennis funeral i thought would have been a bit sad but i didnt feel even the start of a tear.


I liked it.. it had a combination of sorrow (the funeral) and humour (keith and clint).. I also got interactive by screaming at phil he was a big fat liar when he told sharon he had nothing to do with it

----------


## JustJodi

> I would have thought that more SB members would have attended they could have made a banner with their names on it


*I am still WAITING for the outpouring of GRIEF  from the folks who held Denny boy in such high regard cos he was so fit,,  I actually came on line last night after the program  to check the boards to see how many were    .. didn't see nary a one  sorry i am a cold hearted witch today *

----------


## Siobhan

I think he is very very fit  :Wub:  :Wub:  and I did cry when he died but not last night at the funeral... ok just a bit when Dot was talking to sharon telling her she had to say goodbye now  :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

Very sad eppi, but I loved the interaction between Pauline/Dot and Phil. Phil is another character who interacts well with others and through others. I can't feel sorry for Phil though because he is to blame for Dennis' death although Johnny "Evil" done the dirty deed. I just hope that Phil and Sharon make Johnny pay very slowly and very painfully. Hit him right where it hurts and that is in his "Power House" take all that away from him, his influence, business, money and he will be left with nothing..and Johnny will be a broken man.

Nice to see Clint again although he was a bit ropey this time, still he's not a regular so it's to be expected. Poor Keith, but I do like the character Mike played by one of my fav actors Mark Winglett..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> How did Johnny know that Phil would be the first to come upstairs and on his own? It could have been Peggy. It could have been Phil and Sharon. It could have been Peggy and Sharon. It could have been.....


Andy Hunter.

"Ello Johnny thought you'd pushed me off that flyover into oncoming traffic, well think again.  A passing truck carrying a large pile of grit for the icy highways passed by and broke my fall.  I managed to escape the truck while it was stuck at traffic lights and have been spending the last 11 months iin hiding in Plaistow."  





As for last night's episode, why were Pat and Stacey not too upset about Dennis's passing?  They were very close to him: the former because she worked for/with him, the latter because she fancied the bloke and got on well with him.  Also what does Zoe think about her ex-boyfriend who she loved being murdered?   :Searchme:  

Why when asking for reassurance from Phil, (that Dennis wasn't mixed up in anything dodgy), did Dot take his words 'as Gospel'?   :Confused:  

What excuse did Vicki and co have for not going to the funeral?  Did they say "Oh we'll save on an air fare and watch the funeral on TV on Monday"   :Searchme:  

Finally why can the Police not put two and two together and realise that Dennis beat up Johnny?  Surely they just have to check Den Jr's knuckles to see he was involved in a fight.   :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Why when asking for reassurance from Phil, (that Dennis wasn't mixed up in anything dodgy), did Dot take his words 'as Gospel'?


I think Dot just wanted someone to say he was not involved, but I don't think she believed it.. it was just to heard someone say it to her

----------


## parkerman

> Andy Hunter.
> 
> What excuse did Vicki and co have for not going to the funeral?  Did they say "Oh we'll save on an air fare and watch the funeral on TV on Monday"


No excuse. It was just completely by-passed. Obvioulsy the scriptwriters couldn't come up with anything plausible...Mind you, that hasn't stopped them in the past.

----------


## Jada-GDR

> She dropped her contacts


lmao  :Cheer:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> No excuse. It was just completely by-passed. Obvioulsy the scriptwriters couldn't come up with anything plausible...Mind you, that hasn't stopped them in the past.


 very true lol

----------


## Skits

is it just me or does anyone else think sharon and phil are going to end up together. i know he's being a friend to her but there is a little bit of chemistry going on.

----------


## Katy

_loved last nights episode very sad but good. Loved Sharon attacking Jonny. I was wondering about Vikki as well maybe they forgot to tell her her own brother was dead._

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *I am still WAITING for the outpouring of GRIEF  from the folks who held Denny boy in such high regard cos he was so fit,,  I actually came on line last night after the program to check the boards to see how many were   .. didn't see nary a one  sorry i am a cold hearted witch today *


You missed mine then. Posted it abit later but still. :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## parkerman

Why was Juley on his own in the cafe? Why weren't Ian or Jane there? Or was it the night cafe and does Juley work there 24 hours a day?

Also, I was absolutely amazed when Ruby walked in. She has never walked in to a conversation that she was not supposed to hear before...er...

----------


## alan45

> *I am still WAITING for the outpouring of GRIEF  from the folks who held Denny boy in such high regard cos he was so fit,,  I actually came on line last night after the program  to check the boards to see how many were    .. didn't see nary a one  sorry i am a cold hearted witch today *


Please do not encourage them Jodi

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah well  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  outpour of grief.

----------


## BlackKat

The Mitchells should get scammed out their money all the time, looking at Phil's car, the businesses they've bought back, all the money Phil was giving to Juley, it obviously hasn't set them back at all.

If Sharon is planning on talking like a child the remainder of her time here could she just leave now please. Very annoying.

I've given up on Ruby. Worst character there by far, and when you've got characters like Naomi (where is she anyway?) it's saying a lot.

How come all of the "oldies" have remarried quite late on. Jim&Dot, Yolande&Patrick, and now presumably Joe&Pauline. Is EE's message that if you marry when you're young you'll either have an affair or die, but it'll be okay cos you'll meet someone when you're 70. Weird.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> The Mitchells should get scammed out their money all the time, looking at Phil's car, the businesses they've bought back, all the money Phil was giving to Juley, it obviously hasn't set them back at all.


I was wondering the same where did Phil get that Pretty very Expensive BMW X5 from? Did he hide money from the robbery or what? :Searchme:

----------


## Florijo

I'm really not liking Deano. He is like Alfie Moon Part II, with the dodgy antics and using his charm on Peggy etc.   :Thumbsdown:  Hating Dawn as well. Am so sick of this Wellard thing as well, even the mention of his name annoys me now. 

The lastest newcomers are not doing much for me right now. Hate Dawn, hate Naomi, hate Deano and Honey is Little Mo Part II. The only newcomer I like so far is Joe. 

I wish Ruby would leave when Sharon does. So sick of her. Just go away and take Naomi, Dawn and a few select others with you.   :Mad:

----------


## parkerman

I think Ruby and Deano should elope together. Go off in to the sunset and never be seen again...

----------


## chance

good point about checking his knuckles

----------


## BlackKat

And why do they keep do fundraisers for Wellard?? What is all this money supposed to achieve when surely it comes down to what the judge decides not how many people like the dog.

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps they're raising the money to fly Robbie back from India. After all, it's his dog.

----------


## BlackKat

Well I do have an urge to scream that at the screen everytime Gus or someone goes on about how much he loves that dog, or that they're so close or something. It's not even his bloody dog!

----------


## alan45

> Well I do have an urge to scream that at the screen everytime Gus or someone goes on about how much he loves that dog, or that they're so close or something. It's not even his bloody dog!


Hes always been fond of dogs. He went out with Sonia didnt he??  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> Ah well    outpour of grief.


*Too late  *

----------


## JustJodi

*Another rubbish episode,, the only bit I did like was all the preparation Joe went thru to propose to Pauline..was disapointed tho she said NO* 
*I find Johnny grasping for straws and figuring every one has HURT HIM so he might as well HURT his daughter as well... this whole story line is really a mess !*
*Please when is Sharon leaving Walford ????*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Another rubbish episode,, the only bit I did like was all the preparation Joe went thru to propose to Pauline..was disapointed tho she said NO*


When she eventually marries Mr Benn, the wedding photos will give the photo developers a fright, as Pauline can barely raise half a smile.  She's such a moody old moo she'll probably wear her laundrette overalls to the Church instead of a bridal gown.

----------


## alan45

> [*Please when is Sharon leaving Walford ????*


The sooner the better  :Moonie:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I think Ruby and Deano should elope together. Go off in to the sunset and never be seen again...


Hopefully when Wellard is released (if he is) he'll turn on his 'saviours' and maul them to death, leaving a low life gangster to churn up their bodies and turn them into 'pies' to be sold in the Kaff.  Pat gets first helpings: "This tastes hard" says Pat.  Big Mo replies: "Probably one of your earrings fell into the filling".

----------


## crazygirl

> The sooner the better


i do like your banner its fab!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Bree

i enjoyd the eppie tonight i didnt like phil lying sharon tho i hate phil

----------


## crazygirl

> i enjoyd the eppie tonight i didnt like phil lying sharon tho i hate phil


he does feel really bad about it though

----------


## Bree

yeah i dont hate hate him im just not his biggest fan thats all

----------


## littlemo

> he does feel really bad about it though


Yes I hate that! A character is really cruel to somebody and then they show how guilty they feel about it, and all of a sudden your feeling sorry for him. I'm not talking about you, just people in general. It's like the writers are forcing us to believe that Phil isn't such a bad bloke, because he's offering to take Sharon to America, and went to the scan with her, so everything is supposed to be fine. I really don't want to feel sorry for him! It can only get worse as well, when Phil gets revenge on Johnny he is going to be made out to be the hero.

I'm glad Ruby has finally found out about the scam. Now it's out in the open, nobody can bribe Juley anymore, and they can be free to make their own choices in the relationship. Of course Johnny isn't going to bow out nicely, but if anything happened to Juley, Ruby would know it was Johnny that did it, and he wouldn't forgive him for that.

Oh and last but not least, when is Mike going to leave? the fact that people are falling at his feet is really annoying me. He seems like an alright bloke, but the Millers is not his home. He is irritating me a bit.

----------


## Keating's babe

Pauline is just a sour faced old trout.  She would curdle milk just by looking at it.  :Angry:

----------


## Siobhan

Pauline should have said yes but then again everyone was waiting for her response.. Poor Joe.. he only wants to be happy

----------


## JustJodi

I was wondering if Joe is now a full time character.. or is he gonna leave now that Pauline has rejected him ??? I feel so bad for him, hes such a sweet  guy.. I don't even think all the sweetness he has will sweeten up that sour moo :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

aww i cant believe pauline rejected his proposal! poor lovely joe!

----------


## di marco

i felt so sorry for joe bless! pauline was really harsh saying no like that, but i dont think she really meant it, i think she was probably scared about what people would say

----------


## Jojo

> i felt so sorry for joe bless! pauline was really harsh saying no like that, but i dont think she really meant it, i think she was probably scared about what people would say


Especially as everyone went quiet, waiting for her answer - I think I would run out of the room etc if it happened to me - I think she does care for him really though - she just isn't one for her emotions etc to be aired in public, especially since Arthur

----------


## di marco

im probably going to sound really stupid here but anyway! i just watched both of this weeks epis as i hadnt had time to see them and i found joe talking to his wifes grave more sad then dennis funeral lol!

----------


## BlackKat

> im probably going to sound really stupid here but anyway! i just watched both of this weeks epis as i hadnt had time to see them and i found joe talking to his wifes grave more sad then dennis funeral lol!


So did I.   :Smile:  Joe's scene was quieter, and I think small scenes show grief better than big ones. Dennis's funeral just felt overblown and over the top.

----------


## JustJodi

> im probably going to sound really stupid here but anyway! i just watched both of this weeks epis as i hadnt had time to see them and i found joe talking to his wifes grave more sad then dennis funeral lol!


Funnily enuff I thought the same thing, it was so touching, and I thought wow this man is BEAUTIFUL !!!! I mean ok its a soap, but they wrote this one part NICELY .. :Smile:

----------


## di marco

i know, im so glad i wasnt the only one that thought it! i was surprised at not even feeling slightly sad at all for the whole dennis dying/funeral thing cos i cry so easily at sad stuff, but the way they did it all didnt make it seem sad (at some parts i even laughed!) but with joes scene it was really nice, and i think if the scene had been any longer then i may have cried!

----------


## crazygirl

i felt sorry for joe! pauline is such a cold woman

----------


## Siobhan

> but with joes scene it was really nice, and i think if the scene had been any longer then i may have cried!


I think it was just the right size and excellent to be written in to the program... it was heartfelt and touching... I love little scenes like that

----------


## di marco

> I think it was just the right size and excellent to be written in to the program... it was heartfelt and touching... I love little scenes like that


yeh i thought it was the right size too, i was just saying that if it had carried on it may well have made me cry thats all!

----------


## Siobhan

> yeh i thought it was the right size too, i was just saying that if it had carried on it may well have made me cry thats all!


i know what you mean.. it was so sweet.. normally when you see someone talking in a graveyard they are filling the dead in on what is happening but the Joe scene was like a proper conversation...  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> i know what you mean.. it was so sweet.. normally when you see someone talking in a graveyard they are filling the dead in on what is happening but the Joe scene was like a proper conversation...


yeh i know it was really sweet, he was saying it really nicely like he meant it, i really liked that scene

----------


## Siobhan

> yeh i know it was really sweet, he was saying it really nicely like he meant it, i really liked that scene


who wrote last night eppi?? was it sarah phelps??

----------


## BlackKat

> who wrote last night eppi?? was it sarah phelps??


Mark Clompus, I think.

----------


## di marco

> Mark Clompus, I think.


yeh it was someone like that

----------


## Siobhan

> Mark Clompus, I think.


well done him... I enjoyed it last night

----------


## di marco

> well done him... I enjoyed it last night


yeh so did i, it was a really good epi  :Smile:

----------


## brenda1971

I enjoyed last nites eppy I really wanted Pauline to say yes.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i felt so sorry for joe bless! pauline was really harsh saying no like that, but i dont think she really meant it, i think she was probably scared about what people would say


She feared people would say "Oohh she's got hitched to Mr Benn or King Rollo" etc.

----------


## dddMac1

pauline should of just said yes

----------


## lollymay

i would have been so embarrased if i was in joes positition

----------


## parkerman

Now you can see how difficult it is for us men!

----------


## mara jade

_The Mitchells should get scammed out their money all the time, looking at Phil's car, the businesses they've bought back, all the money Phil was giving to Juley, it obviously hasn't set them back at all.

_
true. Id like to know where all the moneys come from? Thouhgt Sam had lost it all.

----------


## Skits

> _The Mitchells should get scammed out their money all the time, looking at Phil's car, the businesses they've bought back, all the money Phil was giving to Juley, it obviously hasn't set them back at all.
> 
> _
> true. Id like to know where all the moneys come from? Thouhgt Sam had lost it all.


another eastenders hiccup perhaps?!!

----------


## JustJodi

> _The Mitchells should get scammed out their money all the time, looking at Phil's car, the businesses they've bought back, all the money Phil was giving to Juley, it obviously hasn't set them back at all._
> 
> 
> true. Id like to know where all the moneys come from? Thouhgt Sam had lost it all.


 
*Well a few of us have got it figured out,,, there is a black hole and it has tons of money in it,, seems to me Ian and Phil are the only ones who seem to be dipping in it...* 
*Or Phil had money hidden maybe in a Swiss bank account or some off shore investment,, who knows  With EE  they OWE us no explaination where the endless moola comes from *

----------


## Siobhan

> *Well a few of us have got it figured out,,, there is a black hole and it has tons of money in it,, seems to me Ian and Phil are the only ones who seem to be dipping in it...* 
> *Or Phil had money hidden maybe in a Swiss bank account or some off shore investment,, who knows  With EE  they OWE us no explaination where the endless moola comes from *


he has the arches, pub and snooker hall... what is the betting that sharon gives him the betting office

----------


## Sooz15

> he has the arches, pub and snooker hall... what is the betting that sharon gives him the betting office


Doubt it. Sharon has got a good head for business and she will need a source of income for herself and the baby. I reckon she will leave Pat in charge.

----------


## parkerman

> he has the arches, pub and snooker hall... what is the betting that sharon gives him the betting office


Yes, but how did he pay for them in the first place?

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but how did he pay for them in the first place?


black hole money  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> black hole money


Of course, how could I have been so silly!  :Searchme:

----------


## Florijo

I can't describe how happy I am that the Wellard story is over with, the whole thing has been stupid and crap. No resident gave a toss about Gus and Wellard when they had disappeared for months on end, so the whole thing was made to look so contrived because of the way they all so suddenly cared. As far what happened in todays episode - naff and contrived community spirit.   :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sheilamarie

i loved stacey punching juley

----------


## BlackKat

Y'know, that last scene is the best bit of acting that Ruby has done this entire storyline.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wellard storyline -- so glad it's over. Although if they still continue to drag it out with Ian being mad with Jane I'll scream. Did they ever say what all that money they collected for Wellard actually acheived??

I liked the scenes with Pauline and Martin. And Rebecca is such a cute kid.

----------


## di marco

i like wellard and everything, but that storyline was just really stupid! stacey punching juley and then throwing the drink over phil was good! and today when sharon was talking to pauline was the first time that ive actually felt sharons upset

----------


## Dutchgirl

Go Darren and Demi finally a bit of mischief!! :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Did they ever say what all that money they collected for Wellard actually acheived??


A naff storyline that's what it achieved.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jade

I might be going slightly mental, but how loud was the clock in Paulines house when she was saying good bye to Sharon?? (ok it might have just been me that noticed it!)

----------


## alan45

How is the investigation into Dennis Plankmans death going. Have the police even visited the scene yet

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I've lost interest *cough* sorry I meant track.

----------


## chance

i hate stacey,she pathetic

----------


## littlemo

> How is the investigation into Dennis Plankmans death going. Have the police even visited the scene yet


Good point, there was a few police wanting to ask questions after it had happened, but they haven't exactly made it their business to find out. They said Sharon was too upset to talk, but I would think they would have visited in 2 weeks. Maybe they aren't that bothered because it was clear it was a gangland killing. I think they are quite difficult to solve, near enough impossible. Although it must be an ongoing investigation, they wouldn't just forget about it.

Retracing Dennis's final steps, I would have thought would be a good step. If they had done that they would have ended up in the club, and quite conveniently Johnny would say the cctv camera was out of action on that night, and it might look a bit suspicious. I would think Johnny Allen would be well known to police.

----------


## alan45

> Good point, there was a few police wanting to ask questions after it had happened, but they haven't exactly made it their business to find out. They said Sharon was too upset to talk, but I would think they would have visited in 2 weeks. Maybe they aren't that bothered because it was clear it was a gangland killing. I think they are quite difficult to solve, near enough impossible. Although it must be an ongoing investigation, they wouldn't just forget about it.
> 
> Retracing Dennis's final steps, I would have thought would be a good step. If they had done that they would have ended up in the club, and quite conveniently Johnny would say the cctv camera was out of action on that night, and it might look a bit suspicious. I would think Johnny Allen would be well known to police.


The scene was never sealed off for a forensic exam, no house to house, no photographs

Typical dumbed down EE   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

does no one else think that staceys second slap to juley was very poorly acted?

----------


## callummc

yes it was a bit poor but the storyline was still good for a change,the only poor bit is we are to beleive johnny would be silly enough to drive round london with a gun on the passenger seat,in broad daylight

----------


## parkerman

I couldn't understand the beginning of Eastenders. Ian was ready to go to court, saying he couldn't stop to talk to Jane otherwise he'd be late. Jane was still in her dressing gown. A little while later, Jane was fully dressed and out in the Square giving Gus the letters and Ian was still around.....I don't know why I said all that, I really couldn't care less!

----------


## Johnny Allen

It was a good episode, I love the confrontations between Phil and Johnny. Stacey pushing her weight around was good as well me and my mum were laughing our heads of.

----------


## Siobhan

I thought it was really good and I enjoyed Stacey slapping juley.. Can't wait to see what johnny does next

----------


## JustJodi

*I also enjoyed the part where Stacey slugs Julie and splashes Phil with a drink.*
*Is it just me or did any of u get the feeling that Pauline may have second thoughts  when she made that hasty decison not to marry Joe ??* 

*Phil finding Ruby on the floor sick from all the booze  is a feather in his cap,,* 
*Now that Sharon knows all the stuff about Phil winding up Johnny  wonder if she will still go to the states with him ??* 

*Lemme ask u guys something,,, do ANY OF YOU  notice these soaps have an awful lot of UNUSED airline tickets  ..Sharon and Dennis had tickets to go to the states,, Phil had just reserved tickets for him and Sharon,, do these people ever use their tickets.. us every day REAL folk WOULD  loose tons of moola if we do not use our tickets,, 9 out of 10  the tickets purchased  can not be refunded...........*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Lemme ask u guys something,,, do ANY OF YOU notice these soaps have an awful lot of UNUSED airline tickets ..Sharon and Dennis had tickets to go to the states,, Phil had just reserved tickets for him and Sharon,, do these people ever use their tickets.. us every day REAL folk WOULD loose tons of moola if we do not use our tickets,, 9 out of 10 the tickets purchased can not be refunded...........*


Now you mention it now, you are right. lots of unused ticket, booked at short notice so it will cost but then again they probably booked the ticket with money from the black hole bank account  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> The scene was never sealed off for a forensic exam, no house to house, no photographs
> 
> Typical dumbed down EE


Considering the number of Eastenders who have appeared in The Bill and vice versa, you think they would know a lot more about police procedure...  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was odd seeing Jim Carver and Don Beech in the same scene on Monday.

----------


## parkerman

That's exactly what I said to my missus on Monday. Great minds, eh Richie?

----------


## Siobhan

> It was odd seeing Jim Carver and Don Beech in the same scene on Monday.


I still think its odd when rosie calls him Mike.. I keep saying Jim

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Of course.  :Cool: 

I'm surprised when Carver saw Beech in the Vic that he didn't call for backup.

----------


## Katy

lol. I keep thinking of Jim whenever Mike comes on. I much preferred him in the bill.

----------


## dddMac1

> does no one else think that staceys second slap to juley was very poorly acted?


i agree it was poorly acted

----------


## Katy

it was poorly acted very funny when she throught the beer over Phil. I was shouting GO stacey at the TV. Poor Ruby at the end.

----------


## Keating's babe

> It was odd seeing Jim Carver and Don Beech in the same scene on Monday.


Do you know I forgot about the connection?  Der!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brenda1971

My hubby kept shouting at mike on monday saying dont serve him hes an alcoholic

----------


## dddMac1

i'm glad Jane stood up to Ian about his Pride and went against him it the court

----------


## BlackKat

Dear Ruby: Next time, drink more vodka. Another bottle should do it. xKat.

Dear Tish Dean: When your next dramatic return rolls around, could you maybe speak up? Whispering doesn't make you seem more dramatic, it just makes it hard to hear what you're actually saying. But I'll give you credit for appearing on television looking like someone threw you into a bush then pulled you out backwards. xKat

----------


## Florijo

So, that was bye bye to the human boomerang, then? I wonder what excuse they will come up with for dramatic entrance number 5 (or will it be 6 or 7, I've lost count) for Sharon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Crafty Mike, taking that money, though it is hard to feel sorry for Demi, Darren and Dawn as they only spent it on themselves anyway. 

Nice to see that the Wellard storyline has finished.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

Mike is bad! Stealing Rosie ahum! Stealing money, ah well stealing? Or repositioning! :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

this episode was alright i guess. loved the little dog  :Stick Out Tongue:  so cute! i want one!
mike keeping the money tut tut lol. 
yay rebeccas here for a little longer  :Stick Out Tongue:  shes cute
and yay sharons gone  :Smile:  not that i dislike her, just find her annoying lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Mike took the money  :EEK!: ...

----------


## di marco

> Dear Ruby: Next time, drink more vodka. Another bottle should do it. xKat.
> 
> Dear Tish Dean: When your next dramatic return rolls around, could you maybe speak up? Whispering doesn't make you seem more dramatic, it just makes it hard to hear what you're actually saying. But I'll give you credit for appearing on television looking like someone threw you into a bush then pulled you out backwards. xKat


lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mike took the money ...


I know!   :EEK!:  How rudeee!   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

Has anyone (Pauline, Sharon, Dot etc) mentioned Vicki at all since Dennis kicked the bucket? Are they trying to forget she existed or something? 

That doggie is such a cutie, with its big floppy ears.   :Wub:  

Where has Aleesha gone? We have seen Demi and the Millers in the last few episodes but where is Aleesha? And Bobby Beale. All this focus on Wellard but the residents don't care about the babies that disappear.   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Has anyone (Pauline, Sharon, Dot etc) mentioned Vicki at all since Dennis kicked the bucket? Are they trying to forget she existed or something? 
> 
> That doggie is such a cutie, with its big floppy ears.   
> 
> Where has Aleesha gone? We have seen Demi and the Millers in the last few episodes but where is Aleesha? And Bobby Beale. All this focus on Wellard but the residents don't care about the babies that disappear.


i said that about vicki in one of the other threads! didnt keith have the buggy the other day with aleesha in? but i dont think bobbys been seen for ages!

----------


## Florijo

> i said that about vicki in one of the other threads! didnt keith have the buggy the other day with aleesha in? but i dont think bobbys been seen for ages!


You are proberly right about Aleesha, I can't remember seeing her but that is proberly due to my lack of attention. So it is only poor Bobby that has disappeared. What about Freddie? Has he been seen? 

That thread about Vicki is so funny, the writers obviously want to pretend she never came back to live in Walford, though I don't think I will ever forget that Cockney-American accent.   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Nice to see that the Wellard storyline has finished.


Or has it???  I mean Ian now has a dog of his own.  Anyone know what it's name is??  They didn't call it Welsoft did they?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> That thread about Vicki is so funny, the writers obviously want to pretend she never came back to live in Walford, though I don't think I will ever forget that Cockney-American accent.


Just you wait til she makes another 'sensational' ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) return in 2011, exiting a plane at Heathrow together with Sharon (on her 184th comeback), with a Mandarin accent.

----------


## BlackKat

> Or has it???  I mean Ian now has a dog of his own.  Anyone know what it's name is??  They didn't call it Welsoft did they?


It's apparently called Chips.

No, I don't know why.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It'd better watch out or it might accidentally end up in the fryer at Beale's Plaice.

----------


## alan45

> It'd better watch out or it might accidentally end up in the fryer at Beale's Plaice.


Didnt realise Ian had opened a Korean Restaurant. Brings a whole new meaning to Wok the Dog  :Sick:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Is this the last of Sharon?

----------


## alan45

> Is this the last of Sharon?


I WISH  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think so for the moment, Letitia Dean hasn't ruled out a return but if she does Im pretty sure it wont be for some time.

----------


## di marco

> You are proberly right about Aleesha, I can't remember seeing her but that is proberly due to my lack of attention. So it is only poor Bobby that has disappeared. What about Freddie? Has he been seen?


no i dont think freddies been seen for a while either

----------


## JustJodi

> Is this the last of Sharon?


*nah the queen of orange tan will probably grace our screens again in 6 months,,or something,, we can't seem to get rid of her*

----------


## alan45

> Considering the number of Eastenders who have appeared in The Bill and vice versa, you think they would know a lot more about police procedure...


Its strange that when they move from EE to the Bill they go from strength to strength - e.g. Gina Gold.  However when they go from The Bill to EE their characters become rubbish e.g Johhny Allen.   It must be the move from top-end drama to Dead -end drama that does it  :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *nah the queen of orange tan will probably grace our screens again in 6 months,,or something,, we can't seem to get rid of her*


Well actually the Queen of Orange as you know is someone else! :Angel:

----------


## alan45

> Well actually the Queen of Orange as you know is someone else!


Yes the leader of a distinguished European Royal Family. Just Jodi was referring to the Queen of the Orange TAN the less famous letitia dean aka Sharon Rickman  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Has anyone (Pauline, Sharon, Dot etc) mentioned Vicki at all since Dennis kicked the bucket? Are they trying to forget she existed or something? 
> 
> That doggie is such a cutie, with its big floppy ears.   
> 
> Where has Aleesha gone? We have seen Demi and the Millers in the last few episodes but where is Aleesha? And Bobby Beale. All this focus on Wellard but the residents don't care about the babies that disappear.


Vicki was mentioned last night in the context of Sharon going to stay with her.

"That doggie"...aaaarrrrgggghhhhh! Why have both Eastenders and Coronation Street got ridiculous story lines at the moment concerning dogs?

As for the babies, well, I expect they'll turn up in about 13 or 14 years time as the teenagers from Hell. But no-one must ask where they have been in the meantime.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yes the leader of a distinguished European Royal Family. Just Jodi was referring to the Queen of the Orange TAN the less famous letitia dean aka Sharon Rickman


I know the one who has been tangoed. lol

----------


## JustJodi

> Well actually the Queen of Orange as you know is someone else!


Lets leave Queen Beatrix out of this one DG   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Lets leave Queen Beatrix out of this one DG


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> "That doggie"...aaaarrrrgggghhhhh! Why have both Eastenders and Coronation Street got ridiculous story lines at the moment concerning dogs?
> :


I dont know about Corrie but I can understand EE's obsession with DOGS   Cough Steve McFadden   Car Parks   cough  :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I dont know about Corrie but I can understand EE's obsession with DOGS Cough Steve McFadden Car Parks cough


? Uhm confused! :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> ? Uhm confused!


It concerns allegations in the British Press about some of his activities Daily Mirror

----------


## Dutchgirl

> It concerns allegations in the British Press about some of his activities Daily Mirror


What a story, no one can make that up, true life is sometimes weirder than we can ever make up! :Rotfl:

----------


## Joanne

What do you think Johnny Allen was apologising for at the end of last night's episode? After he shook hands with Phil he turned round and said "I'm Sorry". Is he sorry for the feud with Phil and the Mitchells or was he saying sorry for arranging for Dennis to be killed perhaps?

----------


## Katy

thought ti was good last night loved the last bit between Ruby and Stacey, a sign of true friendship. Shaking hands at the end i think that somehow that wont be the end of the fued.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> As for the babies, well, I expect they'll turn up in about 13 or 14 years time as the teenagers from Hell. But no-one must ask where they have been in the meantime.


they will come down the stairs one day, in 13 or 14 years from now, and say upon being asked of the reasons for their long absense that they were 'playing their tapes'.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What do you think Johnny Allen was apologising for at the end of last night's episode? After he shook hands with Phil he turned round and said "I'm Sorry". Is he sorry for the feud with Phil and the Mitchells or was he saying sorry for arranging for Dennis to be killed perhaps?


I think it was either apologising to Phug for accusing him of putting Ruby into hospital (e.g. attacked her etc), or it was for forgetting to pay for Phil's weekly cocktail special in the Vic..'Beetroot Beauty'.  Can anyone remember?   :Confused:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Its strange that when they move from EE to the Bill they go from strength to strength - e.g. Gina Gold.  However when they go from The Bill to EE their characters become rubbish e.g Johhny Allen.   It must be the move from top-end drama to Dead -end drama that does it


The exception being the Chimp, who went from bad to worse in the switchover.    :Moonie:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

do you think the writers of EE have an agreement with the bill to give out of contract stars jobs on the bill. If so will we see "little Mo as the next head of CID  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Probably.  I expect they'll get the criminals to try and rape her, and when they do Lil Mo gets the handcuffs out.  Bingo!   :Cool:  

I expect they'll get the criminals to tag along with Sharon Watts, as anyone who seems to go within 5 yards of her shift their mortal coil before too long.  What a way to rid South London of all the yardies.   :Clap:  

Maybe Keef Miller will be the Sun Hill Bassett Hound, searching for clues.   :Cool:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

do you think that nigel will end up as a new CID when he has finished G&D and what about Dot Cotton being cast as gina gold's mother.  ooh the possiblities of script writing and joining the two together. OMG I can't contain my excitement  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Nige will join the Bill and play the part of a .......bench.

Dot will conquer all criminals before her by reading the bible backwards in Spanish.  No criminal could endure that.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i like your style young skywalker but have you thought about that maybe latin would be a better language to enforce and what about the re-introduction of the di-marcosor ferriears. A good storyline you have thought of not  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Ruby was going to be cast as an actress but she failed the audition.

----------


## di marco

i quite liked fridays epi, i agree with blackkat though, i could hardly hear sharon talking, like i couldnt hear all of what juley was saying on thursdays epi. the whole handshake between phil and johnny, obviously phil didnt actually mean it but did johnny? i was a bit confused whether we are meant to think he genuinely meant it when he forgave phil cos of him saving ruby or if it was just an act to trick phil and peggy etc?

----------


## BlackKat

> i was a bit confused whether we are meant to think he genuinely meant it when he forgave phil cos of him saving ruby or if it was just an act to trick phil and peggy etc?


I don't think even the script writers know what Johnny means. They flip a coin to decide if he's "overprotective family man Johnny," or "evil gangster Johnny," each episode.

----------


## Siobhan

> Ruby was going to be cast as an actress but she failed the audition.


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

I like friday's episode... it is obvious the whole thing is going to kick off with phil and johnny when he returns from the states.. I hope johnny meant the truce but I doubt it.. maybe it was a way to make phil think he is not going to touch his mother when he is away...  :Ponder:  :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmmmm who is going to protect Peggy from mean old Johnny ???Surely not Billy,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Hmmmmmmmmm who is going to protect Peggy from mean old Johnny ???Surely not Billy,,,,,,,,*


her Peggy's angels.. honey and mo  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## dddMac1

it's so obvious thats it's all going to kick of when phil and Grant get back in the spring.don't know if Johnny meant that have to wait and see

----------


## Florijo

That scene with Stacey and Ruby was very sweet, poor Stacey. 

Even though Honey is a Little Mo clone, it is nice to see Billy happy with her. I don't feel that sorry for Little Mo (the original and not the best) as she made her own bed as far as Billy is concerned.

----------


## BlackKat

So for two weeks after Dennis was murdered hardly any of the residents could care less, but now everyone's talking about it?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I don't like Mickey, based purely on his voice. Don't mind the character, don't think Joe Swash is that bad an actor, but the voice just bugs the hell out of me.

Um, liked Stacey's scenes, was pleased she was actually allowed to do something other than tail Ruby around and defend Ruby at every angle, and just be Ruby's bodyguard basically.

The Miller storyline is quite good, I enjoyed the scenes with Clint and Darren playfighting, I think they've set up a very good family dynamic there.

Little Mo annoyed me, especially as the build up to her wanting Billy back has been next to together. As far as I can recall, Charlie said something about Billy maybe wanting her back and Little Mo was suddenly back in love with him.

----------


## Tamzi

Was it only me, or at the start was the camera being really weird?

I felt so sorry for Stacey today. Her scenes were very good. 

Sweet Honey/Billy scene. Hope Little Mo doesn't get in the way. 

An Ok episode
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Was it only me, or at the start was the camera being really weird?


I noticed it too. I haven't the other times people have commented on the "shaky-cam," but it was all over the place at the beginning.

----------


## CrazyLea

was a bit boring tonight. i liked stacey and ruby they were good. and rosie and mike were all right. thought rebecca was funny  :Stick Out Tongue:  bless her.

----------


## alan45

> I noticed it too. I haven't the other times people have commented on the "shaky-cam," but it was all over the place at the beginning.


They were using Dens web-cam tonight  :Sick:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Wow that episode was absolutely...................


















....dreadful.    :Thumbsdown:  

The Millers stuff was absolute tripe and I couldn't care less about Rosie and Mike.  Why doesn't she do the honourable thing and run off with Jim Carver, then the rest of the Millers chase after them, never to return.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ruby annoying once more, no surprises there.  Sadly her suicide attempt failed.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Honey and Billy/Lil Mooo = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  What a tacky present to buy someone.  Also I found Mooo's reaction to seeing it totally ott imo. 

Camera work was very suspicious in places, more wobbly than a plate of Jelly.  

Can't really think of anything good to report tonight, except perhaps the scene between Johnny and Pat.

3.5/10

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Was it only me, or at the start was the camera being really weird?


I noticed that too! It was wobbling all over in the scenes in the Millers' living room!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Spencer Moon wrote tonight's episode, no wonder it was bad.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Lacey is so good!

----------


## JustJodi

*Wake me up when Ruby and Johnny are gone ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz.. the only decent acting was done by Stacey......... the rest was SNORESVILLE !!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> Spencer Moon wrote tonight's episode, no wonder it was bad.


*Richie are u sure that Robbie Jackson didn't help  *

----------


## callummc

i personally think the cleaner wrote tonights episode,and was probably drunk at the time

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao!

----------


## alan45

> i personally think the cleaner wrote tonights episode,and was probably drunk at the time


dont blame the poor cleaner. Iy was probably some trendy PC luvvie out in Elstree land who has never been to the real East end

----------


## JustJodi

> dont blame the poor cleaner. Iy was probably some trendy PC luvvie out in Elstree land who has never been to the real East end


*Sounds about right Alan ..*

----------


## littlemo

I don't like this stuff with Mike and Rosie, I suppose it's beliveable she would consider going off with somebody else, looking at her life, but I don't like Mike's character, there's nothing about him. And even though it's clear to see why she might be tempted, I hate the fact she'd even think about abandoning her family. 

I liked seeing Mickey tonight, he's been away for so long, and his departure was very sudden. Was him not being on screen, because of the actor's illness? or are we set to see another departure from him soon? I hope not.

I'm finding the relationship between Martin, Sonia and Rebecca a bit forced. The fact that a child would be so comfortable in their presence, the way they fuss over her all the time. Even that young, you'd think she would suspect a strange relationship going on. However I do like that they are getting a second chance to be parents. Although the way they are going with it, does seem unrealistic.  

Lacey Turner's acting is great, I think she can expect an award very soon.

----------


## di marco

> I liked seeing Mickey tonight, he's been away for so long, and his departure was very sudden. Was him not being on screen, because of the actor's illness? or are we set to see another departure from him soon? I hope not.


yeh i think it was cos of that

----------


## di marco

_double post sorry_

----------


## parkerman

How is it in Eastenders that people can just take time off from their job any time they like? For example Rosie and lunch. 

It must be really hard for Stacey having to act out scenes with a cardboard cutout. And, not only that, but do it so well.

----------


## Angeltigger

> I liked seeing Mickey tonight, he's been away for so long, and his departure was very sudden. Was him not being on screen, because of the actor's illness? or are we set to see another departure from him soon? I hope not.


*Yep it was*

----------


## Angeltigger

> How is it in Eastenders that people can just take time off from their job any time they like? For example Rosie and lunch. 
> 
> It must be really hard for Stacey having to act out scenes with a cardboard cutout. And, not only that, but do it so well.


*It soapland- like people come back from the grave*

----------


## Angeltigger

*I really enjoy Eastender last night.*

*I never knew what Stacey problem was but than I sorted it out.*

*Jake was good at telling juley not to mess with Johnny.*



*It really got to me when ruby and Stacey had there heart to heart*



*I really enjoy seeing Mickey.* 

*Donât like mike- nicking people money?*

----------


## tammyy2j

It was good seeing Mickey back and he and Keith have a really good father-son relationship even though Keith is his stepdad. Clint is very funny he should stay in Walford. Stacey was great as usual, she is a great character.

Does the Millers find out that Mike has got the money?

----------


## Siobhan

what was with the dodgy camera work in the miller house at the start of the program?

anyway, loved the ruby/stacey moment, had myself a little cry  :Crying: 
Good to see mickey back and was delight when little mo found Billy has moved on.. what did she expect, for him to wait for her even though she led him on when she wanted alfie??

----------


## Angeltigger

> It was good seeing Mickey back and he and Keith have a really good father-son relationship even though Keith is his stepdad. Clint is very funny he should stay in Walford. Stacey was great as usual, she is a great character.
> 
> Does the Millers find out that Mike has got the money?


*Don't know if the millers ever find out that mike nicked the money*

*also keith is not mickey step-dad as rosie and keith are not married*

----------


## alan45

> what was with the dodgy camera work in the miller house at the start of the program?


Den Watts was using his webcam  :Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

> Den Watts was using his webcam


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  it looked like it.. was that an add on?? change of script??

----------


## parkerman

> also keith is not mickey step-dad as rosie and keith are not married


I think that is being a bit pedantic. To all intents and purposes he IS Mickey's step dad.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think that is being a bit pedantic. To all intents and purposes he IS Mickey's step dad.


To all intents and purposes Keith is Mickey's dad.. he calls him dad and he was raise by him so they don't have to be married at all.. Your dad is who you consider has taken that role and it is clear the Mickey does think keith has done that...

----------


## Angeltigger

he is not Mickey step- dad as rosie and keith are not married and keith can only be mickey step- dad if rosie and keith get married

----------


## crazygirl

i hope the millers find out that mike stole the money

----------


## parkerman

> To all intents and purposes Keith is Mickey's dad.. he calls him dad and he was raise by him so they don't have to be married at all.. Your dad is who you consider has taken that role and it is clear the Mickey does think keith has done that...


I'm with you on this one, Siobhan.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> To all intents and purposes Keith is Mickey's dad.. he calls him dad and he was raise by him so they don't have to be married at all.. Your dad is who you consider has taken that role and it is clear the Mickey does think keith has done that...


 *people are calling keith Mickey step-dad when he so is not- that one way of saying who you think is your dad but mike is mickey real dad but keith is the dad that has been there for mickey throught thick and thin*

----------


## Siobhan

> *people are calling keith Mickey step-dad when he so is not- that one way of saying who you think is your dad but mike is mickey real dad but keith is the dad that has been there for mickey throught thick and thin*


Mike is mickey's father.. keith is his dad.. mickey says he is his dad and this is just nit picking.. it doesn't matter really

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why does the camera always seem to be going dodgy in some of the scenes in the Millers' house?   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

staceys acting over the last 2 days has been absolutely brill, shes a fantastic actress!  :Smile:  the same cant be said about ruby and juley though, the scene they had together today was total crap, ruby swinging her arms around and moving her head like a chicken and juley scrunching his face up and having the same weird expression in his voice! something i dont understand about the whole sonia/rebecca thing, would rebecca really go off with jim and dot, people who she doesnt really know?

----------


## Debs

> staceys acting over the last 2 days has been absolutely brill, shes a fantastic actress!  the same cant be said about ruby and juley though, the scene they had together today was total crap, ruby swinging her arms around and moving her head like a chicken and juley scrunching his face up and having the same weird expression in his voice! something i dont understand about the whole sonia/rebecca thing, would rebecca really go off with jim and dot, people who she doesnt really know?


 
i agree di marco rubey and juley acting is rubbish at the mo and they are really annoying me

----------


## Debs

> Why does the camera always seem to be going dodgy in some of the scenes in the Millers' house?


 
i noticed yesterday that some of the camera work was awful at one point it was making my eyes go really wonky!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i agree di marco rubey and juley acting is rubbish at the mo and they are really annoying me


Their acting is always rubbish! Especially Ruby's! The way she swings her arms around everytime she's arguing with someone is pathetic!   :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> Their acting is always rubbish! lol Especially Ruby's! The way she swings her arms around everytime she's arguing with someone is pathetic!


for me its her eyes and what she does with her face so so annoying!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> for me its her eyes and what she does with her face so so annoying!


Oh I totally agree about the eyes! They look like they're having a game of table tennis!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> Oh I totally agree about the eyes! They look like they're having a game of table tennis!


LOL yes they do!! i thought she was ok at first but instead of getting better her acting is getting worse

----------


## feelingyellow

Oh god, the dreaded idiots back together again. All Juley has to say to Ruby is 'I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve you Rubbbbbbbbbbbz' and dada back together. What utter rubbish. Oh as for Ruby - fly away birdie, fly fly away! Good acting by Stacey as usual though  :Smile: 
That Amy girl gets on my nerves. Axe her, punch her - kill her i don't mind, she's so annoying!
I actually like the Rosie and Mike thing, but can't Rosie see he's a complete a$$hole?
Meh, Ian get a life. Keith, shut up - learn to do some work. Stop acting like a 14 year old trying to get out of P.E. (not metioning any names  :Stick Out Tongue:  me lol  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## BlackKat

I think Louisa Lytton (Ruby) and Joseph Kpobie (Juley) are really sweet together. I mean, _obviously_ they have a bet going on as to how badly they can act before getting fired. Up to now Louisa was in the lead, but Joseph is quickly gaining on her. It's so cute!

This is the only explanation that doesn't wreck havoc with what's remaining of my sanity.

And I won't even comment on the character of Ruby. Except: Die, die, die, die, die, die DIE!

Okay. I'm done.

Carrying on. Why does Keith suddenly hate Ian. I can't remember him ever commenting on the Wellard crap before. And by god, I thought this was done with.

I liked the Rosie/Mike scenes though, I'm enjoying that storyline. I think Rosie in particular is a good actress.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im actually enjoying the scenes with the Millers more than anything else in the show at the moment!

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, and that Amy girl has creepy daddy issues. "You remind me of my dad. I'm going to continue flirting with you." Didn't she say the same to Johnny. She said she'd do anything her dad asked if he asked nicely, and then Johnny "asked nicely," for her to take her clothes off and she did. Creepy!

----------


## di marco

> Oh I totally agree about the eyes! They look like they're having a game of table tennis!


lol! yeh ive noticed that its so annoying, along with her waving her hands around!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Mike and Rosie are right royally doing my head in, you are all talking about bad acting at the moment, well i think your not watching Mike - Mark Wingett, he is rubbish and i'll be extremly happy when he goes.
Ruby and Stacey - well Love Stacey as always, Ruby, she's is ok, i don't find her as bad as you guy's, i think it's noticed more because of the quality of Lacey's acting.
Now - Juley, why the heck did they bring him bad, and can someone please tell him theat he is not so tall that he won't fit through the door if he stands up straight, and what's with the soppy voice, get a grip.

----------


## di marco

[QUOTE=Jessie Wallace]Mike and Rosie are right royally doing my head in, you are all talking about bad acting at the moment, well i think your not watching Mike - Mark Wingett, he is rubbish and i'll be extremly happy when he goes.[/QUOTE}

yeh i dont think hes that great an actor either




> Now - Juley, why the heck did they bring him bad, and can someone please tell him theat he is not so tall that he won't fit through the door if he stands up straight, and what's with the soppy voice, get a grip.


i cant understand why they brought him back either, hes still as boring!

----------


## Kim

I agree Di marco. Mark should have stuck to the Bill, he was a much better actor in that programme for some reason, well that's what I think anyway.

----------


## di marco

> I agree Di marco. Mark should have stuck to the Bill, he was a much better actor in that programme for some reason, well that's what I think anyway.


well i dont watch the bill so i wouldnt know

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> yeh i dont think hes that great an actor either


I never noticed it in The Bill,, maybe it's partly to do with the fact that i don't like his character either, but, i totally switch off when he comes on the screen.
And get a hair cut.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Why does the camera always seem to be going dodgy in some of the scenes in the Millers' house?


Bad vibes :Rotfl:  . Too much people in tha house, they even chucked baby Aleesha to squeeze in all this people. But it is the same size as the Slater's house they too ha way too much folks in there :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> Bad vibes . Too much people in tha house, they even chucked baby Aleesha to squeeze in all this people. But it is the same size as the Slater's house they too ha way too much folks in there


they are expanding houses lol!

----------


## Kim

> I never noticed it in The Bill,, maybe it's partly to do with the fact that i don't like his character either, but, i totally switch off when he comes on the screen.
> And get a hair cut.


I think Keith's is more urgent though.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I think Keith's is more urgent though.


No way, i like it, he wouldn't be Keith without his hair like that. But have seen a picture with it shorter, so maybe!!

----------


## Kim

> they are expanding houses lol!


Well I suppose they are making an effort to make it realistic with the Millers' house, what with not suddenly throwing in a spare room for Mike to sleep in and him being on the sofa, a totally differet case with the Slaters' place.

----------


## CrazyLea

really boring tonight i thought. silly ruby for going back to juley

----------


## alan45

> Bad vibes . Too much people in tha house, they even chucked baby Aleesha to squeeze in all this people. But it is the same size as the Slater's house they too ha way too much folks in there


Soap houses are all like Dr. Who's Tardis

----------


## crazygirl

i didnt like the way stacey poked her nose into juley and ruby it is nothing to do with her she has gone to far

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No-way, that's what a friend should do, she cares about Ruby and doesn't want to see her get hurt again. If my mates didn't poke there nose's in i'd think they didn't care.

----------


## tammyy2j

You stupid girl Ruby for getting back with Juley do you he only went with you cause he got paid. I hope Johnny or Stacey can help her see sense and get rid of Juley maybe before Johnny leaves/dies he could have Juley killed he is a boring character and he hurt him more than anyone else.

----------


## sbbb_odessa

she really is a silly girl but she is young and this is her first boyfriend so she is blind to juley

----------


## Debs

> You stupid girl Ruby for getting back with Juley do you he only went with you cause he got paid. I hope Johnny or Stacey can help her see sense and get rid of Juley maybe before Johnny leaves/dies he could have Juley killed he is a boring character and he hurt him more than anyone else.


 
he got paid yes but then he actually did fall in love with her so why not get back together?? although i wouldnt be able to trust someone after that.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Since when has Ian been a West Ham fan (he said he had a Season Ticket or something last night)?  He's always been an Arsenal fan.  
My god, just when I thought the continuity of this show couldn't get any worse.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Last night's episode was another dreadful one.  I need not say more than that.   :Mad:

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that monday and tuesdays episodes were let downs after the christmas and new year ones.

----------


## sbbb_odessa

i think the writers have got the january blues as the current stories are awful

----------


## di marco

> No-way, that's what a friend should do, she cares about Ruby and doesn't want to see her get hurt again. If my mates didn't poke there nose's in i'd think they didn't care.


i agree dawn, stacey was just looking out for her, id want my friends to do the same

----------


## di marco

> Since when has Ian been a West Ham fan (he said he had a Season Ticket or something last night)?  He's always been an Arsenal fan.  
> My god, just when I thought the continuity of this show couldn't get any worse.


when did it say that?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Soap houses are all like Dr. Who's Tardis


I think you are right! But who are the Daleks? :Ponder:  (do not know if it is spelled correct)

----------


## alan45

> I think you are right! But who are the Daleks? (do not know if it is spelled correct)


Science Fiction Characters from DR WHO DALEKS PICTURE

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Science Fiction Characters from DR WHO DALEKS PICTURE


Sorry meant which character in EE do you think is a Dalek?

----------


## alan45

> Sorry meant which character in EE do you think is a Dalek?



Most Of Them  :Rotfl:

----------


## dddMac1

good to see Mickey back

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Haven't posted here in ages!! Im not liking the things going on between Mike and Rosie I will tell you that!!  :EEK!:  Poor Rosie though, all confused!!

----------


## Debs

> good to see Mickey back


was it  :Cartman:    id forgotten how squeaky and annoying his voice was

----------


## di marco

> was it    id forgotten how squeaky and annoying his voice was


yeh lol i like mickey but his voice is really annoying!

----------


## Debs

> yeh lol i like mickey but his voice is really annoying!


 
yeah he ok it just his voice  eeek!!!

----------


## crazygirl

> No-way, that's what a friend should do, she cares about Ruby and doesn't want to see her get hurt again. If my mates didn't poke there nose's in i'd think they didn't care.


i just thought she was a bit in the face with it

----------


## alan45

> yeh lol i like mickey but his voice is really annoying!


Its the helium he inhales  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

ruby keeping bobbing up and down was making my eyes hurt!

----------


## BlackKat

Well, thank god for that, she's gone! Hopefully Juley will fade back into obsecurity now, at least for a while.

I hardly actually noticed before Ruby said something was wrong between her and Juley, that there was something up. They looked how they always looked -- boring and awkward. I thought that was normal for them or something.

Stacey really needs a storyline that doesn't involve Ruby. She's a great character, and Lacey's one of the best actors they've got. Why are they forcing her to lug Ruby the albatross around with her?

Pat vs Patrick -- boring. Not least because Patrick is being an arrogant jerk for someone who's never run a carlot before, never showed any dream of running the carlot before, and has shown he is clearly useless at running the carlot. I was waiting for Pat to bitchslap him, but unfortunately she did.

Dot has the best evil glare ever. I loved the scene between her and Johnny.

Meh episode. Hopefully they'll be better now they won't be 70% Ruby for at least a few weeks.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Absolutely dreadful, as it has been all this week.    :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

The only good thing was Johnny's brief scene with Dot, and to a lesser extent Johnny's scene with Pat.  The rest was the same old pyramid of piffle.  

When will EE wake up and smell the coffee, instead of feeding us such dire pathetic nonsense.

Ruby's gone, good riddance.  Hope she gets eaten by a shark on her holiday.

2.5/10

Rubbish.

----------


## CrazyLea

awww i like ruby, sure shes a bit whiney but shes sweet lol. glad she broke it off with juley though. poor stacey is gunna be lost without her  :Stick Out Tongue: 
thought the keith/rosie/mike stuf was a bit boring. hope rosie doesnt go with mike though.

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, and one question: Why did Mike get a job managing the club, if he's planning for him and Rosie to go away together? He is planning to *shock* *horror* _commute_. But then, working in the place where the guy who's partner you nicked isn't that good an idea. Or was it just to show Rosie he _could_ get a job and now she's agreed to go with him he's gonna leave Johnny high and dry.

And how does Rosie think Darren and Demi are going to react when she suddenly uproots them tomorrow and takes them away with Mike. They're clearly attached to their father and for all his faults Keith does love his kids. They're settled in Walford, why can't she leave them be. She knows Keith won't let them starve or come to any harm -- and even if he does, Dawn and Mickey would still be around. If she wants to leave it's her decision, but she's been selfish by deciding to take the twins with her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Ruby's gone, good riddance.  Hope she gets eaten by a shark on her holiday.


  :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Infact how did he get a job in such a busy place, without any CV or references?

Another example of EE's black hole of knowledge.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ruby keeping bobbing up and down was making my eyes hurt!


I know! You have to keep moving your eyes around the screen to keep up with her!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jada-GDR

i hate johnny  :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i hate johnny


Don't we all! He's taking over the program too much if you ask me. Him & Ruuuuuby never seem to be off screen these days!

----------


## di marco

> Don't we all! He's taking over the program too much if you ask me. Him & Ruuuuuby never seem to be off screen these days!


well at least they wont be now!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Yawn....Ok next!
Waiting for another shocking event!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hate to admit this but... im getting bored of it now  :Sad:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

It was boring today.. only bit was _good_ was the end bit but nothing else!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I know! You have to keep moving your eyes around the screen to keep up with her!


  :Rotfl:  Lol!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> It was boring today.. only bit was _good_ was the end bit but nothing else!!


Even that bit wasn't up to much! lol

----------


## Debs

borin and dull! bye rubey come back when you can act!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> borin and dull! bye rubey come back when you can act!


How about don't come back at all? I think i'd prefer that!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> How about don't come back at all? I think i'd prefer that!


That's what I think, next please!!!! :Sick:  

Sorry for Stacey, she needs e new "best friend".

----------


## hannah-mj

awww i like ruby!!!

i dont want her to go!! and i definately want her to come back!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> awww i like ruby!!!
> 
> i dont want her to go!! and i definately want her to come back!!


Oh come on! She's nothing but a nightmare!

----------


## Angeltigger

I really enjoy watching Eastender or did I

I am so cross with Johnny for not letting Ruby say good-bye to stracy and for running over her phone. Not so sure if I am happy that Juley and ruby spilt up- donât think I could ever go back with someone who got payed to have sex with me-  :Sick:  no actually I would not be able to get back with him. :Nono:  
I am glad that rosie saw the real keith

----------


## di marco

i think mikes a bit out of order the way he was looking at keith when keith was telling rosie he wanted a cup of tea, i mean yeh keith should do it himself but rosies been bringing tea into mike when hes still been on the sofa and he hasnt complained!  :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

> i think mikes a bit out of order the way he was looking at keith when keith was telling rosie he wanted a cup of tea, i mean yeh keith should do it himself but rosies been bringing tea into mike when hes still been on the sofa and he hasnt complained!


mike actually does stuff like make his own cup of tea and keith just don't

----------


## the_watts_rule

> awww i like ruby!!!
> 
> i dont want her to go!! and i definately want her to come back!!


I want her to come back too.

----------


## Angeltigger

Is that the last we see of Ruby?

----------


## parkerman

I thought that was possibly the greatest ending ever of Eastenders. Seeing Ruby going off in the back of a black cab. Sheer bliss.

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought that was possibly the greatest ending ever of Eastenders. Seeing Ruby going off in the back of a black cab. Sheer bliss.


it was classic EE style... Did anyone else expect to hear Mike call Johnny "Gov" cause of the whole bill connection??  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Keith was so funny, totally unaware of Rosie needs. everytime she asked what he dream/wished, he just kept mentioning the tv.

Ruby is totally clueless, she could be anymore blond unless she dyes her hair..

----------


## JustJodi

> it was classic EE style... Did anyone else expect to hear Mike call Johnny "Gov" cause of the whole bill connection?? 
> 
> Keith was so funny, totally unaware of Rosie needs. everytime she asked what he dream/wished, he just kept mentioning the tv.
> 
> Ruby is totally clueless, she could be anymore blond unless she dyes her hair..


*My eyes are still hurting from all of Rubys bobbing up and down..keith is so clueless..... he was not LISTENING to Rosie ...*
*Amy got a nice parting gift !!!*

*Now tell me gang,, how the merry heck was Johnny planning to get that flippin gun thru security ???? Since they "had a plane to catch"*

----------


## Angeltigger

> *My eyes are still hurting from all of Rubys bobbing up and down..keith is so clueless..... he was not LISTENING to Rosie ...*
> *Amy got a nice parting gift !!!*
> 
> *Now tell me gang,, how the merry heck was Johnny planning to get that flippin gun thru security ???? Since they "had a plane to catch"*


*He must have got rid of it before he got in the taxis, it could be in the house- what he need a gun for or he might shot someone who don't let him through security*

----------


## Siobhan

> *My eyes are still hurting from all of Rubys bobbing up and down..keith is so clueless..... he was not LISTENING to Rosie ...*
> *Amy got a nice parting gift !!!*
> 
> *Now tell me gang,, how the merry heck was Johnny planning to get that flippin gun thru security ???? Since they "had a plane to catch"*


interesting point.. maybe he hids it in his pants and tells them he is hard man johnny allen and can have them killed

----------


## JustJodi

> interesting point.. maybe he hids it in his pants and tells them he is hard man johnny allen and can have them killed


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:    yepppppppp  then that would be the end of HARD MAN JOHNNY  hee hee...is he gonna go up to a female security guard and let her say  ooooh is that a gun in your pocket  or have you really missed me   yeaaaaaaaa righhhhhhhhttttttttt :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Hearing that Keith was raised in foster home, i felt more sorry for him ok he is lazy but he does love his family and will stick with them whereas Mike did a runner. I think Rosie is better off with Keith. 

I'm glad Johnny and Ruby are gone, i liked Ruby's character at first but putting her with Juley and being the reason for Dennis death made me hate her now.  I just wish the cab would have run over Juley and not the mobile phone. Why he was brought back to EE i wonder he is useless character.

I felt sorry for Stacey (who probably is the best character in EE at present)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought that was possibly the greatest ending ever of Eastenders. Seeing Ruby going off in the back of a black cab. Sheer bliss.


It's a shame really that the taxi wasn't bought from the same dealer used by Trueman Cars last night.  That WOULD have been a great ending KABOOM.

----------


## alan45

> It's a shame really that the taxi wasn't bought from the same dealer used by Trueman Cars last night.  That WOULD have been a great ending KABOOM.


I wouldnt be surprised if the Black Taxi was a member of equity as it appears with monotonous regularity on the square to herald the disappearence of a character. Its EE's own version of the grim reaper.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Shame they didn't stick 2/3 of the cast in the cab then I suppose.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Shame they didn't stick 2/3 of the cast in the cab then I suppose.


Apparently they were going to let Den disappear in a Taxi driven by a German but didnt think it was a good idea  -  *Allegedly*

----------


## Siobhan

> Apparently they were going to let Den disappear in a Taxi driven by a German but didnt think it was a good idea - *Allegedly*


what did it matter about the nationality of the driver????

----------


## alan45

> what did it matter about the nationality of the driver????


Read all about it here

----------


## Siobhan

> Read all about it here


Ok now I get the connection. Didn;t know he did that in the past.. just goes to show you criminals can reform and go on to EE  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

i couldnt believe Jonny was so horrible last night to Ruby. I got a bit annoyed with the whole Ruby Juley scenes they were pretty boring apart from that it was good.

----------


## dddMac1

it was good last night but what Johnny did was out of order

----------


## Kim

> i hate johnny


So do I. That thing with Ruby's phone was just totally unnesicary, she's old enough to make her own decisions.

----------


## lollymay

johnny is evil

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Ok now I get the connection. Didn;t know he did that in the past.. just goes to show you criminals can reform and go on to EE



The only thing criminal about EE today is most of the acting.

----------


## parkerman

> The only thing criminal about EE today is most of the acting.


...and the writing.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

True.

----------


## JustJodi

> It's a shame really that the taxi wasn't bought from the same dealer used by Trueman Cars last night. That WOULD have been a great ending KABOOM.


 
*Richie get out of my head,,,, I was thinking the same thing*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Great minds think alike.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> So do I. That thing with Ruby's phone was just totally unnesicary, she's old enough to make her own decisions.


It's just a shame that most of the decisions she makes are rather stupid ones.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> So do I. That thing with Ruby's phone was just totally unnesicary, she's old enough to make her own decisions.


Chucking her phone under a car is just silly

----------


## Angeltigger

> Chucking her phone under a car is just silly


He thought it was fine as he brought it for her so he will just buy her a new one

----------


## the_watts_rule

> He thought it was fine as he brought it for her so he will just buy her a new one


And he'l buy her a new one and probably break her phone again.

----------


## di marco

> So do I. That thing with Ruby's phone was just totally unnesicary, she's old enough to make her own decisions.


i know, hes such a control freak!

----------


## di marco

> He thought it was fine as he brought it for her so he will just buy her a new one


but that isnt really the point though, i mean i wouldnt want someone doing that to my phone even if they were going to buy me a new one

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mickey Mouse: "After everything Dad's done for us" - erm... what exactly?!   :Confused:   :Searchme:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

mickey mouse  :Lol: ! 
aw well still glad she didnt go with mike though

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Mickey Mouse: "After everything Dad's done for us" - erm... what exactly?!


Enrichening his helium intake, buying him a road map of Scotland.....

Oops I was thinking about Mike!   :Embarrassment:  

Well I suppose Keith attracts all the flies, so they don't have any hanging around the food in the kitchen.
I suppose he's also saved money on bath water and shampoo as well.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

How comes suddenly Keith turned into Bob the Builder when this Rosie + Keith thing was happening?!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

As Ruby Tuesday's phone is now destroyed, how come Stacey didn't get a message back saying that the message could not be sent?  That's what normally happens.    :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> Mickey Mouse: "After everything Dad's done for us" - erm... what exactly?!


Taken in and raised two kids that weren't his own. Raised them well enough for Mickey to consider Keith as his father. He might be lazy to say the least, and he does have a lot of flaws, but he does love his kids and he is a good father which is more than you can say for Mike.

I think they exaggerated Keith's character one way or the other this two nights -- yesterday he was the slob from hell, today he was doting father. I feel sorry for him though -- especially as Rosie admitted that she put herself into the 'slave' role. Yes, he does take advantage of that, but up to now she's encouraged it.

I thought Rosie was being very selfish in planning to take Demi and Darren away from Keith -- they're his kids. Her and Mike obviously weren't taking them into consideration, there was no mention of still living close to Walford so they could see Keith regularly, or what the impact of taking them away from their father would be. I think Rosie should have gone with Mike, but left the kids behind (not abandon them, still see them regularly etc.) She's obviously only staying out of a sense of duty to the family which will do more harm than good in the long run.

Video cameras and CCTVs should just be banned in Walford, they bring nothing but trouble. Whether it's two people having sex, someone confessing to murder, or a lovers meeting, if there's a camera nearby it will catch it, it will have special zooming in powers, and the exact person you don't want to see the tape, will either find it or have it given to them.

Oh, and an entire episode with Ruby in what seems like ages...absolute heaven.   :Bow:  

Not a bad episode. I was mad at Rosie for most of the episode, but in an involved in the storyline way, not an angry that she was on my screen way.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Taken in and raised two kids that weren't his own. Raised them well enough for Mickey to consider Keith as his father.


No im sorry but that's rubbish. It's Rosie that's raised them and done all the hard work. As far as I can see all he's done is sat in that chair day after day. He hasn't 'raised' those kids what so ever! Rosie's done everything for them, not him.

----------


## chance

is it just me that doesent like stacey?

----------


## di marco

> is it just me that doesent like stacey?


erm i dont know, but i like stacey

----------


## BlackKat

> No im sorry but that's rubbish. It's Rosie that's raised them and done all the hard work. As far as I can see all he's done is sat in that chair day after day. He hasn't 'raised' those kids what so ever! Rosie's done everything for them, not him.


Then what about him helping Darren with his homework? Getting interested in Darren's project for school. He's the main carer for Aleesha when Demi's at school and we often see him out in the Square with the pram and no chair or television in sight, and he obviously has good memories of his own children's childhood. He helped Demi get over her fear of looking after Aleesha again when she returned home after Leo's death, and it was him that met with the social worker to discuss Demi and Aleesha's future and wellbeing.

There's more to being a good parent then being able to cook meals. Yes, kids need clothes, food etc, but they also need emotional support and Keith provides that and he provides it well.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> is it just me that doesent like stacey?


I don't either.

----------


## littlemo

> Then what about him helping Darren with his homework? Getting interested in Darren's project for school. He's the main carer for Aleesha when Demi's at school and we often see him out in the Square with the pram and no chair or television in sight, and he obviously has good memories of his own children's childhood. He helped Demi get over her fear of looking after Aleesha again when she returned home after Leo's death, and it was him that met with the social worker to discuss Demi and Aleesha's future and wellbeing.
> 
> There's more to being a good parent then being able to cook meals. Yes, kids need clothes, food etc, but they also need emotional support and Keith provides that and he provides it well.


Well said! Keith is a good dad. I felt sorry for both Rosie and Keith tonight, Keith because he realised that Rosie needed more than he was able to give, and that she loved somebody else, and Rosie because she had to give up the man she loved. I think Rosie is anything but selfish, by not going with Mike she put her children first and that is what a mother does. 

I don't think her and Mike would have worked out, he is too selfish. I don't think he would have played any paternal role in Demi, Darren or Aleesha's life. He would have taken on the responsibility but it was clear his heart wouldn't have been in it. And him and Rosie aren't on the same wave length, they might have been once, but a man that doesn't understand that a mother needs to be with her children isn't someone she needs to be with. He was all we'll stay in a hotel, until we find somewhere to live, and in the mean time the kids can stay with Keith, very convenient! for him.  

I think Rosie must love Keith in some way, it might now be a convenience thing, but they had children together, so there must have an initial attraction. I hope they work it out, because they are great family. I'm sure they will!

----------


## callummc

I'm sick of the millers they are boring,i felt like turning off half way through

----------


## alan45

> I'm sick of the millers they are boring,i felt like turning off half way through


Me too. TRhey must be one of the worst families on TV.  Bin them all  :Smile:

----------


## callummc

i have a bad feeling that we are going to see more of the millers in the coming weeks with half the cast either left or taking a break god help us and god help ee ratings

----------


## alan45

> i have a bad feeling that we are going to see more of the millers in the coming weeks with half the cast either left or taking a break god help us and god help ee ratings


Dont worry the Magnificent Mitchells will ride in to save the day  :Cheer:  










 :Crying:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## callummc

yes with repeats of the scripts they used last time and the time before ,i could probably say their lines for them i know them that well

----------


## alan45

> yes with repeats of the scripts they used last time and the time before ,i could probably say their lines for them i know them that well


Ello Mum  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Two questions from last night's episode. 
1. How, on earth, did Mike and Dawn think they were going to be able to get a big enough mortgage to buy a big house in Buckhurst Hill? Apart from the stolen money, Mike has nothing. Yes he now has a job but he won't have got paid yet. He would have nothing in the bank. Rosie and Dawn's income would be nowhere near enough to buy a big family house in that area. How would they be able to get a mortgage?
2. Why do the producers and scriptwriters continue with this ludicrous Patrick and the car lot story? How many cars has Patrick sold so far? There were a couple at the beginning and then this latest one he got via Deano. He has no idea how to get hold of stock. It is possibly the worst storyline ever in the whole history of Eastenders and that's saying something.

----------


## callummc

i totaly agree with you,for me its the ferrersa all over again,but worse because its so far fetched it should be on the si-fi channel,even if thay are renting for a big 4 bed house in manchester in a nice area they want a large deposit and the rent is about 2 hundred a week,ans the decent ones dont accept dss,you have to be working and have references from past propertys,for council you have to be on waiting list,and have refs.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I hope Keith comes to his senses about his behaviour towards Rosie, the lazy bum!

----------


## Kim

same here. Watched the episode earlier, looks like she forgot Keith can't read whilst shes been going behind Keith's back.

----------


## littlemo

> same here. Watched the episode earlier, looks like she forgot Keith can't read whilst shes been going behind Keith's back.


I know adult literacy is a serious issue, but I couldn't help laughing with that line. Mickey said 'writing him a letter! you know he can't read?!' I think it was just the way he said it. She was leaving him and calling on his worst insecurity at the same time, that's terrible. I was thinking when she was writing the letter, he can't read. He's started improving, but you can't go on about deep things like feelings etc., when he doesn't know anything but the basics. You can't split up with somebody by letter, when you've been with somebody for 15 years approx, and have two children. It doesn't matter how difficult it's going to be, anybody would rather have their partner break up with them face to face, rather than anything else. 

I happen to like the Millers. I think they're good. Not only with the big storylines, but also with everyday life. It seems that they are what a normal east end family would be like. I don't think they've made the most of them yet. There's still so much to do, but I think they have potential. I want them to stay.

----------


## BlackKat

I like the Millers too. Particularly Keith, Rosie and the twins. I think Mickey does work as part of the family, but his voice goes through me so I just don't like him. Also while I think he's fine in everyday scenes, when Joe Swash was trying to emote in yesterdays ep it was rather hilarious. Dawn's the opposite though - I like her as a character, although I do think she needs a good storyline and us to see a deeper side of her, but I don't think she works as part of the Millers. She just doesn't seem to fit in with the family, wheras the rest of them just fit as a family. I think Keith and Darren in particular have a very good father and son bond and it comes across well.

----------


## Kim

> I know adult literacy is a serious issue, but I couldn't help laughing with that line. Mickey said 'writing him a letter! you know he can't read?!' I think it was just the way he said it. She was leaving him and calling on his worst insecurity at the same time, that's terrible. I was thinking when she was writing the letter, he can't read. He's started improving, but you can't go on about deep things like feelings etc., when he doesn't know anything but the basics. You can't split up with somebody by letter, when you've been with somebody for 15 years approx, and have two children. It doesn't matter how difficult it's going to be, anybody would rather have their partner break up with them face to face, rather than anything else. 
> 
> I happen to like the Millers. I think they're good. Not only with the big storylines, but also with everyday life. It seems that they are what a normal east end family would be like. I don't think they've made the most of them yet. There's still so much to do, but I think they have potential. I want them to stay.


It was the way Mickey said it that made me laugh aswell.

----------


## Katy

i liked that to. So glad she didnt go with him. Felt a bit sorry for Dawn. Glad to see Mickey back as well.

----------


## Kim

I find it hard to have any sympathy for Dawn after the way she was with the twins when they had that money, she's turning out just like her father.

----------


## lollymay

i think it will be interesting if dawn finds out that mike has the money

----------


## Kim

I hope that happens, I can't wait to see how Rosie and the twins and Mickey would react.

----------


## lollymay

hopefully theyd all tell him where to go

----------


## di marco

i dont think dawn will care, but the others will go balistic (sp?)

----------


## Kim

No I don't think Dawn would care as she was itching to get her hands on it. She'll be happy if Mike gives her some of it.

----------


## Bree

i loved tonights eppie stacey aww i felt so sorry for her and keith even tho i dont like him that much

----------


## Chris_2k11

Really good episode tonight!   :Cheer:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I must say a very good episode. A great performance by Lacey Turner once again. Juley was so horrible to Stacey telling her that she "should be in a mental home" I hate Juley  :Angry:   and Stacey nearly moved me to tears for some reason. I am probably the only person who feels this. Rosie shouldn't have told Keith about Mike imo but atleast Keith was making an effort with the romantic meal and stuff. I swear Niaomi fancies Sonia and Pat was really funny tonight locking Yolande in the car lot . Episode rating= 8/10

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh and Jim was funny "P Diddly" lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

> Oh and Jim was funny "P Diddly" lol


yeah that was a good bit as well

----------


## BlackKat

Did I miss the part where Pat is a qualified bookmaker? I thought she just took it over when Andy died. And while she's locking Yolande in the carlot office, I guess Jake's running Pat's business. And who was working in the mini mart? And who's managing Scarlet's. Is it Musical Businesses Week?

Particularly liked Dot and Jim's, "lets talk about your grandson without actually mentioning anything about it." I know it's realistic because no one has conversations where they say "We need to get the room ready for Bradley, your grandson, who is coming to live with us because he got a job in the City, and who you have been estranged from for a number of years," but I wonder how many people who don't read spoilers or even go on the web knew what on earth they were talking about.

I liked the Stacey vs Juley scene at the end, but thought the house party was pretty boring up til then. Juley's more bearable without Ruby, although I could have done without him shoving his face in Dawn's chest. Gus = boring. He's not a shockingly bad actor, but just really monotonous and bland.

Naomi has been getting better, but she's still just there to cause trouble between Sonia and Martin, instead of being an actual character. What happened to her being gay anyway -- I was sure Stacey was going to mention it when Deano was asking after her, but...nothing. Has that just been forgotten about then?

I thought it was interesting with Sonia and Martin staying together because of Rebecca, and also Rosie staying with Keith because of the kids. Could Sonia end up like Rosie in 20 years? Yeah I know, talking about parallells and themes may be giving the writers too much credit, but I still thought it was interesting.

Anyway, an okay episode. I was expecting a bit more excitement with the house party, but it was good towards the end.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Totally and utterly awful, yet again!   :Wal2l:  

Surely Yolande had a key to get into the office in the first place, otherwise how did she get in?  Surely she could've unlocked the door from the inside as a result.  If she didn't have a key then Pat must have left it unlocked!  Pathetic.  Steer clear of 'comedy' EE.    :Nono:    Even Pat was disappointing tonight - even that is a shocker.    :Sad:  

All the irritating characters at the party.  Why didn't Stacey do a 'Carrie' at the party and do us all a favour? 

The Millers - who gives an Uncle Buck.  

3/10

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey is so good!. Keith please give Rosie more credit!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Stacey is so good!. Keith please give Rosie more credit!


Well given their so-called money problems, her phone probably needs a top-up.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Totally and utterly awful, yet again!   
> 
> Surely Yolande had a key to get into the office in the first place, otherwise how did she get in?  Surely she could've unlocked the door from the inside as a result.  If she didn't have a key then Pat must have left it unlocked!  Pathetic.  Steer clear of 'comedy' EE.      Even Pat was disappointing tonight - even that is a shocker.    
> 
> All the irritating characters at the party.  Why didn't Stacey do a 'Carrie' at the party and do us all a favour? 
> 
> The Millers - who gives an Uncle Buck.  
> 
> 3/10


You have a point there. Wouldn't Yolande have a spare key? How would she have got there in the 1st place without a key? Good point didn't notice that little hitch  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Totally and utterly awful, yet again!   
> 
> Surely Yolande had a key to get into the office in the first place, otherwise how did she get in?  Surely she could've unlocked the door from the inside as a result.  If she didn't have a key then Pat must have left it unlocked!  Pathetic.  Steer clear of 'comedy' EE.      Even Pat was disappointing tonight - even that is a shocker.    
> 
> All the irritating characters at the party.  Why didn't Stacey do a 'Carrie' at the party and do us all a favour? 
> 
> The Millers - who gives an Uncle Buck.  
> 
> 3/10


Oh Richie!  :Sad:  I thought you'd have atleast given it a 5!   :Cartman:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Well given their so-called money problems, her phone probably needs a top-up.


lol. hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sorry Birks but the standard right now imo is just not good enough.  I always resist the temptation to watch 80s/90s episodes of the show, as it would really hurt me to see how poor today's episodes are in comparison.    :Sad:

----------


## chance

Was deano looking the same girl as us tonight when  he looked at naomi and said 'who is that' as if shes drop dead gorgeous! why are ee trying to get us to believe that all the guys in albert square fancy her? 
also why bring up the whole martin,sonia,naomi thing again,did they not all get that we got bored of it last time round?

dawn hair looks horrible when she wears it down she looks like a right spaniel!much prettier when she wears it up.

stacey needs a good smack in the gob,why are they trying there best to make her into kat mark 2,its boring,i cant stand the character and the attitude.

dot has always taken young people under her wing so why  make such a big deal out of bradley coming to stay? she has had ashley cotton,she moved into the jacksons when sonia and robbie were still there,billy sonias half bro has stayed with her before,also up until recently naomi so why such the fuss?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> stacey needs a good smack in the gob,why are they trying there best to make her into kat mark 2,its boring,i cant stand the character and the attitude.


She's the way she is because of various reasons chance. Mainly to do with her Mum and also the way she's had to bring herself up.

----------


## chance

> She's the way she is because of various reasons chance. Mainly to do with her Mum and also the way she's had to bring herself up.


oh yeah i know that and thats the way shes suppose to be i just cant stand her personally

----------


## alan45

> oh yeah i know that and thats the way shes suppose to be i just cant stand her personally


Me neither.  Totally overated

Although I fear there are some who disagree  :Cheer:  

Stacey could be the new Dennis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else think Deano and Stacey would make a good couple? 

I felt sorry for Keith tonight. 

What is Dawn's problem with Keith ok he is lazy but he does love all the kids even if he isn't their real dad and he loves Rosie.

----------


## JustJodi

*Nah Deano and Dawn would be a diaster,,,Dawn is too OLD for Deano,,,Dawn is just MEAN to Keith,, granted hes a lazy git,,but like every one says, he seems to care about his kids,,And does care about Rosie.. ah well I didn't care for the Millers in the begining,, but they seem to be getting a story line now,, wonder how long they will last as a family on the square ????????????*

----------


## BlackKat

> What is Dawn's problem with Keith ok he is lazy but he does love all the kids even if he isn't their real dad and he loves Rosie.


I think Dawn's main problem with Keith is that he isn't Mike. She was older when Mike left so she'll remember him more, and it would also have been harder to just accept a "new dad," in the shape of Keith, like Mickey did. She also probably has better memories of her mother when she was more than just a mother -- We get the impression that Rosie and Mike had quite a passionate relationship, so Dawn will have memories of her mother when she was less downtrodden and blame the way she is now on Keith. But also because Keith is lazy and doesn't do much to help out.

I do think though Dawn needs to get over it, because like you say Keith does love the kids and Rosie, which is more than you can say for Mike. After all the crap about wanting a second chance to be her and Mickey's dad he's just left without a word again.

Actually quite a few times Dawn and Keith have seemed to bury the hatchet, but then the next episode it's forgotten and she's been a bitch again. Not sure if that's lousy writing or it's meant to show Dawn can't let it go. Probably the first.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Another fab performance from Lacey, her and Garry were hilarious together 'Penelope'. Dot and Jim were simply great 'P Diddly' 'Oh I say' pure genius.

----------


## Siobhan

> Another fab performance from Lacey, her and Garry were hilarious together 'Penelope'. Dot and Jim were simply great 'P Diddly' 'Oh I say' pure genius.


i loved that quote "don't you have to take your medication Penelope"  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  and stacey calling him Dad!!! 

Dot's face said it all when she opened the mag, you didn't even have to see what was on the page

----------


## JustJodi

> Another fab performance from Lacey, her and Garry were hilarious together 'Penelope'. Dot and Jim were simply great 'P Diddly' 'Oh I say' pure genius.


*Dots expression when she opens up that magazine was priceless,, bless her heart for trying to make Bradley welcome ........ he may hate RAP and may be into the CLASSICS........I am looking forward to when Bradley arrives.......Did any one say WHY he was visiting walford ??*

----------


## JustJodi

> i loved that quote "don't you have to take your medication Penelope"  and stacey calling him Dad!!! 
> 
> Dot's face said it all when she opened the mag, you didn't even have to see what was on the page


*Siobhan get outta my head   we are starting to sound like Siamese Twins *

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Ninja:  'Keefy! Come back Keefy!'   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I really like the way EE did that!! Bradley isn't much of a buffting!! I like the Deono, Bradley and Stacey thing.. last bit I enjoyed  :Clap:

----------


## parkerman

I can't believe it! Bradley is actually going to commute! He doesn't have a job on Albert Square. What is the World coming to???

----------


## Chris_2k11

They're completely copying off what happened in Hollyoaks a couple of months back  :Stick Out Tongue:  Someone spikes the girl's drink... someone else ends up getting the blame... exactly the same thing! Get your own ideas please EE!   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I can't believe it! Bradley is actually going to commute! He doesn't have a job on Albert Square. What is the World coming to???


I was thinking that!!  :Searchme:   :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Poor Bradley, so he won't start his job in the city I guess, not a suit after all. He'll end up like the rest of the youth in front of a marketstall!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Not bad, not as funny as last nights, Bradley was so sweet.

----------


## alan45

> Get your own ideas please EE!


Look what happened when they tried an original idea before  , a huge cardboard funfair collapsed. Now that was original but fortunately not likely to repeated by anyone else  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

I really like Bradley, he seems a much better character than Deano. Not the normal teenage boy character for the tweenies either, like Deano is IMO. 

I wonder how long it will take before Bradley has quit working in the city, or gets the sack, and ends up working on the market or in the Vic or the cafe?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Beppe di Marco used to commute to work but soon ended up working in the club after a while.

----------


## sheilamarie

i really enjoyed to nights eppie i thought it was good from start to finsh i like bradly he seems quiet sweet but what was with deno spiking stacys drink but i did think lacey gave another great performance tonight she a brill actress

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really like Bradley, he seems a much better character than Deano. Not the normal teenage boy character for the tweenies either, like Deano is IMO. 
> 
> I wonder how long it will take before Bradley has quit working in the city, or gets the sack, and ends up working on the market or in the Vic or the cafe?  Beppe di Marco used to commute to work but soon ended up working in the club after a while.


Me thinks the same!

----------


## BlackKat

How thick is Honey? Dear god. It's not even funny, it's just WTF?

Really loving Bradley. I have a thing for geeky boys. It's a weakness. I think he's much better than Deano. Liked Deano okay his first week, but he hasn't really been interesting. Hopefully this thing with Stacey will make him grow up.

I thought the last scene was great -- waking up with someone on top of you, your tights ripped, and not knowing what's happened must be horrible.  :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh quick another post my number of posts is not favourable!

----------


## parkerman

> Oh quick another post my number of posts is not favourable!


  :Rotfl:   :Cheer:

----------


## Florijo

I really hope he does not undergo the usual EE personality change as he seems so sweet. He looks just like my brother with his red hair and he drinks the same soya milk as me. A great addition to the cast. 

Jim, Dot and Bradley are going to be so funny together.   :Smile:  

Even though Keef is a lazy sod, I do feel sorry for him.

----------


## di marco

> Oh quick another post my number of posts is not favourable!


what?  :Confused:

----------


## BlackKat

I also liked the trio of Bradley, Stacey and Deano. I think Stacey would be much better suited to having the two guys as her best friends than stupid Ruby, who just dragged the character down.

----------


## BlackKat

> I really hope he does not undergo the usual EE personality change as he seems so sweet. He looks just like my brother with his red hair and he drinks the same soya milk as me. A great addition to the cast.


Give him six months, he'll be a serial killer, have died his hair black and gotten 3 tattoos.   :Lol:

----------


## sheilamarie

> Give him six months, he'll be a serial killer, have died his hair black and gotten 3 tattoos.


lol now there would be somthing i hope they keep him sweet

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I also liked the trio of Bradley, Stacey and Deano. I think Stacey would be much better suited to having the two guys as her best friends than stupid Ruby, who just dragged the character down.


They made a good trio until it all fell apart.

----------


## sheilamarie

> They made a good trio until it all fell apart.


yeah i also thought that

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> what?


I was thinking that to...  :Searchme:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Give him six months, he'll be a serial killer, have died his hair black and gotten 3 tattoos.


 :Rotfl:  Yeah and then he will look just like the EE web pic!!  :Cheer:

----------


## feelingyellow

> They made a good trio until it all fell apart.


hmm they didn't make a bad trio ... i just didn't liek Bradley much lol ... he got better towards the end as he loosened up lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

> what?


Sorry, my number of posts was up till two posts ago the number of the beast, so I quickly posted another one. I'm a bit superstitious! :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> Sorry, my number of posts was up till two posts ago the number of the beast, so I quickly posted another one. I'm a bit superstitious!


i still dont really understand, what beast?

----------


## alan45

Read this

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Bradley is going to make a great addition to the square..lets give him some time folks,, Deano has already proved to be a lousy character..I don't like him much..* 
*Pat and Yollande  hmmmmmmm didn't Pat say something to Yolande about snooping around,, well isn't it her HUSBANDS buisness and Pat is just an employee ( or how much did I miss,, did she buy into it as a partner ??? )* 

*Honey is a real gem  dumber than a box of rocks..... Wheres Billy in all of this ??? Tweedle Dee Tweedle Dumber*

----------


## feelingyellow

> Sorry, my number of posts was up till two posts ago the number of the beast, so I quickly posted another one. I'm a bit superstitious!


aww lol, don't blame ya lol!

----------


## littlemo

What happened with the whole Honey thing? I missed that, I heard her say some comment to Peggy, but I didn't really understand what it was about. 

I didn't like the way they did that drug spiking thing. Deano must be really stupid, he didn't even think about the consequences of his actions. What was the point of the whole thing, if he wasn't going to try and assult her?! I think they missed an opportunity. They could of had her being spiked by a man at the bar or something. Anyway that whole Bradley thing was totally unrealistic, why would he try and assault her when Deano had just gone to phone an ambulance?! Nobody would believe it. But I love the new addition of Bradley, I like his character.

I liked the stuff with Keith tonight, it's a very realistic response. I'm sure they work it out, but I think any husband would need a lot of convincing, that she still loved him. 

I thought it was a great episode overall, 7/10.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok Peggy was tired and wanted to cancel the pub quiz night  U know the expression  do a rain check,, well later  Honey was seen passing out pamphlets and Peggy wanted to know what they were for,, she said the pub quiz,, she checked and it wasn't gonna rain    are we sure that Honey isn't blonde ??????*

----------


## littlemo

> *Ok Peggy was tired and wanted to cancel the pub quiz night  U know the expression  do a rain check,, well later  Honey was seen passing out pamphlets and Peggy wanted to know what they were for,, she said the pub quiz,, she checked and it wasn't gonna rain    are we sure that Honey isn't blonde ??????*


Right thanks. So Honey took rain check as the literal interpretation? Yes she does seem pretty simple. She does seem quite sweet, but I haven't really got her yet. If you know what I mean.

----------


## di marco

> Read this


thanks, i sort of understand now!

----------


## parkerman

You've never seen the film, The Omen then?

----------


## Siobhan

Honey is an idiot.. I love the expression on peggy's face when she explained the rain check thing...  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Wonder what Yolande is going to do next... Ok so it is her husbands business but she didn't have to double check Pat's work as Pat is in charge and a qualified book-keeper.. I would be annoyed too if someone not quailified checked my work...  :Angry: 

I like Bradley.. he is intelligent and any bond lover is fine with me..(see my signature)

----------


## di marco

> You've never seen the film, The Omen then?


no i havent

back on topic, i quite like bradley, hes different to most of the others on there and opposite to deano. honey was hilarious, are there actually people as stupid as her?!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> You've never seen the film, The Omen then?


Ruby is the Omen child.

----------


## tammyy2j

How does Peggy cope working in the bar now with Honey, Little Mo and Dawn not the most intelligent bunch are they. Honey doing a raincheck literally funny. 

Bradley the intelligent genius working in a office complete opposite of Deano. The trio worked well together Deano, Stacey and Bradley. I still think Deano and Stacey make a good couple even after he drugged her. Stacey as usual was fabulous. 

I feel sorry for Keith. I wonder will Rosie tell the twins she was planning on leaving with Mike and leaving them behind (he didn't want to bring them with him).

Poor Garry, he is hilarious

----------


## brenda1971

I must say that I have been disappointed with Eastenders as I think that it has gone a bit boring.  i just wanted to slap Stacey and tell her to get over Ruby leaving.  I liked Bradley it was nice to see somebody who is not trying to be an Eastend wide boy if you know what I mean.

I loved the millers I thought that Keef was brill

----------


## Siobhan

Because of what happened last night, do you think Bradley will lose his job??? if he is late on his first day cause of what Deano did to Stacey, I can't see him keeping his job... Poor guy if that happens as he was just trying to help someone in a bad way...

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I must say that I have been disappointed with Eastenders as I think that it has gone a bit boring.  i just wanted to slap Stacey and tell her to get over Ruby leaving.  I liked Bradley it was nice to see somebody who is not trying to be an Eastend wide boy if you know what I mean.
> 
> I loved the millers I thought that Keef was brill


I think it's far better than it was this time last year. I remember all January 2005 was about, was Zoe & Den sleeping together and him going on about the fact that she needed to get pregnant blah blah, and practically every episode must have been centered around those two. That was when it was really boring if you ask me!  :Thumbsdown:  lol

----------


## brenda1971

I forgot all about that last jan.I dont like that story with pat and yolande i think that it is a bit petty

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh I agree Birks, stuff like that and the cardboard funfair et al were absolutely diabolical, the worst days in EE history.  

But while it has improved, the standard of the episodes in general imo is still very poor.  Last night's episode being no exception, only a marginal improvement on the night before.  No redeeming features at all that I could find.  Bradley could be a good character but he was thrust straight away into this stupid date-rape storyline, and he also seems to have been moulded into a really banal stereotype as well - so OTT, a bit like Diggory Compton on Corrie.

EDIT:  Yes Brenda the Pat-Yolande storyline is total crud.  

I might go and watch an episode tonight from July 1988, when Wilmott-Brown gets a good seeing to by Den over at the Dagmar.  Now that was EE at its pure genius, wonderful.  Today's EE wouldn't even scratch the surface in comparison to that.   :Sad:

----------


## Keating's babe

I like Bradley and I'm glad he is not another 'Deano' type character.  I'm actually slowly starting to like Deano since he first appeared on the square.  But would anyone really spike someone's drink, without them knowing, just to cheer them up?

I'm also loving the scenes with Yolande and Pat.  But as already been mentioned earlier in the thread, Yolande must have had a set of keys to get in to the car lot, therefore she could have just opened the door from the inside.

----------


## di marco

> But as already been mentioned earlier in the thread, Yolande must have had a set of keys to get in to the car lot, therefore she could have just opened the door from the inside.


but she didnt realise it was locked did she

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> thanks, i sort of understand now!


Me sort of understand it too lol..

----------


## crazygirl

i felt sorry for bradley at the end!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i felt sorry for bradley at the end!


Yeah me to.. I was just like No!! What?!  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

> Because of what happened last night, do you think Bradley will lose his job???


I hope so. I don't think I'll be able to stand the excitement of someone actually commuting to work in Eastenders. The market beckons my boy...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He'll be selling plastic bananas to the unsuspecting Walford public in no time at all.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Read this


Thanks for this! Thought everyone was aware! I'm off topic again, sorry. :Sick: 

As I said earlier in the thread, Bradley is gonna be stuck in Walford timewarp, just like all the others......

----------


## dddMac1

i thought bradley was weird at first and at the end of the episode i felt sorry for him

----------


## shannisrules

ye i thought he was a bit weired too like he was very cautious ie when he saied are you sure shes old enough to drink and stuff like that

----------


## parkerman

What's weird about not wanting to break the law?

----------


## Kim

> What's weird about not wanting to break the law?


Everything, in Deano's book lol. This thread is growing quickly.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> What's weird about not wanting to break the law?


Or wanting to know if someone is to young to drink, it kills braincells in young people which do not regenerate. Parkerman you are right, I'm a goodie two shoes as well and not ashamed to tell so! :Angel:

----------


## Bree

i thought tonights eppie was real good love laceys acting once again i felt real sorry or bradley i think the guy who plays him is a real good actor i liked honey tonight as well 
                                                        over all loved
                                                             it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

The Walford police have done well today, they were round the Slaters and the Brannings in double quick time, carted Bradley off and charged him, all in a day, yet a murder on the Square a few weeks ago and the police can't be bothered to try and find the murderer.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very good episode tonight!  :Cheer:

----------


## Florijo

'Grandma Dot' - How sweet was that?   :Wub:  I can see Dot and Bradley having a lovely relationship, it was a nice mention of the past as well when Dot mentioned Ashley.

Poor Bradley, I have really warmed to the guy and this is only his second episode.   :Wub:  

Hate Deano.   :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> 'Grandma Dot' - How sweet was that?   I can see Dot and Bradley having a lovely relationship, it was a nice mention of the past as well when Dot mentioned Ashley.
> 
> Poor Bradley, I have really warmed to the guy and this is only his second episode.   
> 
> Hate Deano.


Bradley seems really lovely. I can't wait to see more of him. Deano should have confessed that he gave Stacey drugs.

I think Dot's great, she always likes to see the good in people, and she's learn't not to judge people before you know the truth about them. I liked Dot and Bradley's developing relationship too.

----------


## Florijo

Regarding Stacey, I think after this storyline they need to move her back into the background for a while as there are signs that they are beginning to overuse her. It is nice to see a character that I like on my screen but I would rather she was not overused as that is the quickest way to ruin a character in my book.

----------


## BlackKat

So if Scarlet's has this mega CCTV cameras that magically zoom in and turn the mic up when they see someone is confessing to murder...why didn't the police look on the CCTV from the previous night to see what went on in the club?

Surely the police don't actually work like that. There is no evidence that Stacey was even attacked. Bradley's story is entirely plausible, but that police officer wasn't even letting him speak, not to mention she was leading him into saying something incriminating.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

> So if Scarlet's has this mega CCTV cameras that magically zoom in and turn the mic up when they see someone is confessing to murder...why didn't the police look on the CCTV from the previous night to see what went on in the club?
> 
> Surely the police don't actually work like that. There is no evidence that Stacey was even attacked. Bradley's story is entirely plausible, but that police officer wasn't even letting him speak, not to mention she was leading him into saying something incriminating.


Well you are so right it is all so clear and in your face. The police  where so after Dennis' murderer that they srumbled into another crime. :Rotfl:

----------


## sarah21

> Regarding Stacey, I think after this storyline they need to move her back into the background for a while as there are signs that they are beginning to overuse her. It is nice to see a character that I like on my screen but I would rather she was not overused as that is the quickest way to ruin a character in my book.


Totally agree with you there. I know Stacey is a good character and Lacey plays her well, but I hope they don't force her on us in every scene. Apparently they have big plans for her and I'm concerned that they will ruin her, like they did the Slaters.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

> So if Scarlet's has this mega CCTV cameras that magically zoom in and turn the mic up when they see someone is confessing to murder...why didn't the police look on the CCTV from the previous night to see what went on in the club?
> 
> Surely the police don't actually work like that. There is no evidence that Stacey was even attacked. Bradley's story is entirely plausible, but that police officer wasn't even letting him speak, not to mention she was leading him into saying something incriminating.


You are so right, BlackKat. Last night's episode was completely inplausible. Perhaps the police really suspect Bradley of murdering Dennis and they are just using this as a holding charge.

----------


## Florijo

The Walford police are an embarrassment. It can't be that hard for the script writers/editors/researchers/whoever to research the proper police procedures and make the police more realistic. I don't want EE to turn into The Bill but the Walford police still have not solved at least 3 murders in the last 2 years - Jack Dalton, Andy and Dennis. Worse then that, they don't seem to even bother to investigate for more than a few days. No wonder Walford is a haven of crime and murder.

----------


## alan45

> The Walford police are an embarrassment. It can't be that hard for the script writers/editors/researchers/whoever to research the proper police procedures and make the police more realistic. I don't want EE to turn into The Bill but the Walford police still have not solved at least 3 murders in the last 2 years - Jack Dalton, Andy and Dennis. Worse then that, they don't seem to even bother to investigate for more than a few days. No wonder Walford is a haven of crime and murder.


Did the even visit the scene of Dennis's murder  :Searchme:

----------


## Keating's babe

> Did the even visit the scene of Dennis's murder


It was mentioned that Sharon was too distressed to talk to the police.  But nothing since.

You have got to laugh.  I have not taken the Walford Police seriously since Mel jumped bail and the police did nothing to chase it up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Keating's babe

> Bradley seems really lovely. I can't wait to see more of him. Deano should have confessed that he gave Stacey drugs.
> 
> I think Dot's great, she always likes to see the good in people, and she's learn't not to judge people before you know the truth about them. I liked Dot and Bradley's developing relationship too.


I love Bradley as well and that's good going since he has only been in a couple of episodes.  

I think although Deano did wrong, he actually didn't set out to harm Stacey.  I'm not excusing spiking someone's drink but in a roundabout way he thought he was trying to help.  Silly boy.  :Nono:

----------


## BlackKat

There was a sign up near the site of Dennis's murder saying that there'd been a stabbing and asking anyone who saw anything to come forward. It might still be there, I don't know. We saw them question Phil, and they might have questioned others we just didn't see. But they seem to have dropped it now.

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Bradley even Jim is doubting him. I hope Deano confesses soon.

----------


## Florijo

> It was mentioned that Sharon was too distressed to talk to the police.  But nothing since.
> 
> You have got to laugh.  I have not taken the Walford Police seriously since Mel jumped bail and the police did nothing to chase it up.


They never seemed too bothered about Sam skipping town either.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> You are so right, BlackKat. Last night's episode was completely inplausible. Perhaps the police really suspect Bradley of murdering Dennis and they are just using this as a holding charge.


They'll probably accuse him of murdering Eddie Royle next, even know Bradley would barely have been out of nappies at the time.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Katy

i felt really sorry for stacey. Bradley and Dot were so cute. I totally agree about the police. Deano had better confess you can so tell hes guilty just by how guilty he looks himself. I quite like the look of Bradleys character i hope he is sticking araound.

----------


## dddMac1

felt sorry for Bradley he was only trying to help Stacey like any other sensible person would do,hope Deano confesses

----------


## Jojo

I like Bradleys character - he's more my cup of tea than Deano - at least you can trust Bradley, where as there is no way I could trust Deano, even if he is thinking he is doing the right thing - spiking a drink just isn't on. I hope Stacey gives him a good slap if/when she finds out - give him a better eye than she did Bradley..

----------


## Bree

i do like deno but what he did to staceys drink was wrong  :Angry:  but i do think he is quite fit  :Wub:  but only a littel

----------


## shannisrules

i suppose he only spiked her drink because in a way he wanted her to have a bit of fun and he cared about her because lately shes been grumpy but it was wrong

----------


## Bree

> i suppose he only spiked her drink because in a way he wanted her to have a bit of fun and he cared about her because lately shes been grumpy but it was wrong


yeah thats what i said i hope him and stacey stay friends  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i suppose he only spiked her drink because in a way he wanted her to have a bit of fun


Oh yeah...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

Aww, Bradley  :Wub:  I am loving the Dot/Bradley relationship. 

I'm glad Deano owned up but I still don't like him. I really hope Stacey and Bradley become friends.

I'm hating this Pat/Yolande stuff. I thought they used to get on and the actress who plays Yolande seems to have decided to ham up her acting, it was awful when her and Pat were in the car lot just before Pat slapped her. Yolande seems to have undergone an EE personality transplant, which is annoying me no end.

Forgot to say that the Mo/Charlie/Stacey scenes were nice too. Those scenes made it clear, to me anyway, that when Little Mo leaves, Mo and Charlie won't be going anywhere.

----------


## littlemo

Great episode! Everything got sorted out. Bradley was put in the clear and Deano confessed. I reckon Bradley will forgive Deano in time because that's the kind of guy he is. 

I actually ended up feeling sorry for Deano, he didn't have to confess, but in the end he was honest with the police and did the right thing. Stacey is good at dealing out the punches isn't she?! 

The whole Rosie/Keith situation is a sorry mess. I didn't think Keith should get back with her, because Rosie is in love with Mike. From his point of view, I don't think he should have given in so easily, but I am happy that they've got back together. 

There were two punches in EE tonight, Stacey and Pat! Yolande certainly got what she deserved. The way she spoke to Pat was despicable. I'm really going off her.

----------


## BlackKat

Agree on Yolande's personality transplant.   :Thumbsdown:  Where has this feud between her and Pat come from? And again agree that the actress playing her was terrible in the last scene. Looked like she'd been taken tips from Louisa Lytton with the eye rolling, and rocking back and forwards.

And while we're on that subject. My favourite line tonight by Stacey (about Ruby) "She'd have been there for me." BWAH! As if.

While I never have any problem with Lacey's acting, they need to teach her how to throw a decent looking punch. Deano and Bradley's black eyes don't match up to the punch that caused them at all.

The spiked drink storyline was good in tonights eppy because it made me feel for all three teens involved. The guy playing Deano impressed me tonight. We didn't see a lot of Bradley, but in the last scene with Deano he was also very good. Plus it's nice to have a storyline not be dragged out or beaten to death. It will have repercussions for the characters, as it should, but there won't be weeks of "Free Bradley Branning," complete with t-shirt.

----------


## Florijo

It seems EE has not learned its lesson when it comes to ruining characters and giving them personality transplants in order to fit in with a storyline. Please, EE writers, stop ruining characters by giving them personality transplants. EE should be character-led, not storyline-led. 

I hope Deano has learned his lesson and grows up a bit now. It was an incredibly stupid thing to do and he rightly should feel bad about it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Once again EE deconstructs another good character, this time Yolande.  Hang your heads in shame EE bosses.  :Mad: 

Not a particularly good episode, but certainly the best one for a few weeks (saying something).  There was actually a sense of purpose and connection between the story lines and characters, and I haven't noticed that for ages.

Sadly the plotlines were the same old rubbish:  Miller make-up - zzzzzzzzzzz; Pat and Yolande - zzzzzzzzzzz as mentioned; Deano and the rape storyline - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  Pauline and Joe - ok.  Dot wonderful as always.

Oh and EE's portrayal of Police activity was an insult.  Julia would never have settled for any of that 20 years ago.  :Mad: 

4.5/10.

----------


## Chris_2k11

That detective woman was so weird...   :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Obviously she's got her mind on another Walford case ongoing atm, you know which one I mean......












































































.....Gary's stolen money of course!

----------


## Dutchgirl

So why is your post endless......
Did not particulary liked tonights epi, lets speed things up please!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Because my posts always go to infinity, and beyond.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Because my posts always go to infinity, and beyond.


A long time ago in a galaxy far far away.......

----------


## Chris_2k11

To be honest with you, i've gone off all the soaps to be honest. None of them are nowhere near as good as they used to be.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree.  Since Dove started focusing on moisturising cream, it's never being the same.   :Sad:  





> A long time ago in a galaxy far far away.......


This is EastEnders, not Superted.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I agree. Since Dove started focusing on moisturising cream, it's never being the same.  
> 
> 
> 
> This is EastEnders, not Superted.


So you do not know your classics I see... my young.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I agree.  Since Dove started focusing on moisturising cream, it's never being the same.


lmao!  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> This is EastEnders, not Superted.


Yes at least Superted had beielvable stories and decent scripts

----------


## callummc

for me EE is at its worst,utter drvel,boring,badly acted,i'm beginning to wonder why i bother when channel 4 s programms eg shameless,deperate houswifes,invasion,channel 5 has prison break,itv has the bill and emmerdale with excellent acting and writing at the moment,and the bbc which is funded by us is not seeing that quality control is a major factor in their flagship show,they must be under the illusion that cos we have allways been loyal that we'll put up with anything and not turn over.

----------


## Jojo

Which high horse did Yolande suddenly get on!!??  Crikey, who on earth does she think she has suddenly turned into?!  First episode I have watched real time for ages, was glad that the Bradley/Stacey/Deano thing was sorted, though it would have been nice if Stacey had apologised to Bradley for falsely accusing him etc

----------


## callummc

thats one of the things i dont understand i thought pat was only doing them a favour also yolandis acting was pathetic pats slap was good though but yolandi 's charector is suddenly changing but what do we expect this is ee we are talking about

----------


## Kim

Well Stacey wouldn't apologise to her own family, so that would have been a bit stupid.

----------


## Jojo

But didn't Stacey apologise to Mo and Charlie about it all, and they said not to worry, they are always there for her etc etc, so it would have been nice for her to have apologised, though I know this isn't really within her character to do so.

I really don't get what has gone on with the whole Patrick, Pat, Yolande thing.  Yolande is acting like she owns Walford - if she thinks she can sort the car lot better than Pat, why doesn't she cover instead, seeing as she never seems to be at the Minute Mart these days... :Searchme:   She used to be a lovely character and suddenly she is the boss from hell who doesn't care about anyone but herself - she definitely never used to be like that...

----------


## parkerman

I'm glad its not just me. I have been at a complete loss with this Pat/Yolande storyline. Where did it all come from? It was bad enough showing Patrick running a car lot that didn't buy or sell cars, but now this....

Bring back Frank so he can torch the car lot and get rid of the whole damn storyline!

----------


## JustJodi

*I was thinking the same thing that JOJO and Parkerman were ,,, when did Yolande become such a SHREW... I used to love her  she was such a neat lady...Pat was right to just quit and let Yolande deal with it if she is so much better at wheeling and dealing,,*
*There are just too many gaps in this story line, I mean when did Yolande change,, did they sell Minute Mart  to put money in the USED car lot ??*
 :Confused:  
*About Joe and Pauline,,, I hope this sets Pauline back on her heels... I applaud Joe for saying what he did..* 
*I am glad Bradley is out,, and wanted to smack Deano's face when he said  "they let me off "..*
*Also another question to u guys,,, WHEN DID DEANO BECOME STACEYS friend ??? He was all hot and heavy over Dawn not Stacey,, so forgive me if I missed something,,, I do not remember them BONDING,, *

----------


## di marco

> Gary's stolen money of course!


oh yeh id completely forgotten about that!

----------


## di marco

> *did they sell Minute Mart  to put money in the USED car lot ??*


i dont think they sold the minute mart, not that i can remember anyway, i think they just hire staff to work in there instead?

----------


## Bree

i really enjoyd last nights eppie i cant belive im going to say this but i felt a bi sorry for deno but anyway i really liked it loved stacey slapping deno  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> for me EE is at its worst,utter drvel,boring,badly acted,i'm beginning to wonder why i bother when channel 4 s programms eg shameless,deperate houswifes,invasion,channel 5 has prison break,itv has the bill and emmerdale with excellent acting and writing at the moment,and the bbc which is funded by us is not seeing that quality control is a major factor in their flagship show,they must be under the illusion that cos we have allways been loyal that we'll put up with anything and not turn over.


Start the revolution Callum!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> WHEN DID DEANO BECOME STACEYS friend ??? He was all hot and heavy over Dawn not Stacey


They'll be developments between Weano and Yawn in the next week or two.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I really don't get what has gone on with the whole Patrick, Pat, Yolande thing.  Yolande is acting like she owns Walford - if she thinks she can sort the car lot better than Pat, why doesn't she cover instead, seeing as she never seems to be at the Minute Mart these days...  She used to be a lovely character and suddenly she is the boss from hell who doesn't care about anyone but herself - she definitely never used to be like that...


It's another example of EE giving a rare decent character a personality transplant, just for the convenience of a storyline.  They've done it to Ian and Johnny with the Mitchells, and now they're doing it to Yolande.  Shame on the bosses.    :Angry:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really must say that i found Yolande very irritating in this week's episodes. I prefer the old Yolande but i agree with the previous poster, it is just a personality transplant to make way for the certain storyline that many of us may no about  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was so good last night when Joe told Pauline he was leaving to go to Dubai. The look on her face was priceless! Call me evil but I loved every second of it  :Smile:  I mean, why does he even bother wasting his time on her? She doesn't appreciate him and certainly does not deserve him. She's stuck in her old ways and should just be left like that to carry on with her boring little life  :Smile:  She never appreciates anyone and is nothing but a stubborn old cow  :Smile:   So if I was Joe i'd just leave her be  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree with Birks 2k4

----------


## Richie_lecturer

If he had any sense he'd take her with him, so she can concentrate her moody face on the people of the Middle East.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Since Dove started focusing on moisturising cream, it's never being the same.


Sorry?!  :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Richie_lecturer]I agree.  Since Dove started focusing on moisturising cream, it's never being the same.   :Sad:  


QUOTE]You crack me up  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sorry?!


I said none of the soaps are as good as they used to be and he said that  :Rotfl:

----------


## xStephaniex

has ruby gone for good then or something ?? - i think this stroylinr has proven stacey needs ruby. and i think the pat/yolande stuff is great.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

No Ruby will be back soon. If you like reading spoilers, you will find out why.

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey was a cow for not apologising to Bradley and after Deano confessed she still wanted to blame Bradley and get him sent down. 

Yolande's character has totally changed now i am hoping for Pat to steal Patrick from her.

----------


## parkerman

> has ruby gone for good then or something ??


We can only hope...but, unfortunately, daveywavey is right.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## JustJodi

> We can only hope...but, unfortunately, daveywavey is right.


*So we are to suffer Ruby's return???  arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

----------


## Bree

i sort of like ruby but the whole juley storyline bored me to death

----------


## Keating's babe

I like Ruby as well and think she is a great addition to the show.  I love her friendship with Stacey.  

I think it was mentioned earlier in this thread that Bradley and Ruby would suit each other, and I have to agree.  

Stacey is more suited to Deano.  Bradley would just not be able to handle Stacey.

----------


## Bree

> I like Ruby as well and think she is a great addition to the show.  I love her friendship with Stacey.  
> 
> I think it was mentioned earlier in this thread that Bradley and Ruby would suit each other, and I have to agree.  
> 
> Stacey is more suited to Deano.  Bradley would just not be able to handle Stacey.


umm yeah i dont know any more   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

I think Phil and Ruby would be good.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

...on a bonfire perhaps.

----------


## parkerman

Yes. Even better.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I actually like Ruby. She is an ok actor..she must be if she got onto a show like Eastenders and i really like her and Stacey's friendship aswell. It makes good tv  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I actually like Ruby. She is an ok actor..*she must be if she got onto a show like Eastenders*


  :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

I think the words "Ruby" and "ok actor" is what is known as an oxymoron...

----------


## BlackKat

I think the words "Ruby" and "_actor_" are what's known as an oxymoron,   :Stick Out Tongue:  There's no 'okay' about it.

----------


## Bree

i now caint wait for tonights eppie should be good seeing dot run over the new doctor

----------


## alan45

> i now caint wait for tonights eppie should be good seeing dot run over the new doctor


Not too good for the doctor though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Does she actually properly run him over?!  :Confused:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think she actually does lol!

----------


## Bree

> Does she actually properly run him over?!


i dunno i think she just run over his foot but im not sure

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i dunno i think she just run over his foot but im not sure


You may be right jake.fan. Eastenders do sometimes exaggerate on these things  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

> You may be right jake.fan. Eastenders do sometimes exaggerate on these things


or she might just knock him off his feet and he wont hurt anything or somthing like that

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It happens in every tv drama/soap. They use the same format. A new arrival/ doctor/police officer start their first day with embarrasing/disastorous consequences  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

> or she might just knock him off his feet and he wont hurt anything or somthing like that


Yeah, that seems likely. If she actually ran him over he'd be in hospital, and there hasn't been anything about that.

----------


## Florijo

Dot: "Anyone know first aid?"
Bradley: "I used to be in the cubs"   :Smile:   :Wub:  

What the hell is that hat that Honey is wearing, she looks like an eskimo! 

I like the new doctor. The scene with Dot, the doctor and Pauline was funny. 
A bit rich seeing Garry and Minty give Keef and Billy advice on women. Garry and Minty are hardly love gods   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

Little Mo is being a right miserable shrew.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Ok episode tonight not as good as last week though. The new doctor's arrival was funny lol with Big Mo/Pauline and Dot. The Honey and Billy stuff was ok. Little Mo is getting on my nerves. Stacey was funny soaking Bradley. Yolande/Pat/Patrick scenes were good. 7/10

----------


## Bree

i really enjoyed tonights eppie roll on tomorrows  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really like the character of Honey. She's growing on me  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

> I really like the character of Honey. She's growing on me


she is starting to grow on me too and she did some really good acting tonight

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> she is starting to grow on me too and she did some really good acting tonight


I hope Honey and Billy stay together. They make such a good couple. I would hate for them to be split apart by some stupid affair or something like that.

----------


## Bree

yeah i really hope they stay togther as well the do make a cute couple  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Wasn't that impressed with the new doctor to be honest. He's a nice character, seems like an okay actor...and yeah, he's cute. It's just if all they have to show us about him in his first episode is that he looks hot in a towel it says something about the character, imo. It was very "Here's the new doctor he's....well, actually he's rather dull, but he's rather cute and....oh, fine, here he is naked...Do you like him now?!?"

I couldn't concentrate in the majority of Honey's scene because of The Hat.

Thought Stacey was very rude today - I understand her still being upset about getting drugged, and she has every right to be horrible to Deano. But she knows now that Bradley had nothing to do with it, so her being horrible to him is just out of order. If she wants nothing to do with him, fine. Just say so and stay out of his way. There was no need for her to throw water all over him.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Does she actually properly run him over?!


Yes she did.  Did you see the episode?  He was as flat as a pancake after been run over by the Morris Minor.

----------


## Kim

She knocked him over. God the mags do over-react easily.

----------


## Bree

> She knocked him over. God the mags do over-react easily.


yep like the other week good bye littel mo she was only gone a week

----------


## kayla05

yeah it was nothing really, she knocked him over and that was it, i thought she actually ran over him, like his foot or something, it was funny though!

----------


## BlackKat

> She knocked him over. God the mags do over-react easily.


I can't remember if it was a TV guide or one of the soap mags, but the week Rebecca cut Sonia's hair, there was a big headline on one of the covers saying "Attacked With Scissors!!!"  :Lol:

----------


## Bree

> yeah it was nothing really, she knocked him over and that was it, i thought she actually ran over him, like his foot or something, it was funny though!


yeah it did make me laugh 
dot: is he dead

----------


## Kim

> I can't remember if it was a TV guide or one of the soap mags, but the week Rebecca cut Sonia's hair, there was a big headline on one of the covers saying "Attacked With Scissors!!!"


The Sun said " Sonia gets short Bec and sides" so it couldn't have been that paper.

----------


## BlackKat

It might have been All About Soap. It was definitely a mag though, not a newspaper. It was just funny that it made it sound like Rebecca was some sort of psycho child, when it wasn't actually that big a deal.

----------


## parkerman

Two questions tonight.
1. What happened to Dot's stew? It just disappeared from the doc's doorstep.
2. Who was looking after the pub when Peggy was upstairs with Honey?

----------


## alan45

> 2. Who was looking after the pub when Peggy was upstairs with Honey?


The Ghost of Den perhaps  :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Boy was that doctor nice, what an entrance for the poor fella.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Two questions tonight.
> 1. What happened to Dot's stew? It just disappeared from the doc's doorstep.


True, I noticed that.  Perhaps Mo tripped over it when walking back down the stairs, and broke her neck in the subsequent fall (we hope).



> 2. Who was looking after the pub when Peggy was upstairs with Honey?


Roosssssieeeee the cleaner I guess, who has trouble just looking after her own husband, let alone the Vic.

----------


## littlemo

Honey's pregnant. There's hasn't been much of a build has there? I know it has been said many times before, but everything has happened so quickly. Billy and Honey haven't had much screen time together, I think that's the problem. We didn't see them go to bed together (unless it was an episode I missed). I haven't seen Honey around Billy's at all. There hasn't been any awkward silences at the breakfast table as Honey comes down to join them, like there usually is in soaps, because not many people have their own houses. We haven't seen the relationship progress. The only time I heard Honey had spent the night was tonight when Billy mentioned she hadn't been sleeping. 

Well I suppose something can start quick and then it can progress into something special. Honey is quite funny, and would probably be sweet with a baby. If they get a decent script it will probably be nice, but I just want to see more of them.

----------


## JustJodi

2. Who was looking after the pub when Peggy was upstairs with Honey?[

*winston  or tracey  ( our two stalwart extras )  *

----------


## tammyy2j

Why doesn't Peggy fire Honey she is the worst barmaid ever? OK i know she is Billy's girlfriend but she really is stupid.

I hope Little Mo doesn't get with the doctor they don't seem suited, Little Mo only ever worked well with and had chemistry with was Billy and now since he is taken maybe she should leave Walford now.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I like Ruby as well and think she is a great addition to the show.  I love her friendship with Stacey.  
> 
> I think it was mentioned earlier in this thread that Bradley and Ruby would suit each other, and I have to agree.  
> 
> Stacey is more suited to Deano.  Bradley would just not be able to handle Stacey.


I agree with your coupling choices Ruby and Bradley / Deano and Stacey.

----------


## Siobhan

> I agree with your coupling choices Ruby and Bradley / Deano and Stacey.


Why does everyone have to be paired off???? why can't they just be friends and not start some weird combined name thing so that eventually they only exist as a couple and never again as an individual???

----------


## Florijo

Awww, bless Billy   :Wub:  . Get lost Little Mo. Her whittering about Freddie is annoying. She had not be seen for months and neither has Freddie and then all of a sudden we are overloaded with Mo and her problems with Freddie. Honey annoys me but I'm all for Billy and Honey being together. 

Why is Stacey being so horrible to Bradley?   :Mad:   :Angry:  She is annoying me right now, she is being far too rude and bitchy to everyone.   :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Her whittering about Freddie is annoying.


I agree!  :Thumbsdown:  Im really going off her.




> She is annoying me right now, she is being far too rude and bitchy to everyone.


What's changed??  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Her 'hair'?   :Ponder:  

Another dreadful episode btw.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lollymay

i didnt think it was that bad an episode but billys reaction was really predictable

----------


## Debs

aww i loved tonights,  bless billy and little mo was her usual annoying self grrrrrrr

----------


## Bree

i really liked tonights eppie im really liking honey right now and billy i even liked lilttel mo  :EEK!:  lol

----------


## BlackKat

> Why is Stacey being so horrible to Bradley?    She is annoying me right now, she is being far too rude and bitchy to everyone.


I agree with this.   :Mad:  It's not necessary, and just because she's upset about Ruby disappearing (though I can't imagine why) doesn't mean she can take it out on everyone around her.


Honey's not as annoying this week, probably because she's actually showing a personality other than ditzy, where as before she was just a one-dimensional moron. Her mistakes (Spanish Armada, first sequester, etc) are getting on my nerves though - it doesn't make her sound ditzy, it makes her sound uneducated.

Little Mo's annoying me, I want to thump her. How old's Freddie anyway? Surely he should be more mobile?

New doctor pretty boring to be honest. I think that's always going to be a problem with doctors - they don't seem to have much of a charater outside 'doctor'. Well there was Anthony I suppose but he's hardly a shining example of exciting doctors, he is.   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

Bradley was the best thing about that episode in my opinion. I can't believe how much Little Mo annoys me now considering I used to like her. 

Crappy episode really, apart from Bradley. Jim, Dot and Bradley look like a nice little family unit.

*Go away Little Mo, far away, and take your whittering crap with you.*

----------


## CrazyLea

i didnt mind tonights episode. and i dont think staceys really being that mean towards bradley..well not in tonights episode anyway.. she wasjust having a laugh with him really wasnt she? 
I thought that honey was really good tonight, im really liking her at the moment, and billy looked so happy about the baby bless them  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Nice episode. We all knew how Billy would react to being a father. Glad he's happy, but I feel quite sad for Little Mo and Freddie. The way he asked Honey whether it was his and how he screamed 'I'm going to be a father', showed me that he didn't really think of Freddie as his son. If Little Mo was to stick around, I think he'd care for Freddie more as an obligation than out of love. I think Mo would see it as Billy starting his 'real family'. She's bound to be angry.

We saw the Mitchell presence tonight didn't we?! Peggy 'your pregnant with a Mitchell'. She always sticks her oar in. Babies are Peggy's thing. Somebody else to carry on the Mitchell line, poor old Freddie, he may have the Mitchell name, but he won't cut it with Peggy.

----------


## Bree

i do feel sorry for littel mo i do like her but i do think she should move on and find someone else

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Little Mo could stay in Walford watching Honey and Billy and their baby.

----------


## Bree

> I don't think Little Mo could stay in Walford watching Honey and Billy and their baby.


i agree she needs to move on somewhere else and fine a new man  :Smile:

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Little Mo was going out of it anyway

----------


## Bree

yeah she is i cant wait even tho i like mo but i really want this whole storyline too end and billy and honey too be happy

----------


## Tannie

Yeah but it will alos be hard on Little Mo because she admitted last night she did love Billy or still did and it wouldn't be nice seeng someone you loved bring up some one else's child.

----------


## dddMac1

last's night's episode was good.it's going to be hard for little Mo to Accept that Billy and honey are together and having a baby

----------


## tammyy2j

> i agree she needs to move on somewhere else and fine a new man


I hope that new man isn't the doctor i don't think him and Little Mo fit. She only seem to have chemistry with Billy even her and Alfie were awful. She is better off leaving Walford soon.

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, an ok episode, unfortunately we had the mitchell surname metioned. God, can't there just get over it?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
The new doctor ... I'm undecided.
Little Mo ... die, die, die - most frustrating woman in Walford! If I have to hear 'Billaaaaaay' one more time I'm going to scream!   :Angry:

----------


## Kim

That gives me a thought. Bianca and Mo could have been good friends. Bring back Bianca. And Peggy's reffering to the 'Mitchell surname'  :Wal2l:

----------


## littlemo

> That gives me a thought. Bianca and Mo could have been good friends. Bring back Bianca. And Peggy's reffering to the 'Mitchell surname'


Why do you think Bianca and Little Mo would have been friends? They are very different to one another.

I really hate the way Peggy goes on about the Mitchells. Billy is only important to Peggy when it suits her, Billy is supposed to be grateful for the little bits of crumbs she throws him. Honey hasn't got a clue! Little Mo's like Peggy's a bit of a pain isn't she, and Honey says 'well she's been really nice to me'. Very naive! 

Look at the way she treated Tiffany when she was pregnant with Courtney, not to mention Kathy. But at least Billy is a decent guy (due to the personality transplant Eastenders gave him, after he first clapped his eyes on Little Mo). And if it came down to it, he'd take Honey's side rather than Peggy's. Phil and Grant are mummy's boys, they hang onto Peggy's apron strings.

----------


## chance

does anyone else feel they are over using stacey at the moment?everytime yoiu turn ee on all you see is her sneering face.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree with you.  Total overkill.

----------


## BlackKat

I like Stacey (although her rudeness so far this week has been annoying) but I do feel they're running the risk of using her too much.

----------


## Florijo

> does anyone else feel they are over using stacey at the moment?everytime yoiu turn ee on all you see is her sneering face.


Yes, I think they are too. I like the character but she is being overused. Unfortunatly, as soon as EE think they have got a really popular character on their hands, they completly ruin it by overusing them.

RE Bianca and Little Mo being friends. Mo could have done with a friend like Bianca during the Trevor years as I remember Bianca always giving Grant grief over the way he treated Tiffany. However I don't think they would have had anything in common to be honest. Bianca liked to go out with Tiffany and have a laugh and a drink, Mo is not like that.

----------


## Kim

They could have bonded because of their experiences though.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I don't think Bianca and Mo would be good friends as they haven't got very much in common. Even though i really like Stacey, I also think she is being overused quite a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> I don't think Bianca and Mo would be good friends as they haven't got very much in common. Even though i really like Stacey, I also think she is being overused quite a lot.


Yeah, I like her on as much as she is, but it's not good for EastEnders in the long term as Lacey could turn round and leave, then they'd be a bit stuck because they had become so dependant on the character to win them better ratings.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah, I like her on as much as she is, but it's not good for EastEnders in the long term as Lacey could turn round and leave, then they'd be a bit stuck because they had become so dependant on the character to win them better ratings.


She does need to be shown quite a lot. I do agree with you there but they shouldn't use her too much either but if Lacey did leave, I am sure it would be a massive blow for Eastenders and their hopes of getting high ratings but even if she did leave, I would be upset but i would still keep watching the show.

----------


## Kim

> She does need to be shown quite a lot. I do agree with you there but they shouldn't use her too much either but if Lacey did leave, I am sure it would be a massive blow for Eastenders and their hopes of getting high ratings but even if she did leave, I would be upset but i would still keep watching the show.


I think I would, but ultimatley, it would affect the popularity of Ruby's character as she is so close to Stacey. If this were to happen, they would loose the fans that only watch for Stacey and Ruby, which in my opinion would be a significant number as EastEnders attracts a lot of viewers that are under the age of 16.

----------


## BlackKat

While Stacey is generally popular now if she is used too much people will become tired of seeing her. I'm not saying she should disappear for weeks on end, because it's annoying when characters do that, but it's also annoying at the other end of the scale when a character is shoved in our faces all the time.

----------


## Kim

> While Stacey is generally popular now if she is used too much people will become tired of seeing her. I'm not saying she should disappear for weeks on end, because it's annoying when characters do that, but it's also annoying at the other end of the scale when a character is shoved in our faces all the time.


The devoted favourite wont, but I understand where your coming from as a significant number of viewers to not have favourite characters.

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think Little Mo could stay in Walford watching Honey and Billy and their baby.


Me neither it would be awful. It's a very realistic way of making her leave. I hope she comes back one day, I really like Kacey Ainsworth, and with some decent scripts I know she could get back on form again. Perhaps if the actress who plays Honey decides to leave, her and Billy could get back together at some point in the future.

----------


## CrazyLea

thought tonights was really boring!! little mo and billy were boring...although i felt sorry for mo at the end, bless her.
the salsa stuff was crap, sonia and naomi were crap.
didnt mind bradley and stacey.. aww bradleys sweet  :Stick Out Tongue:  bless him. 
but other than that crap lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree lea! Rubbish tonight!

----------


## alan45

> thought tonights was really boring!! little mo and billy were boring...although i felt sorry for mo at the end, bless her.
> the salsa stuff was crap, sonia and naomi were crap.
> didnt mind bradley and stacey.. aww bradleys sweet  bless him. 
> but other than that crap lol


Its time they moved it to the slot where it belongs  CBBC  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another load of rubbish tonight.

After tomorrow I think I'll stop watching til Kevin Wicks arrives, that's 2 weeks from now.

----------


## alan45

I didnt bother to watch it on Tuesday.  I watched it tonight It was a pile of keek

----------


## chance

Anyone else feeling randy after watching pat and patrick gettin hot and sweaty  :Rotfl:   :Sick:

----------


## Angeltigger

i never knew what was happening, EE is surely going down hill

----------


## alan45

> Anyone else feeling randy after watching pat and patrick gettin hot and sweaty


Not me or Mrs 45.  EE is the best contraceptive known to man

----------


## chance

> Not me or Mrs 45.  EE is the best contraceptive knon to man


also great if you cant sleep and a great laxative -full of *******!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

Can anyone give me a rundown of what happened as I missed EE tonight as I was out? Though from the look of some of your comments, it sounds like it was a pretty crappy episode.

----------


## Siobhan

> Can anyone give me a rundown of what happened as I missed EE tonight as I was out? Though from the look of some of your comments, it sounds like it was a pretty crappy episode.


Florijo there is an episode guide posted so you can read it there

----------


## brenda1971

I must admit i thought that the episode was very dull and boring.  I just felt sorry for little mo as she thought that her and billy could get back together.  I thought that the bradley and stacey bit was very sweet.And I found the thing with patrick and pat quite sick.

----------


## Siobhan

What happened last night that was just a role reversal.. didn't Billy think himself and mo had a chance when she was seen alfie and she told him that they were just friends???

----------


## Angeltigger

billy was going to ask for a dirovce(sp) they went pretend that they had first meet- so that they could forget what had happened between them

----------


## Bryan

> billy was going to ask for a dirovce(sp) they went pretend that they had first meet- so that they could forget what had happened between them


we have an episode catch up section for updates on the show, and the members who do that have been decided, your not one of them, so please dont try and boost your post counts by telling others what happened in each episode

----------


## dddMac1

i enjoyed the Stacey and Bradley scenes.i felt a bit sorry for Little Mo but she had her chance with Billy and blew it although she should not of found out like that about Honey

----------


## JustJodi

I honestly didnt feel sorry for Mo, she had her chance not once but twice, He obviously moved on, I think he would have eventually told her if Honey hadn't showed up when she did, At least he wasnt running across the square with food and eating din din with both like Alfie did...Onwards and upwards  :Smile:   I think Bradley has such a charming smile, and he can act. Stacey really went into a panic...those walls between dots place and the stalers must be paper thin  :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Last night's episode was ok. I wish Pauline would admit her feelings for Joe instead of deny them! Dot was funny as always and I really liked the Bradley/Stacey scenes. 6/10  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

hoh dear little mo!!!!!  how fab the look on her face was great

awww billy and lhoney are getting married

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight. Billy and Honey are sooo sweet together. 710

----------


## Florijo

awwww, bless Bradley. Thunderbirds fan club card.   :Lol:  

I hate the Pat/Patrick thing. Why the hell did she let him (or more to the point why the hell did he) sort through her washing?!?!?!   :Sick:  

I wish Mo would get lost. Having to watch her whitter all day about Freddie and then throw a fit cos Peggy was trying to help is so annoying.   :Angry:

----------


## lollymay

i thought it took quite a long time to get off the ground at the begining if you know what i mean.

----------


## littlemo

Great episode! I'm glad Little Mo and Billy are back in the limelight again. It was so obvious how that proposal was going to come out. And again the gossips are at work, nobody is able to get away with anything in the square. 

Wasn't the ideal place for Billy to propose was it? why didn't he take her to Fargo's or something?

----------


## littlemo

> I wish Mo would get lost. Having to watch her whitter all day about Freddie and then throw a fit cos Peggy was trying to help is so annoying.


I know, but you can see why she was so upset! and she was right when she said 'look how your kids turned out!'. Peggy does tend to intefere a lot.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I do feel sorry for Little Mo at the moment.

----------


## BlackKat

There were only a few people I didn't want to kill after that episode. And one of them was Peggy, which should never happen.

Patrick: Shock horror! Running a business involves doing things like audits, and VAT. If you didn't know that then you're too stupid to run a business, which I could have told you months ago when you bought the place. Also, grow some balls. If you want a drink, have a drink and tell your wife to shut her cake hole.
Pat: Stop chasing after Patrick, it's boring, and not to mention a horrible thing to do to Yolande.
Yolande: Stop being so annoying and release Patrick's balls from the vice grip you have on them. He's your husband, not a pet.
Charlie: If Billy wants to make a fuss of being engaged to Honey, he can. If he wants to get someone to write the message in the sky he can, because he is no longer with Little Mo, and the world does not revolve around "your girls," okay.
Little Mo: If you were so in love with Billy, what was the crap with Alfie about. Also, shut up.
Garry and Minty: You are a couple of losers, living together. The last three birds you pulled between you were: a) a boring possible lesbian, b) a weird mechanic who "just didn't fancy you" and c) Someone who nicked your wallet. I hardly think you're in a position to give out relationship advice.


However, Billy and Honey are a rather cute couple, and I prefer Honey how she was today then when she's making stupid raincheck mistakes. Peggy was oddly okay, but she should have slapped Little Mo. And Joe was sweet with the notes, and the "double dare." And I think Bradley and Stacey are shaping up to be a nice couple as well.

And why has Branning now being added to the list of families that are brilliant. If it's not "You're a Mitchell," it's "You're a Slater," "You're a Miller," "You're a Fowler," "You're a Beale," "You're a Wicks," "You're a Butcher," "You're a whatever-Naomi's-last-name-is," and now it's "You're a Branning."

I suppose this means when Bradley does something stupid we will be subjected to "Call yourself a Branning?"   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

Some good points! I agree Billy should be able to make a fuss of his engagement if he wants to. Although I don't think he didn't do it, just because of what Charlie said. He also feels bad about Little Mo, and he was trying to keep the pregnancy a secret, not to announce it to all and sundry. Why he needed to propose in the Vic, I don't know!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish - again!  :Mad: 

How contrived was that scene in the Vic with Honey/Billy/Mo?  Didn't see that one coming did we.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PatPat = Awful.  What a waste of Pam and Rudolph's talents.

Joe and Pauline OK but I still have no idea why he wants to settle down with the witch. 

3.5/10.

P.S. Good posts Mo and Blackcat, even though I might not agree on everything.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Billy said to Garry "I want to keep my proposal to Honey low key" so he decides to propose to her in the Vic!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lollymay

i thought that the vic proposal was a bit soon after when joe dropped the ring in the vic.

----------


## littlemo

> Billy said to Garry "I want to keep my proposal to Honey low key" so he decides to propose to her in the Vic!


I know! lol. It was crazy! Little Mo is standing by the bar, you've got Freddie upstairs, Charlie downstairs, a crowded pub. It's no environment to ask somebody to marry you!

----------


## BlackKat

Billy said he wanted to keep it low key after Charlie 'ordered' him to. I assumed that up to then he had been planning to make a fuss of it.

----------


## littlemo

> Billy said he wanted to keep it low key after Charlie 'ordered' him to. I assumed that up to then he had been planning to make a fuss of it.


It does seem that he is scared of the Slaters, but I don't think he would have planned to make a big announcement in front of Little Mo anyway. He did want to spare her feelings as much as possible. He doesn't want her to be upset.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Saw the omnibus and I love the new Doc, and dedicated a banner. He comes close to, the person who is dead and cannot be named, as not to offend certain people. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You mean Arthur Fowler?   :Confused:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> You mean Arthur Fowler?


Shht we agreed never to mention his name ever again, you spoilsport!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aw that was so sweet! Dot and Pauline and ofcourse Pauline saying yes to Joe. Pat always the best. Nice to see the oldies keeping up the EE standard.

Not sure if it is a problem that I posted twice after each other.

----------


## BlackKat

Why was Patrick thanking Yolande for letting him have a double in the Vic? Why does he not tell her to piss off everytime she only "lets" him have a half. Why does he do everything she tells him, why is he so bloody scared of her --- where the hell are Patrick's balls??

Actually considering the fact that EE has decided to neglect the fact that they have about a dozen single men in the Square right now and focus on oldie sex, I don't think I want the above question answered. I'm not being ageist, I think it's wonderful if people find love whatever age blah blah violins and love hearts, and sure if they want to have an active sex life what the hell. I just don't really need to know all about it.

I suppose Garry and Minty should take heart. They may be pathetic losers now but once they hit 70 they'll find true love (possibly with each other). After all apparently in Albert Square only the OAPs have happy marriages, or relationships full stop. Billy should be careful -- Honey's 'Billy Book' might sound cute now, but how long before she's recording his every phone call and 'business' meeting down and presenting it to him as proof of his affair.

And was I the only one hoping that when Dot asked Pauline what she did when things were difficult between her and Arthur, Pauline was going to reply "I got the frying pan out."

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Dutchgirl]


> Pat always the best.


  Except for leering at Franks photo at the end  :Sick:  


> Nice to see the oldies keeping up the EE standard.


AS usual  If it wasnt for them EE would be down the pan.  They are worth two dozen Millers or Watts

----------


## Cornishbabe

:Cheer:  Yay  pauline said yes :Cheer:  

Finally she stoped fighting what was the right thing!

----------


## CrazyLea

thought tonights was kinda boring. i dont like pauline or joe that much but glad that pauline finally decided if she wanted to marry him or not  :Cheer: 
i like billy and honey but thought they were really boring tonight. 
felt sorry for poor bradley. he was so excited about it and then stacey let himdown  :Sad:  bless

----------


## JustJodi

*I don't know about any of you other folks, but I thought Billy and Honey looked terrific together. Its almost as if they are really in LOVE. They do have on screen chemistry.*

*Pat and Patrick---I still do not know what happened with those two, did they actually get down and do the dirty deed ?? What has happened to Yolande ? Shes totally a DIFFERENT CHARACTER.* 

*I loved the moments with Pauline and Dot, it was superb ( as always ) and finally Pauline saying YES that she would marry Joe.*

*It was a good episode,,EXCEPT for the moment Pat was eyeballing old Frankieboy* 

off the point a moment,( still ee related ), did any one see Charolete"Tina" Avery on ready steady cook?? She is pregnant.And Kacey(lil Mo ) Ainsworth is on THE BIGGER PICTURE WITH NORTON GRAHAM tonight on BBC1

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> And was I the only one hoping that when Dot asked Pauline what she did when things were difficult between her and Arthur, Pauline was going to reply "I got the frying pan out."


No you're not the only one.  She probably had a few 'Mousetraps' set out for him as well.  Oh those were the days.   :Cool:  

Not a bad episode tonight for the first time in what seems ages.  Star of the show was Dot, and to a lesser extent Pat and Pauline/Joe.  June Brown was fabulous as ever.  It was nice to have the oldies used a bit more, along with proper character based episodes, crammed with rich dialogue.  This is all thanks to Gillian Richmond, one of EE's classic writers who hasn't written an episode in what must be years.  Loved the "When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping" line from Dot.    :Clap:  
I do think this wedding storyline is a bit rushed.  She'd hardly known him 5 minutes, they've only had the odd peck on the cheek, yet in 11 days she will be a Macer.    :Confused:    Also how would Martin have such good memories of nanna Lou, he was only three years old when he died.   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

The rest was rubbish though:  Honey and Billy, PatPat, and the rest was dull.  

5/10.

----------


## kayla05

i know, bless her, maybe she might cheer up abit now she's got a fella! Lol only jokin, im glad she said yes they make a nice couple! Dot makes me laugh whens she's on the road! wot a maniac Lol, she's hilarious.

----------


## littlemo

Gosh, I can't believe so many people enjoyed it! I thought tonight's episode was awful!! The worst thing about it for me, was them using old characters as a basis for the entire episode (apart from a few bits with Honey/Billy & Stacey/Bradley, which weren't good). It can be good in the right circumstances, but tonight it wasn't. 

The whole Honey/Billy thing is sweet and all, but them going on about love and growing old together just doesn't seem feasible. I just don't get the vibe from them that I had when him and Little Mo got together.

I don't like Pauline and Joe's relationship, it's way too soon to get married, and I just don't think Pauline would say yes.  

What was going on with Pat?! One minute she's being her strong flirty self and the next she's falling apart because Patrick makes one comment about her, and starts crying over Frank's photo. Why?!

Overall I would give the episode 3/10.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*On Monday 06 February 2006, Pauline Fowler *drumroll..............* *  *SMILED!*  :EEK!:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  


*Here is the evidence for your own eyes!!!!!*  :EEK!:  



*Treasure this picture for a long long time... as you may not see another one like it for atleast a decade!*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Apparently they had a stand in on stand-by from Madam Tussards just in case Pauline could not pull of this fantastic piece of acting

----------


## JustJodi

> Gosh, I can't believe so many people enjoyed it! I thought tonight's episode was awful!! The worst thing about it for me, was them using old characters as a basis for the entire episode (apart from a few bits with Honey/Billy & Stacey/Bradley, which weren't good). It can be good in the right circumstances, but tonight it wasn't. 
> 
> The whole Honey/Billy thing is sweet and all, but them going on about love and growing old together just doesn't seem feasible. I just don't get the vibe from them that I had when him and Little Mo got together.
> 
> I don't like Pauline and Joe's relationship, it's way too soon to get married, and I just don't think Pauline would say yes. 
> 
> What was going on with Pat?! One minute she's being her strong flirty self and the next she's falling apart because Patrick makes one comment about her, and starts crying over Frank's photo. Why?!
> 
> Overall I would give the episode 3/10.


*What is your problem with older people ? Aren't they allowed to love ? Are you saying cos they are old they have reached a cut off point and they are not supposed to feel or show love again..Tsk tsk *

----------


## alan45

I am not know for being a great fan of the present version of EE but I have to say that tonights episode of EE was better than most. Why??? Because they used their old actors who have years of experience in television and film, Its time they were used to drag the show out of the mire into which it has sunk. Get rid of the rubbish ''yoof ''actors who are responsible foe EEs decline in quality or else keep them and move  EE to CBBC where their lack of dramatic skills will be appeciated by a less discerning audience

----------


## littlemo

> *What is your problem with older people ? Aren't they allowed to love ? Are you saying cos they are old they have reached a cut off point and they are not supposed to feel or show love again..Tsk tsk *


I don't have a problem with old people, I just don't think tonights episode worked. It seemed rather forced. The Pauline stuff is very repetitive, she's constantly trying to move on with her life without feeling guilty about it, and get over Arthur. It's been the same thing everytime she's had any feelings about another man. 

And I don't mind Pat but that whole Frank thing seemed to come out of nowhere. It didn't help that it was brought on by Honey going on about her and Billy's love (which is completely unrealistic).

----------


## megan999

I'm glad Pauline has finally made up her mind. I was getting bored of her indecision. But I think her scenes with Dot were good. Was funny when Dot was trying to drive fast and all that   :Rotfl:

----------


## lollymay

i thought yesterdays episode was brilliant with all of the more mature actors in it.

----------


## dddMac1

last night was good.glad pauline decided it was him she wanted.felt Stacey was been a bit nasty to Bradley

----------


## JustJodi

> last night was good.glad pauline decided it was him she wanted.felt Stacey was been a bit nasty to Bradley


*I sure hope Stacey sees Bradley in a different light, I think that the problem with her is that shes never had a NICE guy in her life before, so shes not sure how to handle him, I will be eagerly awaiting to see how all this pans out *

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I don't have a problem with old people, I just don't think tonights episode worked. It seemed rather forced. The Pauline stuff is very repetitive, she's constantly trying to move on with her life without feeling guilty about it, and get over Arthur. It's been the same thing everytime she's had any feelings about another man. 
> 
> And I don't mind Pat but that whole Frank thing seemed to come out of nowhere. It didn't help that it was brought on by Honey going on about her and Billy's love (which is completely unrealistic).


I agree with your points you make actually and certainly have reservations about Pauline's hasty decision (as well as the 2Pat and Honey nonsense).  However, I think it's good that the older actors are given a chance to shine.  I'd settle for them rather than the 'brat pack' crew any day.

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed the whole Dot/Pauline bits last night.. it was nice to see good acting for a change

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *On Monday 06 February 2006, Pauline Fowler *drumroll..............* *  *SMILED!* 
> 
> *Here is the evidence for your own eyes!!!!!* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Treasure this picture for a long long time... as you may not see another one like it for atleast a decade!*


Let's hope the wind suddenly blew at that moment, so we don't see old grotbags resuming normal service.  :Cool:

----------


## lollymay

ok random comment here, i think she looks like a pixie in that picture, but im glad to see her smiling for once.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Last night's episode was really good. Dot jumping the red light made me laugh lol  :Big Grin:   I am glad that Pauline has finally made up her mind and decided to marry Joe. It's good that she is moving on with her life. Billy and Honey are soo sweet together and Pat/Patrick/Yolande stuff is getting a bit boring now. 7/10  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

i enjoyed last nites episode especially dot with her " men drivers today!" hehe

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was really good. Bradley is trying his best to chat up Stacey and the end was soo stupidly funny lol where Pat goes "ready for round 2" and Patrick was in bed smiling  :Sick:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

*screams in terror*

^That is pretty much a word for word account of my reaction to the last scene. Except it was louder.

----------


## Amber

> *screams in terror*
> 
> ^That is pretty much a word for word account of my reaction to the last scene. Except it was louder.


You _only_ screamed?! I threw the remote at the television and threw insults at Dawn even though she wasn't there. And I screamed and now my throat is so sore!  :Angry:  I am not a happy bunny *sulks*

----------


## BlackKat

> You _only_ screamed?! I threw the remote at the television and threw insults at Dawn even though she wasn't there. And I screamed and now my throat is so sore!  I am not a happy bunny *sulks*


What? Oh, the Jake/Dawn scenes? No, I liked them.

It was Pat.   :EEK!:   And Patrick.   :EEK!:  And the hat. And he kept the hat on. And it was scary.

----------


## Amber

> What? Oh, the Jake/Dawn scenes? No, I liked them.
> 
> It was Pat.    And Patrick.   And the hat. And he kept the hat on. And it was scary.


You liked them? Well.. I'm not against Dawn or anything, it just seems a bit odd.. I think it's because I'm still hanging on to the possiblity of Chrissie coming back in the future and Jakissie being reunited. I did like the scenes before the kiss and I did overreact a little. I guess them being a couple is kinda growing on me.

And Pat and Patrick. The hat thing was extremely disturbing  :Sick:  I hope they don't make it a regular thing.

----------


## BlackKat

> You liked them? Well.. I'm not against Dawn or anything, it just seems a bit odd.. I think it's because I'm still hanging on to the possiblity of Chrissie coming back in the future and Jakissie being reunited. I did like the scenes before the kiss and I did overreact a little. I guess them being a couple is kinda growing on me.


Yeah, I liked them. I think they'd be a fun couple. I don't think they'd have a twu luv forever thing, but I think they'd be fun. I'm moving past Jakissie, and I don't want them to hold back on possible storylines/relationships for Jake on the off chance Chrissie would come back. Especially as any return would be contrived given the evidence against her, and I don't think the relationship would work a second time round. I didn't mind them splitting up, I thought it was the right thing for them.

And also *quietly* The part that was pissed at hell at Chrissie for blaming the bail money thing on Jake? That part is pleased as hell that Jake um...really seems to be missing her. Lots.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Em

> What? Oh, the Jake/Dawn scenes? No, I liked them.
> 
> It was Pat.    And Patrick.   And the hat. And he kept the hat on. And it was scary.


Oh I almost threw up.   :Sick:  some things you just dont need to see. or hear. or think about. Ewwwww!

How blatent was Pat though! I know she used to be a working girl but bl**dy hell!

----------


## Amber

Right. I have made a plan. I'm going to rob EastEnders of Patrick's hat to prevent vile viewing in the future  :Big Grin:

----------


## Em

Ohgod I have such bad visions in my head of patrick pat and the hat. Should not be allowed on tv

----------


## BlackKat

I'm going to live happy in the delusion that he put the hat back on _afterwards_. Not going to spend too much time thinking about _what_ it was after, but...the hat was not a part of that. Okay?   :Sick:

----------


## x Amby x

tonights episode was a great one! i cracked up when Bradley and Stacey were on that date! and Stacey was ordering everything of the menu! lol and the Deano/Dawn/Jake bit was funny too. lol

----------


## Em

Loved Bradley's way to get Stacy to pay!

Hes not as daft as he looks!

----------


## CrazyLea

it was alright tonight. ive seen worse  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i like the whole bradley and stacey thing. bless him.
pat and patrick made me laugh for some reason  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i like honey and billy
and thought it was a little funny with jake dawn and deano.

----------


## x Amby x

pat and patrick together was a bit of a turn off! ergh!

----------


## JustJodi

> *screams in terror*
> 
> ^That is pretty much a word for word account of my reaction to the last scene. Except it was louder.


*It scared the heebee jeebies outta me that very last part. Not a pretty sight I tell ya*

----------


## littlemo

> Loved Bradley's way to get Stacy to pay!
> 
> Hes not as daft as he looks!


Yes I thought it was great! lol. I was not expecting that. He's playing her at her own game. 

First he turned up on their date when she told him to stand her up, then he made a fool of her at the restaurant (after she made a fool of him), and then he made her kiss him in front of their family, fantastic! lol. 

If Kate Harwood is going to make Bradley gay, she's going a funny way about it. He seems really turned on by Stacey.

----------


## chance

ewww just trying to get the thought of pat and patrick in bed together out of my head.  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

That last scene was totally DISGUSTING! I think we should all complain!  :Mad:   :Banned:

----------


## tammyy2j

Loved Bradley and Stacey last night, i think they are growing on me as a couple if that will happen i did think at first that Stacey and Deano would be more suited but i don't mind her now with Bradley.

Jake hasn't any storyline since Chrissie got banged up and Alfie gone so maybe a little romance angle with Dawn will help him. I would prefer her and Jake than her and Deano he seems to young for her.

----------


## alan45

> That last scene was totally DISGUSTING! I think we should all complain!


It was vomit inducing. The hat did it for me. Obviously they werent too energetic.  :Sick:   :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh dear, after a rare decent episode on Monday, old habits seem to have returned if last night is anything to go by.

Two glaring continuity errors:
1)Pauline said she'd been married to Arthur for 40 years.  Considering Pauline is in her early 60s and Arthur has been dead for a decade, they would have married aged 11!  :EEK!:  Get real EE.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2)Pauline only discovered she had a sister in 1997, when reading through Lou's old letters to dear old Ethel, which led to the infamous trip to Ireland to find Maggie.  Therefore how could Pauline have known her all her life?   :Searchme:  

The rest was quite poor.  PatPat.   :Sick:    Weano, Yawn and Fake = zzzzzzzzzzzzz.  Pauline/Joe/Dot stuff ok.  Honey and Billy = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

4-4.5/10

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh dear, after a rare decent episode on Monday, old habits seem to have returned if last night is anything to go by.
> 
> Two glaring continuity errors:
> 1)Pauline said she'd been married to Arthur for 40 years. Considering Pauline is in her early 60s and Arthur has been dead for a decade, they would have married aged 11!  Get real EE.  
> 2)Pauline only discovered she had a sister in 1997, when reading through Lou's old letters to dear old Ethel, which led to the infamous trip to Ireland to find Maggie. Therefore how could Pauline have known her all her life?  
> 
> The rest was quite poor.  PatPat.     Weano, Yawn and Fake = zzzzzzzzzzzzz.  Pauline/Joe/Dot stuff ok.  Honey and Billy = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> 4-4.5/10


Just cause someone dies does not mean you stop been married to them... it is still a bond so she would have been 40 years married so she is not wrong there

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't think that's what they tried to make out last night though, I am quite sure it was a mistake.  This is EE we are talking about here.  Shame really because the ring stuff was a nice idea.

----------


## alan45

> Just cause someone dies does not mean you stop been married to them... it is still a bond so she would have been 40 years married so she is not wrong there


I have to disagree with you there Siobhan. When someone dies you are no longer married to them. If this was the case then how could a widow remarry without committing bigamy. If Pauline had said ''I would have been married to Arfur for 40 years'' then this would have been correct

----------


## brenda1971

I found the scene at the end with patrick and pat very   :Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

> I have to disagree with you there Siobhan. When someone dies you are no longer married to them. If this was the case then how could a widow remarry without committing bigamy. If Pauline had said ''I would have been married to Arfur for 40 years'' then this would have been correct


Ok ok.. understood but some people still say they are married even if the partner is dead cause they don't want to let go.. but I am not going to argue over this..

About last nights episode, Jake and dawn was wrong.. Jake was totally not interested and put the bet on with Deano and yet when Deano gave him the money when he kissed Dawn he seemed upset.. go figure

Stacey and Bradley, good fun but they should just stay friends.. they don't know each other at all and yet EE have force them together in my opinion

Pat and Patrick.... where did that come from?? Was Pat just horny cause it is not as if there has been much flirtation to warrant Pat demands that Patrick sleeps with her or she doesn't come back to her job...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well Pat used to earn her money that way ages ago for Johnny, so it does not surprise me that she used that angle, and why are people so disgusted by the idea, they did not even snog in front of the camera, or should only young an beautifull people have the benefits of having sex! :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

> Well Pat used to earn her money that way ages ago for Johnny, so idt does not surprise that she used that angle, and why are people so disgusted by the idea, they did not even snog in front of the camera, or should only young an beautifull people have the benefits of having sex!


I am not disgusted by it.. I thought it was funny as hell. Pat asking if he was ready for round 2 and Patrick still with his hat on  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## brenda1971

I think that it was just the thought that they had sex.

----------


## littlemo

> 2)Pauline only discovered she had a sister in 1997, when reading through Lou's old letters to dear old Ethel, which led to the infamous trip to Ireland to find Maggie.  Therefore how could Pauline have known her all her life?


I seem to remember hearing about a Fowler, sorry Beale, sister who died. I was born the year EE started so I don't really know much about the Fowler history, but I think this could be an explanation for it. I don't think she was talking about Maggie.

----------


## dddMac1

last night was ok i laughed when Stacey was ordering everything on the menu and when it was time to pay Bradley didn't have enough money and he got her to pay up after he spoke to the Waiter even though she said she had no money.Bradley aint as daft as he looks

----------


## lollymay

i think bradley should carry on the way he was last night. that was a lot better for the caracter

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I seem to remember hearing about a Fowler, sorry Beale, sister who died. I was born the year EE started so I don't really know much about the Fowler history, but I think this could be an explanation for it. I don't think she was talking about Maggie.


Fair enough.  Seeing as I have been watching since 1985 I am at a slight advantage! 

Basically Lou had twins (Pete and Pauline) and two son's (Kenny and) Ronnie  - Kenny now lives in New Zeland and Ronnie died as a child. 

Pauline does have a sister, Maggie (Flaherty), but nobody (except Ethel) knew about this until 1997 when Pauline read Lou's letters to Ethel, forcing her to trace Maggie and record those infamous episodes in Ireland.

I checked over Lou Beale's page on the EE website and it pretty much backs up what I have been saying.  I can't think of anybody else who could have been Pauline's sister apart from Maggie.    :Confused:  

Oh, hope you find the above info useful Maureen.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I just checked the EE website too, there is no mention of Pauline having a sister other than Maggie. I just can't believe EE would make that much of an error, about a family who have been there from the beginning. It's awful!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Unless Wendy said '40' by mistake instead of '30' and it didn't get noticed by the the editor, you're right it is a shocking error, unforgivable.

----------


## BlackKat

Well did they ever say Pauline _didn't_ have another sister?   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  

I didn't watch it back then so I can't say, but it is a big error to make.   :Nono:  Surely someone would have checked the scripts over -- or even Wendy Richard should have noticed?   :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

These things slip through the net every now and again.  I saw a glaring continuity error on Corrie the other week with Steve talking about his daughter, however it doesn't even compare with this error.  This caveat is colossal.   

Perhaps because Wendy doesn't want Pauline to remarry she deliberately made the mistake!

At this rate we'll hear next that Arfur's alive and well, presenting Gardener's World.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

> At this rate we'll hear next that Arfur's alive and well, presenting Gardener's World.


No he's in 'The Bill'! lol. 

Maybe when she said her sister, she mean't her sister-in-law, it's a long shot, but she has had a few. Although she doesn't call Kathy or Pat her sister does she?!

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe there's something about one of her brothers that we don't know...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah bradley proved himself last night but can you really trust someone who carries a thunderbirds fan club card around with him lol

----------


## littlemo

I loved the stuff with Bradley and Stacey tonight. It does seem like he's growing on her. 

I don't know why they are doing the stuff with Pat and Patrick though. It's unrealistic. 

More of the doctor, he seems like a nice guy. I also saw a more vulnerable side to Dawn's personality, when she got embarrassed about faking her injury. 

Overall 8/10. 

Stacey and Bradley are the best!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Dire* episode tonight!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

This thing with Pat and Patrick is ridiculous -- and mainly because there is _no_ chemistry between them, sexual or otherwise. This entire thing is apparently based on this "undeniable" attraction, but there is nothing there. They keep brushing past each other or touching hands accidently, and there's practically a huge sign coming down saying "Insert Chemistry Here." It's not enough for them to tell us that there's chemistry, there has to actually _be_ chemistry, and there just isn't so the entire thing falls flat.

Add to that the fact that it's boring, and it's a very bad storyline.

Was pretty bored tonight to be honest. Finding the Doctor dull, and one dimensional. He is 1) A doctor. 2) Good looking. 3) Polite. And that's basically it. The writers obviously don't think much of the Dennis fans that they're trying to pacify.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

I don't think Dr Cousins is supposed to be another Dennis, he's nothing like him. Maybe some people see similarities with his looks, but I don't think he looks like him personally. Dennis was muscular and had a raw sexiness about him, the Dr is handsome but he doesn't give off the same vibe. Dennis and doctor are worlds away when it comes to education also.

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't think Dr Cousins is supposed to be another Dennis, he's nothing like him. Maybe some people see similarities with his looks, but I don't think he looks like him personally. Dennis was muscular and had a raw sexiness about him, the Dr is handsome but he doesn't give off the same vibe. Dennis and doctor are worlds away when it comes to education also.


What I mean is, I think it's obvious that they've just put the doctor in as eye candy, and seeing as they just killed off their main eye candy, I think it's to please that segment of fans. However they haven't put any thought into making the doctor's personality interesting. With Dennis he did have a personality and a rich backstory, even if the character and the actor weren't to everyone's tastes.

The only interesting thing about the doctor they've deemed to show us is his naked body. I know it's still early days but his first episode was pretty much "Here's the doctor, here's the doctor naked. Any questions?" which I think is rather patronising.

----------


## CrazyLea

i think its still really early days yet. and as it goes on his character might develop into something more interesting. 

really not likeing pat and patrick, i find them boring and repulsive lol. and as black kat said i dont think theres any chemistry either.

i like bradley and stacey i think theyre cute together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey has a bit of Kat in her, playing an toying around with Bradley, I think she pushes him inorder to see how far she can take it and how much he can take of it. This of course to see wether he really likes her, it is of course a game of "Kat" and mouse!
Lacey looked a right stunner tonight.

----------


## littlemo

> Stacey has a bit of Kat in her, playing an toying around with Bradley, I think she pushes him inorder to see how far she can take it and how much he can take of it. This of course to see wether he really likes her, it is of course a game of "Kat" and mouse!
> Lacey looked a right stunner tonight.


Yes she definetely has elements of Kat in her, although I hope it doesn't take as long for her and Bradley to get together, as it did for Kat and Alfie. I don't think Stacey has been as hurt in her life as Kat has been. I know her mum has had problems, but it's nothing compared to being abused and pregnant at 13. Although she does still seem quite insecure around men.  

If she likes Bradley, I hope she'll have the confidence to make a move. At least she won't be taking a big risk, because she knows how he feels about her. 

I can't wait to see this relationship develop!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

At First I Didnt See Them Together I Thought She Was Better  With Deano But Hes Growing On Me Too

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Although The Way Stacey Has Been Acting Lately I Think Kat Would Be Proud As Punch

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Dire* episode tonight!


Wouldn't go that far, but it was quite poor I have to say.

Very little to keep me interested tonight.  In fact come to think of it Birks, maybe you're right.  It was a very boring ep which had little substance.  Pauline back to her miserable ways though at least she smiled a bit. Honey, Dawn and Doctor, who cares.  PatPat = awful beyond comprehension.  Bradley and Stacey OK but a bit on the irritating side.

3.5-4
/10.

----------


## alan45

> *Dire* episode tonight!


Dire doesnt even begin to describe it. It must be the worst episode this year.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> At First I Didnt See Them Together I Thought She Was Better  With Deano But Hes Growing On Me Too


Easy on the Upper Case dude, easy on the Upper Case.   :Cool:

----------


## Angeltigger

It was okay but it was bad- i never knew what was happening but i have not watched it since last week

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Dire doesnt even begin to describe it. It must be the worst episode this year.


There was one the other week that was far worse than this, though that doesn't say much really.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It was okay but it was bad- i never knew what was happening but i have not watched it since last week


I can tell you you have not missed a thing.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Dire doesnt even begin to describe it. It must be the worst episode this year.


HAVE YOU SAW ALL THE EPISODES THIS YEAR THEN WELL FILL ME IN?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Easy on the Upper Case dude, easy on the Upper Case.  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

> At First I Didnt See Them Together I Thought She Was Better  With Deano But Hes Growing On Me Too


I know! They're really great together. Bradley is so much more mature than Deano is. If she went out with Deano, I think she would be let down by him majorly. They are turning him into a womaniser. She wants to have a laugh, but I think Bradley does that as well as being a good guy. Bradley seems to good to be true! he's great!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

thats the problem though when people seem too dood to be true they normally have a dark secret

----------


## alan45

> HAVE YOU SAW ALL THE EPISODES THIS YEAR THEN WELL FILL ME IN?


Yes I have. What is it you need to know

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well considering its only the 2nd month i think its quite unbelieveable you have seen the whole year just tell me everything

----------


## callummc

well 'm in agreement,dire it was,boring it was,this years episodes so far must be the worst in EE history,not the actors faults,i think theve snatched some writers from an old folks home probably with alzimers who are living in the past and cant remember what their writing about,either that or itv have lent them some so we'll all turn over

----------


## JustJodi

> HAVE YOU SAW ALL THE EPISODES THIS YEAR THEN WELL FILL ME IN?


You can read about all the old episodes on the BBC East enders site,,

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> well 'm in agreement,dire it was,boring it was,this years episodes so far must be the worst in EE history,not the actors faults,i think theve snatched some writers from an old folks home probably with alzimers who are living in the past and cant remember what their writing about,either that or itv have lent them some so we'll all turn over


I think they've hired the crew from Eldorado and Albion Market.   :Ninja:

----------


## alan45

> well considering its only the 2nd month i think its quite unbelieveable you have seen the whole year just tell me everything


Sorry but I thought it was obvious that I meant the year THUS FAR  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

Right last night observations. Old people don't kiss in eastender. is this in their contracts or has a petition been sent to BBC to stop older people kissing on the lips. Pauline and joe have only kissed cheeky, ditto Dot and jim. Can people over a certain age not lip kiss???

Secondly  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  the actor who plays Bradley, well done. he is so natural at this part, it is not forced unlike Deano and Dawn. It is like the guy who play Deano is trying to hard to be a wicked Wicks

Oh and since when did Jake go from Zero - 100 over Dawn, he has been rejecting her advances since she came to the square, he kisses her for a bet to teach Deano a lesson and then he got upset last night cause he thinks he has blown it with her...  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Right last night observations. Old people don't kiss in eastender. is this in their contracts or has a petition been sent to BBC to stop older people kissing on the lips. Pauline and joe have only kissed cheeky, ditto Dot and jim. Can people over a certain age not lip kiss???


They don't want to put off their new target audience of tweenies.


[Just a theory]

----------


## JustJodi

> They don't want to put off their new target audience of tweenies.
> 
> 
> [Just a theory]


*I personally find NOTHING wrong with the older folks showing affection, I find it sweet and endearing that there is still love and romance in twilight years.  By withdrawing such affection will give the tweenies an idea that when they are OLD they are not supposed to kiss and have love and romance cos they are CUT OFF AND FINISHED ???Life isn't over till its over.*
*Ok I am done ranting now  *

----------


## Siobhan

> *I personally find NOTHING wrong with the older folks showing affection, I find it sweet and endearing that there is still love and romance in twilight years.  By withdrawing such affection will give the tweenies an idea that when they are OLD they are not supposed to kiss and have love and romance cos they are CUT OFF AND FINISHED ???Life isn't over till its over.*
> *Ok I am done ranting now  *


I total agree with you. it appears in Eastender that only young people can have true affection. that is twaddle.. my parents are in their 60's and they have more love and affection for each other than I have seen in younger people

----------


## alan45

> I total agree with you. it appears in Eastender that only young people can have true affection. that is twaddle..


Couldnt agree more. I am one of the older members on this board and I dont think romance stops at middle age. But then again this is EE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   we are talking about. Hardly the programme for role models. If we used EE as an example we would all think it was ok to kill and rob

----------


## Siobhan

Does any other soap do that? Also it appears if you are not good looking, you don't get the girl so to speak. the only time it was anyway good was when Jamie picked Sonia but then Sonia changed, became less frumpy and got martin

----------


## JustJodi

> Does any other soap do that? Also it appears if you are not good looking, you don't get the girl so to speak. the only time it was anyway good was when Jamie picked Sonia but then Sonia changed, became less frumpy and got martin


I have seen it happen on alot of American soaps, but again, American soaps are more sophisicated and glamerous, they would never have a back drop like East Enders ( for shame ) I think Sonia has some what cleaned up. 
Hey Siobhan maybe we should start a different thread on this topic ?? Whatcha think ???

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Does any other soap do that? Also it appears if you are not good looking, you don't get the girl so to speak. the only time it was anyway good was when Jamie picked Sonia but then Sonia changed, became less frumpy and got martin


Keith and Audrey did in Corrie the other week - sort of.  Let's not forget Mike Baldwin's shady past as well, along with Ken.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I total agree with you. it appears in Eastender that only young people can have true affection. that is twaddle.. my parents are in their 60's and they have more love and affection for each other than I have seen in younger people


Same here, I think we agree as we put some posts ago. What is wrong with people in their sexties having fun. My parents are the sam even after 40 years of marriage.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode last night. The Honey/Dawn/doctor scenes were funny and so was Pat and Patrick. Imo the Pat and Patrick storyline is really funny and the Bradley/Stacey scenes were good. 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Same here, I think we agree as we put some posts ago. What is wrong with people in their *sexties*  having fun. My parents are the sam even after 40 years of marriage.


A freudian slip or a typing error.  Either way very funny  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*YAWN!* Dreadful once again. Im going right off it now...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i am quite enjoying eastenders i dont see what is so wrong with it

----------


## Chris_2k11

I aint. There's nothing going on!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I found Eastenders quite boring tonight to be honest. I found the Sonia/Niaomi thing boring and the Dawn thing was totally random. Both Niaomi and Dawn have improved acting wise though. 4/10

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I aint. There's nothing going on!


Wrong Birks.  There's a lot going on..................





























.....but it's all rubbish.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *YAWN!* Dreadful once again. Im going right off it now...


May I recommend Tonight with Trevor McDoughnut and ITV1 Regional programming for the next few weeks.  Tell your friends.  Go on you know you want to.  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So true! Nothing's keeping me entertained!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> May I recommend Tonight with Trevor McDoughnut and ITV1 Regional programming for the next few weeks.  Tell your friends.  Go on you know you want to.


  :Lol:  Shall do Richie!  :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> May I recommend Tonight with Trevor McDoughnut and ITV1 Regional programming for the next few weeks.  Tell your friends.  Go on you know you want to.


Oooh....that should keep me on the edge of my seat for a few weeks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

pat and patrick. stacey and bradley. sonia and naomi. dawn and well anyone,. joe and pauline

----------


## littlemo

I agree, it wasn't a  very good episode tonight. That guy Dawn went out with, what a slimeball! And the revelation Nora made was very boring. I felt it was a shame that Bradley and Stacey weren't in it, but I suppose you have to give other people a chance. 

Despite that I find the Naomi/Sonia stuff quite realistic surprisingly. It does seem that Sonia's feelings have built up for Naomi over a period of time, and that she feels completely bewildered at what to do with herself. She's got this great reformed family unit with Martin and now everything seems to be turned on it's head. I hope the storyline comes to an end soon, but it's not the worst storyline ever, in my opinion. 

overall 3/10.

----------


## x Amby x

I really like Dawn. Good old Deano giving her a shoulder to cry on. I think they should get together, they suit each other! xxx  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

it was so boring- now i remember why i never watched it this week apart from yesterday and today....

----------


## lollymay

i didnt like the sonia/niomi bit because its going over old stuff and its boring.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am glad that Niaomi is being shown more but i must agree that the whole Sonia/Niaomi thing is getting repetitive and boring.

----------


## CrazyLea

tonights was really boring. but even though i dont like the whole sonia/naomi thing. this time round there is definately more chemistry between the too (imo)

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought this evenings episode was rubbish,Just wondering if Patrick was able to do his husbandly duties after he had been with Pat Sonia and Naomi ..I sort of figured something was up with Sonia,, Poor Keef..did any one notice he got a "hair cut" of sorts ???*

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aw I did feel sorry for Dawn. I had a friend like Deano once who wanted to be my boyfriend, and I really was just not atracted to the guy, I never gave in and we are still good friends and married other people, so Dawn should have a relationship like that with Deano.

----------


## crazygirl

i thought last nights episode wasnt worth watching and this pat and patrick thing is making me sick!! gary was funny though when he was talking to niomi about her bringing a girl back to the flat   :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

I can honestly say i haven't watched Eastenders for the past 2 weeks - Pat and Pat is just  :Sick:  so i don't particularly want to put myself through the pain  :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> A freudian slip or a typing error. Either way very funny


Uhm you got me there did not see it, typing error, or freudian,  :Stick Out Tongue:  it is funny but unintended :Rotfl:

----------


## callummc

I'm in agreement with most of you,totaly unrealistic and boring,pap and pat sickening and so is sonia and naomi

----------


## crazygirl

sonia and naomi   :Sick:   pat on pat   :Sick:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i couldnt agree with you more i just think martin and sonia make a good couple especially when you see the pair of them with rebecca

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I just wish Sonia and Martin would settle down and be happy  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That suits me fine, as long as they leave Walford.   :Nono:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know martin was getting out of control and sonia managed to calm him down

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Martin and Sonia's marriage problems were just swept under the carpet because Rebecca arrived to stay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Martin and Sonia's marriage problems were just swept under the carpet because Rebecca arrived to stay


Lack of continuity on behalf of the scripwriters

----------


## sarah21

> Lack of continuity on behalf of the scripwriters


No it wasn't. Absolutely not, and if you actually bothered to watch, you would know that. Martin and Sonia's marriage hit rock bottom and they were splitting up but Pauline had gone behind their backs and agreed to look after Rebecca for Margaret. They stayed together to look after their daughter and their problems were swept under the carpet at the time. Now they are back with a vengence.

This is a very good storyline. It is about kids marrying when they aren't old enough to know what they will want when they grow up. Sonia has now seen that there is a life outside Walford and that she doesn't have to morph into Pauline and sit in front of the tv or go to the local every night. She has realised that there is more to life but Martin, mainly due to insecurity, doesn't want to know. Naomi, offers a way out to Sonia. She represents the life she could have. 

I don't believe that Sonia is gay. She loves her friend and feels a connection with her, but because Naomi is gay, she is confused about her feelings.  Sonia is very unhappy with the way things are at the moment and I feel sorry for her because it must be bad if Rebecca can't make a difference to the way she feels and poor Martin, he really loves his wife and daughter, but he is oblivious to what is really happening.

Dawn is a spoilt, self centred woman who I can't feel the slightest sympathy with. If she didn't throw herself at anything with a pulse, she might find a decent bloke. The trouble is, she is used to getting her own way and that is why she is upset. Stupid woman.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree with you at least about Dawn.  She seem to thinks she's a Walford Queen or something.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i felt sorry for her when she thought that guy liked her then he tried to attack her i did like the way she kicked his car though but then she ended up in tears and deano gave her a shoulder to cry on

----------


## megan999

maybe Dawn is so desperate to have a man cos its Valentines Day or something  :Searchme:  anyways I think her & Deano would be good together   :Wub:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i agree maybe because hes cheeky and shes full of it but its the perfect combination

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i agree maybe because hes cheeky and shes full of it but its the perfect combination


Yeah i think Deano and Dawn would make the perfect match. Can't wait for tonight's episode looks good  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

All this Pat stuff is seriously cringeworthy. Its really putting me off Eastenders. Its just....wrong

----------


## x Amby x

tonights episode was great. Stacey was great tonight! Joes stag do was funny too. Pat and Patrick put me off!! lol xx

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was a bit boring again tonight  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was great. All the good stuff combined together and some good comedy as well. As much as many people think that Patrick and Pat's scenes are cringeworthy, I actually find them quite funny  :Big Grin:   Joe's stag do was also funny and i loved Stacey tonight. "I would rather snog Ian Beale than go to a tea party."  :Big Grin:   10/10  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Um well all right to watch as I do not want to miss any epi, but yawn it could be so much better!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

How come no one liked it that much tonight then? I think it's a great break from all the violence that we usually have  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> How come no one liked it that much tonight then? I think it's a great break from all the violence that we usually have


It feels like we have an intermezzo on to more exiting things, like solving the death of a certain person who cannot be named due to others getting a rash when reading his name! And it is quiet boring now.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How come no one liked it that much tonight then? I think it's a great break from all the violence that we usually have


I'd choose violence over Fat Pat's bedroom 'shenanigans' any day thanks!  :Sick:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree Birks, it was another drip of an episode, not awful, but not upto much either.

4.5/10.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Seems like i was the only person who liked it lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Seems like i was the only person who liked it lol


'i-lov-joe-swash' enjoyed it too!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> 'i-lov-joe-swash' enjoyed it too!


Oh right atleast it's just not me then  :Smile:   I just think it's a good break from violence and i am really liking Pat's character at the moment.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well ive not watched it yet ill get it at ten but ive been enjoying it just because there hasnt been an unplanned pregnancy, an assault or a murder doesnt make it boring

----------


## littlemo

God Stacey was a cow tonight! She really does need to learn how to apologise properly. Telling Bradley to come and get some chips with her doesn't cut it! I think her characters great but to treat people that way is just not on. Dot and Jim are lovely people and so is Bradley. 

Apart from that though I'm glad Yolande understands Stacey. I don't know where that came from, I still thought she didn't like her but it seems she does. Yolande told Stacey to show them the 'real her'. I really want her to do that, soon! 

There didn't seem that much awkwardness between Sonia and Naomi tonight, apart from when they first met. It seemed they got back to being friends. You'd think if there were feelings there for Sonia, she'd feel difficult being in the company of Pauline and the Fowlers.

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Pat turn into a nympho?

Stacey needs to apologise to Dot, Bradley and Jim. Also i didn't think Stacey and Yolande got on so well. 

EE is quiet boring at the moment.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think stacey and yolande get on so well because when she first arrived on the scene feeling a little like an outsider yolande and patrick gave her a job at the minute mart and i think they just bonded

----------


## JustJodi

*Remember what Stacey witnessed last night.. soooooooo some one is gonna be in trouble if Stacey starts telllllllinggggggg.  *

----------


## dddMac1

the episode was ok,pat and Patrick yuck. Stacey should Appoligise to Dot and Jim

----------


## CrazyLea

i didnt think last nights was the worst episode, it was better than last weeks. Im glad stacey saw patrick and pat, about time someone told Yolande. 

Poor bradley, stacey was well mean.

----------


## Katy

i thought stacey was priceless Dots face was a picture. I really enjoyed Joes stag night last night when he wore that nighty. the whole Patrick and Pat thing should really come to an end it makes my stomach churn. Stacey will tell Yolande especially as she was nice to her when she went into the shop for Chocolate.

----------


## Jada-GDR

the bit where joe came in and started reading the paper upside down  :Lol:  and i think patrick is a very stupid man and i'm glad stacey saw him and pat. and her having nothing on under her coat  :Sick:  shes well sick if i was patrick i would puke

----------


## Jada-GDR

oh yeah and go bradley *does dance*

----------


## Katy

thats what i thought. My mum was like oh my god turn it over ive just had my tea. I hope Patrick realises before its to late Pat has nothing to over him. I loved the bridesmaid dresses pauline chose.

----------


## Siobhan

Pat has gone from zero to shag monster in 30 seconds!! There was no lead up to this, just pat saying sleep with me or else kind of story. Hope it ends just as quick

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really like the 2pat storyline. I find it really funny to be honest  :Big Grin:   but i do agree that there was no build-up to the storyline. I think it was too rushed. If the writers took their time and made Pat and Patrick grow closer, the storyline could be better in my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Well I for one am disgusted with Ian Beale. I mean, how dare he?!? How dare he go and visit his mother? How dare he pay for Pauline's honeymoon? How dare he not devote every waking minute and every last penny to Jane? How dare he assume that working to keep a roof over her and the kids head is enough? And to top it all off, he cooks her a bloody meal!!

In other, less sarcastic words, STFU Jane. Shrew.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was ok. I think Keith and Rosie were the stars of tonight's episode. There acting was superb and i loved their scenes. Niaomi/Garry/Minty scenes were ok and so was Stacey and Bradley's. Loving the way Stacey is giving hints to Pat saying about that she knows about her affair with Patrick. The Dot/Jim scenes were good and it's nice to see Jim being romantic. 7/10.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Well I for one am disgusted with Ian Beale. I mean, how dare he?!? How dare he go and visit his mother? How dare he pay for Pauline's honeymoon? How dare he not devout every waking minute and every last penny to Jane? How dare he assume that working to keep a roof over her and the kids head is enough? And to top it all off, he cooks her a bloody meal!!
> 
> In other, less sarcastic words, STFU Jane. Shrew.


Yeah i found that Jane was being really harsh to Ian tonight.

----------


## lollymay

todays episode was really good but i want to no what joe put in paulines card

----------


## tammyy2j

It was nice seeing Jim being so romantic to Dot. Martin really gave Sonia the works but what did she get him.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

A box of organic cauliflowers.

----------


## JustJodi

> A box of organic cauliflowers.


*that she nicked from his stall, tsk tsk that cauliflower pays for her nursing studies  But she did buy a silk scarf for Namoi ( in a cutesy pootsey gift bag)*

----------


## Siobhan

Am I the only one who didn't think Keith was that bad with his request for Rosie to stay at home. After all, Nora is her ex mother in law and the kids were there with their gran so what was the need for Rosie to rush off?

----------


## JustJodi

> Am I the only one who didn't think Keith was that bad with his request for Rosie to stay at home. After all, Nora is her ex mother in law and the kids were there with their gran so what was the need for Rosie to rush off?


*I thought the same thing, and so did my guy, he was like, why ? And did you guys notice Keef had his hair cut??? I think Rosie should have just stayed put and let the kids deal with the grand mother  and the hospital staff. Keef went all out with what he did for Valentines day and they were trying to patch things up, Rosie in my book, was in the wrong. For once i felt bad for Keef.*

----------


## di marco

> *I thought the same thing, and so did my guy, he was like, why ? And did you guys notice Keef had his hair cut??? I think Rosie should have just stayed put and let the kids deal with the grand mother  and the hospital staff. Keef went all out with what he did for Valentines day and they were trying to patch things up, Rosie in my book, was in the wrong. For once i felt bad for Keef.*


i agree. it was unfair cos although it wasnt a meal at a posh restaurant i think it meant more the fact that keith had gone to all the effort to make it special. also, it may mot be nice that noras condition had got worse but there was nothing rosie could do, she said she was close to her, but to my knowledge she hadnt seen her for years til the other month so i dont think rosie needed to rush up there straight away

----------


## Siobhan

I was thinking the same, he did so much for her and yet she drops everything for Nora. If my ex mother in law was in hospital and charley was with her, I wouldn't drop everything

I had to laugh at Lucy and Peter talking about the elephants making Ian feel so bad and Jane smashing his perfect swan desert  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

I can see Rosie's point of view though as well. She's obviously close to Nora, and if Nora's condition is serious and there's the possibility she may die, then I can see why Rosie would want to be with her.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Instead of Chuffing Nora, in Keef's eyes it's Chucking Nora.  :Cool:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Am I the only one who didn't think Keith was that bad with his request for Rosie to stay at home. After all, Nora is her ex mother in law and the kids were there with their gran so what was the need for Rosie to rush off?


I agree. Keith went to alot of trouble and after all Rosie is the one who should be making it up to Keith since she was going to abandon him and the kids for Mike.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night that was really romantic of Jim to do that for Dot.i laughed when Lucy and Peter there talking about Elephants infront of Ian and making him feel bad

----------


## littlemo

Not a great episode tonight, just an average day in Albert Square. We saw Megan, who seemed a bit of a stuck in the mud, although Pauline wasn't that friendly to her either. The hen night was alright, it was good to see all the women together having a laugh. 

There wasn't much other than that, apart from Nora dying, which wasn't that interesting. Keith and Rosie had another fall out. Rosie shouldn't have gone back to him, it's clear it's not where she wants to be. 

There was a mention of Billy divorcing Little Mo.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was an ok episode tonight but not the best. Megan seems a good addition to the cast and you can tell that there is going to be tension between her and Pauline. It's nice to see everyone enjoying themselves at Pauline's hen party. Rosie and Keith were good tonight. 6/10  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Was totally on Rosie's side during the fight -- I was on Keith's when Rosie planned to leave with Mike and I still think it was wrong for her to do that. But Nora isn't Mike, and Keith was being selfish. I don't think they should have got back together so soon - it's obvious there are still issues to be dealt with.

Didn't get why Jane was so angry -- for god sake, so he wants to visit his mother on his own. So what? Yeah, it's a bit presumptuous for him to assume she'll take care of his kids on her own, but seeing as she hasn't mentioned that I'll assume she has other reasons. Oh, but he's promised to take her on an expensive holiday so it's all okay.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Didn't like that scene, but I don't really like the couple so.

----------


## chance

I felt quite sorry for keith,god knows why,i must be going mad.

----------


## stacyefc

i hate keith i think he is useless to rosie and she should kick him out.  he does my head in and he needs a good wash.

----------


## callummc

i watched the 10 o clock one,not bad in bits,just the miller storyline that got on my nerves,glad i didn't turn over emmerdale though,hen night was ok but a bit like we've bin here heard most of this before but some bits were funny

----------


## Siobhan

> Didn't get why Jane was so angry -- for god sake, so he wants to visit his mother on his own. So what?


Jane is angry cause he is not just going to visit his mother, he is going on safari with her as her boyfriend dropped out of the trip.

I felt sorry for keith too! Rosie was the one who was leaving him for her ex, it is only natural for him to be jealous. As for Pauline and Megan, I would be very pissed of too if someone I never met was invited to stay at my place and then to steal the hot water when I wanted a bath  :Angry: 

I laughed at the hen night, it was good

----------


## Dutchgirl

You could see Keith erasing the phonenumber coming from miles, and that it would be important. What is it building up to is the question.

----------


## JustJodi

> You could see Keith erasing the phonenumber coming from miles, and that it would be important. What is it building up to is the question.


*I also saw it coming too, I wonder if Keef has a super duper memory and has memorized the number ???  Also did u notice how quickly Mickey turned against Keef ?? Right now I just want this Miller story line to make some sense..*

----------


## Siobhan

> * Also did u notice how quickly Mickey turned against Keef ?? Right now I just want this Miller story line to make some sense..*


He didn't turn against him, he was upset that his gran has just died and his dad didn't know.

----------


## BlackKat

I think the Miller storyline makes sense -- of course, it might not be a storyline everyone enjoys although I like it, but I don't think it's confusing or that anyone is acting out of character. I didn't see Mickey as 'turning against' Keith - just saying it was a cruddy thing to do which it was.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Wow, Rosie Miller stands upto Keef - that's good.  :Smile: 

The Hen Night was great as well, reminded me of the old days.  :Smile:  

Just shows that when they put their minds to it, EE can do some OK stuff.
5 1/2 
/ 10

----------


## Bree

i really enjoyed last nights eppie loved the hen night  :Stick Out Tongue:  

and rosie and keith  :Smile: 
6/10 i give the whole eppie

----------


## crazygirl

poor keith i did feel sorry for him! but the hen party was funny

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is not out of character. But I'm just wondering what they want with Keith and Rosie. She nearly left him, he then went to crash at Minty's and Gary's, Rosie upset wanting him to come back, he comes back, she tries to win back his affections,he organizes a meal for Valentines, and again they fall out over Nora? :Searchme:  It is all too confusing. Or I will be after the next episode of.......

----------


## BlackKat

> It is not out of character. But I'm just wondering what they want with Keith and Rosie. She nearly left him, he then went to crash at Minty's and Gary's, Rosie upset wanting him to come back, he comes back, she tries to win back his affections,he organizes a meal for Valentines, and again they fall out over Nora? It is all too confusing. Or I will be after the next episode of.......


I just don't see it as confusing.   :Searchme:  Rosie's obviously still in love with Mike, despite knowing his obvious failings. She stayed for her family, and I think she wanted Keith to come back for the family. That's not to say she doesn't have feelings for Keith, but I think it's a more 'comfortable' sort of love, than any great passion.

If it's confusing, it's because the characters are confused, because the characters don't know what they want, and I think they're doing a better job with it than the Naomi/Sonia/Martin borefest.

I don't really know what you mean by not knowing what they want with Rosie and Keith. They want to tell a storyline, and this is the storyline they've decided on.   :Searchme:  Obviously if the storyline works will change from viewer to viewer, but that's all they're trying to do.

----------


## Siobhan

> It is not out of character. But I'm just wondering what they want with Keith and Rosie. She nearly left him, he then went to crash at Minty's and Gary's, Rosie upset wanting him to come back, he comes back, she tries to win back his affections,he organizes a meal for Valentines, and again they fall out over Nora? It is all too confusing. Or I will be after the next episode of.......


What I don't understand it why Keith is doing all the making up? Ok he wants to try get back to where they were but Rosie doesn't seem to care. Why beg him to come back if she didn't want him around?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> 'i-lov-joe-swash' enjoyed it too!


..and so did Joe Swash for that matter.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ponder:

----------


## shannisrules

dots stop scream in front of the car was funny i love dot shes the best, also loved the fight at the end classic! and all the slaps that were being flown everywhere  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

anyways who criticises eastenders needs to watch the last few minute of todays episode! fantastic! arrival of 2 characters! cockney knees up! fights! a wedding! great stuff

some fantastic lines, and i wasnt expecting the pat/yolande stuff until next week!

superb episode!   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"You've been sleeping with that old tart?!!!"  :EEK!:   :Lol:  

"Ey now you hang on a minute!!!"  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Dear god, that was dire.

It was great up to the bit in the Vic. Then it was just terrible.

Kevin annoyed me really - he was too loud. I hope he settles down a bit because the character was alright.

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha i thought the episode was great and kevins caracter was great!

----------


## Florijo

I like Kevin, "Shut it you tart"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> "You've been sleeping with that old tart?!!!"   
> 
> "Ey now you hang on a minute!!!"


"Have you been sleeping with my husband!?"

"I cant remember us doing much sleeping!"   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> Dear god, that was dire.
> 
> It was great up to the bit in the Vic. Then it was just terrible.
> 
> Kevin annoyed me really - he was too loud. I hope he settles down a bit because the character was alright.


i have to disgaree, its not very often i feel like commenting on eastenders these days, but tonights was top quality!!!

i loved kevin...he reminds me a lot of Del Boy...so i think he could be great in the show his catchphrase "shut up you tart"...hes a lot like Frank in a way...so maybe him and pat...  :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> i have to disgaree, its not very often i feel like commenting on eastenders these days, but tonights was top quality!!!
> 
> i loved kevin...he reminds me a lot of Del Boy...so i think he could be great in the show his catchphrase "shut up you tart"...hes a lot like Frank in a way...so maybe him and pat...


Like I said it was great up to the bit in the Vic. I just felt the fight was contrived, as well as badly co-ordinated. Suddenly everyone starts fighting, Yolande and Patrick's marriage breaks up, but it's all alright because "we wouldn't want to be anywhere else!" It was too birthday-ish -- I half expected everyone to stop turn to the camera and start singing Happy Birthday.

Last year they managed to give nods to the past, as well as have a good storyline, but it was never obviously a "birthday," episode like tonights.

----------


## Johnny Allen

good old Phil Daniels adding some much needed humour to the soap, he's going to be a great addition well done EE. A good enjoyable episode particulary the brawl, now that was some fight hilarious.

----------


## littlemo

> i loved kevin...he reminds me a lot of Del Boy...so i think he could be great in the show his catchphrase "shut up you tart"...hes a lot like Frank in a way...so maybe him and pat...


Yes I thought there was a lot of Frank in him too. I don't know whether they should copy his catchphrases, they're Frank's. Although maybe that's the way a lot of people speak in the eastend. It's strange really because Kevin has nothing to do with Frank. Brian is Pat's first husband, who is related to Kevin. I suppose those are the kinds of men she goes for.

I liked the fight at the end, classic Walford! and Peggy was getting in on sorting it all out. I was expecting the revelation from Stacey to be more spiteful, but it didn't come across that way at all. It was very casual, like she was talking to Yolande as a friend. 

I didn't think the way Bradley reacted to Stacey was nice. She was just telling the truth, and from what she saw earlier in the day (Patrick and Pat smiling and kissing on the street, which it turned out wasn't what she thought she saw), suggested that Patrick was never going to leave Pat. Obviously she can't stand to see women being taken advantage of.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Welcome to Walford, and that by Pauline, she just lightened up for a change without her eyes rolling I nearly did not recognise her.

----------


## littlemo

> Welcome to Walford, and that by Pauline, she just lightened up for a change without her eyes rolling I nearly did not recognise her.


lol. I liked that line. New people coming into it, the Wicks family forming, it was like the beginning of a new era. It is like that now in EE, it seems to be changing by the day, so many new characters, the young and the old all mixing in together. It's great!

----------


## callummc

Tonights episode was excellent,written by tony jordon,it just shows how good EE can be when actors are given a good script,sadly EEhave not got enough good writers to keep this up,i fear

----------


## Jojo

I watched tonight for the first time in ages and really enjoyed it - it was nice to see a smile on Paulines face for a change.

----------


## crazygirl

what a cracking episode!! loved it at the end it was hilerious

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Loved last night's episode. The best episode of this week in my opinion. I really like Kevin. I think he is a great character and the fight at the end was really good.
Yolande: You slept with my husband?
Pat: I don't remember doing much sleeping  :Big Grin:   Brilliant line! 
I thought Bradley's reaction towards Stacey was really horrible, all she wanted to do was tell the truth  :Confused:  and i was so glad to see Pauline get married and smile  :Smile:   Like many people have said, it is like a beginning of a new era for Eastenders  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Loved last night's episode. The best episode of this week in my opinion. I really like Kevin. I think he is a great character and the fight at the end was really good.
> Yolande: You slept with my husband?
> Pat: I don't remember doing much sleeping  Brilliant line! 
> I thought Bradley's reaction towards Stacey was really horrible, all she wanted to do was tell the truth  and i was so glad to see Pauline get married and smile  Like many people have said, it is like a beginning of a new era for Eastenders


Well Stacey must have known what Yolande's reaction would be. So I think that Bradley's reaction is not that horrible.

----------


## littlemo

> Well Stacey must have known what Yolande's reaction would be. So I think that Bradley's reaction is not that horrible.


It wasn't really the right place to say it, but I think Stacey was full of good intentions. Yolande has been nice to her recently and I don't think she'd feel comfortable about keeping her in the dark about something so important. 

You can understand why Bradley reacted the way he did, because he sees what she did as her being a trouble maker. I also don't think Bradley likes making a scene. Whereas Stacey likes to get the reputation as somebody who doesn't care what other people think and how many people look. Which I think is the way a lot of people would like to be given the choice.

----------


## megan999

> It wasn't really the right place to say it, but I think Stacey was full of good intentions. Yolande has been nice to her recently and I don't think she'd feel comfortable about keeping her in the dark about something so important. 
> 
> You can understand why Bradley reacted the way he did, because he sees what she did as her being a trouble maker. I also don't think Bradley likes making a scene. Whereas Stacey likes to get the reputation as somebody who doesn't care what other people think and how many people look. Which I think is the way a lot of people would like to be given the choice.


When I saw Friday's epi, I thought Bradley was being harsh, but after thinking about it I can see both his and Stacey's side of it. I still think Stacey should have told Yolande somewhere less public, but then that's not her style!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Emma-Lou

I really enjoyed Fridays episode recently i have just watched it but not enjoyed it that much but Fridays was good.I think Stacey was right to tell Yolande about Pat and Patrick.I liked the fact that it started out with just Yolande and Pat fighting but then suddenly everybody got invoved while others just stood back and watched while Pauline seemed really happy and calm.

----------


## x Amby x

the last episode was great! i like the Wicks family, they're great! Kevins a great addition to the square! but we didnt really see much of Carly! lol Kevin and Denao have a real father and son bond the way they were joking around at Pats lol xx

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Didn't enjoy that.  Apart from some bits with Dot and Pauline, it was very painful to watch.  The fight at the end was atrocious.  For a big episode, I was NOT impressed. 

3.5-4
/10

----------


## Siobhan

was it just me or did everyone else want to sing "parklife" when they seen kevin?

----------


## tammyy2j

> was it just me or did everyone else want to sing "parklife" when they seen kevin?


Yes i did i kept thinking Damian Albarn was going to drive through Walford,  i like his character from what we saw of him. The wedding reception was funny with the fighting.

----------


## Jojo

> was it just me or did everyone else want to sing "parklife" when they seen kevin?


lol - i was expecting him to say, I get up late 'cept Wednesdays, when I get rudely awakened by the dustcart.....

He looks like he could be a good character though, but I'm going to reserve judgment for a while and see how much the scriptwriters ruin him, like they seem to have everyone else so far.  I think I have watched once in the past 4 weeks now and I have followed EE since the start.  Even if Pat/Pat wasn't bad enough, I don't think I really want to be watching for what appears to be lined up for us.

----------


## Jada-GDR

kevin looks like a great character. carly looked realy ugly in that scene, i know shes not really like that but it was funny. patrick's had it coming to him, the stupid git. go stacey, dunno what bradley's problem was. yay, pauline and joe. boo, joe has a secret. more man trouble. blah blah blah.

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Yes i did i kept thinking Damian Albarn was going to drive through Walford,  i like his character from what we saw of him. The wedding reception was funny with the fighting.


_damon_ albarn lol. if my mate saw you calling her fave person on the planet damian shed be like NOOOOOOOOOOO! just in case you were interested.

and back to the episode, pauline was being a bit mean wasn't she? one of her friends has just discovered that their hubby's been sleeping with a pink prune and shes just like "welcome to walford!"  :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Really good episode tonight. Thoroughly enjoyed it.  :Smile:  Just the parts with Kevin I wasn't too keen on.

----------


## Florijo

Aww, poor Ian. I know he can be annoying but I feel sorry for him, having lost both his parents. 

I hate the Pat/Patrick thing. What exactly was the point of it all? It all seemed so random, especially as it looks as though Patrick will give up the car lot. It seems like the only reason they gave him the car lot was so that they could put him with Pat for a contrived fling. No character development or anything.   :Wal2l: 

Not sure about Carly. I have not taken to her in the way I took to Bradley (i.e I liked him after his first episode) but I will give her a chance.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Adam gave a convincing performance there! Jane is so sympathetic, he should hold on to here for dear life.
The story could be that of real life. It is so utterly freak to go and visit someone and at the same time they have an accident. My dad went to visit my grandma in South Africa she died on the night when he supposed to fly out there, she wasn't even ill. Real life can be so bizarre you couldn't make it up.

----------


## BlackKat

I'm not sure about Carly either. There wasn't anything dislikable about her, but at the same time, as you said Florijo, I didn't take to her instantly either.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not a bad episode but I am gutted that they are killing Kathy Beale off.  The short-mindedness of the bosses is bewildering.  There's no need to kill her off just to create a plot, where does it end?

Great performance from Adam Woodyatt, proving that given decent material (NOT Free Wellard), he can put in a sterling performance.

The rest was a bit dull to be honest.

Haven't taken to Kevin/Carly/Nico at all yet, but it's early days so I'll keep my hopes up.

4.5-5
/10

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Poor Ian ive not really been a fan of him but tonight bless him i felt sorry for the guy great acting from Adam even if he did find out right at the end cant wait untill tomorrows episode to see Adam's portrail of how Ian is feeling right now. 

Cant belive Eastenders are killing Kathy it seems all the old characters are leaving (even ones who left ages ago) and they are making it into a whole new soap that views will no longer recognise if they carry on ive been a fan for years but even i ardly recognise it anymore.

I didnt think much of Kevin tonight he was way better on friday night not likeing Carly alot but she may grow on me.

Felt sory for Stacey tonight though having near enough the entire square hate her even Bradley the one person that seemed to truely like her since Ruby left.

----------


## littlemo

Yolande gave a reasonable performance as the betrayed wife, and I did feel a bit sorry for her. Pat can be a bit self involved, but I do prefer her a lot more than Yolande. She doesn't care what people think of her, and she's confident, I like that in a character. You make one mistake and everybody hates you in Walford. 

Felt sorry for Stacey tonight. Bradley isn't giving up the fight easily. I found Yolande's words a bit harsh as well. She was right that Stacey should have told her somewhere more private, but Stacey's not a bad person. She had no right to say that, she barely knows her. 

I don't know what to say about the Wicks. Don't know them well enough yet.

Sad for Ian.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I found Yolande's words a bit harsh as well. She was right that Stacey should have told her somewhere more private, but Stacey's not a bad person. She had no right to say that, she barely knows her.


I agree about that okay yeah Stacey could have taken her aside and said it in private but the girl was looking out for Yolande bless her and Yolande was right nasty to her tonight i used to think Yolande was alright but now i dont like her very much at all Stacey is only guilty of being a good friend to Yolande and she should have realised that.

----------


## littlemo

> I agree about that okay yeah Stacey could have taken her aside and said it in private but the girl was looking out for Yolande bless her and Yolande was right nasty to her tonight i used to think Yolande was alright but now i dont like her very much at all Stacey is only guilty of being a good friend to Yolande and she should have realised that.


Exactly! Some people can't see past the end of their nose. Not many people on the square know about Stacey's family, and the suffering that she is going through. Yolande hasn't seen all sides of Stacey, if she had she would know that she isn't an evil person. 

Although I suppose you can't blame people for only seeing the worst side of Stacey, because she doesn't open up easily. She's a lot like Kat in that way.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Exactly! Some people can't see past the end of their nose. Not many people on the square know about Stacey's family, and the suffering that she is going through. Yolande hasn't seen all sides of Stacey, if she had she would know that she isn't an evil person. 
> 
> Although I suppose you can't blame people for only seeing the worst side of Stacey, because she doesn't open up easily. She's a lot like Kat in that way.


There is alot of Kat in Stacey i think and you can just tell that when Stacey is ready she will reveal all just like Kat did. Yolande was bang out of order tonight Stacey isnt a bad person she just hasnt had much love and care in life and therefore isnt able to show love and care back to people but when she wants to be she can be really sweet.

I hope Stacey cracks soon so the entire square can see whats really underneathe the tough Stacey they all seem to know and hate

----------


## BlackKat

In Yolande's defence if someone announced my husband had been cheating on me to the entire pub I'd be pretty angry at them too. Yes, Stacey has her reasons and her background that causes her to do things like that, but unless I know someone's background when they do something like that my first thought isn't "Well I won't say anything because they might have had a horrible home life."

----------


## stacyefc

i agree i think yolande was only angry and that is why she acted like that.  she is more angry that stacy told her in public.

pat is really doing my head in at the moment she thinks she is someone special

----------


## Chris_2k11

Did anyone else feel that the way Jane told Ian was a little bit rushed?  :Searchme:  I thought that scene could have been better if it had gone on for a bit longer...  :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

*I think they wasted too much screen time on Pat/Patrick/Yolande,, they could have freed up a bit more time for Ian and Jane's scene..Adam did a great job, a convincing job actually !!!!*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *I think they wasted too much screen time on Pat/Patrick/Yolande,, they could have freed up a bit more time for Ian and Jane's scene..Adam did a great job, a convincing job actually !!!!*


Yeah I agree with that Jodi.  :Clap:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Adam was great his face was really showing that he was horrified by the news of kathy. Adam is really convincing. And it is a shame that they did not give it more time.

----------


## Siobhan

Sad to say if it had gone on any longer, I would have been in tears. Just that "no" for ian was enough to bring a lump to my throat  :Crying:

----------


## shannisrules

yeah me to adam played that well, i did feel sorry for stacey though she just wanted to do what was right

----------


## alan45

Ian Beale played by Adam Woodyatt was in top form last night. It just shows how good the old established characters are the backbone of EE. Much superior to all the Shannis and Kalfie nonsense.  

Well done Adam

----------


## Siobhan

It is just me or has Yolande's accent become stronger over the past few weeks. It is getting really annoying and seem fake. It may not be but it seems it to me

----------


## shannisrules

i dont like yolande how do you say it anyway people call her different names dot-yoland,
pat-yolander, everyone else-yolande

----------


## Katy

the last final scene was so good, and yolandes accent has become stronger in my opinion she seems to put the emphasis on the end syllable which she never did. I thought Ian was so good with his video camera, and then to hear the news it was awful. i cant believe im going to miss tonights episode.

----------


## Jojo

Im watching it at the minute, and yolande is seriously annoying me.  Yes I feel sorry for her over Pat/Pat, but who is she to act all high and mighty - wasn't she still married when she met and started living with Patrick......

And I just don't like her change in character - she was great a while back, and now, like some of you have said, her accent has gone so much stronger, its almost like the sudden disappearing american accent from Vicky..

----------


## crazygirl

pat saying to yolande 'it was just a bit of fun' i would of smacked her in the mouth

----------


## Katy

id have done more than given her a smack in the mouth. I could believe she had the nerve to go round there. I felt Sorry for Stacey as she did only want to do the right thing.

----------


## crazygirl

> id have done more than given her a smack in the mouth. I could believe she had the nerve to go round there. I felt Sorry for Stacey as she did only want to do the right thing.


yes i felt sorry for stacey! poor girl

----------


## Siobhan

> yes i felt sorry for stacey! poor girl


but yolande was right, she could have been a bit more dicreet about it and come to her in confidence instead of blabbing it all over the pub

----------


## Dutchgirl

> wasn't she still married when she met and started living with Patrick......


Ooh yeah forgot about that, what a nerve some people have! :Ponder:  
But still Pat was slapped again, is the count up to three now?

----------


## Jojo

I did feel for Stacy, but then she was having a pop at Patrick and there was Bradley right behind her!!  I really like Bradley's character, he makes a change.  I think Stacy obviously does really like Bradley, but she's got to learn to keep quiet about things, that or reveal them discreetly rather than being in peoples face all of the time.

Too much time devoted to them though I think.  

Brilliant from Ian.  Jane was way too quick coming out with it, but bless him, did I have a lump in my throat!

----------


## Siobhan

How did you tell someone their mum is dead??? I think I would rather have it done quickly then to have the fussing. Ian knew before she said it though. when she say about the accident and then she told him to sit down, he knew then so she just came out and said it

----------


## Jojo

> How did you tell someone their mum is dead??? I think I would rather have it done quickly then to have the fussing. Ian knew before she said it though. when she say about the accident and then she told him to sit down, he knew then so she just came out and said it


True, but it was all sort of rolled into one sentence, no pause between Ian sit down love and shes gone, kathys dead - I would have paused a little bit I think

----------


## BlackKat

The way Jane told Ian bugged me as well. I think she said it quite harshly - it didn't feel right, like the acting was off. It wasn't what she said, it was how she said. She sounded quite bitchy to me.   :Searchme:

----------


## crazygirl

> but yolande was right, she could have been a bit more dicreet about it and come to her in confidence instead of blabbing it all over the pub


yes i know she could which she should of done but she was so annoyed about it it just came out at the wrong time

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Adam did a fab job last night there wasnt much ofa line for him but that no was just perfect however i do think they rushed the line that Jane had there she could have sat him down properly a bit earlier in the episode instead of having the other rubbish that they had. Ian and Jane was by far the best bit last night i think and Adam played a very convincing act.

----------


## Paddy

The bit that made it unconvincing for me was they way she said 'Kathy is dead' rather than 'your Mum is dead'

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The bit that made it unconvincing for me was they way she said 'Kathy is dead' rather than 'your Mum is dead'


You also wouldn't say 'dead' either. You'd say 'died' or 'passed away' I think...  :Ponder:

----------


## crazygirl

yea i noticed that she was also on the phone a long time and they would of asked to speak to ian

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree about the Kathy bit it did seem odd but maybe thats just what they felt Jane would say in that situation having never met Kathy but i really dunno but i still stand by what i said about Jane and Ian being the best part of last night episode and am really looking foward to tonights episode to see how Adam shows Ian's feelings now tat we have more time to see Ian

----------


## Chris_2k11

I really am not a fan of this Wicks clan   :Ninja:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I like Deano but Kevin and Carly are really annoying me.

Poor Ian but he shouldnt have had a dig at Martin for what he did to Jamie becuase Jamie forgive him for that

----------


## Florijo

Did anyone else feel that they did not spend long enough dealing with Ian's grief? It seemed as though it was given less importance than the Wicks storyline. I mean a character that has been in EE from the start (albeit having left a while ago) has just died and this conflict between this family that we have only just met (the Wicks) and their in-laws seemed to take up most of the episode.   :Mad:  

Great acting by Adam Woodyatt though.   :Bow:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Did anyone else feel that they did not spend long enough dealing with Ian's grief? It seemed as though it was given less importance than the Wicks storyline. I mean a character that has been in EE from the start (albeit having left a while ago) has just died and this conflict between this family that we have only just met (the Wicks) and their in-laws seemed to take up most of the episode.   
> 
> Great acting by Adam Woodyatt though.


I agree great acting from Adam but to much Wicks storyline, not impressed to tell you the truth

----------


## BlackKat

> I really am not a fan of this Wicks clan


Me either. Shockingly, Deano is the one I like best.   :EEK!:  (I thought there was a nice moment yesterday with him defending Pat.)

Carly's really bugging me, and I can't say why. I don't think the actress is very good. Kevin's annoying as well, and I don't care how many things Phil Daniel's has been in, he's too loud and over the top.

Maybe they'll settle in, but right now I just don't like them.

---


Thought Adam Woodyatt was fantastic in todays episode.   :Cheer:  As was James Alexandrou. I'm not a big fan of Jane though. I thought Peggy was out of order, she should have steered clear instead of banging the door down to try and speak to Ian.

So-so episode. I felt too much time was spent on the NuWicks, when it should have been focused on Kathy's death.

----------


## Johnny Allen

can we please have some more of Kevin and Nico's dad Yanis, those two are very funny together. Are Nico's family going to be in it permantely?

----------


## di marco

> You also wouldn't say 'dead' either. You'd say 'died' or 'passed away' I think...


yeh i thought she said it ok til she added kathys dead, its just not the sort of way you tell someone, plus when she said that bit her voice seemed to lose the caring voice and it sounded more like she didnt really care that much, well thats what it sounded like to me anyway!

----------


## littlemo

Kathy left a long time ago, and to be honest I don't feel that sad about it. Adam is a good actor though, and he portrays grief well. 

I'm really taking to Nico, he's really gorgeous and he seems like a very sweet guy. It's strange seeing the guy who used to play Chris (not going to attempt to spell the surname) from Birds of a Feather. He's changed a lot, much older and has grown out a bit from the way he was before. I'd say the mother, is a traditional greek matriach, and rules the roost. But clearly Carly can take care of herself. 

I think they are good editions to the square. It's been a long time since we've had foreigners in EE, there's been a few indians, but it's nice to have a change. Have we had any greeks before? I don't think so. Interesting introduction, not sure how it will pan out, but could progress nicely.

----------


## Florijo

> Are Nico's family going to be in it permantely.


I don't believe they are. I know Yannis is only going to be in about three episodes. I hope EE don't bombard us with the new Wicks like they always seem to do with new characters. We hardly know Deano, and now we have to get to know Kevin and now Carly, and soon Bert etc etc. Too many new faces. It feels like a completly different show.

----------


## shannisrules

am i the only one who's really liking the wicks- they're just what eastenders needs to liven it up a bit i most like kevin

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Too much time with the Wicks not enough time with Ian we dont need to see the Wicks really they havent been in it long enough to have an audience that really cares about them like people will do with Ian and tonight Ian is what people will have wanted to see tonight. While i lke Deano and its great to see him the other to i really cant stand and i would have rather they focused the entire episode on Ian tonight as i dont think we aregoing to see him now until he comes back with Ben.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I don't believe they are. I know Yannis is only going to be in about three episodes. I hope EE don't bombard us with the new Wicks like they always seem to do with new characters. We hardly know Deano, and now we have to get to know Kevin and now Carly, and soon Bert etc etc. Too many new faces. It feels like a completly different show.


oh really it's just the guy that plays Yanis (the bloke from Birds of a feather) seems to be on the Eastenders cast list as 2006 onwards. I would like him to stay he's has the potential to be a great addition.

----------


## Florijo

Yep, according to his website, Peter Polycarpou (Yannis) filmed only three episodes.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Im not a fan of Yanis dunno why just havent had the chance to yet

----------


## littlemo

> am i the only one who's really liking the wicks- they're just what eastenders needs to liven it up a bit i most like kevin


Yes I agree, I like them. But they can't all continue living in Pat's, it's just ridiculous. How many bedrooms has she got? They've got Billy and Honey living there as well. 

I reckon Peggy should allow Billy and Honey to move in with her for the time being. And the Wicks should find a place of their own, a house on the square. I hope Nico's staying. Him and Carly do seem to be in love, so I think he could be. Probably Carly will say that she'll get back with him on the condition that they can stay in the square, and be as far away from his family as possible. 

I'm looking forward to seeing storylines involving the Wicks family.

----------


## Florijo

Pat's house is another EE tardis. It used to be the Slaters' house, then the Queen Vic, now it is Pat's house that seems to house more people than it really should.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeah i know from outside you wouldnt think thm houses would hold so many people yet they seem to hold loads

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I agree great acting from Adam but to much Wicks storyline, not impressed to tell you the truth


I agree with that.  Shows the two extremes in the show right now - great acting from Adam Woodyatt, yet the Wicks stuff has been very disappointing.  Not only have they been shoved in our faces, but they have also been very disappointing.  Phil Daniels I have to say has been out of his depth so far, and Kellie Shirley has also been disappointing.  What a shame, I had such high hopes for them.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I agree with that.  Shows the two extremes in the show right now - great acting from Adam Woodyatt, yet the Wicks stuff has been very disappointing.  Not only have they been shoved in our faces, but they have also been very disappointing.  Phil Daniels I have to say has been out of his depth so far, and Kellie Shirley has also been disappointing.  What a shame, I had such high hopes for them.


Absolutely they brought them in to fast i think and now they are making us watch them fight with Nico's family while most of us would rather watch Ian who is a very well established character grieve for his mum, this just happens to be about the best storyline Ian has evry been involvd in yet we have to watch a fight between two families we dont even care about

----------


## Florijo

Ian and Adam deserved more than play second fiddle. He was saddled with that appalling Wellard storyline and then they give him hardly any screen grieving time before shipping him off to South Africa for who knows how long. The Wicks' family fight with the Greek in-laws could have waited a few episodes, or at least not be so full on. 

Adam's acting today has proved yet again how the acting awards at soap/TV awards are won more on a popularity contest than on actual acting ability. I feel sorry for Adam (and Pam St Clement etc) as they will never get any awards for their acting, especially when they are voted for by Internet voting and the like.   :Mad:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh i agree that that fight could have waited until Ian had gone we needed to see him alot more than we did tonight before watching him leave.

Brilliant acting from Adam and James tonight im even considering writing to Adam after this to tell him hw well i think he has done

----------


## JustJodi

*Kudos to Adam and James this evening as well, they were great, Vixie-Lou thats a nice guesture, stars some times really appreciate  "praise"..*

*I also thought that that Greek family and the Wicks family brawl, was totally uncalled for, and I felt bad for Pat , cos she looses a friend, and then comes home to a trashed living room,,*

*More time should have been spent with Ian and less time on the NEWBIES (ie the Wicks )*

*Will be interesting to see what happens on Thursday *

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree Ian was neglected tonight which will make me dislike Kevin and Carly even more now. Yeah poor Pat no one has really mentioned her.

Im loving the stuff with Adam he deserves to know that he has done a good job portraying the way Ian would react

----------


## Florijo

Adam seems like a nice guy, apparently he does loads of bike rides for charity. Top bloke. It will be a sad day when Ian, Pat (and Dot) leave EE. Ian has always been the type of guy that feels real, like a normal guy.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree he is like the person that everyone has seen sometime in their lives the little geek who always gets bullied

----------


## Siobhan

Ok I confess, when pat started crying that was me gone  :Crying:  :Crying:  Ian and martin scene was very moving and touch, Shame is was overmarred by the poor Wick fight. That could have waited til another day. "parklife"

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Parklife?  It was all a Blur with the Wicks stuff.  Pondlife would have been a more appropriate term.

----------


## parkerman

I thought the scenes with the Wicks etc. were just awful. It was like something on children's television. I thought both the writing and the acting were unbelievably bad. And I agree with what most people have said above, more time should have been given to Ian...if only to show the rest of the cast how to act.

----------


## JustJodi

> Ok I confess, when pat started crying that was me gone  Ian and martin scene was very moving and touch, Shame is was overmarred by the poor Wick fight. That could have waited til another day. "parklife"


*Siobhan that was how I felt,, I started bawling as soon as Pat was told, it was a good scene in the darken cafe with Ian and Martin, Martin has lost so many people in his family that he loved, so he did a good job ..The Wicks fight would have been ok for a FILLER  when there were some "down days " with the program,, I think it was a waste of space..*

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian and Martin's scenes were good i forgot they are cousins because they never really seemed that close. Sonia as usual was cow i really hope they kill her character and get her to leave Walford. All Kevin seems to do is fight since he arrived but i like his character not sure about Carly yet. If i was Pat coming back seeing the state of her house and being upset that her friend died i throw them out.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought the scenes with the Wicks etc. were just awful. It was like something on children's television. I thought both the writing and the acting were unbelievably bad. And I agree with what most people have said above, more time should have been given to Ian...if only to show the rest of the cast how to act.


Couldn't agree more Parkerman.

P.S. Nice to have you back.  Was wondering only yesterday where you had got to.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ian and martin deserved a bigger part of yesterdays episode. Sonia was a right...... wel fill in for yourselves, it would be censured if I would say what I think. The Wicks and the inlaws who can beleive any of that? Well do not know any Greek families myself but it was just utter rubish. And then going around an thrashing Pat's livingroom, my heart broke, I love Pat.

----------


## Siobhan

what was eastender trying to do last night. This is a bad actor: shows clips of the wicks, and now this is a good actor : shows ian or pat. they total took away from Kathy's death and as an old character she deserved more time  :Angry:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Again I couldn't agree more.  EE obviously have their priorities wrong these days - either that or they are getting even more out of touch with their adult audience.

----------


## Siobhan

> Again I couldn't agree more. EE obviously have their priorities wrong these days - either that or they are getting even more out of touch with their adult audience.


They got out of touch with the adult audience when they brought in people for looks and not for talent. Look at corrie, there is very little eye candy in the show but good actors. They would never take away from an old actor talent with a new family who are just bad.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well to be fair, even Corrie have gone down the 'totty' route in recent years to an extent, e.g. the recasting of Sarah-Platt into a 'sexy' teenager aka Tina-O'Brien.  However they haven't done it anywhere near to the same extent as EE have, add to that the 'dumbing down' of some storylines.  

I don't think Juila Smith - bless her - would have been happy with this.

----------


## parkerman

> Couldn't agree more Parkerman.
> 
> P.S. Nice to have you back.  Was wondering only yesterday where you had got to.


Thank you Richie.

I've been on holiday in Lanzarote for a couple of weeks. I went to see if Kat and Zoe were there, but I couldn't find them...  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You've missed some OK episodes with Pauline preparing for marriage with Mr Benn, but otherwise not much.

Sounds like Kat and Zoe's absense is another case of bad continuity on behalf of EE!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Thank you Richie.
> 
> I've been on holiday in Lanzarote for a couple of weeks. I went to see if Kat and Zoe were there, but I couldn't find them...


Oh well funny. :Rotfl:  And you did not stumble into Lisa and Phils baby either?

----------


## parkerman

Fortunately (?) I saw most of the episodes out in Lanzarote. They receive something called BBC Prime, which shows each Eastenders episode two days after they are shown in Britain. I don't want to go over old ground, but I agree that the Pauline/Dot stuff was the best...which once again shows how much Eastenders has declined. Without the "older" actors like June Brown, Adam Woodyat, Pam St Clement and Wendy Richard it would be finished altogether.

----------


## JustJodi

> Fortunately (?) I saw most of the episodes out in Lanzarote. They receive something called BBC Prime, which shows each Eastenders episode two days after they are shown in Britain. I don't want to go over old ground, but I agree that the Pauline/Dot stuff was the best...which once again shows how much Eastenders has declined. Without the "older" actors like June Brown, Adam Woodyat, Pam St Clement and Wendy Richard it would be finished altogether.


 
*Hiya Parkerman,, missed ya on the boards too,, also hate u for being out there sunning your buns  while we freeze ours off LOL*
*I rue the day we loose our older actors in EE, its slowly being taken over by the so called younger set who can not act their way out of a hat..*
*JMHO ( just my honest opinion... not wanting to be busted for so called text talk or/and using abverations   ) !!!*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I totally agree with everything you have all said since my last post. I hardly recognise Eastenders anymore and although im only a teenager and havent been alive for as long as Eastenders has been running i have seen every episode becuase mum is a big Eastenders fan and used to tape all the episodes until she got annoyed with doing it so yeah ive seen every episode and Eastenders have basically ruined the show and made it unrecognisable within the space of 3 months at least maybe more.

Ian/Kathy/Martin deserved more of a storyline there lastnight than what they got Eastenders seem to have forgotton about some of the older characters and is more concearned that we get to know new families such as the Wicks'.

Martin was good lastnight and i agree he has had alot of experience and was doing what Mark would have done for Ian and what Mark had done for Martin in previous years.

Sonia was out of order okay yeah maybe Martin should have phoned her or something but she should have known that he would have been doing something important just like Dot and Jim said.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree.  Every time one of those four decides to leave, EE will move a step towards the end.  The first I fear is June, who will be 80 this time next year.  The other three have time on their side - Wendy and Pat are 62 and 63 respectively, while Adam is 37 - but even they could go if it gets worse.  Adam said only last week in an interview that things got so bad this time last year that he was about to quit, and the boss convinced him to stay in the end.   

They can't rely on many more names to return to boost the show's ratings because they've nearly killed them all off!   :Wal2l:  

I will probably now only watch EE when these four are involved, and because these four have been involved a lot lately, once this Ian stuff dies down, I'll be switiching off at regular intervals.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I was going to mention that in my last post but i forgot so thanks for bringing it up. I absolutely agree i think one or more will leave pretty soon i think Adam will leave not becuase of age or anything as you said he is only young but i think he would leave becuase if fans who have been watching the show from early days like myself (even if it was from a tape) no longer recognise the show then how must the actors feel about what the show has become. If i was Adam id leave as soon as i can becuase lastnight should have centered around Ian and the people who were close to Kathy and the rest of the crap shuld have been either left out and saved for another day or just show little bits of it when the time is right instead it centered around Carly Kevin Nico and crew and Ian was the cut off when they felt he needed to make an appearence.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Let's not forget, Pat was on the brink of being axed just over a year ago under a different producer.  If that had happened, EE would be in huge trouble right now.

----------


## parkerman

I'm not surprised Ian thought of leaving if he knew that Wellard storyline was coming up! I think it fair to add that as well as the four I mentioned above, I do also like John Bardon and to, some extent, Rudolph Walker. (Old 'uns again, you see!) I used to like Natalie Cassidy but both her character and her acting seem to have gone down hill recently.

I shall definitely quit watching Eastenders however if they ever axe Winston. It was good to see him enjoying himself at Pauline's wedding....

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I actually think Eastenders are in alot of trouble at the moment they are losing more and more fans the more people they axe or upset enough so the actors want to leave what they have to realise is fans want the older chacters they all know and love instead of being made to watching people they hardley know only i fear they wont realise this until its to late i mean you touched on it earlier Richie that if Pat Ian Dot or Pauline left you would stop watching i think that is pretty much what most people will do aswell so if they dont get their acts together and sort it out they are in danger of getting the show axed.

----------


## Siobhan

> I shall definitely quit watching Eastenders however if they ever axe Winston. It was good to see him enjoying himself at Pauline's wedding....


without himself and Tracey, there would be no eastenders

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Even them i think will so be in danger of being axed Eastenders obviously are not interested in the older characters and Tracy and Winston have been around for a while so they will probably axe them and bring in younger replacements for them

----------


## Siobhan

yeah probably preston and chantelle to get a younger crowd in  :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

As much as im totaly against Eastenders bringing in all these young new people i do like Preston and Chantelle and think it would be great to have them in my favourite show but i dont want them to do it becuase it just verges on ridiculous

----------


## parkerman

> yeah probably preston and chantelle to get a younger crowd in


Don't even joke about it!   :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I'm not surprised Ian thought of leaving if he knew that Wellard storyline was coming up!


Do you know what: In the interview he gave last week, Adam says the show has been good since October.  That means that he thinks the show has either been good since he was once again bullied by Phug Mitchell ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  yawn), or during the Wellard storyline ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  yawn again ).  I don't understand his logic.   :Confused:  




> I think it fair to add that as well as the four I mentioned above.  I do also like John Bardon and to, some extent, Rudolph Walker. (Old 'uns again, you see!) I used to like Natalie Cassidy but both her character and her acting seem to have gone down hill recently.


I agree I like Jim and Patrick as well, and until recently Yolande - but I think the writers have wrecked her character in recent weeks.  I liked Sonia when she was in the Jackson clan, but since they've gone she's become of little interest to me.  Since she had those new melons, it has made her character look even more ridiculous that it is already.   




> I shall definitely quit watching Eastenders however if they ever axe Winston. It was good to see him enjoying himself at Pauline's wedding....


Ha ha!  Fortunately I can't see Winston or Tracy leaving any time soon.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> As much as im totaly against Eastenders bringing in all these young new people i do like Preston and Chantelle and think it would be great to have them in my favourite show but i dont want them to do it becuase it just verges on ridiculous


Well all soaps need a younger element to them to sustain a healthy audience/demographic, otherwise they would flounder.  However EE has gone so far up the tweenie route in recent years, it has worked to the detriment of the programme output.  Even Corrie have done this to an extent, though not as bad.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I used to like Sonia aswell but now she is just annoying. I like Jim dont really like Patrick or Yolande she has become annoying aswell and nothing like she was when she first arrived. 

I hope Tracy doesnt go Winston doesnt really make much difference becuase he is hardley there aint i never see him when he does make an appearence anyway so im too bothered about him.

----------


## BlackKat

> Do you know what: In the interview he gave last week, Adam says the show has been good since October.  That means that he thinks the show has either been good since he was once again bullied by Phug Mitchell ( yawn), or during the Wellard storyline ( yawn again ).  I don't understand his logic.


Didn't he say that he'd started reading the rest of the episodes instead of just his own scenes? It could just mean that he's enjoying the other storylines again, even if his own aren't that good.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I can't remember actually, however the other storylines themselves leave a lot to be desired!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

So where is Winston, haven't seen him around lately?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Someone said a few posts back that he was at Pauline's wedding but as i said i rarley notice him pop up so i didnt see him

----------


## JustJodi

> Someone said a few posts back that he was at Pauline's wedding but as i said i rarley notice him pop up so i didnt see him


I remember in past episodes,, Martin or Alfie  would say OH WINSTONS MINDING THE STALL FOR ME FOR A BIT,, but haven't heard that expression in quite some time, I mean its funny isn't it how we do notice some of the extras, like Tracey got between Sam and got lamped ... :Ponder:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh i always notice when Tracy has a line becuase my friend looks out for her and she often used to tell me she had a line and now i realise she has a line without thinking about it

----------


## parkerman

> So where is Winston, haven't seen him around lately?


He was in the Queen Vic at Pauline's wedding.

----------


## crazygirl

well i watched last nights episode today and it was so boring   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> well i watched last nights episode today and it was so boring


The Ian bits were not boring the rest was thou. I think the bits with Ian were fab well done to Adam   :Cheer:

----------


## crazygirl

> The Ian bits were not boring the rest was thou. I think the bits with Ian were fab well done to Adam


yea ok ian's scenes were good and adam is a fab actor! but the wicks are jusr doing my head in and a lot of it was based on them last night

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh the only Wicks i like is Deano i really cant stand Carly and Kevin though and there was way to much of them lastnight and not enough of Ian

----------


## Dutchgirl

> He was in the Queen Vic at Pauline's wedding.


Wow, you even saw that when you were away. Thanx for that, I'm going to look out for him especially.

----------


## stacyefc

i like deano i think he's really funny in it.  i think carly and kevin could become good characters in it, however i thought that little meeting thing with nico's family was stupid

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Carly and Kevin havent done anything to impress me yet that meeting was something you would expect parents to do that have children that are in school and have fallen out with their best friend or something not for people of their age it was by far the most ridiculous thing ive seen in ages and totally unnecessary.

----------


## parkerman

> Carly and Kevin havent done anything to impress me yet that meeting was something you would expect parents to do that have children that are in school and have fallen out with their best friend or something not for people of their age it was by far the most ridiculous (sp) thing ive seen in ages and totally unnesecery (sp).


I couldn't agree more.

By the way, you got ridiculous right   :Clap:  and unnecessary wrong   :Thumbsdown:  . 5 out of 10.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I dont think my oppinion of Carly and Kevin will change unless they have them do something really spectacular with the next few weeks. Oh and thanks for letting me know what i got right there   :Smile:  ill edit it now   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Good one Bradley!! ha ha ha. He's great at getting one over on people, I suppose that's what it means to be a good businessman. He's so sweet when he smiles as well. I love his character, fabulous! Him and Stacey would make an amazing double act. 

I hope Martin and Sonia sort their marriage out, they are so great together.

----------


## Bryan

Im loving how the Martin/Sonia relationship is going...it did annoy me at first but now its getting good!

I am still loving the Wicsk family, a great addition to the show! I hope Carley and Nico manage to work out their problems...but i dont think its going to be that simple..

----------


## Luna

martin was brilliant tonight - sonia needs a good slap in my opinion

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I missed it but ill tape it at ten and let you all know what i think but im sure Martin done a great job and Sonia deserved anything he may have given her

----------


## BlackKat

Question: Why is Keith staying with Gus and Juley? Why wouldn't he stay with Garry and Minty like last time?

Carly is still annoying the hell out me - I don't give a toss about her marriage - but at least Kevin was a bit more bearable tonight.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Bradley is a class act all by himself. Together with Stacey minblowing! You can see her coming from miles, him he'll sneak up to you and catch you unguarded. Brilliant!!! :Bow:

----------


## Kim

A pretty rubbish episode by all accounts. I am still reeling from the fact that Keith Miller actually used a hairbrush! I am presuming that Keith is staying with Gus and Juley because he was annoyed by the amount of questions that Garry and Minty were asking regarding the state of his relationship, although he didn't really show it.

----------


## littlemo

> Question: Why is Keith staying with Gus and Juley? Why wouldn't he stay with Garry and Minty like last time?


I'm not sure if Naomi was there last time he stayed, that might have had something to do with it. Or maybe he just doesn't want to impose on them to much. It's a shame about Keith and Rosie. I know he's a bit of a lay about but in my opinion he's miles better than Mike. The thing with the message was understandable, maybe not right but if you find your wife is cheating your bound to get a bit paranoid.

If she doesn't love him fair enough, make a clean break, but I would love them to get back together. Not for the kids sake, for them.

----------


## stacyefc

i hope rosie doesn't get back with keith cos he is useless he doesn't do a thing for her.

----------


## callummc

i agree kimm it was rubbish after a good few episodes ee is slipping again,full of the millers whinging and the sonia,naomi and martin all pouting again and to really put the icing on the cake gus and julie are back

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hi. I have been away at Butlins since Monday and have missed 3 episodes of Eastenders. Can anyone tell me what the episodes have been like. Have they been good or bad? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

A part from Ian being told that his mom died, and good acting by Adam , you did not miss much!

----------


## parkerman

> Hi. I have been away at Butlins since Monday and have missed 3 episodes of Eastenders. Can anyone tell me what the episodes have been like. Have they been good or bad? Thanks


BAD!!!   :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> Hi. I have been away at Butlins since Monday and have missed 3 episodes of Eastenders. Can anyone tell me what the episodes have been like. Have they been good or bad? Thanks


read the guides and it will give you an idea of what it was like

----------


## dddMac1

this weeks episodes are not good

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Still not likeing Carly Nico and Kevin, Stacey and Bradley bless them i absolutely love the pair of them. Bless Bradley for the whole bonus thing you have to love the boy really. I felt sorry for Stacey when Jim had a go at her specially when she looked so happy when she asked if he was in. 

Not likeing that Bert guy seems a bit weird to me cant believe he like Yolande. Even though i dont like Carly i say good on her for chucking Nico out. 

Feel really sorry for Stacey i want her to get a friend she needs Ruby back or she needs to be nice to Bradley he is a sweet lad and really likes her and if she was honest she really likes him to.

Too much Carly and Kevin again has anyone noticed that since they ave turned up Deano has hardly had anything to do. Good on Deano for saying Carly has had a lucky escape but im not pleased to hear Kevin is sticking around  :Sad: 

Bit boring tonight really but im glad we got some stuff with Bradley and Stacey

----------


## Florijo

*EE stereotype alert* Do they have to make it so obvious that Bert is a northerner, its just so bluddy awful.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I felt completly lost in this episode, a couple (new characters) I don't know or care about arguing, some strange dirty tramp bloke (new character) calling Bradley (recent new character) a southern ponce. 

And oh my god! What the hell is Kevin talking about?!?!?! Is Kevin president of the London Appreciation Society or what? And them clapping at the end was awful. I have never cringed so much in my life.

I'm getting sick of Kevin already. What a let down, he is overacting and trying too hard. Don't like Carly much either, or Deano. I had such high hopes about the Wicks as well.   :Sad:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I felt completly lost in this episode, a couple (new characters) I don't know or care about arguing, some strange dirty tramp bloke (new character) calling Bradley (recent new character) a southern ponce.


I agree about Carly Nico and Kevin being chaacter no one knows or een care about its way too soon to have the fight with Carly and Nico no one knows them and can feel sorry for either of them.

Didnt like Bert forone he was very annoying two he liked Yolande and three he called Bradley a southern ponse okay ive said that i dont like the new characters becuase i cant care for them enough and all that but Bradley is an exception to that he is so sweet and of course i liked Deano staright off but i do like Bradley and cant belive Bert said that

----------


## BlackKat

I hate it when they go on and on about a character planning to leave when everybody knows they'll be staying where they are. I remember the weeks of Shannis "When are we leaving," "Soon." "Have you changed your mind," "No, we'll go soon." And now we have Kevin going on and on about what he'll miss and where he's going and how much he's looking forward to it and *shock* he ends up not going!!!

I agree Florijo, that speech was cringe-worthy. I have a feeling the mute button is going to come in handy when it comes to Kevin Wicks.

Bert sort of made me smile, even if it was a horrible stereotype. I think I'd prefer it if he was just a guest character though -- there's too many new characters coming in at once.

I wish Bradley and Stacey would just get together, I hate it when they drag these things out. I'm still enjoying the storyline, but I can see myself getting bored if it goes on much longer.

----------


## Florijo

> I wish Bradley and Stacey would just get together, I hate it when they drag these things out. I'm still enjoying the storyline, but I can see myself getting bored if it goes on much longer.


Agree about Stacey and Bradley. Stacey is really irritating me right now. I don't know what her problem is and I don't really care, I just want her to stop being so moody all the time and get with Bradley.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a yawnfest of an episode! The Wicks are really getting on my wick.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leanne27

aw i really like them think they are a breath of fresh air to the square

----------


## Florijo

I wish we could exchange the new Wicks (Kevin, Carly and Deano) for the old Wicks (Simon and David)  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> aw i really like them think they are a breath of fresh air to the square


More like a pollution to the square!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> there's too many new characters coming in at once


I agree and we still haent met everyone yet we still have Jack Edwards Carla Mitchell Courtney Mitchell Ben Mitchell and probably some others

----------


## Florijo

In typical EE fashion they have throw the Wicks in at the deep end, they have been there five minutes and everybody seems to know them, drinks with them etc. Why can't EE introduce new characters more slowly so we can get used to them. Did they really think that people would care about Carly's marriage falling apart?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> In typical EE fashion they have throw the Wicks in at the deep end, they have been there five minutes and everybody seems to know them, drinks with them etc. Why can't EE introduce new characters more slowly so we can get used to them. Did they really think that people would care about Carly's marriage falling apart?


I agree they havent been there long enough to have people care about them they have done that story way to quickly

----------


## crazygirl

bradley is so funny he made me laugh when he told dot and jim about his Â£55 bonus   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

I'm not looking forward to the new characters you mentioned, Vixie-Lou. I think Jack Edwards is next week and then Ben Mitchell in a few weeks. Arghhhhhh, when will it stop.   :Wal2l:  

And where the hell has the new doctor gone? I might of missed him but I don't remember seeing him for a bit, or Jake for that matter.   :Ponder:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Bradley was funny tonight,

Totally agree about Jack he sounds like someone im not going to like very much what are Eastenders doing to their loyal fans i can see them quite easily losing viewers after this

----------


## Florijo

Bradley is my saving grace. The Bradley/Stacey thing is irritating cos it is dragging out and going round in circles but Bradley is great, especially when he is with Dot and Jim. He always seems so happy and he is always grinning. I notice him more because nobody else ever smiles or is happy in Walford so it makes a change to see someone reasonably happy.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I love him bless him he is so sweet and his really funnyEastenders did a right thing bringing him in the best thing tey have done for ages in my opinion and i dont think they have done anything as good since either

----------


## BlackKat

I thought the thing with the Â£55 was a bit of a redux on the thing a few weeks ago with him being mugged and then winning a tenner, then getting his Thunderbirds card back. I agree it's nice to see someone positive and smiling, but I think they're in danger of overdoing it. Just keep him generally positive, not come home every episode having lost a tenner but found an emu or whatever.

Also - what are his working hours. He seems to spend hours hanging around the Square in the morning, then come home in the middle of the afternoon.

----------


## Jada-GDR

when nico was talking to carly, he never quite seemed to be looking at her. it always looked like he was peering over her shoulder

----------


## littlemo

Loving Bradley and Stacey, you can tell how badly she's fallen for him now, can't you?! He seems to be effecting her in a big way. It was good to have a mention of her mum tonight, shows they haven't forgotten her family. She makes me really sad sometimes. I hope it won't be long until Bradley sees the real Stacey, she shouldn't shut him out. 

I agree that the speech Kevin made was too much. It's ridiculous that everybody has taken to him in a matter of a week. I also find it very strange Pat is happy for him and his family to live with her. I don't know what Pat's marriage to Brian was like, were they together when he died? did he die? because it's a very weird turn of events. Especially since she's been married 3 times after Brian (I think). I do quite like the Wicks but it's all just a bit rushed. 

Martin and Sonia got on alright tonight, although that bit where he was eating his food and she looked at him in disgust was horrible. It was like she was looking down on him. Still I do like them together, and I think Martin is a really great guy. 

I don't know why Martin would have allowed Bert to stay. He doesn't even know him. Whose to say he's a friend of Joe's, only him. He could be anybody. 

It was quite a nice episode, but not one I'm keen to watch again. You'll know them as I'm writing while it is on.

----------


## littlemo

> bradley is so funny he made me laugh when he told dot and jim about his Â£55 bonus


Yes it made me laugh the way he said it, but he's only been working there for a few weeks so it's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, isn't it? Although the fact that Stacey should be round because Bradley has got Â£55 is a bit crazy. Stacey does work for a living, I'm sure she earns that in a day or so. And why Jim would have thought she had known about it is weird, I mean she's not a mind reader is she?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I like Martin but Sonia is really bugging me at the moment

----------


## Dutchgirl

Bradley is so sweet! And the rest of tonights episode, did not care much for it. And what the **** is going on with Martin and Sonia they were allover eachother? :Searchme:  And again I'm confused!

----------


## CrazyLea

aw i love bradley hes so funny and sweet. the bonus of 55 pound  :Lol:  i was laughing. and with the guy he thought was needy  :Stick Out Tongue:  awww i wanna hug him lmao. well the rest of the episode was dire!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Bradley and Stacey was by far the best thing in that episode

----------


## crazygirl

i think bradley is really good he is so funny

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree bless him only Bradley could be happy with a Â£55 bonus when people where getting their bonuses in thousands

----------


## crazygirl

i know it cracked me up did his boss get Â£75,000

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh i think so but it was more than Bradley bless him but Bradley was still extremely happy with what he got, you have to love him really dont you

----------


## parkerman

> I don't know why Martin would have allowed Bert to stay. He doesn't even know him. Whose to say he's a friend of Joe's, only him. He could be anybody.


I totally agree. So someone, who looks like a bit of a tramp, breaks in to your house and says he's a friend of your new father-in-law with no proof whatsoever and you agree he can stay...give me a break!

----------


## Katy

Sonias hair was quite funny in the bunches. I thought it was a good episode. Highly unrealistic when they were all saying by to Kevin, i was like hes not even been there a week. Jim was a bit out of order towards Stacey.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I dont like that Carly all she does is moan, love Kevin though. Bradley seems to becoming more likeable as each episode goes, he's fast becoming a favourite of mine.

----------


## JustJodi

*I would have called the cops on Bert and had the cops deal with him, those two are supposed to be adults and they know it is like talking to strangers...just cause this stranger said hes a buddy of Joes doesn't mean it is so... plus he really made himself at home, fixing cheese sandwiches and lots of tea,, EE needs to take a reality pill AGAIN*

----------


## crazygirl

> Sonias hair was quite funny in the bunches. I thought it was a good episode. Highly unrealistic when they were all saying by to Kevin, i was like hes not even been there a week. Jim was a bit out of order towards Stacey.


her buchies didnt look right  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Bradley is becoming a favourite of mine as well. I love his positive remarks. sometimes there too positive but it makes a change of seeing Rows and more rows.

----------


## di marco

> i know it cracked me up did his boss get Â£75,000


bradley is so sweet bless, it was so funny when he was telling jim and dot! and his boss got Â£40,000 and his boss's boss got Â£75,000

----------


## leanne27

Bradley's too good for stacey in my opinion he should be with Ruby when she returns

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley's too good for stacey in my opinion he should be with Ruby when she returns


I disagree, Stacey is clearly an insecure person who doesn't feel as if she has had much love in her life (although it's obvious her mum loves her, but doesn't show it). She deserves happiness, and I think Bradley is the one to give it to her. And give her some of the love she craves. 

I don't like Ruby's character, I don't think she's got anything about her. Stacey's oodles personality. I think Bradley could be bored if he went out with Ruby, but that would never happen with Stacey. She's something special. Bradley is too which is why I think they should be with each other.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really thought that Stacey and Bradley didn't suit each other but now i have changed my mind and i think they will be great together and they make a good couple and this was proved in last night's episode. Bert seems like an ok character and i really like Carly. I think she's great and Nico is good as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Bradley's too good for stacey in my opinion he should be with Ruby when she returns


Nooooo Stacey really deserves Bradley. Ruby is just a spoiled brat compared to Stacey! Stacey needs a guy who likes her for who she is. And Bradley needs a girl who will keep him sharp.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I love Stacey and Bradley together they are so sweet

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I disagree, Stacey is clearly an insecure person who doesn't feel as if she has had much love in her life (although it's obvious her mum loves her, but doesn't show it). She deserves happiness, and I think Bradley is the one to give it to her. And give her some of the love she craves. 
> 
> I don't like Ruby's character, I don't think she's got anything about her. Stacey's oodles personality. I think Bradley could be bored if he went out with Ruby, but that would never happen with Stacey. She's something special. Bradley is too which is why I think they should be with each other.


agreed Ruby would bog him down, that character is bland, Stacey has such a great charisma about her and she and Bradley bounce of each other beautifully.

----------


## littlemo

> agreed Ruby would bog him down, that character is bland, Stacey has such a great charisma about her and she and Bradley bounce of each other beautifully.


bounce off each other! lol. Nice choice of words. And of course I agree Bradley and Stacey are great together, I hope they are going to be the new Jamie and Sonia, although with better personalities obviously!

----------


## Florijo

> I hope they are going to be the new Jamie and Sonia, although with better personalities obviously!


And without one of them dying as well.   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Bradley's too good for stacey in my opinion he should be with Ruby when she returns


Why would you condemn Bradley to a fate worse than death? No-one deserves Ruby. Not even Juley!  :Nono:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I watched the Eastenders omnibus earlier because i missed most of this week and i must say i thought Kathy's death storyline was very badly done. Adam Woodyatt's acting was great but i just thought something was missing. It was just thrown in your face and that was it. There wasn't much of a climax to it and Jane just answered the phone and told Ian that Kathy was dead and i just thought was that it??! It may just be me but i thought Adam'a acting was good but the storyline was badly done and it was also a waste of a good character.

----------


## littlemo

> And without one of them dying as well.


Yes, definetely I don't want either of them to die. I just think the way Sonia and Jamie were before they got together is very similar to the way Bradley and Stacey are. But in this case Bradley is the underdog rather than Sonia. They proved to everybody that they were mean't to be together, despite people's reservations and I hope Stacey and Bradley will do the same. 

Jamie and Sonia also stayed friends through their many breaks ups, and if Stacey and Bradley were to be parted I hope they would too. It would be nice if they had that special kind of relationship, where friendship was just as important as romance.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I think they could quite easily become the new Sonia and Jamie because everyone thought that Jamie could have done better than Sonia like in terms of how she looked and Stacey could too there are plenty of lads who would like her but i think becuase both Sonia and Jamie and Stacey and Bradley go really well together it doesnt matter about looks and Bradley obviously likes Stacey and Stacey likes Bradley aswell she is just unable to say it to him.

As someone said above i hope they dont kill one of them id like to see them both around for a long time they are both great characters and there is so much they could do with them as a couple and as two seperate characters it will be interesting to see if Eastenders explores some of the things that they can do with them both instead of wasting the two characters like they have done in the past.

----------


## megan999

I hope Bradley will be in EE for a long long time, and I agree that if things don't work out for Stacey & Bradley in the romance department, then I hope they can still be friends  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

If they cant be together then i would love the pair of them to stay close friends

----------


## Siobhan

> If they cant be together then i would love the pair of them to stay close friends


I think they would be better as friends. Bradley is what stacey needs to come out of herself and stop been a mouthy cow

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I couldn't really imagine Stacey and Bradley being together at first but as i see both of them together more often, I become more convinced that they really do suit each other. I hope things go well for them both  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Peggy:* 'Am I short?'  :Ponder:  

Lmao!  :Lol: 

The soaps are cracking me up tonight!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

lol peggy is very short who is the man who knows joe

----------


## BlackKat

I may have already said this somewhere but...Honey's dad looks like William Shatner, and scarily so. He's also very strange.

And another new character is just what we need. Especially as the last three have been so wonderful.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Bert just annoyed me tonight. And why can't Joe just be a nice normal guy who likes salsa? Why does everyone have to have a big secret past. And why is Carly a completely boring psychopath? And why is Kevin still here? That said, I thought Jack was okay.

Enjoyed Stacey and Bradley tonight. Don't know what her big issue with his money is all about, but I think she's probably just using it as an excuse for telling him to get lost if you get me.

----------


## CrazyLea

> I may have already said this somewhere but...Honey's dad looks like William Shatner


Now that you mention it he does  :Stick Out Tongue:  

thought tonights episode was really boring (as usual) the only bits i liked were with Stacey and Bradley, theyre sweet bless them. although didnt mind the bits with Billy and Honeys dad, i was cringing was cringing when Billy was saying all that stuff to him, her dad should have told him who he was from the start lol. bless.

----------


## JustJodi

*Billys face was priceless when Jack tells him that he is HER DAD.. loved the funny stuff between Honey and Peggy,, and Honey saying she wasnt short but DINKY* 

*I agree with you BK  why couldn't Joe be a normal guy,, this Bert is sinister now..If Martin had half the brain he would have called the cops on Bert the moment he found him helping himself to Paulines house* 

*This promises to be an interesting week !!!*

----------


## Cornishbabe

I think I may have missed something. Who is bert? I know he turned up on his own but how is he related to joe?

----------


## CrazyLea

i think that hes just an old friend of joes not related.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think I may have missed something. Who is bert? I know he turned up on his own but how is he related to joe?


Bert is one of Joe's oldest friends. At the moment, Bert is the only character i don't like. He is just plain annoying and seems like a pointless character at the moment. There were some funny moments tonight especially Billy's face when he realised Jack was Honey's dad. Priceless  :Big Grin:   Also Peggy asking Honey if she was short. "Am i short?" "No your just dinky!"   :Big Grin:   Bradley and Stacey are really made for each other and no sign of Dr Oliver Cousins again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and i really like Carly at the moment. Overall rating 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Still dont like Bert Kevin or Carly. Didnt think id like Jack but what a great game he played with Billy

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Still dont like Bert Kevin or Carly. Didnt think id like Jack but what a great game he played with Billy


I like Kevin, Carly and Jack but not too keen on Bert at the moment.

----------


## stacyefc

i felt really sorry for billy.  what has joe done? i know he has a criminal record but what has he done?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i felt really sorry for billy.  what has joe done? i know he has a criminal record but what has he done?


He has been in prison for fraud i think  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i wonder how pauline will act when she finds that out

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i wonder how pauline will act when she finds that out


Well i think Arthur was banged up for fraud when she was married to him so memories of Arthur will probably come back to her again. I think Pauline will forgive him  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another thing i found funny in tonight's episode which i forgot to mention before was Pauline spraying Bert with that spray. That was funny it cracked me up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

I'm watching at the mo on bbc3 and its got some brilliant one liners at the mo, especially between Honey's dad and Billy!! Poor Billy!!  Have to say, I really can't see Honey's dad being played by David Essex now

----------


## stacyefc

is honeys dad going to be a pernament character?

----------


## littlemo

Joe said tonight to Bert, 'if anybody asks I'm a builder', Are we supposed to know that? I just thought he was retired. It sounded like he was saying that his criminal activities had something to do with his occupation. Has he never had a job in his life? 

Honey's dad seemed like a good guy. Nice way to introduce the character. He's got a bit of a charm about him.

I love Bradley and Stacey but there is so much fussing about, all these awkward silences and not being able to say what you really feel, it's always the same. But I know they are going to be developing it soon, which is great stuff. I liked that Deano was involved in trying to get Bradley to open up tonight, hopefully they will become friends too. I feel like Deano should be trying to score with Stacey as well, he seems like the kind of guy who would go after anything in a skirt. He's not a proper Wicks if he doesn't. Being a Wicks is about betraying your friends, lying, cheating and being generally selfish, he's not living up to his potential at the moment.

----------


## BlackKat

> is honeys dad going to be a pernament character?


I'm not sure. He wasn't going to be when they had David Essex in the role, but they changed when they decided they wanted him longer and David Essex had prior commitments. I'm not sure if that means they wanted him longer but he's still not permanent, or they decided to make him permanent.   :Searchme: 




> Joe said tonight to Bert, 'if anybody asks I'm a builder', Are we supposed to know that? I just thought he was retired. It sounded like he was saying that his criminal activities had something to do with his occupation. Has he never had a job in his life?


I think he's supposed to be still working - as in that's what people in Walford believe. He told Pauline he'd got a building job in Dubai, and she never questioned it which she would if he'd told her he was retired.   :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

*If Joe is supposed to be working, then he should be out of the house more, obviously thats yet another lie he has told. At first I thought Bert would be fun to have around, now I do not like the pushy bas**rd!! Pauline only gave in to him staying cos she recieved the news of Kathy's death. I honestly do not see how they are gonna fit an extra body in her compact little house.*

----------


## parkerman

> * I honestly do not see how they are gonna fit an extra body in her compact little house.*


If Pat and the Slaters can manage to fit several dozen people in their houses I don't see why Pauline can't!  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> If Pat and the Slaters can manage to fit several dozen people in their houses I don't see why Pauline can't!


"*Maartin go up to that little room in the attic and fix a bed for Bert"..you notice they always have room for a few more,, must be the black hole of extra rooms   *

----------


## Siobhan

just finished the episode guide and a few things struck me. 1)did anyone see billy wash his hands after brushing terence and before tasting the chilli? he couldn't cause I assume the water is off
2) How long was Carly at Nico's cause the police arrived pretty sharp after she threw the brick
3) how does the writer allow Deano to still be in the show  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> just finished the episode guide and a few things struck me. 1)did anyone see billy wash his hands after brushing terence and before tasting the chilli? he couldn't cause I assume the water is off
> 2) How long was Carly at Nico's cause the police arrived pretty sharp after she threw the brick
> 3) how does the writer allow Deano to still be in the show


*Now u mention it I didnt see him wash his hands.Is that the normal speed for a cop car to arrive to a residence ?? As for Deano, hes only there for the teenyboppers to get all excited Hes pretty worthless*

----------


## parkerman

> 2) How long was Carly at Nico's cause the police arrived pretty sharp after she threw the brick


What was even more amazing was the fact the police arrived BEFORE she threw the brick!

----------


## Siobhan

> What was even more amazing was the fact the police arrived BEFORE she threw the brick!


that is what I was thinking. They turned the corner just as she threw the brick. now either Nico lives in a very very dodgy area and it has police around all the time or the british police are so advanced that the know a crime is going to be commited before it actually does

----------


## tammyy2j

Pat seem to like Honey's dad so maybe we could have another love triangle with Pat/Peggy/Honey's Dad

What is Honey's dad's name? 

Pat seems to have turned into a nympho maybe there is something in the water because Big Mo always acts like a nympho and Ruby was one became one also before she left. 

I was in stitches when Peggy asked Honey was she short? 

Not liking Carly but i guess it is early days

----------


## littlemo

> that is what I was thinking. They turned the corner just as she threw the brick. now either Nico lives in a very very dodgy area and it has police around all the time or the british police are so advanced that the know a crime is going to be commited before it actually does


I think we were supposed to believe that the police car just happened to drive by at that moment. And Walford is a dangerous area, I think where Nico lives is outside there, but not far I don't think.

----------


## CrazyLea

or maybe Nico called the police. cause she was being noisy and trying to bang his door down so its a possibility

----------


## parkerman

> Walford is a dangerous area.


How can you say such a thing  :Confused:  

Only four murders in the last couple of years plus the odd beating-up and mugging; other than that the good citizens of Walford walk the streets freely...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Pat seem to like Honey's dad so maybe we could have another love triangle with Pat/Peggy/Honey's Dad
> 
> What is Honey's dad's name? 
> 
> Pat seems to have turned into a nympho maybe there is something in the water because Big Mo always acts like a nympho and Ruby was one became one also before she left. 
> 
> I was in stitches when Peggy asked Honey was she short? 
> 
> Not liking Carly but i guess it is early days


Honey's dad's name is Jack 

Yeh i like the Peggy thing too it was funny 

I dont really like Carly either she is so annoying and i dont think Kellie Shirley is a very good actress either

----------


## alan45

> What was even more amazing was the fact the police arrived BEFORE she threw the brick!


They were responding to the call of a stabbing in Albert Square on New Years Eve. The would be the first police on the scene  :Cool:

----------


## Johnny Allen

That Jack cracked me up 'What you going to do stir me to death?' cor blimey this is one character I think Im going to like he seems quite rude yet witty.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I didnt think id like Jack but lastnight he was fab i think he is going to be good

----------


## Siobhan

> That Jack cracked me up 'What you going to do stir me to death?' cor blimey this is one character I think Im going to like he seems quite rude yet witty.


I had to laugh when he told billy that he was his worse nightmare and billy got all paniky.
Plus telling peggy all he can see is angry hair is good in my books

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yep I think he's going to be a great addition if he brings some needed humour to the soap

----------


## parkerman

> They were responding to the call of a stabbing in Albert Square on New Years Eve. The would be the first police on the scene


Are you sure it wasn't to Reg Cox's murder?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm surprised by the popularity on here of last night's episode, I thought it was awful.  I don't have a problem with Jack Edwards, but the way the episode was constructed was using the all too familiar, tired looking EE technique of a 'common' misunderstanding, is just so dull. In this case, Billy mistakes Honey's dad for the plumber who proceeds to get Billy's whole life story out of him. Truly original writing again.  :Thumbsdown: 

I'm going to stop watching EE after this week if it doesn't improve.  I'll just watch the Monday episode inbetween the two Corrie's from next week, as I've had enough.

----------


## Siobhan

well I liked it. but it is a bit weird that Honey meets billy think he is patrick and billy meets Jack thinking he is the plummer

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Are you sure it wasn't to Reg Cox's murder?


I thought it was for Arfur and Pauline's fake marriage (hot gossip!).  According to the odd writers on planet EE, they married in their early teens.   :Confused:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I loved Eastenders last night. This the sypnosis for tonight's episode:
Rosie is touched when Keith helps her to organise Nora's wake. Honey's birthday is ruined by Jack and Billy's arguing, a jealous Stacey sees Bradley chatting to Demi, and Pat offers Kevin a job at the car lot.
Looks good tonight again. Don't know who wrote tonight's episode though?  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Does Pat own the car lot then?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Does Pat own the car lot then?


Well i am not quite sure actually because Yolande wants Patrick to give up the car lot after his affair with Pat, so would that mean that Patrick sells the car lot to Pat??  :Confused:

----------


## BlackKat

Actually, the Mitchells own it. Patrick has a lease on it I think (he had to show Phil a business plan remember.) He hired Pat to work there (despite her managing the bookies, owned by Sharon, previously Dennis, previously Andy). Yolande told Patrick she didn't want him to have anything to do with the carlot anymore...so apparently now it's Pat's responsibility. No, I don't understand that logic either.

----------


## xStephaniex

i feel sorry billy , but im glad it all worked out !!! .... i really like how keith is changing pulling his weight around and helping rosie !!! its better than them always fighting and rosie always cleaning!!. eastenders is getting better than it has been i reckon. too many gansters and bad people before!

----------


## parkerman

> Actually, the Mitchells own it. Patrick has a lease on it I think (he had to show Phil a business plan remember.) He hired Pat to work there (despite her managing the bookies, owned by Sharon, previously Dennis, previously Andy). Yolande told Patrick she didn't want him to have anything to do with the carlot anymore...so apparently now it's Pat's responsibility. No, I don't understand that logic either.


Exactly. That's the point I was trying to get at.

So when Peggy went upstairs to comfort Honey who was serving behind the bar?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Exactly. That's the point I was trying to get at.
> 
> So when Peggy went upstairs to comfort Honey who was serving behind the bar?


All glasses fill themselves as if by magic! :Rotfl:  
Liking the Stacey, Bradley  thingie. Stacey looked like Kat it did not suit her but it was funny, Bradley seemed to be flattered by it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Was out somewhere tonight so I missed tonight's episode!  :EEK!:   :Sad:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## littlemo

> All glasses fill themselves as if by magic! 
> Liking the Stacey, Bradley  thingie. Stacey looked like Kat it did not suit her but it was funny, Bradley seemed to be flattered by it.


I loved the way Stacey shooed Demi away from Bradley, it was like he's mine get away from him! Bradley and Stacey are so great. Bradley needs his eyes tested, if he's not turned on by her. I think he is different to most guys, I think he puts personality ahead of looks, he doesn't seem to be easily swayed by her sexuality. Which is good in one way because he can refuse to be manipulated by her, but also it's a bit annoying for Stacey because she wants to be seen as sexy by him. Maybe when they start a relationship he will be more free and easy with his passion for her, but at the moment he seems to be keeping himself at a distance. 

I think Jack (Honey's dad) is really great! Him and Peggy would really suit each other. Also I'm glad Kevin is staying, he does seem like a good character to have around.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Was out somewhere tonight so I missed tonight's episode!


I shouldn't worry Chris, I decided to make pancakes at 7:30 instead.  After 21 years I really cannot be bothered with EastEnders anymore.

----------


## littlemo

> Was out somewhere tonight so I missed tonight's episode!


That's a shame, are you watching it at 10? It was quite a good episode tonight actually. Jack had some really classic lines with Billy, it was very funny. Got a bit bored with the Kathy stuff, it's difficult to get interested in a character who you haven't seen for years and has died off screen. 

Really love Bradley and Stacey, as said above, I know. 

Did everybody notice that Perry Fenwick was almost black? he's certainly been somewhere hot.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> That's a shame, are you watching it at 10?


Oh thanks, almost forgot about the 10pm episode!  :EEK!:  I'll stick the tv on and catch it now.  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

I missed yesterdays episode (was doing something else) and I missed most of todays episode (was at the gym) but I did catch the last 10 minutes of it. I wish Bradley would get with Stacey pronto as the whole thing is beginning to drag on now, PLEASE JUST GET ON WITH IT, STACEY AND BRADLEY!!

----------


## alan45

> Oh thanks, almost forgot about the 10pm episode!  I'll stick the tv on and catch it now.


Well you would get more fun watching No Angels on C4

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well you would get more fun watching No Angels on C4


Don't like it. That lass who used to be on Brookie is in it and she really gets on my wick.  :Thumbsdown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Don't like it. That lass who used to be on Brookie is in it and she really gets on my *wick*.


No that would be Kevin, Carly and Deano.   :Nono:

----------


## alan45

> Don't like it. That lass who used to be on Brookie is in it and she really gets on my wick.


Talking about Wick,  did you see the late great David Wick on Holby tonight

----------


## JustJodi

> Talking about Wick, did you see the late great David Wick on Holby tonight


"late" meaning his character is dead ?  I did see Michael French tonight on Holby, hes a good actor.. perfect for that part .
I never saw him as David Wick, I am sure some one will tell me all about this late and great David Wick  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Jodi he was brilliant. He reminded me of a young Den so unlike the plank that is known as Dennis Rickman aka THE PLANK

----------


## Siobhan

I loved last night episode. Jack is funny and a breath of fresh air to the Square. his putdowns to billy were hilarious and they way he is with Peggy is brilliant.
Love it  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

Keith did really well last night by helping clean the house and prepare the wake. So Kevin is taking over the car lot, i wonder what job Carly will do?

Choices:-

Cafe, Bookies, Pub, Shop or Chippie.

----------


## Jojo

I really enjoyed last nights episode - Bradley having a go at Stacey and Stacey with the quiet "I am better than that" line. Billy and Jack were brilliant - hilarious put downs and then Billy actually decided to stand up to him and tell him how he felt about Honey  :Clap:  

I am actually looking forward to Thursdays episode for a change and considering I haven't bothered for the past 3 weeks (thanks to your guides Siobhan  :Big Grin:  ) thats saying something..

----------


## Siobhan

I love that line "I AM better than that" but I am getting annoy with her over use of "Am I bovvered?".. 

"Billy Idiot", what a classic name and Honey saying I want my dad to walk me down the Alley  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Loved the end when honey asked Billy "did he hit you, did he run you over" and when he said no, she said "he likes you, really likes you"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jojo

And them saying about being a big happy family just after Peggy and Jack had another bust up  :Rotfl: 

I am so liking Bradleys character though - a big softy with a huge heart but has the guts to stand up and shout when he believes in something.

----------


## Siobhan

Out of all the new people introduced recently Bradley and Jack are my favourites. they are good actors and play their roles really well.

----------


## Jojo

Can you imagine David Essex playing Jack now though Siobhan, as I know I can't....

----------


## Siobhan

> Can you imagine David Essex playing Jack now though Siobhan, as I know I can't....


no I can't, it would have been fake, I can see David Sexssex as a nasty guy...

----------


## JustJodi

> Out of all the new people introduced recently Bradley and Jack are my favourites. they are good actors and play their roles really well.


*I am in total agreement here, those two are the only ones that make any sense and their acting is great..There is def. something in the air between Peggy and Jack already, actually I can see those two together !!! Wouldn't hurt for Ms Dinky to have a b/f  * 

*Oh did u guys get that between Peggy and Honey " he has to walk me down the alley"   ( I swear Honey is a blonde )*

----------


## Jojo

> no I can't, it would have been fake, I can see David Sexssex as a nasty guy...


lol - exactly.  Hes a cheeky baby faced chappie, which by the seems of Jacks character so far, isnt Jack.

----------


## Siobhan

no. Jack looks like he can get very nasty later on, David would never have pulled that off

Oh I am hating Bert, he is loud, rude and a pain in the bum

----------


## Jojo

Bert needs to go - I don't like his character, I'm not quite seeing the point of him being there other than to put that frown back on Paulines face again.  As soon as he comes on screen, my brain goes to itchy and scratchy mode!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

I know what you mean. All I need to completely drive me insane is him, Naomi and Juley episode.. that would be the eastender killer

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Talking about Wick,  did you see the late great David Wick on Holby tonight


Late great?  He was never killed off.    :Confused:    He had a classic exit though, that I do know.   :Smile:  

He was fantastic, and it would be wonderful if Michael French made a brief reappearance on EastEnders.

----------


## JustJodi

> I love that line "I AM better than that" but I am getting annoy with her over use of "Am I bovvered?".. 
> 
> "Billy Idiot", what a classic name and Honey saying I want my dad to walk me down the Alley 
> 
> Loved the end when honey asked Billy "did he hit you, did he run you over" and when he said no, she said "he likes you, really likes you"


*Sounded a bit like Sally Field when she accepted the oscar for NORMA RAE *

----------


## alan45

> Late great?  He was never killed off.      He had a classic exit though, that I do know.   
> 
> He was fantastic, and it would be wonderful if Michael French made a brief reappearance on EastEnders.


I know he wasnt killed off. Perhaps if he had been there would have been more chance of him being brough back to the show  :Rotfl:  . He is a super actor and was in top form last might in Holby. EE bosses should watch and take note.

----------


## Siobhan

That is the problem with Eastender, they are not doing enough to keep good actors or have them return and then they go on to do well else where and never come back

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think david wicks is dead but i have to say i do like him in holby, he was in it when it started

----------


## alan45

> That is the problem with Eastender, they are not doing enough to keep good actors or have them return and then they go on to do well else where and never come back


Do you blame them for not coming back to the BBC's flagging soap  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

Talking of which, I was interested in the "Apparently" cartoon in Private Eye this week. It showed the astronomers' guide to Soap Stars and went as follows:
The Plough - Emmerdale
Sagittarius - The Archers
Northern Lights - Coronation Street
Total Castor & Pollux - Eastenders

----------


## *-Rooney-*

carly might join her brother on the stall or her dad in the bookies cant see itthough their hardly the happy happy family are they

----------


## *-Rooney-*

bert is there for some reason to do with joes secret but hes really annoying me too

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Total Castor & Pollux - Eastenders


Or personally speaking:

A load of Pollux - EastEnders.

----------


## Siobhan

> bert is there for some reason to do with joes secret but hes really annoying me too


I know why he is there, I just don't like him there

----------


## JustJodi

> I know why he is there, I just don't like him there


*I wonder how soon the secret will be out,  cos I am sure Pauline is getting reeeeeeealllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy annoyed having him camping out on her couch!!!*

----------


## megan999

I don't like Burt either.

I don't understand what Bradley was doing in the shop. He was looking for a pack of cards or something. Why?

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't like Burt either.
> 
> I don't understand what Bradley was doing in the shop. He was looking for a pack of cards or something. Why?


*I was wondering the same thing, and was a bit more puzzled about Bradleys interaction with Demi, when did those two become "mates"* 
*Another EE Black Hole moment *

----------


## Siobhan

> *I was wondering the same thing, and was a bit more puzzled about Bradleys interaction with Demi, when did those two become "mates"* 
> *Another EE Black Hole moment *


they became friends at Pauline's wedding, they were chatting then. I think Bradley needed the cards for the church thing he was doing for dot

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> [b]Another EE Black Hole moment


There's so many 'black hole' moments in EE these days, I'm surprised they haven't relocated the set to the Outer Galaxy and rebranded the show 'SpaceEnders'.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

> they became friends at Pauline's wedding, they were chatting then. I think Bradley needed the cards for the church thing he was doing for dot


yeah you are right about demi and Bradley being coming friends at pauline wedding- he need a pack of card- i think it was they were going to play poker (the males)

----------


## BlackKat

> Keith did really well last night by helping clean the house and prepare the wake. So Kevin is taking over the car lot, i wonder what job Carly will do?
> 
> Choices:-
> 
> Cafe, Bookies, Pub, Shop or Chippie.


spoiler included. editing for that reason

----------


## parkerman

> yeah you are right about demi and Bradley being coming friends at pauline wedding- he need a pack of card- i think it was they were going to play poker (the males)


No it was for the Church Whist Drive with Dot. That was why he couldn't go out with Stacey because he'd promised to go there with Dot.

----------


## Johnny Allen

That Jack and Peggy bounce of each other beautifully, once again the man had me in hysterics, I dont like Burt but Im loving Jack already he's so funny.

----------


## tammyy2j

> spoiler included. editing for that reason


Please tell me what spoiler is included?

----------


## Siobhan

> Please tell me what spoiler is included?


it was about where Carly is going to work, it was mentioned in the spoiler section and should not be posted in the general section. sorry

----------


## littlemo

> I don't like Burt either.
> 
> I don't understand what Bradley was doing in the shop. He was looking for a pack of cards or something. Why?


I missed the bit when he broke up the engagement with Dot, Where was he supposed to go with her? and why did they decide not to go? Also why didn't he go straight round to Stacey's when he didn't have to go out anymore? And if he was getting a pack of cards, why would he want to?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Loved last night's episode as well. Bert still annoys me but Jack and Billy's arguing was quite funny last night and i really like the character of Honey now. I kinda felt sorry for her when she was crying  :Sad:   I wish Stacey and Bradley would just get it together. We can obviously tell that they both like each other so why don't they just stop hanging round and admit their feelings!  :Smile:   Can't wait for tomorrow's episode  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

that bert does my head in! how long is he in eastenders for?

----------


## Jojo

Hopefully not very long.  I'm lucky that I sky+ EE now, so at least when he appears on screen I can fast forward through his bits.  That or my brain goes into Itchy and Scratchy mode and I switch off completely  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

[QUOTE=jojomum]Hopefully not very long.  I'm lucky that I sky+ EE now, so at least when he appears on screen I can fast forward through his bits.  That or my brain goes into Itchy and Scratchy mode and I switch off completely  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl: [/QUOTE) i have sky+ too i never thought of doing that!   :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

> i have sky+ too i never thought of doing that!


I've done that for ages as its been like pulling teeth to watch lately.  I pop it on x 2 when people come on that really don't interest me, saves sitting through 20 mins of rubbish just for the 10 mins that I want to see  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

i hate bert as well, hes so annoying and half the time i cant understand a word he says! im loving billy and jack though, theyve been really funny this week

----------


## Johnny Allen

I hope bert goes soon, is Jack a permanent fixture, I sure hope so lets have him on the square permantely.

----------


## Chris_2k11

LMAO! "ROSEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!"  :Rotfl:  

Yes Keef, your face may look like one  :Cool:   But you certainly don't smell like one!  :Sick:   :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

I see Ruby's lost none of her acting skill...ahem...

----------


## *cinderella*

i was glad to see ruby back...when does she come back permantely?

----------


## leanne27

i feel so sorry for keith! i hate rosie and mike wish they'd both just dissapear,

----------


## x Amby x

I think Ruby was well harsh to Stacey tonight. Shes supposed to be Staceys friend and she was being so cold with her. If i was in Stacey's shoes, i would ball my eyes out! Poor Stacey!

----------


## littlemo

> I think Ruby was well harsh to Stacey tonight. Shes supposed to be Staceys friend and she was being so cold with her. If i was in Stacey's shoes, i would ball my eyes out! Poor Stacey!


I know! It's sad that two people that were so close could be so distant from each other. I honestly don't see that anything Johnny could have said to Ruby would make her not want to be friends with Stacey. She'd want to find out the truth for herself, she wouldn't just take her dad's word for it. 

I was so loving Bradley and Stacey in this episode. It made me laugh when Gus said to Bradley that he'd be toast if he went out with Stacey, and he said he'd love to be on toast (something like that). He's got this really cheeky smile, which is really sexy. And the way Stacey and Bradley were looking at each other in the cafe, it felt like they had loads of chemistry. It definetely looks like Bradley could handle Stacey very well, and enjoy it! lol. 

I did feel very sorry for Keith tonight, just because Mike's mother has died it doesn't mean he can call Keith a waster, in his home none the less. He really does have some nerve. 

Jack carrying on his usual performance. I do think him and Peggy would make a nice couple, they seem somewhat suited. Although he will have his work cut out for him when her boys come back.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Bless Stacey tonight i was glad when Ruby first showed up but she was so nasty i was glad she left again.

It was really sweet when Stacey said sorry to Demi they should become mates i think Demi seems much nicer than Ruby at the moment and also she and Bradley get on too so if they can become mates they can all hang out with eachother

----------


## littlemo

> i was glad to see ruby back...when does she come back permantely?


I think April, not entirely sure. Can't say too much as it's a non spoilers board.

----------


## littlemo

> Bless Stacey tonight i was glad when Ruby first showed up but she was so nasty i was glad she left again.
> 
> It was really sweet when Stacey said sorry to Demi they should become mates i think Demi seems much nicer than Ruby at the moment and also she and Bradley get on too so if they can become mates they can all hang out with eachother


Yes that would be nice. I think Stacey and Bradley should make more friends around the square. I'm not sure about Demi because she's a lot younger than them, but I think they should try and get on with Deano more. He made a mistake with Stacey, but it seems they've forgiven him now. He's an alright guy. Also Gus was talking to Bradley tonight and they could be good friends. Then there's Sonia whose Bradley's cousin, so they should get on, they've hardly shared two words since he's arrived, and Martin could be a good friend to Bradley. There's not that many people their age to choose from but they could make use of what they've got. 

I think Stacey finds it hard to make friends, because she's not keen on opening up to anybody, and I think it's difficult to maintain a long term friendship without doing that. But her going out with Bradley might bring her out in herself.

----------


## BlackKat

So I figured I should probably give Ruby a chance in tonights episode. Maybe it was just the Ruby/Juley storyline that made me hate her -- maybe it was the material that was bad, not just Louisa's acting. And I did like her when she first came in, so maybe they've repaired the damage and I'll like her again.

Guess what? It didn't work. I hate the ***** even more.

What a selfish cow. It says something about Ruby, when I didn't even think that Johnny might have said something to turn her against Stacey, but that I found it very believable that two minutes away from the Square Ruby would just forget about her. She didn't even try to be friendly. In fact she was an insulting cow with her big fake smile after her attempt to just pretend she hadn't seen Stacey failed. It was like she was just humouring Stacey when really she couldn't wait to get away. I hope when she does come back permanently Stacey blanks her totally and walks off with Bradley.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't believe how horrible Ruby was with Stacey tonight. I think Johnny must have brainwashed her at their country house before she came back to get some more belongings. She looked liked she was brainwashed to me anyway. The Keith/Rosie/Mike stuff i really enjoyed tonight. Some great acting from Keith and Rosie once again but i did feel sorry for Keith tonight. Jack was funny tonight again. I think Peggy likes him as well  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I had to laugh when I saw Ruby in the car, she looked like a 10 year old trying to drive the thing, it looked daft. Why did they bring her back? shes still as dull as dish water and still Louisa gives a wooden performance.

----------


## stacyefc

> I had to laugh when I saw Ruby in the car, she looked like a 10 year old trying to drive the thing, it looked daft. Why did they bring her back? shes still as dull as dish water and still Louisa gives a wooden performance.


i agree i think she is wooden and very dull. why did she act like that with stacy?

----------


## Siobhan

Loved last nights episode. Again Jack is a brilliant introduction to the cast and I like Kevin which is the better of the 3 wicks. Keith again with mike was a powerful scene and I felt so sorry for him. He was totally right in what he said and Mike is very very selfish. He had no right to say half the stuff he said to Keith.
Stacey, again brilliant acting but it was not hard against Ruby. Why is she been so nasty? poor stacey trying not to cry in front of her. she is just a horrible person. And again Stacey/bradley chance ruined 

over all, fabulous  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt so sorry for Stacey and Keith last night. 

Ruby was a cow and i hope she doesn't return. I'm loving Bradley and Stacey as a couple they are so growing on me and since now that Shannis and Kalfie gone i think Stadley could become the next big couple in EE. 

OK Mike's mum died but Keith was right how come he didn't contact her. I think Rosie and Mickey who sees Keith as his dad should have suck up for Keith. I love Demi relationship with Keith you can see there are really close.

Jack is a great character and him and Peggy will make a great couple.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yes that would be nice. I think Stacey and Bradley should make more friends around the square. I'm not sure about Demi because she's a lot younger than them, but I think they should try and get on with Deano more. He made a mistake with Stacey, but it seems they've forgiven him now. He's an alright guy. Also Gus was talking to Bradley tonight and they could be good friends. Then there's Sonia whose Bradley's cousin, so they should get on, they've hardly shared two words since he's arrived, and Martin could be a good friend to Bradley. There's not that many people their age to choose from but they could make use of what they've got. 
> 
> I think Stacey finds it hard to make friends, because she's not keen on opening up to anybody, and I think it's difficult to maintain a long term friendship without doing that. But her going out with Bradley might bring her out in herself.


Abosolutely agree about Stacey Bradley and Deano it would be nice to see them be mates. 

It would be nice to see Demi get some mates aswell and she already seems friendly with Bradley so maybe they should get her to be friends with Stacey aswell she is much nicer than Ruby

----------


## JustJodi

*I wanted to Slap the beegeebies out ot Ruby, I really really hope she comes back and then Stacey can throw her out in the cold..When she drove up I was like OMG  she looks like flunking LEARNER .. pathetic attempt for her to ACT LIKE SHE CAN DRIVE..*

*I really love this new guy Jack hes a cheeky devil,, Peggy can deny it all she wants but shes drawn to him ,,, Loved it when Billy asked for Honeys hand in marriage,   sweeeeeeeeeeeet !!!*

*Is it only me, but Mike has the whole damn family bamboozled and working against Keith,, I don't want Mike there any more, hes NO GOOD.  Mind u his acting is fine, but i just do not like his character !!!*

*Bradley is a sweetie pie,, don'tcha just wanna take him home and keep him safe from the world   Any way I certainly hope Stacey and Bradley finally HOOK UP !!*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *I wanted to Slap the beegeebies out ot Ruby, I really really hope she comes back and then Stacey can throw her out in the cold..When she drove up I was like OMG  she looks like flunking LEARNER .. pathetic attempt for her to ACT LIKE SHE CAN DRIVE..*
> 
> *I really love this new guy Jack hes a cheeky devil,, Peggy can deny it all she wants but shes drawn to him ,,, Loved it when Billy asked for Honeys hand in marriage,   sweeeeeeeeeeeet !!!*
> 
> *Is it only me, but Mike has the whole damn family bamboozled and working against Keith,, I don't want Mike there any more, hes NO GOOD.  Mind u his acting is fine, but i just do not like his character !!!*
> 
> *Bradley is a sweetie pie,, don'tcha just wanna take him home and keep him safe from the world   Any way I certainly hope Stacey and Bradley finally HOOK UP !!*


I absolutley agree about Ruby i hope Stacey stops being friends with her after lastnight she doesnt need her she can make new friends if she wants to 

I hate Mike he is so annoying i wish they never brought him in he is turning everyone against Keith to so much of an extent that i think it really could be the end for him and Rosie.

I love Bradley he is really sweet a bit of a geeky looking lad but he is lovely

----------


## Siobhan

I thought it was so funny when Jack kept asking "does she manage the bar alone" then he said about her been too small to see over the counter  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

yeah Jack has me in hysterics him and Kevin have been two fab newcomers. Can I just say as well excellent acting from the fella that plays Keith, very moving.

----------


## Siobhan

> yeah Jack has me in hysterics him and Kevin have been two fab newcomers. Can I just say as well excellent acting from the fella that plays Keith, very moving.


He was brilliant, he sat there and let mike abuse him and tell him how pathetic he was and then he went and told him what was what. I can't believe Rosie is sideing with her EX. and I love the bit where Mike is saying about his wife and kids and Keith says "she is not your wife"

----------


## Jojo

It cracked me up Kevin selling the cars when he was plain rude to the customers  :Rotfl:  brilliant.

Loved Bradley and Stacey - poor Stacey, I must have missed something that happened with her and Ruby, as she was a complete cow to her.  No wonder Stacey was upset,

Keith -  :Clap:  well done mate.  About time you showed some backbone and stood up to him.  Can't believe Rosie sided with Mike though, and Mickey should have said something.  But about time!!!

Jack was hilarious with his little waves at Peggy in the window etc and when Billy finally asked for Honeys hand, the smile that crept over Jacks face.  It was all he wanted.

Really enjoyed last night and really looking forward to tonight for a change.   :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

no fast forward for you then on sky+

You didn't miss anything with Ruby, she was just really rude, I can only assume Johnny has something to do with it or she really does blame Stacey for her and Juley.

----------


## Jojo

> no fast forward for you then on sky+
> 
> You didn't miss anything with Ruby, she was just really rude, I can only assume Johnny has something to do with it or she really does blame Stacey for her and Juley.


Not last night Siobhan, I was hooked last night and thankfully Liam was sleeping, so I could watch undisturbed  :Smile: 

Ruby was awful last night to poor Stacey, who was so happy to see her.  Either Johnny has majorly spun her some yarn, or like you say, she really does blame her about Juley  :Searchme:   Stacey should seek solace in Bradley, not turn him away like last night.  

Anyone know where I can find a guy like Bradley???? He's so sweet and caring and lovely and..........I'll stop  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

I got me one of those.. and no he is not for lending out 

Stacey just needed to be alone, that is why she said no to bradley and after the big deal she made to everyone about how close they were, she was probably embarassed

----------


## Jojo

> I got me one of those.. and no he is not for lending out 
> 
> Stacey just needed to be alone, that is why she said no to bradley and after the big deal she made to everyone about how close they were, she was probably embarassed


It was nice to see that vulnerable side to her I thought too though.  I know we saw it with her mum, but shes family so you would hope that it would make you feel that way, especially what she went through, but when its a friend its great that Bradley overheard how down she was about everything - it proves that there is a caring side to her, not this upfront brash girl that no one can upset..

----------


## BlackKat

I think she told Bradley to go away, because of Ruby abandoning her in what she sees as a long line of abandonments. It's like she doesn't see the point in going out with him cos he'll just abandon her eventually as well.   :Sad:

----------


## Katy

i thought it was a really good episode last night. I loved Staceys "other side" coming out, showing shes not always hard. I thought she was good saying sorry to Demi who was like Am i dreaming???. 

ruby was a right cow, i realised why i didnt miss the character much.

My dad spotted a Harry hill moment when mike went on about not haveing a steak and Kidney again. Felt really sorry for Keith.

----------


## dddMac1

i enjoyed last nights episode felt sorry for Stacey she cheered up when she spotted Ruby but then she got really upset when she couldn't wait to get away from her , that is not the real Ruby she seemed rather scared and quiet, what has Johnny Allen done to her

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I hated Ruby lastnight best friends shouldnt do that to eachother although i think finally Eastenders has covered a story line that really can happen.

I really hope Stacey can get over this Ruby doesnt deserve Stacey after that

----------


## Katy

i thought that it was really real. Showing how people change. 

Jane was really nice with Mo syaing how she needed a break. I think Jack should really get together with Peggy. Pat was funny when she said well hes alright.

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Johnny finally succeded in brainwashing Ruby. Poor Stacey and she cannot tell Bradley because she always deals with sorrow on her own, the poor girl!! I'm wondering how it all works out.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I really want her to talk to Bradley about this he will be there for her i just know he will

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I really want her to talk to Bradley about this he will be there for her i just know he will


Yeah i think Bradley will always stick by Stacey through thick and thin no matter what. I really like the new side to Stacey that we have been shown instead of the mouthy hardnut act she usually puts on  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Poor Phil Daniels. He arrived, a cheeky chappy who loved his own country, yet wanted to travel the world and meet new people. He loved his kids, he loved his Aunty Pat, he loved beer. He wouldn't shut the hell up.

And now, after being in Walford all of 2 weeks, he's as miserable a sod as the rest of them.

Poor miserable Phil Daniels.

I like Peggy and Jack, I think they'd make a nice couple. It's a bit annoying that they seem to have a need to pair all the oldies off with somone, but ah well.

Loved the Stacey and Bradley storyline - just melted with that kitchen scene where he promised to be the one person not to let her down.   :Wub:  I thought the scenes with her and Jake were amusing -- especially the last one with her throwing up and Bradley attacking him.

Miller storyline annoyed me tonight though. Rosie's annoying me - she's been way too passive with the both of them. Like she can only tell Keith to get lost if she's got Mike to fall back on, or vice versa. Tell them both to get lost. And for gods sake, they're grown men don't keep telling them to stop fighting like they're a couple of kids.

The Doctor is still boring. Little Mo's annoying. I hate it when programs keep referencing a great night out. "Oh, I can't believe I did that," "Oh, you'll never guess where I woke up." But they never actually show you the great night out. Maybe it was because it's impossible to imagine Little Mo and Jane having any sort of fun.

I really liked that episode - especially Stacey/Bradley.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just loved tonights epi. Stacey and Bradley they are so cute!!! :Wub:  
And Peggy and Honey's dad they have a a certain sparkle. 
Bring on moter of this. :Thumbsup:

----------


## shannisrules

i enjoyed tonights episode especially with brad and stacey i'd have liked for her to open up a bit more to him though tell him more like her mum ruby etc

----------


## littlemo

Really great episode! Stacey and Braldey were just incredible. I wish we could have seen more of them. It was great to see them sharing a tender moment together, just completely being vulnerable with one another. Bradley was such a knight in shinning armour looking after Stacey like that, and saying he wanted to give it another go even though she had tried to get off with another bloke, was pretty amazing. I think most guys would call it a day at that point, but he really seems to understand her. 

I'm feeling sorry for Keith. I just wish Rosie loved him. Mike's alright but Keith and Rosie have been a family for so long now, to split up what they have just doesn't feel right to me. 

Peggy and Jack were great. It was so funny when Peggy was doing that dance in the club, I was just imagining what the people around her would be thinking. If in a club 60 year olds got up and danced I think most people would leave. I was just really embarrassed for her. 

I really liked the episode. Can't wait to see more of Bradley and Stacey!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really loved tonight's episode best of this week i think. Loved the Peggy/Jack scenes. You can tell that they really get on and they have sparkle between them. The Bradley/Stacey scenes were also brilliant. Glad that they are finally together. Jake calling Bradley a ginger ninger  :Big Grin:   That made me laugh  :Big Grin:   The Rosie/Keith/Mike story was good again and we finally saw the doctor again  :EEK!:   9/10  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I forgot to mention this about Thursdays ep (the Ruby hate was overpowering) but I like the father and daughter relationship with Jack and Honey. Yesterday with her washing his car, him correcting her saying "foot mate," and then her teasing him about Peggy. It was well played.   :Smile:

----------


## callummc

well the writings definatly improving especially when jake snapped tonight i've been accosted by a teenybopper and assaulted by a ginger minger it reminded of the good old days,with good writing and classic one liners,hope things stay on the up,only one complaint tonight those boring millers and mike,he was ok as jim carver but hes crap in EE

----------


## Florijo

"I get molested by a teeny bopper and then attacked by the ginger ninja"    :Ninja:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  EastEnders being hairist, and as a person who has a ginger in the family, I feel I should complain to someone.   :Nono:  

Where has Jake been all this time? I have not seen him for weeks (granted I have missed a few episodes) and then he gets pops up out of nowhere in a very contrived fashion. 

Peggy and Jack was quite funny. Jack seems alright. He does not annoy me....yet. 

Little Mo and the doc. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I wish Little Mo would do something with her hair, it truely is awful. 

I don't want to be all tweenie, but Stacey and Bradley was quite cute. I   :Wub:  Bradley, defender of Stace and the resident "ginger ninga"    :Ninja:   :Wub: 

Forgot about the Miller stuff. Well, that was rubbish and boring.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

The Jake and Stacey thing was quite cute when he saw her take that drink from the bar i was almost hoping Jake and Stacey got together but then came the Stacey and Bradley bit which was so much cuter especially the end im so glad they are together at last they will make such a cute couple i really hope Eastenders keep them together for a long time

----------


## crazygirl

> well the writings definatly improving especially when jake snapped tonight i've been accosted by a teenybopper and assaulted by a ginger minger it reminded of the good old days,with good writing and classic one liners,hope things stay on the up,only one complaint tonight those boring millers and mike,he was ok as jim carver but hes crap in EE


that bit was so funny   :Lol:   and then he said 'i only came out for a quiet drink'   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

it was good to see Stacey finally trusting Bradley a very moving scene when he hugged her. I agree with Callummc about the writing. It was definatley more witty last night. Which made it more enjoyable.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I loved the ending scene is was so cute

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Peggy and Jack were great. It was so funny when Peggy was doing that dance in the club, I was just imagining what the people around her would be thinking. If in a club 60 year olds got up and danced I think most people would leave. I was just really embarrassed for her.


Well it was music from her era! The swinging sixties, Barbara Windsor was the hottest thing around then!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sid James and Kenneth Williams would agree.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Sid James and Kenneth Williams would agree.


They would laugh their pants of in their Graves!  :Rotfl:  ( oh they are both deceased aren't they? Yes just checked on IMDB)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> They would laugh their pants of in their Graves!  ( oh they are both deceased aren't they? Yes just checked on IMDB)


I hope she Carr(Y)ies on.... it will be a right hoot she is so much nicer when she behaves a bit silly.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They've been dead for donkeys years.  Sid James died on stage in the 70s, which pretty much brought the Carry On series to a premature end, while Kenneth died of depression in 1988 (possibly suicide?).

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I hope she Carr(Y)ies on.... it will be a right hoot she is so much nicer when she behaves a bit silly.


Babs is 68, but I can't see her staying on for much longer.  I doubt she'll be like June Brown, still in EE at 79.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> They've been dead for donkeys years. Sid James died on stage in the 70s, which pretty much brought the Carry On series to a premature end, while Kenneth died of depression in 1988 (possibly suicide?).


That's the thing if you live abroad, saw the film yes, but not that in thouch with everything that happens, but thanks for keeping me up to date! :Bow:

----------


## DancingQueen

> it was good to see Stacey finally trusting Bradley a very moving scene when he hugged her. I agree with Callummc about the writing. It was definatley more witty last night. Which made it more enjoyable.


It was such a great episode last night. The Stacey and Bradley scenes were particularly good. The ending scene with them 2 was very moving, i think that Bradley will definitely get the best out of Stacey. I really hope it lasts

----------


## littlemo

> "I get molested by a teeny bopper and then attacked by the ginger ninja"      EastEnders being hairist, and as a person who has a ginger in the family, I feel I should complain to someone.   
> 
>  I don't want to be all tweenie, but Stacey and Bradley was quite cute. I   Bradley, defender of Stace and the resident "ginger ninga"


Yes great stuff! Really funny line by Jake. It's bound to cause complaints to Points of View lol. 

I really love Bradley and Stacey they are just great! And I am also a great defender of both of them. Both are brilliant characters.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did anyone else think there was something weird about ruby when she tried to sneak into the house without being seen that was just weird

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> did anyone else think there was something weird about ruby when she tried to sneak into the house without being seen that was just weird


I think she may have just wanted to avoid Stacey so she could pack her belongings and leave. I am not sure though  :Searchme:

----------


## DancingQueen

I think that Johnny brainwashed Ruby myself

----------


## alan45

> I think that Johnny brainwashed Ruby myself


That wouldn't be too hard  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> That wouldn't be too hard


*Wasn't much to work with to brain wash, took like a few mins,, done and dusted....... Ruby is truly an empty headed puppet*

----------


## JustJodi

> did anyone else think there was something weird about ruby when she tried to sneak into the house without being seen that was just weird


I think it was a stupid thing,, 1# it was night time  2#  she would have had to turn lights on to see what she is doing  3#  why sneak in her own house ??

Trying to avoid Stacey was a dumb thing to do at NIGHT TIME...( back to nbr 2 ) dohhhhhhhhhhhh :Cartman:

----------


## di marco

> I think it was a stupid thing,, 1# it was night time  2#  she would have had to turn lights on to see what she is doing  3#  why sneak in her own house ??
> 
> Trying to avoid Stacey was a dumb thing to do at NIGHT TIME...( back to nbr 2 ) dohhhhhhhhhhhh


it wasnt night when she arrived though was it?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought Peggy and Jack were hilarious dancing around in the club on Friday!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> it wasnt night when she arrived though was it?


No it wasn't it was light, probably late afternoon getting dark.

----------


## littlemo

> I thought Peggy and Jack were hilarious dancing around in the club on Friday!


Yeah they were. I just felt really embarrassed.

----------


## di marco

> No it wasn't it was light, probably late afternoon getting dark.


thanks, yeh i didnt think it was dark but was just checking

----------


## Johnny Allen

it was embarrassing but brilliant as well, the scriptwriters have found a pure comical genius character in Jack, Nicky Henson and Barbara Windsor play off each other beautifully, I hope Jack's around for sometime.

----------


## littlemo

What did you think of Deano in Friday's episode? do you think he was a bit two faced? saying that Stacey was a slapper and a tart, and then going to help Bradley take her home. It was like all of a sudden he was their friend. 

I find Deano's relationship with Bradley and Stacey a bit confusing. Deano was having a pint with Bradley on Friday and it seemed like were becoming close (and I think it would be nice if they were), but then Deano goes and says that stuff about Stacey, which I find strange because he's claimed since he's been there to be her friend. When he drugged her he said it was because he was trying to make her happy (very stupid idea!), now it's like 'she's a slapper', it's just a horrible way to treat a friend.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> What did you think of Deano in Friday's episode? do you think he was a bit two faced? saying that Stacey was a slapper and a tart, and then going to help Bradley take her home. It was like all of a sudden he was their friend. 
> 
> I find Deano's relationship with Bradley and Stacey a bit confusing. Deano was having a pint with Bradley on Friday and it seemed like were becoming close (and I think it would be nice if they were), but then Deano goes and says that stuff about Stacey, which I find strange because he's claimed since he's been there to be her friend. When he drugged her he said it was because he was trying to make her happy (very stupid idea!), now it's like 'she's a slapper', it's just a horrible way to treat a friend.


Maybe he is jealous, Bradley succeeds in becoming Staceys boyfriend and not him!

----------


## Johnny Allen

yeah and I think he wants to be Bradleys mate but because Bradley likes Stacey he sees her as getting in the way.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah like Dutchgirl maybe he is Jealous as maybe he think he more sexy than Bradley- not that i think deano is sexy!

Anywho- where has demi baby been? she never went to the church for nora Furnel and keith never said he was Micheal!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> yeah and I think he wants to be Bradleys mate but because Bradley likes Stacey he sees her as getting in the way.


Gosh that's a whole different point of view did not think about that one. :Bow:

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe he is jealous, Bradley succeeds in becoming Staceys boyfriend and not him!


It's a possibility, but i've never seen Deano come onto Stacey. And I've never got the impression that Deano is attracted to her. Since he's been in the square, he's been pining after Dawn. If he was interested in Stacey I think he would say so.  

Maybe he just doesn't like the idea that somebody else can be in a relationship and not him. So it's jealousy, but not because he has feelings for Stacey, but just because he doesn't like the idea of a friend of his focusing his attention on somebody else.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Deano just wants to be in a relationship of his own and is jealous that Bradley has got a proper relationship with somebody and he hasn't  :Cool:

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah or he think Stacey is just not right for Bradley? *one quick question*: How come Bradley is *never* at work?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeah or he think Stacey is just not right for Bradley? *one quick question*: How come Bradley is *never* at work?


I don't know lol. Everytime i see him, i just see him carrying a case coming home from work.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> yeah or he think Stacey is just not right for Bradley? *one quick question*: How come Bradley is *never* at work?


Mmmh, he is at the blach hole beyond the square stays there in a timewarp and comes back fiive minutes later, with money from the EE till where money comes out freely, only as it is Bradley not to much! :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> I don't know lol. Everytime i see him, i just see him carrying a case coming home from work.


but if you think about it, hes not in it all the time, and so when he is in it hes not going to be at work is he, so when hes not in it he would be at work (if that makes sense)

----------


## Angeltigger

Eastender have load to explain:
Bradley is never at work? 
Demi leaves her baby while she go to an furnel?
Peggy can just leave her bag on the side of a club and no-one nicks it..

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> but if you think about it, hes not in it all the time, and so when he is in it hes not going to be at work is he, so when hes not in it he would be at work (if that makes sense)


Yeah i get you lol. so it does kind of make sense  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> I don't know lol. Everytime i see him, i just see him carrying a case coming home from work.


 i've only seen him do that once- I see him come out the shop in the middle of the day! go to the cafe! and i'm sure to get to town you need to get on a bus

----------


## littlemo

> but if you think about it, hes not in it all the time, and so when he is in it hes not going to be at work is he, so when hes not in it he would be at work (if that makes sense)


Yes it makes sense but Stacey always seems to be on the stall. She must work all the hours going. I think Bradley works shifts.

----------


## di marco

> Eastender have load to explain:
> Bradley is never at work? 
> Demi leaves her baby while she go to an furnel?
> Peggy can just leave her bag on the side of a club and no-one nicks it..


well ive already answered the first question, but how do we know aleesha didnt go to the funeral as the funeral wasnt actually shown? also if she didnt go then someone was probably looking after her like pauline

----------


## Angeltigger

> but if you think about it, hes not in it all the time, and so when he is in it hes not going to be at work is he, so when hes not in it he would be at work (if that makes sense)


Yeah i understand but like i said the post above i only see him coming out the shop in the middle of the day! (when he would not even be in walford) he never tell grandma dot and grandpa how his day was!

----------


## di marco

> Yes it makes sense but Stacey always seems to be on the stall. She must work all the hours going. I think Bradley works shifts.


yeh i think that is what happens too, stacey obviously works during the day cos thats when shes going to get costumers, if bradley works shifts then he might be in the square at different times, but mostly when we see him its in the evening so he would have come home from work by then

----------


## Angeltigger

> well ive already answered the first question, but how do we know aleesha didnt go to the funeral as the funeral wasnt actually shown? also if she didnt go then someone was probably looking after her like pauline


We saw after the Funeral and demi had no pushchair- we never saw her go anywhere or come back

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Eastender have load to explain:
> Bradley is never at work? 
> Demi leaves her baby while she go to an furnel?
> Peggy can just leave her bag on the side of a club and no-one nicks it..


Its the same with all the kids although Freddy has been in it alot recently but how often do we see Bobby

----------


## di marco

> he never tell grandma dot and grandpa how his day was!


yeh he does, hes told them about it a few times, if they had him telling them about his day every day it would get boring

----------


## Angeltigger

> Its the same with all the kids although Freddy has been in it alot recently but how often do we see Bobby


i've seen bobby once! See Eastender don't explain much

----------


## di marco

> We saw after the Funeral and demi had no pushchair- we never saw her go anywhere or come back


well if we saw demi pushing aleesha to paulines then picking her up again, everyone would moan that it was boring and that ee didnt need to show that bit

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh i think that is what happens too, stacey obviously works during the day cos thats when shes going to get costumers, if bradley works shifts then he might be in the square at different times, but mostly when we see him its in the evening so he would have come home from work by then


i've seen him in the middle of the day!

----------


## Angeltigger

back to the topic..... :Smile:   :Cool:   or is it okay

----------


## di marco

> i've seen him in the middle of the day!


yeh but if he does shift work then he might sometimes be home in the middle of the day cos he started work early in the morning or is working later instead

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> i've seen bobby once! See Eastender don't explain much


I think they probably have an invisiable babysitter or something for Bobby because they can afford it but Demi cant afford that for Aleesha so unless she was with Pauline i have no idea where she was

----------


## Angeltigger

okay well we might never know- maybe you are right di marco

----------


## parkerman

Bradley works for a bank. Why would he work shifts?

----------


## Angeltigger

like a bank close at 5pm... so i just don't know

----------


## tammyy2j

Rosie is being a cow to Keith. I really expected more from Mickey he always seem to get on well with Keith. I wish Mike would take Rosie and Dawn with him. 

Loving Jack and Kevin they are two brillant character additions to EE. Carly i'm finding really annoying. Jake was hilarious when he called Bradley the ginger ninja. I'm glad he and Stacey hooked.

----------


## littlemo

> like a bank close at 5pm... so i just don't know


Maybe it's close enough to come home for lunch, and Stacey works later than he does.

----------


## Angeltigger

lunch is like at 12.00 and it get dark at 5.00pm - but i am not really bother was jsut wondering

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe it's close enough to come home for lunch, and Stacey works later than he does.


He works in the City. Not close enough to come home. Anyway, we've seen him take a packed lunch in the past.

----------


## Angeltigger

> He works in the City. Not close enough to come home. Anyway, we've seen him take a packed lunch in the past.


Yeah that what i was saying! he works no-where near walford...

----------


## shannisrules

okay episode a bit boring, but did anyone notice that honeys going a bit dumb lately dont know wether eastenders is doing it on purpose but tonight when she was saying about her dad and the dog sleeping in the van/car im sure she said hyperdermia instead of hyperthermia and another time she said her dad was a good cooker instead of a good cook

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well Mike cannot steep so low as he does now. Luckily Dawn has some scruples left. The rest of tonights epi well.......

----------


## Florijo

Ben reminds me of a younger Harry Potter, with those glasses.   :Smile:   I'm glad they remembered that Ben had hearing problems because of his meningitis when he was younger. 

Oh, god, Peggy is already starting her "real family" crusade. She was like this with Louise. I know she has agreed to back off for now but this is Peggy we are talking about. Cue "He is a Mitchell!!" on endless repeat.   :Thumbsdown:  

Still not liking Deano or Carly.   :Thumbsdown: 

Mike is so evil. I don't like Dawn but well done her for telling him to get lost.

----------


## x Amby x

What im wondering is how come Ben doesn't have a South African accent. I mean he's been living there since he was 3! Surely he would have picked one up?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> What im wondering is how come Ben doesn't have a South African accent. I mean he's been living there since he was 3! Surely he would have picked one up?


Not necessarily, if Cathy persisted in speaking Cockney he wouldn't, or maybe they lived with other expats.

----------


## littlemo

> Oh, god, Peggy is already starting her "real family" crusade. She was like this with Louise. I know she has agreed to back off for now but this is Peggy we are talking about. Cue "He is a Mitchell!!" on endless repeat.


I know! I hate her going on about Ben being with his 'real family', Who does she think Ian is? It's a really horrible thing to say. Ian is grieving and so is Ben, of course they should be together at a time like this. 

It wasn't a very good episode tonight. But I did like that Jack is staying with Peggy, I do like the banter with those two. 

I was very disappointed about Stacey and Bradley not being in it, Dot and Jim could have had least given them a mention. Anyway hopefully the episodes will improve as the week goes on.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Back to rubbish once again.   :Thumbsdown:  

The Joe and Jim thing was so contrived, I could see it from miles off.   :Thumbsdown:  

One again, Joe's sudden personality change had no subtlety about it.   :Thumbsdown:  

Ben is a wooden puppet.  Not looking forward to this custody battle at all, or the imminent return of the Organic Beetroot.    :Thumbsdown:  

4/10

----------


## Angeltigger

Ben is growing on me- he only just come in

Is was wired how when I ask where Demi baby is she come in.

Peggy need to mind her own business- ian is sorting it out- where phil by the way?

Carly was good at the garage- Garry should have told her the truth.

Noami was there again-she can get on my nerves sometimes!

Jim should not hang out with bert- he a bad person to hang around with and well Deano was no better- can not believe pailine


I really thought mike would have nicked the money- glad dawn has not snoop to his level.
Yeah I have notice honey going a bit dumb shannisrules



> but did anyone notice that honeys going a bit dumb lately dont know wether eastenders is doing it on purpose but tonight when she was saying about her dad and the dog sleeping in the van/car im sure she said hyperdermia instead of hyperthermia and another time she said her dad was a good cooker instead of a good cook


she said last week- billy is my foot mate and not my sole mate

----------


## Johnny Allen

First impressions of Ben- he certainly ain't no Mitchell thats for sure.

----------


## Florijo

> First impressions of Ben- he certainly ain't no Mitchell thats for sure.


Well, then that is a plus point for him then. Well done, Ben.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah well done Ben- you would not want to be on!
Where is Phil- gone to see grant?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Yeah well done Ben- you would not want to be on!
> Where is Phil- gone to see grant?


he went with Sharon to America, hes back soon.

----------


## Angeltigger

oh yeah- i forgot! thanks Johnny Allen

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Absolutley fabulous episode i love Ben he is so cute and you have to feel sorry for the kid really having lost the two people he has been brought up by nearly the whole of his life in the space of two weeks. He was very sweet i loved him when Pauline turned up im glad they have brought him back it seems Eastenders have realised they have given us some pretty crap characters lately (Kevin Carly Nico etc) and they are now bringing us some really good ones (Bradley Jack Ben) which is fab.

Well done to Dawn for telling Mike where to go with his plan to have the money that is rightfully Rosie's i dont like Dawn but im really glad she didnt go along with that man i wish Eastenders would get rid of him he is really annoying.

The thing with Dot and Pauline was totally pointless they could have been showing us more of Ben instead of that 

The thing with Garry and Carly was a bit boring but i guess the whole episode cant involve Ben

----------


## parkerman

> did anyone notice that honeys going a bit dumb lately dont know wether eastenders is doing it on purpose but tonight when she was saying about her dad and the dog sleeping in the van/car im sure she said hyperdermia instead of hyperthermia and another time she said her dad was a good cooker instead of a good cook


I take it this is the first time you've ever seen Honey, then???

----------


## crazygirl

honey has been dumb from the start   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> okay episode a bit boring, but did anyone notice that honeys going a bit dumb lately dont know wether eastenders is doing it on purpose but tonight when she was saying about her dad and the dog sleeping in the van/car im sure she said hyperdermia instead of hyperthermia and another time she said her dad was a good cooker instead of a good cook


List of honey been dumb
1) when billy was asking her a lot of question she said "what's this the spanish armarda" instead of inquisition
2) when talking about her pregnancy she says "sequester" instead of trimester
3) she told peggy she wants her dad to walk her down the "alley" instead of aisle

Honey has always been like this

----------


## JustJodi

> List of honey been dumb
> 1) when billy was asking her a lot of question she said "what's this the spanish armarda" instead of inquisition
> 2) when talking about her pregnancy she says "sequester" instead of trimester
> 3) she told peggy she wants her dad to walk her down the "alley" instead of aisle
> 
> Honey has always been like this


*I am always waiting to see what Honey will say next, she never fails to make me giggle  U gotta love her, shes a good character and our comic relief.. I like her *

----------


## Debs

yes honey is brillaint, im always listening really hard to see what she comes out with next

----------


## Siobhan

> yes honey is brillaint, im always listening really hard to see what she comes out with next


she has come out with some crackers, last nights was funny, calling her dad a cooker.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Carly and Garry would make a good couple and he needs a girlfriend has he had any since Lynn. Ben looks like Harry Potter junior. I'm hating Rosie at the moment it is like Mike can do no wrong in her eyes and why can't Keith see Demi/Darren and Aleesha? He is a good father so he should be entitled to see them. I don't mind that Rosie is leaving hopefully she can go soon with Mike. Joe is changing now that Bert is there causing problems for Dot and Pauline in their friendship.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think Joe has changed. He was always a bit saucy and rude and flirty. He uses to talk like that all the time to Mo but he was in love with Pauline so he wasn't like that with her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to agree with what was said about honey remember when she was telling her dad that billy was her shoemate instead of soulmate,
honestly though can someone be that daft

----------


## di marco

> List of honey been dumb
> 1) when billy was asking her a lot of question she said "what's this the spanish armarda" instead of inquisition
> 2) when talking about her pregnancy she says "sequester" instead of trimester
> 3) she told peggy she wants her dad to walk her down the "alley" instead of aisle
> 
> Honey has always been like this


and when peggy said about taking a raincheck she went and looked at the weather forecast!

----------


## CrazyLea

aw she makes me laugh, shes so silly, but its sweet (i think lol) i was in fits with the footmate thing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

IMO Honey is THE most annoying character in EE at the moment. She drives me nuts!

----------


## x Amby x

I really like Honey, i think she's really sweet. I like all her little Honey-isms.

----------


## x Amby x

is it me or does the picture of Ben on the EastEnders website under characters, look nothing like Ben in last nights episodes?

----------


## crazygirl

> is it me or does the picture of Ben on the EastEnders website under characters, look nothing like Ben in last nights episodes?


hey well spotted! its a completely different person   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

The episode was  a bit boring tonight. What is with Big Mo? It was like the director told her she could go out of character for the episode. Her hairstyle was very strange, it made her look childish. And since when has she been going out with Bert? 

Pauline is finally getting a glimpse of Joe's strange behaviour, I can't believe she would be so nasty to Dot. I mean she made one comment, and she jumped down her throat. Why is Pauline so quick to defend him? It's like she's worried that Dot is right. 

Martin was sweet tonight, I feel so sorry for him. Dawn, What the hell are you playing at?! Mike is being a right scum bag at the moment. 

Again no mention or sight of Stacey and Bradley, sad!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Bit boring not enough Ben for me really because i really like his character i know its the same for all kids but Ben hasnt been seen for years we should see a bit more of him than we have done.

I liked Martin tonight he obviously really loves her but i dont think Sonia knows what she wants but i really wish she would decide she is really annoying at the moment

Poor Keith the guy really is trying and he thinks Rosie is chosing Mike over him but she isnt and Rosie thinks Keith wants to move on and he doesnt and because they aint talking they are going to end up being apart forever when they wasnt eachother back.

What is Dawn playing at i actually liked her a bit more lastnight but now she is just back down the bottom of my favourite characters list.

Carly crept up the list tonight she was alright when she wasnt being depressed about Nico and having fun with Garry Minty Martin Mickey Dawn Sonia etc etc lets hope she stays mates with them and is like this more often.

I thought Bradley and Stacey would have been at the party they cant still be hugging in the kitchen can they. I hope they are in it thursday.

----------


## feelingyellow

How boring, I can't even remember much of the episode because it was so dull. 
Naomi and Sonia - That kiss just seemed random to me, they haven't built Sonia's feelings up enough.
That's all I remember!   :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> How boring, I can't even remember much of the episode because it was so dull. 
> Naomi and Sonia - That kiss just seemed random to me, they haven't built Sonia's feelings up enough.
> That's all I remember!


Yeah, it did seem random, on a doorstep and all! Not enough scenes with Ben in the last few episodes, considering that he has only just arrived.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Zzzzzzzzz........ just about sums up tonight's episode.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah thats about it Chris! lol!
Sonia and Naomi, how boring, i really don't like these two together and stuff, i feel so sorry for Martin.
I was rather disapointed that Bradley and Stacey weren't in tonights, i'd like to have seen how they're getting along and stuff.

----------


## Johnny Allen

There just wasnt enough Jack for my liking.

----------


## x Amby x

i thought Garrys suprise party was good. Garry thinks Carly fancies him! lol Sonia and Naomi were boring!

----------


## Jojo

The only way I can describe last nights episode - boring and depressing!!

Last week it was great, this week so far its been awful already - time for Sky + again I think.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree nothing interesting has really happened but i am likeing the stuff with Ben he is really adorable im glad tey have brought in another Mitchell that isnt a thug and anything else you might want to use to describe the Mitchell's there havent been many nice Mitchell people but im glad there is another nice Mitchell around and he is a really swwet lad i hope he stays for a long time

----------


## Siobhan

I have to agree, it wasn't the best episode at all. am I the only one glad that Ben in not in it alot cause we are going to get enough of him when Phil finds out and he is too quiet anyway. 

The Sonia kiss, totally random and out of nowhere. 
It was that depressing I can't even write the guide today. I would fall asleep doing it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It gets worse, Rob Gittens is writing Thursday and Friday's episodes.  :EEK!:

----------


## tammyy2j

EE boring last night the should have used Jack and Ben more as they are interesting characters.

Naomi and Sonia are boring the hell out of me they should leave or kill themselves.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Now there's straight talking for you.  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

So the Magnificent Mitchells   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  are returning soon in sensational new storylines (Grant beats people up Phill beats people up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Question is will there be anyone remotely interested in EE to be watching it to see the same old recycled storylines

----------


## parkerman

Well I thought Mo's hair was great. I think it ought to be given a series of its own...

----------


## alan45

> Well I thought Mo's hair was great. I think it ought to be given a series of its own...


Yes they could call it *SPLITENDERS*  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> So the Magnificent Mitchells   are returning soon in sensational new storylines (Grant beats people up Phill beats people up  )
> 
> Question is will there be anyone remotely interested in EE to be watching it to see the same old recycled storylines


sad to say that yes, I will be watching. I have been since day one so I am not going to stop now.

----------


## alan45

> sad to say that yes, I will be watching. I have been since day one so I am not going to stop now.


I too have been watching since day one but now I only dip in and out of it. Its a shame to see the Beeb's once great soap churning out such pitiful rubbish with only the occasional glimmer of hope which is usually extinguished quicker than a dead man can say 'Ello Princess'

----------


## Cornishbabe

It might be interesting. but then again it might not. Ill be watching it just to see. Hopefully it will be interesting. Just as soon as they stop this sonia naomi storyline

----------


## parkerman

Although last night's episode was pretty dire, there was one plus point (apart from Mo's hair of course) and that was that Winston was on screen for longer than usual. I really don't know why they don't give him a bigger part. That man is a star.

----------


## Siobhan

> I too have been watching since day one but now I only dip in and out of it. Its a shame to see the Beeb's once great soap churning out such pitiful rubbish with only the occasional glimmer of hope which is usually extinguished quicker than a dead man can say 'Ello Princess'


Alan we both know when this went down hill, when they 1) got rid of really great actors and could not afford to keep them and 2) when they appealed to a younger audience.

----------


## alan45

> 2) when they appealed to a younger audience.


I have to agree with your second point. As for the actorsI dont think its right that they couldnt afford them After all they have a limitless supply of taxpayers money to waste. We only have to look at how much money was thrown away enticing the chuckle brothers back.  They have plenty of actors on EE who could be good if given decent storylines and scripts.  They have wasted some fabulous opportunities

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh dear, King Rollo has undergone the infamous, yet inevitable EastEnders personality transplant.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

Well that is clearly seen with the Stacey/Bradley combination. I love both of them as actors but I can see EE ruining these two. They are missing Shannis and Kalfie so they bring in Bradley to create a new love couple that are getting people excited but in typically EE fashion they will destroy the Stacey we know and turn her into miss goody two shoes.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Quel surprise, the Ice Skater is undergoing the infamous, yet inevitable EastEnders personality transplant, and turning into Miss Bingo Wings in the process.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

King roll, the ice skater? care to explain???

----------


## alan45

Bit like Stars in their eyes.

''Tonight Matthew I'm going to be Boring Old Pat''

''Tomorrow Matthew I'm going to be a sex crazed nympho''

----------


## Richie_lecturer

King Rollo (and Mr Benn) = Joe Macer;
Ice Skater = Stacey Slater.

----------


## Siobhan

> King Rollo (and Mr Benn) = Joe Macer;
> Ice Skater = Stacey Slater.


Oh right. I don't think Joe has gone through a change. He was always like that. he was rude and crude before the marriage and you know what lads are like when they get together. 

Stacey hasn't changed yet but I can see it happening

----------


## Florijo

> but I can see EE ruining these two. They are missing Shannis and Kalfie so they bring in Bradley to create a new love couple that are getting people excited but in typically EE fashion they will destroy the Stacey we know and turn her into miss goody two shoes.


Me too. I really like Bradley and Stacey as individual characters and as a couple. I just know they are going to ruin it. I have not faith in the EE writers and I am sure that in due time Bradley will have his customary Walford personality transplant and the whole thing will be ruined.   :Mad:

----------


## parkerman

Bradley will turn out to be the new gangster chief we've all been waiting for...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..in partnership with Peter Beale and Tracy the barmaid.

----------


## parkerman

But, of course, Winston will turn out to be the brains behind the whole outfit.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Mais oui.  

As Winston once said, "we shall never surrender".  This new pesudo-gangster EE crew will follow his example.

----------


## megan999

> Dawn, What the hell are you playing at?! Mike is being a right scum bag at the moment.


I don't understand why Dawn changed her mind at the last minute and decided to impersonate Rosie after having a go at Mike about it  :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't understand why Dawn changed her mind at the last minute and decided to impersonate Rosie after having a go at Mike about it


*I can tell you I was peeved, but lets give her the benefit of doubt, she may be as sly as Mike, and just take the money and give it to her mom ?? just to tick off Mike*

----------


## megan999

yeah, like double crossing him...we shall see!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yawn, why did I go back on my promise tonight.  :Mad:

----------


## BlackKat

What happened tonight? I did watch, but honestly can't remember a thing. Maybe it was so bad I repressed it?   :Searchme:

----------


## x Amby x

tonights episode was pretty rubbish, the only funny thing was seeing Peggy opening her big mouth again and telling Jack that he's going to be a grandad

----------


## feelingyellow

Dawn/Mike - rubbish
Jack sort stuff... not too bad...
Naomi/Sonia - rubbish
Other stuff - can't remember, must have been rubbish  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

well that episode was the worst this week!! and thats saying something!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

> tonights episode was pretty rubbish, the only funny thing was seeing Peggy opening her big mouth again and telling Jack that he's going to be a grandad


yeah that was the best part, their flirting was the only thing that made me smile as well.

----------


## Siobhan

I have to say the spoilers on this board are very misleading. it said that a trip to the park ends in disaster for Mo.. what a joke!! It was a cut on the head. talk about over reacting... 

Was it just me or did Dawn have ths same facial express for shocked, guilty and upset??? she really cannot act.

----------


## JustJodi

> I have to say the spoilers on this board are very misleading. it said that a trip to the park ends in disaster for Mo.. what a joke!! It was a cut on the head. talk about over reacting... 
> 
> Was it just me or did Dawn have ths same facial express for shocked, guilty and upset??? she really cannot act.


Yup like a Golden Retriver with his tongue hanging out ( look I am happy, look I am sad, Look I am surprised) no change...
Dawn is a pretty girl, but she just is in the wrong profession, she should join the gang of WOODEN PLANKS   :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Yup like a Golden Retriver with his tongue hanging out ( look I am happy, look I am sad, Look I am surprised) no change...
> Dawn is a pretty girl, but she just is in the wrong profession, she should join the gang of WOODEN PLANKS


she has the same expression as someone with botox injections. 
Last night episode was pitiful. Sonia just get on with it, Naomi stop the whining. 
Jack flirting with Peggy was the only good thing and how dare she tell him about the baby. I remember last week Billy saying they are keeping it quiet so it not like she didn't know

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Dawn is a pretty girl, but she just is in the wrong profession, she should join the gang of WOODEN PLANKS


There's so many wooden planks to burn in EE right now, Greenpeace would be up in arms about it.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> There's so many wooden planks to burn in EE right now, Greenpeace would be up in arms about it.


Think of the devastating effects it would have on global warming. The devastaion of the Amazonian rain forests would be nothing in comparison.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe they should go environmental friendly and re-use these planks for new housing in Albert Square.

----------


## dddMac1

only seen bits of last nights episode was watching something else Dawn looked Guilty at the end

----------


## parkerman

Only because she was found out!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I hope the scriptwriter felt guilty as well for a shameful piece of work!

----------


## Cornishbabe

Rosie should say yes after everyting keith sold to buy that ring she really must say yes. Tonights eppisode was really good excpet for the sonia and naomi thing. Seems like ben may be fitting in at last

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think rosie should have given mike the money though because thats him won now

----------


## lollymay

that was really good, rosie and keith should get married

----------


## Cornishbabe

> i dont think rosie should have given mike the money though because thats him won now


Yeh he will steal from his own family for the money. So she gives it too him to get rid of him. Wheres the sense in that

----------


## crazygirl

Keith proposing how sweet was that it brought tears to my eyes

----------


## Kim

> Keith proposing how sweet was that it brought tears to my eyes


I didn't actually think that Dawn would be able to shut up through the length of the proposal. If this wedding goes ahead, someone please buy Keith some foundation as a wedding present. It was also the smartest he's looked since joining the show, in my opinion.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Utter rubbish from what i was seeing tonight as i was on the phone during it but what i did see it didnt look very good i was going to watch it sunday did anyone feel its worth me wasting my time with it??

----------


## littlemo

> Utter rubbish from what i was seeing tonight as i was on the phone during it but what i did see it didnt look very good i was going to watch it sunday did anyone feel its worth me wasting my time with it??


No, I don't think it's worth watching the omnibus, I never do anymore. If I know an episode is going to be good I just tape it. None of the episodes were good this week. I'm still re-watching last Friday's ep when Stacey and Bradley had their romantic moment in the kitchen, I taped that one.

I find the concept of the Naomi and Sonia storyline quite good but it hasn't really built up enough yet. You know there's going to be interesting stuff coming up, but I just don't feel that intrigued by it, not yet. 

Good that Keith asked Rosie to marry him, and that they got rid of Mike. He shouldn't get in the way of them being a family, Mike has no right. 

Boring episode.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Thanks i wont bother then. What happened with Mike Dawn and Rosie i saw alot of crying and yelling with them

----------


## parkerman

> Utter rubbish from what i was seeing tonight as i was on the phone during it but what i did see it didnt look very good i was going to watch it sunday did anyone feel its worth me wasting my time with it??


No, I wouldn't bother. It was no improvement on last week, the week before, the week before that...you get the picture?

By the way, can someone tell me what happened to all the money Mike stole from the kids who'd stolen it from Jake? Did something happen to it while I was in Lanzarote or did it disappear in to the Eastenders black hole?

----------


## di marco

> By the way, can someone tell me what happened to all the money Mike stole from the kids who'd stolen it from Jake? Did something happen to it while I was in Lanzarote or did it disappear in to the Eastenders black hole?


erm i think he just took it with him when he left and i assume hes spent it all by now, i dont think anything was actually mentioned about it though?

----------


## JustJodi

> Thanks i wont bother then. What happened with Mike Dawn and Rosie i saw alot of crying and yelling with them


*Hey VL... go to the EE episode guide , you can see what happened,,*

----------


## x Amby x

i thought last nights episode was quite good. Especially all the Miller stuff.

----------


## megan999

> No, I wouldn't bother. It was no improvement on last week, the week before, the week before that...you get the picture?
> 
> By the way, can someone tell me what happened to all the money Mike stole from the kids who'd stolen it from Jake? Did something happen to it while I was in Lanzarote or did it disappear in to the Eastenders black hole?


Didn't he do a runner with it and disappear for a while, after Rosie chose Keith instead of him :Searchme:

----------


## Katy

it was so cute when keith proposed. Dawn and Mickeys face was a picture. Jack was a bit of an idiot going off on one about the pregnancy.

----------


## leanne27

thank god finally mike has gone, lets hope this time its for good.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> No, I wouldn't bother. It was no improvement on last week, the week before, the week before that...you get the picture?


I have stopped watching since the other day.  I've finally had enough of expecting to put up with tripe, week in, week out.  




> By the way, can someone tell me what happened to all the money Mike stole from the kids who'd stolen it from Jake? Did something happen to it while I was in Lanzarote or did it disappear in to the Eastenders black hole?


Also, Why isn't Johnny after Mike's blood after Mr Swann quit his job without notice after just one day in charge.  He has Amy running the place, so it's not as if he doesn't know Mike is around why is Johnny not after Mike's blood, seeing as he deserted Scarlet's after just one?   :Confused:  

There's so many black holes in EastEnders these days, it should be called SpaceEnders.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> erm i think he just took it with him when he left and i assume hes spent it all by now, i dont think anything was actually mentioned about it though?


I dont think anything was mentoned because the kids just assumed it was burnt in that fire

----------


## di marco

> I dont think anything was mentoned because the kids just assumed it was burnt in that fire


oh yeh i forgot no one knew he had it

----------


## megan999

> thank god finally mike has gone, lets hope this time its for good.


I second that. But I don't think it was the actor's fault no one liked Mike!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> thank god finally mike has gone, lets hope this time its for good.


Must agree with you. I am becoming tired of his reappearances of him all the time. He's a good actor but i just don't like the character  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shannisrules

good ridance to him he started to get on my nerves at the end with all this ill be good father nonsence good actor bad character

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh well, Let's move on to next week, I hope it has more in store than last weeks episodes. The whole thing was very disapointing, no Bradley and Stacey, too bad. Only bright thing about it was Carly not moping around and Jack who turns out to be not a bad person. He even brightens up Peggy.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Oh well, Let's move on to next week


Before we do i just want to say i saw fridays today because i had loads of work to do and just wanted something on in the background (not that i could work with it on  :Lol: ) I liked it im glad Mike is gone and wasnt it sweet wen Keith proposed and bless Ben helping out at the garage...i love that character so much his an adorable little feller

----------


## *-Rooney-*

just one thing that confused me about the proposal was dawn.  she has always had nothing nice to say about keith and always wanted her with mike but as soon as keith proposed to rosie her and mickey were all aahs and oohs, sounds like dawn might be coming around to the idea of her mum with keith

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Well look what Mike did to her though and Mickey made her realise she has still got Keith who will love her as a daughter like he has always loved Micky as a son

----------


## tammyy2j

WTF why did Rosie give him the money she is not exactly loaded is she. I'm glad Mike is gone but i really don't like Rosie, Dawn and Mickey now especially for their treatment of Keith. I don't think he should have proposed to Rosie she was being a cow to him. Naomi and Sonia is an awful storyline i think it is time Sonia and Naomi left.

----------


## shannisrules

well rosie gave him the money on the condition that he left and never returned so she gave him something for something in return. sonia and niomi just bored me to death

----------


## x Amby x

i hope Mike doesn't return, if he does he's only going to upset Rosie, dawn and Mickey again!

----------


## parkerman

> well rosie gave him the money on the condition that he left and never returned so she gave him something for something in return.


But what is she going to do if he does return? I thought it was a very strange bargain. Mike's not the sort of person to take any notice of a bargain like that. Once he's spent the Â£5000 she can't ask for it back!

----------


## shannisrules

> But what is she going to do if he does return? I thought it was a very strange bargain. Mike's not the sort of person to take any notice of a bargain like that. Once he's spent the Â£5000 she can't ask for it back!


well i spose that was a risk she was willing to take and anyway i think rosie trusts mike as he loves her or so he says

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Can you really start a new life/business with just 5 grand as well?  :Confused:

----------


## parkerman

You're forgetting, it was an Eastenders 5 grand!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes, EastEnders seems to work in Monopoly Money.  No wonder Phil can buy so many Walford businesses, they must cost just Â£150!

----------


## Florijo

Naomi and Sonia are so boring. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I don't find the storyline the slightest bit believable and I hate Naomi so I just can't stand it.   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao  :Rotfl:  I had to laugh at the bit where Sonia walked out and Martin was just stood there in silence like this >>   :Confused:  and then suddenly all you hear is Bert...

"OHHHH you know what I fancy now!? A CHEESE SANDWICH!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Cornishbabe

I cant believe Dot opened that letter. and the way little mo acted with that health worker no wonder they get suspicious

----------


## shannisrules

> and the way little mo acted with that health worker no wonder they get suspicious


but dont you think she was being a bit nosey just barging in on little mo's life asking lots of questions

----------


## Chris_2k11

> but dont you think she was being a bit nosey just barging in on little mo's life asking lots of questions


She didn't just 'barge' in though did she? She acted very friendly towards little mo.

----------


## shannisrules

> She didn't just 'barge' in though did she? She acted very friendly towards little mo.


ye but she would have been sent by the child support agency or whoever on purpose so she could ask how her baby is and how she is coping and i think they need to leave her alone as its nothing to do with her

----------


## BlackKat

Y'know I'd probably find this Sonia/Naomi thing a lot more believable if everytime they kissed it wasn't painfully obvious that they leap five feet apart as soon as they hear 'Cut!'. That kiss on Friday was appalling -- at least look like you want to be kissing her.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Joe is now annoying me - I liked Pauline and Joe before they decided every single character needs a dark secret but now it's just crap. All the sparks gone.   :Thumbsdown:  

The Millers scenes were okay to start - I liked Dawn and Mickey putting up the banner and the family back together again for breakfast, but then Keith have second thoughts due to Garry bitching about marriage (does he _ever_ do anything else) annoyed me as well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ye but she would have been sent by the child support agency or whoever on purpose so she could ask how her baby is and how she is coping and i think they need to leave her alone as its nothing to do with her


Yeah but the lady was only doing her job. If she's asked to visit little mo, then she can't really refuse... it's her job.

----------


## shannisrules

also another thing i noticed when dawn and mickey put up that banner in the square to make evryone notice keith looked really dissapointed like he wasnt even going to marry rosie and he was just going to say sorry love it was a joke etc. but then he got himself too deep in it, so he couldnt back out maybe he just asked her to marry him so he could get back in the house.

----------


## littlemo

I really get annoyed at Keith sometimes. He goes to the trouble of buying the ring, proposing to her, and then it's like, 'I don't really want to go through with it', 'i've made a mistake' (just paraphrasing there not the right quotes). I just find it really terrible, and considering the fact that they've been together over 15 years, I don't think it's a huge thing for Rosie to ask for a bit of commitment. They've got two children for crying out loud! 

Poor Martin! I found it really horrible of Sonia to just walk out on their marriage without an explanation. She could have at least given him that much. She never seems to be able to take responsibility for her own actions.

----------


## parkerman

Martin and Sonia - aaarrrggghhh
Sonia and Naomi - aaarrrggghhh
Joe and Bert - aaarrrggghhh
Keith and Rosie - aaarrrggghhh
Garry and everyone - aaarrrggghhh

Apart from that a great episode!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Martin and Sonia - aaarrrggghhh
> Sonia and Naomi - aaarrrggghhh
> Joe and Bert - aaarrrggghhh
> Keith and Rosie - aaarrrggghhh
> Garry and everyone - aaarrrggghhh
> 
> Apart from that a great episode!


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jojo

Major yawnfest, yet again - I don't think I'll bother with the rest of the week - if anything good happens, give me a shout guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sonia is a cow. Poor Martin. Joe has turned into an annoying character.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Looks like my decision to stop watching was a good one.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Major yawnfest, yet again - I don't think I'll bother with the rest of the week - if anything good happens, give me a shout guys


Don't count on it, you're in for a long wait.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ok next? It is getting a bit boring, but I cannot stop watching. I hope it will turn around a second time!

----------


## shannisrules

another boring episode i was cringing when sonia and noami were on i found bert quite funny today though aswell as being annoying going on a bout a load of rubbish whilst martin was just siting there

----------


## di marco

you know on yesterdays epi, when the health visitor came round to check on freddie cos it is standard procedure, well is that a new things cos when i was younger i was up casulty loads of times for various different things and no one ever came to visit my mum about it?

----------


## shannisrules

but this is eastenders land remember not the real world a slight injury and the csa are on teh case like that!

----------


## kerry4nigel

is anyone else finding Little Mo so annoying? I can't wait for her to leave. She spends every episode moaning. I'm finding Eastenders so boring at the moment - i hate the Sonia/Martin/Naomi saga. Hoepfully it will pick up when Grant and Johnny return.

----------


## littlemo

I didn't think the episode was as crap as everybody else seems to think it was. Quite a lot went on the episode. I quite liked the Sonia/Martin storyline, it's quite intense. James Alexandrou and Natalie Cassidy are brilliant actors, and they really do the storylines justice. 

Really feel sorry for Martin, he couldn't have done anything more than he has done. He'll always be himself and he can't change to please Sonia. It was heartbreaking to see how much he loves her, and that she's gone off to be with somebody else. 

Bert really needs to know when to shut up, I was waiting for Martin to turn round and tell him button it, but he never did. He was just too consumed with his own feelings. 

Sad for Billy, but I think everything's going to be fine. They aren't going to cause more sadness for him. The guy who plays Jack is a good actor, it was quite emotional when he was describing what happened to Honey's mum. It reminded me of the film Jack and Sarah. That was a good film.

----------


## BlackKat

What exactly is the script writers problem with marriage? I don't mean the thing where no married couple stays happy for long, cos well that's soaps for you -- but it's just every single character seems to go on and on about how terrible marriage is, and how wonderful it is being single. Garry, Minty, Keith and now Bert. It's supposed to be a soap, not a way for a bunch of middle aged single scriptwriters to bitch about their ex-wives.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think the Sonia/Naomi stuff's great. Bert doesn't know when to shut up - the prat. Garry and Minty were good today too

----------


## x Amby x

i thought that tonights episode was really good. I liked all the Deano Kevin and Pat stuff! lol

----------


## Florijo

I thought it was a pretty rubbish episode really apart from the bit with Billy when he was crying, which I found quite sad. I hope the storylines improve sharpish because it is all so boring. I will never believe the contrived rubbish between Sonia and Naomi. I'm just not feeling it and there is just no chemistry or anything there at all. It is like Little Mo and Alfie, only about a thousand times worse. 

I'm not liking Bert, he annoys me and I wish they would do something with Deano if he must stay in the Square. He grates on me so much.

----------


## JustJodi

> What exactly is the script writers problem with marriage? I don't mean the thing where no married couple stays happy for long, cos well that's soaps for you -- but it's just every single character seems to go on and on about how terrible marriage is, and how wonderful it is being single. Garry, Minty, Keith and now Bert. It's supposed to be a soap, not a way for a bunch of middle aged single scriptwriters to bitch about their ex-wives.


 
*......or ex-husbands...right now I am so bored with the latest story line about Sonia and Martin/Naomi...the only marriage that has survived over 2 yrs is Dot and Jim...None of the marriages that have been consumated over the past 3 years have stuck together.. *

----------


## Johnny Allen

the good thing about the episode was Kevin in his boxer shorts, now that was quite amusing.

----------


## alkalinetrio

so who wants to place a bet on rosie and keiths marriage then? haha tonights episode was alright!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

It couldnt have been a very good episode as i cant remember what happened except Billy being really upset which made me feel really sorry for him

----------


## Katy

i really want to seer one happy marriage on the square its not much to ask for. I though maybe it would be ROsie and Keith but im thinking now they may not make it up the aisle.

----------


## parkerman

> I will never believe the contrived rubbish between Sonia and Naomi. I'm just not feeling it and there is just no chemistry or anything there at all. It is like Little Mo and Alfie, only about a thousand times worse.


I agree with that Florijo. This is a major storyline and yet there is absolutley no chemistry between Sonia and Naomi. It's all come from nowhere. It's a complete change of personality for Sonia and it is all just contrived to make the storyline. It's just so unbelieveable that it spoils the whole supposed devastating effect. 

It seems to me that one day the producer had this great idea, "Hey how about an inter-racial lesbian relationship that breaks up a stable marriage; that should win us some headlines and make us seem pretty cool...now, who can it be....?"

----------


## sarah21

> I agree with that Florijo. This is a major storyline and yet there is absolutley no chemistry between Sonia and Naomi. It's all come from nowhere. It's a complete change of personality for Sonia and it is all just contrived to make the storyline. It's just so unbelieveable that it spoils the whole supposed devastating effect. 
> 
> It seems to me that one day the producer had this great idea, "Hey how about an inter-racial lesbian relationship that breaks up a stable marriage; that should win us some headlines and make us seem pretty cool...now, who can it be....?"


I don't think this is unbelievable at all, nor has it come from nowhere. This storyline has been building up since Sonia met Naomi and the marriage hasn't been stable for a while. Sonia tried to leave Martin at Christmas, asking him for time to think about their relationship. 

Sonia has had many problems over the years starting with her mother leaving the family home. She had Chloe, gave her up for adoption, kidnapped her and then watched Jamie die. Sonia and Martin were brought together through tragedy and married quickly. Now she is married, her daughter is back in her life and she is achieving her dreams of being a nurse. All in the garden should be rosy as this is what she has wanted all along. But Naomi came into their lives. She is more worldly wise than Sonia and has shown her there is so much more to life and it has made her question her decisions. She finds Naomi exciting and is infatuated by her. With Naomi being gay, Sonia has confused her feelings for her as being more than they are.

This is going to end in tears and regret. Sonia isn't gay and will realise that in time. There's also her feelings for Martin. She believes that she doesn't love him any more, but she loved him enough to marry him despite his involvement in Jamie's death. As soon as she sees him with someone else, she will realise how she feels about him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Martin. Sonia deserves a good slap. Sonia and Naomi are an awful couple no chemistry whatsoever. I loving Jack he is a great character. Kevin/Deano/Pat scenes were very funny.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> the good thing about the episode was Kevin in his boxer shorts, now that was quite amusing.


That must have been a bad episode then!

----------


## JustJodi

*I wanted to slap Sonia, I do not even think she is thinking things thru, but again it is the EE writers who are hitting so many bumps they do not know what they are churning out any more, last nights episode was pure rubbish. I am sure things will be verrrrrrrry interesting when Pauline, Dot and Jim get a wind of why Sonia is shackin up with Naomi ....that should liven up the program a bit.....*

----------


## Siobhan

> *I wanted to slap Sonia, I do not even think she is thinking things thru, but again it is the EE writers who are hitting so many bumps they do not know what they are churning out any more, last nights episode was pure rubbish. I am sure things will be verrrrrrrry interesting when Pauline, Dot and Jim get a wind of why Sonia is shackin up with Naomi ....that should liven up the program a bit.....*


am I the only one who thinks what happened with Sonia is a natural thing? she felt her marriage was loveless and she meets someone who was fun to be around and shows her affection, obviously she is going to mistake it for love!!! If it had been a guy, I don't think it would have gotten as much attention

----------


## JustJodi

> am I the only one who thinks what happened with Sonia is a natural thing? she felt her marriage was loveless and she meets someone who was fun to be around and shows her affection, obviously she is going to mistake it for love!!! If it had been a guy, I don't think it would have gotten as much attention


*I think there would have been some attention, but not as much as this gay relationship..*

----------


## Siobhan

> *I think there would have been some attention, but not as much as this gay relationship..*


exactly... just imagine sonia had gotten the same attention from a guy at college, you might even have people congradulation her for getting out of a sham of a marriage.. it is just more talked about cause a) it is another woman and b) Naomi is really really bad in ee

----------


## Keating's babe

The scenes with Naomi and Sonia are cringeworthy, which is a shame because Natalie Cassidy is fantastic actress.

Bert is just plain annoying.  I like Joe and wish he would be honest with Pauline about his past and turf Bert out.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## x Amby x

Bert gets on my nerves, he talks a load of nonsense!

----------


## Keating's babe

> Bert gets on my nerves, he talks a load of nonsense!


I wish Martin turned around and told him to shut that hole in his face.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> I wish Martin turned around and told him to shut that hole in his face.


that is what I would have done, it is not like martin had time to think with Bert jabbering in his ear..

----------


## Keating's babe

Does anyone know if Bert is going to be a permanent character? 

<prays the answer is no>.

----------


## Florijo

> Does anyone know if Bert is going to be a permanent character? 
> 
> <prays the answer is no>.


I think he is.   :Wal2l:  

<Joins you in praying that the EE producers change their minds>

----------


## Richie_lecturer

When it comes to making bad decisions, EE bosses tend not to go back on their word.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Keating's babe

> I think he is.   
> 
> <Joins you in praying that the EE producers change their minds>


Lets form a circle and chant "Bert to go, Bert to go, Bert to go".

----------


## shannisrules

what bert is staying please god no! hes too loud for the show doenst fit in right

----------


## x Amby x

In Inside Soap Dave Hill, who plays Bert, says that hes not staying permanantly! thank god!

----------


## Florijo

> In Inside Soap Dave Hill, who plays Bert, says that hes not staying permanantly! thank god!


Really? I don't think that was mentioned when it was announced he was joining (like it was with the doctor and Jack). 

That is great. Nothing against Dave Hill, but Bert is just too much to cope with. I wonder how long he is staying for?   :Confused:

----------


## stacyefc

i actually like bert i think he's funny.

i feel really sorry for martin, i know he's a dull character who's changed from a rebel to a boring husband but isn't sonia a cow

----------


## Jada-GDR

Pauline: "I'll go and sort out that bitch!"

lmao  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> i actually like bert i think he's funny.


i hate bert!   :Mad:  hes annoying

----------


## x Amby x

i thought that tonights episode was good. More comedy from Deano, Kevin and Pat. I thought that Honey was great tonight as well.

----------


## JustJodi

*Finally a decent episode,, I was truly impressed with Honey, not sure what to think of the whole Sonia and Naomi thing,, Sonia has lived on that square forever and now she is seeing faces shes known all her life turn their backs on her.Its going to be interesting to see how some of this is worked out..*
*Pauline really let her mouth run away from her.. I was  *

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Am I the only one who thinks Sonia and Naomi belong together. They have asolutely nothing to be ashamed off. Yes I understand that it was unfair on Martin but its really immature the way th other charecters in the square make such a big deal just because twowomen are together in the way that men and women usually are. There is nothing whatever wrong with it and the girls should fight for what they believe is right. How come Pauline didn't have a problem with Derek being gay ut does have a problem with Sonia/Naomi? Yes obviously the answer is because she left her son but if it had been a bloke she wou;dn't have minded so much whichis really unfair.

----------


## littlemo

Yes it was good. Good confrontation between Sonia and Pauline, and Sonia is acting really bad at the moment. Fancy saying that she doesn't want Martin to love her. It's like she doesn't have any sympathy for him at all. I liked the fact that Martin through a drink at Naomi, like he wouldn't stoop so low as to attack her, because he doesn't hit women. He really is a nice guy. 

Stacey and Bradley had yet another row, but at least we can say it was down to Bradley this time. He should learn to use his own initiative, especially in regards to Stacey, advice from Deano isn't going to get him anywhere. 

I'd say 8 out of 10. 

Found the Honey thing a bit silly. They built all this stuff up about her having a heart problem, and then all of a sudden it's doesn't even exist. I felt sorry for Jack, the way Honey spoke to him. I thought it was a wasted storyline.

----------


## dddMac1

another good episode last night.not sure if i like Sonia and naomi together i laught when martin threw a drink over Naomi's head

----------


## Bree

I really liked last nights eppie best this week with out a doubt i really like honey at the moment shes a really good actress and her and billy make such a cute couple  :Wub:  xxx

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> another good episode last night.not sure if i like Sonia and naomi together i laught when martin threw a drink over Naomi's head


oooh i havent saw that yet but im looking forward to it

----------


## shannisrules

well pretty boring episode anyone notice when pauline was saying that she was talking to margret and she said that it was the anniversary of rebeccas parents death well didnt they show that only 2 months ago! a year goes very quick in eastenders.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Well what can I say? Im hating Martin/Sonia/Naomi already for one  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlackKat

> well pretty boring episode anyone notice when pauline was saying that she was talking to margret and she said that it was the anniversary of rebeccas parents death well didnt they show that only 2 months ago! a year goes very quick in eastenders.



No, Becky's parents did die a year ago.  :Confused:  I remember Sonia reading it in the paper.

----------


## shannisrules

> No, Becky's parents did die a year ago.  I remember Sonia reading it in the paper.


really!!! i dont remember it being a year go that seems ages ago but didnt rebecca go to stay with them because of that?

----------


## Johnny Allen

no she stayed with them because Margaret was unwell. Im pretty sure that's why Rebecca stayed anyway.

----------


## shannisrules

getting my dates mixed up lol  :Wal2l:

----------


## callummc

Ee is getting worse for me,maybe it will pick up soon,their was only enough good material to make one good episode,

----------


## Chris_2k11

Missed tonight's episode. Shall have to catch the omnibus.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> No, Becky's parents did die a year ago.  I remember Sonia reading it in the paper.


It doesnt seem that long ago at all 

Didnt like this episode much really boring and to much Sonia for my likeing i would have prefered to see more of a chat between Honey and Jack than all the Sonia stuff.I just wish they would get rid of her and not some of the better characters but i really dont see it happening for a while burt hopefully soon i mean how many more stories can they use Sonia for

----------


## sarah21

> It doesnt seem that long ago at all 
> 
> Didnt like this episode much really boring and to much Sonia for my likeing i would have prefered to see more of a chat between Honey and Jack than all the Sonia stuff.I just wish they would get rid of her and not some of the better characters but i really dont see it happening for a while burt hopefully soon i mean how many more stories can they use Sonia for


You might be in for a very long wait. I doubt very much that they would get rid of Sonia. She is too important to EE and believe it or not, she is one of the better characters and is extremely popular. The scenes last night between Sonia and Martin were excellent and very sad.

I really enjoyed last night's episode.

----------


## megan999

> The scenes last night between Sonia and Martin were excellent and very sad. I really enjoyed last night's episode.


I agree   :Cheer:   Sonia is one of my fave characters. I think she is an excellent actress, and IMO Thursday and Friday episodes were v.good - apart from Honey that is!   :Rotfl:  Keith makes me laugh, and not in a good way   :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to agree but i cant believe what a bitch naomi is being.  shehas got what she has wanted from the start even if it did split up a marriage, doesnt she realise that just because sonias withher now she will have some split ends to tie up with martin and martin and sonia will have to speak sometimes, shes showing a different side already towards sonia jealousy.  i did have to laugh when naomi went up to martin to talk to him in the pub, what a cheek im glad she got a drink over her head

----------


## BlackKat

Sonia was being a bitch too. I mean she left her husband, didn't even bother to explain and left him to find out what was really going on by himself. Not to mention the fact that she's been completely leading him on since Christmas and clearly only stayed because of Becky. And then _he_ apologises to her. And she accepts the apology. Gee, that was good of her.  :Angry:

----------


## crazygirl

no eastenders tonight i'm gonna have withdrawal symptoms   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no eastenders tonight i'm gonna have withdrawal symptoms


I'm not  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Im really into Corrie at the moment.

----------


## Grant_fan

cool i like them as well i don't think that man should see josha because he every want to know him before

----------


## Siobhan

> cool i like them as well i don't think that man should see josha because he every want to know him before


this can be discuss in the corrie forum not eastender. thanks

----------


## ?????

i don't know why i even watch this show anymore but this whole show is just pile of poo. seriously i used to love this show, i wouldn't let anyine diss EE( remember the bbc boards) but since like jan its all gone downhill.....  sonia as a lesbo is just hilariously funny. the new people are just a joke. okay i have come to a conclusion every single british soap is crap. watch home and away everyone.its miles better.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

EastEnders has been in decline for a long time, only know it's really starting to pinch some of the loyal crowd.  I know people who defended and stuck with it in the Berridge days, who since Xmas, are now wandering whether to cast their loyalty aside.

----------


## ?????

lol the LB days.... gawd that women came up with worse ideas then a five year old. remember the fairground accident thingy..hahahah that stroyline still makes me laugh till this day.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ah yes the cardboard funfair, a milestone, sorry MILLstone in EE's history.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> EastEnders has been in decline for a long time, only know it's really starting to pinch some of the loyal crowd.  I know people who defended and stuck with it in the Berridge days, who since Xmas, are now wandering whether to cast their loyalty aside.


Eastenders is deffinatly going down hill and your right about loyal fans thinking about dropping it and watching other stuff im one of them ive thought about it alot but now they have a few good characters like Stacey Bradley Ben Jack Honey Deano etc ive decided id prefere to continue watching it for them and besides if i stopped watching Eastenders id have nothing to watch except my DVDs because i dont like other tv shows

----------


## Grant_fan

i have to agree with you vixie-lou their is nothing else good i think that they should the better acters back into eastenders because it is getting borning now

----------


## littlemo

I agree it isn't great, and of course it's been a lot better than it is now, but I still think it has potential. Stacey and Bradley are great characters by themselves, and now they've got together I think their relationship is going to be something really special. And of course there's the Mitchells and everything going on with them (can't say much it's not a spoiler board). 

There's the new characters which are bound to provide some drama. I think the future will look brighter.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I agree it isn't great, and of course it's been a lot better than it is now, but I still think it has potential. Stacey and Bradley are great characters by themselves, and now they've got together I think their relationship is going to be something really special. And of course there's the Mitchells and everything going on with them (can't say much it's not a spoiler board). 
> 
> There's the new characters which are bound to provide some drama. I think the future will look brighter.


I forgot about Bradley and Stacey (i just added them in though) yeh they are absolutely fab probably the best people around at the moment and deffinatly the best couple

----------


## Johnny Allen

Well I enjoyed the Jack and Peggy relationship as per usual, and Bert is better when he is with Mo. But I didnt like the Danny storyline, I think its that hes just too wossy to be believeable.

----------


## chance

Like Jack and Peggy relationship and i must agree with richie that Bert is far less annoying when working with Mo.Cant stand Danny still,he's a right little weener! Can someone please tell me what it is that Joe and Bert have done? Iknow they have been in prison but what for?

----------


## BlackKat

So Sonia/Naomi are only allowed to kiss when it's sensationally required then? Oh, yeah, totally realistic storyline.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I keep trying to care about Joe's secret but gosh darn, I just don't. The storylines totally ruined Joe for me, he's starting to really annoy me. Not as much as Bert of course.   :Thumbsdown:  

I like Jack and Peggy. Of course that'll only be until it comes out that Jack's a mass murderer and we have a 'thrilling' storyline where he tries to stop her finding out. Also like Billy and Honey.

Danny's a little idiot, but I did like those scenes even if it did feel a bit rushed "Bang. Danny's back. Let's quickly recap why he left, quickly run through why he's back, have a quick argument and then he can quickly leave again. Bang, over, next scene?"

So-so episode.

----------


## x Amby x

i thought it was quite a good episode, loved all the Honey/Billy/Peggy/Jack stuff! Honeys so funny! lol Sonia and Naomi thing is getting a bit boring now! Yeah i agree with BlackKat the Danny scenes were a bit rushed! lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

Pauline is a right old bat, maybe she is trying to fool herself, by shouting to everyone, and that under "MY ROOF", if I'm not mistaken she let Sonia and Martin buy it, and then Sonia said it is ok for her to stay as well? Mmm, when will Sonia throw her out?

----------


## littlemo

Found the episode quite boring. I don't know what's going on with Big Mo, she shows a different side to her personality when she's with or thinking about Bert. A more gentle subdued side, she's kind of childlike, if that makes sense. It's weird. Anyway it was great how Mo found out about Bert being in prison. 

We did get to see Stacey tonight, for a little bit which was good, but no Bradley which was bad. She didn't mention him either, I think they were trying to show how Stacey felt about Bradley through the stuff with Bert but it was quite a short speech, and it didn't come across that well. I hate the way we don't see them for a week, when they have a falling out, it really annoys me!

Sonia really infuriated me tonight 'Let's make this relationship about us, not Martin', it's like they should ignore his feelings or something. And Naomi has some cheek, 'I hate the way he keeps glaring at us all the time', what the hell do you expect?! Why can't they show a bit more compassion?!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Found the episode quite boring. I don't know what's going on with Big Mo, she shows a different side to her personality when she's with or thinking about Bert. A more gentle subdued side, she's kind of childlike, if that makes sense. It's weird. Anyway it was great how Mo found out about Bert being in prison. 
> 
> Sonia really infuriated me tonight 'Let's make this relationship about us, not Martin', it's like they should ignore his feelings or something. And Naomi has some cheek, 'I hate the way he keeps glaring at us all the time', what the hell do you expect?! Why can't they show a bit more compassion?!


Laila Morse can act as it seems, she should do as there is talent in the family!

And it is a bit unrealistic to persume that Martin would be o.k. after a week of finding out, he can be expected to be infuriated for quiet some time. :Ponder:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Boring episode tonight but with some funny bits like when Jack mentioned a suprise party Honey said she would go and ask Peggy  :Lol:  I swear she should be blonde  :Lol: 

Was anyone pleased to see Danny back i dont know a single person who was and i certainly dont like him much but i dont hate him so much as to keep throwing things at the screen like people i know did.

Billy was funny about the baby mobile thing when he said that if Phil and Grant had one it would have been boxing gloves and something else. Its so obvious when they are bringing people back they alays seem to mention them even when they were about to kill Kathy they mentioed her alot just before.

Still really love Ben and he seems to be talking alot more im not happy that Phil will soon be back fighting for him again

----------


## alkalinetrio

poor ben :Sad:  tonights episode was alright! i dont mind danny and looks can be decieving! i can show you loads of people that look wussy but there no way near! still likeing jack :Smile:  and if i was martin i wud go more mentle then he is right now probly haha! then again i never let anything rest:P

----------


## parkerman

So Johnnie Allen has sent Danny back to Scarlet's to sort it out. Yeh, right! I always thought Johnnie was an astute business man. Why would he send an idiot to run his business?

Dot's entry just in the nick of time to prevent Joe spilling the beans was soooooooo predictable. It's that sort of thing that makes me despair of the Eastenders scriptwriters.

----------


## JustJodi

*Danny looked like a skinny British Jay Leno in that get up, and like Parkerman said,, why would an astute biz man send in a loony to clean up his biz.. dohhhhhhh* 

*Has any one seen the adverts with Johnny Allen ?? Even one of him in tears ???* 

*Bring on Friday's 1 hr episode,, its got to be better than this rubbish that has been dished out as of late ...( ok one can hope )*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Did Danny sound like his voice had changed alot to anyone or was that just me

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Bring on Friday's 1 hr episode,, its got to be better than this rubbish that has been dished out as of late ...( ok one can hope )*


Ever the optimist Jodi.  :Smile: 

Needless to say I WON'T be tuning in.  I'm enjoying these free two hours a week already.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Ever the optimist Jodi. 
> 
> Needless to say I WON'T be tuning in.  I'm enjoying these free two hours a week already.


Are you still not watching?? They are saying the upcoming story with Johnny and the others is going to be fab and apparently its going to send the viewing figures soaring but it sounds completely crap and out of character so i might stop watching for a bit while thats going on

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I caught the first two or three minutes last night, while I waited for my wife to finish getting ready so I could drive her to an event.  That's the first stuff I've watched in a fortnight, or nearly a fortnight.  

This stuff next week sounds dire.  No doubt the viewing figures will rocket but I prefer to use qualitative indicators of judgement, as opposed to qualitative ones.

I may tune in briefly next week and give it a try, but I'm still undecided.  This is going to be a big test of my loyalty.

----------


## Siobhan

> I caught the first two or three minutes last night, while I waited for my wife to finish getting ready so I could drive her to an event. That's the first stuff I've watched in a fortnight, or nearly a fortnight. 
> 
> This stuff next week sounds dire. No doubt the viewing figures will rocket but I prefer to use qualitative indicators of judgement, as opposed to qualitative ones.
> 
> I may tune in briefly next week and give it a try, but I'm still undecided. This is going to be a big test of my loyalty.


I will be tuning in. always will no matter how bad it gets but I have to say last nights was so dull I can't even make it sound exciting for the episode guide so there will be none today.. Tune in to see if it will improve on Thursday

----------


## parkerman

> I may tune in briefly next week and give it a try, but I'm still undecided.  This is going to be a big test of my loyalty.


But if you don't tune in you will miss all the exciting NEW characters coming to Walford, like Phil, Grant, Danny, Johnnie, Ruby...er...er...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh goody, characters worth tuning in for, especially Ruby Allen, the female Lawrence Olivier of EastEnders.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh goody, characters worth tuning in for, especially Ruby Allen, the female Lawrence Olivier of EastEnders.


Worse the Ruby allen acting is her acting depressed and we will have to enjure a lot of that over the next few weeks

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Hopefully they'll all have a big shootout and kill each other.

----------


## Siobhan

> Hopefully they'll all have a big shootout and kill each other.


You know that won't happen.. the mitchell boys can't die.. no seriously they have these powers that won't allow them to die but can produce money from nowhere

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i hope the mitchell boys dont die and i like ruby.
ill like to see how stacy will juggle bradley and ruby, wonder if shell just push ruby to the side like ruby did to stacy when she was seeing juley.

and i am looking forward to phil coming back and fighting for ben because he is legally entitled to him and i know thats what will annoy ian more

----------


## parkerman

Scene: The Arches. Present: Phil, Grant, Ruby, Danny and Jake.

Danny (waving a gun around): So, the Mitchell boys. Not so clever now are you? [He points the gun at a big red switch on the wall marked DANGER] What happens if I fire at this?
Phil: You'll blow us all up. That switch detonates a large bomb under the workbench.
Danny: Oh yeh? [Fires gun] The Arches blow up leaving five dead bodies.

Enter Johnny who says: Phew, lucky I was late for the meeting. Cue music.

(I decided to spare Johnny as at least Billy Murray is a good actor)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Parkerman, you are good enough to write for EastEnders, sorry I meant you're *too* good to write on EastEnders.  I view a promotion to Corrie's writing team instead.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Siobhan

> Scene: The Arches. Present: Phil, Grant, Ruby, Danny and Jake.
> 
> Danny (waving a gun around): So, the Mitchell boys. Not so clever now are you? [He points the gun at a big red switch on the wall marked DANGER] What happens if I fire at this?
> Phil: You'll blow us all up. That switch detonates a large bomb under the workbench.
> Danny: Oh yeh? [Fires gun] The Arches blow up leaving five dead bodies.
> 
> Enter Johnny who says: Phew, lucky I was late for the meeting. Cue music.
> 
> (I decided to spare Johnny as at least Billy Murray is a good actor)


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  you deserve an award for this genius piece of writing

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I hope Stacey doesnt get involved with Ruby after what she did when she turned up but unfortunatly i think she will give her another chance.

The upcoming story sounds very out of character so i might stop watching if it gets annoying but i doubt it im quite loyal to Eastenders

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think ruby had been brainwashed by her own dad the last time she came to the square but i would like it if stacy and ruby became the best of friends again because like someone said earlier if its not a bradley/stacy story we dont see stacy and i think thats too good talent to waste

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

It used to be like that with Ruby we never saw either them alone and it is a shame Eastenders think they need eachother to get a scene and a shame they are doing it again with her but i deffinatly dont think Ruby deserves the time of day that i thik Stacey will give her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think anyone who is stuck with a gangster as a father should get given a second ( or third in this case) as look what ruby has been put through

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

The only thing Ruby deserves is to be told exactly where she can stick her friendship Stacey doesnt need her she has Bradley

----------


## Grant_fan

yer she as got badley but stacey need friends as well but like u said stacey does not need ruby

----------


## Em

I think they should bring in new friends for Stacy and get rid of Ruby!

I am the only one that thinks this weeks episodes have been dire? all sonia/martin/naomi, Martin should just try it on with someone else in front of Sonia and give her a taste of her own medicine - he deserves to be happy, she is just miserable!

Next week has to be an improvment!

----------


## Grant_fan

yer that true because she cheated on martain i think that was uncord for

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think they should bring in new friends for Stacy and get rid of Ruby!
> 
> I am the only one that thinks this weeks episodes have been dire? all sonia/martin/naomi, Martin should just try it on with someone else in front of Sonia and give her a taste of her own medicine - he deserves to be happy, she is just miserable!
> 
> Next week has to be an improvment!


Absolutely agree about Ruby i used to like her but she was so nasty and cold with Stacey and i just cant stand her anymore 

Yeh Martin should find someone but i dont know who yet maybe Carly  :Confused:

----------


## Grant_fan

ruby is geting so nasty. i think that jonny should leave her to make her own descision because she is older enough and martain should go out with carly because i think them 2 would be good together.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I still watch, I cannot stop I'm addicted. I confess.
Let's hope they bring more Stacey and Bradley, or is it idle hope? Must be if they bring Ruby back, Stacey and Bradley could be lost forever......

----------


## Grant_fan

i think if ruby come back badley and stacey is going to be even closer

----------


## Em

> ruby is geting so nasty. i think that jonny should leave her to make her own descision because she is older enough and martain should go out with carly because i think them 2 would be good together.


Hey grant fan you might want to watch your text talk, its banned on these forums and you can get a warning for it  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Hey grant fan you might want to watch your text talk, its banned on these forums and you can get a warning for it


erm im being thick today, but wheres the text talk in that post?  :Confused:

----------


## Em

the "2"

- i know its silly but It isnt the first time Ive seen it from grant fan I noticed it in a different thread earlier ;)

----------


## di marco

> the "2"
> 
> - i know its silly but It isnt the first time Ive seen it from grant fan I noticed it in a different thread earlier ;)


oh right, i thought you were allowed to write "2" if you actually meant the number 2, just not if you meant to or too. but id noticed it too but i thought it had stopped now

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> the "2"
> 
> - i know its silly but It isnt the first time Ive seen it from grant fan I noticed it in a different thread earlier ;)


Yeh she has been told not to my a couple of mods

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well to get back to silly storylines, do any of you watch As The World Turns? They bring back dead characters like there is no tomorrow! They even change actors for four times to make a character come back to life. Talking about ridiculous! :Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

> Well to get back to silly storylines, do any of you watch As The World Turns? They bring back dead characters like there is no tomorrow! They even change actors for four times to make a character come back to life. Talking about ridiculous!


If eastender when the american way we would have lots of asides, flashbacks and dead people returning.. oh wait

----------


## Dutchgirl

> If eastender when the american way we would have lots of asides, flashbacks and dead people returning.. oh wait


And endlessy staring away and gazing, not to mention twitches in mouthcorners, hahaha :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Hey grant fan you might want to watch your text talk, its banned on these forums and you can get a warning for it


grant fan never used any text talk i think you should look at that again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> the "2"
> 
> - i know its silly but It isnt the first time Ive seen it from grant fan I noticed it in a different thread earlier ;)


the 2 wasnt text talk it was like she was saying them 2 (them twO)

----------


## Siobhan

> grant fan never used any text talk i think you should look at that again


shaza, this is not the place to talk, this is going off topic but she did use 2 instead of to which was over looked on this occasion but grant_fan had be warned on a few occasions about using any text talk.. Now back to topic please

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is ruby coming back nasty, that should be good she may just be a chip off the old block

----------


## Siobhan

> is ruby coming back nasty, that should be good she may just be a chip off the old block


no I think she is coming back lonely and scared cause she has no family...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> is ruby coming back nasty, that should be good she may just be a chip off the old block


If she was to come back and be nice to Stacey i think i might change my mind but if she comes back nasty then i will stand by what i said about her not deserving Stacey

----------


## dddMac1

i hope ruby makes peace with Stacey

----------


## tammyy2j

Naomi and Sonia are complete cows. If i was Martin i'd punch Naomi or Pauline should punch her.

----------


## Siobhan

> Naomi and Sonia are complete cows. If i was Martin i'd punch Naomi or Pauline should punch her.


I don't think so.. Sonia is trying not to rub it in his face, it is not her fault she fell in love with someone else and still has to live near her ex. I understand martin been hurt and angry

----------


## Johnny Allen

I cant imagine Ruby being evil, I mean she looks like a wimpy 10 year old, Characters need to have that menance about them, Danny is the same, if I bumped into him and he threatned me I would laugh right back at him, now Johnny, I would do what he said, he's got a sinister personna.  I think its a shame that they put poor old Lacey Turner by Louisa's side, Lacey is a great talent to the show, Louisa isnt much cop at all, she cant play good or mean, in fact shes pretty pointless (sorry).

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so why did grant-fan say she is getting so nasty

----------


## Siobhan

> so why did grant-fan say she is getting so nasty


no idea, maybe because of how mean she was to stacey the last time we seen her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know she was different to stacy last time she visited the square but once they started talking ruby did start to warm to stacy again and i seen part of the old ruby that i liked

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think so.. Sonia is trying not to rub it in his face, it is not her fault she fell in love with someone else and still has to live near her ex. I understand martin been hurt and angry


I think Sonia is being unreasonable to expect Martin to be alright with her and Naomi together. It's like she doesn't think he deserves to have feelings. If Naomi is what it takes to make her happy then she should be with her, but Sonia should stay out of Martin's way, at least for a while. It's not fair on him. I hope Martin gets with somebody else, because he deserves somebody nice.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think Sonia is being unreasonable to expect Martin to be alright with her and Naomi together. It's like she doesn't think he deserves to have feelings. If Naomi is what it takes to make her happy then she should be with her, but Sonia should stay out of Martin's way, at least for a while. It's not fair on him. I hope Martin gets with somebody else, because he deserves somebody nice.


Deffinately she should just leave him to sort out his feelings because at least that way he can maybe one day be mates with Sonia but if she keeps rubbing it in he wont be able to do that as he will work up more hate for the pair of them than he has already

----------


## JustJodi

*Bring on tonight and Friday nights epissodes I am so looking forward to a bit of action now I know that Danny has put in a brief appearance..And Johnnys name was bantered about,,* 
*I have a problem with the whole Naomi ,Sonia and Martin story line, Why does Sonia keep going to martin asking him to be OK with her and Naomi, she has to be out of her mind to expect him to accept them living just accross the square,, this is all FRESH,, and funny thing is  NO DIVORCE has been mentioned.....how odd.. and no discussion having her name removed from Paulines deed on the house,, alot of little details are still floating around in the INFAMOUS EAST ENDERS BLACK HOLE.. ah also has Billy and lil Mo's divorce ever mentioned again ???ARRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHH*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *Bring on tonight and Friday nights epissodes I am so looking forward to a bit of action now I know that Danny has put in a brief appearance..And Johnnys name was bantered about,,* 
> *I have a problem with the whole Naomi ,Sonia and Martin story line, Why does Sonia keep going to martin asking him to be OK with her and Naomi, she has to be out of her mind to expect him to accept them living just accross the square,, this is all FRESH,, and funny thing is  NO DIVORCE has been mentioned.....how odd.. and no discussion having her name removed from Paulines deed on the house,, alot of little details are still floating around in the INFAMOUS EAST ENDERS BLACK HOLE.. ah also has Billy and lil Mo's divorce ever mentioned again ???ARRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHH*


Nope its not been mentioned about Billy and Mo actually but if Mo is leaving soon they need to sort it if Honey is to marry Billy

----------


## BlackKat

I seem to remember that a few weeks ago there was a throw away line that Billy and Little Mo's divorce had come through. I could be wrong though.   :Searchme:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I seem to remember that a few weeks ago there was a throw away line that Billy and Little Mo's divorce had come through. I could be wrong though.


You could be right i dont really remember it though

----------


## Siobhan

> I seem to remember that a few weeks ago there was a throw away line that Billy and Little Mo's divorce had come through. I could be wrong though.


I don't think it came through as he only asked her less than a month ago. how long does it take for divorce in England?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i found yolande to be very annoying in tonights episode the way she was trying to flirt with the younger guys was quite sickening

----------


## Chris_2k11

I enjoyed tonight's episode.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Loved tonights episode so cute with Ben Jane and Ian god i love that kid what a brilliant addition to the show

Not alot else happened that interested me really still not likeing te whole Sonia/Naomi/Martin fiasco why cant Eastenders just see that Sonia just has to leave him alone for a bit to cool off

Honey was sweet aswell but i cant really say i enjoyed much of the episode except the bits with Ben but i loved the episode because there was alot of Ben

----------


## BlackKat

It seemed really...random tonight. The Patrick/Yolande storyline just popped up again out of nowhere. We've seen Pat out and about since then and no one's said anything, why all the looks now. Why is she so worried about going to the Vic when we've seen her in the Vic since then and being just fine.

I liked the Kevin backstory in theory but again it seemed really random. Why are we only hearing about this other kid now? Why, when Deano first arrived, did Pat know his father's name and that he had a sister, but not that he had a brother. Why has James never cropped up when they were discussing (surely they've discussed it) why Deano left home and pretended his father was dead. I mean leaving home is normal enough I suppose at 18...but pretending your father's dead?!?

I really am beyond bored with Sonia/Naomi. It feels like Sonia and Martin's marriage has been the main storyline for months and I'm sick of it.

I did enjoy the Ben scenes, and I haven't minded Peggy as much these past few weeks, so I enjoyed the birthday party scenes as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree about some things been a bit random... I was thinking that as I was watching it...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ben Jane Ian and Peggy were by far the bst thing i tonights episode im not looking foward to Phil fighting for Ben

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I enjoyed tonight's episode.


Are you feeling alright Chris?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Are you feeling alright Chris?


Yep lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  I thought it was an alright episode?  :Searchme:  Not too bad.

----------


## littlemo

Just watched EE, and yes it was alright. Nice relationship with Kevin and Pat, they seem to bond very well. I wish Jim could accept Sonia and Naomi's relationship, I feel bad for Martin, and I do think Sonia's being quite selfish, but Jim is family, and he should be supporting her. 

There was also some nice moments with Ian and Jane, calm before the storm! lol.

----------


## Siobhan

I liked last nights episode. The relationship between Kevin and Pat was sweet and I nearly cried at the sonia and jim scene.. she just wants her grand dad to talk to her, she has no other family. And again, as usual, June Brown's acting was second to none.. it was a warming scene and you could see how upset she was with the comments Pauline made. Dot has nobody either so it is lovely to see them two get on so well 

welldone eastenders  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Wasnt a fan of anything that involved Sonia lastnight i just wish she would leave people alone an give them time to get used to the idea and whats more the more she tries to make people understand the more she is upsetting her self

----------


## dddMac1

ok episode last night. Sonia should give everybody time to get used to her and Naomi being together.

----------


## shannisrules

boring episode yesterday especially sonia and naomi  :Sad:  hopefully tonights will be better is it tonight phil and grant come back?

----------


## Florijo

What is it with EE characters and The Weakest Link? First Pauline, then Keith and now Bradley and Stacey. 

Yay Stacey and Bradley!   :Wub:  

I wish Bert would naff off, he is so annoying.   :Wal2l:  

I never realised that Grant was back tonight.   :EEK!:  I wish they could give characters better entrances - kinda sick of the "Hello Bruv/Mum etc"

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh my god!! I knew Phil was coming but didn't expect Grant today  :EEK!: 

Awwww!! Ben is a fab. addition to EastEnders!! He really watches everyone and understand everything!! The poor soul, I was hoping least Ian would to better but he's the one who started it!!

I loved it!! It was great... and the whole thing being 1 hour!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## shannisrules

great episode tonight i thought didnt like the yolande/patrick stuff though that bored me a bit the stuff with phil/ben was great he really showed his other side to him apart from acting like the hard man also loved bradley and stacey they were so much more relaxed after they had talked, fab episode so both the mitchells are back now!

----------


## littlemo

Really enjoyed the episode! There's so much to say I don't really know where to start! 

Bradley and Stacey, even though they didn't feature in it much, it was just enough to have closure on the whole 'alley' incident.  And there was also  a really sweet moment, and they talked! which was really great. 

Good moments with Phil and Ben. I liked when they were bonding, and Phil was showing a bit more of a 'human' side to his personality. Ian and Phil need to sort out their arguments, it's not nice for Ben. Phil is the worst culprit always behaving like a bully, but Ian does need to realise that Ben needs his dad. He's already lost his mum, it's important to have parents in your life. I also felt quite sorry for Peggy, because she was trying to do it Ian's way!

Nice to see Jack back! Like Kevin, he's a good character. I don't like the Yolande stuff.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Where to start is the question...what a fab episode  :Cheer: 

I swear i really do love Ben all i kept saying through that episode was aww and how cute when he was on (which was most of it)Where to begin on stuff with Ben tonight well he was absolutely fab with Minty that was very cute and bless him asking Minty to his party god you have to love this kid he might not be the toughest Mitchell in Walford but honestly he is the most sweetest one i know (except Jamie)Ben in general tonight was just fab everything e did tonight was spot on and i loved it he is deffinatly a fab asset to the show i hope he is there for a long time.

Not alot in my eyes can beat the whole stuff with Ben/Phil/Jane/Ian/Peggy tonight but Bradley and Stacey certainly come close that was all very sweet im glad they are finally talking and working out what eachother want from the relationship

Closely following Ben Bradley and Stacey was the return of Grant how perfect was that ending im glad is back and cant wait to see more...i may even watch it on sunday again because i loved it so much

Poor Martin the last thing the lad needs right n is stupid Bert winding him up but in a way im glad he did because that punch might have helped a bit maybe the next one who needs the punch is Sonia or Naomi, top marks for Jim standing by Martin though that cant be easy going against your grandaugter but im glad he did

Honey well what can i say she just gets worse i will never think of the word grandaughter in the same way again and me being a bit silly myself sometimes (not as bad as Honey though) im bound to think it sometime aswell now the thought is there

Well i think i covered just about everything that deserves to be mentioned fab episode tonight so well done to Eastenders lets just hope every episode can be as good as if not better than that from now on

----------


## littlemo

I forgot to mention Bert. Actually I thought he was quite good tonight. When he was talking it sounded like he genuinely cared about what Martin was going through, and being as he had just been thumped by him, I think he was being very understanding. Also he was at Ben's birthday party, which although he wasn't invited to, he didn't really make a nuisance of himself, and he cheered Ben up a bit. I think he's going to be one of those characters that appears nasty at the beginning, but then comes good and decides to try and make a go of his life. I don't think he's all bad.

I think him using dirty humour and stuff, is just the way he is, and probably what a lot of londoners are like. I don't think he means anything by it.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Great episode good tonight, Ben and Minty were brilliant together, boy is that young man good. Phil well I enjoyed his return, not enough of Grant but still he packs an almighty punch in just a few seconds or so. Also enjoying Kevin and Pat, I swear Kevin is getting better looking by the days. Great episode, well done Eastenders. And well Jack was back, bonus.

----------


## Jada-GDR

good episode tonight

stacey and bradley: aww!!!  :Wub:  
grant: those "hello...(someone)" return lines are losing their novelty big time
jim: HOMOPHOBE!!!
jane: yay!  :Cheer:  
ben: yay!  :Cheer:  
ian: boo!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe deano never mentioned anything about his brother who dies of cf because he doesnt like to talk about it because from what kevin said he was pretty screwed up about it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Just watched EE, and yes it was alright. Nice relationship with Kevin and Pat, they seem to bond very well. I wish Jim could accept Sonia and Naomi's relationship, I feel bad for Martin, and I do think Sonia's being quite selfish, but Jim is family, and he should be supporting her. 
> 
> There was also some nice moments with Ian and Jane, calm before the storm! lol.


i think jim is being like that because he is old fashioned and that to him is wrong he will come around it will just take some time

----------


## littlemo

> i think jim is being like that because he is old fashioned and that to him is wrong he will come around it will just take some time


Yeah I'm sure he'll come round. It's good he hasn't made a complete transformation from when he first arrived. He's still quite prejudiced about things. I think that has something to do with the way he was brought up. I think his sons are the same. Carol clearly didn't follow his path, because she married Alan, and did a lot of stuff which annoyed him. Maybe his wife (Carol's mum) was more liberal.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah its just jim is in a difficult situation because he has never been in that type of situation so hes lost

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I HAVE JUST WATCHED THE HOUR EPISODE OF ee AND IT WAS NOT AS GOOD AS I HAD EXPECTED I THOUGHT GRANT AND PHIL WOULD APPEAR AT THE BEGINNING OF THE EPISODE NOT THE END.

AGAIN YOLANDE IS MAKING ME SIC THINKING SHE IS A 21 YEAR OLD AGAIN ON THE PULL

----------


## alkalinetrio

nothing wrong with acting like your 21! and really enjoyed tonights episode and soooo good to finaly see ben and phil together as a family :Big Grin:  but argh damn ian for going mad! and honey just cracks me up to much! cant wait for next week

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I HAVE JUST WATCHED THE HOUR EPISODE OF ee AND IT WAS NOT AS GOOD AS I HAD EXPECTED I THOUGHT GRANT AND PHIL WOULD APPEAR AT THE BEGINNING OF THE EPISODE NOT THE END.
> 
> AGAIN YOLANDE IS MAKING ME SIC THINKING SHE IS A 21 YEAR OLD AGAIN ON THE PULL


I dissagree the ending was perfect it leaves you wanting to see the next episode

----------


## Tannie

The episode was really good and i also like Honey's comment on Grandfather! it was so funny! Phil and Grant are back which sounds good and Ben was really nice i think i'm starting to like his charchter.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> The episode was really good and i also like Honey's comment on Grandfather! it was so funny! Phil and Grant are back which sounds good and Ben was really nice i think i'm starting to like his charchter.


Absolutely Ben was fab lastnight but i do think we need to see more of him than what we do. The fact that Ben took up the entire episode practically was fab

I forgot to mention something i didnt like about lastnights episode was that you could see the jump between one episode and the next

----------


## parkerman

I can't believe so many people thought last night's episode was so good. It was the usual tripe.

I think the problem is that Eastenders has now created such low expectations that anything, even the tiniest bit above absolutely awful, gets people thinking it's really good. Perhaps that's what the Eastenders scriptwriters were after all along, so they don't have to bother so much in future.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I can't believe so many people thought last night's episode was so good. It was the usual tripe.
> 
> I think the problem is that Eastenders has now created such low expectations that anything, even the tiniest bit above absolutely awful, gets people thinking it's really good. Perhaps that's what the Eastenders scriptwriters were after all along, so they don't have to bother so much in future.


How can you say that it was a brilliant episode i didnt think id be happy to see Phil back but he is not how i expected to see him at all 

Grant's enterance was fab aswell im very glad to see him back 

Although i guess thinking about it you could in some sense be right but i dont think so i tink it was good

----------


## leanne27

when Ben was with Minty he looked so sad that i nearly started crying  :Sad:  he's a brilliant little actor especially for someone so young, and it was truly great when him and his Dad were bonding if only Ian would stop ruining it for them!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> when Ben was with Minty he looked so sad that i nearly started crying  he's a brilliant little actor especially for someone so young, and it was truly great when him and his Dad were bonding if only Ian would stop ruining it for them!


I love Ben and Charlie is a fab actor it is so sweet when he is on and i agree he did look andsound very sad in the cafe talking to Minty that bit was just so cute

----------


## crazygirl

good to see phil and grant back   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## shannisrules

mondays episode should be good i reckon there will be a lot of phil/grant/ben/ian stuff which may go really well or really boring

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I can't believe so many people thought last night's episode was so good. It was the usual tripe.
> 
> I think the problem is that Eastenders has now created such low expectations that anything, even the tiniest bit above absolutely awful, gets people thinking it's really good. Perhaps that's what the Eastenders scriptwriters were after all along, so they don't have to bother so much in future.


I tuned in last night for the first time in a while Parkerman, and I have to say, I entirely agree with you.  It was poor.  

Sonia and Naomi - zzzzzzz  At least (the awful) Bert finally used the word 'lesbian' and Jim returned to his own nasty self.    :Smile:  

Patrick and Yolande's new problems - where the hell did that come from?   :Searchme:  

Bradley and Stacey - zzzzz It just goes on and on, round in circles.  Just get on with it you two.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Honey absolutely awful as ever.  The grandfather misunderstanding was one of the worst pieces of comedy in Easties ever.  

Phil returning was bad enough, but then even worse he has about four personality changes in the episode, and he was only in half of it.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Grant arriving at the end was pure cheese.  I'm so fed up of the way these characters mark their return. "Ello x, ello y, ello z".   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I think I've covered the episode now.  I'll tune in next week for 'Johnny Week' (is that meant to be a safe sex campaign?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) and the week after to see if it lives upto the hype, but I'm not anticipating anything more than the usual tripe.  

I don't know if the scriptwriters have stopped bothering Parkerman, but I most certainly have, hence why I stopped watching recently.  It's still so poor, and not even a shadow of what it once was.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Honey absolutely awful as ever. The grandfather misunderstanding was one of the worst pieces of comedy in Easties ever.


I might actually have to agree with you there!!  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I tuned in last night for the first time in a while Parkerman, and I have to say, I entirely agree with you.  It was poor.  
> 
> Sonia and Naomi - zzzzzzz  At least (the awful) Bert finally used the word 'lesbian' and Jim returned to his own nasty self.    
> 
> Patrick and Yolande's new problems - where the hell did that come from?   
> 
> Bradley and Stacey - zzzzz It just goes on and on, round in circles.  Just get on with it you two.   
> 
> Honey absolutely awful as ever.  The grandfather misunderstanding was one of the worst pieces of comedy in Easties ever.  
> ...


i think it was good, but i have been keeping up with the show, sure naomi and sonia are boring, but i cant ever say i have ever thought of jim as nasty.

billy and honey are the only comedy on the square at the moment, and im actually getting to like bert hes funny when hes with big mo.

the problems between yolande and patrick are due to the fact he had an affair with pat evans

as for the mitchells entrance i wouldnt expect anything more than hello i mean can you imagine phil and grant running up to each other and giving each other a big hug,  not gonna happen is it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Jim when he joined was a rather racist chap.  Even a few months ago we saw his racist past come out when Juley and Ruby were going out.

We'll have to agree to disagree on the comedy side.  :Smile: 

I was looking at the Pat/Yolande relationship problems from the positionality of Yolande actually.  :Smile: 

As for the Mitchells, it would be better if they didn't appear at the end of the episode for a start, but you don't have to have a hugging scene between the two either to make it a realistic and uncliched entrance.  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Well I Guess We Both Took Each Others Comments The Wrong Way And Im Sorry But I Cant Remember Jim Being Racist 

Well Agree To Disagree

----------


## parkerman

Jim was certainly racist when he first appeared. He was very unhappy with the idea that his daughter Carol was married to Alan for no other reason than he was black as far as I remember.

----------


## chance

I was surprised Grant turned up i thought he was going to turn up on mons eppy.loved the bit with kevin and yolande,its the first time ive actually enjoyed a scene with him in it.
worst bit was Ben,no offence i know he's only a little boy but what terrible acting that was with him sitting with minty in the cafe,i was cringing.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He did mellow once he realised Alan was a good man, but the racist side of Jim was always just below the surface.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

See I Never Knew That I Cant Actually Remember When Jim Joined The Square

----------


## soapyclean

How could anyone not like last nights episode???

Apart from the Naomi/Sonia rubbish of course. Minty taking care of Ben, I loved it when they were talking about Minty having family, Ben not feeling like he was a part of any family, the more Ian tries the further Ben feels he doesn't belong. Then when Ian found him and took him home, "You'd be a great dad Minty." That was great.

Pauline using Rebecca to help Peggy see things from Ben's point of view was great, Bert was a pain at the party. I can see where Peggy wanted to spoil her grandson, but Ian didn't have to be nasty to her about it. She was just trying her best and over compensated with the choice of present, loved how she went mental at Phil for trying to burn Ian's face.

Think Peggy and Jane will have more words to say to Phil and Ian, Minty was wonderful giving Phil what for. About time someone told Phil how lucky he is to have his life, Jane was wonderful as peace maker between Phil and Ben. I felt sorry for her when Ian barged into the Arches and had a go at Phil, wish he'd over heard what Pauline had told Peggy earlier. But Ian is thick as two short planks end to end, always using something against Phil so he can look better.

Stacey/Bradley - how sweet was that, Deano giving him heaps about making dinner for her. Then when they finally sit down Bradley gets cold feet, at least Stacey didn't run out on him. Seeing them talk about the pressure to have sex, sorting out their misunderstanding was good.

Martin, finally coming to terms his marriage is over was great, from telling himself he was over Sonia. Then belting Bert over it, glad they didn't just have Bert walking out the door when he'd taken Martin home, sat down and talked to him.

Yolande trying to take revenge on Patrick for what he did, how many women would've just forgiven or walked out? What he did was rotten to her especially with Pat, Keith was great helping her to see that she didn't really want revenge she needed to talk to Patrick.

The heart to heart they had was great, they didn't have them make up straight away, Patrick has to earn her trust again which is good. 

As for Grant turning up in the end was great, yeah I agree they should use new words instead of "Hello, Princess", "Hello, Mum" etc. Could've had him say "Put that bottle down!" or anything else we can come up with  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

your right the scene in the cafe with ben and minty was a tugging on your heart scene, and i know peggy is the type of women who would spoil her grandchildren  birthday or not but for ians sake she actually made an acception and that would have taken a lot for peggy to do that since she had him a really good gift,its almost like the mitchells and the beales are going to get on then phil appears, by the way what is ben's 2nd name

----------


## littlemo

> Jim was certainly racist when he first appeared. He was very unhappy with the idea that his daughter Carol was married to Alan for no other reason than he was black as far as I remember.


Yeah I remember that, he along with Carol's brothers had big problems with it, Jim was a real bigot in them days. But it was realistic how he came to terms with his prejudices, he met Patrick who he formed a friendship with, and he's become more understanding as time has gone on. I think with a lot of help from Dot as well.

I think the way Jim behaved must have had a big effect on Carol. She went completely the opposite way, and brought her children up very liberally. I think Jim is annoyed that his values aren't being respected.

----------


## littlemo

> How could anyone not like last nights episode???
> 
> Stacey/Bradley - how sweet was that, Deano giving him heaps about making dinner for her. Then when they finally sit down Bradley gets cold feet, at least Stacey didn't run out on him. Seeing them talk about the pressure to have sex, sorting out their misunderstanding was good.


Yes, I thought that was really great! They both showed a real maturity. I think their relationship is going to be something really special. Bradley is already having a postitive effect on Stacey. She seems very relaxed in his company, and is able to trust him, which is really good. 

If Stacey had less respect for Bradley she might have laughed in his face, when he came out with all that stuff! But she seems really keen on him. Really loving it!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Last night's episode was brilliant! Best episode of the week i think  :Big Grin:   I thought Minty shone last night especially talking with Ben. I think he is better without Garry and becomes far more interesting even though i love Garry and Minty together as a double act  :Big Grin:   The ending was a bit predictable with Grant saying "ello bruv!" but it was still good  :Smile:   Go Martin! He punched Bert in the mouth, good on him  :Stick Out Tongue:   Overall 10/10.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

And Stacey and Bradley were so sweet together last night  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> How could anyone not like last nights episode???
> 
> Apart from the Naomi/Sonia rubbish of course. Minty taking care of Ben, I loved it when they were talking about Minty having family, Ben not feeling like he was a part of any family, the more Ian tries the further Ben feels he doesn't belong. Then when Ian found him and took him home, "You'd be a great dad Minty." That was great.
> 
> Pauline using Rebecca to help Peggy see things from Ben's point of view was great, Bert was a pain at the party. I can see where Peggy wanted to spoil her grandson, but Ian didn't have to be nasty to her about it. She was just trying her best and over compensated with the choice of present, loved how she went mental at Phil for trying to burn Ian's face.
> 
> Think Peggy and Jane will have more words to say to Phil and Ian, Minty was wonderful giving Phil what for. About time someone told Phil how lucky he is to have his life, Jane was wonderful as peace maker between Phil and Ben. I felt sorry for her when Ian barged into the Arches and had a go at Phil, wish he'd over heard what Pauline had told Peggy earlier. But Ian is thick as two short planks end to end, always using something against Phil so he can look better.
> 
> Stacey/Bradley - how sweet was that, Deano giving him heaps about making dinner for her. Then when they finally sit down Bradley gets cold feet, at least Stacey didn't run out on him. Seeing them talk about the pressure to have sex, sorting out their misunderstanding was good.
> ...


I absolutely agree it was a fab episode everythig you said is so true

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just loved Bradley and Stacey, they finally sorted things out between them, they are so sweet together. What Ian said about Phil is not right, certainly not in front of Ben. He cannot say anything so crule with the little boy hearing it. I do not like it when Phil bullies Ian, but this was too cheap. Jane is a real gem she is the only one with a heart for the little kid.
Bert was anoying at the party and on the other hand very warm towards Martin. 
Good 1 hour episode. :Thumbsup:  
Giving it a 9/10

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Eastenders do hour long episodes very well  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Great episode. I'm so glad Grant is back. I felt sorry for Phil. Ben and Minty together were great.

----------


## dddMac1

Fridays episode was good. Ian should let Phil spend time with Ben what he said about flushing his head down the toilet was cruel Phil would never do that to his own son and it's obvious Ben wants to get to know his dad.well done Jane for Bringing them together,glad Grant is back

----------


## leanne27

Im so excited for tonight's episode cant wait to see Johnny get what he deserves  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Don't you think he's suffered enough having Ruby for a daughter...?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Im so excited for tonight's episode cant wait to see Johnny get what he deserves


I can't wait either. Should be a great episode tonight and great episodes throughout the week. Can't wait for Johnny to get what he deserves either  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Don't you think he's suffered enough having Ruby for a daughter...?


And Tina for a girlfriend.......

----------


## littlemo

> Fridays episode was good. Ian should let Phil spend time with Ben what he said about flushing his head down the toilet was cruel Phil would never do that to his own son and it's obvious Ben wants to get to know his dad.well done Jane for Bringing them together,glad Grant is back


It was cruel but I'm not sure Ian was speaking completely out of turn. It's not just his enemies that Phil hurts, his family have had a pretty rough time of it as well. Jamie got beat up, Grant almost got shot and then nearly drowned. It's probably only a matter of time before Ben is on the receiving end of something. He wouldn't mean it, but violence is in his nature.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

shouldnt it be the other way around

----------


## leanne27

i dont think phill woudl ever hurt any of his kids, same with Grant their children mean everything to them no matter what they did i dont think they could hurt them.

----------


## littlemo

> i dont think phill woudl ever hurt any of his kids, same with Grant their children mean everything to them no matter what they did i dont think they could hurt them.


I wouldn't be so sure. Jamie was Phil's godson, and when he picked him up from Billy's he was going to make a nice life for him. I think it was another chance for Phil as much as it was for Jamie, but he blew it totally. If Phil starts drinking again, whose to say what would happen. Well you can't really blame the drink, it's just him, his attitude!

----------


## alan45

OMG  its pitiful tonight   what about three stooges and the chuckle brothers  :Crying:

----------


## Florijo

Woah! What was that wierd thing that was going on at the beginning?!?! Freaky.   :EEK!:  

Courtney is a bit of a wierd kid, come to think of it so is Ben. I don't think much of the Mitchell genes.   :Ninja:  

It was pretty cool hearing them talk about Tiffany. Brings back all the memories.   :Smile:  

Grant had therapy?!?!?!   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

GETTT JOHNNYYYY WEEEEEK... has begun!  :EEK!:   :Ninja:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leanne27

i really enjoyed that episode  :Smile:  i love the banter between Phil and Grant steve and ross have such good chemistry, i cant wait for tomorrow's now i knew it would end on such a cliffhanger!

----------


## x Amby x

tonights episode was great! i loed the bit where Phil beat up that guy in the Mens loos! lol classic Mitchell way to deal with something annoying! lol

----------


## Tannie

That episode was really good the nightmare at the beginnig was really freaky :EEK!: 
When they were doing the countdown was it not Bert's voice or was that just me?
I never saw the man getting beaten as i had to make my mum and dad a cup of tea!
But what i saw of it it was really good.

----------


## BlackKat

Well, that was thrilling. The bit where they played golfâ¦my heart was pounding. Oh, and the bit where they talked. And the bit where they drove. Not to mention the bit where they were talkingâ¦_and_ driving. Wow!

It would have been okay if the conversations had been about anything new or interesting. It was just same old same old, and painfully dull.

Courtney annoyed the hell out me, and she only said one line. Billy is looking set to be Phil and Grantâs whipping boy for the duration of their stay, as it always is. Itâs so annoying that he can be a strong character who stands up for himself, can be a good father, can earn Jackâs respect, but as soon as they come back heâs back to being Billy Idiot.

And that bit at the beginningâ¦I was _supposed_ to be laughing hystericallyâ¦wasnât I? So what, is Phil Lady MacBeth now?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really liked tonight's episode. It may have not been the best but it's building up for a great week. It ended on such a cliffhanger as well so i can't wait til tomorrow. A classic Mitchell way of dealing with things when Phil punched that man in the toilets  :Big Grin:   Loved Grant and Phil talking as well about Tiffany and stuff and how Grant got therapy. It was really good tonight and the nightmare at the beginning was freaky  :EEK!:  A great way to start the episode and a great way to start "Get Johnny Week"  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Billy, Minty and Gary what a pathetic trio of no-hopers

----------


## Dutchgirl

So good to see that Dennis getting killed is haunting Phil, it was his fault so he must have a heart! 
I'm too sexy for my shirt.....hahahaha, that was funny! The guy thinking that Phil and Grant being gay!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Woooh!! Johhny Allen's new house is a bit classy isn't it!!  :EEK!:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Woooh!! Johhny Allen's new house is a bit classy isn't it!!


Yeah apparently it's the same house used for Footballers Wives, Bruno's house i think  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

well A rich buisness man like johnny what wiould you expect i didnt see rubys car parked outside maybe its round the back or in the garage who do you think will open the door ruby or johnny, or will they just break in?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Ahh cool!! Im just a bit suprised that they went to living in them little houses in the Square to this huge one!!

I vote break it knowing them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Great episode, the humour between the two was priceless, excellent episode, keep it up Eastenders. Great to have Ross Kemp and Steve McFadden back.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was shocked when they went on the journey to essex and the only reason grant and phil went anywhere was so grant could have a calm brotherly chat but phil had other ideas but im glad he let billy in on the mitchells business because did you see how big and important it made him feel even if all he did was make a few phone calls, how different is grant i was shocked i along with everyone else thought they were going away to deal with "a problem" but they werent not according to grant.

did you see the size of that house no wonder ruby cant remember who stacy is living there, she probably has people paid to brush their teeth for them

----------


## *-Rooney-*

got to say welcome back boys .

----------


## littlemo

> So good to see that Dennis getting killed is haunting Phil, it was his fault so he must have a heart! 
> I'm too sexy for my shirt.....hahahaha, that was funny! The guy thinking that Phil and Grant being gay!


Absolutely fantastic! I loved seeing Grant back, he's such a great character, and the two of them together, I just love them! The banter was great, the 'therapy' thing with Grant threw me too. Oh and I love the way they are introducing Carla into it slowly, Grant was speaking Spanish on the phone! Nice! 

I'm glad they are bringing the Dennis thing up again. It got brushed under the carpet too quickly, for too long. Like you I am glad they are showing Phil has a heart, what he did to Dennis was nasty and spiteful!  And Johnny needs to get his just desserts for having Dennis killed.  Not sure about Phil, I'm liking him and Grant together, so I don't want him to leave but what he did to Dennis was bad.

Oh yeah and that 'Right said Fred' comment was really funny.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

grant is definately hiding something though i mean when the carla situation came up grant quickly shot it down, he told phil she dont mind him coming down to london and he also didnt answer the phone to her on an occasion and when he was speaking spanish he wasnt exactly using a loving tone was he.

plus when phil asked how long he was staying he just answered a while, obviously nothing is set in stone

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Where to start it was an okay episode bit too much Mitchell action im hopeing tonight will be better as im assuming we get to see Johnny tonight. 

Didnt like that begining its was freaky however it was a good way to start as it was so freaky. I think its a bit unrealistic though that he has only just started having nightmares.

Did i miss something it was like Courtney just showed up out of no where if they was doing this she should have been with Grant friday because i was expecting her to show up with Carla.

Anyone else think she is alot like Tiffany in the way that she is very cheeky like when Billy said that she was pulling faces at him and Peggy said she is a nine year old child she puled a face as if to see yeh see im nine i can get away with it just like Tiffany used to do.

The rest was a bit boring nothing really worth mentioning but i guess it was an okay episode glad to hear Grant is sticking around for a bit

----------


## parkerman

> Well, that was thrilling. The bit where they played golfâ¦my heart was pounding. Oh, and the bit where they talked. And the bit where they drove. Not to mention the bit where they were talkingâ¦_and_ driving. Wow!
> 
> It would have been okay if the conversations had been about anything new or interesting. It was just same old same old, and painfully dull.
> 
> Courtney annoyed the hell out me, and she only said one line. Billy is looking set to be Phil and Grantâs whipping boy for the duration of their stay, as it always is. Itâs so annoying that he can be a strong character who stands up for himself, can be a good father, can earn Jackâs respect, but as soon as they come back heâs back to being Billy Idiot.
> 
> And that bit at the beginningâ¦I was _supposed_ to be laughing hystericallyâ¦wasnât I? So what, is Phil Lady MacBeth now?


I'm with you BlackKat.

I thought it was an hour long episode but when I looked at the clock it had only been on 20 minutes. Those interminable conversations going round and round and round and round....zzzzz....  :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

Great episode glad to see Grant back. I thought Phil would have told Grant about his involvement in Dennis death. It is good to see he is suffering over it. I thought Phil was going to burst out laughing when Grant said he went to therapy.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Great episode glad to see Grant back. I thought Phil would have told Grant about his involvement in Dennis death. It is good to see he is suffering over it. I thought Phil was going to burst out laughing when Grant said he went to therapy.


Yeh he should have told him about that do Grant understands why he is so into getting Johnny but i think he does later in the week as i saw some clip on GMTV.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh yeah yeah def looked like tiff

----------


## soapyclean

Glad to see them concentrating on the brothers interacting with each other before going to Johnny's. Loved the banter between them, Phil was great in the cafe toilets what idiot would sing that song to a bald person that looked upset anyway?

Billie was great, telling Minty and Gary to leave the garage  :Big Grin: 

Good too see Phil tortured by what he'd done, instead of the usual push it under the carpet.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yea it was a good episode yesterday and apart from the action in the toilet it was the mitchell brothers on their best behaviour

----------


## soapyclean

I think the guy in the toilet deserved what he got, as I think he was looking for a fight so he could have a go at them.  Instead he got Phil peeved at him and ended up having a good talk with the wall  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> I think the guy in the toilet deserved what he got, as I think he was looking for a fight so he could have a go at them. Instead he got Phil peeved at him and ended up having a good talk with the wall


*There was a quote from Grease... the guy was" cruisin for a brusin", so he got what he deserved.. I honestly think Phil thought Grant took him out to "take out" some baddies,, so he was all worked up, and that guy just tipped him over,, tsk tsk.. and u noticed there was a bit of a spring in his step when he came out ( even tho Billy had given him some critical info )*
*One thing is obvious  Grant and Carla must be having quite an arguement, loved it when he yelled at her in spanish,, ooooh  *

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> yea it was a good episode yesterday and apart from the action in the toilet it was the mitchell brothers on their best behaviour


Absolutely agree. Did anyone ever buy the video the Mitchells naked truths alot of what they was talking about lastnight is what you see them clear up on that video

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did you see grants face at the end when phil said its johnny allens house hemust know that there is some sort of recent trouble between them.

grant seems to look like he has turned out to be a good family man and a good dad which is what tiff accused him of not being when she tried to run off with courtney before she died

----------


## soapyclean

About time he was a good family man, but looks like troubles ahead with him and Carla since he yelled at her in spanish. I take it it was naughty  :Big Grin:  hope he flips when he hears what Phil did at xmas  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

Brilliant episode full of  comedy the start was a big Freaky when Phil had a nightmare about the night Dennis was killed,good to see them both back and talking about old times,Grants face when Phil told him where they where,the new Courtney is a bit weird but she could be Fun  
cant wait till tonight

----------


## *-Rooney-*

all phil did at xmas was tell dennis that it was johnny who killed andy, it was dennis who beat up johnny and made the crucial mistake of leaving his phone there so johnny used one of his contacts to kill dennis

----------


## soapyclean

If he hadn't wound up Dennis, he wouldn't have gone over there and beat up Johnny. Him and Sharon would've been on a plane to America  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> If he hadn't wound up Dennis, he wouldn't have gone over there and beat up Johnny. Him and Sharon would've been on a plane to America


Absolutely and im glad he is finally show signs of suffering even if it seems a little unrealistic that its taken so long for the nightmares to start

----------


## soapyclean

He was so busy with Sharon that he would've supressed what happened, then coming back everything has awakened what he did.

Good to have flash backs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> He was so busy with Sharon that he would've supressed what happened, then coming back everything has awakened what he did.
> 
> Good to have flash backs


I wouldnt call it flashbacks that was just scary it was more scary than when it happened

I think he should have had nightmares just after it happened aswell just to make it more real

----------


## Johnny Allen

yeah but how do we know he hasn't had nightmares, I mean he left Walford pretty quickly after Dennis's death so we don't really fully know if he has had nightmares or not.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> yeah but how do we know he hasn't had nightmares, I mean he left Walford pretty quickly after Dennis's death so we don't really fully know if he has had nightmares or not.


I guess he could have had when he was in America but he should have had a couple while he was still around before aswell at least a few episoded before Sharon spoke

----------


## littlemo

> I wouldnt call it flashbacks that was just scary it was more scary than when it happened
> 
> I think he should have had nightmares just after it happened aswell just to make it more real


Yeah that nightmare thing was pretty freaky! When it first came on I was like, It's not christmas! What the hell is going on! It was really odd. I loved that bit when he looked down and he had blood on his hands. He should feel very bad for what he's done. I don't know if he should confess to Sharon though because they've always been good friends, it would just be a way of easing his guilt. But then again should Sharon be friends with him! It's a tough one.  

I suppose it's pretty handy to have a Mitchell around. Her dad and Dennis are dead now and with the kind of circles her family mixed with, it's always handy to have somebody on hand, if she gets into a sticky situation. With Phil she knows that if she ever needs any help of the violent nature, he's always available.

----------


## Abi

That dream/premonition was seriously wierd. I wondered for a split second if this was actually EE. Seems like they're taking a huge step away from conventional Eastenders, and closer to Dallas!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

I can't take Johnny seriously when he is wearing a pink jumper. Johnny Allen does not wear pink jumpers.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I can't take Johnny seriously when he is wearing a pink jumper. Johnny Allen does not wear pink jumpers.


Looks like he does today!  :Embarrassment:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> yeah but how do we know he hasn't had nightmares, I mean he left Walford pretty quickly after Dennis's death so we don't really fully know if he has had nightmares or not.


thats what i was going to say as well, hes only just got back and theyre not going to show every nightmare he has are they? i thought it seemed to hint that he had had them before and they were a frequent thing

----------


## di marco

oh and what is with the kid that plays courtney? shes seriously weird!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Really good episode tonight!  :Cheer:

----------


## Florijo

What was with all the "clean living" etc etc that Ruby was going on about? That was wierd and what with the pink jumper and all, I am kind of wondering if the real Johnny Allen would stand up, please!! And since when was Johnny an alcoholic? I don't remember him having much of a drink problem before.

----------


## shannisrules

good episode johnny looked quite scared when phil came in his office, i cant take jonny seriously either when he wears a pink top lol

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> And since when was Johnny an alcoholic? I don't remember him having much of a drink problem before.


He said he started drinking after he left Walford

----------


## littlemo

I didn't think it was as good as last night's episode. I thought it was too long winded. And I don't understand why Grant would be interested in what happened between Phil/Juley and Ruby. And that stuff Grant was saying about Ruby coming to meet Courteney, Why?! When would there ever be an occasion where their paths would meet, under those circumstances (as it is now). 

I feel sorry for Sharon!

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha i wish phil was wearing hes pink shirt aswell now that wud have been a laugh lol i think he wud have been interested cause it was a disgusting thing he done and cant believe hes brother done that

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What an earth was that?  Utter tosh, just like last night.

How odd that Johnny has state of the art steel doors and an amazing CCTV system, but no guards/guard dogs or even a simple alarm.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

How on earth did Grunt get Danny in a cupboard and keep him in there?  He must have knocked him out somehow?

Phil and Johnny alone in a room together, and they're talking about their battles with the bottle, Ruby, etc, ridiculous. Ruby leaves her dad to a psychopathic monster in Phil Mitchell, while she has a casual natter with Grunt: "Oh you should visit Courtney sometime" - give me strength.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Also at the end of this, will the Mitchells be prosecuted for criminal damage and trespassing?  Johnny also got the homeowners' rights laws a bit mixed up.  

Absolute rubbish, didn't buy it one bit.  

3/10

----------


## Johnny Allen

> How on earth did Grunt get Danny in a cupboard and keep him in there?  He must have knocked him out somehow?


Well it would be pretty simple to knock Danny out, even I could do it, he's a wossy man so coming under Grant's punches would have knocked him out.

I actually thought the episode was cracking, it was a bit daft in places, but the conversation between Phil and Johnny was priceless, when Johnny kept referring to him as Phillip and said "they should call you filth Mitchell" I was laughing my head of. I thought it was excellent, and I actually thought Johnny still looked quite threatning with a pink jumper.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I should admit though that the idea of Danny La Moon being a hard gangster is ludicrous.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> What an earth was that?  Utter tosh, just like last night.


I thought it couldnt get any worse than last nights rubbish.  I was wrong



> How odd that Johnny has state of the art steel doors and an amazing CCTV system, but no guards/guard dogs or even a simple alarm.


 There are no criminals in Essex, people can leave their doors open 


> How on earth did Grunt get Danny in a cupboard and keep him in there?  He must have knocked him out somehow?


Just one of the many tricks he learned in Ultimate Farce  


> Phil and Johnny alone in a room together, and they're talking about their battles with the bottle, Ruby, etc, ridiculous. Ruby leaves her dad to a psychopathic monster in Phil Mitchell, while she has a casual natter with Grunt: "Oh you should visit Courtney sometime" - give me strength.


 This is the new caring touchy feely EE



> Also at the end of this, will the Mitchells be prosecuted for criminal damage and trespassing?  Johnny also got the homeowners' rights laws a bit mixed up.


 Considering they get off with murder, possession kidnap and general Thuggery I hardly think so.

Absolute rubbish, didn't buy it one bit.  

3/10[/QUOTE]You forgot the highlights of the show. Pink Jumper man and the Scones

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..and the Organic Goats Milk.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

Oh yes and the nearly exploding beetroot

----------


## Debs

i thought tonights episode was great, love having grant back in it, not only because he is rather hunky but also because he is a brillaint actor.

roll on wednesdays episode cannot wiat

----------


## alan45

> i thought tonights episode was great, love having grant back in it, not only because he is rather hunky but also because he is a brillaint actor.
> 
> roll on wednesdays episode cannot wiat


He didnt really show much acting skills tonight now did he.  It was just the same old Mitchell bullying.  Such cliched acting

----------


## Debs

> He didnt really show much acting skills tonight now did he. It was just the same old Mitchell bullying. Such cliched acting


 
thats what i love best about the mitchell brothers, the fights they always get into! i like grants new caring side :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> roll on wednesdays episode cannot wiat


Wednesday's episode??   :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

> Wednesday's episode??


 
i meant thursdays episode!!! sorry!

 :EEK!:   and christopher birks, when did you get back from the shops  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i meant thursdays episode!!! sorry!
> 
>   and christopher birks, when did you get back from the shops


Aww you had my hopes up there debs... I thought there might have been an extra episode  :Smile:  

Oh and don't worry, i'll come on now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> thats what i love best about the mitchell brothers, the fights they always get into! i like grants new caring side


Grant Mitchell's caring side is as believable as Johnny Allen Fashion Guru  :Rotfl:    He seriously nedds to consult Trinny and Susannah

----------


## Debs

> Grant Mitchell's caring side is as believable as Johnny Allen Fashion Guru  He seriously nedds to consult Trinny and Susannah


 
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   i kinda like his pink jumper, was hoping the ee site would say where they got it from i think my hubbie would love it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> i kinda like his pink jumper, was hoping the ee site would say where they got it from i think my hubbie would love it


Off the peg at War on Want  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:

----------


## alkalinetrio

the pink top was nice ill wear it but of course ill have to costumize it haha 2nights episode was good hope theres more action on thursday and fridays episodes

----------


## soapyclean

Loved last nights episode, there were some low points mainly Johnny Allen his pink sweater and dodgy chat with Phil.

Grant thinking they had settled the score with Johnny back in Walford was great, the reference to Grant not liking his brother lying to him is a build up. Especially when Ruby and him had a nice chat over tea and scones  :Big Grin:  Grant had already told her he didn't want to be there. So offering her the chance to talk and hang around with his daughter was nice of him, Ruby was fed up with her father so didn't care about Phil being in the same room.

Loved Grant when he told Phil he'd left his hand grenades back with Courtney  :Big Grin:  Even though it was a bit long winded, best bit was Ruby telling Grant what Phil had done to her and Juley. Another warning how Grant will finally leave EE??

----------


## Siobhan

have to say, the pink jumper killed the hard man look and we have to see it again on thursday.. Danny was locked in a room.. wonder how he will get out

----------


## tammyy2j

Johnny Allen wearing a pink jumper, Ruby making scones, Grant having tea and scones with Ruby. Am i watching Desperate Housewives?

Another good episode i'm so glad Grant is back.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

This weeks episodes have been great yesterday was a tad boring but bits were funny and well done to Ruby for letting Phil in that office and then getting on with Grant.

I think it would be good if Courtney did make friends with Ruby okay there is no reason they should but it might prove to work out well

----------


## Siobhan

> This weeks episodes have been great yesterday was a tad boring but bits were funny and well done to Ruby for letting Phil in that office and then getting on with Grant.
> 
> I think it would be good if Courtney did make friends with Ruby okay there is no reason they should but it might prove to work out well


ruby is a bit to old to be friends with Courtney, she is 17 and courtney is 9... at 17 would you have ever hung out with a 9 year old... i am sure she can take her out and play with her but not be her friend

----------


## soapyclean

Grant did say Courtney was used to being with older teenagers, if he doesn't have any other children with Carla then Ruby as a sister figure would work.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Absolutely i would love to see if something could happen there it could work out really fab

----------


## soapyclean

Once Grant goes for good, who will Courtney live with? I would've thought Carla she's known her most of her young life.

Sorry for going off topic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Once Grant goes for good, who will Courtney live with? I would've thought Carla she's known her most of her young life.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic


Is Courtney staying in Walford then

Does Grant leave and never come back   :EEK!:

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is all abit boring, nothing much happening, was hoping more would happen. Goats milk, whatever's next?

----------


## Katy

im liking peggy doing her grandma act its kind of sweet. It suits her. So glad grant is back. Not sure about the new courtney though.

----------


## littlemo

> Is Courtney staying in Walford then
> 
> Does Grant leave and never come back


No. I think when Grant leaves after 3 months Courteney and Carla go with him. And I do think he will be back, he's got a very good deal with the BBC at the moment. And I am assuming that involves him making another comeback in the near future.

----------


## Katy

the mitchells are going to be forever returning and leaving returning then leaving. I think its about time a new family became the squares main focus. Im glad ross kemp is going to return in the future i love seeing him on screen.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Great episode last night. I thought Ruby and Grant's chat was really good and so was Phil and Johnny's getting a bit violent at the end as well  :Smile:   I think Ruby's acting has improved even though i thought she was good before. Good to see Danny make a random appearance as well. Can't wait til tomorrow's episode looks great!  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i know i can't wait it should be good. how nice is johnnys house?

----------


## littlemo

> i know i can't wait it should be good. how nice is johnnys house?


Very nice! Who wouldn't want to live there instead of Walford?! Ruby would! I suppose being bored is the price you have to pay for being rich.

----------


## soapyclean

Think Ruby was glad to talk to someone who was as upset as her about the situation, the actress has improved alot. Her range has gone from straight faced to different faces for different moods, goats milk was as Ruby said her father wanted them to go on a health kick.

So pleased they didn't make her nasty over Phil not telling Grant about her and Juley, think she was just giving him all the facts.

----------


## Midnight

Okay, I loved Tuesdays episode but Mondays was too boring. The start, nightmares I liked . . . freaky and dark. I think Phil deserves to pay for what he did. I hated it hen Johnnny admitted to killing Dennis because he did it so cruely. My friend thinks Phil still loves Sharon but I never, ever want them to get together! He doesn't deserve her.

I don't think they should kill Johnny this week, not enough build up.

----------


## dddMac1

loved tuesdays episode johnny's face when he seen Phil on CCTV.Ruby was glad to have someone to talk to grant is a good listner

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I don't think they should kill Johnny this week, not enough build up.


They're not.  It's Danny who's the victim.

----------


## soapyclean

Wonder who finds his body  :Big Grin:  because we know someone is boudn too.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Lofty Hollaway probably, which leads to his return to Walford.

----------


## Siobhan

> Wonder who finds his body  because we know someone is boudn too.


Saska, or Den Watts  :Rotfl:  they are buried beside him

----------


## parkerman

I think Winston will find the body. This will lead to him having a big part in Eastenders. No more than he deserves.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Even if he just says a few words, it will be welcome.

"I've found a body".  Doof doof....

----------


## x Amby x

> Even if he just says a few words, it will be welcome.
> 
> "I've found a body". Doof doof....


yeah and he'll be first in the cast list at the end, because whoevers in the last scene is top of the cast list! lol Winston will shoot to fame as a main character in Walford! lol

----------


## soapyclean

Wouldn't that be great, Winston about time he got to be a shining star  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What's more, on that second slide (the first has the writer of course), he'll be the only character listed.  The likes of Ruby and co will be shafted to the bottom of the seventh slide, just before the production credits.

----------


## parkerman

Can we get up a petition?  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'll sort one out.  Anyone got a scroll?

----------


## parkerman

I'll see what I can do. It would be a win-win situation. Elevate Winston to star status and relegate Ruby to also-ran...

----------


## Cornishbabe

danny just aksed ruby what dad thinks about him??

----------


## alkalinetrio

danny asked and hes completly lost it lol

----------


## Cornishbabe

thats what I met. I think everyone has lost it really

----------


## soapyclean

TOnights is far to bitsy, the storylines are so cut up I can't keep track of whose meant to be where and doing what. How did Jake get out to Johnnys in less time than it takes to get there, too disjointed. 

THought they'd leave the brotherly fight when it was their mum being threatened, didn't sit right.

----------


## Florijo

Okay, Danny is freaking me out, Johnny has gone crazy, Phil has lost his mind. They have all gone mad.   :Ninja:  

Danny has always been wierd but he has crossed the line into complete crazy land.   :Ninja:  

I can't help finding this all so hilarious. Johnny "Crazy Alcoholic Gangster" Allen in his pink jumper, Danny "Don't call me stupid!" Moon, Jake "I'm a plank" Moon etc   :Lol:  

Is it evil to have really wished that that skip has completly crushed Phil in that car?   :Ninja:

----------


## shannisrules

good episode tonight really enjoyed it danny has just completely lost it i thought it was kinda pervy when he was in the scenes with ruby also why does he take so offensively to the word "stupid" ?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh my god!! Danny is scaring me big time!! What's up with the perviness with Ruby!!  :Ninja:  I promise I won't look!  :Smile: .. Er no I don't think so!!  :EEK!: 

I like all the action_ but_ I think it was a bit unrealisitic how Phil didn't really have any major injury with heavy skips falling on him!!  :Nono: 

Im quite liking the whole Mitchell thing for reasons, so I like the epi's so far  :Thumbsup: 

I liked this episode, I personally think it's fab.
.

----------


## crazygirl

what a load of rubbish this week i have not enjoyed 1 episode I'm really disappointed no wonder e/e keep losing viewers

----------


## BlackKat

Danny made me want to vomit. No exaggeration. That was justâ¦not fun to watch.   :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I expected tonight's episode to be a lot better than it actually was.

----------


## Florijo

What is up with Danny? Is he meant to be mentally ill or something?

----------


## leanne27

i think so, he seems to have gone really manic, i think Johnny has really screwed with his head, i felt sick when i saw the tiny little room danny has at the Allan's he lives like a slave and the way he looks up to Johnny

----------


## crazygirl

danny has certainly lost the plot! it looked like he was going to shoot himself when he was loading that gun in the office

----------


## alkalinetrio

hes mentaly ill and johny is using him and screwing with him! i still like dannys caracter! i enjoyed tonights show!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I swear it's getting worse.  Total utter tosh. 

It has been so hyped up, yet so unconvincing, so unconvincing, so contrived, and so unnatural. 

It was all totally ludicrous.  

3/10

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm confused! Danny best mates with Johnny, Danny in bed with Ruby, Danny in Johnny's suit, and more of the sorts. :EEK!:  

Is it just me, or is it to much? :Sick:

----------


## JustJodi

*I was totally confused too DG  Too many events going on at once,, I was not comfortable watching Danny stroking Rubys hair while she was asleep, Did I "hear" this right,, Danny wanted to know if "Dad talked about him at all"  Danny is a total screw loose. This evenings episode was very disjointed........*

----------


## JustJodi

> What is up with Danny? Is he meant to be mentally ill or something?


Yep hes a total screw loose, not stupid but totally disturbed !!!!!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

it was a bit all over the place, and for the love of God why did Danny have to come back. I enjoyed tuesdays episode, I didnt like this one as much.

----------


## chance

Well in my opinion they have totally ruined grants character,he is just too sensible for my liking.Steve macfadden was brill tonight,very funny,first time ever i can say i actually prefer phil to grant!

----------


## alan45

The new improved touchy feely Mitchells yet another total transformation of characters that fails miserably  What next Peggy Mitchell speaking proper english  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

> *I was totally confused too DG  Too many events going on at once,, I was not comfortable watching Danny stroking Rubys hair while she was asleep, Did I "hear" this right,, Danny wanted to know if "Dad talked about him at all"  Danny is a total screw loose. This evenings episode was very disjointed........*


No Danny being in bed with Ruby wasn't comfortable for me either. And when he told her to undress while he was in the room, I found that creepy. Surely he could have stood guard outside the bathroom?! I think it was very understandable that Jake would have a problem with Danny's behaviour. Danny seems quite psychotic!

It was quite strange how Phil just walked out of the car when he drove his car into a pile of skips and about 2 crashed down on top of him. 

I thought the bit when Phil was making fun of Grant for his great life was funny. Grant's local beach is the Copocabana and where did him and Carla meet again? I hadn't heard of it, but it seemed to be very amusing to Phil. It was great when he started singing! lol. 

Grant mentioned 'kids' again but still no mention of Courteney's brother or sister. I heard a while ago that he has a son called Bruno. Whether that's true I don't know.

----------


## alkalinetrio

wooooo for phils singing haha i forgot about that bit! danny looks up to johny to much and johny is taking advantage of dannys mental illness! phil going mentle i just love it :Big Grin:  looking forward to eastenders 2moz :Smile:

----------


## soapyclean

Danny was NOT IN bed with Ruby, he was ON TOP of the COVERS stroking her hair which I thought was creepy as well.

WHen he told Jake to get out of HIS house was creepy as well, you could see him losing the plot in the office. Jake wanted to take care of him, but Johnny has screwed with his mind so much that Danny doesn't want to listen to Jake any more.

Phil singing was funny, I can't remember the name of the place Grant and Carla met. But as I said in an earlier post it was far too disjointed to enjoy, it was good but not as good as I'd been expecting. Hope tonights is alot better  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

lets hope Grant gets more of a chance to do his bullying act soon.

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed last night episode. Danny has seriously lost the plot and i am unsure if he wanted to be with Ruby or whether he was doing the Dad act, getting her to sleep and stuff.. 

How the hell did jake get there so quicky when a taxi couldn't make it around the corner.. has he got a Jet. I love the end of it, my heart was going 90 when the skips came down on the car... excellent stuff from EE 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Slightly boring nothing really interesting happened infact it was so boring i started doing so boring computer maintenance work lol. Johnny annoyed me i wish he would just die and be done with it. I cant believe Danny gave Ruby a sleeping pill and was sitting stroking her head in a rather stalkerish way.

Looking forward to tonights episode know what happens lol i cant wait the sooner it happens the better. 

I hope tonights isnt as boring as lastnight or as annoying either Johnny and Danny really are made for eachother they are a right pair of idiots and such a suited team.

Loved Grant although i would say there was way to much Mitchell action again and not enough of other things.

Glad Billy is involved it seems Grant trusted him lastnight and he seemed really happy about it.

Not the best episode this week im sure tonights will be better and i hope it lives up to all the stuff ive heard about it.

----------


## parkerman

> I swear it's getting worse.  Total utter tosh. 
> 
> It has been so hyped up, yet so unconvincing, so unconvincing, so contrived, and so unnatural. 
> 
> It was all totally ludicrous.  
> 
> 3/10


Totally agree, Richie. In fact, I was going to come on here this morning to say that I thought Eastenders had surpassed itself last night. In spite of all the competition in recent months, I think last night's episode was the worst ever. It was just appalling. I think 3/10 is being a bit generous.

----------


## tammyy2j

WTF has happened Danny he has totally lost the plot i thought at one stage he was going to kiss Ruby. I don't know how Jake got there so quickly it didn't make sense. I really want Johnny to die now. This episode wasn't great as Monday and Tuesdays.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> WTF has happened Danny he has totally lost the plot i thought at one stage he was going to kiss Ruby. I don't know how Jake got there so quickly it didn't make sense. I really want Johnny to die now. This episode wasn't great as Monday and Tuesdays.



It took Phil and Grant ages to get to Johnny's how did Jake do it in ten minuites

----------


## parkerman

Jake caught an Eastenders "Black Hole Co. Ltd." taxi...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Jake caught an Eastenders "Black Hole Co. Ltd." taxi...


I think your right there he did that rather quicky how un realistic

----------


## Kim

> It took Phil and Grant ages to get to Johnny's how did Jake do it in ten minuites


They were coming from a golf club. Maybe it was the other side of Walford but Phil decided not to go through Walford as Grant probably would have stayed there because he didn't kinow the truth at that time.

----------


## Siobhan

> They were coming from a golf club. Maybe it was the other side of Walford but Phil decided not to go through Walford as Grant probably would have stayed there because he didn't kinow the truth at that time.


I doubt it somehow.. let look at this.. Johnny leave phil and grant, to get back to his house, not far away. Grant calls billy, Jake overheards and yet makes it to Johnny's house before he does and he was only a couple of estates away????

Not bloody likely

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Totally agree, Richie. In fact, I was going to come on here this morning to say that I thought Eastenders had surpassed itself last night. In spite of all the competition in recent months, I think last night's episode was the worst ever. It was just appalling. I think 3/10 is being a bit generous.


Nah I don't think it was the worst ever, but then again last night's episode was just like most of the episodes of the past 3 and a half years - absolute tripe.  3/10 is probably about right, though thinking about it, it was nearly as stupid as the Cardboard Funfair two years ago.  

I wonder if there will be a backlash to this week's stuff by viewers if they share the same opinions as me?  So far this week, the ratings have stayed as they are, in the low-mid 40s - they have slowly declined from the high 40s in the last few weeks, so the hype for 'Johnny week' may not have captured the viewers' imagination.

----------


## ?????

OMG That was bloody good! danny looked really creepy at one point i thought he was gonna rape ruby. he is losing the plot in my eyes...Did anyone find it hilarious when Jake says that Johnny doesn't like Danny and wanted to kill him so Danny says 'well, we made up'? 
also How the hell did jake get to johnnys house so quick, did he go by helicoptor or something ? and by the look of it I think Johnnys lost it as well...
With the wrinkles and the pink jumper he looks like a t wat!

----------


## soapyclean

Why do parkerman, richie lecturer and a few others even watch EE when they continually bash the show???

There is an off switch you know, and other channels that you can use instead of coming in here after the show and beat the tripe out of it.

If you think you can do heaps better, please put in a script for the EE bosses and see if you get picked for writing. 

Yeah last nights wasn't as good as I hoped, but the little bits of acting I loved were brilliant. Ruby and Danny, Grant and Phil talking about how great Grant's life is, Billy and Jake.

I agree with somethings that weren't right, but to continually bash it means some people need to watch something else instead.

----------


## Siobhan

> Why do parkerman, richie lecturer and a few others even watch EE when they continually bash the show???
> 
> There is an off switch you know, and other channels that you can use instead of coming in here after the show and beat the tripe out of it.
> 
> If you think you can do heaps better, please put in a script for the EE bosses and see if you get picked for writing. 
> 
> Yeah last nights wasn't as good as I hoped, but the little bits of acting I loved were brilliant. Ruby and Danny, Grant and Phil talking about how great Grant's life is, Billy and Jake.
> 
> I agree with somethings that weren't right, but to continually bash it means some people need to watch something else instead.


Soapyclean, everyone has a right to their opinion. How boring would this be if it was only for people who thought the show was great. I am very bias when it comes to EE and sometimes what Alan, richie and parkerman have to say makes me stop and think and see another side to EE that I don't see..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Why do parkerman, richie lecturer and a few others even watch EE when they continually bash the show???
> 
> There is an off switch you know, and other channels that you can use instead of coming in here after the show and beat the tripe out of it.
> 
> If you think you can do heaps better, please put in a script for the EE bosses and see if you get picked for writing.


Now now, I'm just giving my opinion, as is Parkerman and others.  We watch out of loyalty and also give praise where it's due, e.g. Pauline and Joe's wedding.  However as a viewer from day 1, I feel EastEnders in the last three or so years has gone down the toilet.

I do switch off EE from time to time.  I gave up on the show three weeks ago, only to return this past week to see if the Johnny week stuff is good value (though of course I have been bitterly disappointed as you might gather).  I plan to stop watching again sometime next week, so that should cheer you up.  :Smile: 

Oh, and for the record I have done scripts for drama plays, so while I'm not Shakespeare standard, I know the ball game and what I see at EE in terms of writing and plots (IMO) are farcical.

Again, my opinion.  No need to get worked up about it.  Let's be friends.  :Smile: 

P.S. Thanks for the backup Siobhan.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Why do parkerman, richie lecturer and a few others even watch EE when they continually bash the show???
> 
> There is an off switch you know, and other channels that you can use instead of coming in here after the show and beat the tripe out of it.
> 
> If you think you can do heaps better, please put in a script for the EE bosses and see if you get picked for writing. 
> 
> Yeah last nights wasn't as good as I hoped, but the little bits of acting I loved were brilliant. Ruby and Danny, Grant and Phil talking about how great Grant's life is, Billy and Jake.
> 
> I agree with somethings that weren't right, but to continually bash it means some people need to watch something else instead.


Sorry if you don't agree with my opinion about the show, but, as Siobhan says, if everyone agrees it would be very dull and really there would be no point in having this message board at all, would there?

Yes, I know there is an off switch, but I do pay my licence fee, so, maybe I have a right to expect that BBC programmes should be of a reasonable standard.

It's not a matter of whether I could do "heaps better". I don't get paid for writing TV scripts. I expect the people who do to write better. There is a big debate going on nationally about the way the elderly are treated in hospitals; it doesn't mean that all the people who complain could suddenly become "heaps better" doctors or nurses. But they have a right to expect those that get paid for doing it as their job should carry out their job properly.

I used to really enjoy Eastenders. It used to be really good. I am very disappointed by the current standard and I would like it to get back to the standard it once was. If I just turn off or don't say anything what's the incentive for anyone to make it better?

----------


## leanne27

> Why do parkerman, richie lecturer and a few others even watch EE when they continually bash the show???
> 
> There is an off switch you know, and other channels that you can use instead of coming in here after the show and beat the tripe out of it.
> 
> If you think you can do heaps better, please put in a script for the EE bosses and see if you get picked for writing. 
> 
> Yeah last nights wasn't as good as I hoped, but the little bits of acting I loved were brilliant. Ruby and Danny, Grant and Phil talking about how great Grant's life is, Billy and Jake.
> 
> I agree with somethings that weren't right, but to continually bash it means some people need to watch something else instead.



Totally agree with you soapyclean

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree with you soapyclean but then again I do see the bad sides of the show which Richtie mentions every now and then!! EE has got a variety of viewers with different opinions  :Smile:  But otherwise yes the bashing jokes are usually rubbish  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soapyclean

Its the constant bashing, the jewels in the episodes get left out of the posts. Like Ruby and Grant talking, Billy, Minty and Gary. Don't just pick out the bad stuff in the episodes.

Grant swearing(?) at his wife in spanish was funny, the Phil trying to sing was hilarious, Danny going psycho was interesting and scary.

Write to the producer of EE then if your not happy with the standards, make suggestions in your email/letter, about what you'd like to see in EE. It's never been a happy place to live but when there are happy times, it's good.

----------


## leanne27

i think eastenders has been brilliant this week  :Smile:  nobody has a problem with other peoples opinions and discussions are always good, but if an opinion is said once then fair enough but as soapyclean said to constantly hammer eastenders maybe you shouldn't watch it or even comment as we all love it here  :Smile:  LOL

----------


## parkerman

So I guess the message to me is, if I can't say anything nice about Eastenders don't say anything at all.


Goodbye then. It was nice knowing you all.   :Sad:  


However, I might see some of you on the Coronation Street and The Bill message boards as these are both well written and well acted soaps and I can say nice things about them.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## soapyclean

What I said WAS make your posts more rounded, as there are jewels in the episodes to be pointed out.
Be CONSTRUCTIVE and email EE about how you feel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

I enjoy reading the different opinions. I hope parkerman and Richie et al continue to post here. 

To be honest, I have been really disappointed in the "Get Johnny Week". It all seems very disjointed and why they brought Danny back I will never know. The guy is sick (his pervy thing with Ruby, filming the murder of Dennis on his phone) and now that plank Jake has gone and killed him. And to save the Mitchells of all people!! The whole thing is crazy. 

I can't believe Johnny went with the police because of what Ruby said and confessed. Why do EE always have to destroy the bad guys/girls before they leave? Johnny should have gone down fighting, not like some wet fish. 

I wonder how long it will take for Danny's body to be found? I predict a few months, tops. Saskia's body did not last long in Epping Forest and I doubt Danny's will either.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Amazing episode cant believe Danny has the entire thing on his phone...evil man he is. Im so glad Ruby got Johnny to confess...i must admit when i first heard about all this it sounded crap and out of character but it was fab and extremely well done.

People who talk to me alot will know im lets say loving Ben shall we so i was extremely pleased to see him appear in the episode even for the brief time he was there for so cute 

Not really much else to say at the moment im sure i will get more things to say the more oppinions i read

----------


## soapyclean

Sarah Phelps did make up for whom ever wrote Thursdays epi, tonights wasn't as disjointed but some parts were unbelievable.

Like Jake getting out of London in under an hour hehe, Loved some of the Phil/Grant moments.

They had to have someone take the wrap for killing off Dennis, so they brought Danny back as the hitman for Johnny as he never did his own dirty work. (Did they forget Andy Hunter?) Liked how Danny was going deeper and deeper into his own world, he didn't want to be thought of as a fool, he wanted Johnny's life but have Ruby as his g/f. How old did he think he was?

Glad they had Grant try and talk his way out, he almost got there till he made the stupid remark to Phil. Poor Jake, shooting his brother, definately unbelievable having Johnny give himself up like that.

More believable if the brothers had gone after Johnny instead, dragged a confession out of him then dumped him on the steps of the Police station.
Loved Peggy's comment about Grant being a ganat, loved how they showed Jake torn up about killing his brother by accident. I wanted to hug him  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Great episode tonight. I really enjoyed it and the whole week was building up for tonight which was excellent. I thought it was pretty sick that Danny filmed Sharon screaming after he stabbed Dennis just so he could so Johnny what he done. I found it really moving and when Jake seen it, i just felt like saying to Jake to beat him up for what he did and i actualy felt like punching Danny myself when i was watching it. I am glad Johnny confessed to the police. It seemed out of Johnny's character but because of the brilliant acting, it was put across really well. I hope the Mitchells give something back to Jake for saving them from Danny. Stacey seemed pleased to see Ruby at the end. 10/10  :Smile:

----------


## chance

Best eppy all week! A big thumbs up from me!  :Cheer:  
Didnt like the way jonny just went and handed himself in,i dont think someone like him would be likely to do that,daughter or not.
Loved all the slushy brother stuff!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I can't believe Johnny went with the police because of what Ruby said and confessed. Why do EE always have to destroy the bad guys/girls before they leave? Johnny should have gone down fighting, not like some wet fish. 
> 
> I wonder how long it will take for Danny's body to be found? I predict a few months, tops. Saskia's body did not last long in Epping Forest and I doubt Danny's will either.


The Johnny turning himself in business is totally ridiculous and unbelieveable.  Do the writers do ANY research on the East End Underworld?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

As for Danny:  Jake's left all the evidence behind in the woods.  If someone finds that lot he will be sent down (knowing EE this will conveniently be forgotten about).  Also how did Jake recover from being unconscious in Johnny's kitchen, to rushing out to the exact point of the forest where the others were, and to shoot in the nick of time?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Too much focus on Ruby and Moonies - zzzzzzz

The plot was totally ludicrous, but at least it was a better written episode from Sarah Phelps this time round.

Best episode of the week, but that isn't saying much IMO.

3.5-4
/10

----------


## soapyclean

Oh you mean the sneakers of Danny sticking out of the ground ROFL too funny, but nothing else was seen so I take it he took it all back with him.

They forgot how Johnny threw Andy off the bridge, so no most don't do their research of London under world gansters.

Well we'd have to take it while Danny was marching the brothers out to shoot them, Jake was coming around on the kitchen floor. 

It was the right amount of Ruby, her reaction to finding the phone, her scenes with Johnny weren't how a teen would act with that knowledge. But she was great with "Most people watch porn, but this is your porn." (can't remember word for word)

She loved Dennis and Sharon so her reaction to that was right. I'd give it alt more just for the little jewels of Jake wanting to bash Danny's head in for killing Dennis. Ben of course and a couple of others i mentioned.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Johnny turning himself in was soooo unbelievable!! We all know the Real Johnny wouldn't do that!! He's a gangster for god sakes!!

I don't really see why they brought Danny in and then killed him in a week, the mental illness he was quite interesting but sick to watch.. they shouldn't have shot him so soon.

The brotherly love was sweet lol.  I liked the way Danny recorded the whole Sharon scene and how Ruby found it and showed Johnny and everything, cleverly done. This could have led to a few thigns, which is why Danny shouldn't have been shot so soon. This is coming from someone who dosen't really like Danny much.

Courtney is a bit annoying with acting of a spoilt child with a really squeaky voice..

Bless Ben and Phil waving at eachother but Im sure this is not the end and Phil has learnt or whatever!!

Oh yes, reading from soapyclean's post, I like the way Ruby said, " Most men watch porn, but this is your porn! "  :Rotfl:  Good one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soapyclean

It would've been interesting if they had Danny's illness run a bit longer rather than bring it out in a week. Doesn't fit right, there are too many storylines they could've continued for a bit longer this week.

The actor who plays Johnny didn't like how they dealt with the character, he wanted it alot better than what it was.

Too many people with too many ideas, they should bring in some decent storylines that don't run on too long so they drag out. Long enough to keep us interested too see where it goes, Ruby and Jake would be interesting since she knows he killed his brother.

Drop some of the crappy storylines they have had of late, and bring in something fresh for the cast to chew on.

----------


## x Amby x

what a great episode, im glad Jake got rid of Danny, he was sick, i can't believe he filmed Dennis' murder on his phone and then stood there filming Sharon cryong over him, and then he had to cheek to say Sharon kept going on and on saying 'Dennis, Dennis' her husband had just been murdered what did he expect, anyway, i thought Ruby was quite good tonight, finally standing up to Johnny, i felt so sorry for Jake at the end!  :Sad:

----------


## Johnny Allen

It was by far the best episode of the week, I throughly enjoyed it, ok the whole Johnny giving himself up thing was a bit daft but the rest was top notch, and well Grant and Phil were very good tonight as per usual. I will miss Billy Murray in the soap, he has been a real asset, and I will certainly miss Johnny Allen, Danny? I couldn't give a damn about.

----------


## littlemo

Brilliant! Loved it! 

Danny was psychotic! I feel a bit sorry for him actually, if he had been convicted of Dennis's murder he would have gone in a mental hospital, prison wasn't the right place for him. I think if Dennis was alive he would have sympathised with him. Johnny Allen was the real culprit! I liked Jake tonight! 

Great scene where Grant was almost killed! But then much like the Mitchells they go on chatting happily like nothing ever happened. I would have thought Grant would have needed a bit of time to get his head together, but no, not Grant! 

Nice Ruby's with Stacey now, but poor Jake, no family to turn to, he's got nothing either!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant help but be shocked by the new grant it was like a total personality transplant which was good in a way because if grant could change that much for courtney then why cant phil do it for ben

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ruby was brilliant lastnight okay its not how a normal person would react to having just seen Dennis' murder had been filmed on a phone but we have seen her be strong with horrible stuff that you wouldnt expect her to be strong with before...i guess if you live with Johnny for 17 years you get used to it and feel able to stand up to him.

People are saying back a few posts that its unrealistic for Jake to have got up got into the forest and save Grant in the way he did but arnt we pleased he did and how do we know that Jake wasnt just pretending to be unconscious (sp) so that Danny didnt hurt him even more.

Ive mentioned Ben in my last post so i wont say to much but that wave to Phil was so cute it really was.

Bless Phil you could just see how upset he was when that gun went off and he thought Grant was dead and he was a bit shocked and traumatised by the whole thing bless him...i guess he does have a soft side.

What has happened to Danny he was alright as a curly haired cry baby but now he goes around filming murders for Johnny and giving innocent teenagers sleeping pills and "protecting" them, i was glad to see him dead to be honest.

Brilliant episode would have been better if it was on for an hour but it was fab with all the action brilliantly done im glad they proved me wrong

----------


## lollymay

i thought it was really good, but there was so much going on in one episode and i thought that johnny giving himself up like that was a bit stupid but apart from that it was great.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Another thing i should have said before was why do we think its stupid Johnny giving himself up like he did people do stuff for their daughters and Johnny does love Ruby and he did what his daughter wanted to show for once that he does love her and still wants to be her dad whats stupid about that?

----------


## lollymay

it doesnt seem realistic that jonny allen the so called hard man would just give himself in like that.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Maybe not but it is possible he would for the love of his daughter who just happens to be the only family he has now. His not been a good father to Ruby maybe this is his way of showing he loves her and that he can be a good man

----------


## the_watts_rule

Last night's episode was brilliant! Great acting from all the characters. I can't believe how sick Danny was to film a murder on his phone, to show Johnny how proud he was. Even worse when he was going to shoot Grant and film it aswell. I felt no sympathy for Danny what so ever but I felt rather sorry for Johnny at the end because he wasn't the one who killed Dennis but I suppose he was the ringleader. 10/10.

----------


## soapyclean

Johnny only gave himself up because he wanted to manipulate his daughter yet again, she could see right through him with his "I'll change, nothing will be the same. I promise" that speech yet again  :Big Grin: 

Ruby knew what would get him to give himself up, and used it against him perfectly.

----------


## BlackKat

> I felt no sympathy for Danny what so ever but I felt rather sorry for Johnny at the end because he wasn't the one who killed Dennis but I suppose he was the ringleader. 10/10.


Johnny was the one who killed Andy though, and he's killed others, or orderered them to be killed. So it's not like Danny killed Dennis and now poor Johnny's got to take the blame. He is to blame. In fact he's more to blame than Danny because Danny wasn't well. He had serious mental problems and Johnny took advantage of that.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Johnny was the one who killed Andy though, and he's killed others, or orderered them to be killed. So it's not like Danny killed Dennis and now poor Johnny's got to take the blame. He is to blame. In fact he's more to blame than Danny because Danny wasn't well. He had serious mental problems and Johnny took advantage of that.


Yeh Johnny deserved what he got i wont pretend i wouldnt have preferred him to die aswell but i guess this way his in prison and paying for wat he did, killing Johnny wont give him that this way he has to live with what he has done for the rest of his life

----------


## alan45

> So I guess the message to me is, if I can't say anything nice about Eastenders don't say anything at all.
> 
> 
> Goodbye then. It was nice knowing you all.   
> 
> 
> However, I might see some of you on the Coronation Street and The Bill message boards as these are both well written and well acted soaps and I can say nice things about them.


Dont be silly. There are some of us who enjoy your witty and intelligent posts.

You are as much entitled to post here as anyone else. Obviousl everyones idea of a quality soap is different.

The only reason I havent been posting my views about EE recently is that I find myself turning over from it now after a few minutes of tedium. In my opinion the Return of the New Improved Caring  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Mitchells has been a bit of an anticlimax and certainly as good as the hype. As for Johnny Week it should have been renamed Johnny *WEAK*

I do not know of any other program where the chracters personlities change not only from week to week but almost from day to day depending on who has written the episode

----------


## Martin

i really really enjoyed last night's episode.

I totally wasn't expecting Danny to die, I thought he was back on the show for good, all the times i'd seen him interviewed and things, it was good when they can still pull out a shock like that.

Ruby was the best thing about last night though, she is such a benefit to that show

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Ruby was the best thing about last night though, she is such a benefit to that show


  :EEK!:  Please say you're joking!  :EEK!:

----------


## Martin

no i'm serious, i really really like her.

----------


## leanne27

> it doesnt seem realistic that jonny allen the so called hard man would just give himself in like that.


Johnny is a good gangster but always turned to mushc when around ruby, i think it was a good way for him to go, the one last thing he could do for his daughter as he does love her and that is the only good thing about johnny! LOL

----------


## soapyclean

Martin I agree, Ruby was good last night better than some of her old stuff. as they say it can only get as good as the s tuff they are given.

----------


## xCharliex

Well i have to say this weeks episodes have been fab to watch! EE was back at its best this week, obviously thanks to the Mitchells! I did think for one second that Danny had really shot Grant! I was glad when he didnt though! I wonder if this could be a turn for Phil to change his ways??? 
Great acting from all those who were in Thurs and Fri nights ep! Im reckoning the ratings soared this week! 

Well done EE, they have done well this week!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Im reckoning the ratings soared this week!


I'm afraid they haven't, but I am still waiting for Friday's ratings.  The figures are still low, in the mid-40s, behind Corrie who are in late 40s/mid 50s.  When you consider the return of Grunt in October made the ratings soar into mid 50s, it would seem, despite the PR adverts lately, that the Mitchell magic is possibly wearing off.

----------


## xCharliex

Oh dear, im quite surprised by that then! Maybe some of the old time viewers found the storyline a bit OTT! i enjoyed it, it had me on the edge of my seat, and most of you know im an Emmerdale fan! But like i said fab episode, just wait and see what happens next week, if the Brothers talk about it anymore

----------


## soapyclean

It's not the brothers magic, its some of the writers they have. If they changed their writing style and got more imaginative, not boring like it has been.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I don't think the Mitchells were magic.  They were OK in the early days but they fell out of favour with me after a while.  

Sadly the writing is as equally unmagic on many occasions.  Though I thought Sarah did a fair job last night of making something out of a p*ss poor plot.

----------


## callummc

well the chuckle brothers return hasn't improved their ratings for this week,they didn't beat corrie and the highest they got was 10 million,i also think EE are crafty having everyone watching to see if they beat emmerdale instead of watching how they compare with corrie,since they began they were allways in competition with the street now all of a sudden they prefer to compete with emmerdale making me think they are not trying hard enough anymore and i'm afraid to say with shows like 24 and prison break on i am fast losing interest in ee i'm sick of guessing whats gonna happen before it does

----------


## Meh

Its been a while since I watched EE and managed to catch Fridays episode. I just watched incredulously to see toughened grown men turn into wet drips. The ending with Johnny confessing to his list of crimes was just pathetic and that pretty much sums the episode up. 

I'm not critising the actors, just the script writers. I get the feeling that the script writers were once Mills and Boon writers. How about doing something unique and give Russel Davies or similar a couple of seasons.  We need some gritty storylines, not those wrapped up in some romantic idealism.

----------


## alan45

> . I get the feeling that the script writers were once Mills and Boon writers.


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Love it! Great analogy there NB. Whatever next Gwant and Fill go Morris dancing. It will be even more unbelievable if a few weeks down the line they resume their hardman images again just to fit in with the whim of whatever luvvie is writing the scripts that day

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> well the chuckle brothers return hasn't improved their ratings for this week,they didn't beat corrie and the highest they got was 10 million,i also think EE are crafty having everyone watching to see if they beat emmerdale instead of watching how they compare with corrie,since they began they were allways in competition with the street now all of a sudden they prefer to compete with emmerdale making me think they are not trying hard enough anymore and i'm afraid to say with shows like 24 and prison break on i am fast losing interest in ee i'm sick of guessing whats gonna happen before it does


10 million  :EEK!:   I thought they would have got higher than that maybe 11 or 12 million. I am quite surprised.

----------


## Jojo

> So I guess the message to me is, if I can't say anything nice about Eastenders don't say anything at all.
> 
> 
> Goodbye then. It was nice knowing you all.   
> 
> 
> However, I might see some of you on the Coronation Street and The Bill message boards as these are both well written and well acted soaps and I can say nice things about them.


You stay posting here Parkerman - I for one love reading yours, Alans and Richies comments and opinions and last time I looked, I'm sure we were still allowed freedom of speech in this country (just about anyway lol) Life would be boring without differences of opinions.

I've watched EE since day 1, and I was totally disappointed by this week, all hyped up over nothing - hardmen turned fairies (though I just generally look at Ross Kemp and not really listen to him!!)

With all the trailers for it, I thought it would be so much better but in the end, I felt they could have done far better.  It just wasn't the EE of old when they had weeks focussing on one particular storyline.  I'm just glad I sky +d it again - hit that fast forward button  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well Stacey was nice to Ruby! Let's see if she continues with Bradley! Hmm Jake was good as well. What will the next week bring to us?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Last week was fab im hopeing this week will be good to...it sounds really good from what ive read and now that Ruby is back with Stacey i would like to see if she will be different with her this time...i really hope she can

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Jake but a great week for EE

----------


## parkerman

OK, I thought I would return to posting here if only to show it's not just me! (or Richie or Alan). Did anyone see the article in this week's Sunday's Mirror?http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/showbiz/kevinosullivan 

It sums exactly what I thought about last week's "special". There were no redeeming features at all as far as I could see. I'm sorry if some people are unhappy with that but that's how I feel.

----------


## Siobhan

I loved Friday nights episode. I knew what was going to happen cause i read the spoilers but I still had my eyes closed when grant had the gun to his head and jumped when I heard the shot. I was afraid to open my eyes in case it was grant...

I do totally agree that it was way beyond belief, how did jake get to the woods so quick and johnny handing himself in but as he said in the end, if you don't have kids, you won't understand. that is true, all us parents know you would do anything for your children, even give yourself up 

Grant therapy happen when courtney was 2, so how come he had the hardman act when he first came back last year???? Again something EE writers over looked

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh i knew what was going to happen aswell but was still on the edge of my seat (not literally) waiting to see what would happen...i mean i knew Danny would die and not Grant but i didnt know how they ould do it so it was all exciting watching it unfold and it was so intense watching it

----------


## Jojo

> OK, I thought I would return to posting here if only to show it's not just me! (or Richie or Alan). Did anyone see the article in this week's Sunday's Mirror?http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/showbiz/kevinosullivan 
> 
> It sums exactly what I thought about last week's "special". There were no redeeming features at all as far as I could see. I'm sorry if some people are unhappy with that but that's how I feel.


I'm in total agreement Parkerman - you stay with us  :Big Grin:   I'm a fan, but I've hated a lot of what I have seen lately and I enjoy reading your opinions along with Alans and Richies - a discussion thread means it contains a discussion, whether that be good or bad and fans should be able to see the good and the bad....keep posting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I'm in total agreement Parkerman - you stay with us   I'm a fan, but I've hated a lot of what I have seen lately and I enjoy reading your opinions along with Alans and Richies - a discussion thread means it contains a discussion, whether that be good or bad and fans should be able to see the good and the bad....keep posting


I totally agree it would be boring if we all agreed with eachother i like reading others oppinions even if i dont agree with them, the fact that i disagree that last weeks episodes were rubbish doesnt matter the fat that people disagree with eachother is wat makes it enjoyable to come in here and discuss the episodes

----------


## Jojo

> I totally agree it would be boring if we all agreed with eachother i like reading others oppinions even if i dont agree with them, the fact that i disagree that last weeks episodes were rubbish doesnt matter the fat that people disagree with eachother is wat makes it enjoyable to come in here and discuss the episodes


Exactly Vicky - and I have witnessed the praising posts from these guys when they have occurred too - they alway give credit when they think its due, but for some of us that have watched from the start, in our opinions it hasnt been up to scratch lately, but then I loved the christmas editions when Kat & Alfie left together....we are all individuals which is what makes our lives interesting  :Big Grin:

----------


## stacyefc

i watched the onibus yesterday and it was great. aww did you see jakes face, there was 2 things that bothered me thought.
1. when phil thought grant was getting shot he said "sorry grant" and turned his head. i think that phil would of ran at danny to try and save grant
2. why didn't jake shoot danny in the leg so he didn't die

----------


## Siobhan

> i watched the onibus yesterday and it was great. aww did you see jakes face, there was 2 things that bothered me thought.
> 1. when phil thought grant was getting shot he said "sorry grant" and turned his head. i think that phil would of ran at danny to try and save grant
> 2. why didn't jake shoot danny in the leg so he didn't die


answer to your questions 
1) danny would have shot phil and then shot grant anyway so Phil had to say sorry as he was the one who got grant to go to johnnys house in the first place

2) jake closed his eyes and pull the trigger, he thought he would hit his leg or arm but he was a crap shot..

hope that helps

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Exactly Vicky - and I have witnessed the praising posts from these guys when they have occurred too - they alway give credit when they think its due, but for some of us that have watched from the start, in our opinions it hasnt been up to scratch lately, but then I loved the christmas editions when Kat & Alfie left together....we are all individuals which is what makes our lives interesting


Exactly wouldnt life be boring if we all acted the same and thought in the same way, no one is exactly the same okay you get people that are alike in one way or another but everyone has bits that others dont  and just because people like Richie Parkerman and Alan dont like some of the episodes that have been on recently doesnt mean those that do like them has to say their oppinon is not welcome here because people like me enjoy reading opinions and then saying wether or not we agree with them or not, that is afterall what a discussion is.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thanks for the kind words people.  :Smile:  Yes I do give praise when it's due too. 





> OK, I thought I would return to posting here if only to show it's not just me! (or Richie or Alan). Did anyone see the article in this week's Sunday's Mirror?http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/showbiz/kevinosullivan 
> 
> It sums exactly what I thought about last week's "special". There were no redeeming features at all as far as I could see. I'm sorry if some people are unhappy with that but that's how I feel.


Yes I saw it and agreed with him too.  I actually do think (scummy) Bushell's actually spot on in his article about it:

*MITCHELL-IN MADNESS
IT WAS a tough week for Johnny Allen on EastEnders.

Not only was he a secret alcoholic, but the pink elephant he could see wobbling up his hallway turned out to be Phil Mitchell.

Yes, the Knuckle Brothers are back. Hurrah! The soap had fun with them too. "Right Said Fred have reformed," muttered a diner in a roadside caff. Later Phil battered the bloke in the khazi for singing I'm Too Sexy. The Freds should sue. Especially as Phil's version would be: "I'm Too Heavy For My Scales." Talk about Phil Michelin. Steve McFadden looks more like Buster Bloodvessel these days.

Sadly, the only Fred song that the plot brought to mind was Deeply Dippy.

The low point came on Tuesday. Johnny was safely holed up behind his steel-plated office door, with two hostile Mitchells outside.

Ludicrously, drippy daughter Ruby cut off the phone, their one link to the outside world, and started smashing vodka bottles. She then waltzed out, leaving the door open for Flabby Phil, while she settled down for scones with his pop-eyed bruv. The scripting was farcical. Like bad kids' TV. When that skip fell on Phil's car, you expected him to slip out completely flat, like a cartoon, and shake himself back to normal.

As for Grant's "ferapy"... leave it aht. A bloke like Grant would no more see a shrink than he'd eat quiche or sleep with Pat Butcher. Whoops! There I go giving them ideas again. The Grunt we love was a head case who beat up coppers and knocked up conquests on the Queen Vic carpet.

Can we trust exec producer Kate Harwood not to ruin him the way she neutered Johnny?

Probably not. Billy Murray must have squirmed every time his character got rewritten.

This week, we had to believe that strict disciplinarian Johnny would be pushed around by his sulky, spoilt-brat daughter' that he'd give up liberty and lifestyle to keep Ruby (un)happy' that he'd employ a loopy loser like Danny as his minder...

And don't get me started on that pink pullover.

Yep, expect to see Grant get beaten to a pulp before the summer. Probably by his missus.

It was a frustrating week. More fun than Sonia and Naomi or Bert and Mo, but still less than convincing.

BBC1 know that the fate of the show depends on how well this pair of ageing potbellied, slapheads perform. That's why the wages bill for Grant, Phil and Peggy is more than Â£1 million a year.

But what's the point of spending bucketloads on the talent if the writing is still two-bob?*

----------


## Siobhan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   very well said... why spend that much on the people if the script is ****

----------


## Jojo

Richie, Parkerman, Alan - I salute you all  :Big Grin:   :Clap:  

The scriptwriting is awful at the moment.

Since when did "gangsters" wear pink pullovers, admit to guilt that easily etc

I'm still waiting for EE to get better again - is it going to happen any time soon??  :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'm still waiting for EE to get better again - is it going to happen any time soon??


I think it's lost the plot completely ems. It's never gonna get back to being as good as it used to be, as we all know.  :Sad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thanks Jojo.    :Smile:  

I'm going to stop watching again at some point this week, as it still hasn't improved IMO, so I'll be quiet again on here.  That will please some people.   :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

I might dig out some old tapes/DVDs of past EE episodes and remind myself of how great the show used to be, and how rubbish it is now by comparison.

----------


## Jojo

> I think it's lost the plot completely ems. It's never gonna get back to being as good as it used to be, as we all know.





> Thanks Jojo.  
> 
> I'm going to stop watching again at some point this week, as it still hasn't improved IMO, so I'll be quiet again on here. That will please some people.  
> 
> I might dig out some old tapes/DVDs of past EE episodes and remind myself of how great the show used to be, and how rubbish it is now by comparison.


  Its a crying shame to see how far it has gone down hill over the past few years - 10 years ago, I would never miss an episode, especially week specials, but these days - all sky +d and half the time I don't bother watching, just delete them....

P.S Richie - you're welcome to call me Ems, just like everyone else  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ok I shall call you Ems then, thanks for letting me know.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I think it's lost the plot completely ems. It's never gonna get back to being as good as it used to be, as we all know.


Anything is possible! They manage to make good BBC drama's, they could just as well put some of that energy into making great episodes of EE. 

Firstly they need to make the way Eastenders is made more like Corrie. Have a group of script writers working on each episode, not just one person. You can't change the story every episode, it's unrealistic, and completely stupid! They have to realise that Eastenders isn't invinsible, they cut Brookside (which was one of the best soaps ever, in it's day). They've got to do something!

----------


## BlackKat

They do have a team of people on each episode. The script writer gets told what has to happen in the episode, they go away and write it, and then someone edits it, they do redrafts etc. The storylines don't change from episode to episode, it just that some script writers are better than others -- not necessarily in terms of plotting and storylines, but in writing dialogue and getting the characters right etc.

----------


## littlemo

> They do have a team of people on each episode. The script writer gets told what has to happen in the episode, they go away and write it, and then someone edits it, they do redrafts etc. The storylines don't change from episode to episode, it just that some script writers are better than others -- not necessarily in terms of plotting and storylines, but in writing dialogue and getting the characters right etc.


O.k, so it's really just about the scriptwriters and how good they are?! It does seem though that writers forget what has been said in previous episodes, and get it wrong a lot of the time. 

Anyway I thought a lot of Friday's episode was brilliant! But I didn't like the rest of the episodes for last week.

----------


## BlackKat

I do think it's unfair to put blame solely on the script writers. For example, I think James Payne wrote Thursday's episode. I thought it was ridiculous with the car chases and skips crashing onto the car etc. But that isn't James Payne's fault. If he gets told to write a script in which a skip falls on a car, then he has to do it. And the quality of the script will depend on whether or not he can make it a good scene. Nothing will change the fact that there's a skip falling on a car though.

----------


## parkerman

Thanks for the support people!

There are some things I still like about Eastenders - not many, but some! I like the interaction of the old timers like Dot, Pauline, Jim, Pat etc. I am also warming to Kevin and Jack. But mainly the storylines are a load of old tosh and, for me, last week took the biscuit. How much better would that have been done say ten years ago before everyone had to have an obligatory character change every six months or so?

OK, I'm staying, but be warned...I shall still be fighting for Winston to be recognsied as the great star he is...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

am i the only one who really enjoyed last weeks episodes???

----------


## alan45

I think Kevin O'Sullivan summed it up very well in yesterdays Mirror

GRANT'S TURN FOR THE WUSS
2 April 2006
RIP Grant Mitchell. It was nice to have known you. At least it was when you were Albert Square's resident hard man.

But now that you've suddenly turned into a touchy-feely-softy desperately trying to confront the demons of your tortured psyche, frankly baldy - you can take a hike!

This new unimproved family-friendly "come on give me a hug" Grant gives me the creeps.

In just one crazed week the demented EastEnders scriptwriters undermined TV's top tough guy to such a profound extent that I can't see how he'll ever recover.

With Phil and Grant reunited for the first time in six months, we were all looking forward to some classic Mitchell mayhem. In fact we had a right to expect carnage from the terrible twins.

But what did we get?

Grant's nauseating revelation that he underwent therapy to stop being so violent and antisocial.


Therapy? Grant? Do me a favour. "I was drinking too much," whined the simpering slaphead, "Ended up in a couple of fights. I was going to lose Courtney or end up in prison or a body bag. I found an American doctor. I had therapy.


"Apparently the first stop is to confront your demons - and then learn to let them go."


What a prat!


And with that character assassination the Grant Mitchell we knew and loved to hate was effectively laid to rest.


After this atrocity the entire absurd proceedings descended into pure farce.


While fat Phil enjoyed a spot of schoolboy scuffling with ridiculous daughter-obsessed gangster Johhny Allen, his born-again, peace-loving brother was spouting a stupefying series of advice pamphlet clunkers.


Johnny's awful kid Ruby had to sit and suffer as new-man Grant spewed such agony-aunt garbage as: "Addicts make good liars. I should know - Phil was in the same boat once."


Sympathising with Johnny, who was in the vault busy trying to kill Phil, Grant added: "It's not easy being a dad. Especially to girls. He lost his wife and his kid.


"Everybody reacts differently - but when I lost my wife all I could do was cling to my little girl." No matter how hard she tried to escape!


On and on it went. By Friday's explosively silly episode Grant was sounding like a self-help tape.


Worse still, Phil was beginning to lose his entirely justifiable healthy contempt for the God-like conversion Grant had undergone in Brazil.


Still, full marks to the EastEnders researchers for their thorough investigation of the prodigal son's new South American home. How else could this tip-top TV team have come up with this stunningly well-informed dialogue?


Phil: "What's your local beach called where you go jogging?"


Grant: "The Copa Cabana."


Phil: "Is that where you met your wife - the Copa Cabana?"


Grant: "Actually we met on the Ipanema."


Give me a break! Weren't there any more popular songs you could raid for such marvellously educational information?


I half expected Grant to turn to his bruvver and say: "I don't know if you're aware of this Phil w ...but there's an awful lot I of coffee in Brazil."


Instead Phil was starting to glow under the warm light of Grant's halo.


And he cried. Ahh! "I thought I'd lost you," he wept, "After everything I've done why are you forgiving me?"


"Because I'm your brother and I love you," replied Grant, his arms open ready for a hug, "Now come 'ere!"


Pass the sick bag.


That was the dreadful EastEnders week that was.


While Grant and Phil were discovering their feminine side, the unfrightening weed Johnny was persuaded by Ruby to confess to 40 years worth of murders.


And Danny was shot dead by Jake. Not a moment too soon.


Now can we please get back to Walford - and forget about the mincing Mitchell boys for another six months.


At the very least.

----------


## CrazyLea

Ermm ok. I actually liked some of last weeks, I liked Fridays episode, the rest were kinda boring. I thought that it was good when Jake shot Danny. I feel sorry for him though. Didn't like Phill, but I liked Grant.. it was better than a lot of the crap over the last couple of months (in my opinion)

----------


## x Amby x

i thought tonights episode was quite good as it was the aftermath of all of last weeks events, aww poor Jake! lol Stacey was great tonight in my opinion (as always! lol) She really stuck by Ruby after the way Ruby treated her the last time they met! I liked the Grant and Courtney bit too, they've got a typical father/daughter relationship!

----------


## BlackKat

I hate Ruby. She is a terrible character played by a terrible actress. She _knew_ Johnny had killed people before Dennis and she forgave him for it. She knew exactly what he was like. And I donât give a toss about her whiny reaction to finding out what her dadâs really like, because Iâve seen it before. When she found out before and she _forgave him._

Stacey and Bradley annoyed me as well. For god sake, just say that one of your mates is upset and youâve got to sort it out. You donât have to say who it is. And just punch Deano in the mouth.

I was disappointed with Dotâs reaction to the news about Johnny. I mean â Johnny Allen was a friend of hers. Dennis was like a son to her. And her reaction to finding out one killed the other is to gossip about it. Badly written.

The Ian and Phil scenes were good. I liked Grantâs interaction with Courtney, and I thought the Jake scenes were great as well, although more of Jake's reaction to shooting Danny would have been nice seeing as it hasn't happened before unlike someone who's name starts with R and ends with 'uby' and just shut the hell up you whiny twit.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah Bradley was nice and so was Stacey. Don't you just love em?

----------


## littlemo

> Ah Bradley was nice and so was Stacey. Don't you just love em?


Yeah I do! I suppose you couldn't blame Bradley for getting the wrong end of the stick. When you see your girlfriend going into her house with two pizzas, calling somebody on the phone babes (when she's said she's going to pick up some stock), your bound to think the worst. Poor thing! He really made a fool of himself, I felt embarrassed for him.

I liked the way he just walked upstairs, and was going to confront the bloke, very courageous. He seems geeky, but he definetely isn't afraid of confrontation! 

Good episode! The stuff with Kevin was a bit of a yawn vest, and the Jake thing was a bit boring, as he just sat on his own in the dark, but other than that great! Especially the stuff with Bradley/Stacey and Ruby. And it's nice to have Grant in it, even if it's just in the background.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really liked tonight's episode. I loved Ruby and Jake's reactions from last week's events. It obviously had a big effect on them. The Bert/Joe trying to get Dot off the scent was good. Dot obviously shown that she can't easily be fooled and be easily led on. Bradley and Stacey are great together as well, it's nice that we are seeing the ups and downs of their relationship. I really felt sorry for Ian with him looking at the photos of Kathy, his acting was brilliant tonight and the boy who plays Ben is a very good actor as well. Overall 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

An improvement on last week's shambles but still below average.  

Best stuff came from Ian/Jane/Phil.  Adam Woodyatt showed his acting spurs tonight in yet another compelling performance.  :Clap: 

The stuff at the Fowlers was OK, until Bert and Big Mo wrecked it. :thumbdow

Car lot stuff was so-so.  

Bradley and Stacey - yawn.

Ruby and Jake must die.

That covers everything I think.

4.5/10

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i enjoyed tonights episode:

stacy and ruby: it shows their friendship has always still been their, ruby admitted that she was a bitch last time she saw her

bradley: easily wound up, i know the signs are there but i doubt bradley would have spotted them unless deano kept winding him up

phil: felt sorry for him because of his cancelled night out with ben

ruby: when she saw the newspaper it was a shame she didnt realise exactly what her dad was like, no wonder shes hiding in walford until shes ready. but then big mo with her big mouth just blurted out ruby was at hers 

yolande still getting on my nerves now the car lot is up for sale beacuse she says it has caused nothing but trouble, yeah yolande im sure it was the car lots fault patrick and pat had a thing

----------


## Johnny Allen

I enjoyed tonights episode, it's always good to see both the Mitchell men behind the bar. And Adam Woodyatt was superb tonight.

----------


## alkalinetrio

poor ian :Sad:  first time ever felt sorry for him lol i enjoyed tonights episode!

----------


## alan45

A reasonable episode tonight compared to last weeks rubbish  but compared to tonights Corrie  its absolute rubbish

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes despite the improvements tonight, Corrie was still miles better imo.

----------


## alan45

> Yes despite the improvements tonight, Corrie was still miles better imo.


The problem with EE is that we get about one good episode every ten days now. What a gratuitous wast of the TV Tax

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I wouldn't even say it was good, just about average, and we only seem to get an average ep every 10 weeks, not 10 days.  :Mad:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think James Payne wrote Thursday's episode.


If this is the case i now understand why thursdays episode was worse than the others last week i havent seen one good episode that has been written by him...he wrote Dennis' murder and that was no where near as good as it could have been if some of the others were writing it

----------


## parkerman

> Yes despite the improvements tonight, Corrie was still miles better imo.


Yes, I think that was a real problem for Eastenders last night. It's not too good at the moment as it is - though I agree last night's was better than last week, except for Ruby (aaarrrggghhh) - but having Coronation Street either side of it just showed it up for the second rate soap it is at the moment. 

Full marks to Adam Woodyatt though. He was really good. Amazingly I have to say I also quite liked Ross Kemp last night although he didn't have much to do.

----------


## Siobhan

I was actually suprised by last night episode. from reading the spoiler it made it sound that Ian was just been spiteful to Phil about keeping ben away from him but he has real reasons. Excellent acting by Adam.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I was actually suprised by last night episode. from reading the spoiler it made it sound that Ian was just been spiteful to Phil about keeping ben away from him but he has real reasons. Excellent acting by Adam.


Yeh i read the mag and it sounded like Ian just said no you aint having Ben for no reason but he was upset so i could understand why really...fab acting from Adam

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeh i read the mag and it sounded like Ian just said no you aint having Ben for no reason but he was upset so i could understand why really...fab acting from Adam


And it wasn't like Phil didn't get to see Ben, He could have chatted to him in the cafe instead of going off at the deep end. Phil is just nasty and has no respect for Ian. He lost his mother and Phil just had a go at him...

----------


## alan45

> And it wasn't like Phil didn't get to see Ben, He could have chatted to him in the cafe instead of going off at the deep end. Phil is just nasty and has no respect for Ian. He lost his mother and Phil just had a go at him...


Perhaps he needs to go see Gwants FERAPIST and learn anger management skills

----------


## Florijo

Great stuff from Adam Woodyatt. Great stuff from him. 

I hate Ruby. I have nothing more to say about her, other than I hate Ruby. 

Agree about Dot's reaction to finding out about Johnny and Dennis. She treated Dennis as a son and it was a poor way of writing her reaction to finding out Johnny ordered his murder.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

:EEK!:  Ive not had my input yet about lastnight...how unusual...so i thought id come and do it

Cant have been very interesting dont really remember much of it but then i had just got my new phone so was messing about with that instad of paying any attention to Eastenders.

Ill start with Ben, how cute was he, getting all upset at the pictures, and im glad Peter ran after him. Could Jane not have taken Ben with Phil if Ian was busy going through Kathy's stuff. 

Did i miss something...Ian said when Lucy gets back they will go to the theme park...when did she go anywhere or is this another moment that just happened with no warning.

I think Phil was a bit out of order demanding that Ian canceled the trip to the theme park just so he could see Ben it could have waited till another day

Bless Ruby seeing all that in the papers. Wasnt Stacey brilliant...cant believe Bradley thought she was with another man...i just wanted Stacey to tell him in the pub what was going on even if she said Ruby is at mine i cant say alot else but she needs me right now or something very brief like that

I dont think alot else happened so ill leave it there...i actually managed to remember more than i thought

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am glad Ruby admitted to Stacey that she was acting like a bitch when she last seen her and a great line back from Stacey where she said "Don't worry, i can be a bitch sometimes as well"  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Ill start with Ben, how cute was he, getting all upset at the pictures, and im glad Peter ran after him. Could Jane not have taken Ben with Phil if Ian was busy going through Kathy's stuff. 
> 
> 
> I think Phil was a bit out of order demanding that Ian canceled the trip to the theme park just so he could see Ben it could have waited till another day


No-one knew where Ian was. Jane and Phil didn't know he was going through the photographs. By the time Jane realised what had happened it was all too late.

Phil thought Ian was just messing him around. He didn't know why Ian hadn't turned up. That's why he insisted on seeing Ben the next day.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> No-one knew where Ian was. Jane and Phil didn't know he was going through the photographs. By the time Jane realised what had happened it was all too late.
> 
> Phil thought Ian was just messing him around. He didn't know why Ian hadn't turned up. That's why he insisted on seeing Ben the next day.


Jane could have just said to Phil "look Ian obviously has his reasons why dont i come ith you instead" 

By the time Phil demanded Ben the next day he knew about the photos

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Also, since when have you had to book to go to Theme Parks?  :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Also, since when have you had to book to go to Theme Parks?


Uhm if you write for Eastenders, you can come up with anything? :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That is true.  I should stop moaning, I've come to expect this from EE these days!  :Mad:

----------


## shannisrules

omg! i thought that was dennis runnign through the square at the start it looked liked him a lot! especially because dennis used to jog around the square a lot in the morning

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah that puzzled me too? theme parks are just there to go to

----------


## alan45

> Also, since when have you had to book to go to Theme Parks?


I would have thought the residents of Albert Square would be wary about theme parks follwing the last funfair they had  :Nono:  And no Den Watts around to save the day  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought that was a really good episode!  :Smile: 

Bit harsh though Sonia.  :Nono:

----------


## Florijo

Jeez, Sonia is a right bitch. Anyone would think it was Martin that had the affair!

----------


## littlemo

> Jeez, Sonia is a right bitch. Anyone would think it was Martin that had the affair!


I know! Poor Martin! He's grown into a real family man. He loves Sonia to pieces, he loves Rebecca just as much, and now Sonia's run off with somebody else. And he's just mean't to get on with his life. I just don't understand Sonia's way of thinking at all!

How could she say that he was dead to her?! That's an awful thing to say! When this romance started I think everybody thought she was too good for him, not now they've completely turned it on it's head. She's a spoilt and selfish. Fair enough if she doesn't want to be with Martin anymore but he's the father of her child, she can't just disown him, just like that.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Well i cant believe im even going to let these words enter this message but i hated that episode it was absolute rubbish for once i agree with any comments that might suggest that episode was crap.

Sonia was nasty she should have let him speak it was obvious he wasnt there for a row. I hope Martin doesnt back down and forgive her 

Phil was rather nasty to Jane he deserves to be reported for that in hope that he will realise he was to harsh and over stepped the mark there.

The rest was crap so im not even going to give it my time to go into but i will say poor Jake felt sorry for him tonight

----------


## BlackKat

Sonia deserves everything she gets. No one should be on her side because she cheated on her husband. End of story. I wanted to smack her and Naomi so many times tonight.

Also Naomi really needs a new coat. Her current one looks as though she's going to a fancy dress party dressed as a rather dull worm.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A really good episode tonight. The Jane/Phil/Ian stuff was my favourite bits tonight. I really don't like Phil though because he thinks he can get his own way all the time. The Martin/Naomi/Sonia stuff was good as well but i really feel sorry for Martin. He needs his friends round him right now. Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

They have totally ruined Sonia now. There is no need to treat Martin like that and I feel really sorry for him. She deserves everything she gets. 

I wonder what Natalie Cassidy thinks about Sonia's personality transplant.

----------


## littlemo

> They have totally ruined Sonia now. There is no need to treat Martin like that and I feel really sorry for him. She deserves everything she gets. 
> 
> I wonder what Natalie Cassidy thinks about Sonia's personality transplant.


I don't think she'd like being mean to James, they are really good friends in real-life. But she's an actress whose good at what she does so it doesn't really matter does it?!

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't think she'd like being mean to James, they are really good friends in real-life. But she's an actress whose good at what she does so it doesn't really matter does it?!


Well it does if she has any regard for the character. While she can't write the storylines, and shouldn't have any overall say in them, she should also recognise when the integrity of the character is at risk, which, imo,  in Sonia's case it is.

----------


## littlemo

> Well it does if she has any regard for the character. While she can't write the storylines, and shouldn't have any overall say in them, she should also recognise when the integrity of the character is at risk, which, imo,  in Sonia's case it is.


Yeah but I think after the storyline has run it's course, and Sonia realises what a mistake she's made ruining her marriage, Natalie might regain her characters respectability again. Well that's my hope anyway!

----------


## BlackKat

Sometimes the damage is done though. Maybe they'll manage to repair Sonia's character (though I never liked the character that much anyway) but maybe not.   :Searchme:

----------


## crazygirl

well has for that phil i have really gone off him! he is so selfish i cant believe the way he is acting with jane and ian

----------


## Richie_lecturer

EastEnders tonight returned to the same old drivel we have come to expect in the last three years.  That was abysmal, and only the ending saved any face it had left. 

 Gus once again turns into Agony Aunt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The Joe/Bert 'comedy' stuff at Dot's was abysmal.  Also this 'Joe secret' is just so boring.  Spit it out dude.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sonia thinks she is doing no harm in the Square whilst shacking up with Naomi.  Give over.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Phil has eighteen personality changes in the episode, as once again the Phil/Ian feud rears its ugly head.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

That party at Gary and Minty's was pure cheese.  :Thumbsdown: 

Dull dull dull.  Must try harder  :Thumbsdown:   Nick should return and bump off half the cast.  :Thumbsup: 

3.5/10

----------


## crazygirl

yes very boring has usual but eastenders has been dull for a long time now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yes very boring has usual but eastenders has been dull for a long time now


I thought it looked quite sunny when Martin was sat on Arfur's bench?  :Confused:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## alkalinetrio

tonights episode was alright  cant remember to much of it to be honest but from what i remember was alright! and im not suprised  martins the way hes acting when someone u love just leaves u for another women and moves other end of the road your bound to feel like crap!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought it looked quite sunny when Martin was sat on Arfur's bench?


When he's in a bad mood (which is nearly always), Lanky Moron blocks out the sunlight.     :Moonie:

----------


## littlemo

> tonights episode was alright  cant remember to much of it to be honest but from what i remember was alright! and im not suprised  martins the way hes acting when someone u love just leaves u for another women and moves other end of the road your bound to feel like crap!


Yeah your right! Support Martin! lol. I'm really surprised at the reaction in the square. Usually when someone does something wrong they come down on you like a ton of bricks, but it's not happening with Sonia. Look at all the grief Martin's had in the past. When people found out he was Rebecca's dad, when all that stuff happened with Jamie. And I'm sure people would have been up in arms if Martin had gone off with another woman, and took up with her across the street from Sonia.

Is it because they feel they need to be politically correct, and ignore the fact that she's having an affair, just because it's with a woman?! 

Really the reaction is bizarre!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i do hope martin gets to see hes daughter still tho

----------


## Meh

> Yeah your right! Support Martin! lol. I'm really surprised at the reaction in the square. Usually when someone does something wrong they come down on you like a ton of bricks, but it's not happening with Sonia. Look at all the grief Martin's had in the past. When people found out he was Rebecca's dad, when all that stuff happened with Jamie. And I'm sure people would have been up in arms if Martin had gone off with another woman, and took up with her across the street from Sonia.
> 
> Is it because they feel they need to be politically correct, and ignore the fact that she's having an affair, just because it's with a woman?! 
> 
> Really the reaction is bizarre!


I think you've hit the nail on the head. Most of the BBC tends to be politically correct so it shouldn't come as a big suprise.

----------


## littlemo

> i do hope martin gets to see hes daughter still tho


The ball is in his court now. Sonia has left the Fowlers, who are maintaining contact with Rebecca. Without Martin's help, things could be difficult for Sonia. To maintain contact with Margaret on an individual basis, she would have to admit that she's left Martin for somebody else. And since Margaret has got used to the arrangement at Pauline's, I think she would feel more comfortable organising things with her and Martin, other than Sonia who I don't think she trusts that much.

----------


## littlemo

> I think you've hit the nail on the head. Most of the BBC tends to be politically correct so it shouldn't come as a big suprise.


Thanks. I don't think it's realistic to behave that way in a soap. It's supposed to reflect some sort of reality.

----------


## stacyefc

i know i felt so sorry for martin in tonights episode i don't blame him for the way he is acting

----------


## littlemo

Anyone want to chip in on the Stacey/Bradley thread?! Nobody other than me has posted since yesterday. I feel like I'm holding the down the fought all myself! lol. No pressure.

----------


## Johnny Allen

With the whole theme park thing, Ian probably would have to book up as he was surely intending to stay a couple of nights as Alton Towers is quite a distance, there would be no point going on the off chance, thats probably why he booked up.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> EastEnders tonight returned to the same old drivel we have come to expect in the last three years.  That was abysmal, and only the ending saved any face it had left. 
> 
>  Gus once again turns into Agony Aunt. 
> 
> The Joe/Bert 'comedy' stuff at Dot's was abysmal.  Also this 'Joe secret' is just so boring.  Spit it out dude. 
> 
> Sonia thinks she is doing no harm in the Square whilst shacking up with Naomi.  Give over. 
> 
> Phil has eighteen personality changes in the episode, as once again the Phil/Ian feud rears its ugly head. 
> ...


I agree it was rubbish but im still a fan and always will be no matter how crap it gets

----------


## parkerman

> With the whole theme park thing, Ian probably would have to book up as he was surely intending to stay a couple of nights as Alton Towers is quite a distance, there would be no point going on the off chance, thats probably why he booked up.


You can book tickets for Alton Towers. There is a hotel on the site which can be booked as Johnny says. Also you can book tickets for the Park itself - it allows you to get in half an hour (or an hour - can't remember exactly) before those without tickets.

Anyway, it is much more interesting discussing ticketing arrangements at Alton Towers than it is discussing last night's episode...

If it's not too much of a spoiler I am now going to speculate on tomorrow's episode....

Sonia and Naomi come out of their flat. Sonia looks uncomfortable.
Naomi: What's the matter?
Sonia: Everybody's looking at me.
Naomi: You've got just as much right to be here as they have.
Sonia: But Martin...
Naomi: He'll have to get over it. Ignore him.

And so on for the next hundred episodes....

----------


## tammyy2j

EE boring last night. I hope Sonia and Naomi die or leave soon they are awful boring characters.

----------


## callummc

coudn't agree with you more tammy,load of codswollop

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> EE boring last night. I hope Sonia and Naomi die or leave soon they are awful boring characters.


Totally agree i hate them and now they are makeing Sonia turn in to a nasty character

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sonia is a right cow, why does Martin have to forgive her right away, she only left him a couple of weeks ago, Naomi is out of line to expect that from him. Tsssss. :Nono:

----------


## Siobhan

> Sonia is a right cow, why does Martin have to forgive her right away, she only left him a couple of weeks ago, Naomi is out of line to expect that from him. Tsssss.


Yeah I was thinking that last night when Naomi made a comment like when it going to end, and I thought, not for ages.. Martin's wife just left him, it will be ages before she will be forgiven, if at all

----------


## x Amby x

last nights episode was pretty boring, i thought Sonia was well harsh to Martin, bless him! What was going on with Joe and bert?

----------


## Siobhan

> last nights episode was pretty boring, i thought Sonia was well harsh to Martin, bless him! What was going on with Joe and bert?


they were trying to make Dot like them so they said they would fit her shower as a surprise but she got a suprise alright  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah sonia was a bit of a bitch to him eh especially when he went to her door to talk about rebecca, im glad he gave her a piece of her mind when he told her .   what about everyone else i know they shouldnt be made to choose but gus had already said he would go out with martin but blew him off, thats bad. and heres me thinking it was sonia who had the affair because everyones acting like it was martin

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> yeah sonia was a bit of a bitch to him eh especially when he went to her door to talk about rebecca, im glad he gave her a piece of her mind when he told her .   what about everyone else i know they shouldnt be made to choose but gus had already said he would go out with martin but blew him off, thats bad. and heres me thinking it was sonia who had the affair because everyones acting like it was martin


She deserved everything she got for that i just hope Martin does not back down on this she doesnt deserve to see Rebecca

----------


## littlemo

> She deserved everything she got for that i just hope Martin does not back down on this she doesnt deserve to see Rebecca


I hate Sonia at the moment, she is being completely selfish and incompassionate to Martin, but he has no right to keep her daughter from her. I don't think anyone deserves that.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I hate Sonia at the moment, she is being completely selfish and incompassionate to Martin, but he has no right to keep her daughter from her. I don't think anyone deserves that.


I dont tink she does she should never say to the man she once loved "your dead to me" and be able to get away with it

----------


## littlemo

> I dont tink she does she should never say to the man she once loved "your dead to me" and be able to get away with it


No that comment was really hurtful! I can't believe she said that! It was seriously below the belt. 

I think Pauline and Martin's reaction is completely understandable. And I'm sure both of them would like Sonia to go to hell! But it's not up to Pauline to decide whether Sonia gets to see her daughter or not. Pauline isn't her mother! And Martin isn't either. Whatever else they can say about her, they know how much Sonia loves her. They can't deny that.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> No that comment was really hurtful! I can't believe she said that! It was seriously below the belt. 
> 
> I think Pauline and Martin's reaction is completely understandable. And I'm sure both of them would like Sonia to go to hell! But it's not up to Pauline to decide whether Sonia gets to see her daughter or not. Pauline isn't her mother! And Martin isn't either. Whatever else they can say about her, they know how much Sonia loves her. They can't deny that.


I know she loves Becky but Martin is her dad and she was well out of order to him last night and deserves what Martin says i mean yeh maybe Sonia should see Becky but not right away i think they should make her wait for a bit first

----------


## BlackKat

Technically if Rebecca is visiting the Fowlers, they do have a right to say Sonia can't come. I'm sure they don't want her ruining their time with Becky. If Sonia wants to see Rebecca she'll have to contact Margaret herself and explain the situation.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Technically if Rebecca is visiting the Fowlers, they do have a right to say Sonia can't come. I'm sure they don't want her ruining their time with Becky. If Sonia wants to see Rebecca she'll have to contact Margaret herself and explain the situation.


I agree with that actually and i really hope it happens it would serve her right

----------


## BlackKat

It could also be that Margaret wouldn't want Becky to see Sonia -- she was hesitent enough about the contact, and it could be that she only wants Becky to be visiting a stable environment that she doesn't feel Sonia now provides. If that does happen I hope it doesn't damage Martin's contact with Becky. Because then my hate for Sonia really would go through the roof.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont know what i think will happen, sure sonia and martin once were a stable environment but not any more and id hardly class gary and mintys a stable environment i personally hope she doesnt get to see her 

1. she gave her away practically within a week of having her
2. when pauline wanted her she was willing to fight against pauline
3. she abducted her from the adoptive parents when she realised she had made a mistake

and i dont think margaret will ever trust sonia properly due to the abduction. whilst pauline and martin still provide a stable environment for rebecca to visit

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> It could also be that Margaret wouldn't want Becky to see Sonia -- she was hesitent enough about the contact, and it could be that she only wants Becky to be visiting a stable environment that she doesn't feel Sonia now provides. If that does happen I hope it doesn't damage Martin's contact with Becky. Because then my hate for Sonia really would go through the roof.


I totally agree i dont wartin to stop seeing Becky just ecause Sonia isnt with him now

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no i think sonia has spoilt enough relationships for the moment

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> no i think sonia has spoilt enough relationships for the moment


I totally agree and i dont see how she can expect Martin to forgive her so soon

----------


## BlackKat

Not to mention her and Naomi acting like Martin and anyone else who isn't on Sonia's "side," are being the unreasonable ones.   :Angry:  "How long is this going to go on for?" Hate!   :Mad:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Not to mention her and Naomi acting like Martin and anyone else who isn't on Sonia's "side," are being the unreasonable ones.   "How long is this going to go on for?" Hate!


You think alot like me when it comes to these to i dont see why they expect Martin to forgive Sonia and for everyone to understand and support them straigt away...it will take time they should just leave people to get used to the idea first

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the thing that is really annoying me is naomi, she has finally got what she wanted to since she joined the square. now she talks about martin as if he is being unfair towards her and sonia, is she stupid. if you split a marriage surely even her knows there will be consequences and it wont be forgotten overnight

----------


## Florijo

I guess nobody cares about marriage anymore in Walford as the reaction does seem rather odd. 

Sonia is another EE character who I can now class in the once loved, now hate pile. I hope her and Naomi split and she is left homeless and completly alone. Serves the silly little cow right!   :Mad:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I guess nobody cares about marriage anymore in Walford as the reaction does seem rather odd. 
> 
> Sonia is another EE character who I can now class in the once loved, now hate pile. I hope her and Naomi split and she is left homeless and completly alone. Serves the silly little cow right!


I totally agree i guess its about the only other thing that hasnt happened to Sonia...where else can the character go now she has had just about everyting hasnt she

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not quite, she hasn't died yet.  :Nono:

----------


## x Amby x

I think Sonia was way out of order saying that to Martin, because of that she can't see Rebecca now!

----------


## parkerman

> Not quite, she hasn't died yet.


Nor has she come back to life after dying.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Nor has she come back to life after dying.


...or died again.                                      :Cool:

----------


## parkerman

Exactly. There's still plenty of mileage for Sonia yet.

----------


## alkalinetrio

who accturly owns the betting shop now?

----------


## Florijo

Go Jim!!   :Cheer:  Oh, how I enjoyed that.   :Bow:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Well those who come in here alot will know i have alot to say usually about episodes well today i dont really as it was all rubbish but i will say i loved the end so glad someone said what Jim did she deserved that...brilliant speech

----------


## x Amby x

Excellent acting from John Bardon tonight! I thought the Stacey and Ruby stuff was quite good! And i loved the Deano/Kevin/Darren bit too! lol I loved the bit when Honey said she had a dream about giving birth to a cat!

----------


## BlackKat

I want to marry Jim Branning. Of course heâll probably apologise tomorrow and weâll be back to everyone loves Sonia but I was definitely cheering him on tonight.  :Cheer:  Everything he said was right, Sonia was behaving appalling.

Shockingly, Iâve warmed to Bert. While he may have worse manners than Joe, I actually think heâs a much better person. Joeâs creeping me out these days, while Bertâs shown instances of being a good person â helping Martin, tonight with Rebecca, and Benâs birthday party as well.

The Slaters annoyed the hell out of me â yes, including Stacey. This is what sheâll do from now on, I can almost guarantee it. As soon as Rubyâs back in the Square sheâs Ruby best friend and every storyline will be âRuby is upset about something. Stacey runs around the Square yelling at everyone in sight until she finds out why.â

Kevin and the carlot â dire. Just completely dire. Deano annoys the hell out of me. Am I supposed to care that apparently all this behaviour is because âHeâs living the life his brother never got the chance to.â All I get from that is his brother was planning on growing up to be an annoying little twerp.

Iâm enjoying the Mitchells return a lot more than I did last time. While Johnny Week did have problems, especially the beginning of the week, Iâm enjoying having them back in the Square. Hopefully it wonât decend into crap like Philâs return before Christmas did with him becoming Juleyâs pimp. 

Good episode in places, but ruined by Sonia and Deano for me Iâm afraid.

----------


## littlemo

> Excellent acting from John Bardon tonight! I thought the Stacey and Ruby stuff was quite good! And i loved the Deano/Kevin/Darren bit too! lol I loved the bit when Honey said she had a dream about giving birth to a cat!


Yeah I agree with all of that! That comment about giving birth to a cat, by Honey was so funny! Weird! And they saw the picture on the scan, that was really sweet. 

I really admire Martin for what he's doing. He's shaped up to be a really good dad! What Jim said was what everyone was thinking. Martin should have said it to Sonia a long time ago. Sonia's treating Martin like an idiot! 

I did find that Deano/Kevin/Darren bit really funny! Kevin is such a character, and Deano thinks he knows it all. He's really gullible. 

Some hard talking by Stacey to Jake. I feel sorry for him. I think Stacey should wait for Ruby to tell her what's been going on. She probably shouldn't interfere.  But Stacey is being a really good friend to her at the moment! Ruby's really lucky to have somebody like Stacey on her side.

----------


## littlemo

Oh! What happened with Dot's foot?! I watched it on Tuesday's episode, but I can't remember! I know it was something to do with Joe and Bert. But I didn't think it was anything to constitute her being in hospital?! 

Good that she mentioned Bradley. We are always complaining that characters never mention people who aren't in it. So I'm glad Dot did. 

I think we might have to wait until next week to see Bradley, Shame!

----------


## BlackKat

Forgot to mention: Carly wants to be careful with all this talk of college. It might just be a once a week course, but pretty soon she'll be reading them fool books, going to art exhibitions, becoming a lesbian, thinking she's better than anyone else ever. It's a dark place college. Look at Sonia.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Shockingly, Iâve warmed to Bert. While he may have worse manners than Joe, I actually think heâs a much better person. Joeâs creeping me out these days, while Bertâs shown instances of being a good person â helping Martin, tonight with Rebecca, and Benâs birthday party as well


Yuck, me too how funny is that? He isn't that irritating anymore, he makes people feel comfortable in awkward situations.

----------


## littlemo

> Yuck, me too how funny is that? He isn't that irritating anymore, he makes people feel comfortable in awkward situations.


Yeah he does! 

I forgot to mention that bit at the beginning where Bert was talking dirty to Big Mo over the phone, and Ruby was just sitting there trying not to listen. It made me laugh (well cringe, but it was quite amusing).

----------


## x Amby x

> Yeah he does! 
> 
> I forgot to mention that bit at the beginning where Bert was talking dirty to Big Mo over the phone, and Ruby was just sitting there trying not to listen. It made me laugh (well cringe, but it was quite amusing).


yeah i liked that bit, Ruby had the face of a typical teenager! lol

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I want to marry Jim Branning. Of course heâll probably apologise tomorrow and weâll be back to everyone loves Sonia but I was definitely cheering him on tonight.  Everything he said was right, Sonia was behaving appalling.


I dont think Jim will back down on this not for a while anyway we have had the remninders about how racest he was to Alan when he maried Carol and he obviously hasnt changed much only this time i guess its just worse because Naomi is a black girl...I dont think there would have been many lesbian partners when Jim was growing up and he just sees it as wrong and i think if he is a racist Naomi being black makes it worse

----------


## littlemo

> yeah i liked that bit, Ruby had the face of a typical teenager! lol


Yeah, I was thinking about what Stacey would have of said in that situation. She probably would have come up with some funny one liner! 

It made me laugh when Stacey was complaining about Bert being on the stall, and Big Mo said she was just jealous. And then Stacey said, 'Of Bert?!, Oh yeah, he's gorgeous', she said it in such a way. I'm still laughing over it now! lol.

I'm going to put that in the quote section now I'm thinking of it.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i dont think hes a racist anymore! maybe cant take to the "girls loving girls" thing and weeeeey for him yelling at sonia! hated it when she went and blackmailed pauline give her a slap pauline:P i enjoyed tonights episode! now im looking forward to see if grant gets hes free meal 2moz:P haha

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well come on EE writers lets bring it on

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> i dont think hes a racist anymore!


I dont know but i cant see someone like Jim changing much

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I dont know but i cant see someone like Jim changing much


we have never had any need to see any racist side in him until now.

it must be hard for him i mean in his day this sort of thing was apparently unacceptable and to face the fact that its your own family is the worst.
he will never truly come around to that idea so i would put any thoughts of morning tea with jim, dot, sonia and naomiia i think are out of the question

maybe i am wrong

----------


## Kim

> Oh! What happened with Dot's foot?! I watched it on Tuesday's episode, but I can't remember! I know it was something to do with Joe and Bert. But I didn't think it was anything to constitute her being in hospital?! 
> 
> Good that she mentioned Bradley. We are always complaining that characters never mention people who aren't in it. So I'm glad Dot did. 
> 
> I think we might have to wait until next week to see Bradley, Shame!


She tripped over Joe and Bert's toolbag, which they had left in the hallway near the door because they had finished fixing the shower and were about to leave until Bert managed to break Dot's favourite mug. They were in the kitchen in the process of fixing it when Dot and Jim returned and Dot was in a bit of a hurry due to not wanting the chips that Jim had treated her to as a diversion, to get cold. She caught Bert hiding between the door and a cabinet in the kitchen and, having posessed her suspicions about him for some time, was convinced that he had broken in and ran out to Jim and tripped over the toolbag on the way. We didn't see her do this, we just heard Jim say that she had a nasty sprain so I presume she went to the hospital off screen too.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

With the exception of Pauline and Jim, that was another dreadful episode.

I'm stopping watching again now, I just can't watch it any more.  That will please some people.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> we have never had any need to see any racist side in him until now.



We saw a racist side to Jim when Carol married Alan, he was outraged that his daughter was marrying a black manbut i think in time he came around but since then i cant see he has changed much inside okay his not mentioned it being a problem but i think this is another one of them things that Eastenders has forgot about

----------


## soapyclean

Richie, you stop watching EE that will be the day. Your addicted to it  :Big Grin:  so give into the temptation of the sonia/naomi story line, which by the way I think is so forced anyway.

LOVED Jim, told Sonia exactly how everyone else was feeling about the visit with Rebecca. It doesn't have anything to do with Naomi being black, its the fact that Sonia has changed beyond recognition for him. He wants the old Sonia who was always making mistakes but never manipulated anyone, I so wanted Martin to tell Naomi to begger off at the swings.

That was totally uncalled for her being around them, it was their time with their daughter. Jim didn't know about that either, but hit the nail on the head when he said she'd conned Rebecca hook, line and sinker. Rebecca does deserve much more than she got during that meeting, as for kissing Martin that was pushing the limit that was, no matter what he said she didn't truly look at his face. That would've told her everything wasn't ok, and what she'd done was a crappy thing to do.

Loved Minty/Gary/Carly, Phil/Grunt/Jane was excellent as well especially when she told Grunt she owed him one, for warning us of what they gonna do next  :Big Grin:  apart from free breakfast.

Deano/Darren BORING, loved Kevin's mind making those to go head to head with each other over the car lot.  :Big Grin: 

Jake/Ruby/Stacey/Pat lumped them all together cos they were interconnected at some point. Ruby and Jake know what happened and if Ruby hasn't told, then Jake wasn't going to tell either, as he said it was up to RUby to say what happened.

Dot/JOe feud bit dragged out, but loving her stance on she doesn't like them, who would blame her really since some people do have a sixth sense about people.

Boring at points, the writers better come up with something more interesting than what they have been of late. Even Emmerdale which i watched a bit of was more grittier than EE of late.

----------


## emma_strange

> we have never had any need to see any racist side in him until now.


I don't think it's so much that he's racist, just homophobic i think. Because he didnt have a problem when Sonia was with Gus, did he? And Carol was married to Alan.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> And Carol was married to Alan.


As i said above he was dead against Carol and Alan at first because Alan was black...Jim actually refused to go to the wedding he was so against it

----------


## parkerman

Jim's best friend is Patrick of course.

Anyway, my son solved a problem that has been puzzling me for the last couple of weeks. Why has Stacey tuned from super bitch to caring loving Stacey and Sonia turned from caring loving Sonia to super bitch? As a casual viewer, he asked me last night why Stacey and Sonia were reading each other's scripts. That must be the answer. Their scripts have got mixed up somehow.

You've got to feel sorry for Johnny. He gives himself up so as to keep his daughter and she disowns him anyway. So now he's doing life for nothing.

And what is all this about Kevin giving Darren a car. How old is Darren?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> And what is all this about Kevin giving Darren a car. How old is Darren?


I think he either said it or i read somewhere that he is nearly 16

----------


## parkerman

Exactly! What would Darren do with a car???

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Exactly! What would Darren do with a car???


I didnt understand that either...Kevin cant be a very good car salesman if he is willing to give a 16 year old child a car

----------


## Siobhan

> I didnt understand that either...Kevin cant be a very good car salesman if he is willing to give a 16 year old child a car


He is doing it to get Deano to work with him.. he is playing one off against the other..

----------


## littlemo

> I didnt understand that either...Kevin cant be a very good car salesman if he is willing to give a 16 year old child a car


I think you can have driving lessons when your 16, maybe he'll pay for them as well.

----------


## tammyy2j

Well done Jim he was so right on the mark about Sonia. She is a cow. 

Martin should have told Naomi to piss off at the swings or Sonia should have if she cared about Rebecca. I think it is time Naomi and Sonia left Walford either alive or dead i really don't care. They are awful characters.

----------


## littlemo

> Anyway, my son solved a problem that has been puzzling me for the last couple of weeks. Why has Stacey tuned from super bitch to caring loving Stacey and Sonia turned from caring loving Sonia to super bitch? As a casual viewer, he asked me last night why Stacey and Sonia were reading each other's scripts. That must be the answer. Their scripts have got mixed up somehow.


It might seem that way but I do feel what's happening to Stacey's character at the moment is quite realistic. Bradley is clearly a good influence on her, and I don't think she'll change her personality. She's still no angel, and from reading the webcam scripts it doesn't seem as if she is set to be. I think it's nice to see a different sides to her character. 

I'm not sure about Sonia, she's definetely become harder than she used to be, a lot more selfish. But then again I remember she's always had those characteristics cropping up in her personality.

I think Sonia seems nice from the outside, but has a bad attitude, and Stacey seems like she has a bad attitude, but it's actually a front, because she's a really nice girl.

----------


## diamond1

totally agree with that last comment by tammyy2j its not enough to rub it in and stroll about like you have done nothing wrong with sonia but now walking up to the guys child and playing with her when you have just taken his wife. Going back to sonia shame its a jim will forgive her i was up for a family feud.but at least with any luck sonia and naomi will have a well deserved 3 month holiday then extend it for another 4 months because she has bored me way too much over the last year and i need a break (i shame its a fantasy)




> Forgot to mention: Carly wants to be careful with all this talk of college. It might just be a once a week course, but pretty soon she'll be reading them fool books, going to art exhibitions, becoming a lesbian, thinking she's better than anyone else ever. It's a dark place college. Look at Sonia.



haha yeah

----------


## x Amby x

> I think you can have driving lessons when your 16, maybe he'll pay for them as well.


But Darren isn't even 16 yet, I mean hes only just turned 15 a couple of months ago! lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I didnt understand that either...Kevin cant be a very good car salesman if he is willing to give a 16 year old child a car


he is doing it as an incentive so that darren will work there until deano decides to come around and work there

----------


## chance

What did Jim say to Sonia? kids were yelling so i missed that bit.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Kevin is certainly one of the stars of the show, when he was talking in a foreign language he cracked me up. The Jim and Sonia moments were quite moving and very good acting from the pair of them.

----------


## Florijo

> What did Jim say to Sonia? kids were yelling so i missed that bit.


From what I remember, he said that she had conned Rebecca and that he does not have a granddaughter anymore.

----------


## BlackKat

He also said that Sonia disgusts him. Finally someone speaks the truth!   :Cheer:

----------


## soapyclean

He also said Sonia had used everyone that day to get what she wanted, he doesn't recognise the person in front of him. He wants the old sonia cos she wouldn't do the things she's doing now, when she said "But grandad". He told her not to call him that she's not his grandaughter anymore.

----------


## parkerman

> But Darren isn't even 16 yet, I mean hes only just turned 15 a couple of months ago! lol


You can't go on the road until you are 17 whether you are a learner or not. Deano would also know this, so why does he think his dad is going to give Darren a car?

----------


## Siobhan

> You can't go on the road until you are 17 whether you are a learner or not. Deano would also know this, so why does he think his dad is going to give Darren a car?


Cause his dad said he would.. so deano thinks it is true

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Richie, you stop watching EE that will be the day. Your addicted to it  so give into the temptation of the sonia/naomi story line, which by the way I think is so forced anyway.


I stopped watching a few weeks ago for a fortnight.  I only retuned to see if Johnny (Rotten) week was upto the hype.  I am now turning off again.  No doubt I shall tune watch it on a few occasions over the coming months, but there really is NOTHING to keep me hooked - hence why I'll only tune in occasionally from now on for the foreseeable future.  My love affair with EastEnders has long since diminished.   :Sad:  

Don't even get me started on the Sonomi storyline.    :Angry:

----------


## Florijo

Sonomi?!?!   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  I think that is worse than Shannis and Mofie.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Sonomi?!?!    I think that is worse than Shannis and Mofie.


Nothing wrong with Shannis but deffinately worse than Mofie

----------


## Florijo

Hmm, I just hate all combined couple names. The actual coupling of Sharon and Dennis was ok but I got sick of seeing the 'word' Shannis all the time.

----------


## parkerman

Does that make Dot and Jim, Dim?

----------


## x Amby x

> Does that make Dot and Jim, Dim?


or it could be Jot? lol  :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## Florijo

> Does that make Dot and Jim, Dim?


No, it could make them Jot. And Bradley and Stacey are Bracey. Or it could make them Stadley.   :Sick:  I wonder what that makes Yolande and Patrick?

----------


## parkerman

Poland?



(I do wish this message board would allow short replies. It's a real disincentive to short pithy witticisms to have to type at least 30 characters!)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> (I do wish this message board would allow short replies. It's a real disincentive to short pithy witticisms to have to type at least 30 characters!)


Lol i love it im going to call them that now unless there is a better one

I love Jot for Jim and Dot but Dim made me laugh

----------


## parkerman

You could have a few good ones here...

Ian and Jane could be Inane
Honey and Billy could be Hilly or, better still, Boney
Keith and Rosie could be Kosie. (aaah! that's nice)
Pat and Frank could have been Prank
Roy and Pat could have been Rat

That'll do for now...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Pat and Frank could have been Prank


I know people who call the Frat

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Michelle and Lofty = Mifty
Al and Sue = Alue
Arthur and Pauline = Arthuline
Ian and Sharon = Iron
Sharon and Zoe = Shoe.....

----------


## parkerman

Zoe and Sharon might be better as Zaron (from the planet Graak).


(Mind you I never realised they were a couple. Tell us more, Richie...)

----------


## x Amby x

> You could have a few good ones here...
> 
> Ian and Jane could be Inane
> Honey and Billy could be Hilly or, better still, Boney
> Keith and Rosie could be Kosie. (aaah! that's nice)
> Pat and Frank could have been Prank
> Roy and Pat could have been Rat
> 
> That'll do for now...


haha i like the Kosie and the Boney one lol!

----------


## BlackKat

No! Donât! Resist, Jim, resist.

*Sigh* See, told you. Itâs complete crap. Weâre now supposed to feel sorry for Sonia because everyoneâs being horrible to the poor little lesbians. Itâs such a completely forced way to try and turn the issue around. Fact: The problem with Sonia is not that she is now a lesbian. It is the fact that she is now a horrible, horrible person. She cheated on her husband, she lied to her daughter and she runs around expecting everyone to kow-tow to her every whim. She wants to be with Naomi, so the entire world, including Martin, just has to get over it within seconds. She wants to see Rebecca so sheâll just threaten her way in and invade the Fowlers time with her. And now, thatâs being ignored because thereâs assholes in the pub being horrible to her. Yeah, Sonia and Naomi have every right to kiss in public, the two guys were complete scum and Iâd have smacked them probably. But that still doesnât change the fact that Soniaâs a sanctimonious cow who shouldnât be forgiven.

On the other hand, I will not say anything horrible about Ruby tonight. You know why? Because sheâs a delicate little flower, who shouldnât be insulted, or subjected to a raised voice. Babies should not cry where she can hear them, because of her delicate ears. Sheâs a delicate little flower, dammit, and everytime someone insults her a puppy dies. Everyone loves Ruby! Sheâs the greatest goddamn person in the Universe. Sheâs a shining beacon of light, hope and *love*!

----------


## x Amby x

i thought that the Deano looking for a model bit was very funny! And Darren was being a typical teenager stirring it up! lol Honey cracked me up as well! Well she always does! I thought Little Mo was being a bit out of order when she says 'Well Freddies actually part of the family' (or something along those lines) in front of Ruby! I thought it was well sweet of Jim to stick up for Sonia (as much as i despise her) And it was sweet that Martin, Mickey, Gus and well everyone was sticking up for Jim! Overall, quite a good episode! x

----------


## soapyclean

BlackKat, everything about Sonia I agree whole heartedly with, the writer of tonights episode was on something or was some where else when they wrote this episode.

Bring in some decent writers, Ruby didn't have a problem with Freddy it was Little Mo and her "I don't want any ones help" attitude that needs a smack in the gob  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cornishbabe

just wondering how did dot get into a wheel chair?

----------


## BlackKat

Forgot to mention: Anyone else seriously disturbed that when Deano says he needs a sexy model for the carlot, Mickey's first though is his own sister?!   :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

> just wondering how did dot get into a wheel chair?


Apparently she twisted her ankle, due to something Joe and Bert left lying around?! We didn't actually see it happen, which makes it rather confusing. 

I'm glad Bradley and Stacey were in it tonight. Even though we didn't see much of them, they are at least spending time together, which is good! Found Bradley just turning up at the Slaters a bit inappropriate though, after Stacey told him she didn't want Ruby playing gooseberry. She wasn't playing gooseberry because Big Mo and Charlie were there, but I don't think Bradley would have just turned up uninvited. Was there some special reason Bradley needed to appear in the scene?!

Liked the bit when Stacey said to Ruby that she was the number one person in her life, and Bradley said 'Charming'. I found that funny!

I'm glad Sonia and Jim hugged in the end. I am finding Sonia being so self involved annoying but Jim's family he should be on her side. If Martin can be civil, Jim can be. 

Feeling sorry for Martin again! It was very wrong for Pauline to walk in on him while he was with a woman. He was very right what he said about it being his house. It was certainly very inappropriate! However it is clear Martin hasn't gotten over Sonia, and him going to bed with somebody else wouldn't have solved matters. 

Dot with her telescope! lol. She really is a laugh!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> just wondering how did dot get into a wheel chair?


She was knocked backwards by the crap scripts.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Zoe and Sharon might be better as Zaron (from the planet Graak).
> 
> 
> (Mind you I never realised they were a couple. Tell us more, Richie...)


I thought you knew, surely the st...

Oh hang on I know why you don't know.  Pauline should have spoken out but the revelation is gone into another black hole, never to resurface again.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I just watched tonight's episode on BBC3. Aww nice ending  :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

tonights episode was good and weeeey for jim being the hard man for a.....sec :Smile:  i was so hoping for a big bust up! and bad luck for martin so glad i dont have a mum like that!

----------


## no1abbafan

Sonia is doing my head in - she is so self-centered its not funny - she can't see what she has done to anybody only thinking of herself. I was sorry they made up in the end, I would have like to see Jim ignore her for a bit longer - this way it makes it all ok for her to walk all over everbody. I hope Margaret finds out and stops her seeing Rebecca - that would teach her to take other peoples feelings into consideration.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I thought it was crap again so i wont be saying much

I liked the stuff with Ruby/Stacey/Charlie that was sweet

Is Jim mad he should have stayed supporting Martin Sonia deserves nothing from no one and i hope Margret says she cant see Becky 

Glad Martin is sorting himself out wish Pauline didnt interferre though

----------


## soapyclean

I'm glad Pauline said something, because when we're hurting we don't always see what we do is a bad thing. She knows that Martin isn't over Sonia, she made him see he was just hiding his real feelings.

I wish those guys had slapped Naomi instead, much more interesting than hitting an old man  :Big Grin:  They are forcing everyone to accept them, when know one really wants to, as Jim said it's a phase she's going through because she couldn't handle the responsibility of her marriage.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I wish those guys had slapped Naomi instead, much more interesting than hitting an old man


Totally agree i really dont like her not just because she split Martin and Sonia up...i didnt like her when she came in to it either she was boring and annoying

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think that the naomi and sonia thing is disgusting i hate seeing them kiss

----------


## x Amby x

> Forgot to mention: Anyone else seriously disturbed that when Deano says he needs a sexy model for the carlot, Mickey's first though is his own sister?!


well Mickey knew his sister wanted to be a model, so maybe thats why he suggested her?  :Searchme:

----------


## soapyclean

Thats the only reason he did suggest his sister, but darren was a little pratt thinking he can get a car at 15. Can't wait to see his face when Kevin says no  :Big Grin: 

It's the whole sonia storyline I can't stand, wish jim had stood his ground for a lot longer though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think that the naomi and sonia thing is disgusting i hate seeing them kiss


Do you really have to be such a homophobe?

----------


## parkerman

> i think that the naomi and sonia thing is disgusting i hate seeing them kiss


This is the problem with how this storyline has gone now. As BlackKat said above, it's not the fact they are lesbians we should object to, it's the way they've trampled over Martin's feelings and everyone else's that are connected with them. 

Quite frankly, I'm appalled at your comment, i_luv_dennis, but that's not what this discussion should be about, but the scriptwriters have turned it into a politically correct issue and not one about what two self-serving bitches Naomi and Sonia really are.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes, it's such a shame that a soap once known for pushing boundaries, has reverted to PC rubbish in recent years.

I remember in the 80s stuff like Lou calling Ali Osman's business "the Paki shop" (apologies if that offends anyone).  I can't imagine them even considering this sort of thing nowadays.

----------


## littlemo

> Yes, it's such a shame that a soap once known for pushing boundaries, has reverted to PC rubbish in recent years.
> 
> I remember in the 80s stuff like Lou calling Ali Osman's business "the Paki shop" (apologies if that offends anyone).  I can't imagine them even considering this sort of thing nowadays.


Yeah, and I remember Della and Binnie. I'm pretty sure they got some stick in the square. That was a bit of a Sonia/Naomi situation, as Della was going out with Steve, and she went off with Binnie. 

God I've got a good memory, I was born in 1985, so I must have been quite young. 

Then there was the Simon/Tony relationship which I really liked, they had some real chemistry. It was great! And then there was Tiffany thrown in. That love triangle was the best!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yeah Della and Binnie were OK, Simon and Tony were a bit dull to be honest.

The one gay storyline that they did really well was Colin Russell and Barry back in 1986/7.  I thought that was great, very well portrayed and very well written.  I remember Dot used to be very homophobic too in those days.   I recall an episode where Colin brushed past her in the Square and she immediately washed her clothes, fearing some kind of disease.  Incidentally the guy who played Colin, Michael Cashman, is now an MEP!

----------


## Jojo

Colin and Barry were great!!! The uproar it caused when Colin kissed Barry on the cheek one morning, before he went to work (how dare you, how very dare you!!  :Lol:  )  Dot nearly had kittens that day when she witnessed it!  I think they way they were portrayed back then were great, not like now....

Sonia and Naomi arent caring about anyone elses feelings at all, being totally selfish and to sit like they did in the Vic and basically rub it in everyones faces - but good on Martin and the lads when they stuck up for Jim...

----------


## littlemo

> Colin and Barry were great!!! The uproar it caused when Colin kissed Barry on the cheek one morning, before he went to work (how dare you, how very dare you!!  )  Dot nearly had kittens that day when she witnessed it!  I think they way they were portrayed back then were great, not like now....
> 
> Sonia and Naomi arent caring about anyone elses feelings at all, being totally selfish and to sit like they did in the Vic and basically rub it in everyones faces - but good on Martin and the lads when they stuck up for Jim...


I've seen a few episodes with Colin and Barry in it (on uk gold, was born in 1985). Wasn't Colin a business man?! If I remember correclty his sexuality wasn't obvious at all, and he was actually portrayed as the superior to all of the residents. He was a very intelligent man (quite upper class) and Dot was the one that looked like the fool.  

I think Sonia and Naomi should feel some sympathy for Martin, and  recognise that he's going through a tough time. It's difficult living so close to each, but I think Sonia does have the right to be in the Vic (it's her local), and with her girlfriend if she chooses. Who has the right to say they should be in a gay bar?! It's like sectioning them off as unsuitable in public company. It's up to them where they want to be.

----------


## soapyclean

_I think Sonia and Naomi should feel some sympathy for Martin, and recognise that he's going through a tough time. It's difficult living so close to each, but I_ _think Sonia does have the right to be in the Vic (it's her local), and with her girlfriend if she chooses. Who has the right to say they should be in a gay bar?! It's like sectioning them off as unsuitable in public company. It's up to them where they want to be._


Little Mo, we have no objection to Sonia being in the Vic at all. It's her and Naomi's WHOLE attitude to everyone around them, especially Martin making him accept things when he was FAR AWAY from even dealing with things.

That is what we object to, they forced Martin and the square to accept them, forced Pauline to have Sonia at the meeting with Rebecca, and then forced Jim to accept her so called life style when he was 300% right about her whole attitude.

Frankly I can't wait to see the back end of this storyline, they haven't dealt with it like they used to. I preferred the Tiffany, Tony and Simon storyline over this any day.

----------


## Jojo

> I've seen a few episodes with Colin and Barry in it (on uk gold, was born in 1985). Wasn't Colin a business man?! If I remember correclty his sexuality wasn't obvious at all, and he was actually portrayed as the superior to all of the residents. He was a very intelligent man (quite upper class) and Dot was the one that looked like the fool.  
> 
> I think Sonia and Naomi should feel some sympathy for Martin, and  recognise that he's going through a tough time. It's difficult living so close to each, but I think Sonia does have the right to be in the Vic (it's her local), and with her girlfriend if she chooses. Who has the right to say they should be in a gay bar?! It's like sectioning them off as unsuitable in public company. It's up to them where they want to be.


Sonia has every right to be in the Vic, but knowing that Martin and Jim were in there, to sit snogging Naomi in the corner, wasn't being very thoughtful and in my mind, selfish...they can have a drink just like anyone else, but at this early stage of her marriage break up, really shouldn't be shoving it in Martins face imo

----------


## littlemo

> Sonia has every right to be in the Vic, but knowing that Martin and Jim were in there, to sit snogging Naomi in the corner, wasn't being very thoughtful and in my mind, selfish...they can have a drink just like anyone else, but at this early stage of her marriage break up, really shouldn't be shoving it in Martins face imo


O.k. I think your right, Sonia should be more understanding of Martin's feelings.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well Jim acted accordingly to his age. A lot of older peolple think that being gay is a sickness which can be cured. He'll come around their love is always stronger than the anger they feel, maybe it will take a while.
Pauline should mind her own bussiness if Martin want's a one night stand he should be able, without her meddling. Not under my roof, pff she's got some nerve.

----------


## JustJodi

> Well Jim acted accordingly to his age. A lot of older peolple think that being gay is a sickness which can be cured. He'll come around their love is always stronger than the anger they feel, maybe it will take a while.
> Pauline should mind her own bussiness if Martin want's a one night stand he should be able, without her meddling. Not under my roof, pff she's got some nerve.


 
*The house was also Martin and Sonia's too wasn't it ??? or did something change ????*

----------


## littlemo

> *The house was also Martin and Sonia's too wasn't it ??? or did something change ????*


Yeah it is Martin and Sonia's, that's what he said. 

Although I think at some point Pauline will take it back, because Martin wouldn't be able to afford the mortgage payments on his own, and Sonia doesn't want to make them.

----------


## di marco

> No! Donât! Resist, Jim, resist.
> 
> *Sigh* See, told you. Itâs complete crap. Weâre now supposed to feel sorry for Sonia because everyoneâs being horrible to the poor little lesbians. Itâs such a completely forced way to try and turn the issue around. Fact: The problem with Sonia is not that she is now a lesbian. Itâs is the fact that she is now a horrible, horrible person. She cheated on her husband, she lied to her daughter and she runs around expecting everyone to kow-tow to her every whim. She wants to be with Naomi, so the entire world, including Martin, just has to get over it within seconds. She wants to see Rebecca so sheâll just threaten her way in and invade the Fowlers time with her. And now, thatâs being ignored because thereâs assholes in the pub being horrible to her. Yeah, Sonia and Naomi have every right to kiss in public, the two guys were complete scum and Iâd have smacked them probably. But that still doesnât change the fact that Soniaâs a sanctimonious cow who shouldnât be forgiven.
> 
> On the other hand, I will not say anything horrible about Ruby tonight. You know why? Because sheâs a delicate little flower, who shouldnât be insulted, or subjected to a raised voice. Babies should not cry where she can hear them, because of her delicate ears. Sheâs a delicate little flower, dammit, and everytime someone insults her a puppy dies. Everyone loves Ruby! Sheâs the greatest goddamn person in the Universe. Sheâs a shining beacon of light, hope and *love*!


lol that made me laugh!  :Big Grin: 




> Forgot to mention: Anyone else seriously disturbed that when Deano says he needs a sexy model for the carlot, Mickey's first though is his own sister?!


i thought that as well, i think he probably just thought of dawn cos she wants to be a model, but cos deano said he wanted a "sexy model" i thought it sounded a bit sick when mickey immediately suggested dawn

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *The house was also Martin and Sonia's too wasn't it ??? or did something change ????*


It is they let Pauline live there as a courtisy.

----------


## Cornishbabe

I think everyone has had a pesonality transplant.

I felt sorry for phil tonight when ben handed back the mobile phone.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah the house is sonmia and martins but try telling pauline that.

i enjoyed the ian/ben/phil scene but i really wish for once everything didnt go well for ian now ben is on his side

the deano/darren story was good kevin tricked them well and proper

what the heck has happened to the happy little mo we used to know now she has turned into a naurotic mother who has even started shouting at her own family

where is jake plannning on getting 500 a month to give to charlie, because i doubt he has been in contact with johnny like he is saying

----------


## BlackKat

> where is jake plannning on getting 500 a month to give to charlie, because i doubt he has been in contact with johnny like he is saying


It's his own money. Pat gave him a grand in wages last Thursday.

----------


## littlemo

> I felt sorry for phil tonight when ben handed back the mobile phone.


Yeah I felt sorry for him too. The Mitchells are good characters, you can hate them one minute and have sympathy for them the next. Ian was out of order! He was right about Phil and the act, but Ian can be a real idiot at times. He's like a little kid! I can't think that Ben would want nothing to do with Phil for the rest of his life. Living in such proximity to your dad and not seeing him would feel like torture to most people. Ben just needs to get used to his life in Walford. 

Poor Ben! He doesn't know whether he's coming or going does he?!

Feel sorry for Jake! He's trying to get his life together but it's just not working is it?! I think if he was able to explain to Ruby what Danny did, and the circumstances surrounding his death, she might feel differently. I suppose it's still murder, but it's not like what Johnny's done!

I also feel Stacey needs to wait for Ruby to explain what happened in Essex. I can understand being concerned for her friend, but you can't go accusing people without knowing the facts. That being said Jake shouldn't have grabbed her the way he did! Completely out of order!

----------


## chance

Where was the phone charger,thats what i want to know...

----------


## littlemo

> Where was the phone charger,thats what i want to know...


Bens?! Maybe it was one with a built in battery?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> It's his own money. Pat gave him a grand in wages last Thursday.


yeah but i mean all the other months ahead is jake going to do a good thing by giving charlie 500 a month for ruby to try and compensate for what happened in essex does he think that will make him feel better

----------


## Em

> yeah but i mean all the other months ahead is jake going to do a good thing by giving charlie 500 a month for ruby to try and compensate for what happened in essex does he think that will make him feel better


I dont think that will ease hi pain to be honest, i thinkhe will struggle to get over it. Bless I felt so sorry for him today

----------


## Dutchgirl

I do not like bully Phil, but Ian is out of control, he cannot prevent Ben from seeing his father.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I do not like bully Phil, but Ian is out of control, he cannot prevent Ben from seeing his father.


exactly, Ian's digging himself into a massive fight, A good episode, that whole Grant with the bread thing and Phil punching it was genius.

----------


## chance

Deano and Darren,what was that all about??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Deano and Darren,what was that all about??


I fell asleep at that point.              :Nono:

----------


## littlemo

> Deano and Darren,what was that all about??


Tonight's bits with Deano and Darren were a bit annoying actually. The whole thing went on for too long! That bit where they fighting in the kitchen made me giggle a bit though. Deano said 'is this what my life has come too?' fighting with a 15 year old kid. What an idiot?! lol.  

Basically what happened was Darren came up with the name 'Getaway cars' so he thought he was going to get a car (which Kevin had promised). But Kevin said that it wasn't over yet, and allowed Deano to try and get the car by coming up with this big promotion idea (see whether he could pull it off).

Deano then went back to Dawn to try and get her back on side. But of course Deano blew it with a daft comment. So he ended up having to pay Big Mo to be a model, and he came up with some stupid idea about a parrot?! Why I don't know?! But actually that was quite amusing when Darren was looking at him through the window! lol. 

Kevin went back on his deal and said that he just told them to choose a car, he wasn't going to buy them one. It was very silly!

----------


## big bro fan

I would have been well annoyed if i was Deano. Darren get's on my nerves a bit.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

technically kevin didnt go back on his word he did only say he would let them choose a car they just assumed that meant kevin would buy him one

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Only saw the last 10-15 mins, and that was only because there was no hot water to run a bath.

What I saw was OK, probably only because Phelps wrote it.  Adam Woodyatt was great but the rest seemed poor.

Deano/Darren/Kevin stuff is awful.
Lil Mo stuff was annoying.

That's it really.  I'm not watching tomorrow night though, or for the foreseeable future.  That can be guaranteed.    :Nono:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

dot was quite nuts today she spent the whole episode sitting at the window trying tofind out evidence against joe and bert, shame everyone just thinks shes an old woman exageratting about the smallest thing because this time she is spot on about them

----------


## big bro fan

i think Dot's funny. A truely fantastic character. Wonder if Dot will take it well when she find's out Joe and his mate are'nt crooks. Well they were but not know.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

itll be funny when joe gets arrested for burgling dot and jims house when he was just trying to return a dvd he thought bert stole from them

----------


## Johnny Allen

Dot is such a great character and so realistic, I know plenty of older people who sit at there window being nosy, they have it spot on, besides the humour between Dot and Jim is priceless.

----------


## soapyclean

I wandered what Grant was doing with the bread, then when he said it was Ians' head I laughed. What a great way to get your anger out, while not hurting your chances with your son. Loved it when Ben told the twins he didn't want another father, he should've told Jane that. 

HATED Ian and his petty one upmanship, what he doesn't realise it's not because he prefers Ian. Ben doesn't see Phil as his dad, thats the only reason he gave the phone back, Phil had put Dad's mobile instead of just Phils mobile.

Loved Jane ripping Ian a good one, I feel for her cos she done all the hard work with Grant to get Phil to calm down. I bet she feels that Phil would show her how to flush Ian's head down the toilet, so she can do it to him  :Big Grin: 

Hated the Deano/Darren storyline, glad it's over now. Little mo has gone weird on us, thinking no one trusts her with Freddie, can't blame them with her whole attitude.

Stacey should keep her mouth shut until Ruby has told her what's going on, accusing Jake of doing something to her is out of order. I'd rather Jake tell her where to go permanently, seeing the Mitchells is devastating for him. It cost him his brother, but it wasn't their fault he didn't know how to shoot someone in the leg or arm, but to choose between them would've been hard.

Richie you want to see Jane smack Ian around  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I thought the Ian/Phil/Ben/Jane bits were quite good last night.

But that rubbish with Deano/Darren/models/the parrot etc. was just awful. I still can't get past the fact that Darren is only 15; what on Earth would he do with a car? 

The stuff with Joe and Bert is also getting on my nerves. How long can they hang this story line out?

I was getting a bit annoyed about Little Mo as well, but then I thought, well, actually, that's because Kacey Ainsworth is playing the part so well. I think she is doing a good job.

As for Ruby....aaarrrggghhh!!!

----------


## soapyclean

Parkerman, Dot finds hard proof that Joe and Bert were in prison, then bert knocks her off and in his dispear Joe calls the police and both get carted off  :Big Grin: 

Hows that for wrapping it up??

Its as bad as the sonia/naomi storyline that I wish to god would finish SOON  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, good thinking, soapyclean. Just one littler amendment to your story line though...

Bert tries to knocks Dot off, but Winston sees him and intervenes. He knocks out Bert and then exposes Joe as the villain he is. He becomes a hero and asks Tracey to marry him. She says yes and they have a big Albert Square wedding, with the drinks on Peggy.

----------


## Siobhan

[QUOTE=soapyclean

Its as bad as the sonia/naomi storyline that I wish to god would finish SOON  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

Sonia/naomi storyline is finished.. they are together now so storyline over

----------


## soapyclean

See Parkerman you can do a good story line  :Big Grin:  So build on it and send it in 

siobhan it's not finished they are still together pushing everyone to accept what she's done, which no one should because she hasn't given her marriage a chance.

----------


## parkerman

> See Parkerman you can do a good story line


I know I can! I'm a writer!!! I'm just about to have my 18th book published.

----------


## Siobhan

> What I saw was OK, probably only because Phelps wrote it.  Adam Woodyatt was great but the rest seemed poor.
> 
> Deano/Darren/Kevin stuff is awful.
> Lil Mo stuff was annoying.


Have to agree with you. Adam did a blinding job last night. It is about time he stood up to Phil and I am glad he didn't back down...  :Cheer: 

Little Mo is to obsessed with Freddie, she has to learn to let go or she will crack up totally... Deano/darren/Kev stuff awful and so predicatable.  :Thumbsdown: 

Dot doing the whole "rear window" thing is genius.. Herself and Jim are a fantastic couple and bouce of each other so well  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Phil last night. I really hopes things work out for him with Ben.  You can see why Grant and Jane will get together, Ian is so unappreciative and horrible to her. 

Jake looked gorgeous last night. We finally got to see the bookies opened last night again.

----------


## soapyclean

The bookies was open a night or two ago, pat opened it up again. She'd gone around to see where Jake was, to find him with the shakes.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what i dont understand is the bookies has been shut for a while so how did jake get a grand for his work

----------


## Siobhan

> what i dont understand is the bookies has been shut for a while so how did jake get a grand for his work


it hasn't been shut.. just for the days that Jake was in his house going mad.. we just never saw it open.. Where do you think pat works all day???? she is not at the car lot anymore

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i suppose but jake was lying in his house for a week after the shooting and obviously he was off for a week before that because he was in essex so he must be on brill money

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps Pat is a model employer and pays good sick pay?

----------


## Siobhan

> i suppose but jake was lying in his house for a week after the shooting and obviously he was off for a week before that because he was in essex so he must be on brill money


he was only in Essex for a night not a week...

----------


## x Amby x

Am i the only one who thought the Deano/Darren stuff was quite funny? I thought the Ben and Phil bit was really sweet! Can't wait until Jane and Grant get together lol!

----------


## shannisrules

> Am i the only one who thought the Deano/Darren stuff was quite funny?


i liked it! although it did show quite a lot of it if they had only shown a little bit of it rather than 10 minutes then it would have been better i think.

----------


## parkerman

> Am i the only one who thought the Deano/Darren stuff was quite funny?


I don't suppose you are, but personally I thought it was excruciatingly awful!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Florijo

Watching the Deano/Darren stuff was like having hot needles in my eyes, it was that painful.

I'd like Deano to get hit by a big bus, followed by a lorry and then another big bus. I have a sadistic hatred of the guy.   :Mad:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Fab episode loads of Ben which is what i like to see and like how sweet was he  :Wub:  dont you just want to take him home and protect him  :Wub: 

When Ben is in an episode for as long as he was i dont really think about the rest of it so i wont comment i dont think because there isnt a lot to say

----------


## Petal

Ben is brilliant!! I just hope he's not caught between Phil & Ian's feud for too long.

----------


## leanne27

i felt so sorry for Phill, Ian is acting pure evil he's loving every minute of Phill wanting to get to know Ben and not being able to, he has his own children he should let Phll at least get to know his.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> HATED Ian and his petty one upmanship, what he doesn't realise it's not because he prefers Ian. Ben doesn't see Phil as his dad, thats the only reason he gave the phone back, Phil had put Dad's mobile instead of just Phils mobile.


You are so right I thought exactly the same. He will warm to Phil, if he can call him Phil instead of Dad. When Ian realizes this he will not be laughing as hard as he does now. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I hate to say it, but i actually felt sorry for Phil, having just watched last nihgt episode. Ian i'd love to punch, but then i've never really liked his character,(But Jane does make him more watchable)
Can't wait for Jane's storyline, should be good.
And i'm not finding Ruby as annoying now that she's back either  :Searchme:

----------


## soapyclean

Phil nailed it on the head, Ian is grieving for his mother still and can't see past the end of his nose. Ben might have given Phil his phone back, but doesn't meant to say when he grows up he'll feel the same way.

----------


## Florijo

I'm not sure who has lost the plot more, Jake or Ruby.   :Ninja:  

Getting sick of this Phil/Ian/Ben stuff now.

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG Joel Beckett is so good! He is totally beleivable as a troubled soul. Louisa Lytton gave a convincing performance as well, kudos to her!
Ian lighten up please, but also a good performance by Adam Woodyatt.

----------


## littlemo

> I'm not sure who has lost the plot more, Jake or Ruby.


I know Ruby with a knife?! A very good performance. 

Why does Jake feel the need to grab people?! Stacey yesterday, Ruby tonight. It's just not on. He's getting way too close! Seriously obsessive! 

Nice little chat between Phil and Ben, I thought that was nice.

----------


## x Amby x

Great performance from Joel Beckett tonight, it was really believable! Same with Louisa Lytton! Awwwww how sweet was the Ben and Phil stuff, i thought it was really good! Its good that their finally bonding! Courtney was alright, she was being her typical selfish self! Shes a right little Daddy's girl!

----------


## Florijo

I did not mind Jake grabbing and getting too close to Juley though, I loved that. *Die, Juley, die*   :Big Grin:  

Why did Jake not tell Ruby (I don't recall him telling her) that he killed Danny to save the lives of two other people? It is not as if he just decided to shoot Danny for no reason, is it?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I did not mind Jake grabbing and getting too close to Juley though, I loved that. *Die, Juley, die*  
> 
> Why did Jake not tell Ruby (I don't recall him telling her) that he killed Danny to save the lives of two other people? It is not as if he just decided to shoot Danny for no reason, is it?


Maybe she doesn't want to hear it. It would make it to difficult wouldn't you think. People who kill other people are the same as her father, if it has a different reason it means she has to deal with it. Am I making sense? :Searchme:

----------


## Florijo

> Maybe she doesn't want to hear it. It would make it to difficult wouldn't you think. People who kill other people are the same as her father, if it has a different reason it means she has to deal with it. Am I making sense?


Yes, I get what you are saying. 

I never really liked Jake, but I do feel sorry for him. I guess he knows exactly what it was like for Chrissie now, seeing as he is now a murderer as well. It is funny in a way, one murderer leaves (Johnny) and another character (Jake) becomes a murderer to take his place. The quota of murderers in Walford must be replenished with a new murderer when one leaves.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

shes bound to be a daddys girlbecause after tiff died it was just the 2 of them for a while

----------


## Em

> Maybe she doesn't want to hear it. It would make it to difficult wouldn't you think. People who kill other people are the same as her father, if it has a different reason it means she has to deal with it. Am I making sense?


Yeah I understand what you mean. it would be the same if jake told her about what happend when danny drugged her, send her even more loopy with people she cant trust

----------


## chance

I hate to say it about a kid but how naff is that ben and his acting,the boy is driving me mad!!  :Angry:  

Also little mo and the constant shaking of her mullet head everytime she speaks!!  :Angry:  

Oh and ruby and her stupid staring!!  :Angry:  

Get rid of all three and il be happy  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I liked seeing all the Mitchells sitting in the living room together. It reminded me of old times! Grant sitting there with Courteney and Phil with Ben, it's great! I wonder how Courteney and Ben will get on?! She might be a bit too much for Ben right now, but they are cousins, it'll be nice to see them together.

----------


## Em

> I liked seeing all the Mitchells sitting in the living room together. It reminded me of old times! Grant sitting there with Courteney and Phil with Ben, it's great! I wonder how Courteney and Ben will get on?! She might be a bit too much for Ben right now, but they are cousins, it'll be nice to see them together.


Courtney cracks me up she reminds me of me at that age!

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Courtney cracks me up she reminds me of me at that age!


Good grief is she funny, Grant and her reminded me so much of a father/daughter relationship. Very good episode, the Phil and Ben stuff was good, fed up with Ruby though, shame Jake didn't throttle her.

----------


## leanne27

Ruby wasa bit unfair to Jake i thought, she doesn't have any idea what happened there how does she know that the shot went off by accident? i wish she'd just dissapear again, i used to like her character but the way she treated Stacey so badly for no reason showed her true colours i really don't like her now, seeing Ben and Phill was really cute  :Smile:  Ian should stop interfering he was never even a good son to Kathy so i dont know why he is trying to be now

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ben was fab it was nice to see him with Phil and until Phil mentioned Gavin i thought he was really enjoying himself and connecting with Phil.I loved the episode because there as so much Ben which is what i like to see he is by far one of the only decent people in it at the moment.

Why is Ruby being mean to Stacey even though all she is trying to do is help if i was Stacey by now i would have walked away from her and gone off to spend some time with Bradley, Ruby doesnt deserve Stacey the way she is being with her, okay i know shes been through alot but if she told Stacey its not like she is going to go and tell everyone.Ruby needs to sort herself out.

----------


## soapyclean

Loved Peggy going and sorting Ian out, he should've remembered what Phil and Grant did for him when Cindy took his kids. Also as someone else said he didn't treat Kathy well either, in fact he only wanted to know when he wanted something.

Loved the Ben/Phil moment, about time someone spoke of Kathy and Gavin to Ben. I hope that happens alot more, because the kid needs to deal with what happened not hide away like Ian wants him to.

Ian should flamin well lighten up, it's not down to him. So what if Ben came back silent, it didn't mean he didn't have a good time. Good for Jane walking out on him.

LOVED Jake beating Juley, loved Grant and Phil even more though trying to get Jake to calm down and Juley to drop the charges. Can't wait to find out what they do next  :Big Grin: 

Who wrote last nights epi, apart from Ruby being a bitch it was a great epi  :Big Grin: 

Poor Little Mo, always taking things the wrong way. The doc was only trying to help, but she sees everything as interfering.

----------


## JustJodi

*Wait a min gang, did any of you miss the scene in the Slatter kitchen, Ruby and Jake ??? the knife?? Ruby telling him she knew he killed Danny, I thought that was pretty interesting to see a 17 yr old kid make a 30+ yr old cringe. I honestly think Ruby should UNLOAD on Stacey, rather than saying shes OK or shes Just Fine or  LEAVE ME ALONE !!* 

*Loved the moment that Phil spent with Ben, even tho they just had the TV on..Did we see a SOFTER side of Phil?? I hope we have more moments like that. Grant is hilarous,, i love watching him and dragging his mom off,,when she gets nosey "need a glass??" when she was listening on the other side of the door,,* 

*Ian will always be a muppet, and has any one noticed he has been looking really haggard ??? No wonder he can't keep a woman with his constant negative attitude, if Jane does leave him in a lurch he deserves it, hes a real SOB !!!*

*I loved it also when Jake beat the snot outta Juley !!! I thought we got rid of old Juley, how come hes still hanging around ???*

*Another thing I noticed, did old Bert have his scruffy beard trimmed ?? LOL*

----------


## Florijo

> LOVED Jake beating Juley


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Cheer:   :Lol:  That was my favourite bit of the whole episode. Juley has not been seen for ages (there is a god), then the first time we see him, he gets a beating. Heeheehee hahahahahahaha   :Bow:   :Thumbsup:  




> Who wrote last nights epi


Someone called Emma Goodwin.

----------


## parkerman

I can't believe people on here actually think it's good for Jake to beat up Juley for no reason. OK you might not like Juley but is that any reason to beat the c*** out of him? We can't all just go round beating up people we don't like.

As for Ruby I thought she completely spoiled the scene between her and Jake by her wooden acting (again!). It could have been good. For once it wasn't the writing, it was the acting.

I know he's had one of the complete Eastenders makeovers and is now a completely different character but I have to say I quite like the new Grant.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yeah the new Grants great. I think he and Phil have swapped personalities. 

I can't help feeling sorry for Jake. It was really unfair beause he was only trying to help Ruby. You are not allowed to wake a sleepwalker but unfortunatelywhen she came to she saw him standing over her and assumed he was about to attackher or something. 

Jake seems really isolatednow though and its a shame. I don't think he's like Johnny. I was so sorry for him when he begged Ruby not to say he's like Johnny. True he shouldn't have beaten Juleyup but i think he's losing it like Alfie lost it once. I hope he doesn't do anything stupid.

----------


## Siobhan

Ok.. was freaky out by Jake last night.. he turned into Danny as far as ruby is concerned.. he seemed over the top with her last night. She obviously doesn't know the full story, she just knows Jake killed Danny and she likes danny.. If she knew what really happen with Danny drugging her, going to kill the Mitchells and that it was an accident then maybe she wouldn't be so freaky out with Jake

Loved the scene with Phil and Grant telling Juley that this is the end of it and Juley going on and on until he saw them look at him... Ben with phil was sweet and Ian is way over protective. Just because ben didn't talk when he got home didn't mean that Phil did anything wrong, poor little guy was upset talking about his dad. 

All in all, it was a good episode, better than monday nights

----------


## Florijo

> I can't believe people on here actually think it's good for Jake to beat up Juley for no reason. OK you might not like Juley but is that any reason to beat the c*** out of him? We can't all just go round beating up people we don't like.


You are right.   :Embarrassment:  I let my hatred of Juley cloud my judgement. Of course, he did not deserve to be beaten up.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Yeah the new Grants great. I think he and Phil have swapped personalities.


Yeah I think they have although it's nice to see a softer side to Grant. Although he hasn't changed that much he did shout at Jake.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night. I thought Jake and Ruby's performances were great and i think they were the stars of last night. I know some people criticise Jake and Ruby's acting but last night, i thought they did extremely well. We also got to see Dr Oliver for the first time in ages  :Big Grin:   I think Ian is being really selfish not allowing Phil to see Ben and i thought Ben and Phil bonded really well last night. I have started to feel sorry for Phil as he just wants to build up a relationship with Ben but Ian won't let him. I also feel sorry for Jane as she is stuck in the middle and wants to make everybody happy.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> LOVED Jake beating Juley, loved Grant and Phil even more though trying to get Jake to calm down and Juley to drop the charges. Can't wait to find out what they do next


Totally forgot about that, it was fab when Phil and Grant said Juley *WILL* forget about Jake, i love them two so glad they are back together and that Eastenders finally got Ross to return.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i really enjoyed last nights episode

the phil/ben stuff was sweet

jake and ruby are equally losing the plot.
what does jake expect from her though because everytime ruby turns hes there and hes bordering on obsession

the ruby/stacy stuff was good because it shows how strong there friendship is

ruby and the knife i thought she was gonna do it and stab him. good acting from ruby and jake

----------


## Em

> Totally forgot about that, it was fab when Phil and Grant said Juley *WILL* forget about Jake, i love them two so glad they are back together and that Eastenders finally got Ross to return.


I agree I only wish that Grant was staying permanent!

----------


## soapyclean

Juley shouldn't have been beaten up, but Jake snapped he thought he was harrassing her again. Lovin the new Grunt, shame he's not staying longer. Wish he was but oh dear never mind, loved the writer for this epi alot better than most of them we have.

Phelps is a great writer too, I can't think of the other one I like.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how long is grant staying i thought it was for a while at least because he was talking about schools for courtney

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think he's staying for a few months, I sure hope so I really enjoy the Mitchell boys on the square.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah it's great to see the Mitchell Brothers back together. It's good that they are just not going round being violent/beating people up etc, it's good that we are seeing different sides to them especially Phil who really wants to bond with his son  :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm feeling so sorry for Jake at the moment.  I'm not condoning murder or owt like that - but he didn't set out to kill him.  Not like Danny killing Dennis.

I'm loving the chemistry between Grant and Jane.  You can see it simmering away and just know it's going to be good.    :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah im feeling sorry for jake too but also excited about what hes gonna do next.

as for jane and grant wouldnt you rather be with the new sensitive grant than the snivelling weasel ian

----------


## BlackKat

I don't see that much chemistry with Jane and Grant to be honest. (Then again I don't see any with Jane and Ian). It feels they are trying too hard to make the chemistry be there, when it should be more natural. They did have chemistry in that small flirting scene back in October, which is apparently where this has all come from. But I haven't seen any since.

----------


## Babe14

I can't help thinking that Grant's flirtation with Jane has an ulterior motive like he is using Jane to get to Ian inorder to get Ben for Phil.

Tuesday's epi was brilliant and Joel Beckett was even more amazing. Poor Jake he really is losing it. I even liked Phil last night I guess it's having Grant around that is bringing about maybe a change in him.  Still I will never forgive him for the Johnny feud and the lives he has destroyed. I love the new Grant much better I didn't really take to him before he got on my nerves the way he kept on going psycho all the time.  I love his witty comments and always have they just flow nicely.

Some very powerful, heart touching/breaking and emotional scenes Tuesday.

I'm glad that Juley got beaten up by Jake, he's had this coming for a long time.  In defense of Jake, Juley just happened to be hassling Ruby at the wrong time, Jake had just heard Ian confiding in Pat about his brother and this was so him and Danny, it all became too much for him and pushed him right over the edge.

I'm loving Eastenders at the moment and the reason for this is because it is my "Viewing" time :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

> as for jane and grant wouldnt you rather be with the new sensitive grant than the snivelling weasel ian


Grant would win - no contest.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> II'm glad that Juley got beaten up by Jake, he's had this coming for a long time.


Why?

(Oh dear, I have to fill my quota of 30 characters...)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont understand it either, sure he did do wrong by ruby at the start but he did genuinely fall in love with her and he was only showing concern to her the other day right before he got beat up

----------


## leanne27

I really liked today's episode but what i dont get is what DID make Ben go all quiet - he and Phill bonded the other day so why the sudden change?

----------


## Florijo

I feel sorry for Ben, the poor kid has Phil for a dad, Peggy for a grandmother and Ian for a half-brother. I would run far, far away if I was him.

----------


## x Amby x

I loved tonights episode! I thought it was really sweet when Ben packed his little rucksack and put all his comics in  :Wub:  I wish Ian would just grow up! I mean Ben's more mature than him! The bit with Jake was done well too!

----------


## leanne27

> I loved tonights episode! I thought it was really sweet when Ben packed his little rucksack and put all his comics in  I wish Ian would just grow up! I mean Ben's more mature than him! The bit with Jake was done well too!


totally agree  :Smile:  Grant's little comment of "is this season 2?" was well timed lol i LOVE the mitchells being back Phill and Grant work so well together i dont want them to leave again Walford's not the same without them  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> totally agree  Grant's little comment of "is this season 2?" was well timed lol i LOVE the mitchells being back Phill and Grant work so well together i dont want them to leave again Walford's not the same without them


Yeah I know. Out of curiosity do you know what series Grant was talking about?! It was really funny when Phil said to Grant, 'I think I should take it from here'. 

In the kitchen then they were talking about biscuits. Nice.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Don't you mean Bourbon, Maureen?  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Another Brilliant episode and very well done.  I love the Jake/Grant/Phil interaction, they all work very well together. Some very good comical remarks from Grant.

Great viewing.

----------


## leanne27

cant wait for tonights when they all find out Ben's missing this might make Ian wisen up and put Ben's feelings before his own, and it may show to him just how much Phill actually cares for Ben- he must if he agrees to pray with Dot! LOL

----------


## parkerman

> I feel sorry for Ben, the poor kid has Phil for a dad, Peggy for a grandmother and Ian for a half-brother. I would run far, far away if I was him.


  :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> 


As much as I love your laughs.. I prefer your comments more.. this doesn't add to the topic so try write something more constructive.. cheers parkerman

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I feel sorry for Ben, the poor kid has Phil for a dad, Peggy for a grandmother and Ian for a half-brother. I would run far, far away if I was him.


You crack me up! :Rotfl:   It is so true poor lad. Well Jane as a sister in law is not that bad, me thinks.

----------


## parkerman

> As much as I love your laughs.. I prefer your comments more.. this doesn't add to the topic so try write something more constructive.. cheers parkerman


I might say this doesn't add anything either.

----------


## Siobhan

> I might say this doesn't add anything either.


You are right it doesn't and it is totally of topic, it was a friendly warning, rather than an offical one as you haven't done anything wrong so far.....

----------


## Em

> I feel sorry for Ben, the poor kid has Phil for a dad, Peggy for a grandmother and Ian for a half-brother. I would run far, far away if I was him.


Yep you gotta feel sorry for the kid!

I think hes been a good little actor - he is so unlike phil though! I hope it works out for the two of them, it must be really hard for phil

----------


## Florijo

Bert kissing that women....my eyes....my eyes....  :Sick:   :EEK!:   :Ninja:  

Anyone else feel that Dot is turning into a bit of a caricature, shes been so OTT in some of this episode and I really don't care that Joe has been in prison?

----------


## x Amby x

I thought this episode was alright tonight! Loved the bit when they all went into Dot and Jims to read the bible! lol and Kevin trying to shut Keith up! Well, someone has too! lol! Bert and that woman made me want to heave! lol Dot cracks me up, i love her and her little dictaphone! lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode tonight. I found the Dot scenes very OTT and tedious though. I think Dot is a great character but i am tired of her looking through her binoculars through her window all the time being suspicious about Joe and Bert. I don't actually care anymore and it's got so boring  :Thumbsdown:   The Ben stuff was good. Overall 5/10  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

> An ok episode tonight. I found the Dot scenes very OTT and tedious though. I think Dot is a great character but i am tired of her looking through her binoculars through her window all the time being suspicious about Joe and Bert. I don't actually care anymore and it's got so boring   The Ben stuff was good. Overall 5/10


I agree, the whole storyline with Dot is running low and isnt even humourous

----------


## BlackKat

Bert popping up at the window made me laugh, but that's the only time the storyline has been funny. I just hope now the "secret" is out it will be over -- although we'll probably have weeks of Joe trying to get Pauline to forgive her.

I do like Bert though -- more than I like Joe right now.

----------


## Johnny Allen

That Bert part cracked me up, it made me jump out of my skin. The Ben storyline was very well acted, and I thought overall it was a very good episode.

----------


## littlemo

I really didn't like that episode. I found that religious stuff really boring! I don't watch EE to listen to people having debates about the bible. I love Dot, she's a great character, and her religion is part of who she is. But it's just one persons view. I think the rest of the residents find her quoting from the bible, completely ridiculous. Easter eggs is what Easter's about for most people. 

I'm liking the Beale/Mitchell stuff. The rest of it was just boring!

----------


## Florijo

> I really didn't like that episode. I found that religious stuff really boring! I don't watch EE to listen to people having debates about the bible. I love Dot, she's a great character, and her religion is part of who she is. But it's just one persons view. I think the rest of the residents find her quoting from the bible, completely ridiculous. Easter eggs is what Easter's about for most people. 
> 
> I'm liking the Beale/Mitchell stuff. The rest of it was just boring!


I agree about the whole religious thing, its fine to have mentions of religion at Easter/Christmas etc but there was too much. Plus I think Dot is becoming OTT now, she needs to tone it down as I find her too ridiculous at times, espcially her obsession with Joe.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought it was good that some religious aspects were added to last night's episode as it added in the fact that it was Good Friday. I do agree though that Dot is becoming very OTT  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Haha just watched last night's episode on tape, loved the bit where Bert jumped up at the window!  :Rotfl:

----------


## leanne27

> Haha just watched last night's episode on tape, loved the bit where Bert jumped up at the window!


that was the only funny part i think

----------


## stacyefc

dot is becoming weird.

i thought it was funny when bert was necking the woman with the red hair and mo seen him.

ian beale is doing my head in though, i hope when ben comes back that phil gets him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i liked it when mo spotted bert and the woman and started arguing with him in the square and dot saw this, then the next thing you see is dot tapping on the window and inviting mo in, where mo spilt the beans about joe

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well, well busy week for Phil and Ian last week. Joe please tell Pauline, it is doing my head in. Hope we have more Bradley and Stacey the upcoming week. And no Sonia and Naomi, please.....

----------


## stacyefc

i know sonia and naomi do my head in.

i wish joe would tell pauline imean it was his past so surely they wouldn't split up over it. they might now though cos he has kept it a secret

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who's that woman?? I've seen here before!

----------


## Florijo

Don't know about Little Mo but _I'm_ sick of Freddie crying as well. Is there actually something wrong with him or something?

Dawn wanting to be a model? Zzzzzzzzzzzzz. 

Stupid, stupid Ben. You had the chance to get away from that family and you failed miserably. Shame on you.

----------


## callummc

totally boring episode,i would have thought that they would have tried harder to make the bank holiday episode more interesting

----------


## BlackKat

So, the police searched for Ben, the residents of the Square searched for Ben, Phil and Ian were out all night, going everywhere 3 times, looking for Benâ¦yet they all missed the doctors surgery, which is right across the Square. Okay.

Iâm beyond bored with this Joe storyline. I donât care what he did. I donât care if he kills Dot in order to keep his secret. I donât care if he massacres the entire Square. I donât care if he killed Laura bloody Palmerâ¦I just donât care.   :Mad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Don't know about Little Mo but _I'm_ sick of Freddie crying as well. Is there actually something wrong with him or something?


Sometimes children pick up on stress of parents and react to it. And now he cannot stop crying?

----------


## littlemo

> Sometimes children pick up on stress of parents and react to it. And now he cannot stop crying?


She's certainly very stressed! But would that explain why he cries constantly when he's with other people as well, family members?! He should feel at ease with them, shouldn't he?! 

I really feel sorry for Little Mo. It must drive her mad! It can't be easy. Maybe she should take a holiday with Freddie, that would probably relax them both. It wouldn't have to be far, just a few days away. Brighton? or Blackpool? somwhere like that.

----------


## littlemo

> Who's that woman?? I've seen here before!


She was Martin's girlfriend in Corrie. Her name was Robyn. I wasn't sure either. I seemed to remember she was in Coronation St. but couldn't remember what character she played. I read it on DS. 

Apparently she also played a part in Heartbeat.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

since when has dot bacame so judgemental, i thought according to the bible everyone deserved a chance. plus not to be funny but look at her own son and her grandson they were both criminals. nick was in and out of prison all his life and even after he tried to kill her she still thought he deserved another chance to prove he can be changed, after all this nothing changed so why doesnt she give joe a chance he only did 2 6 month stretches

----------


## leanne27

> since when has dot bacame so judgemental, i thought according to the bible everyone deserved a chance. plus not to be funny but look at her own son and her grandson they were both criminals. nick was in and out of prison all his life and even after he tried to kill her she still thought he deserved another chance to prove he can be changed, after all this nothing changed so why doesnt she give joe a chance he only did 2 6 month stretches


totally agree with you, its not as if Joe is a cold blooded killer like her precious son i think its hilarious how she constantly preaches to people and then becomes all judging and unforgiving just like emil from corrie she was meant to be all religious and then wouldn't forgive that Ed person (i know he killed her husband) but it was an accident and served his time in prison

----------


## littlemo

> totally agree with you, its not as if Joe is a cold blooded killer like her precious son i think its hilarious how she constantly preaches to people and then becomes all judging and unforgiving just like emily from corrie she was meant to be all religious and then wouldn't forgive that Ed person (i know he killed her husband) but it was an accident and served his time in prison


Dot is just trying to protect a friend. She is very judgemental, but I think if Pauline was to know the whole truth and still wanted to carry on things with Joe, Dot would try her best to respect her decision. It's the fact that Joe hasn't told Pauline that he spent time in prison, and married her under 'false pretences'. Pauline might not have a problem with it, but he should have given her all the information, before she made a commitment to him. Even Joe's daughter thought he should. 

Also it's very easy to preach about other people, but when it comes to your family, it's a different story. Dot doesn't condone what Nick's done, in fact she has disowned him several times. But he is still her son! 

Emily eventually forgave Ed. I couldn't put myself in that situation, so I don't know what it must have taken to do that. But again if something effects your family you'd react differently than if something happened to somebody else.

----------


## x Amby x

Will someone please shut Freddie up, hes eriously getting on my nerves with all that crying. I thought the stuff between Carly and Dawn was funny! Carlys reaction to the whole modeling thing made me laugh! Ian's doing my head in! He keeps on doing that- promising something to Phil then breaking it, can't he just keep his promise for once and not just to get his own way?

----------


## Siobhan

> Will someone please shut Freddie up, hes eriously getting on my nerves with all that crying.


mmmm that is what babies do!! Very hard to keep a baby quiet and it is there only way to tell you that something is wrong

----------


## emma_strange

Awww can i just say how cute is Ben? When he was talking to phil saying he had no fillings. Whenever hes on i just want to go 'Awwwww'.

----------


## Florijo

Please stop with this Dot/Joe secret thing. Please, I beg you EE.   :Wal2l:  

Ben and Phil was quite sweet. Getting sick of Ian and his attitude. Just shut the hell up. Phil may be Phil but he is Ben's dad not you. 

Dawn and Carly. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I really don't like Carly.

----------


## littlemo

Quite boring really! Not enough Bradley and Stacey! 

I agree Ian is a pain in the neck. Ben deserves to get to know his dad properly. There is more to him than his violent temper.

Dawn and Carly, I agree completely crap! Completely agree with Stacey's comment. Dawn seems to be very superficial. 

The only thing that I found quite good was when the Dr asked Little Mo out. I thought it was very sweet. He's so shy, if you hadn't read about it beforehand you wouldn't know he was attracted to her. Ah! 

The thing I find really strange is the fact that Billy and Honey are a few steps away from Little Mo all the time and yet they never speak to each other!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight. The only things that bored me were the whole Joe/Bert/Dot thing. When will this whole story end?!?! I thought Dot would have forgiven Joe anyway as what he did was in the past and she's a Christian so i thought that she would have forgave him by now.
The Carly/Dawn scene was quite dissapointing. I thought that a proper fight might have broken out.
Betty being ran over was just laughable.
The good bits were with Ben/Phil/Ian/Jane. Ian is being pretty pathetic though over Phil and Ben bonding together. It's about time Phil spent some proper time with Ben  :Smile:  
Overall 7/10  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

good episode tonight

Bradley knocking betty down    :Lol:  
dawn getting a shiner   :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I really enjoyed the Ben and Phil stuff, that was quite endearing.

----------


## chance

Glad Ben said yes to sleeping over the vic and shoved ian up the ass,thought it was very nice of jane doing what she did.
Hate littlemo  and that doctor but that carly annoys me the most right now,she is terrible

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Glad Ben said yes to sleeping over the vic and shoved ian up the ass,thought it was very nice of jane doing what she did.
> Hate littlemo  and that doctor but that carly annoys me the most right now,she is terrible


I really like Carly but that's because she slapped Dawn  :Big Grin:  
I thought that Little Mo and the doc are quite sweet together but i agree with you that it was nice what Jane did, she is seeing both sides of the story and is only trying to be fair and trying to handle the Ben situation in an adult way but Ian just chucks it back in her face. Jane deserves so much better, if Ian carries on like he is, he is guaranteed to lose Jane. I am glad Ben said yes to sleeping over the Vic as well.
Another thing i forgot to add was that i was shocked by tonight's ending of the episode. It was way out of Joe's character to blackmail Dot so i was quite surprised  :EEK!:  
It was ok episode tonight though.

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought tonights/last nights, was really boring. The phil/ian/ben stuff, is beginning to annoy me. Dawn/Carly, so whiney. I liked Bradley and Stacey, and thought it was kinda funny when Betty got ran over (only funny, cause she survived of course) But yeah, last nights made me realise i probably didn't miss much on Monday.

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought the whole Phil and Ben thing was sweet, it may be boring to some, but you guys gotta remember, Phil is trying to build a relationship with that little boy who has spent so much time in SA..the kid is slowly getting to know Phil.. so I find it endearing as well,,* 

*The Doc Oliver and Lil Mo was a bit hard to take...I just didn't see that coming,,Now what will be interesting, who is gonna baby sit Freddie while she goes to "dinner" with the good Doc ??*

*It has been a long time since I have seen the Millers, was nice seeing         rosie for a change  , we did see a bit of Keef last week..*

*Poor ol'Betty being hit by a fancy car, and Joe taking the pup to the vet and Dot getting the vapors LOL Joe fixed Dot's fixation blabbing to Pauline about his past  well for the moment,,,*

*I still wanna slug Ian in the face being such a jerk to Jane, if all the rumours are true that Jane has a bit on the side,, then more power to her !!!!!!!!!!!! Serves Ian right !!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I havent said alot in here recently so ill try and do them all today 

I only say last thursdays and fridays on sunday, loved it because there was so much of Ben but i was sorry to see him go missing bless him but im so glad that lovely doctor found him at the beginning of this week.

It was nice all the square went out looking for him Deano Kevin Keith and the gang, it really does go to show that in a crisis the Square really can pull together.

Its all really been about the Mitchell/Beale feud over Ben which to be quite honest is getting old now but good on Jane though for taking him over there.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ok episode loved Ben and Phil parts.

Ian is being a pain. Carly/Dawn and Joe/Dot segements were awful.

When did Carly and Dawn not get along. I didn't even think they knew each other. Both are terrible characters.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Ok episode loved Ben and Phil parts.
> 
> Ian is being a pain. Carly/Dawn and Joe/Dot segements were awful.
> 
> When did Carly and Dawn not get along. I didn't even think they knew each other. Both are terrible characters.


I think it's just that Dawn thinks she's "it" and cut out to be a model and this annoys Carly so that's why they don't get along.
I agree Dawn is a terrible character at the moment but Carly is ok.
If they gave a serious storyline for Dawn to do, then she may grow on me but this modelling rubbish is putting me off her character.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think it's just that Dawn thinks she's "it" and cut out to be a model and this annoys Carly so that's why they don't get along.
> I agree Dawn is a terrible character at the moment but Carly is ok.
> If they gave a serious storyline for Dawn to do, then she may grow on me but this modelling rubbish is putting me off her character.


Dawn always annoyed me, she thinks that she is above everyone else but her head is so far up her own ass that she crawls around on all fours looking for a light switch.. :Angry:  Carly is more down to earth and like most people hate pompous gits who think they are better than everyone else...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Dawn is really annoying she has been since day one really and although i wouldnt say im Carly's biggest fan either i do find my self warming to her sometimes and lastnight was one of those times good on her for smacking Dawn  :Cheer:

----------


## ?????

Well iwasn't that the best cliffhanger they've ever had! Talk about a ridiculous turn of events for this never ending storyline!

----------


## leanne27

Cant believe i missed last nights! it sounded really good what with the ben/phill stuff and the carly vs dawn thing.

----------


## shannisrules

> Cant believe i missed last nights! it sounded really good what with the ben/phill stuff and the carly vs dawn thing.


you talk about the dawn/carly stuff as if it were good ..well it wasnt dont worry you didnt miss much the only good things were bradley/stacey and teh dog erm and phil and ben oh and little mo and oliver and that was about it

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.Ian is been so pathetic all Phil wants to do is get to know ben and Ian is doing his best to destroy it,glad ben said yes.that was great when Joe Blackmailed Dot

----------


## x Amby x

The Carly vs Dawn was so funny! What on earth was Dawn wearing  :EEK!:  Not sure who i want to win out of the two of them, probably Carly! lol Awww how sweet was the Phil and Ben stuff! The look on Ians face when Ben said he wanted to stay at the Vic for a couple of nights! lol

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Im glad Ben said yes put Ian right in his place didnt it bless him  :Wub:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can someone tell me where Pauline's gone?? I know she's gone away somewhere but where?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another thing, aren't those type of houses not supposed to have lofts??  :Confused:

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, so I'm quite tired and may have blacked out during that episode...either that, or it didn't make any sense at all. Jane apologising to Grant for off loading everything on him...but she didn't. Where was it explained _why_ Jake now had responsibility for the club? What was Bert's deal with the dvd player about? Why did Joe go round there with it first when Dot was in? What the hell was going on?

----------


## CrazyLea

> Can someone tell me where Pauline's gone?? I know she's gone away somewhere but where?


Dereks I think  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I didn't mind tonights episode. I liked Jane and Grant, bless them heh. Felt sorry for Ben, with Courtney. Thought Ruby was out of order yelling at Charlie though. And meh Bert is so irritating!

----------


## littlemo

Charlie was right about what he said. Ruby can't expect him to finance her forever, and her dad is offering to give her what she is entitled to. Either she swallows her pride and excepts what Johnny's offering her, or she'll have to make a lot of sacrifices. Which I don't think she will be happy to do. When she was living with her dad, money grew on trees. It's not as simple as that in the real world is it?!

Loving Grant and Jane!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight. Ruby was out of order shouting at Charlie though, she had no right considering he and his family are giving her a roof over her head and she needs to show responsibility about the club, also she must take the money from Johnny, or where else will she get it from??? 
Ruby must realise that it's not a crime for people to care about her.
The Grant/Jane scenes were really good, and why did Jim take his dvd player over to Bert and Joe's house????  :Confused:  
Couldn't Joe and Bert go over to Jim's to watch movies when Dot was around, that would have been a lot easier  :Confused:  
I felt sorry for Ben especially with Courtney hassling him and Grant and Phil arguing, Ben's had enough of that already.
And i am glad Little Mo's date with Dr.Oliver went well and their kiss at the end was really sweet, i hope they develop things further  :Smile:  
Also, Dawn looked stupid with those sunglasses on.....and Pauline's back, wahooo!  :Big Grin:  
Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

For me Grant and Jane have zilch chemistry I'm afraid. In fact they have gone beyond that and reached the realms of anti-chemistry. It's actually quite sad in a pathetic sort of way -- the actors are spouting off in magazines about their amazing chemistry and you can almost see them thinking in the scenes about how awesome their chemistry is but bless the poor little dears, it just isn't there.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tammyy2j

Little Mo and Dr. Cousins are an awful couple she was only ever suited with Billy. I liked the Phil and Ben parts. Ian has usual was being a pain.  Courtney seems to be a right little bully a typical Mitchell trait. Ruby was being a pain last night, Johnny is her dad and she should take the money after all Charlie isn't loaded. Why would Johnny put Jake in charge of his business afterall Jake foiled his brillant plan to get rid of the Mitchells. I am liking Grant and Jane relationship progression.

----------


## Florijo

I hate Ruby. Spoilt brat!   :Mad:  

The Dr. and Little Mo: I'm not sure about them. There has not been that much build up between them really. A few scenes here or there. Not like the build up with Billy and Mo's relationship which happened over months and months.

Loving Courtney. She's a star and reminds me so much of Tiffany. (  :Sad:  )

----------


## Johnny Allen

That Courtney is a cracker, great casting there. Enjoyed Phil and Ben, their scenes were very good and enjoyed Jane and Grant together.

----------


## chance

Cant stand ruby and her spoilt behaviour,charlie should chuck her ass out!

Courtney is a spoilt little brat,enjoyed it when phil and grant were arguing about there kids etc.Hate it when when does that thing with his mouth after he speaks!

I forward the scenes with little mo,all that head shaking as she speaks makes me dizzy.

Blimey! shock horror.Bobby was mentioned!

----------


## shannisrules

> The Dr. and Little Mo: I'm not sure about them. There has not been that much build up between them really. A few scenes here or there. Not like the build up with Billy and Mo's relationship which happened over months and months.


im actually quite gald it happened quite quickly otherwise knowing eastenders they would have dragged it out for ages! and eventually we would all be bored of it

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.Ben is a sweet but scared kid.Courtney may be a spoilt Brat but getting used to her.Joe was so close to getting away

----------


## Layne

God can someone please get rid of ruby! She is doing my nut in! I mean how spolit and selfish does that girl want to be! I think it was completly out of order her shouting at Charlie like that, and if he hadn't of took her in, where would she have gone, she doesn't have a job and she is refussing to take money off her dad/jake she would be screwed,

I am liking Courtey, i don't think we have seen enough of her though, she seems to not have come in on such a big stoyline like Ben did.
Loved the stuff between Phil and Grant arguing about the kids, i knew that it would happen, and i think we are going to see alot more of it!

And Grant and Jane, well i don't know yet, there doesn't seem for me to be alot of chemistry maybe even none at all.

----------


## x Amby x

Loved the scenes with Grant and Jane! they make a better couple than Jane and Ian! lol Im loving Courtney too! She cracks me up, shes like a true Mitchell! lol Awww the scenes with Ben and Phil were sweet too! x

----------


## Siobhan

> Loved the scenes with Grant and Jane! they make a better couple than Jane and Ian! lol Im loving Courtney too! She cracks me up, shes like a true Mitchell! lol Awww the scenes with Ben and Phil were sweet too! x


Its funny but I can just see Grant and Jane as mates nothing more.. There is a great friendship there

----------


## shannisrules

tonights episode was good im glad ruby is being a biyt more mature about the whole situation, also loved the scenes between phil and ben i thought peggy was being a bit harsh with him and courtney was acting like a spoilt kid she obviously knows bens dad is a sensitive case but still shouts at him and tells him phil is his dad now!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

:Thumbsdown:  to Courtney how dare she yell at Ben like that and how dare she make Peggy yell at Ben like that...Phil should have told them what he was letting Ben do so   :Thumbsdown:  to Phil aswell 

Glad Carly was right about Dawn ive never said i like Carly but   :Thumbsup:  for that its about time Dawn was put in her place and hopefully now she can stop thinking she is better than everyone...she isnt Ben is much better   :Lol:  

The Joe/Pauline/Bert/Dot stuff was crap but i really hope Pauline doesnt mean that about Joe his a good bloke really

----------


## Layne

Last nights eppi in my eyes was a complete load of rubbish, i ended up like skipping through most of it!

I liek courtney - okay she maybe a bit spoilt and brat like but i think she'll bring some up life to the place  :Rotfl: 
I like Ben and all but he is to quiet for my liking, and i liked the whole carly/dawn thing.

----------


## dddMac1

fridays episode was good.Pauline should forgive Joe and give him another Chance. Courtney and peggy should not of shouted at Ben but Phil should of told Peggy that he was doing a family tree and told him to draw on the walls

----------


## Siobhan

> fridays episode was good.Pauline should forgive Joe and give him another Chance. Courtney and peggy should not of shouted at Ben but Phil should of told Peggy that he was doing a family tree and told him to draw on the walls


I understand Courtney for shouting at Ben... My daughter would be the same if she saw someone writing on walls, she knows that it is wrong.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Why do i have a feeling that next time we see that wall the wall will be back to how it was...that would just be typical of Eastenders

----------


## Florijo

I don't understand why Dot has allowed Bert and Joe to stay the night considering the way she felt about them?   :Confused:   :Searchme: 

Has Ian ever had a faithfull girlfriend/wife? Cindy, Mel, Laura and now Jane has cheated on him.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Omg Carly and Dawn as friends, AlbertSquare watch out, they will cause harm to someone. They will be a funny pair.

----------


## shannisrules

> I don't understand why Dot has allowed Bert and Joe to stay the night considering the way she felt about them?


she said it was because she was a christian so basically she couldnt see them out on the streets could she however would god forgive her lol

----------


## littlemo

I liked that episode. Everybody was at the club hanging out, it was fun. We saw a bit of the younger crowd, Stacey, Bradley, Deano and Ruby. The Ruby thing wasn't what I was expecting. When I read that she was going to smash the club up, I thought she was going to go completely mental. But things worked themselves out pretty quickly. I didn't get how Ruby and Jake suddenly were on speaking terms. They smiled at each other at the end. Was that Grant's influence?! 

Do you think they are going to get Ruby and Deano together? they had a moment in tonight's episode. He seemed to have genuine concern for her. The thing about him wanting free drinks was just Deano being Deano. No harm was made by it. I think maybe they could be o.k together. 

What exactly did Bradley say to Ruby? I was watching it but the music in the background seemed to drown out what he was saying. Something about his dad being a loser, and something about Johnny?! 

Finally Grant and Jane, completely justified I thought! Ian is such an idiot. He treats her badly and then he expects her to come running when he can't cope. She shouldn't have to put up with that! Grant is really good looking! They make a great couple.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Finally Grant and Jane, completely justified I thought! Ian is such an idiot. He treats her badly and then he expects her to come running when he can't cope. She shouldn't have to put up with that! Grant is really good looking! They make a great couple.


Ooh yeah, tall strong man, without hair mind you. But fitter than Ian any day and some spine as well.

----------


## crazygirl

great episode tonight i loved every bit of it

----------


## Layne

That episode made me hate ruby a whole lot more! She is 17 for gods sake people not a little six year old girl  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  so everyone treat her as a 17 year old!
I dunno about the whole Jane and Grant thing, i think they are growing on me, but i still odn't think there is much chemistry but i don't know!
The stuff with carly and Dawn was good i think and nice seeing garry aswell!
And yey jakey behind the club bar again  :Cheer:   :Wub:  !
So overall good eppi apart from ruby Phhfft!

----------


## Johnny Allen

see I think Grant and Jane have a real sexual chemistry between the pair of them, but just hurry up and get it on already. Gary Hobbs what a comic guy, they really should give him more storylines, my brother doesn't watch EE but when he's on the PC and hears Gary's chat up lines he cracks up. And Ruby well what a spoilt brat, are you stupid kid you can't have alcohol your not 18.

----------


## littlemo

Ruby's 18 this year. I'm not sure what month. 

I can understand Jake's concern, but it's not like she's the only 17 year old ever to have a drink. If they disguised it and kept it to a minimum, I think it should have been o.k. Johnny's given Ruby alcohol in the club before now. Obviously the licence is important. But if they don't broadcast it. 

When you go into a club in real-life most of them in there are under 18. In fact very few are over. It's usually for the young. 

But I suppose rules are rules!

----------


## chance

My other half reckons grant will end up sleeping with ruby (you heard it hear first)

What made me giggle tonight was the fact ian was keeping the fish and chip shop open cus the punters from the club were going to bound on over to him after,all you got in the chippie was a dodgy looking women and couple of farmer type blokes,not really looking like they were out clubbing.  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> Ruby's 18 this year. I'm not sure what month. 
> 
> I can understand Jake's concern, but it's not like she's the only 17 year old ever to have a drink. If they disguised it and kept it to a minimum, I think it should have been o.k. Johnny's given Ruby alcohol in the club before now. Obviously the licence is important. But if they don't broadcast it. 
> 
> When you go into a club in real-life most of them in there are under 18. In fact very few are over. It's usually for the young. 
> 
> But I suppose rules are rules!


It wasn't that she wanted a 'real' drink -- it was that she was acting like a spoilt brat and throwing the bottles about. And she wasn't exactly subtle about giving the booze out to Stacey.

Plus it isn't even her club, and I don't know why people are acting like it is. Until she's 18, it's Johnny's club and just as she didn't have any say when he ran it, she doesn't technically have any say now.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ok episode Ruby was annoying as usual.

Jane so wants Grant and i think they are good together with good chemistry. So the chippie was opened up again. While i do feel sorry for Ian as he lost his mum he really isn't treating Jane well.

Bradley looked like terrible at the bar counter when Ruby and Stacey walked in, what was he wearing? Stacey seems to have the same stylist as Kat did.

----------


## ?????

good eppy i must say. also does anyone notice the way jake looks at ruby these days, its really freaky...

----------


## tammyy2j

> good eppy i must say. also does anyone notice the way jake looks at ruby these days, its really freaky...


Yes it is but i think he is being very protective of her now or maybe as she is Johnny's daughter he is blaming her for Danny's death.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.i was suprised Dot let Bert and Joe stay and it was nice of her to  get Pauline to go Round and See Joe

----------


## shannisrules

i dont know why but i thought it was really funny when grant just picked up ruby and started walking with her, im not feeling a lot of chemistry between grant and jane at the moment maybe i will tonight

----------


## Katy

grant was funny when he picked up Ruby. Ian was a complete jerk, im not surprised Jane went and kissed Grant, the selfish man.

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe it is just where I live but there is no way anyone under the age of 18 would be allowed into any night club or pubs after 7pm even if they did own it.... Stacey and Ruby should never have been let in

----------


## shannisrules

> Maybe it is just where I live but there is no way anyone under the age of 18 would be allowed into any night club or pubs after 7pm even if they did own it


ye maybe it is where you live lol in my area people dont really check your age if you look 18 thn you get in well there is a limit but most 17 year old and some 16 year olds will get in i think it was fine that stacey and ruby were allowed in as jake was looking after them and initially they had their own corner with non alcaholic drinks

----------


## Siobhan

> ye maybe it is where you live lol in my area people dont really check your age if you look 18 thn you get in well there is a limit but most 17 year old and some 16 year olds will get in i think it was fine that stacey and ruby were allowed in as jake was looking after them and initially they had their own corner with non alcaholic drinks


that was fine then but she has been in there a few times so maybe it is where you come from

----------


## Katy

i think that it didnt show a realistic view. it would have been more so if they were in the office or something.

----------


## JustJodi

> Maybe it is just where I live but there is no way anyone under the age of 18 would be allowed into any night club or pubs after 7pm even if they did own it.... Stacey and Ruby should never have been let in


And Deano as well,, hes a little bitty prat, I can not stand the sight of this little booger,, and I agree no one Ruby or Stacey or Deano's age should have been in that night club. Grant should have known better and Jake as well,, tsk tsk :Nono:

----------


## JustJodi

> that was fine then but she has been in there a few times so maybe it is where you come from


*My sister in law couldn't get in a club even when she was 21 and obviously pregnat, just cos she didn't look her age, they had to card her,In the States, they are pretty STRICT about even how old the kids look, they will check, and if they see something dodgy about the ID  they will check that too...But some clubs are just too damn greedy and will let any one in, and no wonder there are so many wide eyed drunken young teens out there*

----------


## BlackKat

> And Deano as well,, hes a little bitty prat, I can not stand the sight of this little booger,, and I agree no one Ruby or Stacey or Deano's age should have been in that night club. Grant should have known better and Jake as well,, tsk tsk


As far as I'm aware Deano is 18. He's been served drinks in the Vic before and he was drinking at the bar last night.

----------


## di marco

> Maybe it is just where I live but there is no way anyone under the age of 18 would be allowed into any night club or pubs after 7pm even if they did own it.... Stacey and Ruby should never have been let in


where i live people go to pubs and clubs as young as 15, as long as you can make yourself look 18 and have a fake id no one cares

----------


## littlemo

> where i live people go to pubs and clubs as young as 15, as long as you can make yourself look 18 and have a fake id no one cares


Yeah I don't think it's unusal for people under 18 to be allowed in a club. They sometimes ask for id, but not always. 

Someone up above was saying about America, but your not allowed to buy drinks until your 21 there, so they are bound to be stricter.

----------


## di marco

> Someone up above was saying about America, but your not allowed to buy drinks until your 21 there, so they are bound to be stricter.


yeh america i found is a lot stricter than over here. over here i have been able to get into pubs for a few years now and be served alcoholic drinks, in america when we went last year (i was 17 at the time) there was this bar in the hotel and we were there for a wedding and we werent even allowed to sit in the bar with everyone else and have soft drinks cos we werent 21, they wanted id from us

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is it just me or did Jane's voice sound really similar to Kathy's just then when she was shouting at Ian in the kitchen??

----------


## BlackKat

_That_ was the raunchy table scene?! EE really needs to stop hyping these things up, the Kat/Alfie one was a complete wet balloon, and so was that. Unless there's more sex scenes coming up, I don't see how that was groundbreaking, or different from any other sex scene we've seen in EE.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

And at least some of those other couples had chemistry. The lack of it between Grant and Jane is really quite pathetic. As is the entire storyline -- they're going to make Ian out to be the bad guy, emphasising all of his horrible points and forgetting about his good side. Then, when Jane is just about ready to leave Ian for Grant, Ian will snap out of it and become a wonderful human being, leaving her torn.

^That, by the way, is not a spoiler. It's a prediction, because it's so damn obvious what's going on.   :Mad:

----------


## Florijo

I'm really not keen on Grant right now, his first return back on Oct last year was good but this second return is leaving me cold. I'm really not interested in seeing Grant having numerous flings.

----------


## CrazyLea

I disagree *blackkat* I think that Grant and Jane do have chemistry. And i'm actually enjoying the storyline between them.
Also I think that Grant is good at the moment. 

Not liking the whole Mo and Oliver romance thing. I don't think there's much chemistry between them two that much.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> I disagree *blackkat* I think that Grant and Jane to have chemistry. And i'm actually enjoying the storyline between them.
> Also I think that Grant is good at the moment.


I also agree. The whole jane grant romance is really realistic and I can see why she would go for him. Im enjoying the storyline. Its much better than plenty of others running.

----------


## stacyefc

i thinks its good.  ian does my head in and he must do janes in.  i do feel abit sorry for him though cos no one ever stays faithful to him.

i'm made up phil give ben advice to stand up for himself and it worked.  i really hope that ben will move in with phil

----------


## tammyy2j

So Grant and Jane finally get it on. Phil and Ben scenes were good. So Carly and Dawn are friends now which i don't really care cause both are awful characters. Little Mo and the Doctor are a terrible couple she was ever only suited to Billy.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.really enjoying the Jane and Grant storyline.Glad Phil gave Ben Advise Ian should stop been so Pathetic

----------


## Johnny Allen

who would have thought Phil could give great advice. My goodness me does Kevin crack me up even when he's upset and angry it's just his facial expressions.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Ruby's 18 this year. I'm not sure what month. 
> 
> I can understand Jake's concern, but it's not like she's the only 17 year old ever to have a drink. If they disguised it and kept it to a minimum, I think it should have been o.k. Johnny's given Ruby alcohol in the club before now. Obviously the licence is important. But if they don't broadcast it. 
> 
> When you go into a club in real-life most of them in there are under 18. In fact very few are over. It's usually for the young. 
> 
> But I suppose rules are rules!


but still the law is the law regardless of whether she has one sip of alcohol or several shots of vodka. Although the law is a funny old thing me and my mates use to get served in clubs when we weren't 18, but I guess Jake has to stand by the law and Ruby was acting like a spoilt brat.

----------


## Layne

Last nights eppi, i don't know, it was alright, but that all EE ever seems to be now alright!
I don't know if i like Jane and Grants relationship or whatever it is, its like Jane is just using Grant because Ian can't deliver   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   and plus i can't really _feel_ the chemistry,
Joe/bert/Pauline is just boring me now, bert is sooo annoying! 
I like how carly and dawn are friends now. And bless how cute was Ben when he was telling ian about him pushing some kid  :Lol:  
So yeh alright eppi!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Bless Ben standing up to the bullies, bit unrealistic but still bless i mean in real life a child like Ben would not stand up to bullies after one talk to someone like Phil i just dont see it.

Bert/Joe/Pauline/Dot rubbish is boring there is no need for the story to run anymore Pauline should just forgive Joe and Dot and they should just send Bert away seriously what was the point to him anyway he has done nothing for the show and i cant wait until he goes.

I was not expecting Carly and Dawn to be mates like that, it was kind of sweet, weird, but sweet i hope we see more of it. 

Grant and Jane are a better pairing to Ian and Jane but i dont like the storyline much.

----------


## Florijo

> Bless Ben standing up to the bullies, bit unrealistic but still bless i mean in real life a child like Ben would not stand up to bullies after one talk to someone like Phil i just dont see it.


I agree with this. I guess it was all about Ben and Phil bonding etc but Ben is just not the type to stand up to bullies, not straight away anyway.




> Bert/Joe/Pauline/Dot rubbish is boring there is no need for the story to run anymore Pauline should just forgive Joe and Dot and they should just send Bert away seriously what was the point to him anyway he has done nothing for the show and i cant wait until he goes.


Agree with this also. There is no need to keep going on about it now and Personally I don't care. Bert is just a pain and the whole storyline has made me sick of Dot as well, which is not good as she is one of the only characters that I actually like.

----------


## Chris_2k11

A bad episode apart from Kacey's brill acting at the end there.

----------


## Florijo

Kevin and Bert.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Look, Bert is from the north and he hates London, we get it EE writers!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The bit at the end with Little Mo was the only decent part of that episode.

----------


## BlackKat

Deano and Kevin annoyed the hell out me:

1) Phil Daniels cannot act. He can get by with the cockney wideboy, but anything emotional is just embarrassing to watch. That fight with Bert was cringeworthy. Matt Di Whatshisface isn't much better.

2) I understand that losing someone is a terrible thing to happen, and even years later it will still hurt. However, there is no excuse to knowingly and willingly put other people in danger. Deano knew what he was going to do, it wasn't a split second of madness caused by grief, he planned it. He could have killed someone, he knew that, and if that would have made his brother laugh then quite frankly I'm glad we never saw Jimbo.   :Mad:  

Carly however has grown on me considerably this week.

Little Mo and Oliver are cute, however Jane and Grant are not. I still don't see any chemistry between them whatsoever.

----------


## littlemo

I love Grant's wind ups! That scene in the cafe was hilarious. I don't feel sorry for Ian really, I might when it all comes out but at the moment, if all he's concerned about is some haddock, he deserves everything he gets. There's more to life than fish and chips Ian! lol. 

Another comic moment in tonight's ee was seeing that Dr Oliver writes his name in his socks. That was funny. Individual socks, I mean come on! Him and Little Mo are really great together. 

A mention of Stacey's mum tonight, like we had a mention of Bradley's dad last week, no spoilers allowed, I know. 

Not much else to say really. Apart from I hope Freddie gets better, and I think it's going to be a good storyline.

----------


## dddMac1

last nights episode was ok.don't feel sorry for Ian one Bit he deserves all he gets.

----------


## Siobhan

Last night episode was every parents nightmare.. I hope freddie is ok, poor Little mo

----------


## littlemo

That episode was really good. I loved the stuff with Little Mo. I'm glad they included Billy in it. I was worried they were going to completely ignore him, as being part of the storyline. Him and Little Mo have managed to regain their friendship, and he still has feelings for Freddie, that's nice. 

You could see that Oliver was put in a difficult position, between his loyalties towards Little Mo and his loyalties towards Freddie. Despite him being honest, he was very adamant that Little Mo was a good mum, and couldn't hurt Freddie. He seems to care about her a lot. I liked seeing more of Oliver. He's a good character. 

That scene in the cellar was funny. When Grant said he had asked Jane to help him with the crates, because she seemed really muscular lol.

----------


## leanne27

> That episode was really good. I loved the stuff with Little Mo. I'm glad they included Billy in it. I was worried they were going to completely ignore him, as being part of the storyline. Him and Little Mo have managed to regain their friendship, and he still has feelings for Freddie, that's nice. 
> 
> You could see that Oliver was put in a difficult position, between his loyalties towards Little Mo and his loyalties towards Freddie. Despite him being honest, he was very adamant that Little Mo was a good mum, and couldn't hurt Freddie. He seems to care about her a lot. I liked seeing more of Oliver. He's a good character. 
> 
> That scene in the cellar was funny. When Grant said he had asked Jane to help him with the crates, because she seemed really muscular lol.



agree with everything you said  :Big Grin:  in my opinion oliver id the right thing and im glad they never forgot about billy too even though he's with honey now he was still freddie's dad for a time

----------


## x Amby x

i thought it was a good episode tonight, Courtney was quite amusing at Ben's party with all her side comments! lol The Deano bit was quite good too! Bless him when he was crying! I liked the cellar scene too! I agree with Littlemo and leanne27 with the bit about Little Mo, Oliver and Billy!

----------


## shannisrules

> The Deano bit was quite good too! Bless him when he was crying!


i thought that was a bit unrealistic not the storyline but the guy who plays him i just burst out laughing when he started crying it looked like he was trying really hard to get tears coming out of his eyes or something

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Very good episode tonight, filled with lots of high drama. Kacey Ainsworth is a very good actress and she can perform dramatic situations very well, i hope Freddie is ok and Little Mo is not accused of hurting Freddie. Like Siobhan said, it's every parent's worst nightmare.
The Grant/Jane stuff was good, and we saw some good serious scenes with Deano tonight as well which made a change  :Smile:  
And i feel sorry for Phil as he was trying his best to make an effort to make Ben happy but it still must be hard for him to settle in and get over his mum and Gavin's deaths.
Overall 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> i thought that was a bit unrealistic not the storyline but the guy who plays him i just burst out laughing when he started crying it looked like he was trying really hard to get tears coming out of his eyes or something


i agree, me and my sis just laughed, his acting in that scene was awful!

----------


## crazygirl

when ian walked in the celler you could tell that grant and jane were up to no good im sorry but that bit was very unrealistic!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Had to watch the omnibus, so I'm a bit late with commnets for last week. Deano was great at the last bit of his scene's. Poot Little Mo! Oh and go for it Jane, Ian is such a grey mouse!

----------


## littlemo

> Had to watch the omnibus, so I'm a bit late with commnets for last week. Deano was great at the last bit of his scene's. Poot Little Mo! Oh and go for it Jane, Ian is such a grey mouse!


Yeah Deano was quite good. We are being shown a different side to him of late. We've always known he wasn't as cocky as he made out. It's nice to see him show a bit of emotion.  

'A grey mouse?!' is that a saying from where you're from. Never heard of it before.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> 'A grey mouse?!' is that a saying from where you're from. Never heard of it before.


Oh yeah sorry, it means he is so dull! He blends in with the background. Forget sometimes that Dutch sayings are not the same in English! Forgive me.

----------


## littlemo

> Oh yeah sorry, it means he is so dull! He blends in with the background. Forget sometimes that Dutch sayings are not the same in English! Forgive me.


Thats o.k.  :Smile:  

Thanks for clearing that up. He definetely is a 'grey mouse'! lol.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

If he's a grey mouse, he'd better steer clear of Dutchgirl's cat.  :EEK!:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> If he's a grey mouse, he'd better steer clear of Dutchgirl's cat.


Miaow, he likes his mice more colourfull! hahaha

----------


## lollymay

i thought ian would have cottoned on to jane and grant in the cellar. how thick can you get.

----------


## di marco

> i thought ian would have cottoned on to jane and grant in the cellar. how thick can you get.


yeh i know, thats what i thought, it was so obvious!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i thought ian would have cottoned on to jane and grant in the cellar. how thick can you get.


Yeah i thought that as well. It seemed pretty obvious what Jane and Grant were up to.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i thought ian would have cottoned on to jane and grant in the cellar. how thick can you get.


Yeah, I thought he would have guessed. They were standing in a corner and standing together. I don't think Ian was paying attention.

----------


## JustJodi

I think if I had caught my guy in the cellar with the guilty looks on their faces,  :Nono:  I would have sussed them out really quick, but Ian is so UP his you know what, he can't see what is going on .. When it FINALLY dawns on him he is going to have a hissy fit. Honestly I think Ian is getting every thing he deserves after the way he has treated Jane ..he was using her as a MOM for his kids, a baby sitter, bottle washer, chippie helper, cafe worker  he forgot her as a woman,, tuff noogies as far as I am concerned hes getting what he deserves!!!!!!!!! :Banned:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah i thought that as well. It seemed pretty obvious what Jane and Grant were up to.


Well he is so preocupied with Ben and Phil , maybe he is blind to anything else. He used to be paranoia about woman and infidelity. He thinks he is the center of the world, and that Jane is merely  someone he can use in his bussinesses and his fight against the Mitchells, whoaa when he finds out, he can be so nasty!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how good was the episode when it was deano's brothers anniversary of his death.
kevin was getting drunk and fighting in the vic but when deano started driving with his eyes shut and stole the queen vic statue that was funny.

i hope little freddie will be okay

----------


## Dutchgirl

It was foolish of Deano to do that, he was putting to many people at risk. I felt empathy when he was alone in the kitchen though. Carly also gave a good performance when she talked to Pat about her feelings, good acting on her part.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah this storyline has given carly a chance to show her character, i also liked it when everyone thought it was hilarious the thought of her getting dressed up and going out because she is a female mechanic but she proved them all wrong

----------


## Chris_2k11

hahaha what the well happened just then with the credits?!  :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

> hahaha what the well happened just then with the credits?!


shows how eventiful an episode is if were commenting on a bbc technical mistake!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha the credits again!   :Rotfl:  What's going on!?

----------


## shannisrules

> haha the credits again!  What's going on!?


bbc technical probelms i wonder if it'll happen again

----------


## Jada-GDR

> haha the credits again!   What's going on!?


it wasnt just mine then?!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> bbc technical probelms i wonder if it'll happen again


I hope so. It's more entertaining than the bloody episode itself!  :Rotfl:

----------


## shannisrules

> I hope so. It's more entertaining than the bloody episode itself!


i take it your not liking eastenders at the moment lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i take it your not liking eastenders at the moment lol


lol, not really.. I prefer Corrie & Hollyoaks at the moment.

"We're sorry for the techinal problems into tonight's episode, we hope it didn't spoil your enjoyment too much."  haha what enjoyment?!  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe the BBC techs just wanted the episode over and done with? I certainly did.

This Rebecca storyline has been running, in one form or another, for over a year. Yes, really. And it wasn't that interesting to start with. Sonia and Naomi need to go away. Why is it every somewhat interesting storyline gets rushed through within about a week, yet storylines like this and that dire Wellard one are dragged out to the bitter end. It feels like we've had nothing but Naomi/Sonia/Martin for months, because every week they're in it, they _have_ to be the main storyline. Everytime it looks like it's over, they bring out yet another drama to carry it on some more. Why can't they just let it go? Have Sonia/Naomi together, hopefully somewhere off-screen, have Martin hook up with someone else and just shut up about the entire thing. And now matter how cute Rebecca is, I'd be quite happy never setting eyes on her again because I've had quite enough of this storyline thanks.

----------


## sarah21

> Maybe the BBC techs just wanted the episode over and done with? I certainly did.
> 
> This Rebecca storyline has been running, in one form or another, for over a year. Yes, really. And it wasn't that interesting to start with. Sonia and Naomi need to go away. Why is it every somewhat interesting storyline gets rushed through within about a week, yet storylines like this and that dire Wellard one are dragged out to the bitter end. It feels like we've had nothing but Naomi/Sonia/Martin for months, because every week they're in it, they _have_ to be the main storyline. Everytime it looks like it's over, they bring out yet another drama to carry it on some more. Why can't they just let it go? Have Sonia/Naomi together, hopefully somewhere off-screen, have Martin hook up with someone else and just shut up about the entire thing. And now matter how cute Rebecca is, I'd be quite happy never setting eyes on her again because I've had quite enough of this storyline thanks.


You are definitely watching a different show to me because Sonia and Naomi haven't been on my screen for at least 3 weeks and I would never call it the main storyline because the only people EE are interested in at the moment are the Mitchells and Lil Mo - and that's only because she is going.

Marriage breakdowns don't happen overnight and the fallout isn't finished with in weeks either. Feelings of bitterness and wondering what has gone wrong last a long time. But don't worry, Martin asks for a divorce and moves onto Carly very shortly.

The Lil Mo storyline isn't very easy to watch but Kacey is excellent as the worried mother. Nice to see Mo turning to Billy for comfort - a bit of continuity. Gary and Minty are far too old to be behaving the way they do and bore me rigid as do the Bert/Joe characters.

Nice scene with Dot and Sonia but the Jane/Grant scenes were a bit cringeworthy. Not the best episode, but okay.

----------


## crazygirl

i quite enjoyed tonight's episode apart from the bbc technical problems! i was expecting Pauline to walk in when Margaret  & Sonia were chatting over a cup of tea

----------


## CrazyLea

I missed the techincal problems.. what happened  :Searchme:  lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was ok apart from the technical problems which was really weird and getting on my nerves, i think things are moving slowly at the moment especially the Rebecca storyline where Margaret just pops up randomly with Rebecca or to talk about Rebecca. I must admit it's boring me a bit now and the whole Martin/Naomi/Sonia story is boring me too. 
Nice to see Ben and Phil bonding with each other. I think Phil could be making a breakthrough now especially when Ben asked if he could stay at the Vic for a bit longer.  :Smile:  
The Grant/Jane story is still going good, i thought Ian would have sussed something out by now though  :Confused:  
I enjoyed the Little Mo/Freddie stuff tonight, very dramatic and great acting from Kacey Ainsworth  :Smile:  
Overall 7/10  :Smile:

----------


## chance

The best part off ee tonight was the technical problems,gave me a right laugh.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The best part off ee tonight was the technical problems,gave me a right laugh.


haha same here chance!                              :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

I found the episode a bit boring to say the least. I'm quite liking the Little Mo storyline, but not much happened tonight. Nice to see Billy being in the picture still. I don't know why the doctors keep calling Mo Mrs Mitchell all the time. She's divorced, isn't she going to go back to her maiden name now?! 

I hated how the social worker seemed to jump to the conclusion it was down to Little Mo. She's trying to show that she's seeing it from all angles. But it seemed like she was trying to manipulate her into saying she hurt Freddie. It was annoying me. 

Poor Martin! It did seem like Sonia was trying to see it from his angle tonight. Which is surprising for her. And helped him home which was nice. I just find it terribly sad they couldn't work it out. Those two and Rebecca would make a nice family.

----------


## Johnny Allen

when the end credits came up during the episode, that was funny, and they kept showing New Tricks-which is always an excellent programme, it was very amusing.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Looks like I missed the first good episode in yonks.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

> I found the episode a bit boring to say the least. I'm quite liking the Little Mo storyline, but not much happened tonight. Nice to see Billy being in the picture still. I don't know why the doctors keep calling Mo Mrs Mitchell all the time. She's divorced, isn't she going to go back to her maiden name now?!


I don't think she has too.. after all it is Freddie Mitchell so maybe she will keep mitchell name so she has same last name as baby

----------


## Jojo

> I found the episode a bit boring to say the least. I'm quite liking the Little Mo storyline, but not much happened tonight. Nice to see Billy being in the picture still. I don't know why the doctors keep calling Mo Mrs Mitchell all the time. She's divorced, isn't she going to go back to her maiden name now?!


A lot of people dont revert back to their maiden names - my parents have been divorced for a long time (nearly 10 years) but my mum still uses her married name.  Plus like Siobhan said, as Freddie's surname is Mitchell, she is probably wanting to keep some continuity in his life, maybe...

----------


## dddMac1

Eastenders was ok last night.glad phil is making progress with Ben

was not Amused with the Technical fault

----------


## Chris_2k11

Goldfrapp on in Ian's Kitchen!  :Cheer:

----------


## shannisrules

i can understand how mo was so agitated about getting the truth from ben but did she really have to grab him? shes not making things better for herslef i found the whole martin/sonia stuff a bit boring the honey and billy stuff was good a bit of a break from all the action in the square

----------


## BlackKat

Can they interview kids without an adult present? I'm sure you have to have either a parent or guardian with you. And why does the police woman keep trying to push Little Mo into saying something incriminating -- mentioning Trevor, the rape, saying things like "You must get frustrated though." Hardly impartial questioning, is it. They did the same thing with Bradley was accused of drugging Stacey - talked over him and twisted everything he said.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The police are either portrayed as useless or completely vindictive.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I actually didn't mind tonight's episode.

----------


## x Amby x

i thought this episode was ok, bless little Ben when he had his interview with the police! awwwww I thought it was a bit wrong of Little Mo to shake Ben like that because it could reflect badly on her as Phil and Oliver now know what shes like. Love Honey and Billy they're well sweet! lol

----------


## no1abbafan

The sooner Little Mo leaves the better, she is really annoying me, "Why can't I see my baby lark" - they were trying to save his life woman. Hope Martin doesn't agree to Sonia's idea, she is the most selfish person ever, trying emotional blackmail to get what she wants - the whole dinner scene with Grant and Jane, a bit silly really - like  you would to a restaurant near where you live if you were playing away from home.

----------


## littlemo

> Can they interview kids without an adult present? I'm sure you have to have either a parent or guardian with you. And why does the police woman keep trying to push Little Mo into saying something incriminating -- mentioning Trevor, the rape, saying things like "You must get frustrated though." Hardly impartial questioning, is it. They did the same thing with Bradley was accused of drugging Stacey - talked over him and twisted everything he said.   The police are either portrayed as useless or completely vindictive.


I know! I said to my mum she's more like a tabloid journalist! A friendly chat, just a precaution. How did that suddenly become an interrogation. I really feel sorry for her. She didn't deserve that!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I didn't see the episode (I don't watch the show anymore), but that sounds like another howler from EE.  Dear oh dear.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## crazygirl

i take it that was chelsea in the video shop?

----------


## chance

I was surprised phil didnt grab phyco bitch mo off of ben at the end,i know if she touched my child like that  id of knocked the cow out cold.

----------


## shannisrules

> I was surprised phil didnt grab phyco bitch mo off of ben at the end,i know if she touched my child like that id of knocked the cow out cold.


ye i know but they were trying to show phil in a fatherly light , i dont think they wanted him to become agressive otherwise we'd be back to sqare one with ben and phil

----------


## JustJodi

*It was nice seeing Phil in a different light for a change, instead of being such an aggressive hard guy he normally comes across.. I am like the others being a momma, I would have knocked lil Mo on her butt for shaking my child like that.*

*One thing I do see is Jane for whatever reason she will keep going to Grant when things go bad with her and Ian..Wonder how long it will be now before Ian finds out ??*

*Sonia    do not get me started on this selfish cow !!!!*

*Billy and Honey....... sweeeeeeet... "HOPE SPRINGS INFERNAL "  ( gotta love our Honey lol ) Wonder when her daddy will be back ??? Wanna see how Peggys boys take to him ( he wasn't around when they came back was he ?? )*

----------


## tammyy2j

Can't wait for Little Mo to go she is becoming so annoying. Sonia is a selfish cow i hope she doesn't get Chloe/Rebecca back.

----------


## dddMac1

the episode was ok.Little Mo has no right to touch Ben or any Kid like that.does Courney need to Shout

----------


## JustJodi

> the episode was ok.Little Mo has no right to touch Ben or any Kid like that.does Courney need to Shout


*Was Courtney shouting at Ben or just shouting ??? If she was shouting at Ben its cause her cousin is hard of hearing, if she was just shouting then its cause she is a pain in the rear *

----------


## dddMac1

no she was shouting at Grant i think

----------


## Siobhan

> *Was Courtney shouting at Ben or just shouting ??? If she was shouting at Ben its cause her cousin is hard of hearing, if she was just shouting then its cause she is a pain in the rear *


I know lots of kids that when they get to a certain age just shout. she was shouting at Grant for taken her sausage... 

my nephew went 2 years just shouting at everyone, he never just talked

----------


## ?????

:EEK!:   MO THE NUTTER   :EEK!:   'Hello Ben!'  hahahaha that was so funny and her face!!! but then for once i was liking Mo!

Kill him Mo!

Anyone else wishing Martin, Sonia, Naomi and Rebecca would just emigrate and get the hell out of our screens???

that was sooo bad that it was almost good. anyone who missed that, this is a summary

Little Mo: eeee aaahhh oooo hello ben ooooooo

Ben: Shiver quiver

Ian: idiot

Jane: cheating ho

Grant and Phil: Ughhhhhhh

----------


## crazygirl

mo is like frank spencer with silly laugh

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Shame she doesn't spend more time with Pauline's dog Betty then.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Siobhan

> Shame she doesn't spend more time with Pauline's dog Betty then.


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  that is classic Richie..

----------


## BlackKat

Urgh! at Sonia tonight. "If Rebecca came to live with me I'd be the best mother ever, I'd love her and blah blah blah......Oh, and she could see Martin too."

And the way she tried to manipulate Margaret into still letting her see Rebecca. "I wouldn't want to disappoint her." Evil little...

Noticed the subtle differences in what Martin and Sonia said to Margaret remembering Sue (Becky's mum) wanted Rebecca to be loved. Martin: "I do too." Sonia: "That's what she'll get if she comes to live with us."

With Sonia it's all about her. _She_ wants Rebecca, so everyone has to play along. Was she planning to drop all three bombshells on Becky at once. "Oh, by the way, me and Martin are your real parents. But we're not really still married...Oh, and you know my friend Naomi. Well..."   :Mad:

----------


## sarah21

Sonia has always wanted Rebecca, she regreted having her adopted almost immeadiately and that lead to her kidnapping the child. Sonia is the one who gave birth to her and has had to live with the hurt and guilt when Martin never gave a damn. Martin didn't want to know about the child until recently. Martin did what he did tonight for two reasons. Firstly, his mummy and Gus told him not to lie and the other was to get back at Sonia for not coming back to him. Martin worried about lying? The bloke who blackmailed Kareena, grew pot and got Derek to take the blame for him so he wouldn't go back to prison after killing Jamie and being out on parole. If Sonia hadn't forgiven him for killing Jamie the square would never have accepted him back. She also stopped him from getting himself into deeper trouble when everyone else had deserted him. I hope this all rebounds on him but in true EE style, Sonia has to suffer for leaving her husband and going to a woman.

Good job I'm not Sonia. I would tell Margaret all about Martin.

----------


## littlemo

I know Sonia is selfish! Gus hit the nail right on the head! And I didn't realise he felt that way. He's hidden it well. 

I feel really sorry for Martin. I don't know why Sonia married him. She said she was young when it happened, but it was only 2 years ago? I really felt that they had grown up through that time, from Sonia having Rebecca to when Martin and Sonia got married. They matured dramatically. For her to suddenly turn round now and say, I didn't know what I was doing, and she's said on more than one occasion that she hates Martin.  He is so in love with her, and I find it really upsetting. 

She said when he proposed that no matter what she was doing in the future, she'd always want to be with him. They seemed so commited to each other. She's so oblivious to anyone else's feelings. She was saying tonight to Naomi, he's fine with the Rebecca situation, we're moving on, he knows we're never getting back together. She's too self involved.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> MO THE NUTTER    'Hello Ben!'  hahahaha that was so funny and her face!!! but then for once i was liking Mo!
> 
> Kill him Mo!
> 
> Anyone else wishing Martin, Sonia, Naomi and Rebecca would just emigrate and get the hell out of our screens???
> 
> that was sooo bad that it was almost good. anyone who missed that, this is a summary
> 
> Little Mo: eeee aaahhh oooo hello ben ooooooo
> ...


Lmfaooo!   :Rotfl:  Fab Post!                                          :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Sonia has always wanted Rebecca, she regreted having her adopted almost immeadiately and that lead to her kidnapping the child. Sonia is the one who gave birth to her and has had to live with the hurt and guilt when Martin never gave a damn. Martin didn't want to know about the child until recently. Martin did what he did tonight for two reasons. Firstly, his mummy and Gus told him not to lie and the other was to get back at Sonia for not coming back to him. Martin worried about lying? The bloke who blackmailed Kareena, grew pot and got Derek to take the blame for him so he wouldn't go back to prison after killing Jamie and being out on parole. If Sonia hadn't forgiven him for killing Jamie the square would never have accepted him back. She also stopped him from getting himself into deeper trouble when everyone else had deserted him. I hope this all rebounds on him but in true EE style, Sonia has to suffer for leaving her husband and going to a woman.
> 
> Good job I'm not Sonia. I would tell Margaret all about Martin.


Some interesting points. Martin has made some mistakes in his life, but Sonia isn't excused from behaving badly because she just happens to have experienced a lot of traumas. 

Martin did give a damn about Rebecca. But he was just a kid, and the same as Sonia couldn't cope with looking after her, he couldn't either. Sonia never told Martin the truth about him being Rebecca's dad, he had to hear it from Jamie, 2 months after Rebecca had been born. By the time he found out the truth Sonia had given her away. He would have stood by her if Sonia had wanted to keep her. Or at least the family would have, but it was Sonia's choice. And she has blamed other people for it, which is wrong. 

As for Jamie, it was tragic, but it's not like Martin doesn't regret it.

----------


## Siobhan

> Some interesting points. Martin has made some mistakes in his life, but Sonia isn't excused from behaving badly because she just happens to have experienced a lot of traumas. 
> 
> Martin did give a damn about Rebecca. But he was just a kid, and the same as Sonia couldn't cope with looking after her, he couldn't either. Sonia never told Martin the truth about him being Rebecca's dad, he had to hear it from Jamie, 2 months after Rebecca had been born. By the time he found out the truth Sonia had given her away. He would have stood by her if Sonia had wanted to keep her. Or at least the family would have, but it was Sonia's choice. And she has blamed other people for it, which is wrong. 
> 
> As for Jamie, it was tragic, but it's not like Martin doesn't regret it.


Martin wanted nothing to do with the Baby.. Pauline had to fight sonia on her own.. Martin didn't give a damn at the time. he only became interested when he went to see her after her adoptive parents died.. Sonia was only 15 and felt she was doing the best. She has regretted it everyday since. 

Martin wasn't out of order for telling the truth but so what? People split the whole time and yet a child can grow up knowing both Parents and been happy and healthy.. Sonia did decieve her and yes she has the right to be upset but Rebecca was happy and she loves been with both of them so what is the problem.. At 18 she is going to find out that they are her parents and how is she going to feel about her grandmother who stopped her been with them because they split up!!!!

----------


## sarah21

> Some interesting points. Martin has made some mistakes in his life, but Sonia isn't excused from behaving badly because she just happens to have experienced a lot of traumas. 
> 
> Martin did give a damn about Rebecca. But he was just a kid, and the same as Sonia couldn't cope with looking after her, he couldn't either. Sonia never told Martin the truth about him being Rebecca's dad, he had to hear it from Jamie, 2 months after Rebecca had been born. By the time he found out the truth Sonia had given her away. He would have stood by her if Sonia had wanted to keep her. Or at least the family would have, but it was Sonia's choice. And she has blamed other people for it, which is wrong. 
> 
> As for Jamie, it was tragic, but it's not like Martin doesn't regret it.


It doesn't excuse Sonia one bit, but what I'm saying is Martin isn't this wonderful, perfect boy that everyone is trying to make out. He has made mistakes in his life, as Sonia is now but at least he has always had his mother for support. 

Martin didn't want Chloe then. He told his mother straight he didn't when she was going for custody of the child before it was adopted. He stopped her. And Martin knew Chloe was his. He only had to work out the dates, its simply that he wouldn't admit it, even to himself. 

Martin might regret Jamie, as I'm sure that Sonia will regret how she is behaving now, but he still killed him by his reckless driving. He still drove while he was banned and he used his mobile. You can hardly compare killing someone to leaving a marriage.

There is still the blackmailing Kareena and the letting Derek have a criminal record to cover up his pot growing that Martin has been responsible for. I still can't compare how badly Martin has behaved in the past with Sonia's behaviour now. Yes, she is behaving badly and totally out of character, but after the last 6 years that she has been through from when Carol left her with Robbie and her granddad to look after at 14, she was bound to have some form of crisis and this is it.

----------


## Siobhan

> It doesn't excuse Sonia one bit, but what I'm saying is Martin isn't this wonderful, perfect boy that everyone is trying to make out. He has made mistakes in his life, as Sonia is now but at least he has always had his mother for support. 
> 
> Martin didn't want Chloe then. He told his mother straight he didn't when she was going for custody of the child before it was adopted. He stopped her. And Martin knew Chloe was his. He only had to work out the dates, its simply that he wouldn't admit it, even to himself. 
> 
> Martin might regret Jamie, as I'm sure that Sonia will regret how she is behaving now, but he still killed him by his reckless driving. He still drove while he was banned and he used his mobile. You can hardly compare killing someone to leaving a marriage.
> 
> There is still the blackmailing Kareena and the letting Derek have a criminal record to cover up his pot growing that Martin has been responsible for. I still can't compare how badly Martin has behaved in the past with Sonia's behaviour now. Yes, she is behaving badly and totally out of character, but after the last 6 years that she has been through from when Carol left her with Robbie and her granddad to look after at 14, she was bound to have some form of crisis and this is it.


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  very very well said.. I don't excuse her either but she finally found something/one to make her happy. she deserves it after everything she has been through

----------


## parkerman

> Lmfaooo!   Fab Post!


You've missed this one Siobhan.

----------


## ?????

National Psycho Week for eastenders:

Tuesday: Maureen Slater
Thursday: Sonia Fowler

'I'll come round on Saturday? At 11am, I know she'll be expecting me...'  That was hilarious! 

martin should've added a bit more like tell Margaret about the fact she was a lesbian, living with another woman and 2 men who get drunk often! 






Plus Bobby Beale make's another appearence!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sarah21

> very very well said.. I don't excuse her either but she finally found something/one to make her happy. she deserves it after everything she has been through


Sadly though, I don't think she has.

Sonia went through so much and kept herself level headed and kind, even rescuing Martin when he had pressed the self destruct button. When she married Martin and Rebecca was back in her life and everything should have been wonderful that is when she seems to have pressed her own self destruct button. I can't help but think this is a reaction to her past. Sonia believes she loses everyone she loves. Is it possible she has pushed Martin away believing deep down that he would leave her anyway? 

I don't know how this is going to go, but I do know that Sonia is going to regret all this and very soon.

----------


## dddMac1

last night was ok.sonia deserved that all she thinks about is herself.I'm liking the new Caring Phil and Ben seems to be finally accepting him as his dad

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, it's okay Sonia. I don't like who you are either.  :Smile:  There, there. Or whatever. Really don't care.

Martin and Carly are cute. They will obviously get together, after many, many setbacks, and then promptly disappear off-screen, much like Stacey and Bradley. ;)

I'd care more about Doctor Ollie's betrayal of Little Mo if they'd known each other for more than 0.2 seconds.

Oh, and Chelsea needs to speak faster. I don't want to be continuously waiting for her to get the second syllable out of her mouth.

----------


## littlemo

Good episode! I'm glad Sonia is finally feeling sorry for Martin, and realising how much he cares about her. That book thing was really sweet. And even Naomi could see how much work he had put into it. 

It's clear Grant cares more for Jane than he's letting on. Nice introduction to Chelsea. Oh and Stacey was great tonight. She's good in a crisis. I loved that line where Little Mo asked 'how old the head on her shoulders was'. She was great! 

I like Carly and Martin together too. A sweet moment between them at the end. 

Just to clear something up that was mentioned before, about Martin not caring about his daughter. Martin could have figured out the dates of Chloe's conception, and I think your right that he accepted him not being the father without much persuasion, but in the end it was the way Sonia wanted it. She didn't want Martin involved!

I don't think you can say he didn't give a damn about his daughter. It was hard for both of them.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight. Martin and Carly are really great together i think, and they suit each other really well. Hopefully their friendship will turn into a relationship  :Smile:  
Felt sorry for Sonia tonight, i thought i would never say it but i actually did probably because of the great acting Natalie Cassidy did in tonight's episode really made me feel sorry for her character. I just hope she sorts things out with Margaret soon so both her and Martin can see Rebecca properly.
I am glad Dr. Oliver was honest with Little Mo when she questioned him about talking to the doctor, atleast he didn't lie but to be honest, the truth was written all over his face, i just feel so sorry for Little Mo, Dr. Oliver was only sharing his concerns about Little Mo to the other doctor, i just hope both of them can patch things up soon  :Smile:  
Chelsea seems an ok addition but i can't really judge her at the moment, she hasn't had enough screen time  :Smile:  
Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I really enjoy the moments between Jim and Sonia, they just feel so real too me, and they always make me feel emotional.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I really enjoy the moments between Jim and Sonia, they just feel so real too me, and they always make me feel emotional.


Yeah they have great chemistry together on screen and Jim and Sonia's scenes have always been great especially tonight. Tonight, their scenes were very emotional.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I really enjoy the moments between Jim and Sonia, they just feel so real too me, and they always make me feel emotional.


I completely agree with that. I was thinking the same thing tonight.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> National Psycho Week for eastenders:
> 
> Tuesday: Maureen Slater
> Thursday: Sonia Fowler
> 
> 'I'll come round on Saturday? At 11am, I know she'll be expecting me...'  That was hilarious! 
> 
> martin should've added a bit more like tell Margaret about the fact she was a lesbian, living with another woman and 2 men who get drunk often! 
> 
> ...


lmao! Your posts crack me up!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I only caught the last five minutes (I don't watch anymore) and was just waiting for Frost to come on ITV.  I noticed Jim (John Bardon) could barely open his right eye.  How long has that been the case?   Was it part of a storyline, e.g. accidentally walks into a door, or was it an off screen accident?  :Confused:

----------


## crazygirl

i thought carley and martin were going to get together tonight! i was pretty gutted that they didnt! nice not to see dawn again or the rest of the millers for that matter!

----------


## JustJodi

> I only caught the last five minutes (I don't watch anymore) and was just waiting for Frost to come on ITV. I noticed Jim (John Bardon) could barely open his right eye. How long has that been the case? Was it part of a storyline, e.g. accidentally walks into a door, or was it an off screen accident?


*Richie alot of older people have that problem, my step dad has it, and my father in law ( they are both in their early 80's but started in their 70's) Guess it is an old age thing   Like old mans ears ( ever hear of this infliction ??? )*

----------


## JustJodi

> i thought carley and martin were going to get together tonight! i was pretty gutted that they didnt! nice not to see dawn again or the rest of the millers for that matter!


Wait a min are u saying the entire Miller family is going to descend on our screen, oh dear I better make sure my can of MACE is ready ( since Dawn is gonna be on again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) :Rotfl:   I think Caryl and Martin will probably make a nice couple, if they ever do get together.. :Ponder:

----------


## dddMac1

Fridays episode was ok Sonia deserved that she can't blame Martin

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Richie alot of older people have that problem, my step dad has it, and my father in law ( they are both in their early 80's but started in their 70's) Guess it is an old age thing   Like old mans ears ( ever hear of this infliction ??? )*


Actually I discovered over the weekend that John Bardon has a false eye.  Maybe there was something wrong with it a while back.    :Searchme:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i thought carley and martin were going to get together tonight! i was pretty gutted that they didnt! nice not to see dawn again or the rest of the millers for that matter!


We haven't seen the Millers for a while actually apart from Dawn and on the odd occasion, Keith. Hopefully we will see more of them soon  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

i reckon we'll see a lot of them in june what with the wedding and demi and rosie leaving wonder if any of them have changed they've not been on our screens in ages!

----------


## shannisrules

awww i loved the scenes between phil and ben they're great to watch! chelsea seems ok not enough scenes to judge her by though

----------


## littlemo

I liked that episode. I think Grant is behaving like an immature kid though! 

Sonia really does have some nerve. I know she loves her daughter. But why shouldn't Martin be the one who has custody of Rebecca? Why does it always have to be the mother who has it. And I am a woman by the way. Why does she assume she'd be the better choice? 

That being said I am pretty annoyed at Pauline for keeping her at the house. Was that a plan they cooked up together?! It seemed pretty mean! 

I thought there were some sweet moments with Honey and Billy tonight. I am finally starting to see them as a serious couple. I found it hard to deal with when he got over Little Mo so quickly, and started seeing her. But yeah, I do see some connection between them. 

Ben and Phil, nice! And Ian actually smiled at them.

Oh and is Lucy Cindy's daughter, or is she Cindy's daughter?! lol. I loved the way she reacted, when Ian said she wasn't a good bowler to start with. She's really starting to get a personality!

----------


## x Amby x

Oh my god! It was well sweet when Ben called Phil dad! Aww the look on Phils face it just lit up! I love Ben, he's so cute! lol I thought it was quite a good episode, Although im a bit puzzled about the scene between Grant and Jane in the cafe, surely everyone would have seen it and they were talking quite loud! lol! Honey cracks me up as usual! lol Also i loved the scene between Phil and Ian at the bowling!

----------


## Kim

Loved the bits between Chelsea and Grant and Ian and Phil, especially between Phil and Ben, so sweet.

----------


## Johnny Allen

the Phil and Ben scenes were really sweet, Steve McFadden proved what natural comic timing he has with that bowling ball scene. Also good to see the usual Grant intimidation act coming out, although I like it when he's being nice to Jane as well, I thought it was a very good episode, could have done without the Sonia and Naomi stuff but apart from that very good.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ben has been in it alot recently which im really pleased about and lastnight it was fab to hear Ben call Phil dad that was very sweet and im glad Phil sorted himself out and went bowling it was a fab chance to bond with Ben and boy did it work well im glad they are doing stuff together and its even better that Ben is living with Phil glad Ian went along with that  :Smile:  fab episode lastnight will deffinatly tape it sunday.

----------


## dddMac1

didn't watch Eastenders last night cause i was at a meeting but i saw a preview of it i'm glad Ben has finally called Phil Dad

----------


## Jojo

I watched for the first time in ages - great that ben called phil dad, but dire overall!  :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Thumbsdown:  Sonia really annoys me! Please shut up! She used to be very good, they totally ruined her character!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Haven't said anything here in ages!!

I liked how Martin got Rebecca and is going to attempt to keeping her away from Sonia. Makes it _slightly_ ammusing I guess  :Stick Out Tongue:  Liked to see Ben calling Phil, dad.. came out of no where as a shock!!

When Phil threw that bowling ball somewherw I thought Ben would get upset but he liked that hard stuff lol.

Yep it was alright  :Thumbsup:

----------


## shannisrules

why the hell did bert just bite an apple and put it back? what was the point is he just trying to wind up pauline by doing it or something

----------


## Chris_2k11

Zzzzzzzzz! This episode is sending me to sleep.

----------


## shannisrules

yay has she gone?? is that the end of noami please say it is there was too much sonia stuff in that epsidoe

----------


## littlemo

> there was too much sonia stuff in that epsidode


I'll agree with that! But I thought the episode overall was alright. A bit boring, but o.k in places.  

A nice introduction to Denise. 

I wish Jane would make up her mind. She's jealous of Chelsea, she does all that work, and when Grant finally makes another declaration about how he feels about her. She tells him she's off limits. She just needs to make a decision. 

Nice that Little Mo and Oliver made up. Funny quote when Big Mo said she'd punch his lights out! lol.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> yay has she gone?? is that the end of noami please say it is there was too much sonia stuff in that epsidoe


Naomi's not going anywhere for a while, I can tell you that much.  :Wal2l:

----------


## BlackKat

So, we're supposed to sympathise with Jane acting like a jealous harpy because the guy she cheated on Ian with...is now seeing someone else. Sorry, but no.

First reaction to Denise? Meh. Chelsea still needs to speak quicker.

And Charlie is angry because Oliver didn't instantly know Little Mo wouldn't hurt her kid after going out with her for all of two minutes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Shut up Charlie.

And how long did it take Charlie, Mo and Stacey to rehearse their little "We're the Slater family," speech, all spoken practically in unison. 

Why are Sonia, Martin and Pauline acting like they have any right to Rebecca. News flash -- Margaret is Becky's legal guardian. She is perfectly within her rights to decide if and when they see her. Just like, if Martin is made Becky's guardian, he is perfectly within his rights to stop Sonia seeing her. (And yes, vice versa).

Oh, and Naomi's solution to the problems with Sonia. "I'll just have to ignore it." Yes, that will solve everything.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And what the hell was with Psycho Joe?!?  :EEK!:

----------


## shannisrules

oh yeh i thought that too he was all nice then suddenly just snapped on bert and became really agressive?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

How did Diane Parish do for her first episode?  I don't watch the show anymore so didn't see her in action.

I rate her very highly from her other work.  I expect she outacted pretty much all the cast.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shannisrules

she only got a few lines i didnt think much of her not enough to tell really

----------


## BlackKat

> How did Diane Parish do for her first episode?  I don't watch the show anymore so didn't see her in action.
> 
> I rate her very highly from her other work.  I expect she outacted pretty much all the cast.


She was okay. Didn't do a lot really - came in, shouted at Kevin (thinking he was the guy Chelsea was seeing) and then disappeared. Like I said, acting wise okay, but I guess it wasn't a scene she could do much with (in terms of emotion etc). Nothing really grabbed me about the character, just seemed like another gobby female to me. I suppose we'll see when she has more scenes though.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> She was okay. Didn't do a lot really - came in, shouted at Kevin (thinking he was the guy Chelsea was seeing) and then disappeared. )


Ah I see, the common EE scriptwriters ploy - the 'misunderstanding' issue.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Not missing much then I guess.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Thanks everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> yay has she gone?? is that the end of noami please say it is there was too much sonia stuff in that epsidoe


Shannisrules, I advise you to go to this link at once.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An average episode tonight, i found that the best thing about the episode was Denise's first appearance. It was excellent and i think i will like her character, i really think Diane Parish is a good actress too so i am expecting highly from her. I am glad Little Mo and Oliver made up, that was really sweet :Smile:  
I found the Naomi/Sonia story with Rebecca boring and Joe and Bert are starting to really annoy me :Angry:  
Overall 5/10 :Smile:

----------


## Pixie

the martin/sonia/rebecca story is annoying me at the moment as martin and Sonia (especiallY) dont really seem to care about  Margret. They want her to make them legal quardians when she dies but dont seem atall bothetred that they are talking about her death like its no big deal!

----------


## Johnny Allen

> An average episode tonight, i found that the best thing about the episode was Denise's first appearance. It was excellent and i think i will like her character, i really think Diane Parish is a good actress too so i am expecting highly from her. 
> Overall 5/10


She made quite an entrance which was good, I expect Diane Parish to bring quite a bit to the soap she's a top actress. Joe going psycho on Bert was a bit suprising but than it's good to see he has another side to him, and he isn't a full push over when it comes to Bert like I thought he was.

----------


## Siobhan

I could understand where Sonia was coming from last night. you do think what if when it comes to kids.. This is her baby she is losing all over again because she did something that she wanted to.. the girl does one selfish thing in her life and she gets punished!!! Naomi should understand that if you take on someone with Kids, the kids always come first and I don't think she gets that. She was happy when it was just her and Sonia, she doesn't want to play families...

Diane Parish entrance was fantastic and Grant doing a runner Brill!!!  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## dddMac1

last night was ok.Can't stand Bert.i feel sorry for Sonia she does not know what she wants but the script writers have really ruined her character

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I agree that Naomi doesn't understand Sonia's predicament. But I suppose  it would be like that with any partner who takes up with somebody who has children, and doesn't have any of their own.

I didn't like what she said a while ago, asking her who she would choose if it came to a choice between her and Rebecca. When Sonia seemed to give the obvious answer, her daughter. She went mad. Of course she would choose her!

----------


## x Amby x

i thought it was quite a good episoe, the scenes with Martin, SOnia and Rebecca were quite cute- loved the look on Sonias face when Martin said he wanted a divorce! lol I quite like the relationship between Kevin and Denise, also im quite liking Chelsea as well!

----------


## littlemo

> i thought it was quite a good episoe, the scenes with Martin, SOnia and Rebecca were quite cute- loved the look on Sonias face when Martin said he wanted a divorce!


Yeah I thought it was good. Sonia should really make up her mind what she wants. How many times has he asked her if there's any chance they can get back together?! And every time she's replied 'no', and that she doesn't love him, or in one instance that she hated him. I'm glad Martin is making a clean break. 

Part of me would like to see them be a happy family, but I don't think she should do it just because she wants to be with Rebecca. She's made it obvious she doesn't love him. Neither of them should settle for second best.

----------


## sarah21

> Yeah I thought it was good. Sonia should really make up her mind what she wants. How many times has he asked her if there's any chance they can get back together?! And every time she's replied 'no', and that she doesn't love him, or in one instance that she hated him. I'm glad Martin is making a clean break. 
> 
> Part of me would like to see them be a happy family, but I don't think she should do it just because she wants to be with Rebecca. She's made it obvious she doesn't love him. Neither of them should settle for second best.


I agree Littlemo, but I still think Sonia is responding to the problems she has had over the last 6 years. Since Carol left them, her life has had so many problems and she hasn't dealt with them properly. She has never sorted out the Chloe/Jamie situations with Martin. They have never discussed what's happened, mainly because Sonia won't talk about it, it's done and it hurts so what is the point is her attitude. I don't think she is doing this just because she wants to be with Rebecca. It was irrational the way she dismissed Naomi tonight. She has behaved so out of character lately and I think she is finally starting to crack up.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really liked last night's episode, the Sonia/Martin/Rebecca stuff was so sweet, it's good that they are trying to be a proper family. I just hope Pauline doesn't ruin it.  :Mad:  
I really like Denise and Chelsea, they are fab additions, and i am glad Little Mo is in the clear.  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

i dont think im going ti like that chelsea she seems to be a spoilt little brat!
thought martin was spot on when he asked sonia for a divorce!

----------


## Jojo

First time i've watched in ages - go Martin.  I think he actually showed some maturity for a change, and good on him for saying about a divorce.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Finally Martin makes a well thought decission! I did not see it coming, and neither did Sonia. Good for you Martin, and please stick to your decission! :Clap:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Really hope Martin is serious about a divorce, didnt understand why she looked dissapointed shes been saying for ages now she no longer loves him, it was her who left him

----------


## JustJodi

*Martin was not getting her hopes up, she just assumed  that was what he was talking about getting back together..... the divorce musta really floored her.  I bet she goes back to her place and takes it all out on Naomi and blames her for every thing that went wrong in her life,*
*I also hope Martin  sticks to his guns and divorces that cow, cos she doesn't deserve Martin,why is she all upset and disapointed, she is the one who left him not for another man but a woman. I say  to Martin.*

----------


## BlackKat

Naomi to Sonia (paraphrasing here): Why can you fake it for him but not for me?
My dirty mind: *Laughs*

 :Rotfl:   :Lol: 


Oh, and Ben is an evil child. *shudder*

----------


## Katy

Ben is so vile, i wanted to punch him every time he came on screen, he was so nasty. Grant and phil made me laugh and Dot going on strike. 

Stupid Mo getting the wrong end of the stick.

----------


## shannisrules

alright epsidoe, phil and grant were good did anyon eelse notice staey (lacey) has ahd like half a fringe put in?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Stupid Mo getting the wrong end of the stick.


Yeah well that seems to happen to her a lot!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes it was the typical EE cliche wasn't it?  You knew she would arrive at the wrong moment. *Yawn* change the record Elstree.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Yes I did watch today for the first time in ages, and after that episode I can assure you that it will be the last time I will watch it for a while once more.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha the one night you watched it Richie, the one night I never bothered.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a coincidence eh?!

I normally seem to pick the bad episodes to watch, though reading through some recent comments it's not much of a lottery.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yes it was the typical EE cliche wasn't it? You knew she would arrive at the wrong moment. *Yawn* change the record Elstree.  
> 
> Yes I did watch today for the first time in ages, and after that episode I can assure you that it will be the last time I will watch it for a while once more.


Is that a definit promiss! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Is that a definit promiss!


Well I may watch Lil Moooooooooooooooooo's exit next week (not the whole week though), and then I'll resume my 'boycott'.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What have you been watching instead Richie? lol

----------


## sarah21

> *Martin was not getting her hopes up, she just assumed  that was what he was talking about getting back together..... the divorce musta really floored her.  I bet she goes back to her place and takes it all out on Naomi and blames her for every thing that went wrong in her life,*
> *I also hope Martin  sticks to his guns and divorces that cow, cos she doesn't deserve Martin,why is she all upset and disapointed, she is the one who left him not for another man but a woman. I say  to Martin.*


Yes but when Martin heard that Sonia was upset, he went running around to see her. Sonia is starting to realise that she has made a very big mistake but is it too late?

Don't forget, when Martin hit rock bottom and his world fell apart, it was Sonia who sorted him out. And that was after he messed up her life in the first place.

Grant is starting to annoy me, his return has been a big disappointment. Loved it when Dot went on strike. She isn't daft!  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I've been tempted to get the old video tapes out of EE episodes from the 80s and 90s.  However I decided to do other constructive things instead...


...like washing my hair (literally), having a bath, doing the washing up, doing the ironing in the kitchen, or filling up the car at the nearby garage.  I've been making myself useful.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am watching tonight's episode on BBC 3 after but from the comments i have heard so far, it seems like it was an ok episode tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I've been tempted to get the old video tapes out of EE episodes from the 80s and 90s. However I decided to do other constructive things instead...
> 
> 
> ...like washing my hair (literally), having a bath, doing the washing up, doing the ironing in the kitchen, or filling up the car at the nearby garage. I've been making myself useful.


Sounds interesting, hahaha, well I watch it because there are some highlights, and Dutch soaps are even to awfull to mention.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow, the Mrs will be pleased Richie. haha

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Wow, the Mrs will be pleased Richie. haha


Yeah maybe she can send you round some time!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm only allowed to iron and wash up in the UK.  Sorry.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I'm only allowed to iron and wash up in the UK. Sorry.


Ah damn, well if I promis some a little bit of Britain in The Netherlands!! :Crying:

----------


## chance

> Naomi to Sonia (paraphrasing here): Why can you fake it for him but not for me?
> My dirty mind: *Laughs*
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Oh, and Ben is an evil child. *shudder*


Gary to martin : since you told sonia you wanted a divorce shes turned into godzilla!!    :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
Finally someone who speaks and sees the truth!

----------


## chance

> Ben is so vile, i wanted to punch him every time he came on screen, he was so nasty. Grant and phil made me laugh and Dot going on strike. 
> 
> Stupid Mo getting the wrong end of the stick.


Id like to hit her with a stick,the sharp pointy end!

----------


## chance

> Yes but when Martin heard that Sonia was upset, he went running around to see her. Sonia is starting to realise that she has made a very big mistake but is it too late?
> 
> Don't forget, when Martin hit rock bottom and his world fell apart, it was Sonia who sorted him out. And that was after he messed up her life in the first place.
> 
> Grant is starting to annoy me, his return has been a big disappointment. Loved it when Dot went on strike. She isn't daft!


They have totally ruined the grant character for me,huge disapointment! Fed up of me tarzan you jane routine.yawn fest or what.

Also,how pathetic was Ruby in tonights eppy??

----------


## littlemo

What did you think of Stacey's behaviour tonight? I mean she was trying her best to be civil to Dot, but her attitude is priceless! 

Give her a chance Stacey. Who doesn't like Dot?!

----------


## matt1378

ruby was well annoying yet again :Rotfl:

----------


## chance

> ruby was well annoying yet again


Immature little moo cow!  :Smile:  

Who did she think she was?

----------


## Katy

im going off Ruby to, i laughed when Jake said to her, "Ruby dont you think hes to old for you". 

Ben was so out of order, I know how your mummy died. The evil little boy. I really hate him.

----------


## chance

> im going off Ruby to, i laughed when Jake said to her, "Ruby dont you think hes to old for you". 
> 
> Ben was so out of order, I know how your mummy died. The evil little boy. I really hate him.


I missed that when he said that,cant stand that kid anyway but also hate courtney.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Grant is the only hottie on the square with Jane, Chelesa and now Ruby after him.  What about Deano, Mickie and Jake they would be before Grant for me. Ben is turning into Damian the devil child, i liked him at first but not now. Little Mo storyline and Naomi/Sonia storyline is boring. I noticed Stacey's hair as well. The fringe doesn't look well on her.

----------


## Katy

i liked the diane parish scenes with Kevin, i think shell be a good addition to the show from what ive seen so far.

----------


## dddMac1

ok episode last night.Ben may be a Bit evil but so can courtney as well.Grant never killed Tiffany.it was funny when Dot went beserk when Stacey Joe and Bert came over for tea

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> alright epsidoe, phil and grant were good did anyon eelse notice staey (lacey) has ahd like half a fringe put in?


Yep I noticed it straight away and I think it suits her well  :Thumbsup:  Looks very nice!!

----------


## shannisrules

did tiffany die because her and grant had an arguement then she went out in a stress but a car hit her in the road? i also think ben wasnt being ben in that episode but i spose courtney was asking for it

----------


## Siobhan

> did tiffany die because her and grant had an arguement then she went out in a stress but a car hit her in the road? i also think ben wasnt being ben in that episode but i spose courtney was asking for it


Tiffany was leaving grant cause she found out he was having an affair with her mum but grant grabbed courtney and ran out of the vic, tiffany gave chase and got knocked down. Previous to this, tiffany "fell" down the stairs, I say feel cause it is still unsure if she was pushed by grant, she got a head injury and the second knock (from the car) caused her death. Frank and Grant were cleared at the inquiry

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Tiffany was leaving Grant, and as she left the Vic, Grant yanked Tiffany off her, knocking her onto an icy road outside.  Frank was just coming around the corner in his car, as he had attended some business do.  He turned into Bridge St, about to pull up outside the Vic, when at the last second he sees Tiff trying to get up off the icy road - too late.  He hits her and she is killed almost instantly.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Tiffany was leaving Grant, and as she left the Vic, Grant yanked Tiffany off her, knocking her onto an icy road outside. Frank was just coming around the corner in his car, as he had attended some business do. He turned into Bridge St, about to pull up outside the Vic, when at the last second he sees Tiff trying to get up off the icy road - too late. He hits her and she is killed almost instantly.


It was one of the episodes I saw before getting hooked on EE, but I recollect the same!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was one of the best EastEnders moments of all time. (I don't mean that in a horrible way btw! haha)

----------


## shannisrules

> It was one of the best EastEnders moments of all time.(I don't mean that in a horrible way btw! haha)


its hard to tell with you what with you being sarcastic a lot of the tim elol but i watched it on youtube and i reckon it was a really good episode!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode last night, the best scenes were with Kevin/Denise but Stacey was great once again last night, being rude to Dot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its hard to tell with you what with you being sarcastic a lot of the tim elol but i watched it on youtube and i reckon it was a really good episode!


Sarcastic? Me?!  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

> An ok episode last night, the best scenes were with Kevin/Denise but Stacey was great once again last night, being rude to Dot.


I think Stacey's got the attitude of, if somebody doesn't like me I'm going to be horrible to them. Instead of trying to be friendly, she acts up. To be fair to her, Dot did call her a 'flibbity jibbit'. She's judged her before she's really got to know her. But I think Stacey will realise that if she wants to be with Bradley, she'll have to make the effort. And I think she does care about him enough to try. 

Other than the Brannings and Stacey I didn't find the episode entertaining. This Kevin/Denise thing might get interesting when they start having some proper scenes together, but the conversation about the film was just boring. 

The Little Mo thing didn't interest me either.

----------


## BlackKat

I'd be more invested in Little Mo/Oliver if they hadn't been going out for all of 5 minutes. For the majority of that time, Freddie was in hospital so they were hardly getting to know each other. There's been no build up, so I just have no investment in the relationship. Same with Jane/Grant -- it doesn't work as a lust-fueled affair because there's no sexual chemistry, and it doesn't work as a love affair because there's been no build up for it.

I liked the scenes with the Brannings (Bradley was quite scarily attractive when he started yelling at the three men in the pub.) I quite like the dynamic of the three men, Dot and Bradley with Stacey popping round every now and again to be her usual charming self.

The scenes with Phil and Courtney were nice. I'm beginning to like her more than I did when she first arrived. Unlike Ben who's now beginning to creep me out.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah, well maybe Thursday will be more entertaining!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was average, why can't Oliver and Little Mo just get together?!?! At the end, i was just cringing, why can't they reveal their feelings for each other?!?! They both like each other, they are both interested!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Stacey annoyed me tonight the way she was speaking to little mo about her not being good enough for the doctor. I'm sorry but their was just no need!  :Nono:   :Mad:  
For once she should have kept her mouth shut.

----------


## Siobhan

This is what I don't get.. Courtney moved to Brazil when she was 2, Why does she have a thick london accent? Ok, she heard Grant talk but surely living in a country for years, you would at least have an accent and know some of the language... again Eastender failed to spot this.

----------


## Katy

im getting a bit sick of Grant and Jane, who cares and with Mo and the doctor. Its quite uinrealistic they hardly know each other. I think courtneys great really funny, and was so cute when she was talking to Phil last night. 

I wonder what Bradley and Jim are going to about nick.

----------


## JustJodi

*While the guys were cleaning up in the kitchen, the house phone rang, Jim went to answer it it was Dots son Nick calling from prison, and Bradley went in to find out what was going on,,and Jim swore him secrecy until he could figure out how to tell Dot, that Nick had terminal cancer,, that was what they were talking about,,,*

----------


## JustJodi

> This is what I don't get.. Courtney moved to Brazil when she was 2, Why does she have a thick london accent? Ok, she heard Grant talk but surely living in a country for years, you would at least have an accent and know some of the language... again Eastender failed to spot this.


 
*And Ben, he lived in Africa for a long time too,, well most of his life, and I presume he does not have an accent either???? Ok we have seen Grant scream Spanish at Carla on the fone, you would think at times Courtney may slip into speaking Spanish to Grant.. if she wants to JUST TALK to Daddy *

----------


## callummc

after being on holiday i had to watch 6 episodes last night to catch up,and to be honest i was getting bored and fed up,ruby,little mo,sonia,naomi and martin really got on my nerves,i feel like i've been overdosed on whinging and ee is certainly slipping again,

----------


## Katy

overdosed on whinging i like it. You are right though it is going downhill again. you havent missed much really.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> *And Ben, he lived in Africa for a long time too,, well most of his life, and I presume he does not have an accent either???? Ok we have seen Grant scream Spanish at Carla on the fone, you would think at times Courtney may slip into speaking Spanish to Grant.. if she wants to JUST TALK to Daddy *


Mind you I would rather they talked in cockney accents then them attempting other accents, I mean look what happened with Den's daughter, Vicky and the actress attempting a diabolical American accent, may be they learned after that mistake.

I really was bored last night with EE, although I like Kevin and Denise together bantering, those two have a very good chemistry, and so far I have enjoyed the addition of Diane Parish.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ok episode, liked Denise and Kevin scenes. Little Mo and Olivier do not work as a couple.

----------


## Kim

Is it just me or has Stacey dyed her hair a little darker?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Is it just me or has Stacey dyed her hair a little darker?


No i do think that she has dyed her hair slightly darker, i have noticed this over the past few episodes, i think she has a new hairstyle, looks nice though.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> No i do think that she has dyed her hair slightly darker, i have noticed this over the past few episodes, i think she has a new hairstyle, looks nice though.


I'm not sure about it. I think it looks a bit strange.

----------


## littlemo

Nice episode! Liked the stuff with Stacey and Bradley. Stacey making the effort.

What did you think of Stacey telling Dot about Nick having cancer?! You can see she felt bad about it, but I don't think it would have been hard to get up and walk away from her. Jim might have told Dot eventually, with probing from Bradley. 

Nice moment when Stacey saw the scan pictures. You could see she was overwhelmed by it. But Dot didn't mention the sex of the baby, I'd think Sharon would want to know that. 

This Sonia/Martin/Rebecca thing is continuing to annoy me. Billy and Honey are getting married in June, that's nice for them! And Phil's being kind to Courteney, I didn't think he liked her much.

----------


## BlackKat

Everything I need to know in life I learned from EastEnders: When all else fails, blackmail a vicar. Twice if need be.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Because of course it's one rule for the Mitchells and another for everyone else.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey was right she could not let Dot slander Nick, she would not be able to live with herself if she found out later.

----------


## littlemo

> Stacey was right she could not let Dot slander Nick, she would not be able to live with herself if she found out later.


Yeah, but just because he has cancer, it doesn't change what kind of a person he is. He's a drug addict, that could have just as easily killed him. But because it's cancer is Dot supposed to feel sympathy?! He's still as bad as Dot says he is. 

Also if Dot had found out later, she wouldn't blame Stacey for not saying anything. Jim would get the blame and Stacey wouldn't be involved. I'm not sure I agree with what Stacey did. It didn't seem like she was badgered into telling Dot the truth. And she blurted it out. It wasn't like she thought about it and realised that she had to be honest. 

But she did seem to feel bad about the situation, and she does deserve to be forgiven. I like Stacey!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah, but just because he has cancer, it doesn't change what kind of a person he is. He's a drug addict, that could have just as easily killed him. But because it's cancer is Dot supposed to feel sympathy?! He's still as bad as Dot says he is. 
> 
> Also if Dot had found out later, she wouldn't blame Stacey for not saying anything. Jim would get the blame and Stacey wouldn't be involved. I'm not sure I agree with what Stacey did. It didn't seem like she was badgered into telling Dot the truth. And she blurted it out. It wasn't like she thought about it and realised that she had to be honest. 
> 
> But she did seem to feel bad about the situation, and she does deserve to be forgiven. I like Stacey!


No she does not need to feel bad about the situation, Dot would feel bad if she talked ill about him and he would die. Nick is a nasty character and Dot knows, but he is still her son, whatever happened.

I like Stacey as well.

----------


## littlemo

> No she does not need to feel bad about the situation, Dot would feel bad if she talked ill about him and he would die. Nick is a nasty character and Dot knows, but he is still her son, whatever happened.
> 
> I like Stacey as well.


Yeah that's true, knowing Dot she probably would. I don't know what's made Nick the way he is?! Dot is such a kind person.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah that's true, knowing Dot she probably would. I don't know what's made Nick the way he is?! Dot is such a kind person.


His father was a cruel man as well, wasn't he? Didn't he force Dot? I thought there was mention of him being horrible, when Dot married Jim? :Ponder:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> His father was a cruel man as well, wasn't he? Didn't he force Dot? I thought there was mention of him being horrible, when Dot married Jim?


Yeah he was a real nasty man, thats why Dot was always apprenhensive about marrying Jim

----------


## dddMac1

ok episode last night.Nick may be a nasty character but he is Dots son and it is understandable that she is upset stacey was right in telling her.that was a good one when peggy blackmailed the Vicar

----------


## BlackKat

What was with the evil Pussykins?  :Searchme:  Odd. And I'm getting slightly fed up with Ben wiping away a solitary tear everytime they want us to know he's sad.

Honey's wedding dress looked like she was about to become a victorian governess. Or like it had been made from a curtain Sound of Music style. Oh, hey, even both.

Sonia has not so merrily skipped from the most boring marriage on Earth to the most boring lesbian non-relationship on Earth. Well done Sonia, well done.

Impressed with the Dot storyline tonight, as well as last night. And Stacey/Bradley are fabby. Rest was pretty crap though.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight, best bits were Dot's scenes and Bradley/Stacey's scenes. I really like the Dot storyline with Nick having cancer, some great acting from June Brown and John Bardon tonight. I am glad Jim is standing by Dot though when she's going to see Nick.  :Smile:  
The Sonia/Naomi scenes were tiresome, isn't Naomi's friend in the Basil Brush Show???
The Honey/Billy scenes were ok, a bit ridiculous though, and i am glad Ben told Phil the truth about how Freddie got his injuries, atleast he confessed.  :Smile:  
Overall 7/10  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

Haven't really been watching this week but noticed tonight how much Stacey is starting to look more like Kat - the earings, the hair and the make up. Scary. :Ninja:  

Sonia and Naomi are so boring. I don't see any spark or chemistry between them, it all looks so awkard and false. I have never seen so little chemistry between a couple since, well, the last rubbish EE couple of Alfie/Little Mo.

----------


## shannisrules

enjoyed the scenes between phil/ben and dot/jim they were good but i didnt like the sonia stuff boring as usual

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Glad Bradley forgive Stacey, they are so cute. I wish they would hurry up and split Sonia and Naomi up its getting boring and so predictable, i knew she wouldnt say she was with Naomi lastnight. Phil and Ben was very cute loved that, but what a little devil is Courtney the sooner Grant comes back the better.

----------


## Florijo

> Glad Bradley forgive Stacey, they are so cute. I wish they would hurry up and split Sonia and Naomi up its getting boring and so predictable, i knew she wouldnt say she was with Naomi lastnight. Phil and Ben was very cute loved that, but what a little devil is Courtney the sooner Grant comes back the better.


I agree, it's so obvious that Naomi and Sonia are not a long term relationship (in soap terms I mean). Can anyone see any chemistry between them at all?

----------


## Katy

Finally Ben tells the truth, courtney made me laugh so much last night, Uncle Billy, Honey doesnt love you. 

Sonia and Naomi were so iritating last night.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Cannot stand Courtney, spoiled brat. Shouting at grown ups like that. Bleh, I do feel sorry about her and Grant though. Dot and Jim always thumbs up. Where has Pat gone? She lights up the square any day!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Arghhhhhhhhh!! I hate Courtney soooooo much!! Her emotions, the way she acts, what she says.. Everything!! She's so evil to Ben... and singing stupid little things.. I just can't stand her  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Where has Pat gone? She lights up the square any day!


She lights up *on* the square any day too.  :Smile: 

I expect she's gone looking for some more earrings.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> She lights up *on* the square any day too. 
> 
> I expect she's gone looking for some more earrings.


Hahaha you are right maybe the minimart ran out of fags as well, so she needed to restock somewhere of the square.

----------


## Kim

> Arghhhhhhhhh!! I hate Courtney soooooo much!! Her emotions, the way she acts, what she says.. Everything!! She's so evil to Ben... and singing stupid little things.. I just can't stand her


I don't like her either. The way she said that Ben was deaf, that's just unforgivable, on top of her being a spoilt brat and attention seeking.

----------


## Kim

> She lights up *on* the square any day too. 
> 
> I expect she's gone looking for some more earrings.


Jake's been notibly absent since the Johnny and Danny stuff, and he works at the bookies, so it doesn't look like anyone that has anything to do with the bookies is needed anymore. Also, Billy has moved out with Honey so there's not really anyone left that she can connect with, and the focus seems to be on the newly introduced members of her family.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well obviously Jake's future on EE has already been decided (see spoilers).   :Smile: 

Doesn't Pat still live with her long lost, distant, fourth-descending nieces and nephews?


I guess June Brown is on a break now for a number of weeks reading last night's replies.  Good, no need for me to tune in again then.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake's been notibly absent since the Johnny and Danny stuff, and he works at the bookies, so it doesn't look like anyone that has anything to do with the bookies is needed anymore.


Jake's working at the club now with Ruby and (until he left recently) Grant.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Cannot stand Courtney, spoiled brat. Shouting at grown ups like that. Bleh, I do feel sorry about her and Grant though. Dot and Jim always thumbs up. Where has Pat gone? She lights up the square any day!


I have to agree with you, Courtney annoys me so much!! so the actress chosen must be really good at playing the spoilt brat, because that's what i see Courtney as, a spoilt brat!

----------


## stacyefc

i have to disagree i like courtney i know shes spoilt but she is good in it. in soaps they usually don't show kids like her who are that spoilt and in real life you do get kids like that ( my cousin for one)

i think ben is so cute did you see him last night when he told phil

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

True stacyefc but it's sooooo annoying!!

----------


## emma_strange

Is it just me or is Ben soo cute when he calls Phil dad, and when he aksed Phil if he wanted to watch cartoons with him.

----------


## Katy

no i thought it was creepy. 

Just watched bits of the omnibus, the Billy and honey scenes were so funny.

----------


## shannisrules

i love the bit where courtney goes billy billy! h-o-n-e-y dont loooove you! its a typical kid of her age to do something like that and when ben was in the living room she poked him and said ey! ey! i thought that was funny

----------


## Dutchgirl

> i love the bit where courtney goes billy billy! h-o-n-e-y dont loooove you! its a typical kid of her age to do something like that and when ben was in the living room she poked him and said ey! ey! i thought that was funny


Is it ok on your side of the channel for a child to behave like that? If it is to other children, but not to grown ups?

----------


## shannisrules

im not saying that im saying i liked the way she said it because all kids take the mick out of people like that and make silly little rhymes up

----------


## Dutchgirl

> im not saying that im saying i liked the way she said it because all kids take the mick out of people like that and make silly little rhymes up


You are right they do. And Billy does not get a lot of respect anyway in the Mitchell household.

----------


## Florijo

Ben is so creepy...I thought he was sweet at first but that smile he gave when he said "I know how your mum died" or something like that was  :Ninja:  Can't blame it on Mitchell upbringing as he wasn't brought up by them so I blame the Mitchell genes.

----------


## BlackKat

Please tell me that once Little Mo leaves we will never ever have to hear Charlie say "She's my little girl," again.  :Wal2l:  Speaking of...Little Mo's what, 28? Why is everyone so upset about her moving out (just like they were upset about Kat, Zoe etc). That is generally what people do once they're past the teen years. Move out. Charlie - way too clingy. By the way, Little Mo? When you've slept with a guy you are generally allowed to call him by his first name. I'm pretty sure 'Doctor' isn't Oliver's first name.

Ben? Still creepy, still evil.

Well it's a good thing all those weeks of Deano chasing Dawn were so much fun, because we're now going to see it all again with Chelsea.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I dislike Chelsea's sister based solely on her name because it is a ridiculous name. I thought Honey was bad. At least Honey doesn't sound like a character in a Mr Men book.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oi, little Ben watch your temper! Hitting a small child, what was he thinking?

----------


## soapyclean

Ben hurting Freddie was an accident, in fact I blame Jane for taking a phone call when she should've been looking after the kids. What child wouldn't want to get rid of someone who was hurting them??

As for Deano/Chelsea I agree a repeat of Deano/Dawn, I'll hold on how I feel about Chelsea see what they give her in the way of storylines. So far way better than Naomi, now that is one person they should put in the pub when Ben lights the matches  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope someone tells Peggy what Ben did to Freddie just shut her up the righteous cow. She was the same way with Mark she found out he had HIV and now her treatment of Little Mo. Does Billy not have anymore contact with Freddie he never seems to visit him at all. I know Honey is pregnant with hi s baby but after all Freddie is christened in Mitchell and Billy did bond with him in the end i thought he would have more contact.

----------


## Siobhan

> Please tell me that once Little Mo leaves we will never ever have to hear Charlie say "She's my little girl," again.  Speaking of...Little Mo's what, 28? Why is everyone so upset about her moving out (just like they were upset about Kat, Zoe etc). That is generally what people do once they're past the teen years. Move out. Charlie - way too clingy. By the way, Little Mo? When you've slept with a guy you are generally allowed to call him by his first name. I'm pretty sure 'Doctor' isn't Oliver's first name.


emmm that is what parents do.. I am 33 and my dad still calls me his little girl.. you never ever stop been someones baby and your kids will always be yours... Charlie has lost all his girls, he has a right to be clingy and the fact that Mo has been through more than the other makes him more protective!!!

In the suitation with Mo calling him doctor, that was just establishing boundaries.. if she calls him Doctor then there can't be anything going on with them... 

But I agree about Ben, I can see him been evil.. Ok this time was an accident, he hit back cause he was been hurt but I can still see a bit of evil in him.. Courtney is up front nasty (and so annoying I want to strangle her myself). Billy can only contact Freddie when Mo allows it, and if she says no then he can't do very much...

----------


## BlackKat

> emmm that is what parents do.. I am 33 and my dad still calls me his little girl.. you never ever stop been someones baby and your kids will always be yours... Charlie has lost all his girls, he has a right to be clingy and the fact that Mo has been through more than the other makes him more protective!!!


I know Little Mo is still Charlie's little girl - I just don't need to hear him repeatedly say it in that whining voice. He says it all the time. Everytime something happens to one of them it's "She's my little girl," or "I've let my little girl down."

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I know Little Mo is still Charlie's little girl - I just don't need to hear him repeatedly say it in that whining voice. He says it all the time. Everytime something happens to one of them it's "She's my little girl," or "I've let my little girl down."


your not the only one Blackkat trust me, me and my mum get wound up when he says it.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Yeay Little Mo standing up to bully Phil. No man can do to her which hasn't been allready done to her! So for her standing up to Phil is very realistic.
Oh I saw a member of the Miller household. (Dawn Swan(ning) behind the bar)

----------


## soapyclean

That was a good scene, Mo standing upto Phil. Then in the pub, the truth is about to come out. As we all know Peggy wont let it rest until she's found out what Mo meant.

----------


## tammyy2j

Little Mo stands up to Bully Phil but can't say anything to Peggy, if i was Mo i would have smacked her she should have told the truth infront of the whole pub or let Olivier tell it. I still prefer Billy and Little Mo as a couple to their current love interests Honey and Olivier. After all Little Mo was harping on about finding out what happen to Freddie, what Ben did she did nothing. I would have gone to the police, the social services if it were my child.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> I hope someone tells Peggy what Ben did to Freddie just shut her up the righteous cow. She was the same way with Mark she found out he had HIV and now her treatment of Little Mo. Does Billy not have anymore contact with Freddie he never seems to visit him at all. I know Honey is pregnant with hi s baby but after all Freddie is christened in Mitchell and Billy did bond with him in the end i thought he would have more contact.


why would billy have contact. freddie isnt his kid?

----------


## brenda1971

I thought it was good the way little mo stood up to phil.Why should Ben get away with it.And I just wanted to slap peggy

----------


## Katy

peggy is really evil to mo, shes not done anything wrong. I really hate Ben!!!. I cant stand the character.

----------


## tammyy2j

> why would billy have contact. freddie isnt his kid?


When Little Mo and Billy split up Billy still wanted to see Freddie since he had bonded with him and now he never mentions or sees Freddie. I know he isn't Billy's child but afterall Billy was his step dad at the beginning. I thought Billy especially after growing up in care would have stayed in contact with Freddie.

----------


## Johnny Allen

well Im really liking Denise she seems to be a great addition to the show, Deano does make me laugh he's such an idiot I cant help but laugh. Way to go Mo standing up to Phil.

----------


## Katy

Deanos just a plonker, i like Kevin and Carly though. Diane Parish is really good in it. Shes agreat addition i agree.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, I am glad Little Mo stuck up to Phil, good on her!! She definetly proved to him that she is not a pushover, i really want Little Mo and Dr. Oliver to get together too.  :Smile:  
I wish Peggy knew the truth about what happened with Freddie, i am tired of her shouting her mouth off to Little Mo calling her a "child beater" in last night's episode, i just wish she knew Ben was responsible then Peggy would definetly keep her mouth shut!
The Deano/Foxes stuff was ok, what was with Sonia hiding the film though??  :Confused:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> what was with Sonia hiding the film though??


Billy made a lot of comments, regarding the film as a girlie thing, and that it is nice that Sonia can watch it with Naomi. Them being the same gender would make it more easy as they would share interests. Sonia was really annoyed when Billy emphasized her being Gay. That is what I make of the situation. She is still not fully comfortable at her being Gay or Bisexual. :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> Billy made a lot of comments, regarding the film as a girlie thing, and that it is nice that Sonia can watch it with Naomi. Them being the same gender would make it more easy as they would share interests. Sonia was really annoyed when Billy emphasized her being Gay. That is what I make of the situation. She is still not fully comfortable at her being Gay or Bisexual.


I saw it more as she wanted to go out rather than stay in, so pretended they didn't have a film to watch.

----------


## Kim

> why would billy have contact. freddie isnt his kid?


Before he got together with Honey, Billy seemed to genuinely care for Freddie, Little Mo is more than reasonable with it so Billy has contact. It was also evident that deep down, Mo still wanted Billy as a part of her life, so access would be the perfect opportunity.

----------


## BlackKat

Lord, that last scene was painful to watch. Poor Tom Ellis...outacted by a stuffed monkey.

----------


## Katy

took the words write out of my mouth, the best bit was Stacey shouting through the door. Thought the Billy and Honey scenes were great, Great choice of song  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> Lord, that last scene was painful to watch. Poor Tom Ellis...outacted by a stuffed monkey.


Ha ha. I actually thought it was quite sweet. It may not have been the best performance, but if it was just left at that. I think it would have been an o.k ending. But us soap addicts know what's coming up so it spoils it a bit!

Strange conversation between Carly and Sonia. Carly's getting close to Martin, you'd think they wouldn't see eye to eye, but clearly they get on alright. Probably leading up to next week. 

Sweet moments between Billy and Honey. I found the stuff about her picking a song quite funny. You had to laugh, when she said her short list was made up of 27 songs. And the final choice of song, was a weird one. They make a good couple. 

Nothing more to say really. Oh I forgot Grant. Glad he's back. Can't believe that was an after thought.

----------


## littlemo

> took the words write out of my mouth, the best bit was Stacey shouting through the door. Thought the Billy and Honey scenes were great, Great choice of song


It was a bit inapporpriate of Stacey to shout through the door, wasn't it?! I'm sure Little Mo would start shouting if something upsetting was going on. They were trying to have a private conversation.

----------


## Kim

> It was a bit inapporpriate of Stacey to shout through the door, wasn't it?! I'm sure Little Mo would start shouting if something upsetting was going on. They were trying to have a private conversation.


Well after everything Stacey has had to grow up hearing of her cousins experiencing, you can't blame the poor kid for looking out for Mo, especially after the childhood she has had, and what happened between Zoe and Dennis, Kat and Alfie and Mo and Billy.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just one more episode left of lil mo.  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Well after everything Stacey has had to grow up hearing of her cousins experiencing, you can't blame the poor kid for looking out for Mo, especially after the childhood she has had, and what happened between Zoe and Dennis, Kat and Alfie and Mo and Billy.


Yeah, you could see she was just trying to look out for her. I suppose it's quite understandable. But I do think sometimes people should back off a little bit. There is such a thing as privacy. 

But I am a fan of Stacey, it's just her way isn't it?!

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Wal2l:  Boring, boring, boring! Yawn, that was an awful episode. It nearly brought tears to my eyes, for all the wrong reasons. Please get your act together EE. Kacey Ainsworth has done so much better, there is nothing left for her to do. And the Doctor very disappointing indeed! I had high hopes for him!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well they both disappear in a matter of hours so they won't annoy you any more.  :Smile: 

I won't be watching tonight but I'm sad that Kacey's leaving.  She was a great character for her first few years, with Trevor and then with Billy.  She was never the same though after her character destruction in the Berridge days, what with Graham the rapist and then Molfie.  :Sick:  

Couldn't care less about the Doc though.  Bring back Dr Legg.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Stupid scriptwriters. Why do they do it?!

----------


## littlemo

I think Little Mo should have left with Oliver, but at least they left it open for them to get together, at a later date. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that they get married at some point in the future.

How obvious was that Martin/Carly thing?! I knew it was going to happen soon, but when I heard Sonia talk about her and Martin going to allotments together before, I knew it. It was just stupid! 

I like Martin and Carly as a couple. He should be with her. Sonia had her chance, there's no point trying to rehash old ground now. She's still with Naomi for christ sake. You could understand if they'd broken up, but her behaviour is not fair to anybody. I'm starting to feel sorry for Naomi. 

It seems like Carla's going to be good.

----------


## BlackKat

Not sure what I'm supposed to think of that episode to be honest. All rather bizarre.


So, I'll mention the little things. Like Stacey's, "Because you wanted them more than they wanted you." Love her...but she really needs to work on her tact.

As does Sonia on her post-split conversations. The best places they used to have sex...not really recommended.

----------


## sarah21

> I think Little Mo should have left with Oliver, but at least they left it open for them to get together, at a later date. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that they get married at some point in the future.
> 
> How obvious was that Martin/Carly thing?! I knew it was going to happen soon, but when I heard Sonia talk about her and Martin going to allotments together before, I knew it. It was just stupid! 
> 
> I like Martin and Carly as a couple. He should be with her. Sonia had her chance, there's no point trying to rehash old ground now. She's still with Naomi for christ sake. You could understand if they'd broken up, but her behaviour is not fair to anybody. I'm starting to feel sorry for Naomi. 
> 
> It seems like Carla's going to be good.


Little Mo was right to go on her own. She does need to stand on her own two feet and not rely on others for her happiness. Only then will she be able to have a successful relationship with Oliver.

The Martin/Carly thing was too obvious, as is the fact that he suddenly seems to have recovered from Sonia overnight. I don't like Carly, she drives me mad, but perhaps they will be a good couple because if he can move on within a couple of months, his feelings for Sonia were never genuine. It takes much, much longer than that.

I will never feel sorry for Naomi. You mess in someone's marriage and that is the risk you take. She deserves to get hurt. Sonia is so mixed up and confused which all stems from her past and the fact that she has never faced up to anything. I can see her life spiralling out of control, but it is already. Martin caused most of the mess in her life but she helped and supported him when his life hit rock bottom. Unfortunately, the Fowlers aren't as forgiving.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I like Carly, she is down to earth and really seems to go with Martin, that stupid marriage with a passionate Greek is to much odf for her. Little Mo should stand on her own two feet. Maybe she can hook up with Doc in the future.

----------


## BlackKat

> The Martin/Carly thing was too obvious, as is the fact that he suddenly seems to have recovered from Sonia overnight. I don't like Carly, she drives me mad, but perhaps they will be a good couple because if he can move on within a couple of months, his feelings for Sonia were never genuine. It takes much, much longer than that.
> 
> I will never feel sorry for Naomi. You mess in someone's marriage and that is the risk you take. She deserves to get hurt. Sonia is so mixed up and confused which all stems from her past and the fact that she has never faced up to anything. I can see her life spiralling out of control, but it is already. Martin caused most of the mess in her life but she helped and supported him when his life hit rock bottom. Unfortunately, the Fowlers aren't as forgiving.


So Sonia's suddenly allowed to run off with Naomi...but Martin isn't allowed to move on?!? _Sonia_ is the one messing people about, and maybe she does have reasons for her behaviour, but it doesn't change the behaviour itself. She was married to Martin, she went off with Naomi, made Naomi believe Sonia loved her, and now she's backtracking and acting like she wants Martin back.

I think Martin's being as supportive as he can be, and as anyone can expect him to be. He's letting her see Rebecca, when actually he has no obligation to do so. Why should he have to tiptoe around the person who cheated on him? Why should he be helpful and supportive about her decision to leave him? It was her decision to make, Naomi didn't hold a gun to her head, and it's Sonia who has to deal with the consequences because she had an major part in making the situation. What about all the times Martin tried talking to her and she told him to get lost? When he tried telling her about Margaret's phone call and she said he was dead to her? Sonia is in no way the innocent in this, and I'm not saying Martin and Naomi are, but what they've done in the past, or what they're doing now, doesn't excuse her.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Yopu are so right, Martin has been very graceful towards Sonia, she is a manipulative, selfish cow. I used to like her very much.

----------


## littlemo

Martin is trying to move on, but he still loves Sonia, that much is obvious. I think if Sonia went and asked him to take her back,  he would still give her another chance. Carly is a nice pretty woman, but she's not his wife, and he doesn't have a child with her. I think he needs a bit of fun in his life right now but who knows what will happen in the future.

----------


## sarah21

> So Sonia's suddenly allowed to run off with Naomi...but Martin isn't allowed to move on?!? _Sonia_ is the one messing people about, and maybe she does have reasons for her behaviour, but it doesn't change the behaviour itself. She was married to Martin, she went off with Naomi, made Naomi believe Sonia loved her, and now she's backtracking and acting like she wants Martin back.
> 
> I think Martin's being as supportive as he can be, and as anyone can expect him to be. He's letting her see Rebecca, when actually he has no obligation to do so. Why should he have to tiptoe around the person who cheated on him? Why should he be helpful and supportive about her decision to leave him? It was her decision to make, Naomi didn't hold a gun to her head, and it's Sonia who has to deal with the consequences because she had an major part in making the situation. What about all the times Martin tried talking to her and she told him to get lost? When he tried telling her about Margaret's phone call and she said he was dead to her? Sonia is in no way the innocent in this, and I'm not saying Martin and Naomi are, but what they've done in the past, or what they're doing now, doesn't excuse her.


No, it doesn't excuse her. Of course it doesn't. What I'm saying is Sonia is in deep crisis at the moment largely because of the way Martin messed up her life in the past. She needs help and when Martin needed the help, it was Sonia who helped him get his life back on track. When everyone turned against Martin for killing Jamie, it was Sonia who forgave him and bought fruit from his stall when no one else would. When Pauline came to see Sonia about Jamie's death, it was Sonia who said that she didn't blame Martin and smoothed the way for him. When he came out of prison and nobody had any time for him, he blackmailed Kareena and grew pot and allowed Derek to take the blame, it was Sonia who helped him find stability. If it wasn't for her, Martin would have ended up back in prison, outcast by the square.

Sonia is a totally confused, mixed up girl who was vulnerable when Naomi decided she was going to break up this couple. And make no mistake about it, Naomi came to the square to do exactly that. She constantly put Martin down and said how he wasn't good enough for Sonia who at the time, stood up to Naomi and told her he was her husband and she had no right to talk about him like that. Anybody who interferes in a marriage deserves to get hurt and badly, so I've absolutely no sympathy for her at all.

As regards Rebecca, Martin had no right to go behind Sonia's back and ask for sole custody. He knows how much that child means to his wife and it is Sonia who has suffered the feelings of loss and regret over the last 5 years, not Martin. He is using Rebecca to make Sonia suffer for leaving him. Yes, he has every right to move on, BUT, if he is able to so quickly, then he never had genuine feelings for his wife anyway. I would like to see him make a go of it with Carly, she can cope with his mother from hell. I would like to see Sonia have her break down, sort herself out, go for custody of Rebecca and win and find someone who does love her and who hasn't caused her all this heartache.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> No, it doesn't excuse her. Of course it doesn't. What I'm saying is Sonia is in deep crisis at the moment largely because of the way Martin messed up her life in the past. She needs help and when Martin needed the help, it was Sonia who helped him get his life back on track. When everyone turned against Martin for killing Jamie, it was Sonia who forgave him and bought fruit from his stall when no one else would.


Well OK I agree with you on this part. I used to like her for that, wasn't sure why or how she could forgive him for Jamie's death. But she did because she wanted to. But she welcomed Naomi with open arms. Martin owes a lot to Sonia, but he is under the influence of his mother. Not even his brother and sister could stand up to her and left on many occasion, so why could he go against her? Sonia has the same rights as Martin regarding Rebbecca, and maybe she is cracking up but she needs to get her act together.

----------


## BlackKat

> No, it doesn't excuse her. Of course it doesn't. What I'm saying is Sonia is in deep crisis at the moment largely because of the way Martin messed up her life in the past. She needs help and when Martin needed the help, it was Sonia who helped him get his life back on track. When everyone turned against Martin for killing Jamie, it was Sonia who forgave him and bought fruit from his stall when no one else would. When Pauline came to see Sonia about Jamie's death, it was Sonia who said that she didn't blame Martin and smoothed the way for him. When he came out of prison and nobody had any time for him, he blackmailed Kareena and grew pot and allowed Derek to take the blame, it was Sonia who helped him find stability. If it wasn't for her, Martin would have ended up back in prison, outcast by the square.


But you can't use things like that as bargaining chips. You can't say "Sonia forgave him for that, he has to forgive her for this." Regardless of her reasons Sonia cheated on him and left him. How can Martin support her in that? What do you expect him to do? Everytime anyone has questioned Sonia's decision she's told them to go to hell. Martin isn't a mind reader. If she is just messed up and doesn't really want to be with Naomi -- how is he supposed to know that? How is he supposed to support her and help her sort her life out when she's giving out every impression that she's fine, and that it's everyone else who has the problem? The only person she's expressed any regrets to is Carly...and what can she do? It isn't just that Sonia isn't asking for help, it's that when people are offering she's throwing it back in their face.

----------


## Kim

I thought Friday's episode was ok, would like to see Martin and Carly as a couple but I don't think he'll get into a serious relationship just yet because of Rebecca. Until then she had bought out the responsible and rational side in Martin. I would have preferred it if Sonia caught him in a threesome with two men though, that way she would be getting more than she gave.

I thought the stuff with Little Mo was sweet. I don't think she'll stay without Oliver for too long though, as soon as she proves to herself that she can support her and her son unaided.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I missed friday's episode but i can't believe that Little Mo left without Oliver.  :EEK!:   My mum told me the outcome and i was really surprised......Little Mo and Oliver were meant to be but maybe Little Mo did make the right decision.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Little Mo and Oliver were meant to be but maybe Little Mo did make the right decision.



Well Little Mo has never seemed to know what's good for her very often in the past has she.

----------


## BlackKat

Naomi's backbone?!? Where'd that spring from?

Carla's not all that much of a big wow. Peggy's very annoying lately -- Phil and Grant are both past 40 they can take care of themselves woman.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...Actually, scrap that, they can't.

Jane's hair annoys me. Not so much the hair itself, it looks very nice, but the way it always, _always_ falls in front of her face when Grant walks in, just so she can flip it out the way in a way I think is supposed to be sexy but really, really isn't. Grant/Jane sucks. Maybe if we saw this amazing connection build up in between the chemistry-less fumblings, but darn it, we didn't, so I don't buy it.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Peggy's very annoying lately -- Phil and Grant are both past 40 they can take care of themselves woman.  ...Actually, scrap that, they can't.


Well any good mother thinks that her boy(s) cannot take care of themselves, even when they are married, so she no exception! :Rotfl: 

Well Naomi has the patience of an ant, but hey Martin has found a new girl, so where is Sonia gonna go? Ah oh yes she can run to grandad.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Naomi was so selfish when she asked Sonia "who do you care about most in the world?" Her answer would obviously be Rebecca because she is her own flesh and blood but Naomi had to sulk about it and resorted to telling Sonia to leave  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Martin and Carly seem quite nice together though, and Carla is a great addition, hope she stays with EE permanently.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I messed up my evening's plans, so watched EE tonight.  Blimey, talk about fingernails down the backboard, it was painful stuff.

Where do I start - Sonomi - already discussed.  :Thumbsdown:  

Grant and Carla - zzzz No chemistry.  Carla reminds me of that woman from Eldorado who kept shouting 'Maaarrrccooosss'.   :Thumbsdown:  

Billy and Honey's stag do.  :Thumbsdown:   :Sick:  

Bert and Joe's scheming.  :Thumbsdown:  

The Wicks.  :Thumbsdown:  

Nothing I saw made me smile, except for Naomi slagging off 'Saint' Son at the end.  Good girl.  :Thumbsup:  

Apart from that, very dull.  Very disappointing.

----------


## BlackKat

What's with Pauline's tan lately? In the scenes in the kitchen she was even surpassing Sharon's orangeness.  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That's happened several times over the years.  Suddenly Pauline gets a tan from nowhere.  Wendy Richard obviously enjoys her hols too much.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kim

> That's happened several times over the years.  Suddenly Pauline gets a tan from nowhere.  Wendy Richard obviously enjoys her hols too much.


Married life must have sent her a bit pale..... No wonder, what with Bert being under the same roof as her aswell.

----------


## Katy

i noticed the tan on Wendy Richard as well. 

Highlight was definatly stupid Sonia getting thrown out, she so pathetic. 

i thought Billy was quite funny and Loved honeys quote on not wanting to end up in Al-bin-ia

----------


## Siobhan

I honestly don't know what to say about last night!!! Martin and Carly is moving too quick.. there was no build up to this, just mates and now it is full on!!

Naomi chucking Sonia out was ok, she had no right to ask Sonia who was the most important person in her life. Sonia was lying, she was just using Naomi. She wanted out of her marriage and Naomi seemed to offer the excitement.. wonder if she will stay at Jim and Dot's now. 

Pauline and Joe, do they get back together at all or do we have to listen to this crap all the time

Grant and his latino lover!!!! Not believable, she is hot and young, he is old and bald (attractive in his own right) but why would someone fly 6000 miles to bag Grant???? she is up to something

----------


## Katy

lol, theres definatly something fishy about Carla. Courtney obviously doesnt like her very much. Jim and dots is turning into another tardis house, First Jim Dot, Bradley, Bert, Joe and Maybe sonia.

----------


## dddMac1

ok episode last night.Naomi was really selfish asking sonia what was more important

----------


## stacyefc

sonia is really doing my head in she has got a cheek to be annoyed about martin and carly.

i thought it was good when jane got jealous of grant and carla.

----------


## JustJodi

*When is Sonia leaving our screen ?????????? I am a bit tired of her whining ... surprised Gus did not mention her calls at the stag party,,* 
*I am already sick of Carla....EE could have hired some one that DOES HAVE A SPANISH/Brazillan accent......... * 
*It is sooooooooo obvious Jane likes Grant alot more than she is admitting.. but I wonder exactly what the attraction is ??  Grant has always been a womanizer ( at least that is what I have read) but why is he drawn to Jane.......???*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't think Sonia's leaving for over a year!  Same with Martin the lanky moron I believe.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That tan on Peggy was just toooooooo much :| Where did she go?!

I can spot a little Brazillian/Spanish accent coming out every now and then from Carla..

Courtney is alright actually..  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

*Peggy and Pauline both are looking like Sharon used to( Terra Cotta must be a common color with East Enders  ),, maybe a spray on tan or they spend alot of time in a tanning booth?????*
*Pauline looks like an old cracked shoe,, ......*
*Spicy if u were born and raised in Brazil your first language would be SPANISH,,,,,,,,, English may be her 2nd language,, and even if she is FLUENT in English,, her Spanish would be peppering her English ......*

----------


## BlackKat

> surprised Gus did not mention her calls at the stag party


Lol, I just noticed that. Sonia was in the pub while the stag night was going on over at Scarlets, and he obviously hadn't got back to her. He must have gone back to the flat to get changed before going to Scarlets, or checked his mobile depending on where she left the message...so he was obviously just completely ignoring her.  :Lol:   :Rotfl:  Don't blame him.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Peggy and Pauline both are looking like Sharon used to( Terra Cotta must be a common color with East Enders  ),, maybe a spray on tan or they spend alot of time in a tanning booth?????*
> *Pauline looks like an old cracked shoe,, ......*
> *Spicy if u were born and raised in Brazil your first language would be SPANISH,,,,,,,,, English may be her 2nd language,, and even if she is FLUENT in English,, her Spanish would be peppering her English ......*


Ehm Jodi, they speak Portugese in Brazil.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, i really like Carla, she's a great addition to the show!  :Smile:  

Sonia had a real cheek by asking Martin if she could move back in with him and Pauline, after she left him....not a good move!

There were quite some funny moments, what with Darren and Squiggle playing a prank on Chelsea and Denise seeing Chelsea's picture on Kevin's computer in the car lot! Classic!  :Big Grin:  

Billy's stag night was funny too.  :Big Grin:  

Pauline really has a bright tan!

----------


## littlemo

I actually enjoyed the Martin and Sonia stuff tonight, as bizarre as it might sound to some people. 

I really like Martin, he's got such a great vibe. The fact that he'd stay friends with Sonia after everything she's done to him, and give her support, because the person who she left him for has dumped her. It takes someone pretty amazing. And I actually felt like they could get back together. 

He was just about to move on and now Rebecca has pulled him back again. Carly's relationship with Martin was about having fun, and no matter how much they may want to continue with it, they can't deny that him making a go of it with Sonia, if it's possible, might be better for Rebecca.

----------


## BlackKat

> He was just about to move on and now Rebecca has pulled him back again. Carly's relationship with Martin was about having fun, and no matter how much they may want to continue with it, they can't deny that him making a go of it with Sonia, if it's possible, might be better for Rebecca.


He also needs to do what's best for him though. If him and Sonia get back together just for Rebecca's sake that will cause problems down the line -- look what happened at Christmas, they were both fine playing happy families but as soon as Rebecca left the trouble started up again. I think Martin needs to end things with Carly, at least for the time being, and concentrate on Rebecca, but that doesn't necessarily mean he needs to be with Sonia.

Anyway, I couldn't believe Sonia today. "Everywhere I turn, it feels like no one's there," (or words that effect). And she wonders why?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I think Martin should do what's right for him. But if he still loves Sonia, which I think he still does, and Sonia is willing to accept her part in why they split up, and makes an effort to rebuild what they lost. It could work. At the moment she isn't behaving in the way somebody who has cheated should. She doesn't seem to feel remorseful, or apologetic. And I think Martin needs to see those things. To feel that he matters to her. 

If Sonia still loves Naomi then she shouldn't consider getting back with Martin. It shouldn't be a case of settling for second best. Like you said, you shouldn't be together just because you have a child. There should be more to it than that. But in their case I think there is.

----------


## shannisrules

i havnt een watching in a while but i watched tonight and pauline looks like shes been on holiday a bit too long! whats wrong with honey?

----------


## littlemo

> i havnt een watching in a while but i watched tonight and pauline looks like shes been on holiday a bit too long! whats wrong with honey?


Honey has food poisioning. Poor thing!

----------


## sarah21

> I actually enjoyed the Martin and Sonia stuff tonight, as bizarre as it might sound to some people. 
> 
> I really like Martin, he's got such a great vibe. The fact that he'd stay friends with Sonia after everything she's done to him, and give her support, because the person who she left him for has dumped her. It takes someone pretty amazing. And I actually felt like they could get back together. 
> 
> He was just about to move on and now Rebecca has pulled him back again. Carly's relationship with Martin was about having fun, and no matter how much they may want to continue with it, they can't deny that him making a go of it with Sonia, if it's possible, might be better for Rebecca.


I enjoy this storyline. Relationships and character progression is what EE does best.

Maybe Martin is being supportive and kind to Sonia because he remembers that she too was kind and supportive to him when everybody had turned against him over Jamie. It was Sonia who got his life back on track but she needed proof of his change and regret and waited until she got it. I thought Martin was very good tonight in what he said, but it was obvious that they still have feelings for each other but he is scared of being hurt again. I would have preferred it though if Pauline hadn't put the idea into his mind first... I want to see Martin stand on his own two feet and tell his mother to stop interfering once and for all. 

The inference tonight was that if they spent time together old feelings would return and they would get involved with each other again and with Margaret now dead, they are going to stay involved. I don't want them to settle for second best though, it must be for them not just Rebecca. Time will tell I suppose. At least Sonia seems to be aware of how much she has alienated everyone. It's a start.

----------


## Kim

> Honey has food poisioning. Poor thing!


She has acute food poisoning, the severity of which is worse than that of normal food poisoning.

----------


## littlemo

> She has acute food poisoning, the severity of which is worse than that of normal food poisoning.


Yeah, she's not having a nice time of it is she. She's mean't to be getting married, and she's pregnant. Food poisoning is all you need isn't it?!

----------


## Kim

> Yeah, she's not having a nice time of it is she. She's mean't to be getting married, and she's pregnant. Food poisoning is all you need isn't it?!


Yeah, poor Honey. It was realistic though, I never thought food poisoning could get that bad.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night. Martin does care about Sonia and she still cares about him as well maybe one day they can get back together for Rebecca's sake.

----------


## Kim

> good episode last night. Martin does care about Sonia and she still cares about him as well maybe one day they can get back together for Rebecca's sake.


I don't want it to be just for the sake of Rebecca as it was that way at Christmas time and they were really boring to watch.

----------


## Timalay

I had to laugh at the Michell Brothers Grim DJing in tonight episode

----------


## littlemo

Loved the scenes with Martin and Rebecca, really sweet. And he said that him and Sonia would look after her, instead of him and Pauline, which my mum was keen to point out. Very good! Pauline definetely needs to butt out of this one. Sonia should be involved, she's better for her than Pauline is. They have a bond, and Pauline has no right to destroy that.

Glad Sonia sorted herself out at the end. She backed off, and didn't run over and see Rebecca. You could see she was more in control. It must have been hard for her.

----------


## Jojo

> good episode last night. Martin does care about Sonia and she still cares about him as well maybe one day they can get back together for Rebecca's sake.


 No one should get back together for the sake of a child - the child soon picks up on the fact that the two parents don't want to be together.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I liked tonights episode, the wedding stuff was very funny, and Im liking Carla now, and Courtney just gets better and better. Sonia and Jim's scenes were also very well acted.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I liked tonight's episode, the wedding stuff was very funny, and I'm liking Carla now, and Courtney just gets better and better. Sonia and Jim's scenes were also very well acted.


That is exactly what I thought. Courtney is being portrayed very well. A child does react like she does when a parent is hurt. Her loyalty will always be with her biological parent, she should not be forced in liking Carla it will always trigger counter reaction.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Friday's episode was really good, i enjoyed it. The wedding scenes were funny, shame they didn't make it down the aisle but oh well, they will soon enough.  :Smile:  

Nice scenes with Martin and Rebecca and Sonia and Jim. Pauline gave an evil look at the end, if looks could kill!

----------


## brenda1971

what i want to know is when grant goes out of it next week is that it

----------


## Kim

That is still a spoiler and this is the current episode discussion.

----------


## dddMac1

i really enjoyed fridays episode. was suprised Pauline did not have a go at Joe in the Pub. the wedding scenes where great even though they did not get married

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Pauline and Joe got married on February 17th.  :Confused:

----------


## Kim

> Pauline and Joe got married on February 17th.


Yeah and they split up because he couldn't throw Bert out because of their past.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Pauline and Joe got married on February 17th.


I think she meant the wedding scenes of Billy and Honey.

----------


## sarah21

Oh dear, Carly has a lot to learn about Pauline doesn't she. Speaking of Pauline, how on earth does Joe put up with her?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Simple.  He follows the advice of the scriptwriters.

----------


## littlemo

> Oh dear, Carly has a lot to learn about Pauline doesn't she. Speaking of Pauline, how on earth does Joe put up with her?


Yeah Carly hasn't felt Pauline's wrath yet has she?! It can't be long now.

----------


## Siobhan

Last night was ok... Martin stood up to Pauline cause Carly said so!!! how many times had Sonia asked him to do that??? no wonder she left him

And why was Carla so upset, she was sleeping with Ray, and Grant was with Chelsea after they split up.. get a life woman.. Does any the men in Brazil have an eastend accent cause Ray was about as brazilian as me!!!! 

Nice to see Pauline taken Joe back. He is great with Martin. Loved the scene with Martin and rebecca talking bout the funeral.. touching

----------


## JustJodi

*I really enjoyed watching the interaction between Martin and Rebecca,Pauline shouldn't have worried..about him blundering, but being a parent is all trial and error. All of us parents know this * 

*I am with you on this Siobhan, what was Carla all hot around the collar about.. just cause Grant played hide the salami with Chelsa.. and one mystry woman ( Jane) I wonder if Grant is going to blow up with Jane, cos it was in the cafe that Carla heard that she was "deluded"...* 
*Ok Ray is "supposed" to be a firey Brazillian bad guy,, he looks as white as I do during the winter months in Holland, and hubby says he sounds like a Brit with a sore throat,, so EE once again has missed the mark !!!duhhh*

----------


## BlackKat

I thought Grant said Carla had run off with an ex-pat.  :Searchme:  So Ray could be British by birth.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.well done to Martin for finaly standing up to his mum she should just keep her nose out and let him raise his daughter it's up to Rebecca if she wants to go to the funeral because she needs to Grieve and say goodbye to margeret in her own way.Glad Pauline took Joe back at last

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, finally Martin stood up to Pauline and Pauline took Joe back!!! I have been waiting a while for these things to happen so i am glad they have.

Nice scenes between Martin and Rebecca, Martin is really proving to be a responsible father.

I agree about the Carla situation, she cheated on Grant and i am glad she learnt the truth about him sleeping with Chelsea, she got a taste of her own medicine.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Does any the men in Brazil have an eastend accent cause Ray was about as brazilian as me!!!!


Well you are nearer to Brazil than I am.  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

O.K episode, but I'm still not liking Carla. She's a real bitch isn't she?! She lies so much you can't tell when she's being honest. Does she love Grant? or does she love Ray? Or neither?! I quite like Ray's character he plays the part well. But I'm kind of glad Carla's going. 

Sonia is being selfish wanting to tell Rebecca. She's convincing herself she's doing it for 'her daughter' but I think Martin's right, she's doing it for herself. 

Tonight I was actually looking at Bradley thinking maybe Stacey would be better off without him. And that's mad because I am a huge Bradley and Stacey fan! He was acting like a real 'old woman'. That stuff about him telling Dot if they didn't clean up. He seemed really childish. I think anybody would go mad living with him! lol. Stacey would be throwing stuff at him.

----------


## Katy

A Mitchell Photo, lmao. i can see it now more looking like something hanging on the Adams family wall. I cant stand Sonia she is doing my head in, the poor kid is so better off with out her. Some cracking one liners in tonights episode, especially with Bert.

----------


## littlemo

I liked Bert too, he was really funny! It was great when Pauline was saying about Joe always having to ask something while Bert's was there. Like he doesn't have a mind of his own. That allotment business when they said about splitting it in half. You wouldn't think it would be funny, but it worked.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow, how bad is Carla? She is a nasty piece, and Grant is blinded by "the helpless girl and you are a strong man" act, superbly executed by Carla. :Clap:   What is she up to anyway? Spending 12000 pounds on clothes and facials? :Ponder:  They might as well have done a better job on her hair, it is a bad Chrissie rip off! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

> They might as well have done a better job on her hair, it is a bad Chrissie rip off!


And that's why it suits her.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> O.K episode, but I'm still not liking Carla. She's a real bitch isn't she?! She lies so much you can't tell when she's being honest. Does she love Grant? or does she love Ray? Or neither?! I quite like Ray's character he plays the part well. But I'm kind of glad Carla's going. 
> 
> .



I think were meant to not like Carla, she's a scheming cow, and will soon get her just deserts. I agree with Ray, I liked the character, shame he won't be sticking around.

Last nights was funny Kevin and Denise together crack me up, their turning into a great couple.

----------


## Siobhan

arrggh! That carla one annoys me so much the bed hopping ho!!  I think Bradley was right with Bert and Jim.. Dot will go mad when she comes back and poor bradley is the one who has to do all the house work. 
I am not sure if Rebecca will be able to handle knowing about Martin and Sonia but it is not illegal for her to say anything as sonia is not suppose to have contact with her as she put her up for adoption???

----------


## BlackKat

I think because Margaret agreed to it it's okay for Sonia to see her. It's just that Sonia has no legal right to see her. As Martin is Rebecca's legal guardian now (although was that ever finalised?) it's now Martin's decision if Sonia sees Rebecca. I think whether you can tell the child he/she's adopted comes down to the discretion of the legal guardian -- previously Neil and Sue, then Margaret and now Martin.

I don't think they should tell her yet. It's a difficult situation though -- when she is old enough to understand they'll have been lying to her for years. But until she's old enough to understand it'll do more harm then good.

----------


## dddMac1

ok episode last night Joe should of stood up to Bert a bit more .not sure if Sonia and Martin should tell Rebecca the truth although she is going to find out one day .carla is really scheming she only owes Ray &#163;12,000 not &#163;25,000

----------


## Kim

> I think because Margaret agreed to it it's okay for Sonia to see her. It's just that Sonia has no legal right to see her. As Martin is Rebecca's legal guardian now (although was that ever finalised?) it's now Martin's decision if Sonia sees Rebecca. I think whether you can tell the child he/she's adopted comes down to the discretion of the legal guardian -- previously Neil and Sue, then Margaret and now Martin.
> 
> I don't think they should tell her yet. It's a difficult situation though -- when she is old enough to understand they'll have been lying to her for years. But until she's old enough to understand it'll do more harm then good.


If I was Martin I'd wait a few more years. She'd only be in reception at school at the moment and would lack responsibility to handle the situation well. On the other hand, if it was left for too long, it would be Zoe Slater all over again.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I swear Sonia is really annoying me!! She just wants to make her happy, not Rebecca!! She dosen't deserve to even see Rebecca at this rate!! I hope this dosen't happen :|

Carla and Carly names are confusing me.. Carla, no I don't like her and glad she's going soon.. though that's what they want us to feel anyways so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

Denise and Kevin's chemistry rocks. I'm still not loving either character seperately, but together they're brilliant.  :Thumbsup:  Best part of the last couple of episodes.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh yes!! Denise and Kevin are fantastic together!! Their little flirty comments are fab.!! Great additions as they work together well :thunmbsup:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Grant looked well scary at the end of tonight's epi, I'm actually looking forward to tomorrow! :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

:Ponder:   :Ponder:  *How many times are we gonna Hear Sonia say " Whats wrong with me????? "  and " I'm so sorrrry" ?????  Does any one notice she says that an awful lot,, this girl needs some serious mental health counseling !!!!!*

*Its too bad that Ray ( aka Marco ) isn't hanging around, I sorta liked him , I can not wait till tomorrow to see what Grant does to Carla..* 

*Phil was trying not to say I TOLD YA SO BRUV.....*

----------


## littlemo

Can you give me a run down of what actually happened tonight, I missed it! Was it any good?

Any Bradley and Stacey?!

----------


## shannisrules

i just watched the repeat and just caught the ending all i heared was carla! the it ended was it good should i watch it agin on sunday or not bother?

----------


## JustJodi

> Can you give me a run down of what actually happened tonight, I missed it! Was it any good?
> 
> Any Bradley and Stacey?!


No Bradley and Stacey,,,,,,,,, lots of Denise and Kevin and The Mitchell Bruvs,, Ray and Carla  ,, and Sonia , Martin, Rebecca and Jim :Searchme:  
Check the episode guide LilMo

----------


## littlemo

> No Bradley and Stacey,,,,,,,,, lots of Denise and Kevin and The Mitchell Bruvs,, Ray and Carla  ,, and Sonia , Martin, Rebecca and Jim 
> Check the episode guide LilMo


I've read the episode guide, I just thought there might be something different to include. 

I'm glad I didn't miss any Bradley and Stacey moments. 

I assume Sonia didn't tell Rebecca about her being her real mum?! 

Is it tomorrow Grant leaves?!

----------


## JustJodi

> I've read the episode guide, I just thought there might be something different to include. 
> 
> I'm glad I didn't miss any Bradley and Stacey moments. 
> 
> I assume Sonia didn't tell Rebecca about her being her real mum?! 
> 
> Is it tomorrow Grant leaves?!


 
*No Sonia didnt tell her and No Grant leaves tomorrow according to the EE home page...*

----------


## Katy

That was so funny when he hit him over the head with a chair. Loved phil and Grant scenes with the baseball bat, its like an extension of their arms.

----------


## JustJodi

*I just love watching the Mitchell brothers in action, gives the show a bit of OOMPHHHHH..It will be a long time before we see any more scenes like this again...*

----------


## Johnny Allen

The Mitchell brothers, you just have to love them, Grant going in with his fists. Shame Ray has gone, hope thats not the end of him, I really liked him even after only 3 episodes. 

Kevin and Denise make a right pair, when she told him to stick his bread in his gob, when he was slowly drinking his pint, all very amusing, those two have a great chemistry and have been great signings for the show.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, lots of action-packed drama! Shame Ray isn't sticking around though, he has a good potential to become a great character, i am hoping he will return sometime in the future.

I really liked the Sonia/Martin/Rebecca stuff last night too, Sonia was right when she said she was only thinking of herself over telling Rebecca that she was her mum. 

I liked the Kevin and Denise scenes too, they make a great double act!

The ending too the episode was good too with Grant calling Carla's name, i can't wait until tonight's episode now!!

But last night Eastenders was definetly on top form!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> But last night Eastenders was definitely on top form!!


You are definitely right, it was a good old Enders epi!

----------


## littlemo

Just watched EE, I really liked that episode! I assume people haven't sent any messages yet because of the World Cup being on at 8p.m., it was the reason I didn't watch that one. 

Loved the ending with Grant and Courteney, it was a nice gesture for Phil to give Courteney that money, I thought that was really sweet. And they had the sad music at the end when they went up the escalator. 

Ah and the stuff he said to Jane, that was lovely! I'm sure it must of put things in prospective for her. Grant's going off for a new life in Portugal, and she's stuck there with Ian in the cafe. I know what i'd rather! 

Denise with those flowers, I'm sure those were the first signs of Owen coming into it. 

Oh and another good slap from Peggy. Good she saw what she really was finally! I didn't see last nights, I would have liked to have seen her reaction when she realised Courteney was right all along!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> And they had the sad music at the end when they went up the escalator.


Julia's Theme, to be precise.  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Loved yesterday episode, poor Jane, it was good Grant phoned her! Carla stuck in a bin well funny! Denise and Kevin, so cute :Wub:  , those roses where stunning, I think Kevin realized it were the roses that upset her.

----------


## emma_strange

I loved how Grant and Courtney left the same way as they did before, going up the esculator at the airport.

----------


## lollymay

i loved how grant phoned jane at the end, it made me cry!!!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah Grant ringing Jane at the end was really sad, i had a tear in my eye!! I hope Grant returns to whisk Jane off her feet, they are both made for each other! I loved the ending on friday though with Grant and Courtney leaving at the airport. This week's set of episodes have been brilliant, Eastenders was back on top form this week, just like the good old days!!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Only saw thursdays episode yesterday wasnt it cute when Rebecca asked Jim why the West Ham programmes were brown and he wasnt  :Lol:  another cute thing had to be Grant and Courtney

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmm now that we all know that Grant made a tender phone call to Jane, how could Ian NOT notice Jane was in tears???  Ian is probably the THICKEST character on EE* 
*Please some one tell me there is a possiblity that Grant will return some day............*

----------


## littlemo

> *Hmmmmmmm now that we all know that Grant made a tender phone call to Jane, how could Ian NOT notice Jane was in tears???  Ian is probably the THICKEST character on EE* 
> *Please some one tell me there is a possiblity that Grant will return some day............*


Yes Ian is thick, and yes, I reckon Grant will return. 

You'd think Ian would recognise the signs this time round wouldn't you?! How many women have cheated on him now? I've lost count. 

I thought all that rejection would make him insecure and paranoid, but it doesn't seem to have effected him in that way.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes Ian is thick, and yes, I reckon Grant will return. 
> 
> You'd think Ian would recognise the signs this time round wouldn't you?! How many women have cheated on him now? I've lost count. 
> 
> I thought all that rejection would make him insecure and paranoid, but it doesn't seem to have effected him in that way.


*Ian is so HUNG UP on himself, and that he thinks hes GODS GIFT to any woman who ends up as his door mat.. *

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes Ian is thick, and yes, I reckon Grant will return. 
> 
> You'd think Ian would recognise the signs this time round wouldn't you?! How many women have cheated on him now? I've lost count. 
> 
> I thought all that rejection would make him insecure and paranoid, but it doesn't seem to have effected him in that way.


Ian doesn't see anything that doesn't have to do with ian... he was more interested in his tee-bag then Jane....

----------


## JustJodi

> Ian doesn't see anything that doesn't have to do with ian... he was more interested in his tee-bag then Jane....


*Yup he figures he can get 4 cups of tea out of that one crappy tea bag LOL*
*Man !!!!Not only is he THICK  hes also a TIGHTWAD *

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh please let me try and answer that question lol....hes been married 3 times to cindy, mel and laura and his latest love is jane thats all i can remember.
cindy cheating on him with simon wicks and fell pregnant with steven
mel cheated on him with steve owen and told him on the eve of the wedding hoping he would call it off but he didnt.
laura cheated on him with garry hobbs ending the marriage.
and now jane has cheated on him with grant mitchell of all people lol

----------


## Siobhan

> oh please let me try and answer that question lol....hes been married 3 times to cindy, mel and laura and his latest love is jane thats all i can remember.
> cindy cheating on him with simon wicks and fell pregnant with steven
> mel cheated on him with steve owen and told him on the eve of the wedding hoping he would call it off but he didnt.
> laura cheated on him with garry hobbs ending the marriage.
> and now jane has cheated on him with grant mitchell of all people lol


just to add addition.... he took cindy back and she cheated on him again with Simon's brother david.. I think the only girlfriend that didn't cheat on him was Sharon but that didn't last long at all

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i always forget ian and sharon were ever a couple because they were always much better as friends and she is much too good for him as he is so dull and i feel the same way about jane now that i have saw her true side, it is so obvious she is in love with grant.

ian should give it a thought as too why does everyone cheat on him and he might realise hes too dull for like everyone

----------


## Kim

Cindy had him shot as well as cheating on him.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't believe there is no eastenders tonight, i actually thought it was on tonight but i realised earlier that the world cup is on. Oh well the hour long episodes on thursday and friday should be good.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

I didn't think this was worth posting a new thread for, but, when the Millers' moved into the square and Rosie said she was on holiday with her fiancee, was Dawn lying? I was just thinking as I watched that episode today that she could have been with Mike as she came back on her own and never mentioned a fiancee.

----------


## BlackKat

> I didn't think this was worth posting a new thread for, but, when the Millers' moved into the square and Rosie said she was on holiday with her fiancee, was Dawn lying? I was just thinking as I watched that episode today that she could have been with Mike as she came back on her own and never mentioned a fiancee.


I think the writers just forgot about that, as surely if it was meant to be a plot point, (i.e. Dawn lying) we'd have seen the Millers question her about it when she came to Walford, asking where the fiancee was etc.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Brilliant episode tonight, best in years!  Loved everything about it.  

10/10  :Cheer:  













 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shannisrules

> Brilliant episode tonight, best in years! Loved everything about it. 
> 
> 10/10


haha didnt you used to like eastenders?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Indeed I used to, but not anymore.

----------


## BlackKat

So...where does the line for giving Pauline a smack begin? I'm hoping it's a long one because she needs a few.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to say I think the Foxes are a great addition to the show. I really like them.  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

what was the hour episiode like then? i was out and missed it did i miss anythything good?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it was alright, mostly consisted of a paranoid Denise about her ex.

----------


## littlemo

> I have to say I think the Foxes are a great addition to the show. I really like them.


Yeah, I really thought they were great tonight! That Owen guy seems like a sinister character, he made a good first impression. Do you think he's going to be another Trevor?! A real creep! 

Loved that scene with Bradley in the pub. I can't stop watching that bit. For people who didn't see it. He was really masterful! I find him so sexy when he's being dominant! Not many scenes with him and Stacey tonight, but some quite sweet ones. They are so great together! 

Ruby's made a sudden reappearance. Not sure where she's been. 

Great that Minty and Gary have decided to go to the World Cup!

----------


## littlemo

> what was the hour episiode like then? i was out and missed it did i miss anythything good?


I definetely think the highlights were Bradley's scene in the pub, and the arrival of Owen. But the good bits did seem to be few and far between. Although I wasn't sitting there look at my watch all the time, which was a good sign.

----------


## Siobhan

> Ruby's made a sudden reappearance. Not sure where she's been.


she was away in college doing exams...

----------


## di marco

> Although I wasn't sitting there look at my watch all the time, which was a good sign.


no i wasnt either, normally i get bored watching the hour epis but yesterday i didnt so it must have been quite good

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, I loved Owen's appearance, my first impressions of him are good and the Foxes are a great addition to the Square.  :Smile:  

I loved the scene at the pub with Bradley giving everyone photos of Mo and Bert. 

I am liking Garry and Minty's plan to get to Germany for the World Cup lol. 

I liked the ending as well, really ended on a cliffhanger!! 

Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Y'know when Denise was having that "I didn't ask you to come round, I didn't ask you to [do something else, whatever]." All I could focus on was the fact that 'ask' now apparently has a 'r' in it. _Libby_ (like I'm using that stupid CBeebies nickname) does the same thing. Is that an accent or what?

----------


## littlemo

Ah, Stacey and Bradley at the end, how sweet! It was like Bradley was really tuning into her pain. 

I'm glad Stacey told Bradley about seeing him with the stripper, otherwise he wouldn't know what he was in the dog house for. Some nice conversation between them. And Bradley got drunk and ended up late for work, very unlike him isn't it?!  

There is definetely something really odd about Owen. He really reminds me of Trevor. He goes round trying to make friends with everyone, to show that he's a really nice bloke. And obviously there's something really sinister underneath. Like there's two sides to him. He's got that evil look! 

I know Kevin doesn't know the full story, but I don't think he should presume to think Owen can change. Denise is the one that knows him better than anyone, and if she says he's bad news, then she's bound to have a good reason for it. 

Jean is such a sweet person! Just her character, it's lovely. I know she has another side to her as well, what we saw in December, but it's not the real her. I really like her!

----------


## Kim

Why has Squiggle started getting called Libby?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Why has Squiggle started getting called Libby?


Well I think her mum and Chelsea are the only ones who call her Squiggle.

Good episode last night, some good humour and I like the addition of Owen, I think he's going to bring an edge to the show.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where did they get 'squiggle' from, that's what I want to know..

----------


## diamond1

> Where did they get 'squiggle' from, that's what I want to know..


I think walford should borrow the hollyoaks blackhole for a few hours because they are 'borrowing' their storylines enough  :Lol:  

how come garry always get jealous when minty gets a girlfriend it was the same with the mechanic lady...he keeps going in about how they are sad gits but when minty does something about it he tries to shoot him down in flames.

 :Bow:  kevin wicks last night lmao kept trying to walk off...haha legend

----------


## littlemo

> Where did they get 'squiggle' from, that's what I want to know..


She looked like a squiggle on her scan picture.

----------


## Kim

I was wondering if maybe this Owen had some sense when Squiggle was born, at which time Denise and Owen were separated due to Owen's drinking, and Denise wanted to call her Sqiggle but Owen wanted to call her Libby, so she was called Squiggle but they later got back together. It seems a bit farfetched but Denise did use a reference to their splitting and getting back together in last nights episode. Has any character outside of her family actually called her by any name?

----------


## *soap*star*

Don't know about everyone else but for some reason last night's eppie wasn't what I expected. Somehow I expected the stuff with Stacey,Bradley and her mum to be different.

----------


## CrazyLea

I actually really enjoyed last nights episode, which lately, that is a big thing to say lol. 

I enjoyed all the stuff with Stacey and Bradley and Staceys mum best, they were good parts, Bradley's so sweet bless him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Like all the Fox stuff too, and I think it was funny with Kevin, like with him trying to get away and stuff hah! Someone mentioned the 'ask' thing earlier... it sounded more like 'arts' it was really annoying hah!! But yeah, liked Owen too, he was good.

More episodes like that, and EE will start to get better  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Why has Squiggle started getting called Libby?


yeh thats what i thought as well, i thought darren called her squiggle to start with?

----------


## Kim

I don't recall him calling her anything, they were just talking somewhere when their scene started. I could be wrong though.

----------


## di marco

> I don't recall him calling her anything, they were just talking somewhere when their scene started. I could be wrong though.


on their first scene in the cafe i thought she told him her name was squiggle, maybe im wrong?

----------


## Kim

> on their first scene in the cafe i thought she told him her name was squiggle, maybe im wrong?


I can't remember to be honest. Just been looking on the EastEnders site and it says her real name is Elizabeth, but surely that would shorten to Beth or Lizzie, not Libby.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Libby can be short for Elizabeth too.

----------


## di marco

> I can't remember to be honest. Just been looking on the EastEnders site and it says her real name is Elizabeth, but surely that would shorten to Beth or Lizzie, not Libby.


yeh her names elizabeth, but its shortened to libby, i know other people who shorten their name to that

----------


## Kim

I thought Libby was one of the shortened possibilities for Olivia.

----------


## CrazyLea

Libby on Neighbours' name is Elizabeth.

----------


## di marco

> I thought Libby was one of the shortened possibilities for Olivia.


dont think so, ive never heard that one before

----------


## JustJodi

*I was also a bit disapointed in the scenes with Stacey and Bradley.. I guess all of the Stacey,Bradley and Jean will come out later ???* 
*But I thought overall it wasn't a bad episode, we have all seen really RUBBISH .. this one was okie dokie*

----------


## Katy

Ive missed Eastenders all this week, and i cant even catch the omnibus. grr, 

As for Squiggle i think its a pretty cool nickname. Livvy, is a shortened version for Olivia, never heard of an Olivia being called Libby though.

----------


## Kim

> Ive missed Eastenders all this week, and i cant even catch the omnibus. grr, 
> 
> As for Squiggle i think its a pretty cool nickname. Livvy, is a shortened version for Olivia, never heard of an Olivia being called Libby though.


I have, my friend is called that because she doesn't like the name Livvy. Suppose that could be the case with Squiggle, she doesn't like Elizabeth, Liv, Livi, Beth, Bethany etc.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Liked this weeks episodes, Kevin and Denise have some real chemistry between them. Ah and Minty finding such a gorgeous girl in SJ. Gary is just jealous, he would have reacted the same as Minty when he would have spotted her first. I hope Minty and SJ become an item.
Stacey was brill as always, even Ruby has performed well, liked her scenes with Charlie. he is the sort of dad she always wanted.

----------


## littlemo

Stacey's finding it really hard to trust Bradley isn't she?! There's all that stuff with the stripper, and she keeps things close to her chest at the best of times. What she needs to do is try and get over the fact that everybody is out to get her. Bradley loves her, and I don't think their relationship can work unless she tries to be a bit more open. I disagree with his idea of pushing her though. She needs to come to him in her own time. Clearly there's stuff that she doesn't want to talk about! Even with your best friend it's difficult to discuss things that hurt. I don't think she's been completely open with Ruby, so Bradley shouldn't feel so left out. There's obviously stuff that she doesn't want to explain. 

He should make an effort to make her happy when she's with him. If she's sad the rest of the time at least she'll have that.

----------


## Kim

What was Squiggle doing on her laptop when she was putting the screen down suspiciously? I'm thinking she was having an online conversation with her dad.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> What was Squiggle doing on her laptop when she was putting the screen down suspiciously? I'm thinking she was having an online conversation with her dad.


I wondered that, but she printed something of, it looked like an internet website, sure we will find out soon enough.

----------


## Kim

I didn't realise she did a print out, I guess it's to fool her mum, or they wouldn't make a storyline out of it. Maybe a chatroom?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really liked last night's episode, it was such a sad ending with Stacey and Bradley with Bradley saying he think he just finished it to Stacey. I am sure they can both sort things out though.

I really like the Foxes/Owen stuff at the moment, i felt sorry for Kevin when Denise told him that she couldn't make it to their date.

I felt sorry for Jane too when Ian made her wear that stupid costume, it was hilarious though when Ian was talking to the person in the costume thinking it was Jane, when it was actually Phil.  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it was so fabulous with Bradley and Stacey! Great! 

Bradley is such an amazing guy to have in her life, she's really lucky. The stuff he said about 'her being able to tell him stuff and him not running out screaming' was a good thing to say. She needs to hear that. It might convince her to trust him. 

Deano put it well too, when he said about Bradley being her 'guide dog'. And that Stacey needs him. I quite liked the whole conversation actually. Bradley questioned Deano over why he wouldn't marry Stacey. And he replied 'Cause she's Stacey', and he told him not to talk about her like that when he was around. Bradley sticking up for her! Nice. 

Basically the stuff with Bradley and Stacey were the only parts I enjoyed, the rest of it sort of disapeared into the background.

----------


## BlackKat

Is there a point to Deano? Any point? He was amusing for about one week but now I just want him to die.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm sure Deano's death can be arranged.  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

> Is there a point to Deano? Any point? He was amusing for about one week but now I just want him to die.


I think the problem is he hasn't been given any proper storylines. That thing with his brother was pretty lame. Also he hasn't really connected with any of the other characters. Apart from Bradley, I like his scenes with him. It would be good if they could become proper friends. I heard that Deano is getting some good storylines soon, he might get better.

Lovely scenes with Jean, Stacey and Bradley. Plus another mention of Sean. I loved that bit when Jean said 'it was just like Rome and Juliet'. I reckon she could be right. 

Was that guy at the meeting with Ian Robert (new character)?! He looked familiar.

----------


## Katy

Bradley and Stacey were really god tonight. I thught Jean was really funny, "isnt his air luvvly stace" bless her.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think the problem is he hasn't been given any proper storylines. That thing with his brother was pretty lame. Also he hasn't really connected with any of the other characters. Apart from Bradley, I like his scenes with him. It would be good if they could become proper friends. I heard that Deano is getting some good storylines soon, he might get better.


No he's pretty much just annoying. Also he gestures with his hands too much, and at the end of every other line he snaps out the last word and jerks his head. I think it's supposed to be either 'cheeky' or 'enthusiastic' but just comes across like he has a nervous twitch.


Who was that dark-haired girl sat next to Darren in the Millers house? She seemed vaguely familiar but I couldn't quite place her. [/sarcasm]

----------


## tammyy2j

At present Bradley and Stacey are the only good thing happening in EE. Loved there scenes last night and Jean she was great.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode last night, well done to Kevin for punching Owen! I felt so sorry for Rosie when she fell from the ladder cleaning the windows, Keith is so selfish i think! He deserves a good slap from Rosie i think! I hope she leaves him!

Bradley and Stacey were sweet together last night, they make a great couple!

Overall 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think the problem is he hasn't been given any proper storylines. That thing with his brother was pretty lame. Also he hasn't really connected with any of the other characters. Apart from Bradley, I like his scenes with him. It would be good if they could become proper friends. I heard that Deano is getting some good storylines soon, he might get better.
> 
> Lovely scenes with Jean, Stacey and Bradley. Plus another mention of Sean. I loved that bit when Jean said 'it was just like Rome and Juliet'. I reckon she could be right. 
> 
> Was that guy at the meeting with Ian Robert (new character)?! He looked familiar.


I hope Deano a) gets a storyline (however small) asap, and b) his acting improves and c) he becomes less annoying!!!

Sorry any Deano fans, but I cant stand the little squirt!!! Not sure whether its the actor, the character, or frankly both! :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> I hope Deano a) gets a storyline (however small) asap, and b) his acting improves and c) he becomes less annoying!!!
> 
> Sorry any Deano fans, but I cant stand the little squirt!!! Not sure whether its the actor, the character, or frankly both!


I know he is getting a storyline because I read it from the actor himself (I don't think this is a spoiler because I don't know what it is, we might be able to guess though?!) 

I like some of his qualities, but I don't care about him yet. I think his scenes with Bradley are good. I wish they could be proper mates. As long as Deano grows up a bit, some of the stuff he's coming out with about Stacey are just really childish. And he pretends to be a no it all, when in fact he doesn't know anything.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I know he is getting a storyline because I read it from the actor himself (I don't think this is a spoiler because I don't know what it is, we might be able to guess though?!) 
> 
> I like some of his qualities, but I don't care about him yet. I think his scenes with Bradley are good. I wish they could be proper mates. As long as Deano grows up a bit, some of the stuff he's coming out with about Stacey are just really childish. And he pretends to be a no it all, when in fact he doesn't know anything.


Yeah he is a character that, at the moment, you would have trouble liking, never mind caring about! I can see he might have some potential given the right storyline. Though I think it would take alot for me to start liking the character. To be honest, I really feel like turning the tv over when his mug appears on the scene!! :Sick:  

Building up his friendship with, a good and popular character like, Bradders might be the best thing to do!

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope Deano a) gets a storyline (however small) asap, and b) his acting improves and c) he becomes less annoying!!!
> 
> Sorry any Deano fans, but I cant stand the little squirt!!! Not sure whether its the actor, the character, or frankly both!


*Hey Pink........... I am on your side with this,, I think Deano should just go to Lazerote or something and go to work there,, and leave Walford alone. Come back in 3 or 4 years after hes grown up a bit, and has a bit more acting skills*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Hey Pink........... I am on your side with this,, I think Deano should just go to Lazerote or something and go to work there,, and leave Walford alone. Come back in 3 or 4 years after hes grown up a bit, and has a bit more acting skills*


Yeah, I'd personally pay his air fare..... a one way ticket to somewhere far, far away from Walford! :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

i really ahte deano too never have liked him, he trs to be funny when he clearly hisny!! grrrr but bradley omg i love him hes so cool and awesome and cute p ahem

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ive missed most of the weeks episodes because it keeps being on at 7pm why the hell cant they put it on BBC2, however i have caught the last 10 mins of all the week except thursdays which i actually managed to remember to watch it from the beginning, I thought the stuff with Bradley and Stacey was really cute.

----------


## di marco

> Ive missed most of the weeks episodes because it keeps being on at 7pm why the hell cant they put it on BBC2


they wouldnt put it on bbc2, cos then not as many people would watch it, youd never find the bbc putting its main programmes on bbc2

----------


## JustJodi

> they wouldnt put it on bbc2, cos then not as many people would watch it, youd never find the bbc putting its main programmes on bbc2


 
*bbc2 is SNOREVILLE, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz        there is nothing on there but bill odles spring birdie thingies,, allan titmarsch garden thingies,,  .......i have yet to see a few decent programs on BBC2..If they ever put EE on BBC2  they are SCREWED *

----------


## shannisrules

> bbc2 is SNOREVILLE, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz there is nothing on there


well you've always got your bargain hunt or whatver it is  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> well you've always got your bargain hunt or whatver it is


 
*Flog it.........Weakest Link,,,,, and EGG HEADS ( oh lord I hate those people,,,,,,,) I don't mind READY STEADY COOK,,( who wants to bet that due to the "magic" of TV  they do not actually have 20 min to put all those dishes together???)*

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I wish I could knock up a meal as quickly as the chefs on ready, steady, cook.... :Smile:  Mind you that prog hasnt ever been the same since Fern left!

Did anyone see that new character, Rob Minter, in enders on Thursday with Ian?  Heard (rumours) that he is going to be a rather sinister character. :Ninja:   Anyone else hear anything about him too?!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well to bring it back to the main topic. I hate Owen he is a right piece of work!

Had to watch it tonight taped the omnibus, because I forgot it on Monday because of work.

At JJ they used to have Absolutely Fabulous and Gimme Gimme on beebs2.

----------


## BlackKat

Can't really comment on tonights yet -- missed first half, and then midway through Bradley and Jim's conversation a bloody great anvil dropped from the sky onto my head with "Bradley's dad arrives soon," blazened across it.  :Stick Out Tongue:  So I was a bit dazed after that.

What I saw was good though. Can't wait to see the follow up to that cliffhanger. Is summer ending so soon? Is Stacey seriously ill and therefore feeling the cold more? Is it a nuclear winter? Oh, dear lord, there's a chill in the air!  :EEK!:  

Maybe the chilly wind blew that anvil in?  :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'd go to the doctor to check up on that if I were you.  I don't think injuries caused by anvils are covered on the NHS though.  I suggest private treatment.   :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

It was quite a nice episode, the Bradley and Stacey thing was great! Really sweet first scene in the cafe, ah! He was touching her hand, and it was just so romantic. 

I don't like Jake, he annoys me. A lot of people care about him, but I just don't see the point. I'm glad he's going soon. 

The Millers are really boring me!

----------


## BlackKat

> I'd go to the doctor to check up on that if I were you.  I don't think injuries caused by anvils are covered on the NHS though.  I suggest private treatment.


I suppose I could always sue the BBC in order to pay.  :Cool:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight, obviously the best bits were Bradley and Stacey! It was so sweet, i am glad there were no regrets, the morning after the night before! There scene in the cafe was really sweet and Stacey admitting to Ruby she was scared of telling Bradley she loved him, that was really sweet. Bradley and Stacey really do love each other! The scene with Jim and Bradley in the launderette was nice too, lots of mention of Bradley's family in this episode too.

I am not caring much about Jake and the girl who he was with, who cares!

I felt the Miller stuff was quite good, Keith and Rosie's wedding is really building up now, the look on Keith's face when Rosie said the wedding was 8 days away was priceless! Why Keith doesn't want to marry Rosie though is beyond me?! I thought he loved her. Their wedding is going to end in disaster, i can feel it.

I liked the Kevin/Denise stuff. Good on Kevin for being honest to Denise about punching Owen, i hope Denise gets over it and forgives Kevin though!

----------


## Kim

Jake and this random woman, were we even told what her name is?! Keith and this wedding business - zzzzz, it's commitment phobia all over again. Stacey and Bradley's scenes were so cute  :Wub: . Denise is so over-reacting, although Kevin didn't tell her the ins and outs of it, I think he has more than justified his actions, considering what Owen has done, which Denise should understand given that she was involved with him.

----------


## bradley#1

staceys and bradleys scenes were top notch i really have a great feeling with these two :Wub:   along with jim. the rest was just a blur..... :Confused:  

9/10  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> staceys and bradleys scenes were top notch i really have a great feeling with these two  along with jim. the rest was just a blur..... 
> 
> 9/10


I know what you mean. This Denise thing is so repetitive. Jake can get on my nerves, and tonight was no exception. The stuff he was saying to Bradley wasn't on, and I didn't like the way he just disregarded Ruby like that. He was getting it on in Ruby's club!  

This Miller stuff is so boring, I can't believe anyone could think we'd be interested.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> blur.....


Did Kevin Wicks stand on the Viv tables and sing 'Parklife'?  :Confused:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Did Kevin Wicks stand on the Viv tables and sing 'Parklife'?


lol very funny!!

I think tonight's episode was a let down in many ways.  Found parts confusing. Especially finding it hard to accept the new loved up version of stacey - rather freaky!!!

Who was the writer tonight? I think they should send him to work on Doctors instead!

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode loved the Stacey and Bradley parts.

Jake seems to be put up as the stud of Walford, do you see Deano and Martin asking him loads of questions in the pub yet he was only with Chrissie. The stud of Walford definitely was Dennis. Don't get me wrong Jake is hot but he seems lost at the moment storywise.

----------


## Siobhan

Where is Bert and Sonia??? in the branning house it only seemed to be Jim and Bradley? And how much of a relationship does Martin and Carly have? I haven't seen them together in ages? Ian is a plonker. I liked the Stacey and Bradley bit.. why was ruby annoyed with Stacey, she wanted to tell her friend how loved up she was.. Stacey had to listen to Ruby go on and on about Juley when they were together

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i havent saw bradleys dad yet have i missed an episode?

----------


## Siobhan

> i havent saw bradleys dad yet have i missed an episode?


i am not sure but I think he is here tonight.. check the spoilers for week 26

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that comment jake made in the pub when they were talking about stacey and bradley sleeping together he said " i dont talk i do" just one question with who because chrissie has been in prison for a while, sonia has been with more than him lol

----------


## diamond1

> that comment jake made in the pub when they were talking about stacey and bradley sleeping together he said " i dont talk i do" just one question with who because chrissie has been in prison for a while, sonia has been with more than him lol


it might answer the question why we hardly ever see him on tv... :Lol:  



also just to clarify since chrssie he has been with some girl called ferne in a one night stand and that esate agent the other night...he also snogged dawn but thats just nit picking :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> that comment jake made in the pub when they were talking about stacey and bradley sleeping together he said " i dont talk i do" just one question with who because chrissie has been in prison for a while, sonia has been with more than him lol


Chrissie, one-night stand while Chrissie was in prison, Dawn (just a snog though), and Beth (the estate agent from last night.).

Obviously not as much as Dennis (that would be hard to beat), but it's not just Chrissie he's been with.

Edit: D1 beat me to it, lol.

----------


## diamond1

I actually would like to say I liked last nights EE really was sound and my take on the 'chill in the air' bit was a plug to watch the weather? :Ponder: 

no actually I assume its what another person said like with doctor who on saturday that something big is going to happen (ok ive read the spoilers)

if not that then she might have a cold :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

Great episode. I loved it! 

Why did Stacey lie about meeting Max?! It's not like anything happened between them. 

I'm enjoying finding out more about Bradley's past, and Max's. Max is a serial womaniser, how could Bradley's mum have forgiven him all those times?! She must have been heartbroken. I am kind of getting to understand why she eradicated him from Bradley's life. 

Max seems like a really great character! And Tanya does as well, fiery!

----------


## littlemo

It's strange how Bradley didn't recognise his dad?! People remember things that happened to them when they were 4? I don't see why he wouldn't remember him. But I suppose he may look different.

----------


## shannisrules

> Why did Stacey lie about meeting Max?! It's not like anything happened between them


maybe she just thought it would cause trouble or just didnt feel like saying anything?

im liking max, he does seem to care about bradley a lot even if it may seem hes looking out for number 1

----------


## littlemo

> maybe she just thought it would cause trouble or just didnt feel like saying anything?


Yeah, but I did feel like they made a point of showing that Max and Stacey had a secret together. Maybe a basis for a future storyline?!

----------


## Kim

> maybe she just thought it would cause trouble or just didnt feel like saying anything?
> 
> im liking max, he does seem to care about bradley a lot even if it may seem hes looking out for number 1


I preferred Tanya out of the two. The thing with his car must have cost the props department a fair few fire extinguishers lol!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Liking the new additions, not seen enough of Tanya yet but I really enjoyed the actress that plays her in No Angels. I think Max is going to be a fantastic addition, alot they can do with his and Tanya's characters. Very good episode tonight.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

last night showed exactly how much stacey cares about what others think of her when she walked across the square in a coat nothing else not even shoes.

i felt sorry for her though when she told bradders she loved him and he didnt say it back

----------


## littlemo

> last night showed exactly how much stacey cares about what others think of her when she walked across the square in a coat nothing else not even shoes.
> 
> i felt sorry for her though when she told bradders she loved him and he didnt say it back


Yeah that was funny. Bradley was like 'your going out dressed like that?'. She's like 'yeah' lol. She's such a free spirit, I really like that about her. They seem to have fun together! 

I wasn't sure about the Bradley/Stacey situation. He loves her and yet he can't say it, because he's scared. She says it twice, he smiles back at her, and all of a sudden it's all sorted. Most likely the writers are waiting for an opportune moment for Bradley to say it to Stacey. When something important happens.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah that was funny. Bradley was like 'your going out dressed like that?'. She's like 'yeah' lol. She's such a free spirit, I really like that about her. They seem to have fun together! 
> 
> I wasn't sure about the Bradley/Stacey situation. He loves her and yet he can't say it, because he's scared. She says it twice, he smiles back at her, and all of a sudden it's all sorted. Most likely the writers are waiting for an opportune moment for Bradley to say it to Stacey. When something important happens.


yeah, I think the writers are still teasing out this relationship, which is good in a way because it must mean they think there is alot of mileage in it.  I reckon it will be a big event or crisis (knowing enders!!) when he actually says it.  

Hoping in a way he doesn't say it because that might be when the writers decide to split them up! Proving Bradders right! :Thumbsdown:  

Though wish Enders could be a bit more straight forward (just for once), ie he says he loves her back, rather than just sat there looking at her with his cheeks glowing like a beacon.

Still I enjoyed last night's episode. Deano free too!!! :Cheer:   Much better than Monday's.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Missed most of Monday's epi, due to changing schedule. Liked yesterday. How can woman fall for the I will change in men I don't know. Must be a soap thing!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Missed most of Monday's epi, due to changing schedule. Liked yesterday. How can woman fall for the I will change in men I don't know. Must be a soap thing!


You didnt miss a great deal on Monday, to be honest.  Tuesday's episode however was first rate!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A great episode last night, i am really liking Max, my first impressions of him was that he will be a great character, Tanya seems a good new character too but she didn't have enough screen time for me to judge her.

I liked the Bradley/Max scene, that was great and the scene between Jim and Max too, great acting!

I felt sorry for Stacey when she told Bradley he loved her and he didn't say it back. I didn't understand his excuse though, saying i love you back is bad luck??? I didn't understand either why Stacey lied to Bradley at the end of the episode, she never mentioned that she met Max before seeing him in the hallway, what was the point in that? There shouldn't be any lies between Bradley and Stacey.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> A great episode last night, i am really liking Max, my first impressions of him was that he will be a great character, Tanya seems a good new character too but she didn't have enough screen time for me to judge her.
> 
> I liked the Bradley/Max scene, that was great and the scene between Jim and Max too, great acting!
> 
> I felt sorry for Stacey when she told Bradley he loved her and he didn't say it back. I didn't understand his excuse though, saying i love you back is bad luck??? I didn't understand either why Stacey lied to Bradley at the end of the episode, she never mentioned that she met Max before seeing him in the hallway, what was the point in that? There shouldn't be any lies between Bradley and Stacey.


Yeah, I agree that Max is going to be a great addition to the show.  Some great scenes and acting last night.  

I was confused by a couple of things too.  Why on earth couldn't Bradley say he loved Stacey?! I thought it wasn't very in keeping with his character to keep not say it back.  I mean, he has been telling her to open up to him for ages.  Then he shoots her down like that, by asking her how she knew she was in love and why she said it!! :Ponder:  

Also why didnt see just say to Bradley when she was introduced to Max that she had met him when his car broke down outside the Allen's house?

I am loving enders at the mo, but the writers dont half confuse you at times, ie that chill in the air business on Monday?!

----------


## littlemo

I know what you mean. There must be a reason for Stacey lying to Bradley about her and Max's meeting. Why didn't neither of them want to say anything?! You reckon the writers are trying to imply that Stacey and Max are alike? keeping secrets. 

Bradley was saying about 'people making it work', and Max replied 'yeah cause life's like that'. And then Bradley was sticking up for his mum. They could be saying that Bradley didn't know the full story about his mum (clearly there's more to her than meets the eye). And he doesn't know the full story about Stacey.  

I know it's a bit complicated, i'm confused myself! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Im looking forward to Bradley meeting his 'new' sisters!  I read somewhere that he's really pleased to have some siblings.  

Maybe thats when Stacey feels left out a bit because Bradley is playing big bro to his sisters. Just a thought. Will stop now as my brain hurts! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Im looking forward to Bradley meeting his 'new' sisters!  I read somewhere that he's really pleased to have some siblings.  
> 
> Maybe thats when Stacey feels left out a bit because Bradley is playing big bro to his sisters. Just a thought. Will stop now as my brain hurts! lol


Yeah maybe it reminds her of what she's lacking, a big brother! 

Bradley is such a great person to have as a brother, he's so lovely! I can imagine him being there for them when his dad is nowhere to be seen, and probably be there for Tainia too. 

I'm surprised he likes Tainia, after her cheating on his mum the way she did. Some people would say she deserved a taste of her own medicine. But Bradley isn't the vindictive type is he?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah maybe it reminds her of what she's lacking, a big brother! 
> 
> Bradley is such a great person to have as a brother, he's so lovely! I can imagine him being there for them when his dad is nowhere to be seen, and probably be there for Tainia too. 
> 
> I'm surprised he likes Tainia, after her cheating on his mum the way she did. Some people would say she deserved a taste of her own medicine. But Bradley isn't the vindictive type is he?!


Oh does Bradley like Tainia?! I didn't know that.  Yeah, to get along with the woman who wrecked you folk's marriage is pretty outstanding stuff.  At this rate he will be sainted :Angel:  

I wonder if eastenders will bring in Bradder's mum!! I would love to know what she's like and how she treats Bradders.  I read somewhere, again, that Charlie Clements said that its strange that he (bradley) has not been home to see his mum for ages!!! Cutting the apron strings!!! If she does turn up, I hope she doesnt bring anymore pringle/golfing jumpers with her! lol

Bytheway, does anyone know where Sonia is? When does she meet 'uncle' Max?

----------


## littlemo

> Oh does Bradley like Tainia?! I didn't know that.  Yeah, to get along with the woman who wrecked you folk's marriage is pretty outstanding stuff.  At this rate he will be sainted 
> 
> I wonder if eastenders will bring in Bradder's mum!! I would love to know what she's like and how she treats Bradders.  I read somewhere, again, that Charlie Clements said that its strange that he (bradley) has not been home to see his mum for ages!!! Cutting the apron strings!!! If she does turn up, I hope she doesnt bring anymore pringle/golfing jumpers with her! lol
> 
> Bytheway, does anyone know where Sonia is? When does she meet 'uncle' Max?


I read in the spoilers Bradley agrees to come to dinner with Tainia and his sisters, and it does seem like she is making every effort to befriend him. Whether he takes to her straight away, I don't know, but I think it's heading that way. I read that Tainia is a really nice person, and tries to get on with everyone. Not sure you would call someone who wrecked a marriage 'nice' though, but that's what the actress who played her said. Well she's not the first on the square to have an affair is she?! lol. She'll fit in well. 

Somebody said on here Bradley's mum will come into it. Not sure when. 

Not sure if Sonia is involved with this storyline much. But I did read that Tainia tries to befriend her when one of her daughters hurts her ankle, and Sonia helps her. But I think Sonia has a lot of her own issues to deal with at the moment.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I heard that Sonia is going to be hitting the bottle pretty hard soon!!!

I'd love Bradder's mum to come into the square, even if it was just for a flying visit! It could be very interesting. Also dying to know wether she is ginger too!! lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im pretty sure the ginger comes from jims side , could you imagine jim before his hair aged jim with ginger hair, weird. because carol is kinda strawberry blonde and well bianca is ginger

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Yeah, but I did feel like they made a point of showing that Max and Stacey had a secret together. Maybe a basis for a future storyline?!


i think it is because when they met in the street and stace was half naked i got the impression max was kinda flirting with her

----------


## littlemo

> i think it is because when they met in the street and stace was half naked i got the impression max was kinda flirting with her


Yeah it would be embarrassing. I wonder if he saw anything he shouldn't have?! 

He was flirting a bit, but it was just a harmless joke. 

I hope it comes out at some point though, it would be good.

----------


## BlackKat

I think it'd be a bit stupid to be honest. "Oh, I met your dad for two seconds before knowing who he was, and he flirted a bit." Realistically it merits a complete non-reaction from Bradley, and so there wouldn't be any point in bringing it up, or they'd have an over-reaction just for dramas sake, and that would make Bradley seem ridiculous.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I heard that Sonia is going to be hitting the bottle pretty hard soon!!!
> 
> I'd love Bradder's mum to come into the square, even if it was just for a flying visit! It could be very interesting. Also dying to know wether she is ginger too!! lol


id enjoy it if carol came back for a while to try and sort her once very responsible now wayward daughter, i mean talk about a family reunion-
jim, carol, max, bradley, sonia oh and little rebecca if that counts

----------


## littlemo

:Banned:  


> I think it'd be a bit stupid to be honest. "Oh, I met your dad for two seconds before knowing who he was, and he flirted a bit." Realistically it merits a complete non-reaction from Bradley, and so there wouldn't be any point in bringing it up, or they'd have an over-reaction just for dramas sake, and that would make Bradley seem ridiculous.


Well maybe they'd do it show that his dad still has a profound effect on him. And the stuff that's happened to him in the past has made him quite untrusting. Stacey was saying 'don't you trust me? you think i'm gonna leave?', and although he said no, he couldn't say 'I love you'. He said he was scared. 

I don't know, I suppose we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Tonight's episode was pants!!!!!!!!

Why didnt Stacey recognise Max or his car at the end when talking to Ruby outside the Allen house?! Is it just me or was that pretty lame?!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree pinkbanana. Why the hell didn't Stacey notice Max???  :Confused:  

It was an ok episode, i thought Bradley and Stacey were going to get caught when they were in bed together and Max and Tanya were looking round the house, they had a lucky escape. The Miller stuff and Ian stuff was alright, i felt sorry for Minty.

Overall 5/10.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

I am really happy with the whole bracey storyline and i cannto wait for sean to arrive......minty and sj have gotta get it on (although i feel max/ob/claire coming on all over again)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I agree pinkbanana. Why the hell didn't Stacey notice Max???  
> 
> It was an ok episode, i thought Bradley and Stacey were going to get caught when they were in bed together and Max and Tanya were looking round the house, they had a lucky escape. The Miller stuff and Ian stuff was alright, i felt sorry for Minty.
> 
> Overall 5/10.


yeah, Bradders and Stace nearly being caught was quite funny.  :Smile:  

Oh I do feel for ol' Minty though, but he has only met SJ (last week wasn't it?) so the idea of travelling across Europe with a nearly total stranger on a 'hair dryer' is a bit far fetched.

The Ian stuff is boring because its so predictable. All his lies will come back and hit him in the moosh sooner rather than later.

Oh I am sounding rather down on Eastie tonight aren't I? Still think its the number one soap, despite all the moaning above!!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

The episode was alright tonight, glad Ruby and Stacey made up, and I feel like Stacey is now going to appreciate her more. 

Bradley and Stacey getting caught wasn't as embarrassing, as I think we were expecting. All it was was Bradley in a suit, and the only person who saw the bikini was Bradley. Jake was very understanding, I'd think he would be a bit more angrier than that, but he was so calm. 

Did anyone else get Jake's joke about a bigger weapon?! When I read the webcam I thought he was talking about Bradley's well, you know what. But he didn't actually see him naked, so was he just making fun of his Bond obsession, or what?! They seemed to think it was funny anyhow. 

I liked Bradley line when he saw Stacey in the bikini 'Walford with love'! lol. Nice!

----------


## BlackKat

Anyone else's eyes bug out when Ruby said about Stacey and Bradley's Bond thing -- "That's something me and my dad never shared." I should bloody well hope so. Sooo glad she clarified that it was the laughter part she was talking about. *shudder*


I hate Victor so much. I hope his wife is sleeping with the postman in the living room in full view of everyone and everybody on his street knows except him because if I hear him say "the wives," one more time, as though they are simply there to serve their husbands, I will put my fist through the television.

----------


## littlemo

> I hate Victor so much. I hope his wife is sleeping with the postman in the living room in full view of everyone and everybody on his street knows except him because if I hear him say "the wives," one more time, as though they are simply there to serve their husbands, I will put my fist through the television.


lol. Yeah that bit really bored me. I can't bear it. And the thought that Ian is mixing with somebody like that, with the kind of women he goes for. Imagine if he was married to Cindy or Mel now, he wouldn't last 5 minutes. 

Actually that's not true, they'd probably charm the pants of him (not literally, but that Robert that's a different story). 

I hope this storyline gets more interesting very soon!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Not bad episode tonight.

Wish all the Millers (apart from Dawn and Micky) would go to Norfolk. Maybe keith could become a pig farmer.

I liked that old weasel Ian trying to get Dawn to pretend to be his wife.  Oh we all know that is going to end in tears! lol That will be cringe TV nxt week.

Loving 007 and his Bond gal.  Didnt Bradley look like a waiter tonight in his bond gear?  Well if he gets sacked from his city job, which considering all the bunking off he has been doing lately, Im surprised he hasn't had the chop already. Then he can always get a job in Fargos waiting on tables. lol

I was concerned when rubes said she was upset that her and her dad never did anything like that!! Spat out coffee at that point. Then realised she meant they never laughed or had fun, rather than acting out racy scenes from Bond films.  Well I guess Jonny was too busy pushing people off motorway flyovers and being a proper 'ard gangster to tell knock knock jokes.  Plus Ruby does't strike me as the type of gal who has much of a sense of humour.

Also another Deano free episode!!! Has it been a Deanoooooo free week?! Can't quite remember. Just happy he didn't pop up tonight.

----------


## littlemo

> Loving 007 and his Bond gal.  Didnt Bradley look like a waiter tonight in his bond gear?  Well if he gets sacked from his city job, which considering all the bunking off he has been doing lately, Im surprised he hasn't had the chop already. Then he can always get a job in Fargos waiting on tables. lol
> 
> I was concerned when rubes said she was upset that her and her dad never did anything like that!! Spat out coffee at that point. Then realised she meant they never laughed or had fun, rather than acting out racy scenes from Bond films.  Well I guess Jonny was too busy pushing people off motorway flyovers and being a proper 'ard gangster to tell knock knock jokes.  Plus Ruby does't strike me as the type of gal who has much of a sense of humour.
> 
> Also another Deano free episode!!! Has it been a Deanoooooo free week?! Can't quite remember. Just happy he didn't pop up tonight.


I thought Bradley could have worn a better suit than that. They could have used Dennis's, what he wore at the club, that was very sexy! But his genuine Bradleyness won through. Wish there could have been more of it though. 

Didn't get that thing with Ruby. Must have just gone over my head. It didn't strike me as odd.

People really don't like Deano do they?! Poor boy! I'm starting to feel sorry for him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I thought Bradley could have worn a better suit than that. They could have used Dennis's, what he wore at the club, that was very sexy! But his genuine Bradleyness won through. Wish there could have been more of it though. 
> 
> Didn't get that thing with Ruby. Must have just gone over my head. It didn't strike me as odd.
> 
> People really don't like Deano do they?! Poor boy! I'm starting to feel sorry for him.


I think that its ironic that Deanoooooo was brought in as the 'heart throb' and Bradders as the 'geek' yet from what I can gather folk are all falling for and liking the 'ginger nut' alot more, than the Deano.

I think Deanoooo is annoying, but given a good storyline and the chance to develop his character......... you never know!  I mean whenever he is on screen he just seems to be annoying people or giving them duff advice.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm a big Bradley Stacey fan but I thought it was a bit boring, sorry. What is it with Max, he seems to be cruising around Albert square without anyone noticing him!

Did miss Denise and Kevin they are so much fun.

And please tell me Minty is not leaving forever.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> What is it with Max, he seems to be cruising around Albert square without anyone noticing him!


I was thinking that!! It just seems odd and it really is not needed to be shown seeing as we know he wants to buy the house!!

----------


## diamond1

> And please tell me Minty is not leaving forever.


 no he will be back as soon as the cups over im sure of it   Spoiler:    he was on the webcam the other day  I hope this helps :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Are we supposed to think that the writers recognising how pathetic Garry and Minty are for constantly trying to pull girls half their age and failing...is somehow supposed to make up for the fact that these pathetic 'storylines' are all they've done for the past year at least.  :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Cringeworthy isn't it.  Even Les Dawson would fall ill witnessing  these idiots.

----------


## soapyclean

The place was up for rent not sale, bored with the last few epis not as good as when grunt and phil are around.

Hoping phil will sleep with Jane  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The place was up for rent not sale, bored with the last few epis not as good as when grunt and phil are around.
> 
> Hoping phil will sleep with Jane


Oh please, Phil and Grunt running around the countryside, Danny wandering around like a demented squirrel with a shot gun and 'ard gangster Jonny Allen in a very pink sweater.  Cringe TV at its best. :EEK!:  

Loving Enders the last few weeks. Stacey, Bradley, Jim, Max all very good and believable characters, and all played superbly. :Clap:  

I sincerely hope Jane isnt going to hop into Phil's bed.  I know Ian isnt Brad Pitt, but Jane was a very loyal character when she started the show - another eastenders personality transplant, I feel, just to suit a pretty naff storyline. :Mad:

----------


## soapyclean

It would give Ian the shake up he needs, he's been taking Jane for granted for so long. Thats why she felt the need to find solace in Grant's arms, I wish they had left together. But she was loyal to the kids rather than to Ian.
Grant was right she's selling herself short with Ian, about time they had a shake up.

Grant and Phil were better viewing than two middle aged men running after women that are half their age.

----------


## diamond1

> Are we supposed to think that the writers recognising how pathetic Garry and Minty are for constantly trying to pull girls half their age and failing...is somehow supposed to make up for the fact that these pathetic 'storylines' are all they've done for the past year at least.


it used to be a little funny but now just sleezy for guys their age I dont mind if it was deano and someone else.theyve been like this since 2004 im sick of it now 

comedy is not ee's strong point but they need something new

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It would give Ian the shake up he needs, he's been taking Jane for granted for so long. Thats why she felt the need to find solace in Grant's arms, I wish they had left together. But she was loyal to the kids rather than to Ian.
> Grant was right she's selling herself short with Ian, about time they had a shake up.
> 
> Grant and Phil were better viewing than two middle aged men running after women that are half their age.


I totally agree that Jane deserves better than Ian (he is a total muppet), but I just dont like Enders changing characters' personalities to suit a particular storyline.  I sincerely hope she doesn't get it on with Phil.  He goes very red in the face and huffs and puffs when he's only pulling a pint in the Vic, so pulling Jane may put him in hospital!! lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

> no he will be back as soon as the cups over im sure of it   Spoiler:    he was on the webcam the other day  I hope this helps


Ah, thanks for that, I really like Minty he's so nice, SJ is not too young for him I think.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ah, thanks for that, I really like Minty he's so nice, SJ is not too young for him I think.


How old is SJ? She looks mid 30s?! Minty is 50 right?! I never realised he was quite that old mind!  I think they look okay together, in a way.

----------


## Babe14

A very commical and loving week in the square.

----------


## tammyy2j

At present only Bradley and Stacey are keeping EE entertaining. Did anyone else see the way Phil looked at Tanya when she came into the pub i think these two might hook up. Poor Jane, Ian is a complete ******* she should have gone off with Grant. What's the story with Jake and Ruby i really don't want these two getting together even though both have no storylines at present.

----------


## JustJodi

*Jane should tell Ian to shove it where the sun don't shine,, I really hope she finds out what hes up to..... and paying Dawn to be his "wife"  is the lowest hes gone with Jane,, that is a SLAP IN THE FACE,,,*
*I agree with Tammy  seems like every thing is focusing on Bradley and Stacey right now,, and I really hope that Jake and Ruby do not get into any thing other than FRIENDS,, or "boss lady" and employee,,*

----------


## diamond1

> *Jane should tell Ian to shove it where the sun don't shine,, I really hope she finds out what hes up to..... and paying Dawn to be his "wife"  is the lowest hes gone with Jane,, that is a SLAP IN THE FACE,,,*
> *I agree with Tammy  seems like every thing is focusing on Bradley and Stacey right now,, and I really hope that Jake and Ruby do not get into any thing other than FRIENDS,, or "boss lady" and employee,,*


whats wrong with jane to warren what he is doing to her,I cant belive Ian would blow her out for a girl who is no diffrent that any girl her age it makes me sick.

espcially after she has put up with him and the kids

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i really hope it gets out to the public what he is doing because everyone knows he used to pay janine (another young lassie~) to sleep with her so i hope the rest of the square think hes doing it again his name will be mud and jane will finally come to her senses and buy a ticket to portugal to tell grant how she really feels.......I WISH

----------


## JustJodi

*Ohhhhhhhh nice story,,,,,, Jane and Grant and Courtney come back to Walford together,,,,,,,,, ohhh yeaaah,,,,, wouldn't that be a great story line????? LOL*
*Ian indeed did pay Janine to have sex with him, every one does know, now hes paying a young girl who happens to be "fit" to pose as his wife and lets Jane work her fanny off at the chippie, cafe, and take care of his kids and his home. ....Ian really needs to be SLAPPED in Public,, wonder who will spill the beans on him first, the media( in the society pages or something ) or Dawn ???????*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well dawns trying to save up for a dear holiday with carly so she may actually blackmail him just like janine did.

one thing im not sure of does jane know about his prostitute janine days

----------


## JustJodi

> well dawns trying to save up for a dear holiday with carly so she may actually blackmail him just like janine did.
> 
> one thing im not sure of does jane know about his prostitute janine days


*Dunno if he ever fessed up to his "bad days"  ...dunno if he ever "apologized" about his behavior to Laura either ( when she became pregnant with Bobby..... and assumed it was Garrys)* 
*I think I am gonna start a thread so we can all beat up Ian on it LOL*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

dont think im sticking up for ian cos im not but you can understand bwhy he assumed bobby was garrys since he had a secret vascetomy

by the way that thread sounds good lol  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> dont think im sticking up for ian cos im not but you can understand bwhy he assumed bobby was garrys since he had a secret vascetomy
> 
> by the way that thread sounds good lol


Thread has been started...... ok folks go for it,,,,,,,,  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, I know the intention is that we're supposed to think Keith is scum for screwing up the interview on purpose etc...but surely not being able to read is something you should be honest about? What exactly was Rosie planning to do if Keith needed to read something for the job?


And why do Max and Tanya still have the Allen's pictures up on the wall, as well as the rest of their furniture? I only hope they or Ruby have taken down Johnny's little 'Shrine to Scarlet' (consisting of lots of prints of the same picture) down from the wall.


And the talk about the World Cup was really forced in. Whereas other episodes it's been characters where we've seen the scene continue (eg, last Monday Jake and Deano were still in the pub after the football scene, they weren't just there to have that scene) whereas today it was completely random, with very dodgy dialogue. Not to mention the dodgy cut when it went to the next scene.

----------


## littlemo

Any thoughts on the episode?! Another reference to the world cup, very obviously cut in this time, you could see it couldn't you?! Liked the conversation between Gary and Phil though. 

That Ian thing with Dawn was quite funny actually. She is very pretty and it's clear Robert was very taken with her. 

Bradley was starting to come round, but now Max has done it again hasn't he?! 

Stacey was a bit out of order tonight. Saying that Max couldn't change. 'How would you know?' My sentiments exactly Bradley! 

But I did like how she went over with him to his dads to give him moral support.

----------


## BlackKat

> But I did like how she went over with him to his dads to give him moral support.


I thought she was out of order in that last scene with the comment about Max disappearing again in front of Tanya. She should have let Bradley deal with the situation how he chose, not stick her oar in.

----------


## Debs

> Okay, I know the intention is that we're supposed to think Keith is scum for screwing up the interview on purpose etc...but surely not being able to read is something you should be honest about? What exactly was Rosie planning to do if Keith needed to read something for the job?
> 
> 
> And why do Max and Tanya still have the Allen's pictures up on the wall, as well as the rest of their furniture? I only hope they or Ruby have taken down Johnny's little 'Shrine to Scarlet' (consisting of lots of prints of the same picture) down from the wall.
> 
> 
> And the talk about the World Cup was really forced in. Whereas other episodes it's been characters, and we've seen the scene continue (eg, last Monday Jake and Deano were still in the pub after the football scene, they weren't just there to have that scene) whereas today it was completely random, with very dodgy dialogue. Not to mention the dodgy cut when it went to the next scene.


 :Rotfl:   i was just telling ems on msn about that! you could see the join! next time do it better EE

----------


## littlemo

> I thought she was out of order in that last scene with the comment about Max disappearing again in front of Tanya. She should have let Bradley deal with the situation how he chose, not stick her oar in.


Yeah I think so too. But it's her way isn't it?! If somebody she cares about has been hurt, she puts her mouth ahead of her brain. You can see that her heart's in the right place.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh that keith is a waste of space!! I dislike him nearly as much as I do Deanoooooo. Whats the point of him? They have more than enough lazy slobs in enders.  I felt like screaming at the TV with he was being interviewed!  I'd give him a glowing reference just to get rid of him. Oh why oh didn't he get the chop along with Rosie and Demi?!

Apart from that dont really recall much happening on enders tonight.  Oh there was abit of Bradely (always a welcome sight) and mad max and his bratty kids. Oh and Sonia who had a face like a slapped er... bottom.  I use to like Sonia, but her character hasn't half gone down hill.

In all a decidedly average episode. Next.....

----------


## Joanne

I can't believe that nobody in the WCCT or whatever it's called knows Ian Beale as he has been in Walford for so long and therefore knows he is with Jane. Also have none of them drunk in the Vic, if so they would know Dawn works behind the bar. How big is Walford supposed to be?

I don't think Robert fancies Dawn, I think he was suspicious, especially when she didn't even know how many children she's supposed to have.

----------


## littlemo

Robert is very handsome isn't he?! Nice. I could see Dawn and Robert together in the future. 

Maybe he was just suspicious, but I got the feeling he was trying to get Ian's back up when he made him pay for that bracelet. Was he doing it for Dawn?!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't be bothered with all these new characters, half of them just get on my nerves. I'll give these new brannings a chance though..

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah, there's too many coming in at once. At the moment I'm not too fond of Bradleys dad, but like you said, i'll give them a chance. And also, so can't wait to get rid of the millers, doing my head in now!

----------


## Katy

I like the Brannings at t ehmoment they are the only new characters i am willing to give a chance. I thought the Carly scenes with Rebecca were really nice. REbecca was so sweet when she said, "you said i could paint anything" and there was a big read handprint.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> REbecca was so sweet when she said, "you said i could paint anything" and there was a big read handprint.


I thought you were going to say something else....

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I can't be bothered with all these new characters, half of them just get on my nerves. I'll give these new brannings a chance though..


The Brannings seem a promising bunch.  There does seem an awful lot of new characters joining at the mo, and more to come there's no stopping them! lol

They need to establish the ones they have already introduced before they bring anymore in.  I mean you miss a couple of episodes and when you watch it there all these new faces.

Also I think they should cull some, ie get rid of the Deanooooooooo for the start! :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

LMAO as if Bert's still in that shed  :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

What happened in tonight's episode anyone?  Did I miss much? Missed it due needing a much needed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (sleep).

----------


## BlackKat

1. Why do the Brannings need a removal van? They haven't brought any furniture with them yet.

2. Surely in the middle of a heat wave, leaving an old man like Bert locked in a shed with (we assume) no water is completely irresponsible?

3) Someone please explain why we are supposed to have any sympathy for Rosie. Putting aside the fact that I'm not at all sure why running after a dog and tripping is a sign of being a spawn of Satan...she's been with Keith for at least 15 years. If she hasn't realised by now who he is then she's a complete moron. If she wants to marry Keith then she needs to take Keith for who he is. And if she doesn't want Keith as he is, she's had plently of time to figure that out.

And 4) Someone needs to take Wendy Richard's sunbed away, pronto. It's quite terrifying. Can't be good for Rebecca. Speaking of which -- we know Rebecca knows Sonia's name. Therefore we do not need Rebecca shouting out "Sonia," every time Sonia walks in a room.


Baffling episode.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh feeling much better now, don't feel that I missed out on much! lol

What's this about Pauline's sunbed?! Oh she isn't looking like she's been tangoed again, does she?! lol  I was worried about that before.  Think she has been standing to close to a nuclear reactor - she positively glows (like the kid on the old readybrek adverts).

I sincerely hope Bert is still locked up in that shed and remains there indefinitely.  Maybe they could throw Deanooooo in there for good measure with him. lol Was Deanoooo in it tonight, rather glad I missed it if his mug popped up at some point in the episode.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is it just me or does Rebecca always sound like one of the daleks everytime she speaks her lines  :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

I know Pauline, god! She walked in the room, she was black! I couldn't believe it! 

The episode was very boring tonight! The Millers were o.k., but we all knew what was going to happen, and about time too!

----------


## tammyy2j

Pauline looked really tangoed last night. So Sharon had baby Dennis i hope someone told Jim and Dot. I like Carly and Martin together especially with Rebecca it serves Sonia right. I feel sorry for Keith, Rosie is an idiot all the fuss of getting married and then she bails. Keith maybe lazy but you can tell he loves Rosie and the kids even Dawn and Mickey which aren't his.

----------


## Skits

> Pauline looked really tangoed last night. So Sharon had baby Dennis i hope someone told Jim and Dot. I like Carly and Martin together especially with Rebecca it serves Sonia right. I feel sorry for Keith, Rosie is an idiot all the fuss of getting married and then she bails. Keith maybe lazy but you can tell he loves Rosie and the kids even Dawn and Mickey which aren't his.


surprise surprise, sharon had a boy and named him dennis. this soap really annoys me sometimes. :Wal2l:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Is it just me or does Rebecca always sound like one of the daleks everytime she speaks her lines


 :Rotfl:  I never thought of it but now you mention it... :Lol: 

Sharon and her baby Dennis just RUINED the episode!! It was expected and stupid!!  :Wal2l:  

Loved Sonia's face when Carly 'joked' about and got her thinking she was having Martin's baby!!  :Thumbsup: 

Can't say much about Rosie and Keith.. though I thought she might as well thought oh well and said "I do." But she didn't..

----------


## BlackKat

"I'm sorry Keith, but I don't love you anymore. I typically figured this out only yesterday, although the affair I had a few months ago should have probably given me a clue. So I'm just going to waltz off to the Cotswolds (a wonderful, mystical place where there are no troubles whatsoever) with the kids. I'm not going to listen to the opinion of our younger son, despite him being old enough to make up his own mind. I'm also not going to give any consideration to the fact that they are also your children. The reason you can't come is that Dawn and Mickey can't leave their jobs -- despite this technically not being your problem as they aren't your biological children. I'm also going to explain all this in a patronising voice, because I've suddenly become empowered and this means turning into a holier-than-thou twit.

Thanks for the memories,
no love Rosie."


Seriously, WTF was that?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Why oh why couldn't keith just go too!! I don't see the point of keeping his character in the show.  He is a waste of space really. I'd rather Rosie stayed and him bog off somewhere.

----------


## littlemo

> Why oh why couldn't keith just go too!! I don't see the point of keeping his character in the show.  He is a waste of space really. I'd rather Rosie stayed and him bog off somewhere.


I think a lot of people feel that way. 

Tonight's episode was pretty boring, Rosie was just repeating the obvious. She doesn't love him and hasn't for a long time, as was said above. Mike was the true love of her life and I think Keith has always been second best. It's strange the way the producers have done things, axing Rosie and Demi but at least the storyline has come to an end, so that is a bit of a consolation. I'm glad of Darren, Mickey and Demi. And Keith is a good dad, it's nice to have some parent figure there too. 

The Bradley stuff I found boring, which is surprising, but nothing happened. Lauren seems to be a bit of a madam! lol. Certainly confident. Stacey saying that Max 'is a slimy toad', likes to make her feelings known. But even that I found a bit sedate. 

No nothing for me in this episode.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I agree that tonight's episode was rather boring. Glad that there is an end in sight with the Miller family, so that storyline can be put to bed finally!

I think the last few weeks on enders have been pretty good, both in terms of acting and scripts, so there was bound to be a lull at some point. 

Do like the new Brannings, Max and co, so will have to see how that storyline develops!

----------


## Nigella harman

I enjoyed it. :Smile:  Glad to see Rosie finally sorting her life out.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode last night, nothing stood out for me really though. The Miller stuff was good, i am glad Rosie has finally decided what she really wants, i did feel slightly sorry for Keith though.

----------


## BlackKat

_Hi Keith. Rosie again. Turns out that Darren doesn't want to move to the Cotswolds! I know, shocker, huh? So if you could just purposefully make him hate you and sever all ties that'd be a real help.

Thanks, Rosie.

P.S. You no good scrounger, it didn't work. What use are you?_



Urgh. Good riddance to her. I'm glad Keith's staying over her - there's much more chance of character growth, and I think it should really change the dynamics of the Miller family, whereas if Rosie stayed they'd remain pretty much the same and there'd be no point. Also I prefer Darren over Demi, and Aleesha was non-existant until today so I have no opinion on her. So basically I'm happy all round.

Edit: Forgot about Mickey. He annoys me, I'd have been glad to see him go as well.

----------


## x Amby x

I must say i was slightly disappointed by the exit of Rosie and Demi, we were told that it would be a brilliant exit and things would get explosive! But they didnt delver, the same happened for Little Mo! Im glad Rosie got away from Keith and sorted her lif eout, but the exit was boring and not exciting at all!

----------


## littlemo

Boring episode. But there does seem to be a lot to say, strangely.

I'm glad there's been a closure to the Miller storyline. Rosie made the decision to leave, and she went through with it, I think that takes guts. I'm glad she allowed Darren to stay in Walford, her reason for taking him was a good one, but that's where he wanted to be and he should have that choice. It's not like he could never change his mind, his mum's always going to be there.

Felt sorry for Sonia tonight. She is trying her best to fit in with what Martin wants for Rebecca, but I'm surprised she has been able to hold her tongue with the whole Carly situation. I thought it was a real cheek of Carly coming up while she was posting the divorce papers to talk to her about it. What business is it of hers?! Carly was good helping Sonia get to see Rebecca though, overall she's been o.k, but I just would hate it if I was in Sonia's position.

Sonia's finally got involved with the Max business. About time hey?! Some of what Sonia was saying was rubbish though. She knows full well Carol never got on with Jim. Did they ever repair the damage?! Her sticking up for Bradley?! When they have hardly spoken two words to each other! lol.

Jim was horrible to Lauren, that isn't on! Show more respect to your grandchildren! Just because they belong to Tanya, it doesn't make them any less special!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I must say i was slightly disappointed by the exit of Rosie and Demi, we were told that it would be a brilliant exit and things would get explosive! But they didnt delver, the same happened for Little Mo! Im glad Rosie got away from Keith and sorted her lif eout, but the exit was boring and not exciting at all!


Yeah, I think they (including Keith) should have gone out with a BIG bang!!! lol  Though I guess it was truer to 'real' life the way they went than them getting blown up.  I guess not every character can have an explosive exit, or the death rate in the eastend would be horrendous! lol

Though I'd personally pay good money to see Keith, Bert and Deano leave in an explosive and permanent way! :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I must say i was slightly disappointed by the exit of Rosie and Demi, we were told that it would be a brilliant exit and things would get explosive! But they didnt delver, the same happened for Little Mo! Im glad Rosie got away from Keith and sorted her lif eout, but the exit was boring and not exciting at all!


I have to agree with you. Rosie and Demi's exit was quite dissapointing, we all thought they were going to leave on a dramatic and explosive note but their exit wasn't anything like it.

----------


## JustJodi

*I guess I was all ready to see Rosie and Demi standing in the middle of the street, and drunken Mike comes barreling down the road and knocks them down and kills them... I guess we all knew they were coming to an end.. but at least they left in Clint's car not the old ice cream truck LOL*
*A switch from seeing Characters leaving in the back of a black cab, or on the steps of the tube, or getting on the bus..*Or just walking off with a suitcase ...
*Nowwwwwww how much longer is Keef gonna stick around, and how much longer is Bert  sticking around, I mean neither one of them has done EE any good, none of them have had any decent story lines,.Do Not Get me started on Weano...I am just a bit surprised they have kept Bert around as long as they have !!!!!*
*BTW where is Joe ??* 
*Hey you know what,, Sonia and Martin are the only ones in EE who have actually SIGNED a divorce decree.. I know Billy and Mo are finally divorced... Has EE finally woke up to the obvious ??*
*Isn't it time for Billy and Honey to make an appearance?? How are they gonna explain their absence ??*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *I guess I was all ready to see Rosie and Demi standing in the middle of the street, and drunken Mike comes barreling down the road and knocks them down and kills them... I guess we all knew they were coming to an end.. but at least they left in Clint's car not the old ice cream truck LOL*
> *A switch from seeing Characters leaving in the back of a black cab, or on the steps of the tube, or getting on the bus..*Or just walking off with a suitcase ...
> *Nowwwwwww how much longer is Keef gonna stick around, and how much longer is Bert  sticking around, I mean neither one of them has done EE any good, none of them have had any decent story lines,. !!!!!*
> *BTW where is Joe ??* 
> : [/COLOR][/SIZE][/I][/B]


Good point, where is Joe?!  Has Pauline locked him up in that new loft conversion of hers? It is a bit odd that he just seems to have disappeared off the face of er....Walford.

Maybe he got sick of looking at the tangoed woman and legged it! Just a shame, if thats the case, he didn't take Bert with him! lol

----------


## Babe14

Quite enjoyed Easties this week, espec the stuff with the Millers, poor Keith my heart went out to him, although I did cringe whenhe turned up at the registry office covered in muck and doggie poo!!
Very nice end scene with Keith and Darren. Also nice to see Clint popping up again.
Not sure whether or not I felt sorry for Sonia when Rebecca asked Carly to be her mum instead of her.
Pauline's been in the sun too much, she has whey too much of a tan!

When Pauline received a phone call from Michelle about having a baby I thought it was Michelle who had the baby :Lol:  It was only when Pauline/Carly were talking that I realised it was Sharon. A bitof a sad moment there with Dennis being mentioned.

Loved the Phil/Ben scene with the sack :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

A good episode tonight. Enjoyed it.

----------


## CrazyLea

Great analysis there Chris  :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nah but, yeah it wasn't a bad episode. Feel sorry for Darren, it can't be easy leaving your sister go, seeing as they were close, and twins. Liked the whole Max stuff, and the Denise stuff, she's sooo jealous  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

I thought it was quite boring. I am liking that Pat has come back into it though, she's been off our screens for quite a while. 

Max and Tanya weren't great tonight. I think it'll be better when we get to see some real drama. The absence of Bradley and Jim in the family isn't a good thing. When they start to have a bit of interaction it'll be more interesting to watch. 

I don't really care about Denise and Kevin at the moment. I find it quite childish. And I'm really not liking Elaine, she's so false. How anyone can be interested in her I don't know. 

Dawn was nice tonight. Very good of her to not go on holiday, and putting her family's feelings above her own. She needn't of done it, and it really showed warmth of character.

----------


## tammyy2j

Not a great episode i liked how Dawn put her family first.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I actually enjoyed Monday's episode.  I think that Max and Tanya were really good.  Im liking their characters.  Good to see Pat back on screen.  

The only thing I didn't like was the Sonia scenes - I find them boring to watch.  Her character has really gone down hill. She is as annoying and as pathetic to watch as Deanoooooo these days! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well for some reason I was expecting tonight's episode to be pants and I wasn't disappointed! lol  That Sonia with her whingeing and moaning is seriously doing my head in!  :Mad:  Get a grip, love!!!

Oh and another reason for not 'feeling the love' for tonight's episode was that my least favourite soap character of all time was in it tonight - that demented little chap deanoooooooooooooooooooooo.

Going to have to go for a lie down now, just thinking of him makes me ill  :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

That Elaine gets on my nerves. She seems like a nymphomaniac (which I know is weird since she didn't sleep with Kevin), but she just gives off that crazy vibe! 

Rebecca at the end, how dumb was that?! They shouldn't allow young kids to speak. 

Hope Sonia gets herself sorted. She's in a right old mess isn't she?! I understand Martin's wariness. Glad she's got Gus, and her family. At least she's not completely alone. 

Nice interaction between Tanya and Bradley. Where's Stacey?! Bradley needs her!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, ol Bradders needs Stace's support right now, especially when Tanya was giving him (rightly) an earful for ignoring her girls tonight, then later on hounding him in the pub - if she keeps on like that Bradley have his own stalker by Thursday and an injunction out against her by next Monday!!! lol

Think Stacey is in it Thursday and Friday. Hopefully no Deano though. :EEK!:

----------


## JustJodi

*How many more times is Tanya gonna wail " I can't live like this any more Max "... I lost count how many times she has said it since they arrived to Walford.. Max is an old pro manipulating his wife..seems like hes still got a bird tucked away some where..*
*Sonia is not going to have the support of her family if she does not stop LYING,, granted most alkies lie and try to cover up their "problem".. but she is going to be very much alone if she does not ADMIT she has a problem...Did any one find it strange... that Sonia as a student nurse was allowed those fancy French manicured nails ????*

*The whole Sonia, Martin, Rebecca and Pauline scenes were rubbish in my opinion.....For once Pauline didn't have to say any thing Rebecca piped up and said her piece...... ( I have no idea how well she carried out her lines....... but ...... ya know )*

*Elaine really came on strong,, she must have bored the poop outta Kevin with her constant yammering,, I am dying to find out what KEVIN actually thought of her*

----------


## littlemo

It seemed like Kevin was put off. The look he gave when he left seemed to suggest it.

----------


## JustJodi

> It seemed like Kevin was put off. The look he gave when he left seemed to suggest it.


*Kevin looked like a deer caught in the  headlights,, and couldn't wait to get outta the restraunt,,,,,,,*

----------


## CrazyLea

I missed tonights episode (depp dribbling cough) what did Rebecca say at the end haha!?

----------


## littlemo

> I missed tonights episode (depp dribbling cough) what did Rebecca say at the end haha!?


Said Sonia made everybody sad, and that she hated her.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Said Sonia made everybody sad, and that she hated her.


From the mouth of babes! lol Rebecca hit it on the head, yes alot of us aren't feeling the love for Sonia anymore.  How long before she leaves?!  Lets start a count down.................

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Said Sonia made everybody sad, and that she hated her.


Oh my goodness! I missed last night's episode, i can never imagine Rebecca saying that!

----------


## diamond1

> Said Sonia made everybody sad, and that she hated her.


 its sad when a little girl has to tell the bbc how the nation feel about sonia.....wait it was a storyline???....oh dear!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> its sad when a little girl has to tell the bbc how the nation feel about sonia.....wait it was a storyline???....oh dear!!


Yeah, I dont believe telling Sonia she was making everybody sad (Man please dont let her meet Jean or the poor woman is bound to have an immediate relapse!) and she hates her was scripted.  I think Rebecca (child actor) was speaking out of frustration personally, and she should have finished the job off by telling Sonia to bog off and kicked her in the shins for good measure.  :Cheer:

----------


## diamond1

I hear nattalie cassidy s a loverly girl and a great actress but I hate sonia so much she does my head in she used to be ok but since college shes turned into a whinging selfish cow who is so insecure and weak 

Ill never forgive sonia for that funeral to war hero jack the whole thing made me want to throw up  :Sick:   I wouldnt mind if he was a character bt he was a F'N extra why would anyone who writes a  script for the bbc reduce themselfs to that

----------


## JustJodi

*BBC were cowards,,,,,, so they used lil bitty Rebecca to tell Sonia off,, Nowwwwwwwww where was that post that told us how much longer ol Sonia is gonna be around ?????? Please tell me it is soon,, cos I am not sure I can stomach her much longer...* 
*Yea I remember the JACK episode,, that was DUMB * 
*Anyway lets hope Sonia and Naomi leave pretty soon*

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh my goodness! I missed last night's episode, i can never imagine Rebecca saying that!


 
*Davey she sure did say it,,,,,,, she told Sonia to leave them alone cos she made every one SAD.....*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im actually beginning to feel sorry for her.
shes turning to drink because shes afraid of losing rebecca because its carly now isnt it.  at the school sports day when she asked carly to be her mum i really felt for her, now rebecca has told her what she thinks thats gonna push her further off the edge

----------


## diamond1

> thats gonna push her further off the edge


 the only way I would care as if she was standing on the side of a cliff :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> the only way I would care as if she was standing on the side of a cliff


Where is Janine when we need her  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> im actually beginning to feel sorry for her.
> shes turning to drink because shes afraid of losing rebecca because its carly now isnt it. at the school sports day when she asked carly to be her mum i really felt for her, now rebecca has told her what she thinks thats gonna push her further off the edge


 
*Sonia is NOT going to find the answer to her problems at the bottom of a bottle. Drinking never solved a damn thing,, it only creates more problems,,,,,,,, just my own PERSONAL opinion,,*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> *Davey she sure did say it,,,,,,, she told Sonia to leave them alone cos she made every one SAD.....*


Did Rebecca say it like this?....Leave.Us.Alone.Because.You.Make.Everybody  .Sad.

----------


## JustJodi

> Did Rebecca say it like this?....Leave.Us.Alone.Because.You.Make.Everybody  .Sad.


*Davey ask the folks who watched it who have hearing,,,,, i only read it on the subtitles babe .......*

----------


## littlemo

> Did Rebecca say it like this?....Leave.Us.Alone.Because.You.Make.Everybody  .Sad.


Something along those lines. I thought it was really awful. But it's a bit unfair to say about a little kid isn't it?!

----------


## littlemo

Max was definetely in the wrong tonight! Fancy putting your 'bit on the side' ahead of your own son. Really bad! The way Max reacted it seemed as if he was only a bit late, but half an hour is too much as far as I'm concerned. 

I got a bit confused when Bradley said 'he'll cheat on you one day' to Tanya. Have the writers forgotten that Max told Bradley about his affair, and the argument he had had with his wife?! It also seems like Tanya is being a bit too kind to Max lately, she was all 'whatever he's like he's still my husband'. Maybe doing for Bradley's benefit but still... 

Lauren was funny asking whether anyone called Bradley 'Brad'. She is very good!

----------


## crazygirl

tonights episode was ok! wonder who the text was of  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
rob looking good though girls  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## diamond1

what does everyone think I missed tonights episode should I put the bbc repeat on at 10 30 and miss big brother or  watch Big brother and wait till the omnibus 

is it worth missing big brother?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> what does everyone think I missed tonights episode should I put the bbc repeat on at 10 30 and miss big brother or  watch Big brother and wait till the omnibus 
> 
> is it worth missing big brother?


I am facing the same dilemma, should i watch eastenders?! Was it a good episode tonight???

----------


## crazygirl

> what does everyone think I missed tonights episode should I put the bbc repeat on at 10 30 and miss big brother or  watch Big brother and wait till the omnibus 
> 
> is it worth missing big brother?


 eastenders is on at 10 not 10.30
i think its worth watching but then again i hate big brother so i would choose eastenders over that

----------


## diamond1

> eastenders is on at 10 not 10.30
> i think its worth watching but then again i hate big brother so i would choose eastenders over that


no its on tonight at 10:30 I just checked  that only fools on horses thing is on...EDIT screw it Im gonna miss eastenders big brother is really good tonight

----------


## crazygirl

> no its on tonight at 10:30 I just checked  that only fools on horses thing is on


 i havnt checked the time so i didnt know  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> i havnt checked the time so i didnt know


 aww its ok babe I thought the same

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't bother with BB anymore so i'm watching enders'.. missed it tonight cos of Emmerdale.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I normally miss EE these days, because there's always a nice regional ITV programme on, or Tonight with Trevor McDoughnut.  :Cool:

----------


## Kim

> I normally miss EE these days, because there's always a nice regional ITV programme on, or Tonight with Trevor McDoughnut.


Lol I don't like his programme either. They may as well devote the whole channel to the character of Ian Beale for a whole day. I also missed EastEnders because of Emmerdale's collapse drama, and couldn't be bothered to get off of the PC to go and watch the repeat. Shall watch it on sunday if I'm in.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night....a good ending as well with Tanya looking at Max's text message....Max is going to be in soo much trouble tonight, i can't wait!

I felt sorry for Bradley, he obviously put the effort in to give Max a chance but he didn't bother turning up!

Sonia is really down in the dumps....EE have ruined her character in my opinion.

----------


## Jada-GDR

when gus said to martin "this is bang out of order man, and you know it" i was just like FINALLY! i think he needs to say that to pauline. i know sonia's annoying but rebecca is her daughter.

----------


## littlemo

Really great episode tonight! 

Gosh Max is a coniving so and so isn't he?! lol. He's getting more and more like Den by the day. 

Sonia and Gus, I really love it! I didn't think I would but Gus is such a great guy. He would be good for Sonia and Rebecca. I reckon Gus could be the person to get Rebecca back in Sonia's life. Martin is out of order keeping Rebecca away from her.

Kevin was great giving Elaine the elbow. About time!

----------


## littlemo

Oh I forgot to mention those photographs Bradley was looking at in the beginning. Do you think they were actually him? He had bright ginger hair, really funny.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh I forgot to mention those photographs Bradley was looking at in the beginning. Do you think they were actually him? He had bright ginger hair, really funny.


 Yeah,I do..how flippin cute were they!!!Did you see Max grab that Gemmas hair to move her!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,I do..how flippin cute were they!!!Did you see Max grab that Gemmas hair to move her!


Yeah he put his point across didn't he?! And we know what happens between her and Bradley soon. You think they are trying to show that Max and Bradley aren't as different as they seem?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really liked tonight's episode. Max is very sneaky and conniving, i hope Tanya finds out that Max has been playing away soon! Max is a real cheat!

I find Gus and Sonia together really unconvincing. I think they are better to stay as really good friends, so hopefully their snog tonight won't be the start of a relationship between them because i honestly think Sonia likes Gus as a friend and nothing else. Gus has a heart of gold though and he is determined to look out for Sonia, a friendship between them is so much better!

I feel that romance will be on the cards for Dawn and Rob, what has Dawn got herself into though?! She has to pose as Ian's wife more and more now if she's seeing Rob more often!

I was quite dissapointed that Carly finished things with Martin, they were really sweet together but i can understand where Carly is coming from, things are getting more serious as him and Sonia are getting divorced and the whole Rebecca situation. I hope Martin and Carly get back together soon!

The Kevin and Denise scenes were great as always, i am so glad that Kevin brushed Elaine off, Kevin and Denise are meant to be!

Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah he put his point across didn't he?! And we know what happens between her and Bradley soon. You think they are trying to show that Max and Bradley aren't as different as they seem?!


 Yeah,Im looking forward to it,ive deleted the rest,cos i forgot im not on the Bradley and Stacey thread!sorry!!Oh no!youve quoted me!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,Im looking forward to that!On GMTV this morning they described her as a bunny boiler!!and she looked convincing tonight!!!I wonder if Brad! sees her off that she might come back and reek revenge!!!!


Quite possible I reckon. Scary! But I don't think we should be talking like this. They are spoilers.

----------


## sarah21

> I was quite dissapointed that Carly finished things with Martin, they were really sweet together but i can understand where Carly is coming from, things are getting more serious as him and Sonia are getting divorced and the whole Rebecca situation. I hope Martin and Carly get back together soon!


I hope not! Carly has realised that Martin comes with far too much baggage and even spoke to Pat about how she felt she was dating Pauline at times! I didn't like Carly and Martin together. He seems to fall 'in love' very quickly but maybe now he will start to question his part in the wreckage of his marriage.

I have no sympathy with Martin at the moment. He has no right to keep Sonia away from their daughter. When I think back to some of the things he has done in the past, I can't believe his hypocrisy.

Martin needs to grow up desperately and get his own life. If he had done this in the first place, maybe Sonia might still be with him.

----------


## littlemo

I also feel sorry for Sonia. After what her and Martin have been through, if the situation was reversed I don't think she'd stop her from seeing him. I wish Pauline would stay out of it. She must understand that a mum is a very important person in a childs life. She's made mistakes but it's better to have her than not to.

----------


## Pinkbanana

did I miss much going on in Walford, in Friday's episode?!  

Thinking that at the moment Enders are just focusing on and using the same characters all the time, ie Bradley, Stacey, Max, Kevin, Denise etc...

Loving Stacey and Bradley  :Love:  but where are the Trumans, Honey, Dot, Joe (you know, that chap who's suppose to be married to the satsuma) and Billy these days?  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> did I miss much going on in Walford, in Friday's episode?!  
> 
> Thinking that at the moment Enders are just focusing on and using the same characters all the time, ie Bradley, Stacey, Max, Kevin, Denise etc...
> 
> Loving Stacey and Bradley  but where are the Trumans, Honey, Dot, Joe (you know, that chap who's suppose to be married to the satsuma) and Billy these days?


Dot's still away visiting Nick but she's back the week after next (I think).  The Trumans have been away for a long time, I can't explain that one. There is stuff coming up with Honey and Billy next week.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Have the Trumans left?!  

Mind you if we are going to get anymore storylines like the one when Patrick was getting his oats with that all fur coat and no knickers Pat woman, then they can stay away forever.  I tell you, trying to eat (and keep down)your dinner when that kind of thing is on tv is a challenge!!! :Sick:   lol

----------


## littlemo

> Have the Trumans left?!  
> 
> Mind you if we are going to get anymore storylines like the one when Patrick was getting his oats with that all fur coat and no knickers Pat woman, then they can stay away forever.  I tell you, trying to eat (and keep down)your dinner when that kind of thing is on tv is a challenge!!!  lol


lol. No they haven't left. I think the last time there was any interaction between them was when Patrick was putting up the flag for Trinidad and Tobago, a couple of weeks back. 

I think they'll be in soon enough.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol. No they haven't left. I think the last time there was any interaction between them was when Patrick was putting up the flag for Trinidad and Tobago, a couple of weeks back. 
> 
> I think they'll be in soon enough.


Oh I forgot that there had a very brief (blink and you'd miss it) scene a few weeks back!!!  Maybe they went to take the flag back to Trinidad,the time they have been missing from the screen! lol

----------


## Kim

The flag's been there for ages now, and throughout most of that time, Trinidad hadn't been in the World Cup because they'd been knocked out. Maybe they have taken a little break, but without it being mentioned.

----------


## di marco

> I hope not! Carly has realised that Martin comes with far too much baggage and even spoke to Pat about how she felt she was dating Pauline at times! I didn't like Carly and Martin together. He seems to fall 'in love' very quickly but maybe now he will start to question his part in the wreckage of his marriage.
> 
> I have no sympathy with Martin at the moment. He has no right to keep Sonia away from their daughter. When I think back to some of the things he has done in the past, I can't believe his hypocrisy.
> 
> Martin needs to grow up desperately and get his own life. If he had done this in the first place, maybe Sonia might still be with him.


i dont think martin was in love with carly, yeh hes moved on but thats a good thing, it started as a bit of fun and he might have wanted it to get more serious but i dont think hes in love with her (or even that he thinks hes in love with her). martin has every right legally to keep sonia away from rebecca (i think) cos he has custody of her and sonia gave her up for adoption, giving up her rights

also, sonia went charging in there late at night, knowing that rebecca was in bed, wanting to wake her up and tell her she was her mum, she had no right to do that and i think that was a bit irresponisble! rebecca said she didnt like her, and although shes only young and you might argue that she isnt old enough to make a decision over wanting to see sonia or not, but it wouldnt be fair on rebecaa to let sonia see her if rebecca didnt want her to. i think sonia needs to stop drinking, calm down and get her life back on track if she wants to see rebecca again, you cant entirely blame martin for it, sonias in charge of her own actions

----------


## Dutchgirl

I wonder where Honey and Billy are, and the Truemans for that matter. :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

What happen to Naomi? 

EE is boring at present. I can see why the ratings are down.

----------


## Nigella harman

> What happen to Naomi? 
> 
> EE is boring at present. I can see why the ratings are down.


 surely Naomi not being in it would be a plus!! :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> surely Naomi not being in it would be a plus!!


It is but annoying Sonia and Gus are still there. I can't remember what happened her character?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I just want to slap Gemma around the face  :Smile: 

I thought it was a good ending tonight. For a second there I thought Bradley was going to believe Max!! Can't believe Max didn't just slap Gemma and told her to go away.. So can't believe he can do that to people!!  :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh that Gemma is a pain in the ar............m! lol

Yeah,  Max needs to get shot (literally) of her asap. She is seriously going to do my head in if she stays around.

Felt so sorry for Bradders, Stace being too busy, so having to seek support/advice from Sonia!!!! Like thats going to make you feel better.... 
I'd have preferred to phone the samaritans myself! lol

Cant wait for Juley to go. :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Not liking Gemma in the slightest, she seems well stuck up. 

Wondering how Juley got into that much debt, the cafe doesn't take much money by the looks of it and it is run by Ian so it can't pay that much that Juley wasn't in debt before he stopped working there. 

Finding Squiggle a little attention seeking, if anyone should have anything to moan about it is Darren. Her parents have been apart for ages.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Juley dosen't seem to have anything decent to wear as well. All his 'bling' looks fake as well.. How did he owe like &#163;10(0),000 or something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

> Juley dosen't seem to have anything decent to wear as well. All his 'bling' looks fake as well.. How did he owe like Â£10(0),000 or something


We don't know. Maybe he's been getting involved with those blokes that had him beaten up in 2004 again.

----------


## Pinkbanana

*I reckon Juley should phone up one of those debt consolation companies!

Yeah its a real mystery ,what has he been spending his dosh on? Must be smoking it or snorting it up his nose, because he doesn't seem to have bought anything flash with his flexible friend. 

If I had been him the first thing I would have done would have been to nip down to B & Q to get some paint and redecorate that flat he shares with Gus - those hideously garish colours give me a headache, so image living with that colour scheme, you'd be wearing sun glasses permanently inside! lol

Do any folk know whether Gemma is just a temporary character or she is set to stay in Walford for a bit?  Hoping she bogs off to were she came from rather soon! She is another thing on Enders that gives me a headache. lol

Woweee I can change the colour of the txt. Just thought I'd share that with folk.*

----------


## Kim

> Do any folk know whether Gemma is just a temporary character or she is set to stay in Walford for a bit?  Hoping she bogs off to were she came from rather soon! She is another thing on Enders that gives me a headache. lol


I don't know. God Naomi was the best character ever in comparison to her. Why couldn't she just get run over by the train?

----------


## Kim

> I just want to slap Gemma around the face 
> 
> I thought it was a good ending tonight. For a second there I thought Bradley was going to believe Max!! Can't believe Max didn't just slap Gemma and told her to go away.. So can't believe he can do that to people!!


He's probably smart enough to know that she'd be straight round to Tanya to inform her of that and the affair, and then he'd loose his family.

----------


## Chris_2k11

That Gemma lass, was she in the bill??

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes she was Chris.




> I don't know. God Naomi was the best character ever in comparison to her. Why couldn't she just get run over by the train?


Because there are no trains in Walford, only the sound of trains.   :Cool:

----------


## Jojo

> That Gemma lass, was she in the bill??


 Yes Chris, she was Andrea Dunbar in The Bill and was also in Doctors too  :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

when juley went away last time,he must of got in debt then 

at one point he was using drugs with kareena and tariq and he got caught by jhonny allen,

maybe he's gone back on it? after ruby?

lol I loved the bit when he said to ruby about jhonnys money and ruby was going to walk over and tell him off, shes such an annoying toad she thinks she it and shes not-her biggest concern is people think shes spoilt....

on the bbc poll thing -shes actually winning 'who would you want to spend a summer with' is there something wrong with that,

deanos also winning the lads one -who votes on those things?

anyway cant belive gemma just turned up,shes got brass ones has she not?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yes Chris, she was Andrea Dunbar in The Bill and was also in Doctors too


I didnt watch doctors (knew she was in it though) but she drove me mad in the Bill and isnt failing to do the same in Eastenders either, why cant she just goback through which ever hole she came out of.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

+ The Ginger Ninga struck again  :Ninja:  Excellent episode and hopefully that's the last of Gemma.. still wish Bradley could have slapped her in the process though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

I liked her in the bill and I think her acting talant has gone downhill slightly and that it isn't just the fault of the storylines that she is annoying me in EastEnders.

----------


## BlackKat

William Shatner...I mean, Jack!  :Cheer:  

Libby needs a smack and I'm getting bored of Bradley and Max. We seem to have ended the episode on the exact same note since Max arrived -- Bradley doesn't want anything to do with him, Max is sad. Round and round we go again.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh my.........Brad gone mad and er....bad. Cant believe that. Did you see the evil glint in his eyes? :Ninja:  I was scared for Gemma, and I cant stand the bunny boiler! lol

Poor Peg is that woman who was in Worzel Gummage actually Jack's little friend or a relative?

Nice to see Phil getting a few lines and earning his crust.  Worried though that he looks like being on the verge of a heart attack each time he opens his mouth. 

Rubes didn't look a happy gal tonight, well wait til next week love, cause its going to get alot worse before it gets better!! lol

In all enjoyed tonight episode, though slightly disturbed by the boy Branning!

----------


## Jojo

Una Stubbs plays Honey's aunt from what i remember reading  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

not enough Jack but he was still there for some good humour, I do love him and Peggy together.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not a bad episode at all tonight. I was quite surprised.  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

Sqiggle/Libby whatever... is doing my head in so much!
Wasn't too keen on tonights episode, to be honest. Rather boring and like *BlackKat* said, the whole Max and Bradley thing is becoming really repetitive...not exciting.

----------


## Katy

How much of a spoilt little brat was she. Kevin was so funny making the beans on toast though. Ruby is also doing my head in, how much a of a stupid little girl does she look getting all jelous of  Bradley and Stacey, its not as if she wasnt exactly the same when she was with juley. Shes really pathetic its laughable. Im glad Bradley got rid of Gemma.

----------


## Siobhan

How much of an idiot is Gus? Sonia clearly was just kissing him to piss Pauline off.. I feel so sorry for him.. he always loved Sonia. Juley does my head in.. he would get more respect if he stuck with the job instead of quiting every 5 mins... 

Ruby is a spoilt child!! She was with Stacey the whole night before and she get upset cause stacey wanted to be with Bradley the next night... Squiggle is just been a child, she wants her parents back as all kids. Even when she behaves like that, it is not her usual behaviour, it is just so Kevin will not take her on and her dad can be with her mum.. She is an intelligent girl and this is out of character for her.. I feel sorry for her a bit

----------


## Katy

In fact Ruby was acting mre childish than squiggle. I know poor Gus hes so lovely as well. He really loves her.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Jack's back i can't wait for EE to get rid of Sonia, Ruby, Juley and Gus.

----------


## JustJodi

I find Squiggle a little bitty BIT** .. how did Denise manage to produce such an ugly hearted child,,,that may be a bit much, but I cringe every time she is on the screen..Considering she is supposed to be SMART,, shes acting as dumb as a box of rocks :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ruby needs a good old fashioned spanking,, SPOILED ROTTEN TO THE CORE,, arrrrrrrghhhhhhh I really can not stand her,,as every body says she does my head in... :Sick:  
That Gemma could have been a BUNNY BOILER,, if Bradley had not nipped things in the bud,, I am just wondering WHAT IS IT THAT MAX HAS that has these women blinded by him ????? :Searchme:   :Searchme:  

Any way I was thrilled to see Jack... he does look good,  looks like shes lost a bit of weight ( I know hes rather sick in real life )I think the other gal he came with was Honeys aunt Caroline  ( she has worked with Barbara Windsor in the past)
Honey is a real character, I hope they keep her around for a while, she makes me smile,, 

AS for Sonia,,,,,,,,  :Thumbsdown:   I really think Gus is a sweetheart, and she is using him .....the only reason he is there for her when no one else is is because HE LOVES HER SO MUCH,, I will be sooooooooo glad to see the back of Sonia ...

----------


## Kim

Squiggle - now where do I start?! 

She looked like a complete tramp, it looked as if she'd been dragged through a hedge backwards. The stunt with the food will make Denise want Kevin anymore, because he was prepared to cook something else for her off of his own back, portraying his kind nature. The book, I've had quite a lot of people buy me things over the years, and they wern't trying to buy me. She's being way to obvious for someone who is smart, taking the longest to get ready but looking the worst by far. I look better than that when I've just got out of bed. That kid needs a lobotomine - pronto! How can her dad be nice when he was forcing her to keep secrets and he has been an ignorant drunk in the past. Really think she should be told of whatever it is that Owen has done to Chelsea in the past. Bet Chelsea didn't react like that when Denise and Owen got together, and it's not like Denise and Kevin are going to have kids or anything so she won't loose the centre of attention spot as the youngest child.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night....Bradley was turning a bit violent towards Gemma, i was quite surprised but atleast he got rid of her...Max should be thanking his lucky stars that Bradley saved him from getting caught.

I feel sorry for Gus, Sonia obviously doesn't love him and is just with him because she is really down at the moment and needs someone to talk too and she obviously just kissed Gus in the Square to see Pauline's reaction about it.

Juley really annoyed me last night, can't he just stick with his cleaning job?! It would do him a lot more favours....

Kevin was really putting his best effort into impressing Squiggle but she just threw it back in his face...i felt quite sorry for him.

Great to see Jack back and nice to see Honey's aunt too. The beginning bit was funny with Honey squirting hair foam (i think it was!) on Phil's car! Classic!

----------


## diamond1

I quite like gus,I think it would be sweet if him and sonia worked out but it wont because sonia's using him which is a shame.

i thought they would be boring but they dont seem hears hoping it all works out.Squiqqle was soooo rude to kevin ...poor guy

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I think Sonia will use and abuse the poor boy.   :EEK!:  

Cant Gus get a break in Enders, I mean, you never see him for months and when you do he is sweeping/picking up crap and putting it in his lovely corporation dust cart thingy (which just looks like some deluxe wheelie bin to me), and is very much in the background.  :Ponder:  

Then when the poor sod does finally get a storyline..... he has the part time lesbian pouncing on him, and in front of the satsuma (Pauline)!!! Well he ain't ever going to get another service wash out of her!!! lol 

I think Gus deserves better (storyline, that is) :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Sqiggle/Libby whatever... is doing my head in so much!


Totally agree she didnt have to be rude to Kevin, itsobvious her mum isnt getting back with Owen cant she just drop it

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I do love Enders, but the Billy and Honey marriage business, and the ongoing Bradders and Max business does make it seem like ground hog day.  Feel like im watching a repeat at times! Enders does sometimes draw out their storylines over, what seems like, a painfully long period. 

Loving Jack being back, and Phil turning into an agony aunt!! Watch out he will be dispensing advice from a column in the Walford rag next week. lol

Not a Deanooo free episode :Mad:   Also that Libby child is doing my head in.  Cant Denise send her off to a boarding school or pack her off to Spain to live with Owen? I'd personally pay for the plane ticket!  :Lol:  

Also we never got to know about how the rat is doing, after his trip to the vets on Tuesday! Or did I miss that?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Boring episode. Only part I liked was Phil's talk with Sonia.

----------


## Katy

nothing really memorable in tonights episode. I did like Phil and Garry putting Billy to sleep in the furniture store and Jacks talk about horses. The rest was pretty average.

----------


## BlackKat

I have this feeling that tomorrows wedding escapades is going to totally sap my will to live.

Tonights episode didn't exactly alleviate that feeling.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I have this feeling that tomorrows wedding escapades is going to totally sap my will to live.
> 
> Tonights episode didn't exactly alleviate that feeling.


Don't watch it then my dear, we don't want a death on Soapboards  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

I actually liked tonights episode.. I love Honey and Billy, so loved all their parts... and I hate weddings but i'm actually looking forward to thier wedding a little. 

Liked all the Denise and Kevin stuff... hate Squiggle though!!

The Max and Bradley stuff is getting a bit boring, but it wasn't that bad.

----------


## Abbie

i liked todays episode and i liked the bit at the end with Billy, i feel sorry for him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i liked todays episode and i liked the bit at the end with Billy, i feel sorry for him.


Yeah, but its all a bit predictable and rather tenuous. I mean there will be a huge carry on tomorrow about him getting to the church..... will he, won't he make it etc......but in the end they will get wed.  :Big Grin: 

Glad Im out tomorrow night. Think tomorrow's episode should come with a health warning.  Its going to be painful viewing, I bet! :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode, i love Honey, she's such a great character because she is so paranoid and worries about the small things so i loved her and Billy's scenes tonight. Honey likes to over exaggerate everything. She is such an entertaining character.  :Smile:  

I liked Phil and Sonia's talk. Phil was right on everything he said to her and she obviously doesn't love Gus as she is in such a mess.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Phil was rather funny tonight his remarks about Honeys aunt, 'theres something terrifying in the bathroom, now its in the kitchen'. And Peggy's 'Your hairs in the butter' did make me laugh. I wish Jack was a permanent character he always brings a smile to my face.

----------


## Bryan

just as I'd lost the will to live with eastenders - tonights is pure genius! a laugh a minute!  :Rotfl:  Eastenders at its best (if only for one episode)

----------


## kerry4nigel

I know what you mean i was going to stop watching it i was getting that bored. I loved todays episode. EastEnders should have comedy like that in more episodes. Good to see Minty back, i loved it when they got trapped in the bathroom and the ceiling fell on his head and Peggy in the church not realising everyone could hear her phone call  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Tonights was great! Even my sister liked it, and she hates EastEnders  :Big Grin:  It was so funny, loved it when Minty and Billy banged heads  :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

i lopved tonights episode! I love Honey i think shes great! Bless her and Billy! I thought it was soo funny when that guy was calling Phil a ponce and Phil just turned round and smacked him! Also i found it funny when Minty was trying to get Billy through the window and all Garry could worry about was his toothbrush! IM amazed Ben managed to keep Billys whereabouts a secret, i thought he would tell Honey or someone like that! lol! Overall i thought it was a great episode!

----------


## Johnny Allen

thought it would be a disaster but one of the best episode in recent months. Hilarious from start to finish, I was almost crying with laughter when Phil punched that bloke, then Peggy's phone call, then the bathroom falling apart, granted it was over the top but the most hilarious episode I have seen in a while. When Eastenders gets it right, they get it oh so right, a corker.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree with everybody else...tonight's episode was hilarious! Eastenders was definetly at its best tonight, it was nice to have a comedy episode rather than a dramatic episode for a change.

I loved it with Peggy's phone call and the whole church heard her. Absolutely classic!  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed the episode on fri ill need to catch it on sun

----------


## diamond1

eastenders was hillarious last night  the show room of sofas lmao.....minty and billy in the bathroom....peggy on the phone and everyone hearing.....it was alfies condom quest all over

----------


## Layne

I watched EastEnders last night for the first time in weeks. And i have to say i don't think i did stop laughing  :Rotfl:   Was very well written nice to see that EE hasn't lost the plot completly. Also i noticed it was Sarah Phelps work last night!! Was very good! Pure Genius!

----------


## diamond1

makes you think that eastenders should only keep the brannings and stacey,mitchels,minty and garry and the wicks/foxes everyone else can go

----------


## Katy

What an episode, i think thats what Eastenders need to do from now on work more on the comedy as it was fanastic. Loved Billy in his west Ham united Underpants escaping from the bed warehouse. I thought the words they used to ,like replace swear words were funny, You Twonk and things like that. Una Stubbs has been cast amazingly. When Billy was toching the coppers cheeks and he ended up in the cells and how he looked like coco the deluded clown in one of Naomis suits. Fabulous from start to finish. I could even bear Ben for the whole episode and i never thought i would ever say that as usually he is the most irritating character in the whole of Eastenders history but his comment about how Billy loves her very much was cute and how he went to phone his dad but Peggy took the phone off him.  The funniest moment was when he had his head stuck out of the bathroom window and they fell through it and Minty got his head stuck down the toilet and Phil and Garry walked in. Classic. Best line was Phil saying to Garry " Have you ever been hit round the chops by my mother" no didnt think so.

----------


## diamond1

> What an episode, i think thats what Eastenders need to do from now on work more on the comedy as it was fanastic. Loved Billy in his west Ham united Underpants escaping from the bed warehouse. I thought the words they used to ,like replace swear words were funny, You Twonk and things like that. Una Stubbs has been cast amazingly. When Billy was toching the coppers cheeks and he ended up in the cells and how he looked like coco the deluded clown in one of Naomis suits. Fabulous from start to finish. I could even bear Ben for the whole episode and i never thought i would ever say that as usually he is the most irritating character in the whole of Eastenders history but his comment about how Billy loves her very much was cute and how he went to phone his dad but Peggy took the phone off him.  The funniest moment was when he had his head stuck out of the bathroom window and they fell through it and Minty got his head stuck down the toilet and Phil and Garry walked in. Classic. Best line was Phil saying to Garry " Have you ever been hit round the chops by my mother" no didnt think so.


one thing why didnt billy just wear the black shirt without the tie and green suit black trousers would have been easy to sort out from garrys room long or not

----------


## Chris_2k11

Far too OTT was last night's episode if you ask me. As if they failed to marry a SECOND time.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

Loved the last epi it was hilarious. Phil is such a dumb bunny for letting this happen to Billy.

----------


## tammyy2j

Very funny episode EE should do more comedy, Billy was hilarious. I just wish they had got married.

----------


## BlackKat

Mickey Miller's labour: Â£40.
Holiday for two: Â£2,000
Watching a certain brat-faced girl being flung across the room and knocked unconscious?: Priceless.

 :Stick Out Tongue: 


Oh, Ruby. You really were improving. Perhaps if you could relocate what brain you had you may realise that waving 2k in the air is a deeply, deeply, stupid thing to do.

And what's all this "she's her father's daughter," stuff anyway. As far as I can recall Johnny didn't react to threats by throwing tantrums. Now if Ruby had reacted to Bradley inviting himself along by throwing Bradley off a bridge I could understand the comparison, but as is...no.  :Nono:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Mickey Miller's labour: Â£40.
> Holiday for two: Â£2,000
> Watching a certain brat-faced girl being flung across the room and knocked unconscious?: Priceless.
> 
> :


Thats pure brilliance, BlackKat. :Bow:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Mickey Miller's labour: Â£40.
> Holiday for two: Â£2,000
> Watching a certain brat-faced girl being flung across the room and knocked unconscious?: Priceless.


Reminds me of the American Express adverts  :Lol:  True thing though..

It's so obvious the person who mugged Ruby is:

  Spoiler:    Juley.. The black suit, the hoody.. Who else was in the pub when she was flashing the cash around? Who else is in need for desperate money? Exactly  :Stick Out Tongue:  + This is a spoiler because it's been confirmed it is him.. Btw this is the first time I used one of these things  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nice..

----------


## Chris_2k11

How pathetic is Ruby. "YES JAKE IVE STILL GOT THE MONEY!" - infront of the whole pub.. yeah good one Rubes  :Wal2l:  you just get brighter and brighter by the day don't you  :Wal2l:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cant wait for the scenes at the hospital tomorrow with Rubes, Im quite hopeful that the doctors will find her personality!!!  :Rotfl:  

No seriously hoping that being boshed around the head will bring her to her senses and she will become a reformed brat who doesnt go around annoying folk and whinging all the time or flashing wads of cash in public places (like Harry Enfield's Loads of money character).  I know the girl hasn't got much up there in the little grey cell department, but waving a shed load of cash in the air whilst screaming at Jake (bless him, he should be sainted  :Angel:  , cause I would have strangled her by now if I were him!) in the middle of a busy east end public house isnt the cleverest idea. lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> And what's all this "she's her father's daughter," stuff anyway. As far as I can recall Johnny didn't react to threats by throwing tantrums. Now if Ruby had reacted to Bradley inviting himself along by throwing Bradley off a bridge I could understand the comparison, but as is...no.


i think that statement about ruby being her fathers daughter wasnt referring to her temper tantrums i think it is because stacey mentioned that she is flashing the cash trying to buy her, and that is what johnny allen did used his money to get what he wanted (but thats just a theory)

----------


## Katy

God she is so irritating uits a shame the robber didnt finish her off. How thick can you get. "i ve got teh money"

Cant believe that Bert gave Mickey the job at the hairdressers and not Juley, There are little hints of Racism in my opinion. THeres the two black guys one works cleaning the street and the others jobless and the last job was a cleaner.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> God she is so irritating uits a shame the robber didnt finish her off. How thick can you get. "i ve got teh money"
> 
> Cant believe that Bert gave Mickey the job at the hairdressers and not Juley, There are little hints of Racism in my opinion. THeres the two black guys one works cleaning the street and the others jobless and the last job was a cleaner.


No I dont think Enders is in anyway racist.  Juley didnt get the job cause Micky under cut him, its as simple as that. Anyway, Gus is a positive role model, a really nice guy, just cause he's a cleaner......(?!)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

EE used to do racist and homophobic issues back in the 80s.  It wouldn't have the guts to do that these days, now it is run by PC do-gooders, even if things aren't as bad in society now as they were then.  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

Have they changed the rules of chess or something? Kevin illegally moved his pawn diagonally behind Squiggle's pawn and then equally illegally took it. Doesn't anyone on the production team know how to play chess??? :Thumbsdown:

----------


## JustJodi

> Have they changed the rules of chess or something? Kevin illegally moved his pawn diagonally behind Squiggle's pawn and then equally illegally took it. Doesn't anyone on the production team know how to play chess???


*Sweetie when has EE ever done any thing RIGHT ??*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode last night....i don't like the character of Ruby anymore though, i am glad that she was axed to be honest, it's time for her to go, i really can't be bothered to worry about her and the club!

I really liked her character when she first arrived with Johnny, but now i feel like she has been totally ruined. She has just become too tough for her own boots and we are expected to believe that she runs her own club! Totally unconvincing and unbelievable!

Nice to see Dot back though, i wonder how she will cope with the new Branning family, i think she will get along with them fine but i have a feeling it will cause a rift between Dot and Jim.

----------


## parkerman

> Have they changed the rules of chess or something? Kevin illegally moved his pawn diagonally behind Squiggle's pawn and then equally illegally took it. Doesn't anyone on the production team know how to play chess???


I've just looked at this again - sadly I recorded the episode as I was out last night - and I have to make a humble and grovelling apology to the Eastenders production team.  :Embarrassment:  

I have now realised that what Kevin did was to take the pawn en passant. He must be a master player after all.  :Bow:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Untill I saw the money at Juleys I thought it was Owen, he wore a hooded shirt and flashes money around as well, and wanting to buy a digital camera for Libby. :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe there's going to be another 'whodunnit' storyline:  "Who wobbed Wuby?"   :Ninja:

----------


## Siobhan

> Maybe there's going to be another 'whodunnit' storyline:  "Who wobbed Wuby?"


But is showed Gus finding money in Juley room at the end of the show so I think we know "who wobbed wuby"

----------


## Richie_lecturer

EE will probably find a way of dragging it out   Spoiler:    until Juley's exit on Friday.    They always do.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Untill I saw the money at Juleys I thought it was Owen, he wore a hooded shirt and flashes money around as well, and wanting to buy a digital camera for Libby.


Yeah i knew it was Juley though because i read about it but i think EE writers did it on purpose to add a bit of mystery to the storyline so we all thought it was Owen when it was actually Juley.

A good episode last night though, nice to see Dot making the effort to bring the Branning family together, and i felt sorry for Bradley when Stacey was blaming him for Ruby's attack....she probably wanted to take it out on someone else though because Stacey felt she was too blame for what had happened.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Last night's episode was pretty decent.  Just dont understand the Kev and Denise relationship, think those two should either go to counselling or call it quits, cause its giving me a bit of a headache all this will they, wont they........

No Deanooooooo  :Cheer:  So that was a big plus to the episode!!!

Owen is really creepy, and has the potential to be a right good baddie! :Ninja:  

Sooooo pleased, the legend, Dot is back.  :Bow:  She really makes my day when she's in Enders! :Big Grin:  

The Juley business....... naughty boyo  :Nono:  Does this mean he will be leaving Enders in the back of a police van?! If its up to the two coppers that were in it last night, then no!!!!  :Lol:   TheY were rather quick to dismiss him from their enquires. Hope those coppers never ask for a transfer up to N'castle!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont understand it though hehas at least 3 alibis for that time gus, bert and joe ( granted bert and joe not the best people considering their past )

----------


## EE Rocks

Decent episode!

I HATE JULEY! :Mad:  
 Ruby and Stacey as great as ever.
Stacey and bradley being in was a PLUS for me, I also loved Stacey in the vic arguing with Juley (she really hates him,dosen't she)?

Poor Jake, he has to control ruby and stacey.

Can't wait until Juley leaves, he is soo dire.
I love Kevin and Denise together, such a great couple if you ask me.
The Dull parts were: Gary and Minty, I just don't care.

----------


## diamond1

MONDAY:I am very surprised by walford at the minute we are in the middle of a summer heatwave and yet there are two men wearing grey hoodies with a jacket over it one of which has mugged someone.Speaking of which it wouldnt be hard to find who mugged her would it? everyone else is wearing t-shirts BUT the mugger was wearing hoodie and a jacket so I assume him/her is cold...Im surprised they didnt call up Big brothers nikki.(Note to mugger a simple mask would do )

TUESDAY:so it was juley smith...and ONCE again gus has gone through his room and found dodgy gear this is the 3RD time 1st was a gun 2nd was the charity money from that dodgy fairground disaster and now this so after 3 times going in juleys room he has found 3 ilegal items...I can only imagine whats under his bed :EEK!:  after more pointless bert/joe building stuff it seems pauline is back with joe?

I felt rubys attitude this week was appalling,enough said

and the kevin/denise dont get me wrong I like these two but them two on the sofa  :Sick:  was too much even for me

----------


## BlackKat

I much prefer Naomi as Garry and Minty's flatmate than as part of the Sonia/Martin merry-go round. I don't think she'll ever be a brilliant character, but she doesn't annoy me when she's in scenes like tonight, and I think the actress is much better in those type of scenes as well.


That scene with Denise and Owen at the end was dire acting though.

----------


## Kim

I now totally despise Squiggle and Juley, and am getting annoyed by SJ and it seems like Naomi's reputation as the bore of Walford is rubbing off on her.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Didn't really like tonight's episode, not much of the Brannings really shown tonight...had quite a lot of weak characters getting most of the screen time like Juley, Gus, Jake, SJ, Minty, Naomi and Garry. Minty and Garry are ok though, they do have their comedy moments!

The only scenes i liked were between Owen and Denise.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

sorry to inform you daveywavey but all those characters that were in tonights that you mentioned are in the show eastenders isnt based totally around the brannings and stacey

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh yeah, agreed. That Owen is a rather sinister type!!! Hope he is sticking round, he really has the potential to be the new baddie of Walford. Mind I think he always looks a bit greasy and in need of a good scrub in the bath! lol Though that doesn't stop him being a top evil git, I guess! :Lol:  

SJ was getting on my nerves today, hope she isnt staying cause I think she could be joining Deanoooo and rubes on my characters I love to hate list. :Big Grin:  

(note: Need to make a wax effigy of deanooo..... and buy some pins).  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I actually felt quite sorry for SJ tonight.

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> sorry to inform you daveywavey but all those characters that were in tonights that you mentioned are in the show eastenders isnt based totally around the brannings and stacey


Well sorry for sharing my opinion, i am just saying i wasn't really fussed on tonight's episode, there are some characters i like and some characters i dislike. The names of characters i mentioned don't make Eastenders. I actually like plenty more characters apart from the Brannings and Stacey.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I knew what you were saying Daveywavey, about tonight's episode, and Im in agreement about SJ, Gus and Juley - dont really have much time for them and they aren't very good or strong characters (I personally feel). Though loving Owen - the new bad boy of Walford!!! :Ninja:

----------


## Kim

Considering there is a major storyline going on with them at the moment, there wasn't really enough of them shown, and no insights into the past or whatever.

----------


## parkerman

Just a question...

Where does the back door of Gus's flat lead to? How would Juley have got away without being seen by Jake?

----------


## Kim

I'm presuming right at the back at the square, as Jake would have been waiting in the middle of the square for Juley. The only way I think he would have been seen by Jake realistically was if Jake heard the door slam and went round that block of flats to go and find Juley.

----------


## JustJodi

> Just a question...
> 
> Where does the back door of Gus's flat lead to? How would Juley have got away without being seen by Jake?


 
the back door lead to the infamous EE black hole,, now that was a different sort of exit !!!!!!
At least Juley is gone for good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Does any one else find Squiggle annoying as heck ???
How long is Owen supposed to be around ??

----------


## Kim

I don't think it will be long that Owen is around for   Spoiler:    as Squiggle finds out what he is really like and doesn't want to know him, so I don't think he will be able to live around Denise and her once he acknowledges that.   

I too find Squiggle annoying; believe that it is more a question of does anyone actually like the character.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Squiggle needs to have her braces wired to the mains I think.

----------


## Kim

Haha no such luck, she's had them taken out.

----------


## diamond1

I have to say I was very impressed with gus last night,

As I dont see Gus on screen much I dont really care what he does but last night he proved he was still here in a big way.The last time I actually ever thought much of gus other than this was when sonia dumped him for jamie,Gus is a great guy and he dont deserve a scumbag like juley as a brother :Angry:  or a girlfriend like sonia as she is using him too.

When sonia does dump him (its enevitable) he should take that as a cue to leave the square...Im sure ricky would put him up where ever ricky is right now.Eastenders have not got any clue what to do with gus so why not just let him go on a high note because he wont get another one.

Other than that more drivel concerning owen/denise/squiggle/kevin I liked this storyline at first but NOW I really do not care less why dont they just get it on because this whole thing is driving me up the wall!!

Jake was actually in a episode for once which I found a bonus because I actually enjoyed the juley mugging storyline.I liked Jim buying abi and lauren what they wanted in the cafe I found that quite in character for Jim because depsite him hating max I dont think he would quite hate the girls.last nights episode was another lame episode as always but it was ok for the standard its set it self in the last few years.

----------


## soapyclean

Couldn't stand last nights epi, absolutly nothing worth watching. Sadly I did and got bored stiff, Own/Denise/Kevin just get on with it, can't wait to see the back of Owen, wish he'd take his daughter with him she's a right cow. :Angry:   :Angry:  

Kevin and Denise should just get together and enjoy themselves, as for the other storylines Dot was good as usual. Forever trying to be the peace maker, and always interfering but not in a spiteful way.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Juley has gone.  :Thumbsup:  

Does anyone care?  :Searchme:  

No, thought not.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I would care, if I thought there was a remote chance of him coming back!  :Lol:  

Was glad Gus didnt get through on the phone to try and lure him back(what was that about?)......

Yeah, I know you flung rubes 5 foot into the air and she boshed her head on a sideboard cabinet, then you nicked 2k, and oh you're public enemy No1, anyway please come back....I'll make you your favourite tea. 

Oh give up Gus, the boy aint ever (please God) coming back to Walford. And im sooooo happy about it! :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Juley should never have been brought back in the first place.  :Nono:

----------


## CrazyLea

I've missed Tuesdays and Thursdays episodes, but if todays is anything to go by, looks like I haven't really missed much.. although, when did Bradley become friendly with his dad all of a sudden?!? 

I liked the last scene with Denise and Owen, I sense he's going to be trouble  :Cool:

----------


## EE Rocks

Tonights was great, the best out of the weeks dire episode.

I was impressed by everybody acting today. Gus is much better without Juley.

Stacey/Ruby were great.

I enjoyed the Brannings Drama.

Fantastic Ending! Owen is nothing but trouble, great character though.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I wish Denise Owen and Squiggle would just go back through what ever hole they came through, why Kevin even wants to both with Denise is beyond me, she gives him such a hard time for no reason 

Jim's reaction was funny although i would have liked him to try with Max even though i dont really like Max even Bradley was giving it a go Jim could have too

----------


## Kim

I felt sorry for Dot. He's said what he likes about Nick and she hasn't denied any of it, but she organises a meal for the family that she wasn't even aware he had, and just gets yelled at. Max is nowhere near as bad as Nick was.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I felt sorry for Dot. He's said what he likes about Nick and she hasn't denied any of it, but she organises a meal for the family that she wasn't even aware he had, and just gets yelled at. Max is nowhere near as bad as Nick was.


Yeh but to be fair Nick was around for a long time and we saw im do alot of awful things Max has been here for a few weeks and we dont know what he may have done to upset Jim so badly, but yeh i do feel sorry for Dot, Jim could have tried.

----------


## diamond1

in jims defence I supose it might of hurt that he made it clear he wanted nothing to do with him...yet dot still went and done it and walking in to see a modern day walton family sitting around the table laughing must of hurt his feelings and pride!

----------


## PR1811

I expect part of it is also that Jim feels guilty for what he did in the past but in typical Jim fashion doesn't want to face up to it.

----------


## Kim

> I expect part of it is also that Jim feels guilty for what he did in the past but in typical Jim fashion doesn't want to face up to it.


By the sound of it, what he had done was quite serious, so he wouldn't want people finding out about it because he could loose his wife, family and friends.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I think we will be finding out shortly that Jim use to be a right nasty piece of work. Read somewhere that he drove his first wife to drink, and that she was drunk one day and fell in a boiling hot bath and Jim docked some of her housekeeping money cause she had wasted the hot water!!! Nice.

Think we saw a bit of the old Jim when he shouted and threw those flowers at Dot in Friday's episode!!! Should be interesting to see what other Branning secrets come out soon..... especially with the arrival of Bradley's mum...

----------


## Babe14

When Jim first appeared in Enders he wasn't a nice man. Here we have a case of Jim/Dot both having nasty sons. One turning out nasty just because he wanted to and the other because of his childhood.

Overall this week Enders was total S""".

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah I felt sorry for Kevin, good performance though :Bow:  . Owen gives me the creeps even more than Trevor did. Wonder how Chelsea will react. Denise is going to have a hard time hiding it from her. :Ponder:

----------


## EE Rocks

I know, I felt sorry for Kevin. I didn't see Denise slapping Chelsea coming.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so when is Bradley's mom supposed to waltz into Walford ?? And has any thing been confirmed who is playing her part ???*

----------


## BlackKat

> *Ok so when is Bradley's mom supposed to waltz into Walford ?? And has any thing been confirmed who is playing her part ???*


  Spoiler:    Monday 14th August, and she's played by Sukie Smith. I don't think she's a permanent character however.

----------


## JustJodi

*ok since this is a general discussion forum, what do you all think ??  Will Billy and Honey ever get hitched ?? or are they just gonna have the kid out of wedlock ???* 
*Are we going to see any more of Jack ??*

----------


## In The Know

Hi everyone I'm new here  :Thumbsup:  just want to say how much I'm loving EastEnders again right now. I think the new cast is wicked and all fantastic. I can't wait until the autumn as thats when we have been promised the 'gritty stuff' will return.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm looking forward to tonght's episode. Seeing the aftermath of Owen's punch.. it should be a good epi.

----------


## BlackKat

This abuse storyline really isn't working for me. IMO, the reason Little Mo/Trevor worked is because we saw it all, we saw it build up, and while it got dragged out towards the end, the moment Little Mo fought back was earned. This isn't. We've seen Owen punch Denise once, and suddenly we're supposed to cheer her on for standing up to him? All we know is what we've heard, and I don't feel any connection to it.

And we've seen Denise, someone we were introduced to as a strong woman, suddenly reduced to a needy women making excuses. "He stayed with me, that means he cares," blah blah, and that isn't earned either because we haven't seen Owen wear her down or anything like that, so it just comes across as another sudden character change.

All there is is Denise spouting the same old lines. "If I'd done something different," and "It's just the booze, he's a good man really," and it just felt like it was taken from a by-the-book "How to write an abuse victim," manual. The only person I felt sorry for was Chelsea, because she's the only one who felt real.

----------


## Samantha-Louise

it aint working for me either, ive just lost intrest in it, i couldnt really careless about the denise.owen storyline if im being honest.

oh martin and his birthday...again im not really interested.

----------


## CrazyLea

I have to disagree. I think it's quite good. 



> And we've seen Denise, someone we were introduced to as a strong woman, suddenly reduced to a needy women making excuses. "He stayed with me, that means he cares," blah blah, and that isn't earned either because we haven't seen Owen wear her down or anything like that, so it just comes across as another sudden character change.


I think the strong woman she came across as, was possibly masking what she was really feeling underneath. And this situation, has brought out her hurt/anger/uneasy-ness.

But I do agree that Chelsea is the one that I'm feeling mostly sorry for. She's the most convincing, and you could see she was truly upset.

----------


## EE Rocks

Another Great episode.

Superb acting from Diane parish, Tiana Benjamin, Lee ross.

I am enjoying denise/owen/kevin storyline-tommorow looks worse, oh no poor denise.

Nice touch with Dot and Kevin in that park or where ever it was.

Great too see abit of Tanya.

----------


## sarah21

[QUOTE=BlackKat]
And we've seen Denise, someone we were introduced to as a strong woman, suddenly reduced to a needy women making excuses. "He stayed with me, that means he cares," blah blah, and that isn't earned either because we haven't seen Owen wear her down or anything like that, so it just comes across as another sudden character change.

QUOTE] 

But don't you think that is the point of the storyline. Lil Mo was always wimpy but Denise is strong. She is a loving mother who although she knows her kids' faults, warts and all, will defend them to anybody. The fact that Denise would allow this man in the house near Chelsea or Squiggle with someone so dangerous when drunk, shows how much a hold he has over her. This storyline will be different because Denise has realised now that Chelsea is right. Owen does know what he is doing. He never hurt Squiggle and Denise has seen the light. I don't think that it is a character change at all. It's more complex than that.

----------


## BlackKat

> But don't you think that is the point of the storyline. Lil Mo was always wimpy but Denise is strong. She is a loving mother who although she knows her kids' faults, warts and all, will defend them to anybody. The fact that Denise would allow this man in the house near Chelsea or Squiggle with someone so dangerous when drunk, shows how much a hold he has over her. This storyline will be different because Denise has realised now that Chelsea is right. Owen does know what he is doing. He never hurt Squiggle and Denise has seen the light. I don't think that it is a character change at all. It's more complex than that.


My problem wasn't that Owen had a hold on her. It was _why_ he had a hold on her. Her reasons were much too needy - and I don't think that comes from him, I think it comes from her, but, IMO, it doesn't match with the Denise we've seen before. And because we haven't seen the situation develop it's impossible to trace it back to anything.

If, say, they did had a sparring relationship like the one she has with Kevin (as implied), and that's what she loved about Owen, then I could buy she would want to hold on to that relationship even after he started drinking. But instead they used the sparring relationship into the by-the-book "It was all my fault," speech, and his hold over her was boiled down to "Well, he stayed so that must mean that he loved me."

----------


## Nigella harman

I thought it was very good.I thought Denise,Chelsea,Owen,Dot and Max were excellent.I thought it was very believable.Good stuff! :Clap:

----------


## Siobhan

What did Max say to Dot??? I missed that bit cause my baby was crying... What did Jim do to him???

Excellent scene last night with Chelsea and Denise.. Squiggle is still doesn't have a clue what her dad has done

----------


## Nigella harman

Jim bought Maxs alcoholic mother a bottle of Burben(Is that how you spell it!??)for her birthday and left her to it,she drank the lot,ran herself a bath,jumped in and then realised shed not put any cold water in!Max found her and had to call an ambulance,while she was in hospital,jim came to see her 4 days later and told her he was docking her house keeping money for wasting the hot water!

----------


## parkerman

I agree with you BlackKat. Denise seems to have had one of Eastenders' frequent changes of character. Until now she has not seemed to be the type who would put up with Owen under any circumstances, now it's all her fault. Nonsense.

By the way, it's Bourbon, Nigella

----------


## Siobhan

> I agree with you BlackKat. Denise seems to have had one of Eastenders' frequent changes of character. Until now she has not seemed to be the type who would put up with Owen under any circumstances, now it's all her fault. Nonsense.
> 
> By the way, it's Bourbon, Nigella


I don't think it is a change of character.. there are loads of women like her.. tough cookies but when it comes to an ex or partner they melt. In most abusive relationships, the person been abuse will think it is their fault..

----------


## tammyy2j

> This abuse storyline really isn't working for me. IMO, the reason Little Mo/Trevor worked is because we saw it all, we saw it build up, and while it got dragged out towards the end, the moment Little Mo fought back was earned. This isn't. We've seen Owen punch Denise once, and suddenly we're supposed to cheer her on for standing up to him? All we know is what we've heard, and I don't feel any connection to it.
> 
> And we've seen Denise, someone we were introduced to as a strong woman, suddenly reduced to a needy women making excuses. "He stayed with me, that means he cares," blah blah, and that isn't earned either because we haven't seen Owen wear her down or anything like that, so it just comes across as another sudden character change.
> 
> All there is is Denise spouting the same old lines. "If I'd done something different," and "It's just the booze, he's a good man really," and it just felt like it was taken from a by-the-book "How to write an abuse victim," manual. The only person I felt sorry for was Chelsea, because she's the only one who felt real.


I completely agree it is not working. I find Squiggle an annoying character i hope she leaves.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I thought Chelsea was brilliant. So is Tania Benjamin who plays her, real emotion there. Well why can't there be another battered wife in the square, it shows in statistics that there a lot of abusive relationships. Denise does a good job, I think she is very convincing.



(Oh and you spell it as Bourbon, American Whiskey)

----------


## JustJodi

*I actually was totally engrossed in last nights episode,, the scenes between Chelsa and her mom Denise was done well, ok granted we may not have seen the ABUSE like we did with Lil Moe and Trevor,, but we are all smart folks, we can IMAGINE what Denise went thru,, but those things on her back ,, whoa,, I can not understand how she fell for Owen and gave him a chance, and back into her bed,, I do think she thinks she is still in love with Owen,, I think it is more co dependancy  than any thing else,,* 
*Squiggle has stepped on my last nerve,, I hope she leaves and leaves with her good for nothing daddy Owen,, shes a waste of space !!!*
*Hope the rest of the week is nearly as good as it was last night*

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow tonight epi was up to old times, the feeling was there again, I held my breath when Owen grasped Chelsea and when he went up the stairs, blimy that was some good acting all around, and finally Squiggle saw her dad slapping her mum. Will she turn it around on blaming Denise, she is her dad's girl. :EEK!:

----------


## x Amby x

wow! i thought that was quite a good episode! How steamy was the stuff with Carly and Jake! lol I think they make quite a good couple, loved it when they were behind the bar and Denise and Kevin came, could you imagine the look on Kevins face if he had seen them! lol It made me jump when Owen jumped at Chelsea! I wish he'd just leave them alone Squiggle deserves so much more than him as a father!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> could you imagine the look on Kevins face if he had seen them!


 :EEK!:  I just realised Carly was Kevin's daughter.. Ohhh yeah.. Omg  :Lol: 

All that Denise and Oven just had me like  :EEK!: ... Squiggle saw.. Wonder if she's going to say something stupid but I highly doubt it.. then again it's EE..

All that Carly and Jake stuf was hottttt  :EEK!: 

Ian and Dawn.. Stupid Ian.. as always.. wonder how he's going to get out of this one now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Easties at it's best tonight regarding the Fox family scenes! The good old EE gritiness that we all know and love!  :Cheer:   :Bow:  Can't say I was too keen on the other parts of the episode though  :Sad:   i.e. - this Ian and Dawn rubbbish.  :Mad:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

There is a clear foolproof way for Ian to get out of this mess -- he pushes Dawn towards an affair with Rob. They stage it so that Ian catches them at it. Quicky divorce, no longer tied to Dawn. He then introduces his new girlfriend, also called Jane (not like it's a rare name.)

Now, all that would need to happen is...for Dawn to stay clear of Walford, make sure Jane never mentions that she's known Ian since 2004...make sure the kids don't say anything. Make sure no one in Walford...okay, so maybe it's not a _totally_ foolproof plan.

----------


## crazygirl

well well well i havnt said this for a long time but what a fantastic episode tonight! but carly you naughty naughty girl  :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:  
but still it made good viewing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

great ep tonight.
omg i never realised that kev was carly's dad either i wondered why she was laughing.
the scenes between jake and carly were steamy, wot a shame though as they are getting "better acquainted" and martins voice in the background talking about how he thinks carly is wanting him back and thats why she is throwing the party for him.
i saw a vulnerable side to denise tonight in the car lot when she turned around and said "kevin i need you"
im not keen on squiggle though not sure why i just would have enjoyed it more if she did run away to spain with her dad or even better kidnapped by him

----------


## Pinkbanana

Crumbs, what an episode! I thought it was really pretty good stuff all in all.

Loved Owen and Denise storyline unfurling (can't wait for the climax of that one!), carly and Jake (glad we didnt see the er... climax of that one! pretty full on stuff for 7.30, I thought!), Dot (the legend  :Bow:  ) and Jim, Ian and The free masons (or whatever that group he has joined is called, you just know thats going to go pear shape before long! bless!).  

Eastenders is blistering at the mo!  :Cheer:

----------


## Johnny Allen

cracking episode, gripped me from start to finish and may I just congratulate the acting from Lee Ross, Diane Parish and Tiana Benjamin, fantastic stuff.  And Carly and Jake, that was steamy and very quick.

----------


## JustJodi

*Whoa I was biting my nails,, I am like some one else,, is Squiggle gonna say,, "Dad what did she do to make u hit her ? " I am a bit disapointed in Chelsa,, why on earth didn't she just call the police since every damn person and their flipping brother has a mobile in WalFord???????*
*Should be verrrrrrrrrrry interesting to see the outcome of this fight.......*

*My partner was like,, whoaaaa when did Caryl and Jake meet up,,, I said just now,, he said whoa ur right she didn't even know his name in the cafe, she had to ask Dawn...Did any one spy a condom in Jakes fingers ? I did I did,, good boy hes practicing safe sex * 

*Ian is a dumb butt muppet as usual,now how is he gonna explain to Jane that hes gonna hafta go over the weekend to a "thing"and take Dawn with him .. OH WHAT A TANGLED WEB WE WEAVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## EE Rocks

Great episode!!

I was gripped!! I mean the Ian thing brought the episode down, but at least it was only one scene in the vic.

That owen is sooo scary!!!!! I liked all the scenes including the wicks, foxes, and Owen.

That Jake and Carly thing was good too, but they are not staying a couple, it's just rebound (for carly after split with martin). It was well steamy for 7:30 pm.

The ending was great, can't wait until thursday.

----------


## matt1378

great episodes so far this week, we've been gripped

----------


## Siobhan

What a great episode.. Excellent script, excellent acting. Loved every  minute of it.. Carly and Jake WOAH!!! what passion and dumb ass Martin talking in the background about how he thinks she wants him back.. I don't think so if you see what we saw

Fox storyline was FAB!!! I am sorry but glad Squiggle saw what her dad did.. she never would have believed her mum... Waiting on the climax!!

Ian/Yawn.. please, was it necessary to run a good episode??  :Searchme:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Did any one spy a condom in Jakes fingers ? I did I did


Really?! Boy he's prepared!!  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crazygirl

didnt jake get the condom out of his wallet im sure he did! cant wait until tomorrow to see if sqiggle disowns owen

----------


## parkerman

Eastenders has had some duff story lines in its time but this Ian and Dawn one takes the biscuit! :Nono:  

How many drinks did Owen have at the club? And how many did he pay for?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He had about 3 (we saw).. and I don't think he payed.. he just started a fight and ran for it  :EEK!: 

Sorry if this is a retorical question or something =|

----------


## tammyy2j

Carly and Jake really steamy but it came out of the nowhere. Carly seems to have turned into a minx since her husband left her.

----------


## crazygirl

> He had about 3 (we saw).. and I don't think he payed.. he just started a fight and ran for it 
> 
> Sorry if this is a retorical question or something =|


 jake seem to be pouring these drinks free of charge  :Lol:   wish a club where i live was like that

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another great episode!  :Bow:  Gripped for the whole half hour I was!  :Cheer:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think Tuesday's epi. was better than today's.. hopefully tomorrow it's better than today..

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it was o.k. Owen's quite good. It was more like the calm after the storm though wasn't it?! I think it would have been good if we'd seen some words between Denise and Squiggle. They should have had a proper talk. 

Liked that Kevin was there for Denise. She sleeps with another man, and he's still there picking up the pieces. He's so lovely. He's in love big time! 

Gosh Pauline is so irritating. Martin's 21st and she's still acting like the mother hen. How can he put up with her?!

----------


## EE Rocks

Good episode. I agree about it not being better than Tuesday but still.......

I once again enjoyed the Wicks/Foxes stuff- Kevin is really nice and protective of Denise.

I loved him punching owen. The guy that plays Owen is a good actor. I really felt for him tonight.

Squiggle was good.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah there was definetely a lot of emotion there with Owen. But him leaving Walford was perhaps more to do with his feelings than Squiggle's. He couldn't bare to see her hate him. He clearly loves her though.

I think if he could control his temper and stay off the alcohol, he could be an o.k dad. I can see how Squiggle must feel to be parted from him. Because when he's nice, he's really nice. It must be terrible for her to see that aggressive side to him.

----------


## angelblue

I think this week has been brilliant I absolutely love the fox family

What a great character Owen is and what a fantastic actor.
Quick question does Owen actually love Denise because I actually missed a few episodes so I am not quite sure. :Ponder:  

I hope he is made a permanent character what a great edition to the cast he is.  
 :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Another great episode!  Gripped for the whole half hour I was!


Has the person who was gripping you let go yet Chris?

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow how does Denise know? Six sense? Tommorrow will be great, the Foxes and Martins 21st party, what the h*** did Pauline say to Carly and Jake? :Ponder:

----------


## crazygirl

what made denise shout that out at the end? 
pauline was funny when she said 'every boy needs a shirt at his party' and also aranging a birthday cake with ian!!

tuesdays episode was better than tonights just hope its a good one tomorrow

----------


## Dutchgirl

> what made denise shout that out at the end?


Yeah that is my thought ecxactly can she sense the man behind closed doors? :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> what the h*** did Pauline say to Carly and Jake?


"Would you like a service wash with that?"

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah that is my thought ecxactly can she sense the man behind closed doors?


No, but if he had been sleeping in that skip over night, and been downing booze all day.....she probably could smell him! lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

> "Would you like a service wash with that?"


Hahaha and use the bleech as Jake suggested.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Wow how does Denise know? Six sense? Tommorrow will be great, the Foxes and Martins 21st party, what the h*** did Pauline say to Carly and Jake?


 I saw her notice the keys on the shelves,she went all quiet and thoughtfull and then asked Kevin to leave her there for a bit,she must have sussed he was there from that!!!She must be mad!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I saw her notice the keys on the shelves,she went all quiet and thoughtfull and then asked Kevin to leave her there for a bit,she must have sussed he was there from that!!!She must be mad!!!!


I didnt see that, her looking at the keys! You are one sharp, eagle eyed viewer Nigella! lol

Yeah, she must be mental staying there, on her own, in the flat with that nutcase, and not to mention extremely dangerous, Owen lurking in the bedroom!

----------


## EE Rocks

Nigella- I really didn't see it. I can't wait for tommorow's though :Clap:  . Poor Kevin, all he try's to do is help Denise, and she just tells him to go away all the time. But yeah other than what Nigella said, I can't think of how she knew he was in there. Have to say i love/ed the caring Kevin tonight.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I didnt see that, her looking at the keys! You are one sharp, eagle eyed viewer Nigella! lol
> 
> Yeah, she must be mental staying there, on her own, in the flat with that nutcase, and not to mention extremely dangerous, Owen lurking in the bedroom!


 I only saw cos i noticed in almost every shot you could see the keys and when she was talking to Kev in the background between their heads thats all you could see!!!and i thought,i wonder if shell notice..and then she looked at them,but to be honest when she asked him to leave i figured she didnt realise!When she yelled "Are you ere!!!" I thought yeah Brill/Shes a nutter!!!I do think Lee Ross is brilliant though!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Has the person who was gripping you let go yet Chris?


 :Rotfl:  No no seriously Richie it's been really good this week!  :EEK!:  

I suggest you tune in tomorrow night!!  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*Omg I was once again on the edge of my seat,, a great episode,, hurahhhhhhhh for EE....*
*Kevin is besotted for sure !!!*
*When is Martin gonna WISE up and get his own place,, he may be part owner of his moms house but,, he can not live his own life ...sighhh*
*I do wish they had shown how Owen ended up in the tip * 
*Anyway looking forward to Fridays episode !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## EE Rocks

[QUOTE=JustJodi]
*I do wish they had shown how Owen ended up in the tip * 
Yeah, I would of liked that too.

----------


## Siobhan

Again what a great episode!! Excellent acting all round.. dying to know what Pauline said to Jake and Carly. Denise and Owen, well scary. tonight it will all come to ahead...EE better make it good and not a lame anti-climax..

----------


## JustJodi

*I am hoping for a great anti-climax too,, me and my partner were like ohhhhhhhh wowwwwwwww  when she said Ã¯ know your here"  I had goose bumps,,* 
*I am also wondering what Pauline said to Jake and Carly too...*
*At the moment EE has given us a great week,,*

----------


## EE Rocks

Hi

I am kind of new to here, but where do you find the pictures of today's episode??

----------


## Johnny Allen

digital spy should have some pictures, last nights was fantastic stuff, Lee Ross was brilliant in his portrayal of Owen. Hope tonights is just as good.

----------


## parkerman

> *I am hoping for a great anti-climax too*


 :Confused:  Why's that then?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Siobhan

> Why's that then?


I think she meant Climax.. Tonight should be really good if the rest of the week was anything to go by. Well done EE, hopefully they will keep up this pace and get it back on track

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think she meant Climax.. Tonight should be really good if the rest of the week was anything to go by. Well done EE, hopefully they will keep up this pace and get it back on track


Hope they will stay on track and do not let us faithfull viewers down!

----------


## JustJodi

> Why's that then?


 
*Sorry sweetie I didn't mean to confuse u,,, I had a brain Fxxt .. I actually meant  CLIMAX. sowwy  ,,*

----------


## littlemo

Good episode, but I did get a little bored in between the talking with Denise and Owen. I felt it could have been interspliced with something better than Martin's party. That being said most of the Owen stuff was quite dramatic. 

For people who were supposed to be Martin's friends they were very cruel. The only person that actually tried to prevent him from seeing Carly and Jake was Mickey. I feel Gary and Minty can get a bit carried away at times. I'm sure they didn't mean anything by it, but they should learn to keep their mouths shut. 
 :Banned:  
I liked the moment between Martin and Sonia, that was sweet.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I suggest you tune in tomorrow night!!


I'll definately do that Chris.  8pm tomorrow, I'll make a note of that....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *CLIMAX.*


For the Denise story or the Carly and Jake scene?

----------


## Superblue

What a feeble ending to the Jake/ Carly relationship (if you can call it that) - making the whole thing pointless and gratuitous. It might have been sexy had it not involved Jake! I am aware that there are others who do not agree, but to me Jake has less personality and sex appeal than a flea and to see Caly totally overcome by passion was laughable - all I can say is that it must be due to the fact that, after Martin, anything becomes appealing! Come on EE - surely you can do better than this?

----------


## Katy

The Owe/Denise scenes were really really good drama. Good old Kevin, What a hero. I thought Squiggle was good calling the police. She must have been brave to do that.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Err!! Trust me to miss a good week of EE! I have been on holiday but oh well i will watch the omnibus tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah great epsiode, it was good to see how it developed as when the Fox's first came in knowone knew anythign about them and Owen was the reason why. It's great to see EE tackling story's like this again.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Another cracking episode last night, but I thought Deanoooo and Chelsea were supposed to be in it. Iâm sure I read somewhere she for some reason (momentary she loses all discernment) kisses him! 

Iâm sure it was in a TV guide, unless I dreamt it!!!

Am I losing the plot, or was that meant to happen last night?!

----------


## Bryan

if Diane Parish doesn't win an award for this week's set of acting I will be shocked, she has been top notch from the start, just what Eastenders needs: more TALENTED actresses, as oppose to "good looking" ones.

----------


## Dutchgirl

My video did not tape the end on Friday, so I had to watch the end today, Squiglle phoning the police who would have guessed. Very good week overall.
 :Clap:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

My video recorder ain't working and i was out today so i missed a very good week of EE!! I am absolutely gutted!! Trust me to miss a fantastic week of EE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## angelblue

Me three I am absolutely gutted I missed Mondays and last weeks episodes I tried recording today and I canât hear anything. :Angry:  

 By the way is that the last we have seen of Owen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## littlemo

Ah! I loved the way Max stood up for Bradley tonight. He was great! He can really take care of himself can't he? lol. Bradley's stupid to think Stephen is his mate. Making fun of somebody to make yourself feel better is pathetic!

Oh and well done Martin! Fantastic! I can't believe he didn't snap sooner. Having that in your ear all day. It'd drive the sainest person mad! 

It was a night of heroics lol.

Oh and the look on Bradley's face when Dawn called Stephen pondlife. Guys like that think they can get any woman by snapping their fingers. It's good when underdogs come out on top!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Really enjoyed tonight's episode..... Deanoooo and Sonia (my least fav characters) who, to be honest, normally annoy the hell out of me, were tonight, actually... alright. Infact, I could more than tolerate their presence on screen....  :EEK!:  

Go Martin!!!! Why it took him so long to tell the satsuma that she's an interfering old witch, I dont know, but well done for getting there in the end, son. You spoke for a whole nation!  :Bow:  

Thought Max was a bit over the top tonight, but that work mate (Stephen) of Bradders was a first class prat, and I hated seeing the ginger ninja used like that (having to buy all the rounds) and having his chair pulled away from him and ending up flat on his back on the floor of the Vic! :Angry:   Actually, wishing now that Max had taken Stephen outside and knocked seven bells out of the swine! :Lol:  

Felt so sorry for Kevin tonight, poor sod, but I think he better off out of that Denise's life! Also for the viewers too! We wont have to live this ground hog day....they are on, they are off, they are on, they are off....business any longer...thank crunchie! :Big Grin:

----------


## EE Rocks

Good episode!!

Steve, what a prat, he's just showing off in front of his mates. :Angry:  I liked that Max stuck up for Bradders, so why was Bradders angry???

That Picture Stacey sent was wicked, loved it.

I am glad Martin finally told Pauline about herself, someone needed to. lol

I like the Brannings, Abi was sweet with Sonia and Tanya looked Great tonight. Poor Mickey, he really loves Tanya.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

So.. Stacey and Ruby have gone on their holiday? Ok cool... *is confused*

Steve's an idiot and I wish Max didn't 'take over' because Bradley's a grown man.. he can handle it.. I think Max should have just told them what they said at least and walked out.. Oh well.. it's not as if it's real.. it's a soap.. always happens..

Loved Martin finally telling Pauline what everyone thinks.. FINALLY!! Martin went a bit OTT with the exaggerations though  :Lol: 

Lool bless Mikey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kevin and Denise are just BORING me!!  :Angry:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I really enjoyed the Max, Bradley storyline, it seemed realistic that his dad would want to interfere seeing as he has missed out on so much over the years, and it looked like Bradley definately couldnt handle all of it.

----------


## littlemo

> I really enjoyed the Max, Bradley storyline, it seemed realistic that his dad would want to interfere seeing as he has missed out on so much over the years, and it looked like Bradley definately couldnt handle all of it.


Yeah in Bradley's shoes you'd feel embarrassed because when you are trying to gain a reputation in the city, and have got the kind of job that he has, he doesn't want to feel belittled by having his dad step in and protect him. But I also thought that what Max did was great, because it showed that he cared. 

I think by doing what he does this week, it's going to show he's not a pushover, and maybe people will respect him a bit more.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

The way that Pauline turned around slowly just made me go  :Ninja:  and laugh!!

We could see what a cow she can be?! Like she already ain't (sorry isn't  :Stick Out Tongue: ) acting like one!!  :Ponder:  I'd have thought after what Martin said to her, she would have got the message but no..

Max's plan is obviously get Bradley the sack no doubt!!

Dawn & Ian.. boring..

----------


## littlemo

> We could see what a cow she can be?! Like she already ain't (sorry isn't ) acting like one!!  I'd have thought after what Martin said to her, she would have got the message but no..
> 
> Max's plan is obviously get Bradley the sack no doubt!!
> 
> Dawn & Ian.. boring..


I know Pauline was really awful. Sonia was finally making the breakthrough with Rebecca and she ruined it all. I bet Martin is going to kill her! They were really sweet together in the park. Martin just got 27 grand off Pauline he could move out if he wanted to. It might be better for both of them. But the thing is what would he do without a live in babysitter?!

As for Bradley, read the spoilers!  Again what a prat Steven is. I can't believe he gets away with it. I don't have any experience working in a bank, but for someone who knows, is it that easy to get away with doing no work?! I've worked as an ad receptionist, and your rewarded by your own merits. 

Bradley should stand up for himself. There's no way he should allow Stephen to get the job ahead of him. 

Another mention of Stacey tonight, on the beach enjoying herself 'supposedly'. 

Dawn and Ian can't agree more.

----------


## EE Rocks

Another good episode!!

Firstly,this Steve/Bradley thing is great. It was great Stacey got a mention tonight too.

Pauline is just soo evil, why don't she just let her see her daughter??

Bless Squiggle, she has a crush on Gus :Heart:  .

Al arrives on Thursday, can't wait.

----------


## BlackKat

Are we to suppose that Rebecca has a unique sense of deafness -- she can hear what is said directly to her, but when Pauline's slagging off Sonia in front of her she has absolutely no reaction to it.  :Ponder:  But then she is quite creepy so. I think I prefered her when she hardly talked. She was cute then. Now I keep expecting her to shoot lasers out her eyes.

----------


## littlemo

> Are we to suppose that Rebecca has a unique sense of deafness -- she can hear what is said directly to her, but when Pauline's slagging off Sonia in front of her she has absolutely no reaction to it.  But then she is quite creepy so. I think I prefered her when she hardly talked. She was cute then. Now I keep expecting her to shoot lasers out her eyes.


I know, Joe says don't go to the park you'll just upset Rebecca, and nothing could be further from the truth. With Sonia it was like 1 or 2 incidents where she lost control, with Pauline it's all the time. She just won't give it a rest! 

Why should Pauline have so much control over Rebecca's life. I don't know where Pauline gets off, I really don't. I feel sorry for Sonia! I know she's made mistakes, but keeping her away from her child is unjustified.

----------


## angelblue

Okay I thought that was a boring episode if you ask me

Dawn and Ian thing is just plain boring in my opinion enough already. :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  

Pauline is just driving me mad please someone get her off my screen :Angry:  

Okay loving the brannings and the Fox`s family poor Bradley though  :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup: 


I donât know an about anyone else but bring back if you ask me make him permanent character EE :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## EE Rocks

[QUOTE=angelblue


I donât know an about anyone else but bring back if you ask me make him permanent character EE :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

Who?

----------


## angelblue

Sorry forget to put the name Owen i thought he was great last week i think he could have great potential :cheers:


 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## BlackKat

> I know she's made mistakes, but keeping her away from her child is unjustified.


I think it's Martin's decision to make, not Pauline's or Sonia's. But then I think the entire storyline is ridiculous, and quite frankly Rebecca shouldn't be with either of them, as it just ****** all over adoption. I mean, what about her _actual_ family (Neil and Sue). Are we to assume that Margaret was the only relative. Doesn't Neil have parents that are alive? Siblings? Even if they couldn't have her living with them, they apparently don't care what happens to her. It's ridiculous.

----------


## Siobhan

How nasty is Pauline, telling a young child that someone she thought was her friend doesn't like... Then going and taking the child away when it was clear Rebecca was enjoying herself.. Sonia should kill that evil witch!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Since Pauline's decision to leave they have made her extra nasty she was horrible to Sonia last night and i'm not a Sonia fan. I really can't wait for the whole family to leave. So Squiggle has a crush on Gus how exciting a great storyline for them not. EE is very boring at the moment.

----------


## parkerman

Ian and Dawn....

If Wendy Richard is leaving because she doesn't like the scripts how long can it be before Adam Woodyat leaves??? :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes with that sort of material he will walk out soon.  He must be being paid huge sums of money on his contract to stay with them.  Same with June and Pam.

----------


## x Amby x

How could Tanya not like Mickey! lol  :Wub:  I supoose shes married to Max, but Mickeys so much better, it was well sweet when he confided in Joe!  :Sad:  Ill have you Mickey! lol x

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree that Pauline wastotally out of order. Yes, Sonia had a drinking problem and messed up but that is all sorted now and if Martin can trust her enough to let her have access then it is not Pauline's concern. I mean Martin is not a kid, he's a man - 21 for God's sake. 

Isn't Mickey a bit young for Tanya? Yeah he's got a bit of a crush on her. That happened to me too but it wore off within months, but she's marriedto Max and  Max is at the moment treating her right so it would be unrealistic to have her dating Mickey 

Squiggle and Gus? No way. Squiggle and Darren maybe.

----------


## EE Rocks

> Since Pauline's decision to leave they have made her extra nasty she was horrible to Sonia last night and i'm not a Sonia fan. I really can't wait for the whole family to leave. So Squiggle has a crush on Gus how exciting a great storyline for them not. EE is very boring at the moment.


They haven't- she was mean to Sonia ages before Pauline decided to leave.

----------


## littlemo

Nice relaxing episode tonight, very calm. 

Big day for the Branning family. Sonia's interivew, Bradley's interview, the day at the zoo, it was all go! lol. 

It seemed like Bradley was feeling guilty at the end. Typical, Steve playing Mr Nice guy as soon as Bradley had posted the message. Thought there was going to be more wind up about Stacey than that, I was a bit disappointed. 

I think Sonia may have done the right thing with Gus. He's a lovely guy, but he loves her, and if she doesn't feel the same way, it's pointless going on. 

Liked the moment between Max and Jim. Hope they can talk and sort things out. 

Oh and introduction to Al tonight. Chelsea makes me laugh! lol. 

And I think that was S.J's brother there at the end as well.

----------


## itsme!

yolande was shown in tonights epsidoe! im glad she hasnt been shjown in a while because she got on my nevers! when was the last time she was on screen?

----------


## EE Rocks

I thought that was a drip.

Honestly, i could do without Gary and Minty-yawn

Nice to see Youlande, who is very under-used.

I liked Bradley, I am glad he got his revenge. Why is Steve so sure of himself?

I liked Sonia tonight.

Was that guy at the end, SJ's brother?

I liked the Bickering between Squiggle and Chelsea.

I though the Ending was rather poor. :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> I liked Bradley, I am glad he got his revenge. Why is Steve so sure of himself?


I don't know! Did you see him last night with his pink shirt and tie? I think he's a not so closeted homosexual. 

The way he keeps going on about all the women he can pull, he's overcompensating.

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't know! Did you see him last night with his pink shirt and tie? I think he's a not so closeted homosexual. 
> 
> The way he keeps going on about all the women he can pull, he's overcompensating.


So...every guy that wears pink and talks about pulling women is gay? Maybe he's just a jerk, who happened to like that shirt.

----------


## littlemo

> So...every guy that wears pink and talks about pulling women is gay? Maybe he's just a jerk, who happened to like that shirt.


You know as soon as I said that I heard how it sounded. I didn't mean anything by it. I just think it would be ironic for him to turn out to be gay, because he's so sure of himself. And he is a jerk definetely, that doesn't change anything!

----------


## sarah21

> I think Sonia may have done the right thing with Gus. He's a lovely guy, but he loves her, and if she doesn't feel the same way, it's pointless going on.


Definitely. Also, Sonia is finally starting to face up to things and sort her life out. She has realised that she can't lean on anybody else, she needs to rely on herself alone. It must have been hard to do because she knows Gus loves her and supports her in a way that nobody else ever has. And she does care about him. She will miss him.

Nice to see interaction between Dot and Sonia tonight and the rest of the Brannings. The girl who plays Squiggle is good too, she can be quite funny.

Oh Minty. What is he doing? He looked pathetic tonight. Get some backbone for goodness sake!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I don't know! Did you see him last night with his pink shirt and tie? I think he's a not so closeted homosexual. 
> 
> The way he keeps going on about all the women he can pull, he's overcompensating.


My boyfriend always wears pink!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:  What are you like!!! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> My boyfriend always wears pink!!!   What are you like!!!


lol. It's strange how men are more comfortalbe wearing pink these days. Do you think it's a sign of the times?

----------


## littlemo

Does the army pay a lot? cause Al could afford a pretty pricey car. Do you reckon he's into some dodgy stuff as well?

----------


## littlemo

Sorry that was a bit of a spoiler ignore me. Sorry.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I found every single scene with Sonia highly realistic tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed last night.. but then again I always love scenes with Dot and Sonia.. it is an excellent relationship those two have.. Glad Sonia is finally waking up to herself and trying to get thing right..
Chelsea, what is she like??? so far up her own backside thinking everyone wants her.. Squiggle is in for a lot of heartache and we can all see it coming for miles
SJ and Minty.. not going to happen.. she is just using him and Gary can see it.. Minty is just too unlucky in love
Loved the scenes with Jim and the kids
Bradley and Steve.. I thought Bradley would have done worse.. it was obvious he was going to send an email.. working in an office, that is what happen if you leave your machine unattented.. trust me I know

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode last night...but what was with Squiggle staring at Gus and Sonia at the end?! I don't get that...i have missed a few episodes so have i missed something?! Does Squiggle have the hots for Gus?!

It was nice to see Sonia determined to get her life back on track again and i believe SJ is using Minty..i agree he is too unlucky in love.

A bit predictable that Sonia was going to dump Gus..she never really loved him, i felt sorry for Gus though.

Overall 6/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> An ok episode last night...but what was with Squiggle staring at Gus and Sonia at the end?! I don't get that...i have missed a few episodes so have i missed something?! Does Squiggle have the hots for Gus?!


yeah she does.. she was very jealous on monday when she saw the two of them together.. Gus was talking to her about poetry and she is now all in love with him

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeah she does.. she was very jealous on monday when she saw the two of them together.. Gus was talking to her about poetry and she is now all in love with him


Ok thanks for that...i didn't know what was going on with all that...i can't believe Squiggle fancies Gus...it must just be a crush or something or it could turn into the next Eastenders romance!

----------


## Siobhan

> Ok thanks for that...i didn't know what was going on with all that...i can't believe Squiggle fancies Gus...it must just be a crush or something or it could turn into the next Eastenders romance!


I don't think so.. Squiggle is 14 or something and Gus is either 20 or 21, can't see him falling for her..She will however delude herself something will happen and follow him around no doubt, Darren will probably get jealous and they find that they are attracted to each other.. blah blah blah (this is not a spoiler, just what I predict)

----------


## littlemo

Good episode! 

I felt sorry for Bradley. Jim knew it was Max that planted the idea in Bradley's head and yet he still had a go at him. Why?! And how on earth could Bradley go back to his mum's, when he has Stacey, and a job near Walford?! 

I didn't like the way Max grassed on Bradley, it wasn't nice. I'm surprised Bradley wasn't mad when he found out. 

Al's keeping himself to himself isn't he?! he's certainly not interested in getting in with the community. Walford residents don't like that they'll start to suss sooner or later!  

I'm liking Denise and Chelsea!

----------


## Chris_2k11

is it me or have they made the duffs louder?

----------


## littlemo

> is it me or have they made the duffs louder?


I don't listen to them, as soon as it finishes I turn it over. Spoils it a bit for me having the casts names coming up at the end.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> is it me or have they made the duffs louder?


Nope it's not just you, i am feeling the duffs getting louder too but i thought it was just the volume on my tv. 

A good episode tonight....can't believe Jim flew off the handle though over Bradley, he gave a bully his commeupance and got a job that he deserved, they should have been all celebrating!

I am glad Sonia is getting her life back on track and i still haven't changed my mind about SJ, i still believe she's using Minty.

Overall 7/10.  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I can't believe Jim, seriously.. Hate him for now.

Nothing else really.. I did like the Max and Bradley thing though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Bradley did nothing wrong. It was Steve's fault he broke the rules. Bradley never told him to. Jim was totally out of orderand Max does have a point, he should stand up to bullies not have them walk over him. Jim's being a bit unfair to Max, its not like Dot and Nick, when I first heard of Max as estranged son I thought he did something really bad but hearing his side of the story it doesn't sound like that. Jim's being really unfair to Bradley, he is a good lad in a lot of ways.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Much better...

 :EEK!:  How scary did Ben sound!!  :EEK!:  I got the impression that he was looking at something he shouldn't be.. god that kid scares me :Ponder:  

Arghhh!! I hate Jim!! They were getting on so well as well  :Wal2l:

----------


## EE Rocks

Good episode!

I loved it all- even the Gary/Minty/SJ thing, although they were quite over-used tonight.

Branning and Fox family continue to impress. :Thumbsup:  

I am glad Max and Bradders are getting on. Lauren makes me laugh.

That Ben is soo scary.

----------


## littlemo

I thought Bradley moving in with Max was a bit rushed. I know he didn't have many options, and they have been getting on better lately but it's a big step, and he didn't take any coaxing at all. I do like that he has moved in though, definetely potential for great storylines! 

And yes I do like Lauren, she's great! 

I'm glad Sonia told Martin the truth about Pauline, it's better he knows. Couldn't quite make out what Gus was on about at the beginning. Is Martin still harbouring feelings for Sonia? it seemed that way, and she for him. Could there be a reunion on the cards? (a rhetorical question). 

Strange having the Mitchells back, they have disappeared a lot lately. In fact not many of the new characters have had run ins with them yet, which is unusual. When someone arrives they are usually the first people they come across.

----------


## bradley#1

But if you think about it he has a great job in the city, a girlfriend and 2 sisters. he can't just leave it all behind. also imagine if stacey came back of her hols to find no bradders.

sorry if i sound too offenssive. i didn't mean to sound that way

----------


## PR1811

heh, it's more than his life's worth to disappear before Stacey gets back.  :Smile: 

I think Bradley is probably questioning what he knows about his father. His granddad has clearly shown that he is unreasonable around Max and as Jim has said Bradley has done a lot of growing up over the last few months now he is away from his mother and he wouldn't want to go back to that. I think he feels he will get to know Max better now so that he can form a proper opinion on him. He is easily led and so Max's personality could end up wearing off on him, I do think that Bradley would be better off staying at Jim and Dots.

----------


## littlemo

> But if you think about it he has a great job in the city, a girlfriend and 2 sisters. he can't just leave it all behind. also imagine if stacey came back of her hols to find no bradders.
> 
> sorry if i sound too offenssive. i didn't mean to sound that way


No your right, I definetely think he can't leave Stacey behind. I just thought he would find it a bit odd staying with his dad. I'm glad they are having Bradley stay with Max though, it's bound to have repercussions. I can see great storylines for the future!

----------


## littlemo

> heh, it's more than his life's worth to disappear before Stacey gets back.


lol. Couldn't agree with you more!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah I finally caught up on my epsiodes, was on holls last week. Bradley would have gotten the job anyway, but he needs to be sharp. Jim has still not spilled the beans about his relationship with Max I think there is more to surface, either about him or about Max. :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode last night...funny with Phil and his black eye lol!

Good on Max for letting Bradley move in, it gives them both a real opportunity to build bridges with each other..maybe not though after Bradley's mum turned up at the end.

I am finding the Gary/SJ/Minty stuff a bit boring and the Sonia stuff seems to be dragging on a bit in my opinion, what with Pauline stopping her seeing Rebecca.

Tonight's episode looks really good though with Bradley confronting his mum etc. 

Overall last night's episode...7/10.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I found tonight's episode a bit boring. Bradley's mum is very non descript, she doesn't seem to have much of a personality at all. And she's not 'quirky' insane like Jean is (she's got character). I find Rachel dull. Maybe she'll show more promise later in the week. 

Can't believe Bradley would even consider leaving Stacey. And he didn't even give a thought. At least when Jean asked Stacey to move in with her, she at least acknowledged Bradley. It seems like Bradley hasn't told his mum he's got a girlfriend. Because she didn't mention Stacey when she asked him to come back with her. 

Love Martin's newfound confidence. 

The stuff with Gary and Naomi was rubbish!

----------


## BlackKat

Um...how close to London is Bradley's mum? Because I'm sure Bradley moved to Walford to be close enough to work...yet neither Bradley nor Rachel seemed bothered about his job when he agreed to move back.  :Searchme:  So either neither care about this fantastic new job he just got, or he'd still be close to work, in which case why he is in Walford in the first place. *is confused*

----------


## PR1811

I don't think he is far enough away to make commuting impossible. I expect Tring(?) is part of the commuter belt anyway so there would be trains to get in to London.

----------


## littlemo

> Um...how close to London is Bradley's mum? Because I'm sure Bradley moved to Walford to be close enough to work...yet neither Bradley nor Rachel seemed bothered about his job when he agreed to move back.  So either neither care about this fantastic new job he just got, or he'd still be close to work, in which case why he is in Walford in the first place. *is confused*


I think Rachel lives in North London. Maybe you can still commute from where she is, but Bradley moved to his grandad's to experience the real 'city life' away from his mum. 

It is extremely selfish though to make him go back. When he has a job and a girlfriend. Talk about smothering. He comes across one difficult situation, and she thinks he should go running back to his mum. It completely undermines everything that he is trying to achieve by coming there.

----------


## BlackKat

> It is extremely selfish though to make him go back. When he has a job and a girlfriend. Talk about smothering. He comes across one difficult situation, and she thinks he should go running back to his mum. It completely undermines everything that he is trying to achieve by coming there.


She's creepy as hell. "Not everyone appreciates honesty like we do Bradley." (paraphrased) Hi, you're his mother not his cult leader.

----------


## littlemo

> She's creepy as hell. "Not everyone appreciates honesty like we do Bradley." (paraphrased) Hi, you're his mother not his cult leader.


Yeah! lol. I could imagine some creepy music being played over that. It sounds like one of those Agatha Christie's!

All this about honesty, it must be why he keeps banging on about Stacey being so honest and upfront. 

I hope Bradley isn't going to try turning Stacey into his mother. It's going to be like one of those weird thrillers! lol.   :EEK!:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another ok episode tonight but not something that kept me totally gripped. The scenes with Rachel and Bradley and Rachel and Max were good, don't understand how Bradley even considered moving back with his mum though, he's got Stacey and now a new promotion! I didn't get that!

The Gary/Naomi scenes just seemed filler and were really boring!

Some good scenes with Martin and Pauline, i am glad Martin is setting the record straight with Pauline now, i am glad he is letting Sonia see Rebecca and not care what Pauline thinks. 

Overall 7/10.

----------


## Johnny Allen

tonights felt really disjointed, maybe that was because I missed yesterdays I dont know. The actress that played Rachel wasn't much cop in my eyes she kept looking at the table when talking as though she was reading straight of a script, but the bloke that plays Max continues to be impressive.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

It was Jim's doing. He phoned up Rachel and got her to ome to Walford to disrupt things with Max and Bradley. Why's he got it in for Max? Yes I know he cheated on Rachel with Tanya but that was 13 years ago. Things hve changed now. Personally I am siding more with Max these days. Bradley has a settled life in walford, he can't just drop his job, friends and girlfriend to go hoome with Rachel just because Jim doesn't like Max.

----------


## parkerman

Rachel lives in Tring. But Heaven forbid that someone in Eastenders should actually commute to work. Going from Walford to the City, as Bradley does at present, is bad enough as everyone else in Albert Square lives and works on the Square or in the roads immediately off.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Rachel lives in Tring. But Heaven forbid that someone in Eastenders should actually commute to work. Going from Walford to the City, as Bradley does at present, is bad enough as everyone else in Albert Square lives and works on the Square or in the roads immediately off.


That is the one thing that has always bugged me, why does everyone work around the square? Oh Sonia works in a hospital as well, so maybe it has got something to do with the Brannings! :Big Grin:  
I do develop some sympathy for Max as well, Jim is so unreasonable with him it seems.

----------


## parkerman

Oh yes, I forgot Sonia and Naomi work at the hospital. It's also not clear where Max works though he seems to do a lot of his work on the phone in the Queen Vic.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think Tring is on the mainline into Euston (close to the East End).  It takes just 35-40 mins to get from Tring to Euston in the rush hour, so if Bradley commuted from Tring, he'd be at work within an hour.  

EastEnders make another silly error.  :Thumbsdown:  

Also odd how Bradley's mum knew where all the washing up stuff went in Dot & Jim's house already!

----------


## crazygirl

well in my opinion eastenders has been boring so far this week and i wish martin would grow up its about time he got away from his mother

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well in my opinion eastenders has been boring so far this week and i wish martin would grow up its about time he got away from his mother


I agree. Monday & Tuesday have been a load of tosh. 

Come on Thursday.. impress us.  :Cool:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> well i wish martin would grow up its about time he got away from his mother


Isn't that what he's been doing lately?  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Isn't that what he's been doing lately?


He has been trying to emotionally, but he hasn't actually moved out.

I'm not sure he should to be honest. I think as long as Pauline recognises that Martin is in control of the situation regarding Rebecca, and that she needs to back off. I know she has never done that up to now but...! lol. Being at a proper house with 2 live in babysitters is a lot better for Rebecca.  Martin's name is on the mortgage, but he can't ask his mum to move out can he?! He's stuck with her, unless he leaves. And Pauline knows that, which must be very infuriating for him! 

I just hope Pauline backs off a bit! Because it'd be terrible for all concerned if Martin lost his mother.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I enjoyed tonight episode. Loving the stuff with the Branning, they seem to be a good addition to the show. Sj predicatable yet good, and the Carly and Garry thing, well you could see that coming too. Wish Carly and Jake would get it on again, althought it's more lust than actual love.
The Pauliene stuff is gettin gon my nerves, forgodness sake, Martin can do what ever he likes it's his child not hers, and if he was that bothered he couod move out he does have loads of money now, so could afford a morgage of his own.

----------


## littlemo

Thankfully Pauline has finally come to her senses! God she's been driving me mad! I'm sure she'll still continue to have a go at Sonia though. That woman just can't let go! 

Rachel is seriously deluded if she thinks Max would go back to her. I can't believe Bradley has allowed himself to be manipulated by her. I know she's his mum, but... She's into guilt tripping in a big way, as Jean used to be. I can see a lot of similarities between Bradley and Stacey's mum.

----------


## BlackKat

> Rachel is seriously deluded if she thinks Max would go back to her. I can't believe Bradley has allowed himself to be manipulated by her. I know she's his mum, but... She's into guilt tripping in a big way, as Jean used to be. I can see a lot of similarities between Bradley and Stacey's mum.


Yeah. Except Stacey's mum is less insane.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah. Except Stacey's mum is less insane.


Yeah lol. 

Surprising since she's the one whose been in the mental hospital! Mind you we don't know that Rachel hasn't.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah lol. 
> 
> Surprising since she's the one whose been in the mental hospital! Mind you we don't know that Rachel hasn't.


Rachel should join forces with Ben. They can be creepy little weirdos together. What was that thing with the snake on his head?  :Confused:

----------


## itsme!

wasnt that episode supposed to have a big cat fight in it? all it was was a little shove? thought the epsidoe was good though

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Perhaps they tried to show the (gentle_ force of cats fighting.  After all they are only small animals and can't throw someone 20ft like humans can.   :Cool:

----------


## Siobhan

> Thankfully Pauline has finally come to her senses! God she's been driving me mad! I'm sure she'll still continue to have a go at Sonia though. That woman just can't let go!


I was livid last night with Pauline at the start..  :Angry:  :Angry:   imagine blaming Sonia on Rebecca getting grass on her closthes.. that is just the most stupid thing I have ever heard.. Does Pauline not let her play when she takes her out??? Kids get dirty end off.. I am ready to kill Pauline myself, Martin has the patience of a Saint....

Rachael knows how to get to Bradley, he is very much a mummy's boy.. she better go and leave him to stand on his own two feet

Sorry just to add SJ eugh!!! what are you doing with your brother

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

How annoying does Pauline get?! She just thinks about herself 24/7 and doesn't consider what other people might think or feel towards different situations! She did agree that Sonia could see Rebecca but she still made exceptions!  :Angry:   She can't stop a mother seeing her own daughter! I agree with you Siobhan, Martin has the patience of a Saint.

A total surprise with SJ last night too, i didn't expect to see her in bed with her brother!  :EEK!:   A real shock to me as i never heard anything of this.

And i thought that there was actually going to be a fight between Tanya and Rachel at the salon opening, like a proper catfight but all it was was a little shove from Rachel.

It was a good episode though in a funny sort of way as i have complained about most of the things that happened in the episode. 

Overall 7/10.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

God Pauline is evil! You could see there was chemistry between Martin and Sonia in that episode, and Pauline would do anything to destroy that. She just doesn't get the concept of a happy family at all! She just went one step too far! 

Bradley is so lovely. And I'm glad Rachel's gone. I found that stuff a bit pathetic. All that happening in one episode. And still no mention of Stacey arriving back on Monday?! 

More talk of Al tonight. Loved the way he spoke to Chelsea. I quite like her, but I have to say she deserved it! It was clear he didn't want to talk.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a rubbish week in albert square. And who does that Pauline think she is  :Angry:   :Angry:  COW.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> who does that Pauline think she is


A Fowler of course, or perhaps Wendy Richard.  :Cool:  




> COW.


Moooooooo!

----------


## littlemo

I loved the way Lauren shouted to her mum 'Abi's a cow!'. There was a lot of use of the word 'Caw' in that episode! lol. 

I also liked the comment Bradley made at the beginning about not being able to walk alone in the east end. Perhaps a insight into next weeks' shenanigans?!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

One would think the word 'cow' would be reserved for Emmerdale only.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Richie when was the last time you actually saw one of those on Emmerdale  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Probably Jack Sugden milking one, circa 1987, when the show was called Emmerdale *Farm*.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just hate Rachels baby voice, it makes me sick if a grown woman does that. I like Tanya she is a real character.
Oh and whatever is going on with SJ, I feel sorry for Minty! :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh and whatever is going on with SJ, I feel sorry for Minty!


I think she's a conwoman.  :Cool:

----------


## JustJodi

*I feel so bad for Minty, I mean here is his chance for a"love life"story line and EE has to trash it with a con woman from Oz, ,Garry and Naomi were right something wasn't right about SJ...*
*Chelsa had it coming, she was hitting on Al, and Al just gave it to her the way he saw it coming,, so too bad for Chelsa !!!!!* 
*Please tell me we have seen the end of Rachel, I honestly do not like the woman, she is laying the guilt on Bradly and at the same time portraying a desperate woman, I honestly do not think any thing happened between Rach and Max .. but again, with Max as we know him,, who knows* 
*Any way I do hope they do something about this Pauline, Martin, Sonia and Rebecca story line soon,, its driving me nutz,, Oh did, u guys see the GLINT in Sonia's eye when Martin pulled off his shirt LOL*

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I think Martin and Sonia are getting some chemistry back. It wouldn't be surprising if they got back together soon.

----------


## parkerman

So is there to be no follow-up to the question of Sonia's sexuality? Just a bit of sensationalism then without really following through all the implications and looking at the issues involved? Now, it suits the storyline, the affair with Naomi is conveniently forgotten and Sonia reverts back to being a heterosexual.

Or have the Eastenders producers and scriptwriters got more to say on this subject? :Confused:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode on Friday..i knew SJ was making up that story about why that man was in bed to Minty...it was just too convenient to be true so when she kissed him at the end, it was no surprise..i just feel so sorry for Minty, he can never find a woman who truly cares about him and actually likes him, i hope he finds out the truth soon.

It was nice too see Martin and Sonia spending time with Rebecca, Sonia and Martin are definetly getting some chemistry back between them...Pauline just had to ruin it at the end though didn't she!  :Angry:  

I am glad Rachel has gone, didn't really like her character.

Overall a good episode. 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

That episode was ok, im bored of the Ian/Dawn/Jane storyline now! and that Maeve just wants to get into Ians pants! lol Poor Stacey, up the duff! lol Ruby was annoying me this episode all me me me! She could've talked to Stacey mroe and try and get it out!

----------


## BlackKat

Where've I seen Victor's wife before? Bugged me the entire episode.

----------


## PR1811

"Thanks, when I need a replacement dad I'll let you know!"

Ouch. Shame she didn't have a similar cutting remark for Ruby :/

Good episode tonight though

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Where've I seen Victor's wife before? Bugged me the entire episode.


She used to be in Holby City..forgot the character's name though.  :Smile:  

A good episode, i am finding Dawn pretending to be Ian's wife quite funny and i just cringed at the end when Jane turned up and realised the truth!

Poor Stacey  :Sad:   Ruby could have made a bit more effort to find out what was wrong! 

Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> She used to be in Holby City..forgot the character's name though.


Hmm...maybe it was that. I don't watch Holby regularly but I catch an episode every now and again, so maybe. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## sarah21

> Where've I seen Victor's wife before? Bugged me the entire episode.


Her name is Siobhan Redmond. She has been in lots of programmes over the years. She was recently in New Tricks and The Catherine Tate Show. But you will probably remember her from Between the Lines.

Found parts of tonight's episode funny, but I really don't like Dawn Swann. Drives me crackers and although Kara has improved since joining EE, she still has a very long way to go as an actress.

----------


## littlemo

The stuff with Ian annoyed me. There was just too much of it! 

Your thinking, how exciting it is to have Stacey back, and then it has to  intwined with rubbish about Ian and Dawn. I don't know maybe i'm in the minority! lol. 

I found it unrealistic that Bradley has to go away 2 minutes after Stacey arrives back. It's just so contrived. I understand he'd need to go on a course, but wouldn't work tell you this stuff in advance. The first thing we hear of it is that day. 

The Dawn stuff really spoilt it for me!

----------


## EE Rocks

I quite liked today's episode. I think it was much better than Last week's borefest.

I have been very critical of Dawn/Ian/Jane Wcct storyline- but i did enjoy it tonight. Dawn was as cracking as ever.

Wouldn't Bradley know something wrong with Stacey? Anyway i really enjoyed Stacey and Ruby tonight. Can tell i was missing them- when they weren't here it was boring and now there back i enjoyed today's.

----------


## littlemo

> Wouldn't Bradley know something wrong with Stacey?


Well to be fair she is like that a lot of the time!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well to be fair she is like that a lot of the time!


Lmao good one.                     :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Where've I seen Victor's wife before? Bugged me the entire episode.


im sure she was in holby city. her name was janice im sure

----------


## Katy

Yeh she was Janice in peadeactrics when Holby had the Childrens department. I thought the Ian stuff was quite funny, it was a little bit different. I felt really sorry for the real Jane. 

And for heavens sakes the sooner Ruby leaves the better in my opinion. She is so dreadful.

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed last nights episode. Can't wait to see Ian's face tonight when he realises Jane is there.. Does anyone know who uses to live in the Flat Al was in.. it looks very very familiar

----------


## Katy

I thought it was maybe Lauras old flat but im not sure. I think its a good idea that they have intrduced this Al as its really making me wonder what else is to him. Ians face should be a picture tonight.

----------


## Siobhan

Al reminds me a bit of Dennis.. he is very private, says little but knows a lot.. should be a good addition if they keep him

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought it was maybe Lauras old flat but im not sure.


If it is I hope they have cleared the deadly toy fire engines from the landing.  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I thought it was maybe Lauras old flat but im not sure.


I thought Laura's old flat was where the Foxes are now living?

----------


## littlemo

I really enjoyed that episode. It was great how they made Sean's presence felt by him being silent all the way through, until he said 'Stacey' at the end. Those two are going to be amazing together! I can tell! 

I even enjoyed the Ian stuff tonight, which was a huge turn of events for me! How is he going to get out of having a woman getting naked on his bed?! lol.

----------


## BlackKat

Well, wasn't Sean's first episode thrilling?

He walks. And walks. And walks. And...stares, somewhat bewildered. And he walks. And walks. And stares. And sets a car alarm off. And stares. Breaks into Al's flat. And walks around. Walks around. Walks around. Looks at, in order, a hammer, a medal and a toothbrush. And then he goes out of the flat. And walks. And walks. And goes into the pub. And stands at the bar. And stands at the bar. Then he walks past Stacey. And then he finally, _finally_, speaks.

Gee, I'm impressed. I know they've got to add a bit of mystery, but after the first scene of him walking around I was bored stiff with him. Hope he's better on Thursday when we actually get some proper scenes with him.

----------


## PR1811

> Well, wasn't Sean's first episode thrilling?
> 
> He walks. And walks. And walks. And...stares, somewhat bewildered. And he walks. And walks. And stares. And sets a car alarm off. And stares. Breaks into Al's flat. And walks around. Walks around. Walks around. Looks at, in order, a hammer, a medal and a toothbrush. And then he goes out of the flat. And walks. And walks. And goes into the pub. And stands at the bar. And stands at the bar. Then he walks past Stacey. And then he finally, _finally_, speaks.
> 
> Gee, I'm impressed. I know they've got to add a bit of mystery, but after the first scene of him walking around I was bored stiff with him. Hope he's better on Thursday when we actually get some proper scenes with him.


Well if it wasn't this way then it would have just been Stacey walking out the pub and then bumping in to him then the duff duffers.

Ruby needs a slap, not happy with her at all  :Angry:  

The Jane's were great, it was all good.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A brilliant episode tonight! Everything was brilliant about it! Ruby is just annoying me but that's all...i enjoyed everything else about it. 

Sean has really made his presence felt and him bumping into Stacey at the end was just a great cliffhanger for tomorrow.

Stacey was brilliant tonight, her reaction to her pregnancy and seeing her brother was brilliant acting.

The Ian/Janes stuff was absolutely hilarious!  :Lol:   I am loving every minute of this! Great comedy!

Overall 10/10.  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

Loved tonights episode! Yes Sean Slater has finally arrived on the Square! Lacey was fantastic tonight as always! She definatly deserves Inside Soap Awards for Best Actress! Loved all the stuff with Jane/Ian/Dawn! Loved it when Jane was making everything up about Ian, pure comedy! lol OMG Ruby is getting on my nerves will someone just slap her please!

----------


## EE Rocks

I loved Tonights episode. This Ian/Jane/Dawn thing just gets  better and better. Really enjoyed it these last two episodes. Yay! Sean Slater arrives. I hope he's good. Aww poor Stacey, if only Ruby knew. I think Maeve is great, she's just getting all the information. :Smile:  

Roll on Thursday!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

usually I dont like this Ian/Jane and Dawn stuff but Jane was hilarious last night, the way she was talking and behaving made me laugh. Good to see Sean look forward to seeing more of him on thursday. Still cant stand Ruby. But very good episode last night.

----------


## Siobhan

Ruby totally annoys me even more now.. what happen to the "I don't want your murder money" she yelled at her Dad.. now it is all FLASH FLASH FLASH, I am so much better than everyone else!!! 

Totally agree with Black kat.. Sean didn't do very much at all.. I much prefer the Al Character... 

Love the Jane thing.. the way she was at the dinner table was really funny.. I was half expecting her to pick her teeth and call everyone Darling  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## lollymay

tonights was really good especially lacey turner - shes a fab actress!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey has a talente for making her life so comlpicated, maybe she could call Kat! But she looks so real. Sean looks intriguing he has different facial expressions, looking forward to his storyline. Jane is so good, she really makes me laugh!

----------


## JustJodi

*Mercy me.........what an episode !!!!!!*
*Gawd I love Jane,,, always have,,, Ian looked more of a MUPPET as the episode went on,, Now what is Jane gonna do when she finds Victors wife arranged on Ian's bed ?????????*
*Right now I would loveeeeeeeeeeeee for Jane to just tell old Ian where to stuff himself,, Ian doesn't want jane to leave cos hes got a live in nanny, house keeper, bottle washer, caf worker, chippie worker, and bed mate,,, * 
*Can some one SHOOT RUBY and put her out of her misery, she is not a good actress,,shes rubbish as last months rubbish,,she stinks high heaven.* 
*Stacey needs to unload her secret fast or its gonna eat her up,, Another Statler. hmmmm not sure how I like Sean yet, but its early days,, give him time.....love his face tho.* 
*Bring on Thursdays episode,, looking forward to it. By then Jane should be home packing  .........I would have been *

----------


## tammyy2j

Jane was brillant last night really funny. Poor Stacey, Ruby is a cow i can't wait for her exit. Sean Slater really didn't look that hot i can't see him stealing Nigel Harman (Dennis) crown.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sean Slater really didn't look that hot i can't see him stealing Nigel Harman (Dennis) crown.


not even close to taking it Tammy...

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I enjoyed most of last night episode. Thought the stuff with Jane was hilarious. Sean is kinda fit, in a bizarre way, for me much better looking at Dennis. Looking forward to the rest of the week. (and haven't been able to say that in a while)

----------


## Katy

I think Seans nicer than Dennis but i was never a Dennis fan. Loved Dawns face when she saw Jane, and said at one point, Would you like a slap........on the back.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think Seans nicer than Dennis but i was never a Dennis fan. Loved Dawns face when she saw Jane, and said at one point, Would you like a slap........on the back.


Yeah that was funny..best line of the episode.  :Big Grin:

----------


## EE Rocks

I agree. I loved that line, but i also loved Dawn's face when she saw Jane. :Rotfl:

----------


## Sam-Elle

> I agree. I loved that line, but i also loved Dawn's face when she saw Jane.


total classic. loved the stuff with dawn/jane/ian, when this whole WCCT thing started I was like just get off the screen, and the last two nights were the only ones i could stand to watch...and end to like. cant wait for thurday...
sean...hmmm...got to give him time really, but i think he'll end up growning on me.
and stacey...i dont think ive ever felt as sorry for her.

----------


## EE Rocks

I know what you mean Suga: x: Sweet. I hated this wcct thing at first but i now like it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Sean is kinda fit


Did and run up and down ten flights of stairs non-stop all afternoon?  :Confused:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

huh, that sentance makes no sence!
But fit as in cute, and in alright looking, as in way better than Dennis  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Does anyone know who uses to live in the Flat Al was in.. it looks very very familiar


It reminded me of Sam and Minty's place...

Because of the cupbaord with the cleaning products..

-----------

Sean is alright  :Stick Out Tongue:  Al is in a way ok too  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Is Maueve after Ian?!  :EEK!:  She seemed to be making herself comfortable..

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Is Maueve after Ian?!  She seemed to be making herself comfortable..


just a bit...be a great time for jane to walk in.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It reminded me of Sam and Minty's place...
> 
> Because of the cupbaord with the cleaning products..
> 
> Sean is alright  Al is in a way ok too 
> 
> Is Maueve after Ian?!  She seemed to be making herself comfortable..


Al kinda reminds me of Bradley or his dad Max with less ginger hair. Yes Maeve is after Ian poor her. I think the flat is Sams because it is down in the basement and her was.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh god!! Thanks guys.. 15 minutes to see what will happen *gulps* x

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

sean is so cool he is kinda the new dennis but much better can't wait for tomorrows

----------


## BlackKat

Am I the only one who thinks if the whole twisted story of the Beale family was true ("Jane's" father being a vicar, Jane and Ian treating her like a slave, Jane being a raging psychopath, them all sleeping around whenever, the kids being out thieving all the time)...then EE would be a much better show? Or at the least a much more interesting one.  :Rotfl:   :Lol:  Not that the storyline hasn't been good this week, but I'd love to see even a one-off episode based on that scenario, lol.


I'm not overly impressed with Sean from the acting point of view. I don't think he's terrible, so once he's settled into the character he could be okay, but if it wasn't for Lacey Turner the scenes would have fallen flat. He's okay character wise, but I don't think he's worth the hype.

----------


## angelblue

I personally really enjoyed that episode I really like Sean  :Wub:  I felt so sorry for Stacey in the first scene in the kitchen truly heartbreaking I thought. :Sad:  

Brilliant acting from both involved :Smile:

----------


## TreyAtwood

I think it's Sean thats got me interested again , im not gay so not in that sense , but his character is very mysterious and I cant wait to see how this so called storyline plays out. Stacey was great in this episode as was Jane , hilarious. Seriously she can do so much better than Ian.

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Am I the only one who thinks if the whole twisted story of the Beale family was true ("Jane's" father being a vicar, Jane and Ian treating her like a slave, Jane being a raging psychopath, them all sleeping around whenever, the kids being out thieving all the time)...then EE would be a much better show? Or at the least a much more interesting one.


no your not. i was thinking that all the way through, whille laughing my head off. jane with the golf cart   :Lol:   :Rotfl:  need i say anything on that....

with sean, i found it alright...wasnt as good as i thought it would be...the last scene with al didnt do anything for me at all. not that bothered by it right now. but i still want to watch it tommorow, if you get me...
poor stacey...its just not her week aey!

----------


## x Amby x

i thought it was brilliant tonight! I absolutly loved all the Jane stuff she has really made me lagh over the past few episodes! watching her race about in that golf buggy cracked me up! Loved the scenes with Sean  :Wub:  and Stacey! Lacey Turner is such a brilliant actress and she really shone in all those scenes for me! Loved it when Sean and Stacey were making fun of each other, thats just what brother and sisters do (well me and my brother do it!lol) Overall i thought it was a great episode! Although Ruby still needs a slap! Thinking every guy with a pulse would fancy her, shes nothing special!

----------


## PR1811

> I think it's Sean thats got me interested again , im not gay so not in that sense , but his character is very mysterious and I cant wait to see how this so called storyline plays out. Stacey was great in this episode as was Jane , hilarious. Seriously she can do so much better than Ian.


Really enjoyed that episode, loved Stacey and Sean trading insults with each other, finally a mention of her nails  :Smile:  so sad when she found out that it was all a coincidence. Clearly Sean doesn't like Charlie as much as he let on with his sly smile and shaking of the head. 

I only realised this afternoon this week has only been one day. What a day for Stacey not to have had any sleep.  :Smile:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think the jane stuff is getting boring and can't wait for sean's story to unfold and him and stacey were great in todays ep

----------


## EE Rocks

I loved today's episode.

Some powerful scenes with Stacey and Sean tonight, Lacey is a brilliant actress, i really felt for stacey tonight.

LOL at Jane. This is the side we should see more often, i love this "Feisty" Jane. I also liked when she was in that veichle and knocked the plant pot down. :Rotfl: 

Sooooo Dawn's real identity has been revealed to Rob........

Nice ending.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I'd have prefered Dawn telling Rob the trurth instead of it all slowly being let out..

Sean  :Wub:  Well he's good.. Hasn't got much of a character yet but hopefully the stuff will Al will be good!!

Jane... wooh  :EEK!:  She's scary  :Lol:  + who would have thought Maueve (sp?) was like that on every holiday  :Lol: 

Brilliant episode  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hilarious Episode!! Jane was the highlight of it all.. she had me in stitches on the golf buggy!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Hilarious Episode!! Jane was the highlight of it all.. she had me in stitches on the golf buggy!


absolutely I couldnt stop laughing when she was on screen, who knew she was such a natural comic.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Classic episode, loved it, Jane so funny, laughed and laughed watching her.
I'm finding Sean bizarely attractive, in a rugged kinda way (i think it much be an age thing for me again!)
Lacey awsome acting yet again. Excellent last two episode's well done EE.

----------


## Siobhan

Loved last night episode. Jane was funny going around the golf course on the track  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  "hell hast no fury like a woman scorned".. Classic when she told Rob about Dawn consider how Dawn had dug herself into a much bigger hole

Stacey, excellent as usual.. my heart went out to her. Sean is ok but he is not the next Dennis and I have a feeling he will be label such!!

How far up her own bum in Ruby, telling Jake that she know he fancies her.. she thinks now she has the money that everyone wants her.. she better prepare herself for a big fall been that high up in the clouds

Looking forward to tonights episode.. eastender is slowly coming back to where it was before

----------


## Katy

Sean will always be Casper Rose in my eyes. Loved the Jane scenes shes been the best character in it recently very funny and showed that she can do more than be ians girlfriend who works in the cafe.

----------


## diamond1

> Sean will always be Casper Rose in my eyes. Loved the Jane scenes shes been the best character in it recently very funny and showed that she can do more than be ians girlfriend who works in the cafe.


escpcially when he was making fun at staceys nails..I noticed the old casper rose coming out..

----------


## Dutchgirl

Lacey Turner truly is a great actress, I even had tears in my eyes, she is brilliant, hope she will stay for a long time. But she is bound to be snatched away. Sean is getting interesting! Hmm still to young though.


Jane is so hilarious, nice that she can do different things as well, comedy, femme fatale and caring, brilliant as well.

Looking forward to tonight's epi. :Cheer:

----------


## EE Rocks

> Lacey Turner truly is a great actress, I even had tears in my eyes, she is brilliant, hope she will stay for a long time. But she is bound to be snatched away. Sean is getting interesting! Hmm still to young though.
> 
> 
> Jane is so hilarious, nice that she can do different things as well, comedy, femme fatale and caring, brilliant as well.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's epi.


Me too, although it is going to be centred mostly around Sean and Al. I hope we get some Stacey scenes tonight. I too hope Lacey Stays in EE for a long while....EE are lucky to have her. I love this side to Jane much better than the 'Plain Jane' side. She is hilarious!!

----------


## itsme!

well....loved jane, never knew she could be so funny! did anyone else notice that wehn sean and stacey were sitting at the table in the kitchen, stacey really looked like kat, i could just look at her face and see kat

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another good episode yesterday...Jane was excellent...so funny, definetly on top form especially when she was driving the golf caddy  :Rotfl:  

Sean was good with his scenes with Stacey, some great acting from Lacey Turner but i agree that Sean doesn't need so much hype.

----------


## littlemo

You know it said in the magazine about Stacey and Sean's first meeting. Lacey was saying that they had a moment in the pub where Stacey didn't think it was her brother, and started asking questions to see whether he was telling the truth or not. I wonder why that wasn't in it?!

Perhaps they felt the stuff they did in the house made up for it?!

----------


## Siobhan

> You know it said in the magazine about Stacey and Sean's first meeting. Lacey was saying that they had a moment in the pub where Stacey didn't think it was her brother, and started asking questions to see whether he was telling the truth or not. I wonder why that wasn't in it?!
> 
> Perhaps they felt the stuff they did in the house made up for it?!


They should have left that in cause I was wondering how Stacey would have recognise him after 7 years (and how he remembered her cause from 11 to 18 has some many changes for anyone)

----------


## itsme!

> They should have left that in cause I was wondering how Stacey would have recognise him after 7 years (and how he remembered her cause from 11 to 18 has some many changes for anyone)


the scene would have been good to have in but everyone keeps their facial looks they seemed to recognize each other staright away though which shouldnt have happened

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

yeah but he is her brother and if he just up and left you would kind of know the face you had been lookin for

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought last nights episode was great,, I am dying to see how Ian tries to "win"Jane back after that stunt he pulled,,, Dawns secret is out now  .....Guess we will not see much of those 3 tonight.*
*I am curious to see just what it is that Sean wants from Al...* 
*Looking forward seeing what happens next week too *

----------


## littlemo

So what did you think then?! 

I'm still not thinking of Sean as a bad bloke. It seemed like what he did to Al was justified (in soapland anyway lol.), and he was there comforting Stacey. I'm sure there's worse to come. But Sean didn't kill him! He got off easy. 

Some good scenes between Jane and Ian, although I can't stand to hear Ian cry and whine. He always does it, and it sounds like he's such a cry baby. It's like get some self respect!

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

i like sean i think hes cool but hes got his little dark side.But i would have killed al. And the little brother and sister love between stacey and sean was sweet.
and does jane ever tell ian about her affair with grant

----------


## BlackKat

I loved Dawn's line. "If you're expecting me to apologise you'll be waiting a long time." Reminds me of when she got the boob job and wasn't ashamed at all. I love that she isn't ashamed to be who she is, even if, coming at it objectively, she probably should be,  :Lol:   :Wub:

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

i think dawn is one of the funniest characters on ee and its nice that she got with rob after the marriage scam with ian

----------


## littlemo

I'm getting to quite like Rob. There's something about him. 

If previous rumours are anything to go by perhaps they'll be more to him than meets the eye. But at the moment, I want to see him again.

So is Ian still part of the Wcct thing? Rob found out but I don't think the boss did. But if Rob knows I suppose things will come out in the open. I don't know.

----------


## Katy

I like Rob, thought the sean and Al seen was well done as i really thought he would hurt him but he didnt surprisingly. Glad stacey confided in someone. I thought the Jane scenes were well filmed, When we were waiting to see if shed stay or go.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Nice to see thet Sean is staying because of Stacey! Do not know why he is portrayed as a bad a** guy, he was right to p****d of with Al.( Can I say all this?)

----------


## littlemo

> Nice to see thet Sean is staying because of Stacey! Do not know why he is portrayed as a bad a** guy, he was right to p****d of with Al.( Can I say all this?)


I think they've said that on EE before now. So I think it's o.k.

I love Sean and Stacey's relationship. I know we've only seen a few scenes, but it's so sweet.

----------


## Katy

My Brother the hero. I thought that was really sweet. I think the casting department has done a good job, Rob and Lacey have a good onscreen relationship.

----------


## littlemo

> My Brother the hero. I thought that was really sweet. I think the casting department has done a good job, Rob and Lacey have a good onscreen relationship.


Yeah it was. But Stacey's not dumb, i'm sure she'll realise what he's like soon enough.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another great episode yesterday, Eastenders has been on top form this week! Nice to see some drama between Jane and Ian after the comedy, Laurie Brett is a very good actress, she can do comedy and drama perfectly, her scenes with Ian last night were good to watch.

The Sean/Al scenes were good too and i liked the end when Stacey told Sean she was pregnant, a nice scene between them...you can definetly tell that Sean will look after Stacey whilst staying in the Square.

Also i am glad Rob and Dawn have got together, i hope we see more of Rob soon..i like his character.

Overall 10/10.  :Smile:

----------


## luna_lovegood

I think Lacey and Robert have great on screen chemistry, they already seem like a proper brother and sister!

I thought that sean slater would be good looking but not a good actor so I was pleasantly suprised  :Cheer:

----------


## EE Rocks

Good episode- not the most enjoyable, but the strongest of the week, I'd say.

I liked the Sean/Al stuff- it was nice to get to know about their past, although some times it got boring.

Lacey Turner is just brilliant. Stacey is my fave character in EE and Actress. I loved Stacey's line at the end, same with Sean as well. They have very good on-screen chemistry. :Clap:  

I like Dawn. The stuff with Rob was good. I want to know more about Rob's character? Does he actually live in the sqaure?

I can only hope Next week is up to the standards of this week, which was amazing.

----------


## Babe14

Have to admit I enjoyed Eastendes this week :Smile: 

WCCT stuff very good and commical. Nice to see Ian having a decent storyline for a change instead of the usual crap he gets.

I like Al and was surprised at what a nice guy he was, Sean is obviously going to be Walfords new bad boy, will have to see how this all pans out.

I really like Rob he is a good character, hope they don't ruin him. Dawn and Rob look right together and I hope things are going to be handled right here and not ruined.

All in all we had a good mix this week of comedy, emotion and bit of drama, however there were one or two areas which I felt weren't up to scratch. 

I hope that this is a good sign and that the characters we had this week don't become victims of ruin or of the stupid scripts that we have had recently.

----------


## littlemo

Nice episode. Not as good as I was expecting, but still good. 

Sean doesn't exactly have to twist Tanya's arm to flirt with him does she?! lol. 

Sean's attitude was done subtely tonight. Like he invited himself to Bradley's birthday, and he didn't intimidate Bradley too much. Quite surprisng Sean didn't go after Stacey himself, but I suppose he wants to give Bradley a chance, to see what he does.  

What Bradley was saying about moving away though, they could still do that with a baby. Go abroad! It'd be much better for it than staying in Walford.

----------


## EE Rocks

What was going on with Ruby?

She said something about being an aunt to stacey's kid??

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i did like ruby's attitude to the news she seemed to say the right things to say. the reason she considered herself as an aunt is because she is staceys best friend. ruby was showing stacy that her life didnt have to stop if she was to have the baby

----------


## PR1811

I think Bradley is all of a flutter first finding out that Stacey didn't mention her brother even when she said that she wouldn't keep things to herself and then the interrogation by Sean and then Stacey's moodiness at the dinner.

In my opinion it still doesn't excuse his future actions. Something tells me that by the time this week is out we will find out what Bradley's birthday wish was.

----------


## EE Rocks

Bit boring, I must say. :Thumbsdown:  

The only scenes that stood out for me were the Honey/Dot scenes and Stacey/Sean and the Brannings!

----------


## PR1811

> i did like ruby's attitude to the news she seemed to say the right things to say. the reason she considered herself as an aunt is because she is staceys best friend. ruby was showing stacy that her life didnt have to stop if she was to have the baby


I disagree she seemed to assume that Stacey would keep it without even asking, even when she heard Stacey's cool response it never dawned on her that she might not keep it.

----------


## Katy

Bradleys face. Hilarious. I can see the following scenes to be sad. Everything said round at Bradleys dinner how he wanted to travel the world. I think it was really well set up for tomorrows epiosde. Thought the Honey and Dot scenes were really sweet.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Shame Jim, and Dot (the legend) wasnt at Bradders' birthday tea! 

Yeah, its going to be a very depressing week on Enders, I fear! Along with some character transplanting,and alot of crying and soul searching (and thats just from the viewers) .  :Crying:  

Think I might give it all a miss for the rest of the week, save it up for the sunday offering, and get the whole sorry business over in one go! Hopefully it will be less painful that way.  :Sad:  

Loved Honey and Billy though tonight!  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> Yeah, its going to be a very depressing week on Enders, I fear! Along with some character transplanting,and alot of crying and soul searching (and thats just from the viewers) .


 so sonia and martin is in it this week then?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> so sonia and martin is in it this week then?


very  :Rotfl:  

No thank crunchie, we have a break from them and the satsuma this week.  

Though I'd happily sit through a whole week of just them three, oh plus Deanooo, than this other business!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

Oh!

You've given away a spoiler there, naughty! lol.

----------


## parkerman

The mystery of Bradley's bag. When he got out the taxi he didn't have a bag. Then he had it inside the Slaters' house. Then he walked in to the Queen Vic without it. Then he had it at the bar....

----------


## littlemo

> The mystery of Bradley's bag. When he got out the taxi he didn't have a bag. Then he had it inside the Slaters' house. Then he walked in to the Queen Vic without it. Then he had it at the bar....


No, I don't know what to tell you. lol.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Bit boring, I must say. 
> 
> The only scenes that stood out for me were the Honey/Dot scenes and Stacey/Sean and the Brannings!


Wasn't that most of the episode?!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  

I enjoyed last night's episode..the Honey/Dot scenes were lovely.

Typical of Ian not to cut his ties with the WCCT.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

You can tell that Tanya is falling for Sean's flirting and the ending was such a cliffhanger with Stacey revealing to Bradley she was pregnant.

Roll on tonight!  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

Well during that talk between Bradley and his dad, i started to think how does he decided he wants an abortion, then Bradley started arguing, then i thought ahhh i see. Then i felt really sorry for Stacey when all she wanted was a hug but at least she got one, and her look on her face at the end, she just looked, well scared.

----------


## PR1811

Shortest 30mins ever!  :Smile:   :Crying: 

Bradley didn't come out of that as bad as I feared, but still not great. Max was great in that episode

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think Max is great, he reminds me a little of Den, thev old Den that is who useed to be the caring family guy before his unhealthy obsession with his adopted dughter Sharon made him twisted. Hmmm all these girlswho have rows with their boyfriends tendto confide in their boyfriend's dads, Zoe confided in Den, Stacey confided in Max.

----------


## Abbie

> Bradley didn't come out of that as bad as I feared, but still not great.


 yer i thought so too, but still i wish he could give it more time to think, instead of rushing.

----------


## Katy

He was a bit certain that he didnt want to keep the Baby. When he said tomorrow i couldnt believe it. I thought they d make great parents as well. I though it was a great episode tonight. Sean didnt waste much time did he. I liking Tanya as well at first ididnt like her but shes growing on me. Roll on Thursday.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree with Bradley. He is 19 and has a good job and Stacey's only 17, true they should have been more careful to avoid this but its too soon, they're too young. They're not ready to be mum and dad yet, its hard to cope with.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> yer i thought so too, but still i wish he could give it more time to think, instead of rushing.


yeah i know what you mean he only found out that night that she was pregnant then he thinks about it for basically the same lenght of time as max spoke to stacey and then to bradley and he has decided he wants to abort it tommorow even though in her own way stacey told him she wants the baby, so basically work is more important to him than this baby that he helped make

this will be the end of the famous stacy/bradley couple

----------


## Abbie

> He was a bit certain that he didnt want to keep the Baby. When he said tomorrow i couldnt believe it.


 I know i mean, ok they made a decison, but i mean i was soo shocked that he wanted to rush things really fast.After all its someones life they talking about.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked the scenes between Tanya/Max, Max/Stacey and Max/Bradley. I think its really good that Max and Tanya are being open with each other. I couldn't believe Sean - of course she rejevcted him, what did he expect? At least Mickey was decent.

----------


## Katy

The decision should have been made careful together, i think he was very rash and ashumed Stacey wanted the same as him which by the look on her face she didnt. Not deep down. I know they are young but in real life there are young familiys.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Perhaps they could have talked it through a bit more but Bradley's only thinking from the practical viewpoint which is understandable.

----------


## Abbie

> Perhaps they could have talked it through a bit more but Bradley's only thinking from the practical viewpoint which is understandable.


 Yes it is, but i also think that hes still panicing and not giving himself enough time to think.

----------


## Katy

The whole episode was really well filmed though and the acting was great. Loved Sean and Stacey to. He really would Kill for his little sister wouldnt he. He was quite scary when he was going to go after Bradley.

----------


## littlemo

What I found weird was that Bradley asked Stacey what she wanted to do, she told him, and then he decided they should do the complete opposite of what she said. 

Bradley had a really evil face at the start of that episode. All the stuff he was saying about Stacey and Sean ganging up on him. He turned into a lunatic! 

At no time Stacey told him she had tried to tell him.

----------


## Katy

I thought that myself acctually. She did try to tell him but he was puuting his hand up her top. I think he forgot that little bit of information. He was wrong to go off on one like he did. There was no need to have a pddy.

----------


## sarah21

Bradley was a totally selfish prat tonight. Okay, so he feels he is too young, well he should have been more careful in the first place. What did he mean, you're on the pill aren't you. He should know. It is his responsibility too. This decision is way too fast and he isn't taking Stacey's views into consideration at all. All he is thinking about is his job and his future and he isn't giving Stacey a second thought. It's so obvious that Stacey wants this child and sees them as a happy little family.

If he forces the girl into doing something she doesn't really want, it will backfire. Once she realises exactly what has happened she will never forgive him. Whatever happens, this relationship will never be the same again.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Max was so caring about Stacey it felt really genuine. Lacey fab as ever, she is the one who can pull it off.
Why did Stacey turn around so quickly when Bradders said to get rid of the baby, she gives in to hastily. No one else can do that to her.
I'm not for teenage pregnancies, but Bradley is a bit selfish, he doesn't want the baby because of his mum and dad, that is not unselfish at all. Glad I never faced that decision when I was that age, must be terrible.

Good episode, cannot wait for the next one. :Bow:

----------


## EE Rocks

Bradley was being a selfish git tonight, poor stacey she is devasated.

I liked this episode. It was well acted and filmed.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Some fantastic acting in tonights episode particulary from Jake Wood and Lacey Turner, two actors that have been constantly outstanding and tonights episode was no different.

----------


## littlemo

I saw a definite chemistry between Max and Stacey. I do think there could be something between them in the future. He's probably thinking he's just being a nice guy to his son's girlfriend, but I can see potential. 

Bradley jumped in too fast, but Stacey could have said no. He gave her a chance to. 

It is weird how Stacey is allowing herself to be told what to do. She is way too needy with Bradley. It's like she thinks that if she doesn't go along with what he wants all the time, he'll walk away from her. She's just too scared of losing him. That's not good. 

I thought Stacey was a bit full of herself, saying that there was nobody else  better for Bradley than her! lol. 'this is as good as it gets'. How does she know that?!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I saw a definite chemistry between Max and Stacey. I do think there could be something between them in the future. He's probably thinking he's just being a nice guy to his son's girlfriend, but I can see potential!


I agree and especially when they first meet Stacey was only wearing Bradders jacket running across the square and Max was eyeing her up. 

Good episode last night Bradders was horrible and selfish at the end to Stacey.

----------


## *soap*star*

I say we start a campaign to get the REAL Bradley back, I don't like the new one at all.

----------


## littlemo

> I agree and especially when they first meet Stacey was only wearing Bradders jacket running across the square and Max was eyeing her up. 
> 
> Good episode last night Bradders was horrible and selfish at the end to Stacey.


Yeah. I'd love to see Bradley's face if that ever happened! lol.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A fantastic episode last night, great acting all round. Lacey's performance as Stacey was really well done. 

I can't believe how Bradley reacted, you can tell he is the dominant one in this whole situation and Stacey is just going to go along with what he's saying, i think deep down she wants to keep the baby but Bradley too so she will just go along with what Bradley says and not make her own mind up.

Nice to see Max's caring side last night too with him going round to talk to Stacey...they are developing a good bond with each other, and also when he went round to speak to Bradley.

A great episode!

----------


## Layne

> Some fantastic acting in tonights episode particulary from Jake Wood and Lacey Turner, two actors that have been constantly outstanding and tonights episode was no different.


Yeh you said it and i totally agree, i loved the scene between Max and Stacey, its nice to know that he does care. Loved last nights eppi.

----------


## EE Rocks

Eastenders clashes with Emmerdale tonight. :Angry:  

I can see a friendship forming between Stacey and Max.

----------


## emma_strange

Argh, no! I used to like Bradley, but after tonights, i dont really. He knew Stacey didnt want to go through with it :Thumbsdown:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

:Thumbsdown:  i felt so sorry for stacey tonight she really didnt want to go through with it but she did cause she knew it ment alot to bradley aww sweet!!!!! but i dont think they will last after this  :Nono:

----------


## littlemo

I actually thought Bradley made a lot of sense. What he said about his dad and the fact that he was thinking of his child, and he was too young for the responsibility. It's a shame it had to end that way, but with Bradley being so set against it. The relationship would be even more doomed than it could be now. 

Some nice moments between them. I liked how she brought up the fact that Bradley never said he loved her. He still didn't say it though did he?! What is wrong with him?!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think she is so needy towards bradley and scared of losing him is due to her family life before she came to the square she really lacked love from any one, her dad died, her bro left when she was 11 and her mum had mental problems ( not judging) so she only had herself then she came to the square and eventually she felt loved and wanted again but that was from family the exception being ruby so she doesnt want to lose him .

i cant believe how calm he was this ep while you would need to be stupid to see she wanted this baby, i liked the ending when he went to hold her hand and she pulled it back

----------


## PR1811

You weren't watching littlemo! He said it, finally. I think it was pretty much what made her back down and have the abortion.

Great episode though, when Bradley came in and saw her in her robes and was sick, I felt gutted for everyone  :Crying: 

Brilliant acting with excellent writing. I feel emotionally exhausted  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> You weren't watching littlemo! He said it, finally. I think it was pretty much what made her back down and have the abortion.
> 
> Great episode though, when Bradley came in and saw her in her robes and was sick, I felt gutted for everyone 
> 
> Brilliant acting with excellent writing. I feel emotionally exhausted


He said 'I love you'! I'll have to watch that part again. I must not have heard him properly.

He said that he wanted loads of kids with her, I liked that part. That was nicely done. And he reassured her about her being the one he wants. Ah! 

Really emotional stuff! 

There seems to be no chance she didn't go through with it. They were pretty graphic in detail. And obviously she was very upset. Really sad! 

But they can always have more children can't they?! When they are ready.

----------


## PR1811

> i cant believe how calm he was this ep while you would need to be stupid to see she wanted this baby, i liked the ending when he went to hold her hand and she pulled it back


Calm?! When does being sick at the thought of something be considered calm!  :Smile: 

In the end he was at the same dilemma as Stacey but that fear of being a crap father and ending up like his Dad and the thought of his son feeling like he did was enough to make him stick to it. I don't think he was as bad as I had feared from reading the spoilers a few weeks ago. He had valid reasons why he didn't want a child now and he explained them well and wasn't emotionally detached to Stacey. He said that in the future he would love a family with her and that he loved her, but now wasn't the time. He did say the final decision was hers to make, but obviously Stacey's love for Bradley was enough to make her go through with it.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yep, there always more time to have more kids in the future.

Brilliant episode though! I am glad i watched this instead of Emmerdale.

All the acting was out-standing. Special praise to Lacey though. :Smile:  

Really emotional stuff!

----------


## littlemo

Yes. I'm really emotional thinking about how much Stacey loves him. It's really sweet! 

She's 17, but I don't think anybody can say that she doesn't know what love is, after that. She gave up her baby for him. She said to Max if she was given the choice there'd be no contest. It's incredible!

----------


## DebbieJane

It was an emotional episode and I dotn know what would be the right decision for them to make.  They are both life changing decisions to make.  Now they will have to live with the guilt which will haunt them both forever.  Some abortions can cause infertility.  The pain and heartache will now prize them apartp although I hope in time they will be together again......

Although I thiNk Max and StACEY WILL BECOME CLOSER....


Lilianna x

----------


## littlemo

I don't think they'll go down the infertility route. They did that with Sharon. Of course it turned out she could have kids, which kind of spoilt it a bit! lol.

I think there's something between Max and Stacey too. A kind of passion.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A very emotional episode tonight..it was such a good episode, brilliant acting from Lacey and Charlie once again...Bradley did make a bit of sense when he said he didn't want to turn out like his dad and that he's not old enough to have the responsibility of becoming a father, i could see where he was coming from.

I just thought that Stacey and Bradley should have spent more time thinking it through, they didn't think long enough to know what they really wanted. I think Stacey may regret having the abortion. I believe she truly wanted to have the baby, a shame the way it turned out but a good episode.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think there's something between Max and Stacey too. A kind of passion.


I think it would be more on Max's side as Stacey is madly in love with Bradley

I didn't think Bradley forced her to have the abortion, he explain how he felt and said it was up to her. Stacey is so in love with him that she gave up her baby to be with him. I can see this causing a rift and maybe what Bradley said to her ages ago will come true. Last night he told her that he loved her and he did say that once it was said things always go wrong

It was a brilliant episode last night, i have to admit I cried at the end. excellent acting from both Lacey and Charlie. Well done EE, keep up this good stuff

----------


## *soap*star*

Amazing acting last night from the both of them. And I take back what I said before- the real Bradley hasn't really gone anywhere. I hated him after tuesday's eppi but couldn't do the same after yesterday for some reason. He did have valid reasons and then( he threw up)  told her he loved her- how romantic!

----------


## tammyy2j

great episode with great performances from Charlie and Lacey yes i can see Max and Stacey getting very close

----------


## Katy

It was a good episode last nigh it was really well done and really well acted.A good storyline and it was actually really believable.

----------


## Johnny Allen

fantastic performances from all tonight, particulary Lacey who deserves every award going, she almost had me in tears. Billy and Honey terrific as usual they are so sweet. Oh and well done to Max showing hes not scared of Sean, he so should have decked him.

----------


## Abbie

Great last night, again im still feeling sorry for Stacey, i think she was scared and even though she didnt really wnated to get rid of the baby, i think she had a feeling if she kept it Bradely wouldnt be there for her because of when he said he wanted her and only her.

----------


## Emma-Lou

I thought last nights epsidoe was great Lacey was fab i felt really sorry for her i was nearly in tears.I understand where Bradely was coming from but i think they should have taken a bit more time to think it over Charlie gave a good performance too.

----------


## EE Rocks

I really enjoyed it, the sid/Gary/Minty thing was a bit dull, but we'll have to wait and see how it pans out.

Yolande, Deano and Patrick in this episode- bloody hell and about time too. :EEK!: 

I love Jack, he is a great character also this romance between him and Peggy is great.

Really enjoyed Stacey, sean and Ruby! :Thumbsup:  

I loved that barney with Peggy and Mo. Pat is a fabulous character, glad she is getting used more and more these days.

Poor honey and Billy, they are getting all excited but theres gonna be some heartbreak soon....

----------


## Johnny Allen

Jacks back Hurrah :Cheer:  , he always makes me laugh I think its that constant grin he has across his face. Good on him and Peggy nice to see the older characters getting some romance.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have missed the last two episodes.  :EEK!:  Must catch up on Sunday

----------


## EE Rocks

> I have missed the last two episodes.  Must catch up on Sunday


Thursdays was brilliant, definetly the best of the week, Todays was not as good but still Ok IMO.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey will never forgive Bradley, it must be the beginning of the end of Bradley and Stacey. Stacey will think that she can forive him but will turn around. I think he only has to say something the wrng way and she'll lash out at him!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, nice to see Jack back! I agree JA it's nice to see some romance for the older people, i think Peggy and Jack will be great together!

Sean was turning nasty on Bradley! I was quite surprised!  :EEK!:  

I have completely lost the plot with the Sid/SJ stuff, i really couldn't care.

Billy and Honey, so sweet together as usual.

----------


## Katy

i know Hack is so great i loved Mo and the wedding dress. SEan is very protective isnt. I ownder if they will find out the truth that she didnt miscarry after all.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i hope the truth comes out and bradley is branded a bad guy, he was worried about turning out like his dad well congrats bradley you have managed to end up worse than him because at least max didnt preassurise rachel to have an abortion.
bradley can kiss goodbye to the lovey dovey relationship he and stacy had because she might think she can but this will be the end of them, watch this space

----------


## parkerman

Two questions from last week's Easties...

1. Why would Victor ask Ian to be the Treasurer? He is new to the organisation and after the events of the awayday, I would think he would be the last person Victor would want. In any case, there must be a lot more senior members of the organisation who would be considered first.

2. Why did Bradley go to a cash machine and draw out loads of cash to pay for the abortion? Surely, as a banker himself, he would use a card or cheque.

Just two thoughts....

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Suprised they missed the I do's..  They are finally married.. About time too!!

Omg Honey's going to have her baby :EEK!:  Typical lol.. *waits impatiently for tomorrow  :Stick Out Tongue: *

Not that much of an episode but good  :Smile:  + hey we saw the Mitchells in kilts :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Good episode i thought!

At last! There married, never thought it'd happen.

I quite like SJ, i think she is going to be a big bitch soon, I mean she is using poor minty already. Nice scene with them in the park!

Love Jack and Peggy....such a great couple.

Honey looked stunning.

LOL at Phil and Ben in Kilts.

----------


## x Amby x

Loved tonights episode! Honey was brilliant as usual! Finally they're married! Loved it when Honey had her contractions and she made Billy turn around! lol The vicars face when he had to rush through the vows as well! lol LMFAO at Phil and Ben in the kilts! lol SJ annoys me a bit! Im on Garrys side! lol HOney was the satr of the show though, she looked gorgeous! overall 10/10!!

----------


## littlemo

Found the episode very slow. Honey and Billy are good characters, but having that interspliced with SJ and Minty was stupid. I like Garry but I just found it all a bit too cheesy.  

Also they could have done with more people at the wedding. I know it was quite short notice, but everybody in the square knew about it. Where were the Foxes, the new Brannings (Max and Tanya) etc.? I thought they would have jumped at the chance to get involved with the community.

Anyway that aside, I do like these character led storylines. Bradley and Stacey last week was fantastic, and it looks like we are going to see Billy and Honey at their best this week! It's all good stuff!

It's heading in the right direction! lol.

----------


## Katy

Thought it was a very good episode last night. I am so glad the writers let them get married before the baby comes. I dont think i could have happened another nearly wed episode. Thought Mo was funny, "doesnt seen 5 minutes since he was marrying Little Mo".

----------


## Johnny Allen

great episode last night some more good lines from Jack and Peggy best one of the night Jim 'Here comes the bride all fat and wide' I dont know why I just couldnt stop laughing after that.

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed last nights episode.. loved peggy telling honey to get out of bed and go shopping but it was Jack who final got her out of bed.

I did feel it dragged a bit much and I really  just want to punch SJ... she annoys me so much.. 

Looking forward to tonights

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode last night. I tried of Minty and SJ now i hope he cops on soon.

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought SJ's wedding outfit was rubbish... any one else think the outfit was a bit too YOUNG for her ????????*
*I thought Ben and Phil looked great in their KILTS  ( Ben maybe but Phil  ) Now I have seen all the Mitchell boys knobby knees ( seen Grant in a toga in SPARTACUS and that is alot SHORTER than a kilt  )*

*Honey and Billy did a great job... I hope I can witness some good stuff this evening, and I sure hope they do not cut out and go to SJ and Minty ( I am   of SJ  )*

*Peggy and Jack were adorable,, * 

*Looks like Ian is dropping hints about marriage too ?????????*

----------


## BlackKat

...Garry should never be the voice of reason. Ever. SJ needs a smack, and I really wouldn't care if Garry was the one to give it to her.

(Even if she wasn't taking Minty for everything she can, she'd still need a smack just for being so annoying.)


The comedy wedding and birth really didn't work for me. I'm not sure if it's supposed to provide a contrast to the rest of the week or what, but it was just cringeworthy.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

God how many times did Honey say epidoodle.. it just sort of killed it!!

She's perfect indeed.. somethings wrong..  :Sad: 

Lmao at Billy fainting  :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

Great episode tonight! Loved Honey throughout the whole episode! Shes one of my favourite characters! Loved it when they gave her the gas and she went all silly! lol Jack and Peggy are so sweet as well! Im glad Garry finally put SJ in her place! overall 10/10 for this episode! Honey had me cracking up all through it!

----------


## littlemo

It was nice. I do like Honey and Billy. Honey has some funny sayings.

It's not one of those episodes that you have to watch again though.

----------


## Johnny Allen

great episode tonight, Emma Barton was fantastic that girl has a natural timing for comedy 'Shut your bloody gob'. Aww Jack and Peggy are so sweet, I sure hope he stays for a while, those two are perfect.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can I just ask when Honey was actually due? Isn't it a bit early..

----------


## PR1811

I think they said on Friday or Monday that there was still another month to go

----------


## Katy

It wasw a great episode, another comedy one very good indeed. Aww Peggy and Jack, Bless. Honey was so funny and i loved when they had Billy faint and the midwife said MEN. 

"How many kids have you had"
"none"
"shut you bloody gob then"

I liked how she kept sayng i hate her billy as well.

----------


## parkerman

> The comedy wedding and birth really didn't work for me. I'm not sure if it's supposed to provide a contrast to the rest of the week or what, but it was just cringeworthy.


I agree with you BlackKat. I thought the "comedy" element was very clumsy and just didn't work at all. There was no subtlety about it. Clunk. Clunk. Clunk. I found it very tiresome.

----------


## Siobhan

Honey was brilliant last night. Emma Barton must have spent time talking to women who have children cause I could totally relate to her going mental and yelling at the midwife.. I love her saying she wasn't coming out until she got her drugs... and the gas and air, brilliant, trust me, men do try it sometimes.. and it does make you that out of it.

Excellent episode, funny, sweet and charming. but still SJ does my head in and fair play to gary for say what we all think!!!

----------


## Skits

i really enjoyed honey last night but was i the only one cringing when peggy and  jack were kissing. i was so relieved i was finished my dinner.

----------


## tammyy2j

Great episode loved Billy and Honey only downfall was SJ i hope they get rid soon Garry was so right in what he said Minty is a idiot and a fool you think he would have learned after all his running after Sam.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, some great comedy again especially from Honey...i suppose EE is just showing the contrast as the rest of the week will be   Spoiler:    heartbreaking for both Billy and Honey  

I am glad that Jack and Peggy have finally got together too.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

awww im so glad they had the baby, they both looked so happy

----------


## crazygirl

can tell they is something wrong with the baby its face didnt look right which made me a bit sad! 
poor minty getting the mick took out of him by that stupid sj!
nice when peggy and jack finally got together

----------


## Abbie

> can tell they is something wrong with the baby its face didnt look right which made me a bit sad!


 awwwww i know i felt a bit sad at that point, but honey billy and janet look great together

----------


## no1abbafan

Rubbish episode - EE can't do comedy, Honey was completely OTT, who locks themselves in a loo while delivering a baby - nice scene at the end though - the midwife was brilliant, they could do with her being a regular, maybe move to the square. Please Please ditch that stupid SJ character, the girl can't act and that thing on her head supposed to be a hat.

----------


## Siobhan

> Rubbish episode - EE can't do comedy, Honey was completely OTT, who locks themselves in a loo while delivering a baby - nice scene at the end though - the midwife was brilliant, they could do with her being a regular, maybe move to the square. Please Please ditch that stupid SJ character, the girl can't act and that thing on her head supposed to be a hat.


I wanted to but they wouldn't let me leave the ward... women react differently in Labour, some take it in their stride and others like me, yell and scream and demand something to stop the pain  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> women react differently in Labour


Yep the Labour women like to stab their leader(s) in the back.  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> Rubbish episode - EE can't do comedy, Honey was completely OTT, who locks themselves in a loo while delivering a baby - nice scene at the end though


I agree.  I watched EE on Tuesday for the first time in yonks and thought it was terrible.  Honey's birth scenes were dreadful.  I thought it was John Hurt with a women's mask on.  In some ways, I wish Honey's stomach had exploded into the air and the bust in the Vic popped out.  Awful character.  I'm afraid cannot see Emma doing this Down's storyline justice, nor EE for that matter.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Yep the Labour women like to stab their leader(s) in the back.  
> 
> 
> I agree.  I watched EE on Tuesday for the first time in yonks and thought it was terrible.  Honey's birth scenes were dreadful.  I thought it was John Hurt with a women's mask on.  In some ways, I wish Honey's stomach had exploded into the air and the bust in the Vic popped out.  Awful character.  I'm afraid cannot see Emma doing this Down's storyline justice, nor EE for that matter.


I enjoyed it I thought the comedy elements really worked and Im glad they didnt decide to opt for serious all week. I think Emma will do it very well to be honest, I think she'll prove to be very good like Bradley Walsh was in Corrie when he did drama.

----------


## x Amby x

I thought tonights episode was heartbreaking! Emma and Perry will definatly do this storyline justice! Love Peggy and Jack, they're great!

 Is anyone finding the Garry/SJ/Minty storyline a bit familiar (Hollyoaks: OB/Clare/Max maybe?) 

Im bored of SJ she just annoys the hell out of me! I don't know whay Minty is so gullible either!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is anyone finding the Garry/SJ/Minty storyline a bit familiar (Hollyoaks: OB/Clare/Max maybe?)


I was thinking exactly the same thing when I was watching it tonight!

----------


## littlemo

I'm liking the Mitchells at the moment. I'm glad Phil is helping Billy out, he does show a caring side at times. Jack is nice, and him and Peggy together do make sense.

Feeling sorry for Billy and Honey, they should have done the test. 

I don't know how that nurse could keep her composure. The doctor should have told Honey sooner than that. You can't keep somebody hanging on in that way. 

I also thought that woman in the bed next to Honey could have been a bit more diplomatic. She should have told her to speak to somebody, but you don't have to worry the poor woman, half to death!

All in all I think the process of determining whether the baby had downsyndrome took too long. The nurse knew from the start. The doctor should have been there, there and then to do an on the spot examination, and then told Honey straight away.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Little Mo I was under the impression the nurse only suspected thats why the doctor didnt get involved quickly, thats what I thought though I see what you mean I thought they would have been a lot quicker telling them.

 I cant stand SJ and I have a problem with the character of Minty didnt he use to be a bullying landlord who tormented Laura for rent now he's an easily led and pushed over prat.

----------


## littlemo

> Little Mo I was under the impression the nurse only suspected thats why the doctor didnt get involved quickly, thats what I thought though I see what you mean I thought they would have been a lot quicker telling them.
> 
>  I cant stand SJ and I have a problem with the character of Minty didnt he use to be a bullying landlord who tormented Laura for rent now he's an easily led and pushed over prat.


She suspected the moment the baby was born though. She came out with a startled look on her face on Tuesday, and then she came to see the baby again, before she informed the doctor. Maybe that is the policy, I just find it a bit strange.

I agree about Minty's change of character. But they are keeping whatever SJ is up to quite guarded.  I am quite surprised at Garry's attitude, I wouldn't think he'd be so intuitive. Garry strikes me as the kind of guy who'd say, she's a stripper. I don't care about anything else. Give it up for Minty! That kind of stuff.

----------


## parkerman

I think the most important thing about last night's episode was that Winston had a speaking part.

I hope this is the start of something big for him... :Cheer:

----------


## kayuqtuq

Fed up with the Minty/SJ storyline - how much longer do we have to wait for Minty to realise that SJ is a bludger and has been taking him for a ride?  Phil must be paying Minty an awful lot in wages if Minty can afford to rent SJ's flat for her *and* pay his share of the rent in the flat he shares with Gary and Naomi.

Carol   :Cool:

----------


## Siobhan

> Fed up with the Minty/SJ storyline - how much longer do we have to wait for Minty to realise that SJ is a bludger and has been taking him for a ride? Phil must be paying Minty an awful lot in wages if Minty can afford to rent SJ's flat for her *and* pay his share of the rent in the flat he shares with Gary and Naomi.
> 
> Carol


Carol.. What I am dying to know is Who exactly is Sid? This is just a big Scam on minty, poor bloke

----------


## Richie_lecturer

SJ will abandon Minty Man when she realises he isn't minted.  :Cool:  






> I think the most important thing about last night's episode was that Winston had a speaking part.
> 
> I hope this is the start of something big for him...


Excellent news!  :Thumbsup:  

What about Tracey?  Has she had a part to play recently?

----------


## Siobhan

> SJ will abandon Minty Man when she realises he isn't minted.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news!  
> 
> What about Tracey?  Has she had a part to play recently?


yes she was there on tuesday.. didn't say a word but put food on table for the reception

----------


## Skits

tracy and winston got a few words last night. miracles do happen.

----------


## Johnny Allen

a very moving, well performed and written episode, I was in tears by the end, Perry Fenwick and Emma Barton were fantastic.

----------


## littlemo

Agreed! Thought Pat was great too! She's got such a good heart! And she's always there for anyone who needs help. I wish she was one of my relatives.  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Carol.. What I am dying to know is Who exactly is Sid? This is just a big Scam on minty, poor bloke


I reckon it's her boyfriend from Aussie.. and they are covering up as a brother..

I really thought she was having an affair with her brother at one point!! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> I reckon it's her boyfriend from Aussie.. and they are covering up as a brother..
> 
> I really thought she was having an affair with her brother at one point!!


I know! There not explaining it very well. 

If it is some sort of scheme, why would she allow Syd to hang around?! Surely he's jeopardising her plan, by being there. There's no need to rub Minty's face in it!

----------


## DebbieJane

Sat here still in tears after tonights heartbreakign episode.  Do Honey and Billy keep baby Janet?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Agreed! Thought Pat was great too! She's got such a good heart! And she's always there for anyone who needs help. I wish she was one of my relatives.


here here! she's one of the best eastenders characters ever, and yeah, now i think about it, i'd love it if she was my aunt or something!
although can i ask why the hell did Dot and Jim come to the hospital like the day after the baby was born? they aren't family, and yeah, Dot predicited the baby would be a girl, but its not like they're great friends.

----------


## littlemo

> although can i ask why the hell did Dot and Jim come to the hospital like the day after the baby was born? they aren't family, and yeah, Dot predicited the baby would be a girl, but its not like they're great friends.


Beats me! It must have been Peggy who invited her, because Honey and Billy didn't want any visitors. It was a bit of a cheek to just assume it's o.k to bring them.

----------


## Joanne

> Sat here still in tears after tonights heartbreakign episode.  Do Honey and Billy keep baby Janet?


I really hope they do. Children with Downes can lead happy, relatively normal lives, although their life expectancy is shorter. I'd like to see EE portray it this way.

Someone mentioned that Honey should have had the test done. I refused the test both times that I was pregnant - it isn't particularly reliable and alot of hospitals don't offer it anymore. A friend of mine had it and was told that there was a higher than average chance that her baby would be Downes. She agonised about having a termination and decided not to have one. Luckily her baby was perfectly healthy.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really hope they do. Children with Downes can lead happy, relatively normal lives, although their life expectancy is shorter. I'd like to see EE portray it this way.
> 
> Someone mentioned that Honey should have had the test done. I refused the test both times that I was pregnant - it isn't particularly reliable and alot of hospitals don't offer it anymore. A friend of mine had it and was told that there was a higher than average chance that her baby would be Downes. She agonised about having a termination and decided not to have one. Luckily her baby was perfectly healthy.


 
I was in tears as well, must be because of me being pregnant it makes you empathise even more. I had the test done as well I'm 35 so it is an risk, we wouldn't have terminated if the test proved a higher risk , but it can help you to adjust, now Honey will not even touch Janet which is very damaging for young babies, they can get emotional stress because of the rejection. I do feel that Honey's reaction isgenuine and  played well by Emma Barton, Perry Fenwick gives a rather good performance as well. Well done to the both of them. :Clap:

----------


## soapyclean

It really was an excellent episode last night, they handled it with love and understanding. Honey and BIllie reacted how any parents would when they find out after the birth, I'm surprised they weren't offered the choice to have an amnio.

I loved it when Pat told Billie she knew, it's good to have someone who isn't judgemental be there to listen to you.

----------


## Siobhan

I bawled like a baby on Friday.. such a sweet moving scene with Billy and Pat and then poor billy at the end wanting to keep Janet but Honey saying she is not sure.. excellent from both Emma and Perry... they are doing a good job on this particular issue... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Mr Humphries

We have had two weeks of great scripts and then we have to witness such rubbish tonight.

What was the whole point of the tube rubbish. Billy Mitchell tough man ! My god my gran could deck him. I've been on tubes and I have not had this stupidness from drunks etc/....  This episode is pour rubbish no man would act like that and how dare he make a joke of people paying direct debit to charity.

I pay direct debit to charity I bet he bloody does not (I am sorry for using bloody) but its a joke this episode is a total joke and makes a joke of people. Everyone would love to do there bit for charity but cant but by paying it helps the cause

Its 8.16 pm and there is more to come. How awful !!

Oh and what is Sean doing trying to be Dennis (Dont kill of people and then replace that actors part with a new face ! Pointless !! Eastenders this episode is rubbish

Someone please tell me anything good about it!

A very Cross Mr Hump ! :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry: 

Oh hang on

9/11 well i remember it every year because it is my birthday today ! They surely could have made a better episode to mark 9/11 or just not at all, it was horrid that it happened, but what the hell we have to move on, no one made such a fuss when us London people where being blown up by the IRA or other countries problems.

Yeah you do carry on Billy, but he is not the only person with a downs kids. They are not handling this subject very well. It is a total disgrace

----------


## samantha nixon

least ee have mentioned it in the storylines yeah it wasnt a great episode but none of the others have mentioned it and i agree the downs thing could be done a lot better but there just showing what any mum with a downs baby could be feeling

----------


## littlemo

Read Mr Humphries comments, and I agree with some of it. I thought I should say it on this thread. 

I was a bit like, what is this?! You can understand them wanting to mark the anniversary, but it's 5 years after, and I don't remember them saying anything when it actually happened. I think Perry Fenwick is a great actor, but he didn't have much to work with. It was a bit of a yawnfest!  

Also that stuff with Stacey, Ruby and Sean just slotted in. It was a bit like, what's the point?! A casual mention of Staceys 'miscarriage', and then she was laughing and joking. It just didn't fit.

That being said, I did like seeing that side to Stacey again. And I thought the bit at the end when Honey looked psychopathic was good. 

3/10

----------


## Mr Humphries

I have read many of your posts and Sam and have always agreed with you even if I have never said it.

Tonights episode was a joke, EE scriptwriters have no contact with the really world if that episode was to go by. downs is not the end of the world, my sister is seriously disable and it happened at birth well delivery and was the hospital fault, but my rents took it in there stride and give my sister the best, and downs kids derserve the same

and how dare they make a joke of the charity and direct debit joke

it is awful

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really liked tonight's episode, it really made a change with seeing most of tonight's episode with the scene with Billy on the train talking to that man...nice for Eastenders to mention 5 years on from 9/11, quite a lot of realism there. 

A good scene at the end too with Honey looking psychotic, Emma and Perry are doing a brilliant job acting out the issue of having a Down's baby.

----------


## Jada-GDR

how boring is this episode? sorry, but listening to billy and some randomers agruing on a train for 15 minutes isnt all that entertaining  :Sad:

----------


## amazinggrace

Did anyone notice that it sounded like Grant doing the Tube announcement?

----------


## Siobhan

this can be discussed in the current episode discussion.. merging threads

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a weird episode last night! It's nice that they mentioned 9/11 but the tube scenes went on for too long if you ask me!

----------


## Siobhan

I actually enjoyed it.. How many times have you been on a tube when it broke down and what to shut up some asshole who is getting annoyed and harrassing people.. Mind you I did think he was well within his rights to have a go at the woman who was with the child and then turned up on the tube without it... EE got that right, happens all the time

Loved the bit with Honey at the end, she really has just gone into herself and i see that they are not calling the baby Janet.. Poor woman just did not want to be even close to the baby, chanting "there is no place like home..." she is just after having a baby, a huge shock and yet I haven't seen any counceller talking to her directly.. Yes they have talked about the Baby leading a healthy life but she needs someone to talk to, just to let it all out

----------


## Footie_Chick

I actually like the stuff to do with the tube, it was good seeing Billy actually talking about what was going on even if it did take a while. You could just imagen what those people were thinking especially on that day with Billy starting to go psycho on them.

----------


## parkerman

> I actually enjoyed it.. How many times have you been on a tube when it broke down and what to shut up some asshole who is getting annoyed and harrassing people..


I have spent my entire working life travelling on the underground (37 years) with many breakdowns and I have to say that tube scene was totally unrealistic. In answer to your question, Siobhan, never.

Where is the baby? How did Honey get out of the hospital without her?

I agree completely with Mr Humphries about the episode. It was just appalling. Oh yes, and any actor who can make Nigel Harman actually look good must be ready for the chop as soon as possible.

----------


## Siobhan

> I have spent my entire working life travelling on the underground (37 years) with many breakdowns and I have to say that tube scene was totally unrealistic. In answer to your question, Siobhan, never.


Look at it from the date that is was; 5 years since 9/11, just over 1 year since the london attacks.. would you not try to calm an irrate passenger if you thought you live and the lives of others were going end???

----------


## alan45

The Tube incident totally ruined my recently revived interest in EE. It was total overkill. Big deal that they mentioned 9/11. The only saving grace was the last scene with Honey.

----------


## parkerman

> Look at it from the date that is was; 5 years since 9/11, just over 1 year since the london attacks.. would you not try to calm an irrate passenger if you thought you live and the lives of others were going end???


Why would you think your life was going to end because there was an irate passenger? I don't think a suicide bomber would draw attention to himself by acting like Billy!

----------


## Siobhan

> Why would you think your life was going to end because there was an irate passenger? I don't think a suicide bomber would draw attention to himself by acting like Billy!


No possible not but an irrate passenger can install panic in others.. I liked it.. I felt this is what Billy needed to talk to a complete stranger about his emotions so he can move on and accept the baby. Honey hasn't done this and is shutting herself off totally

----------


## Jojo

I haven't watched EE for ages (gave up, watched for 20 years and now totally bored by it  :Sad:  ) but I can fully understand what Siobhan is saying here.  If its the 5th anniversary of something as big as 9/11 was, you are in some respects waiting for the next attack as the terrorists way of marking the event to happen (like what has happened today at the US Embassy in Damascus), so it can make some people edgy and as much as you don't want to live like that, some people (not all) will have that element of worry, panic and doubt in their minds, about the people around them.

----------


## no1abbafan

When did an EE script writer last travel by tube - there are never beggers on the tubes nowadays, I regularly use the tube and can't remember the last time I got asked for money by women with kids - London Underground put a stop to it years ago, if they are using a story line like this get the facts straight.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> When did an EE script writer last travel by tube - there are never beggers on the tubes nowadays, I regularly use the tube and can't remember the last time I got asked for money by women with kids - London Underground put a stop to it years ago, if they are using a story line like this get the facts straight.


trust me it does happen I had one when I was on the tube, demanding money for a cup of tea, so it does still happen. 

Last nights episode was a different approach and one that worked better towards the end of the show. well done EE for mentioning 9/11 but some of the parts really did drag.

----------


## littlemo

I really liked that episode. I'd say 8/10. 

So great having the Slaters back! Love seeing them together being a family.

Sean definetely grew on me tonight, I can see potential. Love him and Stacey's relationship, there's a great bond. It's lovely how much he cares for her. Sean can be hard work, but Stacey certainly gives as good as she gets. I don't think she'll be a push over!  :Smile:  

Big Mo singing 'cheeky girls' at the beginning! lol. And all the Slaters hanging out together, having a laugh. It's classic! 

Nice to see Owen's mum in it. Typical reaction to finding out your son is a wife beater, denial. Interesting character. 

Phil do not repeat the 'Louise hunt' again! It's getting stupid! lol. 

The Slaters did it for me, fabulous!

----------


## alan45

Well I went with the hype and watched last weeks Deadenders. Brilliant I thought DE is back to what I used to love but last night just went to prove that one swallow does not make a summer..  DE is like the Parsons Egg  _(Promises lots but delivers little)_

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought tonights episode wasn't bad. Well saying that, I enjoyed the Honey/Billy stuff. And the Denise stuff wasn't too bad. 

However, Sean and Ruby really annoyed me. I'm not too keen on Sean, he just seems arrogant, lazy and boring. Ruby with her constant chatting up-ness was irritating. Peggy and Jack, was boring...need I go on..

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed last night purely for the Honey and Billy stuff.. I thought it was bad of Jack to keep Billy out of the picture in the hospital.. this is his child too and Jack had no rights.. Ok, get Honey to admit it fine but keeping the dad out fo the picture is just not on....

Sean is annoying me, he is not creepy or scary, he is just a pain in the ass... Old saying, never bit the hand that feeds and that is what he is doing to Charlie.. was there any need for the fat jokes again???? 

Ruby is possiblily the worst flirt I have ever ever seen, talk about thrown yourself at someone, pathetic!!!

----------


## crazygirl

im getting quite anoyed with this sean and i also think charlie should kick him right out of that door

----------


## parkerman

> all the Slaters hanging out together, having a laugh.


Were you watching the same episode as everyone else? Charlie and Sean having a laugh????

----------


## tammyy2j

Ruby and Sean very annoying. Poor Billy being cut out that was bad of Jack and Honey.

----------


## littlemo

> Were you watching the same episode as everyone else? Charlie and Sean having a laugh????


O.k. not them two. Big Mo and Stacey. I think their great!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sean is eye candy, but he is being a reall prat, Charlie doesn't deserve this attitude. I'm feeling sorry for Billy, he's the baby's dad and he really loves her. (loved monday's epi on the tube) well performed it brought tears to my eyes, again, thanks for kleenex.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Sean is doing my nut in, why did they have to bring him in, i really dont like him, im not likeing Bradley at the moment since he forced Stacey into that abortion but i hope when his in it again he will change my mind. 

I feel really sorry for Billy but its been a really good story line. I was so pleased to see Eastenders didnt forget 9/11 on monday, good on them.

----------


## littlemo

God that was a boring episode! lol. 

I think Sean's o.k, but I think he'll work better with Stacey. I can't stand the way Ruby is behaving. I just didn't like the scenes between them at all. It seems we'll have a lot more to come though. Maybe it'll get better. Doubtful. 

I think Jake is quite sensible, but he's not the owner. He shouldn't treat Ruby in that way. I don't know where he gets off! 

I'm confused as to when Jake found out about Sean being Stacey's brother. Ruby didn't point it out, and yet when he was talking about helping his little sister out, it seemed like Jake knew all. Why would Ruby want to hide that fact from him?! lol. 

Found the stuff with Owen and his mum boring to watch. He was just repeating everything he'd said to Denise. 

The Honey and Billy stuff, you feel like Honey is just about able to accept her child, and then she comes out with a comment like that. Wasn't it the same ending Tuesday night?! 

I hate to be so negative, but it's difficult.

----------


## Sam-Elle

> God that was a boring episode! lol.


your telling me, i can only remember a few bits of it. thats how much i thought of it.

love the stuff with billy/honey/jack/peggy, it has kind of touched me, and its been a while since eastenders has done that.

the bits with jake/ruby/sean is already doing me head in. i thought i would like sean but truth is i dont think i can. if you get me. i think it was a waste, yeah hes good to look at but i dont like his character at the moment. i liked him in the first couple of episodes but not too much now. all that stuff about being 'rusty'. try telling tanya that...

----------


## littlemo

> all that stuff about being 'rusty'. try telling tanya that...


I know! lol. How did Ruby buy that?! 

There's part of me that thinks I should feel sorry for her. But I love it when the Slaters come out on top!

----------


## Sam-Elle

> I know! lol. How did Ruby buy that?!


i have no idea lol! shes got her head up in the clouds proberly. 

i do kinda feel sorry for her, but thats only cause hes using her for her money. stacey should of shut her mouth about ruby being loaded.

----------


## littlemo

> Stacey should of shut her mouth about ruby being loaded.


Stacey didn't know what he was like though, and if he'd stuck around he would have found out sooner or later. Everybody knows about Ruby and Scarletts.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ruby and Sean very boring to watch. Loving Billy at the moment having read up about downs. I think this is a good storyline for EE.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A boring episode last night...the stuff with Billy and Honey was good but that was about it really. I didn't like Sean and Ruby on screen last night, i thought they were rather boring to watch, i feel they don't have much chemistry when they are on screen together.

The scene with Owen and his mum was ok, i kept feeling that Owen kept repeating himself all the time though.

----------


## littlemo

Good episode tonight. The Owen stuff is getting a bit better. Some of it with Squiggle was quite emotional. 

That scene with Phil and the baby at the hospital was quite good. I'm not being insulting, but when I was looking at them both together, I was thinking they could identify with each other quite a bit. They are both kind of like the 'black sheep' so to speak. I thought it was quite sweet. I can see Phil taking her under his wing, at some point. Giving some bully I right telling off! lol. Oh and Billy was great too! 

Glad Phil apologised to Ben. This stuff Phil carries around with him, about having to be hard and tough, it's a load of rubbish. He's still carrying all the stuff around with him, that he got from his dad. He needs to grow up. And it's great he's not going after Louise. Thankyou! 

And of course Bradley and Stacey! Ah. Not enough of them tonight, but what we got seemed to show Bradley and Stacey quite distant from each other. Bradley trying to get close and her knocking him back. He did seem quite emotional about it. I like the way it's developing!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

The stuff with Billy/Phil/Janet was good, Billy needed to see someone being normal with Janet and the way he started talking to her aswell was really sweet.

----------


## BlackKat

So Libby has sympathy for her father, who brought it on himself and really, apart from a few fights, isn't that badly off...but has none for her mother who was abused and held prisoner in her own home....and it's _Denise_ that's the selfish bitch?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

I didn't like that episode, I love Bradley and Stacey, but at the moment Bradley is annoying me a bit. It's like he just expects her to just forget everything that's happened, he's just too smiley! lol. If that makes sense. Stacey's trying to talk to him, and he seems like he's in denial. 

That mum of Owen's is being annoying. I can't believe she would say that Denise has been good to her, and then just expect her to testify, knowing what her son's done. I know she's his mother, but I just find it hard to take. 

It seems like Robert's hiding something, I wasn't really listening, I was a bit bored, but it sounds that way. 

Billy's so sweet with the baby. Lovely! I like that male nurse, he was so sweet and understanding. Maybe following the complaints about that midwife?!

----------


## PR1811

> I didn't like that episode, I love Bradley and Stacey, but at the moment Bradley is annoying me a bit. It's like he just expects her to just forget everything that's happened, he's just too smiley! lol. If that makes sense. Stacey's trying to talk to him, and he seems like he's in denial.


I think he is definitely trying to avoid dealing with it. As I said when it originally happened he seemed to be in two minds about whether to keep it. Now the decision is made he is trying to claw back what they had in June/July and pretend it never happened, and Stacey is too afraid of losing him to stand up for herself. He would be better off letting them both talk about it and get it aired at least then they could make a start on moving on.

I think I said somewhere on this forum that they would probably split up by the end of the year, I want to revise that. I think they will split up by the end of the week!  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> Billy's so sweet with the baby. Lovely! I like that male nurse, he was so sweet and understanding. Maybe following the complaints about that midwife?!


The midwife was only two weeks ago. The episodes are filmed about 6 weeks before airing and I doubt they had the time or incentive to go back and rescript and film scenes just because people complained.

----------


## Jojo

I watched for the first time in ages last night and what utter....erm....well anyway...I won't be watching again for a while, lets put it that way.

Sorry but as great as the Billy/Honey scenes were (  :Ponder:  ) you could so easily see that Petal/Janet was a dummy when Billy went to see her.

Then they fill in between this serious issue, with utter tosh. *sighs*

----------


## tammyy2j

Terrible episode with annoying Squiggle, Sean and Ruby. Stacey looks really tanned at the moment and Bradley is being really insenstive does he not remember what she went through. Eastenders is very boring at the moment.

----------


## Siobhan

> Terrible episode with annoying Squiggle, Sean and Ruby. Stacey looks really tanned at the moment and Bradley is being really insenstive does he not remember what she went through. Eastenders is very boring at the moment.


I don't think he is insensitive, I think he just doesn't know.. it didn't happen to him or his body and Stacey has never said anything.. Ruby even asked if she told bradley how much she wanted the baby and she said she didn't so how is he suppose to know how upset she is if Stacey hasn't told him????

----------


## callummc

> Terrible episode with annoying Squiggle, Sean and Ruby. Stacey looks really tanned at the moment and Bradley is being really insenstive does he not remember what she went through. Eastenders is very boring at the moment.


totaly agree with you,boring drivel,i don't think ee are even looking to how the storylines are going to continue,i watched an old one this morning on uk gold the one where the ferreras went to a wedding and it made me realise just how bad ee is at the moment the interaction and quality of the writing was far better then,no wonder ee is slipping in the ratings at the moment

----------


## Bryan

observation - i am sick to the back teeth of Bradley saying he is "mad" or "crazy" about "Stace'" grrrrr he says it every episode, that character is really starting to annoy me!!!

----------


## Siobhan

normally I will sit through EE no matter how bad but last night I just couldn't... I am meant to be writing the guide but I can't. It was totally boring, rehashed drivel.. the only thing saving it at the moment is the Billy/Honey piece but even they are getting boring..Billy:  "oh lets go see Petal"  Honey : "maybe later, I just need to polish my cat"  billy: "sorry I shouldn't be pushing you but hey lets go and hold her and make you more uncomfortable"

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm sorry they couldn't keep up the last weeks of excellence. Maybe they are moving to other storylines and are these episodes in betweens.

----------


## Siobhan

Was ok eppi last night.. I am however annoyed so much with Peggy.. Pat told her discreetly about Petal, but then she went and told Dawn.. Later Peggy blamed Billy on all this saying he was the runt of the litter and that this is typical billy.. She is a total cow.. Ok Pat should not have said anything but Peggy had not right to tell everyone else in the pub... I hope she gets slapped  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## Jojo

What!! Peggy blamed Billy for Petal having Downs?!?!  :Angry:   As awful as Billy was in the beginning (with the whole Jamie thing) he doesn't deserve that!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> What!! Peggy blamed Billy for Petal having Downs?!?!   As awful as Billy was in the beginning (with the whole Jamie thing) he doesn't deserve that!


I totally agree, i hated what he did to Jamie but he changed and he deserves some credit for that, its not his fault his baby has downs and Peggy shouldnt blame him

----------


## Siobhan

> What!! Peggy blamed Billy for Petal having Downs?!?!   As awful as Billy was in the beginning (with the whole Jamie thing) he doesn't deserve that!


yep her word last night were "typical Billy to have a handicapped child" and she said something about putting child in care

----------


## Jojo

> yep her word last night were "typical Billy to have a handicapped child" and she said something about putting child in care


 I'm surprised some organisations haven't jumped on that already! Thats a disgusting thing to say! I'm glad I didn't watch it now, or I'd have probably thrown my slipper or another object at the tv.

Edit: I've just read the Episode Guide for last night that you posted Siobhan, and how awful.  I can't believe they cancelled the party like that.  Good on Billy for saying that he isn't ashamed, but, problem is, Honey appears to be having difficulties accepting Petal's condition (from what I've read anyway) and by the party being cancelled etc, it almost fuels Honey's belief that she should be ashamed of her daughter - which is an awful thing.  I hope Honey comes through this and accepts her daughter for the beautiful baby girl that she is.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What!! Peggy blamed Billy for Petal having Downs?!?!   As awful as Billy was in the beginning (with the whole Jamie thing) he doesn't deserve that!


I think Peggy can be a real nasty piece of work at times. Here's another scene that just proves it - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boZtSlgEBsg[/ame] She's always had a right vicious tongue on her if you ask me.. i've never been much of a fan of the character.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm surprised some organisations haven't jumped on that already! Thats a disgusting thing to say! I'm glad I didn't watch it now, or I'd have probably thrown my slipper or another object at the tv.


thing is though, in real life not everyone would be so supportive and understanding, that's just the way it is and they need to show that too otherwise it would be unrealistic. plus Peggy is of a generation where they didn't undertsand things like Downs nearly as much, and such kids were automatically put in homes etc, like Pat said. i dont agree with her, but i can see why the writers have put it in.

----------


## Jojo

> thing is though, in real life not everyone would be so supportive and understanding, that's just the way it is and they need to show that too otherwise it would be unrealistic. plus Peggy is of a generation where they didn't undertsand things like Downs nearly as much, and such kids were automatically put in homes etc, like Pat said. i dont agree with her, but i can see why the writers have put it in.


 I'm well aware of that - but organisations have been very quick to jump on the midwives for telling Honey and not the consultant etc and other things far smaller than this, and there is always an organisation ready to jump on the bandwagon where all soaps are concerned - this was what I was meaning.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I'm well aware of that - but organisations have been very quick to jump on the midwives for telling Honey and not the consultant etc and other things far smaller than this, and there is always an organisation ready to jump on the bandwagon where all soaps are concerned - this was what I was meaning.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean and when Peggy said it I thought there will be complaints about that. 

At first I was annoyed by her comments and thought why would EE write that but I think its quite a realistic account of someone shocked by the news, after all some people just struggle to cope with these situations she's angry and she's taking it out on Billy- not that shes has any right too.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yep her word last night were "typical Billy to have a handicapped child" and she said something about putting child in care


Oh my god! I can't believe Peggy would say something like that! I knew she had a vicious tongue...but i never thought she would say anything like that  :EEK!:   It's good that EE put this in though as it is very realistic, and sadly, some people's reactions to that kind of news.

----------


## Siobhan

Quiet sad on friday with honey finally admitting she didn't want the baby and then the care worker talking to her... Fair play to Jack for having a go at Peggy and how creep was Owen???

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Last night was the first good episode for a long time, totally realistic with Owen being drunk and nasty like that

----------


## Siobhan

> Last night was the first good episode for a long time, totally realistic with Owen being drunk and nasty like that


Totally agree. He is a fantastic actor and as much as Libby annoys me, she was really really good last night.. Can't wait for tonight to find out what happens

----------


## Katy

i completley agree with you, i thought Libby was really good last night and usually i cant stand her. IT was really realistic but dead vilolent. I think Owen is great, hes really good at playing drunk. Cant believe he did that to his own mum. 

Great cliffhanger ending as well.

----------


## Sam-Elle

last night was good..., dont really like libby but i thought it was great, this stuff with owen has acctualy got me on the edge of my seat...(well sofa). as for the him hitting his mum shocked me...she was only trying to help! get some anger management classes...or punch a wall, its better than hitting your mum.
that scene with ruby crying and when sean kissed her hand was well sweet; even though i dont like sean.
is it just me or is the stuff between jack and peggy making you yawn?

----------


## Katy

not only Jack and Peggy, but Ruby and Sean,  I like Sean but why Ruby chasing after another man for a relationship that isnt going to work. Why have that alongside a good storyline like Owens.

----------


## Siobhan

> not only Jack and Peggy, but Ruby and Sean, I like Sean but why Ruby chasing after another man for a relationship that isnt going to work. Why have that alongside a good storyline like Owens.


Yeah have to agree here.. they have poor quality secondary stories that take from the main story which is really really good.. Have some sky+ to do Em if you want to watch this

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

The stuff with Owen being drunk and violent was perfect, being someone whos seen drink cause violence i think it was really good, people like Owen in that state dont think about who they are hurting until the day after and Owen attacking his mum like that shows exactly that point

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

What aload of rubbish that was, how obvious was it that Owen wasnt turning up to that meeting in the park, i think Denise may have been the only one who didnt realise it.

Loved Dot/Lauren/Jane/Tanya bits tonight very entertaining, probably the only bit that was to be honest.

Owen's mum does my brain in cant wait for her and him to go back through the hole they crawled through, infact they can take Denise Chelsea and Squiggle with them aswell while they are at it

----------


## PR1811

I'm pretty sure Denise felt he wouldn't turn up but what was she to do, sit at home 'knowing' he won't turn up?! she had to go, and when he didn't turn up it wasn't the shock that upset her but the fact he was saying he was gonna kill her.

Owen's mum needs another bump on the head to bring her to her senses.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another fantastic episode tonight...Denise reacting at the end was brilliant, top notch acting tonight! 

The DS storyline is still going strong, i can't believe Peggy don't have any faith in Billy and Honey over Petal, atleast Jack believes that they will be able to cope.

The Sean/Ruby stuff was boring. 

Overall 10/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I feel sorry for Billy & Honey, Peggy knows Billy, she knows he tried hard with little Freddie even though he found it difficult and thats what they will do with Petal, gees have faith would you woman

----------


## Johnny Allen

Diane Parish and Lee Ross- fantastic acting once again from the pair. Could do without Sean and that annoying Ruby but apart from that excellent episodes Dot was hilarious as usual 'Deano buff'.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah Peggy is being difficult. Like you said she has no faith in Billy, which I find strange because I thought he was a tower of strength throughout that whole Little Mo saga. He's certainly stronger emotionally than Phil or Grant. 

I really liked that stuff with the Foxes. I think it's great now that Kevin is involved in it. He is so good for Denise. I really like them as a couple. 

Sean was so like Dennis when he had sex with that rep. I can't believe he'd do that in the club right under Ruby's nose. He was a real swine! lol. You'd think Jake would say something to Ruby wouldn't you?! but maybe he doesn't believe in grassing.

----------


## Kim

> Another fantastic episode tonight...Denise reacting at the end was brilliant, top notch acting tonight! 
> 
> The DS storyline is still going strong, i can't believe Peggy don't have any faith in Billy and Honey over Petal, atleast Jack believes that they will be able to cope.
> 
> The Sean/Ruby stuff was boring. 
> 
> Overall 10/10.


I think Peggy's issue is not over their ability to cope. Before he had Honey and Petal, Peggy made no secret of the fact that she didn't regard Billy as a Mitchell; I doubt she can see a down's syndrome baby as one either.

----------


## Siobhan

> Diane Parish and Lee Ross- fantastic acting once again from the pair. Could do without Sean and that annoying Ruby but apart from that excellent episodes Dot was hilarious as usual 'Deano buff'.


Totally agree, fab actors and they played the parts blinding... EE has turned it up a gear this week and have some fantastic storylines. 
Again agree with the whole Ruby/Sean story... It could have waited

----------


## Katy

Fab episdoe, but Ruby/sean doesnt do EE any favours its a pants secondary storyline. with Billy and honey and Owen and Denise it really isnt needed.

----------


## littlemo

> Fab episdoe, but Ruby/sean doesnt do EE any favours its a pants secondary storyline. with Billy and honey and Owen and Denise it really isnt needed.


I wasn't sure about the Ruby/Sean thing at first, but I am starting to like it now.  Sean is growing on me, and the stuff coming up seems very good. I'm looking forward to Stacey getting involved in this. 

I think the point of a soap is having lots of different storylines happening at the same time. That's why my mum likes Corrie so much! lol.

----------


## CrazyLea

Tonights was brilliant. I'm really enjoying this week. Owen is great, as is Denise. Even Libby is good this week. Loved the end...will she be okay  :EEK!:  Can't wait for tomorrows!

----------


## x Amby x

loved tonights episode, thats the best its been in a long time!! Libby was really good tonight as was Denise and Owen! Lets hope Owen has gone for good this time!!! I hope Libby is ok i think the stuff between her and Denise has been really good!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

BRILLIANT STUFF!! I nearly leaped into the screen and I had tears in my eyes at the end when I saw Denise's face!!  :Sad:  Sad but excellent stuff!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I wasnt really paying attention as i was trying to do some HTML stuff and it involves alot of concentration however Bryan did tell me what had happened and it sounds good, i shall have to watch it sunday. This week has been good though shame they cant do episodes to this quality all the time.

----------


## Siobhan

:Bow:  :Bow:  Bravo Diane Parish and Lee Ross for superb acting last night. The girl who played Libby was also blinding. Forget Nick trying to kill his Mum, Forget Trevor terrorising little Mo.. Make way for Owen: Wife beater, mother beaten and now trying to kill his child.. excellent edge of your seat stuff...

Personaly if I was Denise, i would check Libby was ok, get Kevin to ring and ambulance and go and stand on Owen's back to make sure he never gets up out of that water.... Roll on tonight and welcome back EE  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Bravo Diane Parish and Lee Ross for superb acting last night. The girl who played Libby was also blinding. Forget Nick trying to kill his Mum, Forget Trevor terrorising little Mo.. Make way for Owen: Wife beater, mother beaten and now trying to kill his child.. excellent edge of your seat stuff...
> 
> Personaly if I was Denise, i would check Libby was ok, get Kevin to ring and ambulance and go and stand on Owen's back to make sure he never gets up out of that water.... Roll on tonight and welcome back EE


I totally agree it is back on top form, i just hope they keep it like this, but knowing Eastenders i very much doubt it, they will win back a few views then letus all down again

----------


## littlemo

Yes, excellent! It was gripping stuff! 

I love Kevin and Denise together. He's so good in these situations. He looks like he really loves her. 

Owen is a really brilliant actor too. It was just wow!

----------


## Abbie

Great, it was so gripping, and what an ending!!!!
Just the two bodies there was awkward to look at but this makes such a good storyline.

----------


## Abbie

> I love Kevin and Denise together. He's so good in these situations. He looks like he really loves her.


 awwww i know I think they are great together and this storyline is great for them, instead of nay other couple stotyline if you know what i mean

----------


## Johnny Allen

an excellent episode I was literally screaming at the screen wanting to know what has happened. Superb acting from all- Phil Daniels and Diane Parish wonderful together, Lee Ross in particular has been a revelation as Owen

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I think it was a bit of a let down tonight, after the build up in the week it was a bit of a nothing episode tonight

----------


## Kim

Yeah, definitely. We've had all the Denise and Chelsea stuff in the episode that Chelsea accused Denise of not loving her because her father didn't stick around. It also could have been better if we saw the scene at the side of the water where Denise obviously would have been worried that Squiggle/Libby was dead.

----------


## margaret

:Angry:  I thought tonights episode was the biggest let down, following a very tense and dramatic episode yesterday,that i have ever seen.It was ridiculous to get the point where you didn't know who lived or died,then all of a sudden the drama is over,Owen has been arrested and Libby is ok in hospital.I honestly thought i must have missed an episode.

Dreadful writing,i cannot believe they have treated us faithful fans like this.

 :Angry:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I thought tonights episode was the biggest let down, following a very tense and dramatic episode yesterday,that i have ever seen.It was ridiculous to get the point where you didn't know who lived or died,then all of a sudden the drama is over,Owen has been arrested and Libby is ok in hospital.I honestly thought i must have missed an episode.
> 
> Dreadful writing,i cannot believe they have treated us faithful fans like this.


I agree it was like i had missed something but i knew i hadnt, i wasnt impressed with it, it could have been and should have been much better

----------


## Abbie

> I think it was a bit of a let down tonight, after the build up in the week it was a bit of a nothing episode tonight


 yer i suppose so, i was expecting soemthing more dramatic

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> yer i suppose so, i was expecting soemthing more dramatic


Typical Eastenders build it up all good then drop back down to crap by the end of it, i reckon they need new writter who know what they are doing

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. On a happier note though, I'm really glad the Fox family are moving into Pat's. There can't be much room for them all, but I love Kevin and Denise together, she deserves some happiness!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whare on earth has bert been for the past few weeks cos i havent saw him for ages then he just showed up again on our screens again tonight

----------


## crazygirl

belinda got a mention  :Cheer: .......  bring her back  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

How nasty was that health worker last night talking about how brave billy and honey are too look after Petal and that she didn't seem many of "them things" around in her days!!! I am glad Billy kicked her out! Jack was also uncalled for.. telling Billy that he is not looking after Honey properly.. whatelse could he have done that Billy hadn't already done..

Glad to see Minty finally seen SJ for what she is but I think that is only jealousy.. he will be back fawning all over her... Ian is going to hit the roof with Jane for sending the car to the arches.. but then again, he was just been petty

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> How nasty was that health worker last night talking about how brave billy and honey are too look after Petal and that she didn't seem many of "them things" around in her days!!! I am glad Billy kicked her out! Jack was also uncalled for.. telling Billy that he is not looking after Honey properly.. whatelse could he have done that Billy hadn't already done..


I agree she was well nasty to have said that to Billy & Honey, aren't health visitors meant to be professionals, its just wrong saying that and OMG what was Jack on lastnight cant he see Billy tried his best, he couldnt have done anything else

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Thumbsdown:  Jack should just back of, and leave things to Billy an Honey they are adults. I understand he loves his little girl, but enough is enough, he behaves like a monster in law. And the careworker from hell, I would think they would have special careworkers for these kind of situations, like the nurse in hospital. Honey and Billy are entitled to special help. Don't they have that kind of specialized aid in the UK?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg how annoying is this thing with that SJ getting?! Her voice grates on me!  :Angry:  No offence to any Australians btw haha. it's just her!

----------


## Siobhan

have to agree SJ is annoying the hell out of me... I like the austrialian accent but her voice just grates me

Laughed my ass off when Ian tried to steal the car and phil was in the back seat  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

I wish Jack would just go.. Billy is trying so hard to get honey to accept Petal and if he keeps doing everything for her then she is never going to be a mum to the child. Jack is driving me mad  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Loved the bit when Ian tried to steal the car, it was classic, just his luck Phil would be in the back aint it really  :Rotfl: 

I dont like Syd/Sid in the slightest as soon as he goes the better and quite honestly he could take SJ with him aswell and i wouldnt care, shes a pain and Minty should just move back in with Garry, he didnt use him but i suppose if Minty is stupid enough to fall out with Garry over some silly woman who is after his money then thats his fault really.

Dont get me started on Jack, did he have to come back, i wish he had stayed where ever he dissapeared to if he is going to behave the way he is and he can take Peggy and her opinions with him aswell so Billy and Honey can be left to look after Petal themselves the way they want to.

----------


## Abbie

> Jack should just back of, and leave things to Billy an Honey they are adults.


 I know i just wanted to shout at him, plus he must understand that what he is doing, isnt helping the situation

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Laughed my ass off when Ian tried to steal the car and phil was in the back seat


yeah you aint the only one,  :Rotfl:  
oh god can some one just kill sj right now or better yet shut her up, she is doing my head in. 
i really dont like jack right now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Laughed my ass off when Ian tried to steal the car and phil was in the back seat


Lmao that was hilarious!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I enjoyed last nights episode, it wasnt brilliant but then it wasnt bad either, the stuff with Billy and Honey was good im pleased his shown her that Petal wants her not Jack all the time.

Stuff with Phil and Ian/Phil and Ben was good aswell good on Phil for telling Ian about Grant and Jane i didnt want him to tell him but Ian was behaving like an idiot as usual so he needed to be brought down a bit and that was a good way to shut him up.

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed last night.. Ian was been petty but after the accident I don't think he was been petty at all.. He could have been killed!! I wonder how he is going to be tonight ????

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeah i see why Ian reacted that way after the accident but the whole thing with saying Phil cant provide Ben with a happy family i think was out of order so im glad Phil came back with the Grant/Jane revelation

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah i see why Ian reacted that way after the accident but the whole thing with saying Phil cant provide Ben with a happy family i think was out of order so im glad Phil came back with the Grant/Jane revelation


But the thing is, I don't think phil can provide Ben with the loving family he needs.. Ian is in a relationship and has children for Ben to interact with. Ben has become more spoilt and horrible since going to Phil..

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Okay Ian has Peter Lucy and on occassions Bobby aswell who could provide a nice family for Ben but you cant fault Phil he loves Ben and he thinks his doing the right thing by spoiling him, we know his not but Phil thinks that by buying Ben the video shop thats love and thats what his doing "loving" his child, maybe yes in reality Ian would provide a nice home/family for Ben but Phil does love Ben just a little differently to what Ian and most other people would call love.

----------


## Siobhan

Yes I agree Phil does love Ben but from last night it was clear Ben only has friends because of what his dad can give him.. they are not really friends who don't give a damn if you have money or not. Ben is with phil for 2 reasons, Protection and money... He loves known that his Dad will give him what he wants and fight his battles.. i have to agree with Ian, this is not what Kathy would have wanted

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I think most kids would be happier to live with someone who could provide for them financially (phil) over someone who could give them a family environment (Ian) especially boys, im not saying all boys but most lads that i know wont wear for example a plain black t-shirt from some unknown shop for maybe &#163;3 just because it doesnt have Nike or what ever on it they would rather spend &#163;20 on a plain black t-shirt with a little Nike symbol in the corner so when it comes to chosing who to live with out of the one who would get you that &#163;3 top or the one who would getyou the &#163;20 Nike one i think most lads would go with who ever would get the Nike one in this case Phil

----------


## Mr Humphries

Its Phil acting like a pants father, Ben dont need a video shop to been shown thats how much daddy loves you ? I bet it dont even make a profit!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, loved the scenes with Billy and Honey, they were the highlight of the episode...Perry Fenwick and Emma Barton are really doing this storyline justice.

Ian's face at the end was a picture! I can understand why he reacted the way he did after the accident though. I can't wait until tonight to see how Ian reacts.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> A good episode last night, loved the scenes with Billy and Honey, they were the highlight of the episode...Perry Fenwick and Emma Barton are really doing this storyline justice.
> 
> Ian's face at the end was a picture! I can understand why he reacted the way he did after the accident though. I can't wait until tonight to see how Ian reacts.


I hope Ian realises that it wasnt phil trying to kill him as he reaction will be great! I can completly agree with his reaction but it phil seamed genuinly worried when he heard the crash.

The billy honey petal storyline is well acted and written in a way which reflects the worries and feeling of parents with downs children

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> The billy honey petal storyline is well acted and written in a way which reflects the worries and feeling of parents with downs children


Totally agree there they have handled it really well, well done to Eastenders and all the cast involved with it  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## no1abbafan

It was ok last night, but they are re-hashing the Ian/Phil feud, there is only so much you can take. Also those phone calls Jake is getting, obviously from Sean, what a load of nonsense.

----------


## Katy

Ian was the funniest last night. He was so funny and i flet so sorry for him. It was his face when he realised the wheel camer off. do you think he will be abole to forgive Jane.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> It was ok last night, but they are re-hashing the Ian/Phil feud, there is only so much you can take. Also those phone calls Jake is getting, obviously from Sean, what a load of nonsense.


For some reason I don't think it's from Sean.. I just got this feeling  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

awww im so proud of billy, and now things are the way things should be. I felt a tad sorry for Hack though, but he was not helping the situation.

----------


## littlemo

Really good episode. I enjoyed the stuff with Ian/Jane and Phil. I can see a 'Laura' type situation developing here. It's clear that Ian isn't going to just let this drop. Don't throw Jane out on Christmas Day though, that's just too similar! 

I like that Big Mo and Charlie have re-entered the scenes. Stacey has got family, and it's good when we get to see them. It sort of explains why she is the way she is. Like seeing Max and Rachel explains why Bradley's the way he is. Big Mo is funny! And I love seeing Bradley being thrown in with them lot lol. 

I hope Jack's talk with Peggy worked. I reckon it did, because there seemed to be a point to it. I'm glad Jack recognised that he needed to leave, it made him go up in my estimations. I still would have liked to have seen him give an apology to Billy, but I suppose actions are louder than words.

Oh and that scene with Jake made me laugh loads lol. 'no i'm not ready to live out my years in your retirement home, i'm 33 years old!' lol. Ha ha ha.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I have a feeling Ian is up to something, i dont know what, but something doesnt quite add up, i mean he hasnt had the best luck with women and he has just found out Jane is the latest in a long line of people to take him for a fool and by now he must be sick of it so he wouldnt propose to her and mean it surely.

Glad Jack has gone he was bugging me, nice words to Peggy though i hope she listens as she shouldnt be avoiding her granddaughter she should be round there loving her no matter what is wrong with her.

What was Mo wearing  :Rotfl:  loved the little bit with Mo, Charlie, Stacey and Bradley at the beginning

----------


## parkerman

Well I was glad to see that Winston had two good speaking parts last week. Perhaps this is the start of the big time for him. Let's hope so.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kim

I doubt it. They gave Tracy a good part when Sam smashed up the Vic last summer but it still didn't lead to anything big for the character.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I doubt it too.

But I can live in hope... :Big Grin:

----------


## crazygirl

tonights episode was ok, the end was a bit spooky

----------


## CrazyLea

> tonights episode was ok, the end was a bit spooky


Yeah it was.. I didn't get it  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah it was.. I didn't get it


He was mean't to think his nan had come back from the dead. It was just stupid! I started to think I was watching The Bold and The Beautiful or something! lol.

God Ruby is so naive. How can she not see what's right in front of her?   
Her to Jake 'you can't tell the difference between flirting and being a good barman'. Sean isn't exactly doing much to hide the fact that he think he's a     
free agent is he?! And yet she feels she needs to protect him? 

I think Jake should tell Ruby straight about Sean sleeping with that agent.    
She might not believe him, but at least he would have tried. And it      
might put a bit of doubt in her mind. 

Don't know how long this arrangement at Pat's is gonna last.  I think it's a bit silly really. There's so many of them and I think Kevin and Denise should find their own space. I'd have to be with Squiggle, but Pat shouldn't be there.  It's very awkward. 

I'm liking Ian and Jane, it's good! Still not sure what Ian's intentions are. He seemed quite genuine tonight but I don't think you could forget that easily. 

There's some good stuff at the moment! As there is in Corrie. It's all good in soapworld!  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Omg!! The end bit with Jake scared the life out of me  :EEK!: .. Only when I realised 'nana' was in the bed after watching it the 2nd time... *Shudders*

Good episode.. stupid Ruby and especially MEGA  :Stick Out Tongue:  Stupid Minty!!

----------


## Abbie

> Omg!! The end bit with Jake scared the life out of me .. Only when I realised 'nana' was in the bed after watching it the 2nd time... *Shudders*


 I know same here, i mean what is going on?

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok ok what the heck is going on ????? I go off to the USA for 4 weeks and come back to EE  which has totally gone off the rails !!! LOL  This thing with Jake is plain STUPID, I had him pegged being just a tad bit BRIGHTER ,, ah well I am now seeing why EE is loosing to the other soaps, its just gotten DUMBER  *

----------


## no1abbafan

This Jake/Sean/Ruby storyline is so silly - the sooner Ruby goes the better and takes that excuse for a man Sean with her. Jake is turning into spineless wonder, which totally ruins the character, but par for the course with EE writers, they turned Alfie from a cheeky chappie to a jealous nutter. Minty, well that's another waste of a character, wasn't he the vindictive landlord Laura Beale once had, look at him now, he's acting like Dopey from the Seven Dwarfs. THe EE writers should hand their heads with shame.

----------


## parkerman

> Don't know how long this arrangement at Pat's is gonna last.  I think it's a bit silly really. There's so many of them and I think Kevin and Denise should find their own space. I'd have to be with Squiggle, but Pat shouldn't be there.  It's very awkward.


How many rooms does Pat's house have? There has to be one room for Pat; one for Kevin and Denise; one for Carly; one for Deano; and, assuming Chelsea and Squiggle share, one for them. That makes five bedrooms.

It's a bit like the Slaters. How do they cram in all the people they have as well? They must be big houses round Albert Square way...

----------


## Siobhan

I was thinking this too.. I know that Carly and Chelsea share so maybe squiggle is in with them too.. Denise and Kevin, Pat and Deano all have their own room so that would be 4 bedrooms.. Remember Pat, billy and the mitchel clan lived there for a while too...

----------


## Sam-Elle

maybe the houses are like the tardis, looks small on the outside and big on the inside...unless someones sleeping on the sofa.

----------


## Kim

> How many rooms does Pat's house have? There has to be one room for Pat; one for Kevin and Denise; one for Carly; one for Deano; and, assuming Chelsea and Squiggle share, one for them. That makes five bedrooms.
> 
> It's a bit like the Slaters. How do they cram in all the people they have as well? They must be big houses round Albert Square way...


There was a reference to Carly and Chelsea sharing one; so Squiggle is probably in there as well.

----------


## Kim

I loved the ending. Especially when Jake said "Nana." My friend also made it funnier as she asked me if Sean dug Nana up and put her in her bed; she actually got cremated  :Rotfl:

----------


## no1abbafan

Another pile of P** - I stopped watching this for months, started back about 2 weeks ago, now leaving it again, I can't watch anymore drivel Sean/Ruby/Jake rubbish and Minty/SJ - what another load of poo

----------


## Mr Humphries

I just dont think I can cope with this anymore. What is the ******************** of SJ and Sid !! Plus Sean was already driving me insane but its it now. I am going to drink the entire contents of my front bar !

----------


## littlemo

> I just dont think I can cope with this anymore. What is the ******************** of SJ and Sid !! Plus Sean was already driving me insane but its it now. I am going to drink the entire contents of my front bar !


lol. I agree. It's so stupid the way they make Sean grin after every episode. We all know what they are trying to acheive, but at the moment it seems pretty pointless. 

I do feel sorry for Jake. I don't see how people know Sean is a good person based on the fact that he's 'Stacey's brother'. That's all that Pat has to go on.

I wanted to scream at Minty when he ran out on his job to go after SJ. What the hell is wrong with him?!

----------


## Nigella harman

Did Sean just look into the camera and smile? :EEK!:  or did i imagine that.?I dont like him!

----------


## littlemo

> Did Sean just look into the camera and smile? or did i imagine that.?I dont like him!


He had his face towards the camera and he was smiling. But I think he was mean't to be just smiling to himself.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok granted Sean is good looking but my gawd he has an evil glint in his eye..* 
*Does any one else think he is capable of murder ??*

*Can Minty get any dumber ??? walking off of the job he was lucky enuff to get back..How come Sid is making an appearance with SJ now ??*
*I guess I am asking questions cuz I missed 4 weeks of EE while I was in the states *

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Hi

I know I'm in the minority here but I really like the Jake/Ruby/Seanstuff, its really gripping. Sean was quite scary last night with his manic grin and that was an evil thing to do that night, in Nana's bedroom. Yet Jake has no evidence its Sean and Pat's right - he could be being paramnoid as well. I didn't believe it wasSean uintil last night's episode when he smiled. Unfortunately Ruby would naturally trust her boyfriend and normally that is ok and Jakes behaviour was quite erratic before the Mitchells helpedhim so from Ruby's viewpoint Jake's the one with the problem. 

I wonde how Sean got in if he didn't break in? And why would he stalk Jake in the first place? I thought he was only after Ruby's cash. I hope Minty finds out the truth soon. He deserves better. The stuff with Ian/Jane is ok.

----------


## parkerman

> And why would he stalk Jake in the first place? I thought he was only after Ruby's cash.


I think you've answered your own question there. He knows Jake is trying to protect Ruby so he is trying to get him out of the way.

Sean is like a villain in an old Victorian melodrama with that cheesy grin every five minutes.

p.s. Can I come and join you Mr Humphries?

----------


## Siobhan

> I think you've answered your own question there. He knows Jake is trying to protect Ruby so he is trying to get him out of the way.
> 
> Sean is like a villain in an old Victorian melodrama with the cheesy grin every five minutes.


shame he doesn't have a moustache to twirl!!! Watch out ruby, you could be tied to the railway tracks soon.. Jake to the rescue  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 
I have to agree Parkerman.. it is all a bit 18th century villiany

----------


## crazygirl

minty is such a fool and hope he comes to his senses very soon!
this sean/jake thing is doing my head in and i cant wait until its over
and im so glad ian and jane are getting married but i cant help but wonder what ian is up to

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm surprised Sean doesn't go upto the camera and wink at the end of every scene.  

I'm off to Mr Humphries' place too.  You should start up your own business with a group of us coming along!

----------


## alan45

> I just dont think I can cope with this anymore. What is the ******************** of SJ and Sid !! Plus Sean was already driving me insane but its it now. I am going to drink the entire contents of my front bar !


 You will need to get your bar extended for all the people who have now given up on EE :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessica Watson

It has been a little boring for the past two weeks but all soaps have dips.

EastEnders had a strong summer of storylines. Christmas is what they are working up to now.

----------


## alan45

> It has been a little boring for the past two weeks but all soaps have dips.
> 
> EastEnders had a strong summer of storylines. Christmas is what they are working up to now.


 Yes the Growlers ''EXPLOSIVE SENSATIONAL EXIT''  Oh im so excited


















NOT

----------


## Mr Humphries

Well I for one hope she does not get killed off, it will be a big mistake for Eastenders

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well I for one hope she does not get killed off, it will be a big mistake for Eastenders


Making mistakes is one of EastEnders hobbies these days.

----------


## crazygirl

why does sean look at the camera every time he's on? wouldnt you think eastenders would stop him from doing that

----------


## parkerman

That's what you do if you're a Victorian melodrama villain! :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> why does sean look at the camera every time he's on? wouldnt you think eastenders would stop him from doing that


 I know!!Its awful!someone on another forum actually posted a still of him looking directly into the camera at the end and they put a comedy villian laugh in a speech bubble coming out of his mouth!!!I think hes a bit rubbish!hopefully he will improve but at the moment Im not his biggest fan!!!

----------


## crazygirl

lets see how many times he looks at the camera tonight

----------


## Siobhan

> lets see how many times he looks at the camera tonight


It just came to me who he reminds me off: Alex from BB (the guy who loved himself, same group as Jade) he was always looking and winking in the camera but he was on a game show not suppose to be an actor

----------


## Chris_2k11

Haha BUSTED!!                        :Banned:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Well what an episode night !! They surely dont get much worse !! Singing, a fight over a twenty pound note, and the whole SJ/SID/MINTY GATE ! There was a moment that SJ's acting looked ok, but then it was off with the clothing and back into bed. Sid must be the most randy's person alive, he always has no clothes on. 

It was a shocking Episdoe and what the hell was Peggy's singing all about !

----------


## Jessica Watson

I thought it was enjoyable tonight, much better than the last few episodes and much stronger than Emmerdale was earlier.

----------


## Sam-Elle

haha! dawn and the locals aint the only ones sick of karaoke night. is that the only event that the vic can come up with. the idea of the kcxcrew was better than that. peggy murdering my way is not what i want to see on a thursday night, let alone sonia, martin, denise and yolande.
paulines face when martin and sonia were singing, just imagine her face in the next couple of weeks.
im not at all bothered by sj/sid/minty, waste of time if you ask me.

----------


## crazygirl

minty has found sj out at long last  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So glad this yawnfest is over. Worst storyline of 2006 by a mile.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought it was enjoyable tonight, much better than the last few episodes and much stronger than Emmerdale was earlier.


..and did you need to bring another soap into this discussion?  :Confused: 

Watched it tonight for the first time in ages and thought it was absolutely terrible.  I'm off to your place Mr Humphries.  I'll just pre-book a taxi to take me home after I've consumed some of your finest selection of beveridges.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> minty has found sj out at long last


Yes he has just discovered......














































....she is Australian.  :Cool:

----------


## alan45

What a pitiful episode tonight. When are they going to get some decent scriptwriters into Elstree. The 1.2 million wasted on the crap new intros would have been better spent trying to refloat this sinking soap

----------


## parkerman

There's only one way to save Eastenders now...and that is to give Winston a major part... :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

> There's only one way to save Eastenders now...and that is to give Winston a major part...


At last.. the big Winston and Tracey storyline.. i knew they would use it in the end.. I never gave up hope with my wonderful script for those two Wincey!! so much better than Shannis  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

> At last.. the big Winston and Tracey storyline.. i knew they would use it in the end.. I never gave up hope with my wonderful script for those two Wincey!! so much better than Shannis


I have to say that comment has just made my day, It really made me laugh. 

It was an absolute yawnfest last night i agree. About time that none story of SJ came to an end.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> There's only one way to save Eastenders now...and that is to give Winston a major part...


Winston organises drive-by shooting and kills half the cast (dead wood). 

Then Winston will be untouchable.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

And be everyone's hero in to the bargain.

----------


## alan45

> And be everyone's hero in to the bargain.


 Yes and fit in with the writers obsession for Gangstas. Then again as he is from an ethnic minority the PC brigade may not want to stereotype him.

----------


## Sam-Elle

ooh! johnnys back!...roll on monday

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I believe Jake now that I saw Sean in his flat with my own eyes. Before, I wasn't sure, there wasn't any evidence. How did Sean get in? Through the window?

----------


## Mr Humphries

It was fabulous when the looked up. Roll On Monday As You Say !! Looks like he still runs things from the nick !!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

i enjoyed last nights episode! did feel sorry for mints though

----------


## Mr Humphries

I felt sorry for Minty, but you have to ask the question, "ARE YOU BLIND" But he did sum up him and Gary very well. Maybe the executive producer should take the hint !!

Only 57 more posts for me to be aloud in the shoutbox !

Go Mr Hump Go ! :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## crazygirl

> I felt sorry for Minty, but you have to ask the question, "ARE YOU BLIND" But he did sum up him and Gary very well. Maybe the executive producer should take the hint !!
> 
> Only 57 more posts for me to be aloud in the shoutbox !
> 
> Go Mr Hump Go !


 you go mr h  :Cheer:  
happy posting  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

And then Mr Humphries can shout loud enough for the EE boss to hear his pleas for Gary & Minty to vanish.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i enjoyed last nights episode! did feel sorry for mints though


You really feeling sorry for mints?  Bah mint humbug.

Taxi for Minty to Everton please, where he can mingle with fellow Everton Mints.  His departure will be a breath of fresh air.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I believe Jake now that I saw Sean in his flat with my own eyes. Before, I wasn't sure, there wasn't any evidence. How did Sean get in? Through the window?


It's the (in)famous EE black hole.  Actually I've just heard it was the tardis that got Sean into Jake the peg's house.  David Tennants sunning himself in Albania for a while so he gave EE permission to guard his phone-box, as long as they didn't rung up huge phone bills.  Unfortunately Sean the brawn took it.

Will Johnny gun down half the Square (dead wood) or   Spoiler:     will a lifetime of Little Chef breakfasts contribute towards the premature end of his reign of terror?

----------


## Mr Humphries

I am getting there, maybe another day and I will be aloud in the box where only few ever step !!  :Rotfl:  

Thanks Babe !  :Heart:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> You really feeling sorry for mints? Bah mint humbug.
> 
> Taxi for Minty to Everton please, where he can mingle with fellow Everton Mints. His departure will be a breath of fresh air.


I like Minty too. He is such a huggy bear, cannot stand him being miserable.

----------


## crazygirl

i think they should find a nice woman for minty he deserves some happiness

----------


## JustJodi

*What a yawn fiestival we had Friday nite,, quite frankly I was bored to tears,,Ok so Minty has finally found out that CJ was a con woman ( yawwwwwn  took em long enuff to get around to this episode)* 
*Only remotely interesting tidbit  was Denise saying that her daddy was a member of the HECTOR vocal band,,*

*Ohhhh( fighting off another YAWN)  the whole Martin and Pauline thing is so OLD. How many times has MARTIN given Pauline "another CHANCE" to stop sticking her beak into his personal life and interfering ???*

*Bring on Johnny Allen .. should be interesting,,,*

----------


## Mr Humphries

> *What a yawn fiestival we had Friday nite,, quite frankly I was bored to tears,,Ok so Minty has finally found out that CJ was a con woman ( yawwwwwn  took em long enuff to get around to this episode)* 
> *Only remotely interesting tidbit  was Denise saying that her daddy was a member of the HECTOR vocal band,,*
> 
> *Ohhhh( fighting off another YAWN)  the whole Martin and Pauline thing is so OLD. How many times has MARTIN given Pauline "another CHANCE" to stop sticking her beak into his personal life and interfering ???*
> 
> *Bring on Johnny Allen .. should be interesting,,,*


Just cant wait until this evening because it is going to be great Johnny back on the screen's !! I just wish that EE scriptwriters and listened when he said he did NOT want to be killed off !! 

This whole Pauline/Martin/Sonia thing must be over soon, oh hang on not until Christmas Day !! Arrrrh  :Angry:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

If you ask me it is about time he found out about SJ, he must be either blind or stupid, maybe even both of those, he was the only one that couldnt see it, he should have listened to Garry instead of letting it get that far, if he had of done that in the first time it would have saved viewers a lot of time and he would have saved him self almost losing Garry as his mate and his home, complete waste of a story line to be honest.

----------


## crazygirl

well what a load of rubbish tonights episode was and that sean is doing my head in i just wish someone would shoot him!!

----------


## Sam-Elle

yawn!!! am i still awake, that was soo boring the only thing that i liked was sean whistling and that was it...
so what johnnys back, didnt make an impact for me tonight, seems like just any other day in albert square.

----------


## Mr Humphries

I was expecting loads more from tonight, but Bill Murray aka Johnny Allen still has it and has lost his touch !!

----------


## crazygirl

> I was expecting loads more from tonight, but Bill Murray aka Johnny Allen still has it and has lost his touch !!


 i just wish he would escape and shoot sean  :Lol:

----------


## Sam-Elle

> i just wish he would escape and shoot sean


uhh! i agree with that...hes doing my head in. imagine johnny doing a phil running round alber square on the run! haha!  :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

> uhh! i agree with that...hes doing my head in. imagine johnny doing a phil running round alber square on the run! haha!


 nice one  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*Can some one please tell me when Sean is gonna leave? I am so sick of his smirky face,, I barely could stay awake to watch the program tonight.. the only part that was barely worth watching for a few minutes  was the whole Denise and Patrick fiasco.* 
*Are any of you counting the days till Pauline leaves ??? *

----------


## matt1378

cool we all think alike i dont know anyone that likes Sean, good to see you guys on here hate him also

----------


## Siobhan

I am sorry but last night was appauling... I hope this doesn't offend any black people but it is compuslory for Yolande and Patrick to suck their teeth in every scene.. It is very very stereotypical... but then again that is all EE is

Next episode is just those two not speaking, just sucking their teeth, in walks Gus in a pimp coat calls "wassup" does a funky hand shake and says "Word to yo momma". Then the irish family come back, singing an irish ditty and saying "top of the morning to you".. then we have Sean, twirling his villian mustache to the camera every 5 secs
Mind you, us viewer are a bit thick so we would never know who was Black/Irish or a villian without the good work from EE

----------


## Jojo

I watched for the first time in months last night and boy do I now remember why I have stopped watching!

Like you said Siobhan, the teeth sucking was just too much.  

Sean Slater is as menacing as my sons hamster!

Why does Ruby not want Johnny meeting him? I know I haven't watched for ages, but surely if he's as great as she says he is to her old man, she'd want him to meet him wouldn't he?  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

she is scared her dad won't like him and kill him. which is what he wants to do anyway..

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Like you said Siobhan, the teeth sucking was just too much.


i have no idea what you two are on about, am i being totally ignorant here? i hadn't  noticed any 'teeth sucking', let alone that it was a stereotype that black people did it all the time. what exactly do you mean by 'teeth sucking' anyway?

----------


## Jojo

> i have no idea what you two are on about, am i being totally ignorant here? i hadn't  noticed any 'teeth sucking', let alone that it was a stereotype that black people did it all the time. what exactly do you mean by 'teeth sucking' anyway?


 Like when you tut, but suck air between your teeth - its the only way I can describe it really.  I've always known it as a stereotypical thing to do and Yolande is the biggest culprit in EE, she always seems to be doing it.  Its whenever shes hacked off about something, she does it.

Sorry I can't describe it any better than that really.

----------


## LostVoodoo

ah right, i thought that's what you meant, but i wasn't sure since i hadn't noticed it! i shall keep an eye out tonight

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Are any of you counting the days till Pauline leaves ??? *


I am.

69 days and counting.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Isn't that like a spoiler?  :Searchme:  Johnny's back... needs livening up still!!..

----------


## Mr Humphries

Dont be mean about Pauline ! Although I do understand what you mean.

Johnny is back, but is going to be a very boring week still and as quick as he can he is off again !

----------


## Abbie

> yawn!!! am i still awake, that was soo boring the only thing that i liked was sean whistling and that was it...


 Lol I just that was freaky and well freaked me out

----------


## JustJodi

*I certainly hope that Johnny draws up papers and says Ruby can not have the night club, house, and money until she is 21,, would teach her a lesson and she would find out that Sean is gonna scamper off as soon as he finds out she is not going to be the MILLIONAIRESS ( she is supposed to be a millionairess right ??? )he was hoping to rip off,,* 
*Anyway,, how many of you GROANNNNNNNED when Sonia and Martin got all lovey dovey again???* 
*What did you all think of the wake at the Vic ??? *

----------


## Mr Humphries

> *I certainly hope that Johnny draws up papers and says Ruby can not have the night club, house, and money until she is 21,, would teach her a lesson and she would find out that Sean is gonna scamper off as soon as he finds out she is not going to be the MILLIONAIRESS ( she is supposed to be a millionairess right ??? )he was hoping to rip off,,* 
> *Anyway,, how many of you GROANNNNNNNED when Sonia and Martin got all lovey dovey again???* 
> *What did you all think of the wake at the Vic ??? *


I thought that the funeral bit was quite funny, cant work out where I have seen the other guy, had a feeling he was smart butler somewhere "Oh god was it that thing with Will Smith the Fresh Prince of Bel Air" ??? 

Martin and Sonia was just pure sick !!! Can't wait to see Pauline's Face !

----------


## crazygirl

omg, omg, omg, last night!! who was johnny talking to on the phone?
before his heart attack well all i can say is watch out jake sounds like johnny wants you dead!!!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

Yeap Jake is dead thats for sure, but Johnny did not mean it, that bloke who was staying in the same cell is more than likely the one who gets the job done !  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh my word,Jakes in trouble,We were so close to getting rid of evil Sean!

----------


## parkerman

How appallingly contrived and unrealistic was that ending??? Dreadful.

However, I have to say, give him his due, I thought Sean was absolutely brilliant in that episode. His conversation with Johnny was magic. I'm now officially a Sean fan! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I thought that the funeral bit was quite funny, cant work out where I have seen the other guy, had a feeling he was smart butler somewhere "Oh god was it that thing with Will Smith the Fresh Prince of Bel Air" ??? 
> 
> Martin and Sonia was just pure sick !!! Can't wait to see Pauline's Face !


yeah he played the butler, Alfred I think it was.

I really enjoyed yesterdays episode, Sean vs Johnny was great when Sean called him a toss-pot I couldnt stop laughing, Seans shaping up to be a great character.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It actually wasn't a bad episode last night, I was quite surprised. I think tonight's will also be good.

  Spoiler:    Can't say i'll miss Jake   Was never much of a fan.

----------


## Mr Humphries

> yeah he played the butler, Alfred I think it was.
> 
> I really enjoyed yesterdays episode, Sean vs Johnny was great when Sean called him a toss-pot I couldnt stop laughing, Seans shaping up to be a great character.


It was a good episode and I too loved it when Sean called him a toss-pot. But who is the bloke who shared Johnny's cell, i've seen him before somewhere?

----------


## Katy

the toss pot bit was the best in the epsode. thought Jonnys death was poor but liked the scene between him and Sean in the prison. 

And it does not look good for Jake does it.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

What the hell was that? never seen such rubbish in my entire life, they didnt it again, they built it up all week and it was crap at the end, i have never been so bored watching Eastenders in my life after that i would say that who ever has stopped watching it probably has the right idea  :Lol:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> What the hell was that? never seen such rubbish in my entire life, they didnt it again, they built it up all week and it was crap at the end, i have never been so bored watching Eastenders in my life after that i would say that who ever has stopped watching it probably has the right idea


Think that was a bit harsh, but it is your opinion and thats what this board is all about, my take on it was that it was very good and the best this week, great that final Ruby was put in her place by Jake and told a few home truths. My theory that Johnny is not dead seems even more strong now that no final dying scene was filmed ! Buy that is just my opinion !

As for Jake's exit, very much the same as Paul Truman's but that is gangland murder for you .

On the whole it was a good episode in my opinion :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Think that was a bit harsh, but it is your opinion and thats what this board is all about, my take on it was that it was very good and the best this week, great that final Ruby was put in her place by Jake and told a few home truths. My theory that Johnny is not dead seems even more strong now that no final dying scene was filmed ! Buy that is just my opinion !
> 
> As for Jake's exit, very much the same as Paul Truman's but that is gangland murder for you .
> 
> On the whole it was a good episode in my opinion


I was bored tonight, i wouldnt stop watching Eastenders though after tonights episode i kinda wish i never saw it,you would think if your killing two people in one episode at least one of them would get a decent send off i mean Jake wasstill very much alive at 29 mins past 8 and for all we know he still could be alive (i doubt it but as they didnt show it its possible) i dont think it was very good at all tonight

----------


## Sam-Elle

> i dont think it was very good at all tonight


i agree with that! wasnt really interested in it. before ruby even said johnny had gone we knew...were we suposed to feel sorry for her at that point?
i didnt...as for jake, well he didnt look like a dead man to me...i think he will rock up in the next few years, knowing ee it is possible.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> i agree with that! wasnt really interested in it. before ruby even said johnny had gone we knew...were we suposed to feel sorry for her at that point?
> i didnt...as for jake, well he didnt look like a dead man to me...i think he will rock up in the next few years, knowing ee it is possible.


Totally agree, it was obvious what them people had said to Ruby and they could have at least shown eith him or Jake die but nope it is Eastenders after all no point getting your hopes up they always seem to let you down at the moment

----------


## Sam-Elle

> no point getting your hopes up they always seem to let you down at the moment


yeah! all that hype about johnny being back, complete waste of time. christmas is looking dull right about now...this time last year i was loving ee, what a difference a year makes. the past week has been a total let down if you ask me.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> yeah! all that hype about johnny being back, complete waste of time. christmas is looking dull right about now...this time last year i was loving ee, what a difference a year makes. the past week has been a total let down if you ask me.


Well ill admit last year it wasnt as good as earlier times *thinks back to stories such as Sonia not knowing she was pregnant, Nick trying to kill Dot etc* but compaired to tonight last year was excellent, as soon a loyal fans like me who love the show  and watch no matter what start to get bored that is a sign they are losing the plot

----------


## Mr Humphries

All very interesting points, but then what you like, its not always the same as other people's. However your points are good like when life long loyal fans get bored the soap is in trouble.

Should not have killed Johnny off if they have done it.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> All very interesting points, but then what you like, its not always the same as other people's. However your points are good like when life long loyal fans get bored the soap is in trouble.
> 
> Should not have killed Johnny off if they have done it.


Yeah sure i know everyone is different im not saying just because i didnt like it then everyone else would have aswell, some people probably enjoyed it but i didn't i mean how obvious was it that just as Ruby is seeing sense and deciding to go see Johnny them two people would show up and tell her he died.

The other night (thursday about 7ish) i was talking to my mum and i said that he would have the heart attack thursday night then friday they would focus on Jake,  this was even before i had seen it i said this and i wasnt wrong was i? thats their problem its so predictable they never change things, what would have really been good was if they did something no one was expecting but i think they dont like change much and want to play it safe by sticking to what they know but its that which makes it boring, whats the point watching something that you can just guess what will happen and when, thats no fun, viewers want to be kept guessing.

----------


## parkerman

> My theory that Johnny is not dead seems even more strong now that no final dying scene was filmed ! Buy that is just my opinion !


And why would two people from the prison come round and tell Ruby he's dead then? It's not April 1st?

----------


## JustJodi

> And why would two people from the prison come round and tell Ruby he's dead then? It's not April 1st?


 
*Those women could have been part of the ploy ??? Could be "gun molls"dressed up as prison families service workers... knowing how far fetched  EE writers are,, who knows,,,*

----------


## x Amby x

i think it was quite good that Jake finally gave Ruby some home truths! I love the way everytime Sean see's Ruby and shes crying how he always rolls his eyes in dispear! i thought that Jakes exit was pretty crap to be honest!

----------


## Mr Humphries

> And why would two people from the prison come round and tell Ruby he's dead then? It's not April 1st?


True but then who has ever heard of a Prison Govenor going to see a family member after a death ! Its all too dodgy for my liking plus did they actually say he is dead to Ruby?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> i think it was quite good that Jake finally gave Ruby some home truths! I love the way everytime Sean see's Ruby and shes crying how he always rolls his eyes in dispear! i thought that Jakes exit was pretty crap to be honest!


I agree about Jake yelling at Ruby, she deserved it but i still dont think it was a good episode

----------


## Mr Humphries

> *Those women could have been part of the ploy ??? Could be "gun molls"dressed up as prison families service workers... knowing how far fetched  EE writers are,, who knows,,,*


I doubt anything will come of it, but it just appears that the Scriptwriters have left so many doors open that he could return one day, I mean it was worse than the Daffodils to be honest, least we heard a splash ! I would bet one of the pubs that he will return one day for sure !

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> True but then who has ever heard of a Prison Govenor going to see a family member after a death ! Its all too dodgy for my liking plus did they actually say he is dead to Ruby?


You didnt hear them say it but they must of said it or else Ruby wouldnt have been telling Shaun he had died

----------


## Mr Humphries

> You didnt hear them say it but they must of said it or else Ruby wouldnt have been telling Shaun he had died


Unless, she was told the truth, and when she leaves shortly she is going to meet him??   :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder: 


Ooooo plus we all know that escaped prisoners are never sent back to jail after all Phil was wanted for escape and nothing was ever said about that, and Grant was wanted by the police but he returned ! The only one who was questioned was Dirty Den !

----------


## Johnny Allen

> And why would two people from the prison come round and tell Ruby he's dead then? It's not April 1st?


this is soapland though and anything is possible.

----------


## Tannie

It was a good episode but i turned it off half way through but glad we got an hour long episode as the football was on, on Thursday Night :Angry:   I'm Glad Ruby Finally got some truth and i also think that Jake snapped because he was sick and tired of having to babysit a child who thinks she knows everything and won't listein to anyone else.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Well she is completely on her jack jones now aint she !

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Well she is completely on her jack jones now aint she !


Yeah she is, which is what she deserves in my opinion

I read somewhere

  Spoiler:    Ruby doesnt even know Jake is dead

----------


## Mr Humphries

Maybe because its never found ? Which fuels my fire further !  :Ponder:   :Ponder:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Personally I am glad I missed Thurs and Fri's episode.. They always say it's going to be explosive and stuff and it never is!! What sort of endings are they?! Predictable and it's just a load of nonsense!! Now I regret that I am doing EastEmders as part of my media coursework  :Angry:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Personally I am glad I missed Thurs and Fri's episode.. They always say it's going to be explosive and stuff and it never is!! What sort of endings are they?! Predictable and it's just a load of nonsense!! Now I regret that I am doing EastEmders as part of my media coursework


I am sad that you feel that way, because you must have really like Eastenders to choose it for your coursework. It find the episodes ok, but I totally agree we where all lead to believe that they where going to explosive !

----------


## Bree

I am really sad that jake has gone as i really liked him !!! But he has been 
under used of late and when he was on screen he was running after ruby i do think he could of had a better exist tho i mean you didnt even see him die x

----------


## Katy

why did they have to kill him off, i assume thats what happened to Jake. I would have been much nicer if hed have walked of into the dark merky tube station or something. (was going to say sunset but i realised it was albert square after all) Its such a shame. 

As for Ruby, just showed how much she couldnt act. there was hardly much emotion for someone who found her dads dead. Just a screwed up face. Bit pathetic if you ask me. 

Highlight was Jake saying well done your really on your own now.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Lastnight was the best ive seen Jake's character for a very long time, which is anothing thing about Eastenders, the day they leave they make the character really good and make you wish they wasnt leaving

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I am sad that you feel that way, because you must have really like Eastenders to choose it for your coursework. It find the episodes ok, but I totally agree we where all lead to believe that they where going to explosive !


Yup, because we get to choose it out of Hollyoaks, Coronation street and EE.. We discussed it and found out Hollyoaks is for younger viewers and Coronation Street is mainly for older viewers but EE is both. So I thought I could write about it. I have to write about the main storyline and characters over the half term.. was really looking forward to it as well!!

I hope EE picks up.. especially for Christmas.. I mean if this is called explosive I am seriously dreading writing about the Christmas storyline (I now hope I won't have to do this..)

I think I will catch the omnibus for the sake of my coursework tomorrow though.. But I do like EE.. did since I was like 8 but it's just a dissapointing..

Sorry for going on guys x

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Sorry for going on guys x


Dont be sorry spicy hun, i think your right, i love Eastenders and no matter what that wont ever change and i wont ever stop watching but i think its having big issues at the moment and lastnight was the worst ive seen, ive never been bored watching Eastenders until lastnight, they should have gone all out to suprise us, do something different for once but they played it safe and i was able to predict what would happen before it happened which is why i was bored, i remember the episodes where they kept you guessing and changed their style to make it fun and have viewers on the endge of their seat but the episodes now its luckyif viewers are even sitting up watching it never mind sitting on the edge of their seat

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Aww thanks lol. The other thing is they DRAGGGGG on storylines way too much.. ok somethings can keep it long as it created tension but seriously you really don't have to bring it up again and again after 'finishing' it. Can't believe they wrote that and even showed it on the screen.. RUBBISH!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I tuned into EastEnders in the second half of this week, and I'm afraid to say I was very disappointed.  Found the episodes once again too dull and predictable for my liking, with Jake and Ruby wooden as ever, though the former was better than previous dismal performances.  That prison guy who misheard Johnny, blimey what a stereotype he was.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I didn't buy Johnny's 'last request', nor the prison officer visiting Ruby as already mentioned.

As for the Denise/Patrick parentage stuff, how pathetic.  I don't like the Foxes (or the Wicks for that matter - Pat magnificant being the exception), and the excellent Truemans are worth far me than this tedious storyline.  

The only good things was the brief but welcome appearance of Queen Pat, and I don't actually mind the Sean bloke, in spite of this club/manipulation rubbish.


Overall, not good at all.  





> Coronation Street is mainly for older viewers


Oy!  I may be getting on a bit, but I'm still some years off queuing up for ages every Thursday morning at the Post Office.  :Nono:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Oy!  I may be getting on a bit, but I'm still some years off queuing up for ages every Thursday morning at the Post Office.


That's what our class discussed and came out with.. + I did say mainly not all..  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Such a letdown last night. I was expecting some high drama, only nothing really happened till about the last 5 minutes!! Far too many scenes in the Trueman household if you ask me.

Best Episode of the week - Thursday.

----------


## parkerman

> Yup, because we get to choose it out of Hollyoaks, Coronation street and EE.. We discussed it and found out Hollyoaks is for younger viewers and Coronation Street is mainly for older viewers but EE is both. So I thought I could write about it. I have to write about the main storyline and characters over the half term.. was really looking forward to it as well!!


I've never seen Holyoaks, so I can't comment, but I think the thing Coronation Street has that Eastenders doesn't have is humour!

There is no-one like Blanche, Norris or Les and Cilla in Eastenders. That's what it needs...oh and some good storyines, good scripwriting and good acting as well.

I agree 100% with you comments, Richie, by the way.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thanks.

I'm not so sure EE needs the humour actually, apart from the odd one-liners here and there.  It needs to focus on its core strengths:  believeable drama e.g.  baby Hassan, Trevor & Little Mo, Kathy's rape and many others - stuff that really tugs the heartstrings, rather than modern attempts we've had at this which seem convoluted, non-believeable, short-termist and with characters superceded by plot.  That's where better scriptwriting and betetr acting then come into play.  You need a base to push on a do good things.  Get the basics right, and then one is in a position to push boundaries.  From what I have seen of EastEnders since I stopped watching at the end of March, it has yet to achieve that.





> That's what our class discussed and came out with.. + I did say mainly not all..


Fair enough dear I wasn't disputing that.  I just thought I'd tickle your belly a bit.  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree with what you said above Ritchie (except the last line lol).. Wow I agree with you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

+ Yup I know  :Big Grin:  x

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Marvellous, I have fans!  :Cheer: 

BOT....

----------


## JustJodi

> Marvellous, I have fans! 
> 
> BOT....


*Richie I thought U knew I was your FAN as well  *

----------


## Kim

Fridays episode was absolute rubbish. Why did the mags say his voice was muffled and the cell mate couldn't understand him when he was alive a day later? Why don't they get some people that actually look the part to take Jake away, rather than some random people who looked like they were just walking down that alley for the fun of it.

----------


## Layne

Was the omnibus different to Fridays actual episode?! Is that it the last we see of Jake is him standing in front of some guy?!
Jees, now i know why i haven't been watching EE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## crazygirl

why was that the last scene of jake?

----------


## Siobhan

> why was that the last scene of jake?


those two guys were hitmen hired by Johnny Allen's dumb cellmate to kill of the wrong guy.. he misunderstood that johnny wanted Jake to kill Sean, not for someone to kill jake

----------


## Abbie

> those two guys were hitmen hired by Johnny Allen's dumb cellmate to kill of the wrong guy.. he misunderstood that johnny wanted Jake to kill Sean, not for someone to kill jake


 Oh right, i knew they going to kill him but i didnt understand whay, thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## Mr Humphries

To be honest, I cant wait to forgot the whole of last week and start a fresh this week with a new look. Maybe something good and true to life will happen this week.  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> those two guys were hitmen hired by Johnny Allen's dumb cellmate to kill of the wrong guy.. he misunderstood that johnny wanted Jake to kill Sean, not for someone to kill jake


 i know all that but i thought we would hear a gun shot at least!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

The interesting thing will be if to see if Jake's body turns up this week ?

----------


## Tannie

Tonights episode i enjoyed. I think Ruby needs to get to grips and see what Sean's doing to her but she won't! His face When Ruby Said She Was Going To Sell The Club And Give All The Money To Charity :Rotfl:   i think Ruby's expecting to much off him did you see him when she was in tears he looked seriously bored!! Well anyway why can't pauline just get to grips that Rebecca is Sonia's Child and you can't keep a chil away from it's mother unless The dad got custody but Nartin never got custody did he? well i don't think he did!

----------


## CrazyLea

Jakes exit was very disapointing, I thought we'd at least see him die! No closure for me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Some parts of tonights was alright. Fail to remember which parts at the moment. I did actually laugh a tiny bit with Ruby crying..

----------


## Jojo

I actually caught Jake's exit and it was exactly like Paul Trueman's.  No closure, no big explosive exit, nothing.

Very disappointing yet again.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I did actually laugh a tiny bit with Ruby crying..


lmao you evil sod                  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*Lea  shhhhhhhhhhh I laughed my butt off with ruby and sean,, Sean rolling eyes and Ruby hanging on to him for dear life,, she is such a lousy actress.. Wasn't Seans face priceless when she announced she was gonna donate all the money to charity,, now that was some good acting,, nowwwwwwwwwwww how much longer is Ruby gonna be on screen ?????????*

*Can some one tell me why Patrick hates Aubrey so much??? What exactly is the history between those two besides singing in a group ???*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Can some one tell me why Patrick hates Aubrey so much??? What exactly is the history between those two besides singing in a group ???*


I don't know but I am going to assume he tried it on with Audrey, Patrick's ex wife..

Sean's face summed up how I felt about Ruby.. she just didn't stop whining.. I wanted to slap her and tell her to shut up

----------


## EE Rocks

When are Eastenders going to give up on this Sonia/Martin/Pauline storyline, massive ee fan but it's getting tiresome :Mad:  ? Good ol' Pat, you,ve gotta love her. She is fantastic, lol at the basic instink video :Rotfl:  . Yolande/aubrey was good too. :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

> Jakes exit was very disapointing, I thought we'd at least see him die! No closure for me


They couldn't show it because it was before the watershed, yeah i would of loved to actually see it but it would,ve needed to be on at 9:00pm or else they'll be complaints. The exit itself was actually good, dying in a gangland murder just dissapointing we couldnt see it.

----------


## parkerman

Another great performance from Sean. I'm really warming to him. I hope he has a long stay in Eastenders. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Siobhan

> Another great performance from Sean. I'm really warming to him. I hope he has a long stay in Eastenders.


I had to laugh at him, looking at his watch and making faces  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  then he just snogged her to shut her up

----------


## Mr Humphries

I have to say after last night, I am now warming to sean alot, in fact I am going to have to say, because I can't contain myself any longer ! Sean is seriously fit and I love you ! Oh thank god I said it.

Now getting back to the topic, You could almost see Ruby and Sean laughing during that because it was so pathetic! 

Loved The Whole Baking The Cake Drama ! Will be interesting to see Dot's effort, you just know that she is going to wipe the smile straight off Pauline's face  :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## EE Rocks

> I have to say after last night, I am now warming to sean alot, in fact I am going to have to say, because I can't contain myself any longer ! Sean is seriously fit and I love you ! Oh thank god I said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved The Whole Baking The Cake Drama ! Will be interesting to see Dot's effort, you just know that she is going to wipe the smile straight off Pauline's face


Yeah, sean sure is fit, and he has a nice body. Oooh yes that Cake drama was good, there is some more of it tonight and it does sound good. Pauline  needs that smile wiped of her face.

*edit: language*

----------


## parkerman

> I have to say after last night, I am now warming to sean alot, in fact I am going to have to say, because I can't contain myself any longer ! Sean is seriously fit and I love you ! Oh thank god I said it.


Steady on there! :Embarrassment:  You'll be wanting his babies next... :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I had to laugh at him, looking at his watch and making faces  then he just snogged her to shut her up


Lmao same here!!  :Lol:  I quite like him now.. oh god what else could the poor lad do  :Lol:  I was L.O.L.. just too funny  :Rotfl:  

The rest was a bit boring though.. how many times do we have to see Pauline doing some wicked witch stuff against Sonia.. seriously  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I got the point.. Didn't really have to drag it on with the cakes. They are obviously going to do some fighting with it or something like it turns out Rebecca does like fairies  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  + All that time wasting with Tanya.. what was going on there?!

Woooh Yolande.. :EEK!:  Little bit of repeating thing going on there.. seeing as it already happened with Patrick and sort of 'saw it coming'.

----------


## Kim

> Tonights episode i enjoyed. I think Ruby needs to get to grips and see what Sean's doing to her but she won't! His face When Ruby Said She Was Going To Sell The Club And Give All The Money To Charity  i think Ruby's expecting to much off him did you see him when she was in tears he looked seriously bored!! Well anyway why can't pauline just get to grips that Rebecca is Sonia's Child and you can't keep a chil away from it's mother unless The dad got custody but Nartin never got custody did he? well i don't think he did!


He's the named guardian as Margaret rumbled the joint one before she died. So Martin could keep Rebecca away from Sonia if he wanted to, but doesn't.

----------


## crazygirl

it was vey bad acting from ruby and sean!!

----------


## parkerman

Ruby was dreadful as always, but Sean was brilliant.

----------


## Mr Humphries

> it was vey bad acting from ruby and sean!!


Well said honey, it was very bad acting from them both, but I found it funny, but that does not excuse such behaviour ! Ruby and Sean you are  :Banned:

----------


## Kim

Pauline's such a drama queen. When she was talking to Betty saying that they'd better go and get something over with I thought that Betty needed to be put to sleep!

----------


## Katy

Seans face was an absolute picture, Ruby was like and when we were kids and he would sort of tut. It was hilarious. She is so bad its unbelievable. I found the whole episde very funny indeed.

----------


## crazygirl

yolande and aubrey kissing.....please... :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## Mr Humphries

I knew the Cake was going to cause trouble and I was right ! Betty ate it  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   what else is Pauline going to do next !  :Ponder:

----------


## crazygirl

poor sonia, all this because she wanted to try something different in life  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Cupcake

Ew so Yolande and Aubrey actually did...it? O_O EWW.

----------


## Kim

> yolande and aubrey kissing.....please...


They weren't kissing today were they? If they were I'll be glad I was doing my homework and only glancing up at the TV! Aubrey is driving me madder by the second. He's just such a creep! I'll feel sorry for Denise if he's her Dad. The opening sequence today was just silly, they could have made it much better. No speech and no sound whilst she was going up the stairs, there was me thinking that affairs in soapland were supposed to be dramatic.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Pauline is such an old witch, I can't stand the way she's being to Sonia. I mean i'm not exactly a massive Sonia fan but the poor girl doesn't deserve this. Roll on chrimbo when this old bag finally gets what's coming to her!  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

When Yolande went up to bed why was she already wearing her nightie?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I dont like Shaun and probably never will but it was funny when he was "comforting" Ruby he so did not want to be there 

This week's eps have been rubbish again, i saw UKGold episode this morning compare that with the toffee they are producing now and you realise just how bad it is at the moment

----------


## crazygirl

> When Yolande went up to bed why was she already wearing her nightie?


 it was one of those underskirts!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Pauline is such an old witch, I can't stand the way she's being to Sonia. I mean i'm not exactly a massive Sonia fan but the poor girl doesn't deserve this. Roll on chrimbo when this old bag finally gets what's coming to her!


here here! that just proved that she doesn't actually care about rebecca's welfare, its just all about upsetting sonia.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> here here! that just proved that she doesn't actually care about rebecca's welfare, its just all about upsetting sonia.


Dot was quiet upset with Pauline over the cake incident, she was really disappointed. I'm not sure if Pauline intended this. The look on her face, I couldn't tell. But Pauline is up for anything in causing Sonia harm.

----------


## Siobhan

> Dot was quiet upset with Pauline over the cake incident, she was really disappointed. I'm not sure if Pauline intended this. The look on her face, I couldn't tell. But Pauline is up for anything in causing Sonia harm.


Pauline knew what she was doing.. there is no way a little dog like that, who never did it before, could jump up on a table and eat the cake and did you see how far it was away from the counter?? Pauline is just evil and i am glad that Sonia went and got the other cake

I am not convinced more that nothing happen with Aubrey and Yolande... he is making it up, you can tell by his face.. And poor Billy, he was right, if there was nothing wrong with Petal, there would have been load coming and going in the house and buy presents for the child

----------


## Dutchgirl

> And poor Billy, he was right, if there was nothing wrong with Petal, there would have been load coming and going in the house and buy presents for the child


Was it the same healthcare worker as the first time?  :Thumbsdown:  This one was rather rude as well, still can't beleive that they are not offered special care from a social worker. This would not happen in The Netherlands, we've got specially trained staff to deal with special needs infants.

----------


## Siobhan

> Was it the same healthcare worker as the first time?  This one was rather rude as well, still can't beleive that they are not offered special care from a social worker.


Yeah I think it is.. I am not sure how it works in UK but in Ireland you only have the healthcare worker that is assigned to your area and it is tough luck if you don't get on

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah I think it is.. I am not sure how it works in UK but in Ireland you only have the healthcare worker that is assigned to your area and it is tough luck if you don't get on


 I know when I didn't get on with my Health Visitor, I was able to change as I refused to have her dealing with my sons care.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I know when I didn't get on with my Health Visitor, I was able to change as I refused to have her dealing with my sons care.


Well good it should be like that. But others who do not speak up have to suffer I suppose.

----------


## parkerman

I think the health visitor storyline is totally unrealistic. Firstly you would be given more specialist support and secondly I think it very unlikely in any case that a health visitor would be so unsympathetic.

----------


## crazygirl

the health visitors have been like cardboard cut outs  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> I think the health visitor storyline is totally unrealistic. Firstly you would be given more specialist support and secondly I think it very unlikely in any case that a health visitor would be so unsympathetic.


You would be very surprised I can tell you, I know someone with a Downs Kid, and they was just left too it and the health visitor was old school and gave no advice at all! It's a shame they have not made this storyline more true to life and shown how shocking the system is !  :Angry:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yes, it is quite unrealistic isnt it? LOL at Mo, she is just great. Pauline is soo evil dropping the cake.

----------


## Mr Humphries

The whole cake storyline was so bad and awful, but it was actually so funny, Pauline looked like she was sucking a lemon !  :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

> The whole cake storyline was so bad and awful, but it was actually so funny, Pauline looked like she was sucking a lemon !


 *you evil person!! dot put her heart into making that cake*

----------


## Mr Humphries

:Rotfl:  


> *you evil person!! dot put her heart into making that cake*


Well least Dot made that cake, quicker than you made that shepherd's pie  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

The Cake Storyline was good, and I reckon we might have more things like this to come from Pauline and Sonia !

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *you evil person!! dot put her heart into making that cake*


So Dot's own heart has been eaten, on her request? 

I hope she had an instant bypass, otherwise Dot is gone.  :Sad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Pauline looked like she was sucking a lemon !


Probably got it from her fruitbowl.

----------


## crazygirl

lets hope she dosnt bake another cake  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Pauline is soo evil dropping the cake.


I've dropped a cake before, does that make me evil?  :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

> I've dropped a cake before, does that make me evil?


 Yes you are a very evil man. Just as long as it wasnt Dots cake and you didnt blame it on a poor defenceless canine :Big Grin:

----------


## crazygirl

Richie_lecturer are you a man? well i never knew that

----------


## JustJodi

Betty will probably be really sick  :Sick:  eating all that cake, not cause Dot made it ( bless her heart ) but cause her evil owner gave it to her ... Stupid woman doesn't know that all that sweet stuff in the cake can make a dog deathly ill,.stupid stupid :Wal2l:  
I agree Richie she sucked all those lemons from her fruitbowl, she is such a horrible woman.
I loved it when Martin and Sonia "saved"the day.. that part was nice...

----------


## dddMac1

why can't Pauline just leave Sonia alone cause it's up to Martin whether he takes her back or not but i loved paulines face when they got the original cake over for Rebekah

----------


## Mr Humphries

What a fabulous Episode tonight, and if anyone dares to say other otherwise they will have very cross gay man to deal with!!

It was like the old Eastenders we new, Pat & Ruby where great and I loved the whole talking about the past. Ruby might have worked out Sean final, Dot was great with her comments, and you can expect nothing more from the vile monster that is Peggy Mitchell! 

Johnny Allen may have been a vilen and but he was not completely bad, nobody is perfect, kill dennis was a low point, but killing Andy had to be done.

Full marks allround, although Martin's acting was a little over the top.

But tops marks have to go to Yolande. She was totally fabulous and she was looked like she meant what she was saying! Really Really Good !! Top Marks

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was a fairly decent episode tonight. Yolande was brilliant shouting at Aubrey!

All the recent Thursday episodes seem to have been quite good for some reason.

----------


## crazygirl

did anyone notice johnny allen in the back ground? because i didnt!!
tonights episode was boring!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Loooool did anyone notice how SLOWW Martin walked out of the kitchen before Sonia and him sat down..  :Lol:  Same old same old.. getting so boring.. I can't wait till it's over and done with.. *crosses off another day on her calender..*

Dot cracks me up  :Lol:  The way she has her wise old words and comes in... and fades away like.. like a consience(sp?)  :Rotfl: 

Woooh Yolande shouting was like  :EEK!:  I thought it was sorted but oh no.. it's sort of 'just the beggining'..

Ruby realises!?  :EEK!:  OMG!! Breakthrough  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. About time too.. Sean's face at the end.. bad.

----------


## callummc

only one complaint,where were all the mourners,big east end gangsters funeral = big eastend funeral,even a nobody would get a bigger turnout than that,same with andy hunter he packed his side of the church for his wedding but no one attended his funeral,they didn't even lash out for any flowers for johnny just a dad in the hurst,could it be ee ddn't want to pay any extras,even if it would add a touch of realism to their show

----------


## Mr Humphries

> only one complaint,where were all the mourners,big east end gangsters funeral = big eastend funeral,even a nobody would get a bigger turnout than that,same with andy hunter he packed his side of the church for his wedding but no one attended his funeral,they didn't even lash out for any flowers for johnny just a dad in the hurst,could it be ee ddn't want to pay any extras,even if it would add a touch of realism to their show


True but Gangsters would not attend a funeral if the person wasn't dead !!!

I think it was a funeral that just for show, but you know that Johnny Allen is not dead

----------


## Siobhan

> I think it was a funeral that just for show, but you know that Johnny Allen is not dead


He is dead!!! he ain't coming back..

----------


## Mr Humphries

Siobhan honey, its just my opinion, but I would go so far as to bet one of my pubs they bring him back again in the future !!

----------


## Siobhan

> Siobhan honey, its just my opinion, but I would go so far as to bet one of my pubs they bring him back again in the future !!


Where are you pubs located? cause I will take that bet  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Where are you pubs located? cause I will take that bet


No problem ! 3 in kent, 2 in london !!

I have little more inside information than you honey !!  :Rotfl:  

What are you betting ?  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> killing Andy had to be done.


What an appalling statement. No-one has to be killed.  :Nono:  

Anyway, it's good to see that Sean has finally met his match in Pat.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Siobhan

> What an appalling statement. No-one has to be killed.  
> 
> Anyway, it's good to see that Sean has finally met his match in Pat.


It amazed me how Ruby grew a spine after Pat's little chat.. I don't think it will last and Sean will be in charge again.

Mr H, I have nothing to give but would gracious accept that I was wrong...

----------


## Mr Humphries

> It amazed me how Ruby grew a spine after Pat's little chat.. I don't think it will last and Sean will be in charge again.
> 
> Mr H, I have nothing to give but would gracious accept that I was wrong...


Honey of course it would ! Still love you honey !  :Heart:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well that Aubrey character and Yolande, good storyline, now Yolande cannot judge Patrick anymore. She has to be nice to him now. I bet the butler did it!!! Hahaha. Little joke couldn't resist it.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Very Good DG ! Her acting last night was really really good !

----------


## crazygirl

i find Aubrey really creepy and anoying i wish he would leave!
sorry mr h i know you think he's hot property but i just wanted my say!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

When did I say he was hot property he is old ! You been eating to many cornetto's again!

----------


## JustJodi

*Last nights episode, was horrible, funeral was a joke,, where the heck was Bradley ( was he indoors suffering from a sunburn ??? LOL )*
*I wish Ruby had got up and locked the office door after she told Sean to leave,,I do hope she does find something on those tapes, and HEARS what Sean said to Jake while he took a bit of the money ( hazard pay )and hope it shows Sean grabbing the remainder of the money..*

*I hate Aubrey, hes the most appaling man they have brought on the show since that guy that took Nana for a "ride".*

*I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo deathly sick of Sonia and Martin,, why can't they be adults they are over 21 and not 14 yr old teenagers hiding their knoodling from their parents,, making Dot keep it quiet is a bit silly...Pauline of course would have a stroke if she had found those two suckin face instead of Dot ,,,*

----------


## Mr Humphries

Maybe a current episode Mocking Discussion thread should be started!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *I hate Aubrey, hes the most appaling man they have brought on the show since that guy that took Nana for a "ride".*


I think you may want to consider rephrasing that Jodi  :Rotfl:

----------


## Sam-Elle

haha! how deluded is ruby about sean...i loved the look on the slaters when she told them they were getting married. :Rotfl:  
sean nicking janes ring. tut tut!

----------


## littlemo

> haha! how deluded is ruby about sean...i loved the look on the slaters when she told them they were getting married. 
> sean nicking janes ring. tut tut!


I know! You just can't believe somebody wouldn't see it could you? I really hope Stacey does call him on it.

----------


## EE Rocks

I thought it was a good episode!! I loved Mondays ep, but then i found Tuesday and Thursdays dire!

Loved the look on Slaters face when Ruby announced they were getting married.

I really like Yolande, she is a good character imo just very under-used until recently. That Aubrey needs a slap. :Stick Out Tongue:  

Glad to see Stacey even for a little bit, next week we will see more  of her which is great imo. :Thumbsup:  

I love Big Mo, she is soo funny. Loved her tonight saying "Fat tart", who was it too though, i forgot?

The honey/Billy thing is getting a tad tiresome, but i did like the scenes tonight. I loved Billy taking the mick out of Keith, Phil, grant and Mickey! :Rotfl:  

Great to see Max and Tanya...such a great couple yet soo under-used. From what i saw of Preeti tonight, she is very good.

----------


## parkerman

> haha! how deluded is ruby about sean...i loved the look on the slaters when she told them they were getting married. 
> sean nicking janes ring. tut tut!


Well, Pat's wise words didn't last long did they?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What a fabulous Episode tonight, and if anyone dares to say other otherwise they will have very cross gay man to deal with!!


Give us your best shot then because I disagree entirely.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> It was like the old Eastenders we new


IMO it was nowhere near.  It was just the same old rubbish they have been churning out for the last few years.  Even when I occasionally watch an episode these days, like on Thursday, it was just so so poor.  The only good thing was Pat giving Sean a piece of her mind, but it was otherwise as entertaining as a knitting festival.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> He is dead!!! he ain't coming back..


Like that's ever stopped them before....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Well that Aubrey character and Yolande, good storyline, now Yolande cannot judge Patrick anymore. She has to be nice to him now. I bet the butler did it!!! Hahaha. Little joke couldn't resist it.


When Patrick finds out you can bet he'll say: "I 'ate you butler".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> When Patrick finds out you can bet he'll say: "I 'ate you butler".


So glad that you and Mr. Humphries got that one. Aubrey is getting on my neves now, maybe he can call Will and get on another show.  I hope they do not drag it on too long.

----------


## Kim

Why did Honey trash the bedroom? I read that there was a kid that made a comment about Petal, which pushed her to breaking point. I didn't see any comment...

----------


## crazygirl

i remember hearing about the comment to like you say kim but it didnt happen!

thought tonights episode was ok! but how come they are making plans to live in jakes house when he told pat he was going for a break
no one knows he's dead yet!!

----------


## JustJodi

I agree I did not see any comments made about the baby.. I think they should have Honey sectioned, shes lost the plot. 

Aubry don't even get me started on him, he is the sleaziest character EE has had on in a long time...Patrick had a full blown affair with FATPAT,, Aubry and Yolande didn't do any thing apparently..

Can Ruby be any dumber than she already is ??  I am glad Sean at least "put back"the ring.. I am sure he bought her  that new ring with the dosh he took from the club..

Bradders and Stacey ????? whats wrong with those two, they used to be so cute together  now they are at each others throats, well maybe not that, but Bradley does not smile like he used to,, ohhhhhhhh I am so disapointed that neither Stacey or Bradley came back with a tan or a sun burn at least.. guess it rained for 2 weeks while they were on Holiday :Lol:  
BTW I thought Bradley had a new job and was making a bit more dosh, he is making it sound like they are below the poverty level  :Searchme:

----------


## crazygirl

hi jodi, yes your right bradley did get promotion and was earing loads of cash!
so whats happened to that!!
im glad sean put the ring back too jane didnt deserve that

----------


## LostVoodoo

> hi jodi, yes your right bradley did get promotion and was earing loads of cash!


i did think to myself, well, this is london. but then again they both have jobs, and how the hell does gus pay for his flat when all he does is sweep the streets for the council? 

thought the scenes at the support group were really good. that little girl with downs who was the daughter of billy's friend was great; as i pointed out to my mum, someone should have said to honey 'look, she's got downs and she's got waaay more personality than that rebecca!'

----------


## parkerman

We're talking about buying or renting a flat in London here. Yes Bradley's been promoted but I should think he still hardly earns anything like the necessary amont to get a flat in London even combined with Stacey's market stall earnings. 

How Gus can manage it is anybody's guess.

----------


## JustJodi

*Mods this is a teeny bit off topic but I was just asking relevant questions to the topic of renting /buying a flat in London,,, ya know I am a dumb Yank so I gotta ask * 


*Ok lemme ask ya this,, does the price of a flat cost less in East London ?? Since Walford is not exactly the most elegant neighborhood.But again the same applies for certain areas of Holland, if you pick Amsterdam, you can expect an incredibly compact living space for about 250,000 euros,, or any where between 1,500- 3,000 euros a month if u rent,,, it isn't unusual for it to be higher than the prices i quoted.. its all in the LOCATION  .. so that is why i was wondering if the prices in London depended on the Location..*

----------


## Katy

your right the east end has some pretty poor places. It just shows Blairs britain really, welath on one street then poor poverty down the road. It does depend on location your right. 

as for the episode i liked the bit with the downs sydrome get together and Billy was playng football with that becky girl. Hes just a big kid really.

----------


## parkerman

> *Mods this is a teeny bit off topic but I was just asking relevant questions to the topic of renting /buying a flat in London,,, ya know I am a dumb Yank so I gotta ask * 
> 
> 
> *Ok lemme ask ya this,, does the price of a flat cost less in East London ?? Since Walford is not exactly the most elegant neighborhood.But again the same applies for certain areas of Holland, if you pick Amsterdam, you can expect an incredibly compact living space for about 250,000 euros,, or any where between 1,500- 3,000 euros a month if u rent,,, it isn't unusual for it to be higher than the prices i quoted.. its all in the LOCATION  .. so that is why i was wondering if the prices in London depended on the Location..*


Parts of East London are run-down, parts are ok. The whole area however is becoming a very "in" area to move to, partly because it is so near to the City of London which is pushing prices up. Walford, particularly Albert Square, seems a reasonable area to move to. There are some nice houses there and it is fairly quiet and near a tube station. I would imagine the price of property there would be very high and well out of the reach of someone like Bradley.

----------


## Siobhan

Also Jodi, it is the deposit that kills people.. last night Bradley said they were looking for 3 months.. imagine if the price was in top range (Â£2000) that is a lot of month to shell out up front

----------


## crazygirl

rent is very expensive in london isnt it where i live its around &#163;70-&#163;100 a month! maybe they should move up north

----------


## parkerman

> rent is very expensive in london isnt it where i live its around Â£70-Â£100 a month! maybe they should move up north


They could move to Weatherfield...er...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

EE still using monopoly money then?

----------


## parkerman

Everyone apart from Bradley apparently. That's what comes of being the only inhabitant of Albert Square who works for a real bank I suppose.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What bank does he work for?

*UpWest*??

----------


## JustJodi

*Richie remember there is a black hole and theres and endless amount of dosh in it that the Mitchells and others seem to be getting at LOL* 

*I thought the scenes with the Downs Syndrome support group was great, and yes Billy is a big kid himself, no wonder those kids loved him.  Does any one want to SLAP Honey ?? She needs some serious counseling to get over this  after birth blues.....or is she truly not equipped to handle the baby ???*

----------


## JustJodi

*another place of residency is also empty, the place where CJ lived, its a tiny place, but good enuff for Bradley and Stacey to start out,, just a thought.*

----------


## Siobhan

> * Does any one want to SLAP Honey ?? She needs some serious counseling to get over this  after birth blues.....or is she truly not equipped to handle the baby ???*


With Honey, the bubble burst.. she wanted this perfect life with husband and baby to match.. you saw her in the first scenes with Petal, would not let her down and when she found that Petal had DS, she just wouldn't touch her.. Where did the inital love go? you can't just switch it on and off like that.. Honey needs a wake up call but so doesn't Peggy the way she behaves too...

----------


## *soap*star*

Oh My God- what's it gonna take for Ruby to finally WAKE UP? shes supposedly intelligent and just when we thought she'd twigged on last week she moves in with Sean ' the sleazeball' Slater. Chuffin' genius!
The following characters need a slap btw: Ruby, Sean, Honey, Patrick and Pauline.

----------


## parkerman

Also Sonia, Martin, Minty, Phil, Peggy, Ian, Jane, Dawn, Keith...come to think of it why not slap all of them while we're about it?

----------


## Dutchgirl

My heart broke when Honey showed the adoption leaflets.  You'll never know hoe one would react when you discover your child has Downs, but like the other parents said, it took some time.I felt so sorry for Billy. He will never leave Petal with other people, this must be the end of Honey and Billy.

----------


## littlemo

> My heart broke when Honey showed the adoption leaflets.  You'll never know hoe one would react when you discover your child has Downs, but like the other parents said, it took some time.I felt so sorry for Billy. He will never leave Petal with other people, this must be the end of Honey and Billy.


Yes, Billy is such a sweet dad. Ah I feel sorry for Honey. She was really desperate talking to the doctor last night, it must be really hard for her.  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

Good episode tonight. The Billy and Honey situation is tragic. But surely Honey couldn't have her baby adopted without Billy's consent? they are married. I don't know why they are acting like it could happen.

I'm really hoping Patrick is Denise's dad. They would make such a nice family. Why can't Patrick open his eyes about Yolande? I don't understand why he is being so cold, Yolande loves him. 

Funny scenes with Bradley and Sean tonight lol. Sean asking him if he wants chicken, him saying no, and piling it on anyway. Then there was that bit where Bradley was covering his ears when Stacey was talking about Mo and Bert lol. 

Ian what are you playing at?!

----------


## Siobhan

I think EE did a great job here with Billy.. it will bring the fathers movement in the right direction. Instead of agreeing with the mother, he took a stance and took the baby.. Well done Billy  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  as a father and husband you do have rights to your child regardless of how the mother feels.. Stick to your guns and don't let her win. You love this child and you can take care of her

Ruby  :Angry:  :Angry:  grow up.. playing house with a loser does not make you mature.. and her face when Sean said that Bradley and stacey should move in.. priceless  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  she is behaving like she is already married  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Well done to Billy for sticking by Petal, he loves that child and i think he will be a great dad, especially after seeing him with them kids at the support group, i like Honey and Billy together but i think he deffinatly did the right thing lastnight 

Ruby was not happy about Shaun's idea was she  :Lol:  as much as i dont like Shaun that was fab

Rest of the episode was boring, infact so boring i dont even remember it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That might be a blessing in disguise Vix!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

:EEK!:  You cant be serious what was Honey thinking Billy would do his nut if she had gone through with that, if she doesnt love Petal she should have left Billy at the pub he would have been fine there with Petal

----------


## EE Rocks

Great episode! OMG, what was Honey thinking trying to smother Petal? :EEK!:  Ruby/Sean stuff was good, nice to see Stacey and bradley. Ha ha mo was funny tonight, she always is imo though. Liked all the vic scenes, Ian and Jane were good tonight. I liked the Piano guy.

----------


## sarah21

Poor, poor Honey. She is so desperate and nobody seems to realise how bad she is. Ian is such an idiot. He uses his engagement party for his business contacts and he is setting up Jane for a very big fall. Who else would put up with him? Quite enjoyed it though. 

On the other hand, when Ruby goes, could she take the awful Dawn with her??

----------


## Johnny Allen

Jane throwing water on Ian, good on you girl he deserved it, had to laugh though you knew it was coming yet it was still funny. Honey and Billy, very moving storyline and well acted. My only annoyance was flaming Ruby thank goodness she's going.

----------


## EE Rocks

I really like Dawn, she soo pretty yet so unlucky in Love. That Rob is just messing her around, she can do much better. :Wub:

----------


## crazygirl

the picture of ian and jane behind the bar! ian with the smiley face and jane with a miserable run down face that made me howl  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## jane tennison

I have to say,am loving the friendship developing between Jane and Tanya.Great to have  proper adult mates.Lets hope it becomes something we see more of.Would love to see these two woman in the Vic talking about life,love and men.

----------


## JustJodi

*Last nights episode was good..not great but good..Sean needs some one to come along and kick him in the pants !!! He is such a jerk !!!*
*I really can not wait to see Jean back on our screen again.. I have a feeling if she sees Sean there is bound to have alot of tension,,* 

*Ian is up to something and I am sure that when Jane finds out.. that will be the straw that breaks the camels back...( I am talking about the adoption thingie )*

*What is Rob hiding ?? A five star hotel indeed.. Walfords best inn  most likely LOL*

----------


## Siobhan

I can't see Ian going through with the wedding.. this is Ian's way of payback... Why does he always have to do that???? he can never just confront a person and say "hey you did wrong, i am going to deal with this now" no!! instead he gets all like a weasel and sneaky  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## crazygirl

i think rob is hiding his wife!! 
there has been no spoilers on this at all which does surprise me has we find out about everything else but for some reason this one seems to be very low key

----------


## Nigella harman

> i think rob is hiding his wife!! 
> there has been no spoilers on this at all which does surprise me has we find out about everything else but for some reason this one seems to be very low key


 There has! :Thumbsup:    Spoiler:    His wifes the doctor whos recently joined!Im sure i read that last week in soaplife.

----------


## sarah21

> I really like Dawn, she soo pretty yet so unlucky in Love. That Rob is just messing her around, she can do much better.


Dawn is unlucky in love because she only goes for men who she thinks have money and looks. She is full of herself, totally shallow and deserves all she gets. Maybe next time, she could find herself someone who is single too. I can't see anything attractive in Dawn, probably because she is such a dislikable character. Nobody deserves to be lumbered with her.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Maybe next time, she could find herself someone who is single too. I can't see anything attractive in Dawn, probably because she is such a dislikable character. Nobody deserves to be lumbered with her.


She's being really naive, but thinks Rob is separated. I dont think that makes her a bad person and I like her character. More so now, than when she first arrived.

It was nice to see some Tanya and Max in it tonight. Ian is creeping me out at the mo, not sure what he's plotting with regards to Jane!!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

What a rubbish storyline this is for Jane & Ian ! We all know how its going to end, he is a wezeal and needs his head flushing again :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

it was good to see jean back! 
rob is a complete  :Moonie:  but dawn does deserve him!!
and has for bradley and stacey i just wish they would clear off somewhere and never come back

----------


## dddMac1

feel sorry for honey cause she is strugling to cope with having a Downs syndrome baby.Ian is up to something not sure what but the look he gave Jane the other night

----------


## Siobhan

> feel sorry for honey cause she is strugling to cope with having a Downs syndrome baby.Ian is up to something not sure what but the look he gave Jane the other night


Yeah, my heart went out to her last night. She can't help how she feels and it must be tough for her to say it as everyone has accepted Petal. She feels trapped and feels she has to choose between her husband that she does want and a baby she doesn't... 

Can't stand the whole Rob/Dawn storyline.. how boring.. it was obvious from the start he was married, only Dawn is clueless!! idiot

----------


## sarah21

> She's being really naive, but thinks Rob is separated. I dont think that makes her a bad person and I like her character. More so now, than when she first arrived.


I don't think Dawn is being naive at all. She is so full of herself she believes that she can have any man she wants. She is the Zoe replacement. Totally self centred. But with Zoe, at least she was young, Dawn is old enough to know exactly what is going on. A man only takes you to a hotel room and won't meet your family. She knows exactly what he is. Next, she will portray the poor badly done to Dawn. No doubt, she will want revenge. Pathetic character.

----------


## parkerman

I have just watched the Omnibus edition and one thing that occurred to me which I'd missed during the week. When Peggy walked out of Billy's shop and called "Taxi!" there was one there instantly. Do taxis drive round Albert Square all day on the off-chance that Peggy will call them?

And...how does Billy make any money out of that video shop? It's always closed!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I have just watched the Omnibus edition and one thing that occurred to me which I'd missed during the week. When Peggy walked out of Billy's shop and called "Taxi!" there was one there instantly. Do taxis drive round Albert Square all day on the off-chance that Peggy will call them?


Nope, they hover round Peggy on the off-chance that she will slip into the road so they can run the Poison Dwarf over.  :Thumbsup:  




> And...how does Billy make any money out of that video shop? It's always closed!


No idea.  His monthly rent must exceed his monthly turnover.  :Confused: 
Does he still sell videos or has he moved upwards to DVD's?  Maybe he's still selling old betamaxes?  :Confused:

----------


## parkerman

If he does sell old Betamaxes I might get round there. My old Betamax machine still works ok. :Cheer:

----------


## PR1811

I noticed also this week when Billy was walking out the Video shop to go and do something he didn't shut the door properly, he's lucky he had a video shop to come back to!  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

You probably wouldn't risk going in and stealing anything because there are too many taxis passing the door.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Billy only sells videos anyway, and seeing as video recorders are going out of fashion, it would be pointless stealing a cassette.  It would be like stealing a Commodore from Dixons.

----------


## parkerman

Talking of Billy...Do you think that one day he might get a story line which does not involve him having to choose between his wife and child?

----------


## Rovers Return

> No idea.  His monthly rent must exceed his monthly turnover. 
> Does he still sell videos or has he moved upwards to DVD's?  Maybe he's still selling old betamaxes?



Phil owns the  shop and it only sells DVD's now.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Talking of Billy...Do you think that one day he might get a story line which does not involve him having to choose between his wife and child....


....or indeed one which makes him seem like a village idiot.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Phil owns the  shop and it only sells DVD's now.


Then it should be renamed under Trade and Descriptions.

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, how annoying is that lawyer woman!

----------


## littlemo

> omg, how annoying is that lawyer woman!


I know! lol. I honestly can't imagine them together. She doesn't seem like Phil's type at all. Although I suppose Lisa was quite a strange choice as well. 

This isn't a spoiler. I can just see where it's heading.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I've not seen Stella.  Is she pint sized?

----------


## Siobhan

> omg, how annoying is that lawyer woman!


I felt sorry for her. Poor girl was over worked and just got her divorce through

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I think the woman talking to Billy and Honey had it spot on when she asked if Billy was really okay with it, its so obvious he isnt i feel really sorry for him it cant be nice having to chose between two people you really love

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Billy i really feel sorry for him he should just take the baby and kick Honey out. I'm liking Stella she is such a clutch

----------


## dddMac1

i feel sorry for Billy cause he is been forced to decide between honey and  petal who has downs syndrome on the outside but inside she is just a normal Baby girl and it's not fair how honey is making him choose

----------


## Siobhan

> i feel sorry for Billy cause he is been forced to decide between honey and  petal who has downs syndrome on the outside but inside she is just a normal Baby girl and it's not fair how honey is making him choose


I agree. He clearly loves both of them and is only going along with adoption to make honey happy.. I am glad he put his foot down on her going into a home. Hopefully honey will see sense soon

----------


## no1abbafan

Really getting tired of Sean Slater now, thought it was just the Ruby/Sean story I didn't like, but it's typical EE writers, bring in new characters (when they are young/goodlookin) and give us so much of them we get tired of them, (i.e. Slater girls, every storyline revolved around them at one stage) and forget about other characters, Pauline and Joe had the makings of a really good couple, but they gave Joe nothing to do, and now Wendy Richards is leaving, he has to go too.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think Joe would have been given anything to do, Wendy Richards didn't want to have Pauline remarry.. maybe when she goes Joe will get a better role

----------


## no1abbafan

He is leaving shortly after Wendy goes, writers say there is no place to take his character??

----------


## littlemo

Such a great episode. Great cliffhanger at the end. It was a classic! Watching it again at 10! 

I enjoyed the brother/sister stuff between Sean and Stacey, and Bradley being in the middle of that. It was quite funny at the end, when they found Pretti's shoe on the sofa, and then Ruby came in. Bradley was like, what?! lol. 

The Dawn stuff was good. Rob certainly likes to live dangerously doesn't he?! His wife working in the square, and Dawn living there. What is he like?!

The Phil/Stella thing was actually quite sweet, and funny with Ben and Abi. 

I loved seeing Stacey back to her old self tonight! Fabulous!

----------


## JustJodi

*Dumb question.............   Will there be an episode tomorrow nite since Childeren in Need is on Fri,, I am sure it has been posted some where,, but knowing me  i missed it*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Dumb question.............   Will there be an episode tomorrow nite since Childeren in Need is on Fri,, I am sure it has been posted some where,, but knowing me  i missed it*


No, there isnt an episode tomorrow night, but I think there is an hour long episode sometime soon instead (Im sure i read that  :Ponder:  ).

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> No, there isnt an episode tomorrow night, but I think there is an hour long episode sometime soon instead (Im sure i read that  ).


If so probably on Thursday?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I believe it is a normal episode on Thursday.

I think the hour-long episode is next Friday 24th, where   Spoiler:    Ruby leaves and the Fowler house goes up in flames.

----------


## Kim

All that I can say is how they've done tonights episode well; in the sense of messing it up!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I actually didn't think this was too bad this week. There was quite a bit of stuff going on and I thought it was quite good. I liked the stuff with Dawn/Rob, loved the bit where she smashed his window screen  :Big Grin:  Not scared to admit I am a bit of a Dawn fan  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Not scared to admit I am a bit of a Dawn fan  haha


same i havent been to keen on her in the past but this week she has grown on me.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I actually didn't think this was too bad this week. There was quite a bit of stuff going on and I thought it was quite good. I liked the stuff with Dawn/Rob, loved the bit where she smashed his window screen  Not scared to admit I am a bit of a Dawn fan  haha


I absolutely HATE Dawn.  I hate the character, I hate the actress, I hate the storyline with Rob and Dr Calendar Month.

Now as people know, I have barely tuned in to EE in recent months, and there are times when you boycott shows like I did with EE and worry it's all going to improve now that I have turned the show off my TV.  However it seems I have made an inspired move.  I caught a couple of episodes this week, and I found them horrendous.  Writing was so so weak and full of cliche after cliche, and using the same old awful characters.  That Stella solicitor is the worst portrayal of a solicitor I have ever seen on TV.  She is a combination of drippy Ruby and Honey (themselves both characters I find horrendous), which is a very bad representation of a solicitor - totally unconvincing.  If EE believe portraying solicitors as shrinking violets is the way forward, there really is no hope....

..and now the awful Ian and Phil feud seems to be starting up again, another attempt by the (plot > character) scriptwriters to make Ian nasty and evil and have Mr Beetroot portrayed as King Philip and an angel.  So so boring.

AXE AXE AXE!!!  Bring back the good old days and axe the current crap in front-of and behind the camera.  It's so awful.  No wonder Wendy Richard quit, I can't blame her.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I actually didn't think this was too bad this week. There was quite a bit of stuff going on and I thought it was quite good. I liked the stuff with Dawn/Rob, loved the bit where she smashed his window screen  Not scared to admit I am a bit of a Dawn fan  haha


im a dawn fan too only because when it comes to men im a sucker for love and naive too and i dont let them get away with hurting me , im like dawn in that way too

----------


## parkerman

> I absolutely HATE Dawn.  I hate the character, I hate the actress, I hate the storyline with Rob and Dr Calendar Month.
> 
> Now as people know, I have barely tuned in to EE in recent months, and there are times when you boycott shows like I did with EE and worry it's all going to improve now that I have turned the show off my TV.  However it seems I have made an inspired move.  I caught a couple of episodes this week, and I found them horrendous.  Writing was so so weak and full of cliche after cliche, and using the same old awful characters.  That Stella solicitor is the worst portrayal of a solicitor I have ever seen on TV.  She is a combination of drippy Ruby and Honey (themselves both characters I find horrendous), which is a very bad representation of a solicitor - totally unconvincing.  If EE believe portraying solicitors as shrinking violets is the way forward, there really is no hope....
> 
> ..and now the awful Ian and Phil feud seems to be starting up again, another attempt by the (plot > character) scriptwriters to make Ian nasty and evil and have Mr Beetroot portrayed as King Philip and an angel.  So so boring.
> 
> AXE AXE AXE!!!  Bring back the good old days and axe the current crap in front-of and behind the camera.  It's so awful.  No wonder Wendy Richard quit, I can't blame her.


Why don't you say what you mean, Richie, instead of all this pussy-footing around? Do you like Eastenders or not?  :Rotfl: 

You must admit there was one golden moment this week, when Winston was the centre of attraction. More time for Winston that's what I say.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I'm pleased Winston had a part to play.  I'm sure he was good.

I'm an EastEnders fan, but one who has loathed most of the output of the last 3-4 years.  I'll probably watch a few episodes as of next Thursday as they are kind of significant, but I won't watch regularly.

I'll watch the xmas day episode as well, again for obvious reasons.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Firstly, I just wanted to make a quick mention of the scene with Dawn and Rob on Tuesday. I thought it was great! I forgot to say last time. I think it's shaping up to be a good storyline, and if you've read the spoilers you'll know there's a lot more to come.  :Thumbsup:  

Tonight, loved the last scene with Jean. And yes I thought Ruby was good tonight, in parts. Thought it was funny and the laundrette when Pauline and Tanya were having a go at her. She seemed to be turning into a female version of Johnny Allen, for a minute there! lol. 

Loved Bradley as the good samaritan. He was being loyal to Stacey. He had a caring nature. Ah. Although I couldn't help thinking that Bradley would have been a bit more sympathetic considering his behaviour, when he was shut out of the Jean thing.

So looking forward to Thursday!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it was really good tonight. Best bits were the scenes with Jean in. The Sonia/Martin stuff was good, especially when Joe walked in on them haha and then Martin's towel dropping infront of Dot  :Lol:  Oh and i'm not a Ruby fan but had to laugh when Pauline told her off for slamming the washing machine door and then she did it again  :Lol:  haha I think it's starting to get quite good again, i'm really liking it at the moment!

----------


## sarah21

I agree with Richie Lecturer (we do sometimes)  :Lol:  EE is very predictable these days with extremely poor writing. You know what is going to happen before it happens. It has such a long way to go.  :Ponder:  The Martin dropping his towel outside the Branning's front room was a direct copy of Jamie a few years ago. Stupid, brainless, self obsessed Dawn throwing a brick through a car last week was pathetic. Just like self obsessed Zoe, blaming everyone else for her own problems.

Speaking of Dawn. She is such an appalling character, played by a very mediocre actress. Get rid please. Quickly.

----------


## Siobhan

How stupid can one girl be? or should I say desperate.. Sean clearly told Ruby that he didn't love her and that he only wants her money and she says she wants him back!!!! I would have kicked him out on his ass.. And who does she think she is? Everything has to be about her "did you tell your mum that I was with Sean now"... "I am with Sean so it is my problem too".. keep your nose out of it Ruby, you did more harm than good and Stacey is going to kick your ass 

Loving EE at the moment

----------


## parkerman

I thought last night's episode was one of the worst written contrived episodes of all time. First we had Grant's postcard being mistakenly delivered to Ian. How likely is that? Then we had two coincidentally overheard conversations (Ruby and Sean/Stacey; Ben and Phil/Peggy) and finally we had Joe having to go through Dot's house to fix the leak in Keith's. It's like it was written by a 10 year old who couldn't think of any other way to advance the plot other than by all these unlikely contrived coincidences.

Give me strength! :Wal2l:

----------


## PR1811

> I thought last night's episode was one of the worst written contrived episodes of all time. First we had Grant's postcard being mistakenly delivered to Ian. How likely is that? Then we had two coincidentally overheard conversations (Ruby and Sean/Stacey; Ben and Phil/Peggy) and finally we had Joe having to go through Dot's house to fix the leak in Keith's. It's like it was written by a 10 year old who couldn't think of any other way to advance the plot other than by all these unlikely contrived coincidences.
> 
> Give me strength!


lol, you were really have to scrape the bottom of the barrel for criticism at the end there.  :Lol:  

I do believe old houses used to have shared loft space and it's only recently that they have had to fill them in due to the fire hazard, if Joe found the leak was water running down the dividing wall it would make sense to check his wifes friends house who lives next door to make sure the problem isn't effecting her!

----------


## Mr Humphries

> I thought last night's episode was one of the worst written contrived episodes of all time. First we had Grant's postcard being mistakenly delivered to Ian. How likely is that? Then we had two coincidentally overheard conversations (Ruby and Sean/Stacey; Ben and Phil/Peggy) and finally we had Joe having to go through Dot's house to fix the leak in Keith's. It's like it was written by a 10 year old who couldn't think of any other way to advance the plot other than by all these unlikely contrived coincidences.
> 
> Give me strength!


Completely agree with you ! Mind you the new Executive Producer would not have been responsible for that rubbish ! I THINK  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

> lol, you were really have to scrape the bottom of the barrel for criticism at the end there.  
> 
> I do believe old houses used to have shared loft space and it's only recently that they have had to fill them in due to the fire hazard, if Joe found the leak was water running down the dividing wall it would make sense to check his wifes friends house who lives next door to make sure the problem isn't effecting her!


Oh yes, I should have realised that there is nothing wrong with Joe wanting to get in just as Sonia and Martin were at it. It probably happens all the time.

P.S. I forgot about Bradley knocking Ruby's bag over and finding Stacey's mother's address. Another one to add to the list!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Apart from the Stacey and Jean scenes, it was woeful last night, and that coming from their best writer.  Gillian Wright superbly underplayed the closing scene, but that was about as good as it got.

As others have said, the plots and the writing last night was so unimaginative.  Yet again they resort to these lazy and daft cliched moments, again and again and again.  Where is the imagination?  You knew what was going to happen with Martin in front of Dot (who sounded a bit frail last night, hope she's ok), you knew the leaky roof business would end up with Son and Martin getting caught, you knew hard-of-hearing Ben would overhear the conversation from 50 metres away, and you knew Bradley would find Jean's address by accidentally knocking over Ruby's bag.  Then to top it all off, _even we couldn't believe_ that the experienced postman inexplicably drops a postcard for the Mitchells through Ian's letterbox.  All so contrived and so 1992.  

Oh well, at least a certain someone has just minutes left on the Square.  :Cool:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Oh well, at least a certain someone has just minutes left on the Square.


Well thanks for that, cannot wait. The stroppy mare, as Tanya's putting it. I hope Jean will not do anything drastic, Stacey could simply not cope. Great acting there I agree.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Pauline should have put Ruby in that laundrette machine and stuck it on 50C.  She'd easily fit.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh another comment, I hate Ian for putting Jane through this big wedding disaster he obviously is planning. He has done his deal to Jane as well, sleeping with Grant is not an excuse for Jane, but she choose Ian, he must know this. His children will be suffering from all of this as well, shame on him. :Nono:

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night Ruby should not of told Jean that she was with sean cause of her mental health but in away i'm glad she knows now laughed when Pauline was having ago at her and she slammed the door

----------


## tammyy2j

What an idiot is Ruby can't wait for her to leave

----------


## PR1811

What a bitch Ruby was before she left!

So the question is _what_ did Sean do that made him have to leave?!

----------


## littlemo

> What a bitch Ruby was before she left!
> 
> So the question is _what_ did Sean do that made him have to leave?!


Not a spoiler, but I think there's something weird about Jean and the relationship she has with Sean. As I said on the Bradley/Stacey thread, I think there's a good chance Jean might have tried something on sexually with him. Yuk! 

Really felt for a Sean tonight, when he was crying! The episode changed my opinion of him completely!  

Glad Ruby's gone, she behaved like a cow! 

Loving Stacey and Sean even more.

And good set up of the Pauline/Martin situation.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes, it was good to see another side to Sean. Its too one dimensional to have people completely bad. This shows that what made him a bully and stalking Jake and going after Ruby's money and all the rest of it is his bad relationship with Jean. I used to like Ruby, even up to yesterday's episode. Though i thought it was stupid of her to interfere, I assumed she meant well until the very end when she made Sean choose and started ranting about the wealth - then I really started to hate her. 

It's good that Jean knows the truth, she has a right to but Ruby should have listened to Bradley and not interfered. It's not her concern. I was a bit angry at Sean for throwing her father's ashes inher face, that was cruel but I muist admit she was being selfish and insensitive. I wonder whatmade Sean change his mind, I mean if oney was really all he caredabout he would have gone with Ruby but he stayed with Stacey.

----------


## littlemo

I think Stacey comes before money, with Sean. They have such a special relationship. I love them! God I'm starting to love Sean now, where did that come from?! lol.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A great episode tonight...i felt Ruby was being so spiteful to Stacey at the end...it was horrible Sean throwing Johnny's ashes at her like that though but Ruby was being so stuck up...her exit wasn't that amazing, but it was good.

The woman who plays Jean is such a brilliant actress, her scenes with Stacey and Sean really stood out for me tonight.

I liked the Phil/Stella scenes tonight too, i think Phil and Stella would make a nice couple...it was a shame their date ended in a disaster though because of Ben's phone call! How could Ben do that?! Now Phil doesn't know why Stella left in such a hurry!  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I liked the Phil/Stella scenes tonight too, i think Phil and Stella would make a nice couple...it was a shame their date ended in a disaster though because of Ben's phone call! How could Ben do that?! Now Phil doesn't know why Stella left in such a hurry!


I'm sure he'll find out though, eventually! Stella's being a bit stupid over the situation, she should just tell Phil. If one comment from Ben is going to put her off, she's not very strong willed.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ruby really is a cow what was she like at the end shouting in the square " I dont need any of you im johnny allens daughter" yeah well maybe someone should show her how well that worked out for him and her mum and sister

sean on the other hand just proved that blood is thicker than wealth

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Not a spoiler, but I think there's something weird about Jean and the relationship she has with Sean. As I said on the Bradley/Stacey thread, I think there's a good chance Jean might have tried something on sexually with him. Yuk!


i dont think it has anything to do with jean trying it on with sean after their dad died although i could be wrong, i think it could be something simple like he blames himself for his dads death therefore his mums breakdown and thats why he went away to the army to try to do something that would have made his dad proud : just a hunch :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Now Phil doesn't know why Stella left in such a hurry!


Stella and ex-alcoholics don't go together.  Stella saw the error of her ways and left to hook up with her mate Carl Ling.   :Cool: 

As for Ruby, well her departure is cause for a .......


...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y70V-PKzks"]CELEBRATION[/ame]  :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i do have to say i am shocked that stacy was so calm at ruby when her and sean got home i read somewhere stacey slapped her but never happened, would have been good to watch the final destruction of the best of friends.

----------


## CrazyLea

> Really felt for a Sean tonight, when he was crying! The episode changed my opinion of him completely!


Sean was really good tonight! He is definately, for me, becoming a really good, strong character.
you could be right baout hte sexual stuff, as he did seem really dismissive whenever she hugged or touched him. I think that would make a great storyline!

Glad Ruby went. I liked her, up until tonight. She was a complete bitch to Stacey for NO reason!!!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Glad Ruby went. I liked her, up until tonight. She was a complete bitch to Stacey for NO reason!!!!!


I know, I don't know how Ruby had the right to have a go at Stacey. Stacey's the one that should have been mad! Pity Bradley wasn't there, he could have given her a piece of his mind. Where was he? Did he just stay upstairs? 

It's good that Bradley's giving Stacey and Sean space, but I hope he was there for Stacey afterwards.

----------


## JustJodi

*My partner was like I thought Stacey would have slapped the poop out of Ruby,, I was hoping the same thing, but did any one notice ( maybe i am reading or seeing too much in this ) how Jean was with Sean and how he cringed at her touch and told her not to touch him ????? what is going on with this ???I am hoping that his meeting with Jean will also give us some insight as to why Sean is the way he is now,,,Those 3 are the only decent characters worth watching this evening.* 
*Sean should have dumped the cremains on Rubys head..but glad she is gone,, whahoooo... * 

*Did any one notice the crappola that Ian is pulling on jane now........ a text msg sent from him but pretending its Grant,, * 

*Ben will fess up, he always does,,,* 

*Do not even get me started on the dumb   Martin and Sonia  thing,,*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no bradley got kicked out of the house earlier on in the episode remember, ruby on her high horse when he was sticking up for stacy saying she should have stayed out of it he told him to get out of her house

----------


## littlemo

> no bradley got kicked out of the house earlier on in the episode remember, ruby on her high horse when he was sticking up for stacy saying she should have stayed out of it he told him to get out of her house


Yeah, what did you think of that scene? was there a point to it?! I think he should have either been properly part of the episode, or not in it at all. It just felt like it was just slot in at the last minute??

In fact they haven't really made much of them all living in the house together. There hasn't really been any signs that it's been difficult. They just happen to be there. What has been the point?

Loved Stacey and Sean's relationship tonight. So sweet! When Sean was breaking down, and he was struggling to keep his emotions in, in front of her, and then he just balled his eyes out. It's like he's protecting her.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah, what did you think of that scene? was there a point to it?! I think he should have either been properly part of the episode, or not in it at all. It just felt like it was just slot in at the last minute??
> 
> In fact they haven't really made much of them all living in the house together. There hasn't really been any signs that it's been difficult. They just happen to be there. What has been the point?
> 
> Loved Stacey and Sean's relationship tonight. So sweet! When Sean was breaking down, and he was struggling to keep his emotions in, in front of her, and then he just balled his eyes out. It's like he's protecting her.


 Yeah,it has been pretty pointless having him living there!Thank god hes going back to the "bosom" of his family tonight!!!! :Lol:  Dot and Jim ROCK!WHO the hell was that girl who was shouting her mouth off tonight?Talk about a total charachter change,how bizzarre,and it was quite dissapointing,Stacey wouldnt have A-Taken that crap!B-Let Ruby go so easily!Wierd!!!And finally Jean!My god,she scared me tonight,im now totally confused by her illness,can she control it,?But she without doubt stole that episode tonight!!!After tonight i would say shes the best actress(closely followed by Denise Fox and Tanya(If she ever gets any air time!!)And the best new bad guy!!!She totally creeped me out tonight!!!WOW! :EEK!:   :Thumbsup:  I hope the best actress awards next year are given to one of those 3(Jean,Denise or Tanya!)Brilliant!.And weve got Shirly Wicks coming! :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

What a really good episode last night.. Jodi, you are right, the scenes with Jean/Sean and Stacey were excellent!! I did feel sorry for sean a bit last night but I was secretly hoping while his mum had him in the bathroom she might have washed him. When he broke down on the way home, my heart went out to him

Ruby telling Stacey she can have sean and will take him away from her and when sean said he would go, she had this "i told you so" look on her face which was wiped off very very quickly when he threw the ashes at her.. "I am Johnny Allen Daughter, What are you looking at" .. such a bitch

----------


## parkerman

Yet another amazing coincidence tonight. Phil's phone ringing just at the point he had gone to the loo. Amazing!

----------


## Siobhan

> Yet another amazing coincidence tonight. Phil's phone ringing just at the point he had gone to the loo. Amazing!


ah come on Parkerman.. it is a soap, it has to happen this way or there would be no storylines at all

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Given some of the storylines lately, that might not be a bad thing!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I am just going to try and sumarise what I am going to say..

I think the last minute character change was total and utter rubbish! I mean come on they been best friends for ages and suddenly she just 'never liked her' and got 'sick of her'.. Wtf?! Just like that?! Call that explosive? AGAIN?! I am really getting fed up of this!!  :Angry:   :Wal2l: 

I think the Sean/Jean/Stacey storyline is fab. Especially between Sean and Jean tonight.. It was great to see another side of Sean, fab.!

Sonia and Martin.. absoloutly pointless!! Why ruin something good?! I can see another 'explosive' stopryline to come..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Angry: 

What's with Ian and Grant thing?! Save it for another episode when things are even lower as it is!!

I agree with parkerman tbh!! So predictable too!!

EDIT: + what is going on with Phil and Stella?! Pur-leaseee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Katy

i quite like Phil and Stella, if only the milkybar kid would leave them alone. I thought the whole episode was good even Pauline which im surprised about. Her tone with Martin was fab. Finally Rubys gone, Hurray!!!!!!!! We can all forget about her stupid screwed up face and poor acting abilitys.

----------


## Siobhan

> i quite like Phil and Stella, if only the milkybar kid would leave them alone.


Yeah what is it with that kid?? I understand he lost his mum and dad but he didn't want to be near Phil and now he only wants it to be him and phil??? Make up your mind kid!!! I understand kid get jealous when the parent gets a new partner but he is a bit OTT

----------


## x Amby x

i thought that Ruby acted like a total bitch in last nights episode! That sudden change of personality was rubbish and for her to start saying she never liked Stacey, after all that Stacey did for her after everything she went through with her dad and Juley! Loved it when Sean threw the ashes at her! just what she deserved to be honest! And i mean like Sean was going to choose her over Stacey!

----------


## Jojo

> Yet another amazing coincidence tonight. Phil's phone ringing just at the point he had gone to the loo. Amazing!


 My phone ALWAYS rings when I go to the loo - bugs the heck out of me.  Its like theres a hidden camera or something!! That or someone knocks on the door  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Great Ruby is gone hooray all i need know is for pointless Sonia and Martin to go

----------


## Skits

as ruby was leaving in the black cab last night, the song another one bites the dust came into my head and i kept laughing aloud, i don't know why really just that i'm a bit strange.

what's going to happen to scarlett's and the house now?

----------


## Siobhan

> as ruby was leaving in the black cab last night, the song another one bites the dust came into my head and i kept laughing aloud, i don't know why really just that i'm a bit strange.
> 
> what's going to happen to scarlett's and the house now?


Knowing that cow she will sell the house so Sean/Stacey will have no where to live.. I am sure she will get someone to manage the club.. doesn't she also own minty place and max's place?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i quite like Phil and Stella, if only the milkybar kid would leave them alone.


Yes, but..

_The Milkybar Kid is strong and tough,
And only the best is good enough,
The cheesiest brief, the Geordie tart,
'My dad's romances are awful',
Kathy was a star!_

Clearly Ben doesn't think anyone lives upto Kathy.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> My phone ALWAYS rings when I go to the loo - bugs the heck out of me.  Its like theres a hidden camera or something!! That or someone knocks on the door


When you pick up the phone after returning from the bog, do you say "Hel-loo"?

Tonight is the beginning of the end for   Spoiler:    Laundrette Lady.  
Prepare for the end of the Fowler house as we've known it (well some of us  :Embarrassment:   ) for 21 years.  :Crying:

----------


## Jojo

> When you pick up the phone after returning from the bog, do you say "Hel-loo"?
> 
> Tonight is the beginning of the end for   Spoiler:    Laundrette Lady.  
> Prepare for the end of the Fowler house as we've known it (well some of us   ) for 21 years.


  :Rotfl: 

Nah - I wait for them to phone back again lol

It will be sad, but from what I've seen of the storyline, its almost a fitting end (finally!) for one of the longer standing residents in Albert Square...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:Lol:  LMAO!! You have just got to love Bobby!! I think he's the best character + actor there!!  :Lol:  An award for him lmao!! I was laughing out loud loads!!

Trust Ian to miss the most important message.. just so typical  :Angry:  Who on earth would buy a new phone and throw it away?! Least take the SIM card and throw that away  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

What was Darren on about to Mickey  :Lol:  He really did sound like Sir Alan Sugar. Good stuff!

Was suprised to see Ruby acting so quickly.. I HATE what EE have done to Ruby and Stacey.. just disgraceful. Like Sean and Stacey though x

I never seen Pauline's stairs before so I was amazed  :Lol:  Trust her to be there when it happens and hearing all of it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wasn't it amazing how Betty stayed so still and silent for soo long (Must have pressed the off button  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 

Never expected the fire scene though.. (didn't read spoilers) I want to see what happens next but not going to!! Might spoil the only fun I get!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

A very disappointing episode. I was expecting it to be a lot better.

----------


## Abbie

Well i was shocked at the end, since ive stayed away from spoilers and didnt know what was going to happen, althought apart from the end their wasnt much to the episode, and i was a bit dissapointed.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it would have been good if EE let ruby leave with her and stacy still friends cos they two have been trough too much to just throw the whole friendship away, even though she did turn into a cow

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> it would have been good if EE let ruby leave with her and stacy still friends cos they two have been trough too much to just throw the whole friendship away, even though she did turn into a cow


I *HATE* EE -bosses, people, writers, whoeverfor- what they done to their 'friendship'. I can't believe that's the best they come up with.. so much for 'dramatic storyline'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Oh yeah that was dramatic alright  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> A very disappointing episode. I was expecting it to be a lot better.


I agree Chris.  I thought it was terrible, really awful.

I'm off to bed now but I'll post my frustrated thoughts up tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> LMAO!! You have just got to love Bobby!! I think he's the best character + actor there!!  An award for him lmao!! I was laughing out loud loads!!


Oh for me the scenes with Bobby in, were by far the best parts of the show tonight! Laughed out loud when he came to the door, dressed as up as princess.

Apart from that found tonight both depressing and difficult (nearly changed channels twice) viewing.....Pauline - it will be a blessed relief when she finally goes....and she'll thankfully be finally out of her misery.

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> LMAO!! You have just got to love Bobby!! I think he's the best character + actor there!!  An award for him lmao!! I was laughing out loud loads!!
> 
> Trust Ian to miss the most important message.. just so typical  Who on earth would buy a new phone and throw it away?! Least take the SIM card and throw that away 
> 
> What was Darren on about to Mickey  He really did sound like Sir Alan Sugar. Good stuff!
> 
> Was suprised to see Ruby acting so quickly.. I HATE what EE have done to Ruby and Stacey.. just disgraceful. Like Sean and Stacey though x


I totally agree with you. Princess Bobby :Wub:  Aww.. I wonder how he'll feel about that when he's in his teens. Pure comical geniusness.

I thought there's be a lot more to Stacey & Ruby's friendship too.. But I'm enjoying seeing the vulnerable side to Sean.

----------


## alan45

> A very disappointing episode. I was expecting it to be a lot better.


 Wernt we all. It was supposed to be so wonderful I thought I would give EE another whirl. Big mistake. The bit where they were all dissing Pauline was so contrived. It reminded me of all those head to head episodes where they have to people talking for the whole episode just to cover holes in the plots and give background to some convoluted story.

The worst bit was when ever they noticed the fire and the barrow boy rushed over to the house and say 'My Mum's in there'. Eh?????  This is the same house he had left a short time earlier after bad mouthing his mother because he thought she was away out. Has he developed X-ray vision???.

Bad bit of continuity there in EE land. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The worst bit was when ever they noticed the fire and the barrow boy rushed over to the house and say 'My Mum's in there'. Eh?????  This is the same house he had left a short time earlier after bad mouthing his mother because he thought she was away out. Has he developed X-ray vision???.


I think we are supposed to believe that Martin knew his mum must be inside the inferno, because he heard Betty the pooch barking.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well yeah that was the original plan since we were suppose to believe that they all believed she was out walking betty while they were in the house talking about her

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I think we are supposed to believe that Martin knew his mum must be inside the inferno, because he heard Betty the pooch barking.


What, in a crowded and noisy street / market stall zone?  Give over.

----------


## alan45

> What, in a crowded and noisy street / market stall zone?  Give over.


 You can hardly hear Betty barking behind a wet newspaper at the best of times. The scriptwriters messed up. SIMPLE :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pinkbanana

> You can hardly hear Betty barking behind a wet newspaper at the best of times. The scriptwriters messed up. SIMPLE


Im NOT arguing with you two about it, Im simply answering the question how did he knew his mum was inside the house.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

> ah come on Parkerman.. it is a soap, it has to happen this way or there would be no storylines at all


Yes, to an extent that is true, Siobhan, but the Eastenders' coincidences are usually just so contrived as to be completely unbelievable. They happen in Coronation Street too of course, but somehow they are much more believable as they are worked in to the story in a much better way and seem to occur much more naturally. In Eastenders they are just thrown deliberately to move the story forward without any thought to a convincing reason for it happening.

Incidentally, I loved the way Pauline's cigarette jumped out of the ashtray to start the fire. It was though someone was pulling on a string at the other end. I was, like others, also completely mystified as to why Marti should have though his mother was inside when, as far as he knew, she definitely wasn't.

----------


## alan45

> Im NOT arguing with you two about it, Im simply answering the question how did he knew his mum was inside the house.


 No arguements here Parkerman. Surely they could have come up with something remotely realistice :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yes, to an extent that is true, Siobhan, but the Eastenders' coincidences are usually just so contrived as to be completely unbelievable. They happen in Coronation Street too of course, but somehow they are much more believable as they are worked in to the story in a much better way and seem to occur much more naturally. In Eastenders they are just thrown deliberately to move the story forward without any thought to a convincing reason for it happening.


I think you are spot on there.  

This week was a good example of the two shows.  I don't want to prattle on about EE's main rival but, Danny Baldwin comes home as normal, disappointed after losing a darts match, finds his ex-wife and son in bed.  I hate the storyline personally but I thought the surprise of Danny finding out was well done indeed - just sudden and without cliche techniques.

Now last night's EE, well where do you start for unrealistic things...

First of all, Joe takes batteries out of the smoke alarm.  I almost turned off at this point, as you just knew there would be a fire. 

And then for the rest of the episode.  Pauline's descent into depression and doom was being signposted with all the skill and subtlety of a baseball bat applied to the skull. 

Pauline feeling a lot better after talking to her son, then within half an hour was contemplating suicide - *yet another* case of the plot overthrowing character.  And what was with the feet walking up the stairs????  

The discussion round the table with Dot, Joe, Sonia and Martin: blimey how far fetched and staged can you get?  Discussing Pauline's 'state' over tea using Lou's old tea-set, and Joe suspecting Pauline of being depressed - how does he know?  When did he suddenly become a doctor?     

Finally to Pauline packing her belongings.  No way would Pauline leave her life-long home, and not just at the spur of the moment either, or slip of a tongue in Martin's case.  She would not even consider it.  Totally out of character again.



It's a shame, because I saw Thursday's episode and there were parts of which that I rather enjoyed.  However last night summed up everything that is wrong with modern day EastEnders.  It should have been a memorable episode.  Instead I saw it as poorly written rubbish....

..and I haven't even discussed Miller 'comedy', wooden Ben and Stella the most ridiculous brief in history, Evil Ian ( personality transplant again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) - as if Jane would go to the park.  That text business was so cliched as well at the end.  Just an hour of awfulness all round.


Back to my D-Train CD.....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Im NOT arguing with you two about it, Im simply answering the question how did he knew his mum was inside the house.


Hey don't take it personally.  I meant no offence, sorry if you felt I did.  :Smile:

----------


## PR1811

> Incidentally, I loved the way Pauline's cigarette jumped out of the ashtray to start the fire. It was though someone was pulling on a string at the other end.


*sigh*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The cigarette was balanced on the ashtray, as time passed the burning end in the tray burns away making it lighter than the filter end, eventually it tips off.

----------


## parkerman

> First of all, Joe takes batteries out of the smoke alarm.  I almost turned off at this point, as you just knew there would be a fire.


Yes, why did he take the batteries out of the smoke alarm? Did they even bother to give a reason for this gross piece of negligence?

Also, did Jane not think it a bit strange to get a text from Grant, who is in Portugal, telling her to meet him in a park in Walford?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I imagine (guess) it was going off (most smoke alarms bleep occasionally when the battery was dying) so he took the battery out and didn't replace it.  Its main purpose though was....

..a plot device.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Also, did Jane not think it a bit strange to get a text from Grant, who is in Portugal, telling her to meet him in a park in Walford?


yeah i was thinking that & also why didnt she check the number...but then i remebered that she deleted grants number....(i think?)

----------


## PR1811

It was going off when Joe pulled the battery out of it, but there was no explanation as to why it was going off. Why they even showed that they had one was a bit of a mystery.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It was going off when Joe pulled the battery out of it, but there was no explanation as to why it was going off. Why they even showed that they had one was a bit of a mystery.


As I say, it was a typical EE plot device, i.e. the scriptwriters assume their audience has an IQ of 14, when in actual fact it's nearer 140.  Why else do they do these silly 'state-the-obvious' things?  :Confused:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, one more thing. Why would Ruby have left her dad's ashes behind? Wouldn't she have taken them with her?

Nice touch, though, Sean throwing them at her...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

How did that fire start i wasnt looking at the screen at the point then i look up and smoke has filled the house, i was watching repeat yesterday but i had to go out to a show before it even got to fridays episode so still missed it

----------


## Siobhan

> How did that fire start i wasnt looking at the screen at the point then i look up and smoke has filled the house, i was watching repeat yesterday but i had to go out to a show before it even got to fridays episode so still missed it


Pauline lit up one of Dot's cigs and she left it in the ashtray while she went to pack. Cig fell on rags and started the fire

----------


## PR1811

Another thing, why did she take a Taxi at all? She has passed her driving test and her dad had bought her a car, remember when she drove to their old house to pick up some stuff and bumped in to Stacey?

I guess her car was still sitting at the house in Essex with the house lights still on and Johnny's broken bottles of Vodka smashed in his office... There is probably some mouldy scones still sitting in the kitchen next to the daffodils. Not to mention Danny's body buried in the back garden...

----------


## parkerman

She had to take a taxi because that's how we know she's left...in the back of a black cab. It's traditional.  :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> The worst bit was when ever they noticed the fire and the barrow boy rushed over to the house and say 'My Mum's in there'. Eh?????  This is the same house he had left a short time earlier after bad mouthing his mother because he thought she was away out. Has he developed X-ray vision???.
> 
> Bad bit of continuity there in EE land.


Totally agree!! I thought the same thing too :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> The discussion round the table with Dot, Joe, Sonia and Martin: blimey how far fetched and staged can you get?  Discussing Pauline's 'state' over tea using Lou's old tea-set, and Joe suspecting Pauline of being depressed - how does he know?  When did he suddenly become a doctor?


Yup.. in *her* house.. on *her* table.. using her tea-set  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(It's amazing how my media lessons make me look into things more.. + I actually agree with Alan and Richie  :EEK!:  :Lol: )

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Sorry, one more thing. Why would Ruby have left her dad's ashes behind? Wouldn't she have taken them with her?
> 
> Nice touch, though, Sean throwing them at her...


Shame he didn't stick the urn on her head, and she walks blindly into the path of her black cab......

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Pauline lit up one of Dot's cigs and she left it in the ashtray while she went to pack. Cig fell on rags and started the fire


Also very corny after Pauline lit one up and started the fire that Joe turns round to look at the house, then Dot realises she hasn't got her fags.  Dear oh dear.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Also very corny after Pauline lit one up and started the fire that Joe turns round to look at the house, then Dot realises she hasn't got her fags.  Dear oh dear.


 Everything laid on with a trowel just in case someone missed it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

A much better episode tonight I thought. Glad there was no Bradley & Stacey. If anyone's rammed down our throats it's those two. Best scenes were the ones with Pauline in and i'm liking that Stella aswell. Sure i've seen Jane's mum before? Wasn't she on some kids tv show years ago where she had her own dog and a little aeroplane?? haha ?  :Confused:

----------


## alan45

> Sure i've Jane's mum before? Wasn't she on some kids tv show years ago where she had her own dog and a little aeroplane?? haha ?


 Was she not Nurse Gladys Emmanuel in open all hours???

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not sure alan i've never seen that  :Smile:  I think she may have been on a few things though.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Was she not Nurse Gladys Emmanuel in open all hours???


She was indeed. She was the object of Arkwright's (sp?) desire!  :Love:  

She was also the woman who flew a spotty plane around the country, and had a smart ass dog called Pippin who could do everything from scuba diving to answering the phone (think children's progs like that have alot to answer for, personally  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).

Shame she is only in it for this week. Think she could give Pat/Peggy a run for their money in the battle axe stakes!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Pipin  :EEK!:  No it can't be he can it  :EEK!:  Didn't even recongnise her one bit!!  :Lol:  My brother loves that show  :Lol: 

Anyways... I thought tonight's episode was awful!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She was also the woman who flew a spotty plane around the country, and had a smart ass dog called Pippin who could do everything from scuba diving to answering the phone (think children's progs like that have alot to answer for, personally  ).


lmao that's the one!  :Rotfl:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well that was almost as bad as Friday's.  

You just knew Pauline would get her words in before Martin and Joe revealed all (of course Pauline heard what they had to say on Friday).

Why is Dot worried about what was said in the Fowler living room on Friday?  She was the only one who defended her.  She has nothing to feel guilty about.

Why is Ian continuing to play games with the Mitchells, hours after his close Aunt almost dies in a fire?  Surely he would stay with Pauline until she is about to leave hospital?

And finally, once again EE don't do subtle.  Pauline's dark thoughts expressed in a dark blackened living room.  Pfff, typical.

On a bright ending, Melissa Suffield was very good as the troublesome Lucy Beale (mark IV?).  She has impressed me from what I have seen of her so far.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i'm liking that Stella aswell.


I prefer Kronenberg myself.  :Cool: 




> Sure i've seen Jane's mum before? Wasn't she on some kids tv show years ago where she had her own dog and a little aeroplane?? haha ?


Wasn't EastEnders was it?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Wasn't EastEnders was it?


LMAO that was a good one Richie, gotta admit  :Rotfl:   :Cool:

----------


## alan45

> And finally, once again EE don't do subtle.  Pauline's dark thoughts expressed in a dark blackened living room.  Pfff, typical.


They cant do subtle. The fanbase wouldnt understand

----------


## Pinkbanana

> They cant do subtle. The fanbase wouldnt understand


As an enders fan, I find that comment deeply patronising. :Mad:

----------


## alan45

> As an enders fan, I find that comment deeply patronising.


 Sorry it wasnt meant to patronise you :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

I really liked Lauren and Lucy tonight!and my god,Tanya got a few lines!Its a miracle!!!I agree Stacey has been on too much lately.Its really nice to see the other girls and how refreshing!!! :Bow:  All getting hammered with a stripper in the back room! :Thumbsup:  Nurse Gladys!(Didnt catch her name and dont want to!shes Nurse Gladys to me and thats that!!!)Hurrah,even though she does look as though shes gonna be an old battleaxe!! :EEK!:  As for the original battleaxe!Pauline,shame on you! :Ninja:

----------


## LostVoodoo

can i just ask, coz i think i missed something. the bit when the doctor went into Pauline's room, i just heard him say "your husband? your son?" to her and Pauline said no, did we actually hear what he was talking about to her?

----------


## Siobhan

> can i just ask, coz i think i missed something. the bit when the doctor went into Pauline's room, i just heard him say "your husband? your son?" to her and Pauline said no, did we actually hear what he was talking about to her?


nobody did.. he said he has something to say to her and then next thing Martn went into the room and pauline was gone

----------


## Nigella harman

I think we were meant to think thats when he was telling her about her   Spoiler:    fake  brain tumour,but i think really he said to her,"Youre fine,you can go home!".

----------


## xStephaniex

i think the pauline storyline is really sad. i missed the end of the episode lastnight when she was talking to martin and joe, but maybe thats why she left the hospital scared of what the doctor had told her?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Time for moan number 1,342...

Surely Martin and Joe realise that if Pauline had a real brain tumour, she would only have been discharged from hospital after several tests (to be sure) or even radiotherapy, making future appointments e.g. counselling, took home medication, and all that only after the doctor had called in the family to reveal the diagnosis.  And no way would they just allow Pauline to return home on the bus.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Speaking to a friend on the phone earlier who is slowly dying from an inoperable brain tumour herself, she thought the whole thing was totally inconsiderate and badly done.

----------


## sarah21

Yes but Pauline is lying, so it isn't badly done. As for the lack of tests, I'm sure one of the family becomes very suspicious, very soon.....

Pauline really is being a wicked old witch. Fancy putting your family through the worry of thinking you're dying to keep her son at her side. Selfish beyond words.

Enjoyed the hen party scenes. Jane is such a good mum to Lucy and knows exactly how to put Ian in his place. Speaking of mums, Jane's mum is a force to be reckoned with. I liked her.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yes but Pauline is lying, so it isn't badly done. As for the lack of tests, I'm sure one of the family becomes very suspicious, very soon.....


Pauline isn't stupid though and women of that age still tend to see doctors as gods and would have done as she was told.  I also hated Pauline's behaviour in the hospital, giving everyone the evils.  I'm sorry but I just don't buy it that she would behave that way, I know she is a miserable old moo, and irritating at times, but she would be upset, not vengeful.  Pauline would surely know it would only be a matter of time before her lie came out.  With an inoperable brain tumour, you normally have five years to live at the most (my friend has three), and she will slowly get weaker (symptoms such as losing ability to walk, or even losing use of an arm) even within months of diagnosis.  Pauline's not dumb - she knows that when her family find out, she may well lose them forever so the debacle about Martin and Sonia getting back together would pale into insignificance.

----------


## dddMac1

can't believe Lauren and Lucy got drunk .it was dificult to tell whether Pauline was telling the truth or not.

----------


## Katy

i thought it was good last night, apart from the pauline scenes. Lucy was so funny, i well thought she was going to be sick when Jane was trying to get her up the stars. Janes mum, or Aunty Mabel as we should call her was funny. I havent seen her in anything since fat friends.

----------


## Joy2286

Didn't enjoy last night's episode as much cos my two fave characters weren't in it but having said that I did enjoy the hen night scenes- especially with Lucy and Lauren- was it me or did anyone else think they were looking at the new Ruby and Stacey?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I did enjoy the hen night scenes- especially with Lucy and Lauren- was it me or did anyone else think they were looking at the new Ruby and Stacey?


Oh god I think we could do without a new Ruby. lol

Well I thought tonight's episode was one of the best in ages. Loved practically all of it. Pauline scenes were the best once again  :Smile:  and drunken Pat  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  it was a nice epi..

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well I thought tonight's episode was one of the best in ages. Loved practically all of it. Pauline scenes were the best once again  and drunken Pat   it was a nice epi..


Loved Pauline last night, she really is heartless, and seems to be losing it. Putting Martin through all that, just to keep him away from Sonia. Talk about the mother from hell!!!

Love Pat - wish she was more involved in a storyline (last main one for her was the Patrick one  :Sick:  Still having recurring nightmares over that!!! lol), as she just seems very much in the background these days... :Sad:

----------


## kayuqtuq

I never thought Pauline would stoop so low, she's completely off her trolley.  I can't wait until Martin and Joe find out she's been lying to them.  Btw, where's Rebecca during all this?  Dot's looking after Betty the dog, who's looking after Rebecca?

Carol   :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

I think Betty is looking after Rebecca. :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

Whoa, my hubby was the only one who saw the whole Pauline thing coming!!!!!!!!!!! She has stooped the lowest of low, but all in all it was a great episode.

Every one was wondering about Rebecca, but where was she in the smoke filled house ??? Did they totally forget about her, not one word, not one word was mentioned about her well being, she also should have been on that gurney taking  Pauline out from smoke inhalation,, Gawd EE goofed yet again.

Now I am curious to see HOW Martin and Joe find out that Pauline was telling porkies !!!!!
She may not have a brain tumour but she is sure off her rocker !!!!

----------


## Joy2286

I think they're working on the premise that Rebecca was at school when the fire happened  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> I think they're working on the premise that Rebecca was at school when the fire happened


Had Rebecca not gone to other relatives? She wasn't in the house all day, wasn't there when they were having the chat around the table while Pauline listened so why would she be there when the fire started?

----------


## Joy2286

Joe took her to school before he took Pauline for that coffee

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Love Pat - wish she was more involved in a storyline (last main one for her was the Patrick one  Still having recurring nightmares over that!!! lol), as she just seems very much in the background these days...


Couldn't agree more.  A great character who is sadly criminally underused these days.   :Sad: 

In defence of EE I think Rebecca was at school when the fire broke out, though I haven't heard much about who is looking after her now.

But...

Pauline and Ian turning evil, how awful.  Not the Pauline and Ian I've known since 1985.  Pauline is a miserable old moo, but not a cold calculating monster.  She would never go to these lengths to keep Sonia and Martin apart.  Didn't buy her 'justification' speech, and I don't buy the storylining of this at all.  If perhaps she told Martin she had a tumour at the spur of the moment e.g. as he's about to reveal all about Sonia, and having to live through this rash statement at all costs, that might have been enough to pull the storyline off.  But the cold calculating way she has done it, and still having no doubts about it despite the upset it is causing Martin, makes her simply inhuman and uncaring, and Pauline certainly is not that.

As for both Pauline and Ian, well both care about their kids/each other's kids so it is totally out of character to act against their kids' wishes/trick their children.  Ian is calculating, but always learns from his mistakes, and would certainly never go to the depths he has gone to for this 'wedding'.  I also hate the evil looks he pulls over someone's shoulder. Zzzz.

As for the house I would have thought that the family would not have been allowed in until the insurance people had checked it out and had the electrics sorted out, not to mention drying the place out which would take weeks at this time of year. I don't see any evidence of those industrial dryers they use for flood and fire damage either. Are they expecting it to dry out by willpower alone?

Still very poor.

----------


## Siobhan

See what I am wondering now is how is EE going to get around this one. Eventually Martin/sonia/Joe is going to tell Ian (as they do) so how is he going to react. Surely he knows it is not real but he has to act like he is very upset as he was last night when he thought it was real.

How is Pauline going to fake all this? How can she be so cold to her son and husband, ok, she is not in love with joe but to do this to Martin!

----------


## Nigella harman

> See what I am wondering now is how is EE going to get around this one. Eventually Martin/sonia/Joe is going to tell Ian (as they do) so how is he going to react. Surely he knows it is not real but he has to act like he is very upset as he was last night when he thought it was real.
> 
> How is Pauline going to fake all this? How can she be so cold to her son and husband, ok, she is not in love with joe but to do this to Martin!


 I suppose shes become so obsessed with this whole Sonia Martin thing shes willing to do anything! :EEK!:  I really enjoyed last night show!Best one for ages.The past few months have been pretty boring but last nights was good stuff!.Loved Pat! :Lol:  Hated Pauline :Angry:  Felt really sorry for Martin and Joe!I saw in a soap mag it says  Spoiler:    Joe does some investigating at the hospital etc and finds out its all a big fat whopping lie :Wal2l:  ,and tells Martin,Sonia and Dot in front of Pauline!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahaha all I can say is 

  Spoiler:    GO JOE!  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> How is Pauline going to fake all this? How can she be so cold to her son and husband, ok, she is not in love with joe but to do this to Martin!


You forgot Dot, her best friend, who was supported by Pauline when she got cancer a couple of years ago.

How do you think she will feel when she finds out about Pauline?

----------


## dddMac1

Pauline has gone to far, what she did was cruel and selfish 
Ian is just as bad

----------


## Siobhan

> Pauline has gone to far, what she did was cruel and selfish 
> Ian is just as bad


At least Ian was having doubts, pauline convinced him to do something worse, humilate her. Ok it would have been bad for him not to turn up but to go ahead with it until the last second is plan nasty from Ian and it was pauline's idea. 

Did either of them stop to think that it is the way they treated the people who care about them that is driving them away???

----------


## Bryan

all tough eastenders is still dull, im enjoying the writing and acting at the moment, especially from the fowlers, pauline for once is entertaining me, it will be sad to see her go, still cant believe she wotn be on our screens the otehr side of this new year.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have just heard this new producer has BIG plans for next year. I think it may be on the up you know folks. I have a good feeling about 2007..  :Ponder:  

What do you think?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I have just heard this new producer has BIG plans for next year.


Oooh where did you hear that Chris?  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I have just heard this new producer has BIG plans for next year. I think it may be on the up you know folks. I have a good feeling about 2007..  
> 
> What do you think?


*What do I think ????       only time will tell but I am sure some one will tell me later "ye of little faith"*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Spoiler:    Joe does some investigating at the hospital etc and finds out its all a big fat whopping lie ,and tells Martin,Sonia and Dot in front of Pauline!!!


  Spoiler:    Yep, Monday 11th (next week is the Dorset week) they all find out.  Pauline gets chucked out her own home!  Surprised they find out so soon though.

----------


## alan45

> I have just heard this new producer has BIG plans for next year. I think it may be on the up you know folks. I have a good feeling about 2007..  
> 
> What do you think?


 Every other week we are promised Sensational, Explosive storylines for this flagging soap. Each new producer promises all sorts of wonderful things. What do we get. Same S**T different week.  

Sorry Chris I will believe it when/if I see it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I have just heard this new producer has BIG plans for next year. I think it may be on the up you know folks. I have a good feeling about 2007..  
> 
> What do you think?


I think it's going to be a big let down again  :Lol:

----------


## dddMac1

> At least Ian was having doubts, pauline convinced him to do something worse, humilate her. Ok it would have been bad for him not to turn up but to go ahead with it until the last second is plan nasty from Ian and it was pauline's idea. 
> 
> Did either of them stop to think that it is the way they treated the people who care about them that is driving them away???


yea thats true but Pauline is just poison

----------


## sarah21

I think EE has really picked up these last few weeks. This week has been very good. Hopefully, it will continue.

----------


## alan45

> I agree with Richie Lecturer (we do sometimes)  EE is very predictable these days with extremely poor writing. You know what is going to happen before it happens. It has such a long way to go.  The Martin dropping his towel outside the Branning's front room was a direct copy of Jamie a few years ago. Stupid, brainless, self obsessed Dawn throwing a brick through a car last week was pathetic. Just like self obsessed Zoe, blaming everyone else for her own problems.
> 
> Speaking of Dawn. She is such an appalling character, played by a very mediocre actress. Get rid please. Quickly.






> I think EE has really picked up these last few weeks. This week has been very good. Hopefully, it will continue..



What a difference a week makes. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oooh where did you hear that Chris?


SoapChat website. Someone posted it.




> Spoiler:    (next week is the Dorset week)


  Spoiler:    Is there gonna be no scenes from the square at all then?

----------


## parkerman

Spoiler:    Yes there will be scenes in the Square as well.

----------


## Siobhan

I know everyone is been really good and using spoiler tags but can we discuss all this in the week 49/50 spoiler threads please so that this doesn't become so messy

----------


## Chris_2k11

hahaha how good was that!

Nice one Phil.  :Cool:

----------


## Joy2286

Well I thought the whole Pat and Patrick thing made me wanna  :Sick:   but Bert and Mo tonight! Pass me about 10 buckets!  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

> Well I thought the whole Pat and Patrick thing made me wanna   but Bert and Mo tonight! Pass me about 10 buckets!


lol. 

I thought it was great with Phil. Good one! Ian being stood up, he deserved it. The way that him and Pauline have been conspiring is horrible. Can you believe he'd go along with pretending his auntie had a brain tumour?! It's disgusting!

----------


## Siobhan

The look on Ian's face was priceless when he turned around and saw Charlie.. I am so glad she stood him up.

----------


## Nigella harman

> The look on Ian's face was priceless when he turned around and saw Charlie.. I am so glad she stood him up.


 Same here!what a scheming weasel!!!him and the wicked witch of walford!! :Big Grin:  Flipping hec,Nurse Gladys was actually dressed like Nurse Gladys last night!!!it was a bit surreal!! :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

I'll be interested to see how this works out. What did Phil actually say in his text to Jane? How could he have made it so convincing in a few words that she would believe him just like that?

The look on Charlie's face when he saw Mo - brilliant!

----------


## Siobhan

Actually I really really enjoyed her and pat together.. the nastiness there was brilliant.. Can't wait to see tonight. it will be great

----------


## Nigella harman

> I'll be interested to see how this works out. What did Phil actually say in his text to Jane? How could he have made it so convincing in a few words that she would believe him just like that?
> 
> The look on Charlie's face when he saw Mo - brilliant!


 Yeah! :Lol:  poor charlie!!!That was funny.

----------


## Siobhan

> I'll be interested to see how this works out. What did Phil actually say in his text to Jane? How could he have made it so convincing in a few words that she would believe him just like that?
> 
> The look on Charlie's face when he saw Mo - brilliant!


but 2 messages came in.. maybe he did write a long one about how Ian knows and what was in the letter to Peggy??? possible!!

----------


## parkerman

Oh yes, he could have texted what was in the letter...that might have done it!

----------


## Katy

good on you girl, Jane deserved to write the smug grin off his face, so i assume it wasnt 4th time lucky. Am liking Janes mum, the faces pulled between her and pat were priceless.

----------


## Sam-Elle

> but 2 messages came in.. maybe he did write a long one about how Ian knows and what was in the letter to Peggy??? possible!!


i really want to know what ian wanted to say to peggy in that letter. hmm  :Ponder:  well all i can say is good for jane

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well that episode was an unexpected one, i hardly expected ian and jane to get back together after the wedding and bravo to the letter very original

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

In a way I'm glad that EE have decided to keep Ian and Jane together now.. but in reality would you really?!

Like you would really have a mud fight.. after that.. didnt seem 'right' .. notice how it was raining all day non-stop?!

Oh I don't know.. but I like Pauline's last line  :Lol:  Go to hell  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> Oh I don't know.. but I like Pauline's last line  Go to hell


She must know that Ian will now tell Martin the truth. Oh dear...

----------


## Abbie

Well what can I say about last night:
first of all Pauline is such a cow
secondly bit cheesy what ian was saying to pauline about how he is prrof
thirdly shocked they got back together
and fianly strange but rtaher amusing fit in mud lol

----------


## babyblue

I knew they'd stay together and I'm glad they did too. Can't see lucy being to pleased though :P

Pauline looked demonic in that episode, they must have had her all in red for that reason :P

what the hell was ben doing on the bed with the pighead though?

----------


## Abbie

> what the hell was ben doing on the bed with the pighead though?


Have no idea I thought that was really strange too.

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> Well what can I say about last night:
> first of all Pauline is such a cow
> secondly bit cheesy what ian was saying to pauline about how he is prrof
> thirdly shocked they got back together
> and fianly strange but rtaher amusing fit in mud lol


I agree. The knee high mud pool was just incredulous (dunno if its a word but it fits)- Who the hell thought of that idea?! Jane so did not look flattering, throughout that episode, it was like she was in labour. This must a pivotal moment for Lucy, rebel and all that.
As for Pauline- we already know she's an evil cow. This episode just proved it.

The whole Ben/Pighead thing. The Pighead represented Ian.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I knew they'd stay together and I'm glad they did too. Can't see lucy being to pleased though :P
> 
> Pauline looked demonic in that episode, they must have had her all in red for that reason :P
> 
> what the hell was ben doing on the bed with the pighead though?


 Yeah,why on earth was he stroking the damn thing!?Phils face said exactly what i was thinking......that kid just gets stranger! :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> She must know that Ian will now tell Martin the truth. Oh dear...


  Spoiler:    Squeal Beale doesn't tell the Lanky Moron, Straight Pike/Mr Benn finds out and tells Lanky Moron.

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah,why on earth was he stroking the damn thing!?Phils face said exactly what i was thinking......that kid just gets stranger!


 I know I just thought was very unusual, I mean who strokes food?

----------


## babyblue

maybe he was contemplating putting it in stella's bed....it kind of looked like phil so she probably couldn't tell the difference anyways :P

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe he thought Big Mo had been beheaded, yet was miffed as he had seen her just minutes before.  :Confused: 

Only joking.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wasn't it because he used to like animals when he lived in South Africa. Something like that anyway.

I thought it was hilarious on Friday, a LOT of over-acting from Jane & Ian though it has to be said (Jane mainly). But it can hardly be helped considering the scenes they had to do, so I don't blame them. I would of loved them to just walk in the pub at the end  :Rotfl:  Pauline cracked me up throughout nearly the whole episode  :Big Grin:  Arguing with Peggy in the pub.. then when she saw Ian & Jane in the street, "Oh Ian what's she done to youuu"  :Lol:  and at the end "Go to hell"  :EEK!:   :Rotfl:  That bit just cracked me up.. it was so unexpected lmao. You can't say that was predictable  :Rotfl:  Good episode!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Just saw the omnibus, Jane's mum is such a dragon. Hop e Lucy can forgive Jane, othrwise it will be so predictable: stepdaughter hating her stepmom.
Pauline ugh! She is so nasty. She brought all this upon herself.

----------


## Siobhan

> Pauline cracked me up throughout nearly the whole episode  Arguing with Peggy in the pub.. then when she saw Ian & Jane in the street, "Oh Ian what's she done to youuu"  and at the end "Go to hell"   That bit just cracked me up.. it was so unexpected lmao. You can't say that was predictable  Good episode!


She was brilliant.. I love that bit and as you said, so unpredictable.. Jane and ian are so in love and I glad they worked it out

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I really enjoyed Fridays episode, first time i've watched it in a while, and thought it was good, well writte, love Pauliene at the end, i properly laughed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG i've just realised who Bert's wife is! It's Jessie Shadwick off Brookie!  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought Friday's was horrendous. 

I'm not watching this week, as it's full of mostly characters I HATE:  Wicks' and Foxes.

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought Friday's was horrendous. 
> 
> I'm not watching this week, as it's full of mostly characters I HATE:  Wicks' and Foxes.


Couldn't agree more.. We have a week of Bert, Deano, Carly and Chelsea... my god it is EE nightmare before Christmas

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Why aren't they concentrating on Pauline?  She doesn't have to be the centre of attention this week, but for all that business early last week to sudden temporarily disappear for a few days is silly imo.

----------


## parkerman

You mean like the way Billy and Honey just disappeared?

----------


## Siobhan

> You mean like the way Billy and Honey just disappeared?


Are EE testing these actors I wonder to see how if they are liked? I mean sending the one everyone complains about (deano and Chelsea) away and we only get to see them.. if the rantings drop, will they be axed? I mean EE has lots of storyline left unfinshed.. Billy and Honey as you mentioned and the pauline storyline...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> You mean like the way Billy and Honey just disappeared?


That's a blessing in disguise.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Well that was a predictable ending!!!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Well that was a predictable ending!!!!!


I never ever would have guess that Shirley would have been there!!! I was shocked (emmm NOT).. At least we only have one more day of this and then we can get back to the real Eastender actors (pauline, ian et al)

----------


## parkerman

Last night's episode just about hit rock bottom - and that's saying something for Eastenders these days. When the tractor backed out on to the road it just about summed up what is so awful about the cliche-ridden dreadful story lines now on offer.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know I'm in the minority but I thought the Wicks/Foxes were great. Shirley's quite scary, her eyes freak me out for some reason. She looks a bit mad judging by the eyes. I'm glad Denise forgave Patrick, it was wrong oof him and he shouldn't have done it but we alll know his reason - he was desperateto be her father ad when Libby came he couldn't bear to disappoint her. I wonder who's pregnant.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The person who is pregant is....


  Spoiler:    Dot!  

  Spoiler:    Seriously, it is *Dawn*

----------


## CrazyLea

> I know I'm in the minority but I thought the Wicks/Foxes were great. Shirley's quite scary, her eyes freak me out for some reason. She looks a bit mad judging by the eyes. I'm glad Denise forgave Patrick, it was wrong oof him and he shouldn't have done it but we alll know his reason - he was desperateto be her father ad when Libby came he couldn't bear to disappoint her. I wonder who's pregnant.


I thought they were quite good as well. Not brilliant, but I did find them slightly enjoyable. I like them all, except that Deano! 

  Spoiler:     how come the test was in the minivan though?

----------


## megan999

> I know I'm in the minority but I thought the Wicks/Foxes were great. Shirley's quite scary, her eyes freak me out for some reason. She looks a bit mad judging by the eyes.


I really enjoyed these episodes. IMO they were a breath of fresh air. I am fed up of Pauline. It was nice to have Bert being given a decent storyline. His wife's acting was v.good. I really like Deano, he's a good comic actor and him and Chelsea make a good double act. Denise is getting on my nerves though. Shirley looks like a good new character  :Thumbsup: .

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> The person who is pregant is....
> 
>   Spoiler:    Seriously, it is *Dawn*


But this test was found in the mini bus?..

Btw.. how on earth did Shirley get the details inside the mini bus :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> His wife's acting was v.good.


I remember her in Corrie back in the 80s, as Dulcie Froggatt.  She had an affair with Jack Duckworth once.  She's a good actress.




> I really like Deano, he's a good comic actor


 :EEK!:   :Sick:

----------


## Abbie

Oh well that would make alot more sense, and expalin things.

----------


## Siobhan

Please do not talk about spoilers. This is for current episode discussion. Use spoiler tags if you are going to reveal something. I didn't know about any of the above..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the above posts are not spoilers??????

----------


## Siobhan

> the above posts are not spoilers??????


not all of them but your one and another one was.. It gave away storylines for this week. Other spoiler in this tread are in the spoiler quotes: 

  Spoiler:    like this  

this give people a chance to read them or not. This thread is only for current discussion

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> not all of them but your one and another one was.. It gave away storylines for this week. Other spoiler in this tread are in the spoiler quotes: 
> 
>   Spoiler:    like this  
> 
> this give people a chance to read them or not. This thread is only for current discussion


 pre tell what spoiler did i post

----------


## Siobhan

> pre tell what spoiler did i post


I have taken this off line as this is not the time or the place to discuss this

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i would use the tags but i dont know how to use them, like everyone didnt know anyway

----------


## Siobhan

My god that was a good episode last night. Fantastic acting from Pauline. I am so glad Joe found out about this. Can't wait to see what Martin has to say to her on this!!!! That woman is unbelievable, how can you sink that low just to keep someone away from your son????

Loved the scenes with Jane and Ian too, they were lovely together especially when jane asked if they were going to be ok and Ian said NO!! we are going to be Great!!

----------


## Abbie

Great last night!!!!!!!
And im so so glad that her secret is out, you have no idea how happy I was at the end and throughout the episode I was cheering Jo on in hope that he finds out.

----------


## Siobhan

> Great last night!!!!!!!
> And im so so glad that her secret is out, you have no idea how happy I was at the end and throughout the episode I was cheering Jo on in hope that he finds out.


I know what you mean.. I was going mad that it ended.. can't wait for tonight. That girl who plays rebecca (if acting) was really good when joe shouted she jumped..

----------


## Abbie

> I know what you mean.. I was going mad that it ended.. can't wait for tonight. That girl who plays rebecca (if acting) was really good when joe shouted she jumped..


 Awww I know she was so sweet, im going to sound like a total cow but Im glad rebecca was there to here it, as Pauline deserves to be hated.

----------


## Siobhan

> Awww I know she was so sweet, im going to sound like a total cow but Im glad rebecca was there to here it, as Pauline deserves to be hated.


I don't know if she actually knows or understands that Pauline pretended to be ill.. she probably thinks that Joe and Martin are the bad people for shouting at Pauline

----------


## Abbie

> I don't know if she actually knows or understands that Pauline pretended to be ill.. she probably thinks that Joe and Martin are the bad people for shouting at Pauline


 I Know but the fact that rebecca was in the room should make Martin more angry and Pauline deserves what ever is coming to her, I mean its sick to lie about what she did.

----------


## Siobhan

What another great episode.. even Dawn didn't put me off.. I really thought Pauline was going to say something to Rebecca!!! Evil witch.. see how she pretended like Sonia wasn't there. I knew Rebecca would start on Martin for shouting at Pauline, poor pet doesn't have a clue what is going on

Laughed at Kevin making the girls take a pregnacy test  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I absolutely hate Pauline, Joe deserves better and Joe is avsolutely right, she will end up a bitter, lonely and selfish woman. Martin is 21 and i's his lifeand if she really wanted hiim to bev happy she would let him be with Sonia. You can't pretend to be uill,it's just  not done, its sick. I'm glad Rebecca has accepted Martin and Sonia as mum and dad. I wonder how May workedout Rob was the married man - was it because of his apology or his reaction to Dawn's pregnancy?

----------


## Joy2286

Well Dawn told her that him and his wife were trying for a baby so when Rob came in all apologetic May was bound to put two and two together.

Loved Bradley so much tonight bless him! He was totally working that suit lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Amber

It was such a good night tonight! I was on the brink of tears when Rebecca called Sonia "Mummy". I liked the Dawn/Rob/May stuff too, especially at the end.

 :Lol:  Gary and Minty!

----------


## Siobhan

> It was such a good night tonight! I was on the brink of tears when Rebecca called Sonia "Mummy".


I was in tears.. first I thought, that is a bit sudden, she only found out the truth the day before but I am glad they didn't drag this one out "you're not my mother" stuff.. I loved it, it was so touching

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> I was in tears.. first I thought, that is a bit sudden, she only found out the truth the day before but I am glad they didn't drag this one out "you're not my mother" stuff.. I loved it, it was so touching


It wouln't have been appropriate. Zoe was 18. Rebecca's only 5.

----------


## Siobhan

> It wouln't have been appropriate. Zoe was 18. Rebecca's only 5.


I wasn't thinking about Zoe.. but kid will think like that.. if you were just told someone was your parents, you wouldn't instantly call them mum and dad, it takes a while

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh, what I meant was, being very young she might not feel that betrayal and hurt as keenly as a teenager or adult would because he is not old enough to understand  such things.

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh, what I meant was, being very young she might not feel that betrayal and hurt as keenly as a teenager or adult would because he is not old enough to understand  such things.


yeah that is true but it is still sudden. Think about it she just lost her parents (that she thought) and grandmother and then 2 people who she thinks of as friends just drop this on her.. My daughter is 5 and if she was told to call someone else mum she wouldn't

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Well I suppose this is EastEnders.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> It wouln't have been appropriate. Zoe was 18. Rebecca's only 5.


mentally, i think they're about the same though  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I was on the brink...


 So was I.  Awful week, full of Rooden Wob and Yawn, Gary and Minty rubbish, and more.

----------


## Kinga

> It was such a good night tonight! I was on the brink of tears when Rebecca called Sonia "Mummy". I liked the Dawn/Rob/May stuff too, especially at the end.
> 
>  Gary and Minty!


i agree eastenders has been so good this week

next week looks even better as the new executive takes over and all the tv mags today are saying the next 3 weeks of easties are unmissable and soap at its best

eastenders so good right now

----------


## Bryan

a promising week in Walford

finally making use of its characters Dawn, Bert etc

some great storylines emerging, especially with the Fowlers

I've got a feeling 2007 might be a good year for Eastenders

----------


## parkerman

> I've got a feeling 2007 might be a good year for Eastenders


Well, it can't be any worse than 2006...can it? :Confused:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I don't quite get this stuff with May/Rob/Dawn. Was he lying when she told Dawn he was seperated or was he seeing Dawn while he was seperated or was he actually two timing May and Dawn? Anyway it was quite stupid of hiom to go and see Dawn after having just made up with May even if it was only for a financial reason.

----------


## Kinga

> a promising week in Walford
> 
> finally making use of its characters Dawn, Bert etc
> 
> some great storylines emerging, especially with the Fowlers
> 
> I've got a feeling 2007 might be a good year for Eastenders


i agree eastenders is the best right now

----------


## Pinkbanana

Im actually liking the character of Bert alot more these days....think this storyline with his ex wife and grandson is helping to flesh out his character.  I use to think he was a totally annoying, and pointless character. 

Now its a shame they cant do something with that prat Deanoooooooooo! Though I dont think I'll ever warm to his character...lol

----------


## Katy

i dont get the stuff with May and Rob they are only just characters we have been introduced to. I havent got used to them yet and therefore cant be bothered with the storyline. It was good last night with Garry and Minty. 
The milky bar kid is being more and more irritating. I dont thiknk ill ever warm to him. Hes sucha spoilt brat.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Well, it can't be any worse than 2006...can it?


Or 2005, 2004, and 2003.  

Let's just hope they don't screw up the exit of a classic character in 9 days.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I've got a feeling 2007 might be a good year for Eastenders


Me too, I think it looks promising. 2006 has been rubbish, I mean it's just been so boring!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alan45

> Well, it can't be any worse than 2006...can it?


 Surely not. Then again EE promises so much and delivers so little. Time will tell.

----------


## Kinga

> Or 2005, 2004, and 2003.  
> 
> Let's just hope they don't screw up the exit of a classic character in 9 days.....


2003 and 2005 were great years 2006 has been boring but not in the 2004 way

----------


## Kinga

> Surely not. Then again EE promises so much and delivers so little. Time will tell.


thats just the fans hyping things up ee never promise anything but this time they have said next year will be a different era for the show this is da first time they have said so

----------


## Bryan

> Me too, I think it looks promising. 2006 has been rubbish, I mean it's just been so boring!


exactly, theres a chance 2007 could just be as bad, but im getting vibes that they are starting to build up to some good storylines by fleshing out characters and tying them together

often the problem is a character will leave, and then another character becomes redundant, for example Naomi is useless now that Sonia's gone back to Martin, all becuase they never gave Naomi a family or connected her with other characters, theres countless examples where they have gone wrong for the past few years, but with any hope Eastenders will start to improve soon and get as good as Emmerdale/Corrie.

----------


## alan45

> thats just the fans hyping things up ee never promise anything but this time they have said next year will be a different era for the show this is da first time they have said so


 The Elstree Press office always hypes up each new story as *Sensational* and *Explosive* just as they do the returns of the Magnificent Mitchells and Miss Piggy. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

In actual fact all we get is the same tired old storylines endlessly trotted out. Only the character names change.

Its the same everytime they get a new producer. The fans and publicists go mad with the hype. After a few weeks it just returns to the same ol same old tired storylines.

Of course 2007 may prove me wrong but judging on past experience I'll not hold my breath

----------


## Kinga

> The Elstree Press office always hypes up each new story as *Sensational* and *Explosive* just as they do the returns of the Magnificent Mitchells and Miss Piggy. 
> 
> In actual fact all we get is the same tired old storylines endlessly trotted out. Only the character names change.
> 
> Its the same everytime they get a new producer. The fans and publicists go mad with the hype. After a few weeks it just returns to the same ol same old tired storylines.
> 
> Of course 2007 may prove me wrong but judging on past experience I'll not hold my breath


all sounds to me like you live in the past :Lweek:

----------


## Jojo

Lets stay on topic here please people....this is for current episode discussions.  Thank you.

----------


## alan45

> all sounds to me like you live in the past


 I just prefer to let the facts speak for themselves.  Even the TV critics agree :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kinga

> I just prefer to let the facts speak for themselves.  Even the TV critics agree


all the tv critics i have read today say eastenders is the best soap for christmas with 18 of the best soap episodes this whole year

however im not a sheep i don't dislike something just because the reviewers its good nor hate something just because they say its bad. besides which there's a reviewer for every point of view these days people who can't see that are dense

----------


## Jojo

> all the tv critics i have read today say eastenders is the best soap for christmas with 18 of the best soap episodes this whole year
> 
> however im not a sheep i don't dislike something just because the reviewers its good nor hate something just because they say its bad. besides which there's a reviewer for every point of view these days people who can't see that are dense i think you are the latter


 You haven't heeded to my previous requests or warning that you have already received.  

In accordance with the announcement which is clear for all to see and due to your ignoring of previous warnings..... :Banned:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Back on topic now that the air has cleared, and....

Anyone notice yesterday how EE tried to hide the fact that Wendy R wasn't available for filming?  We had Dot chasing after her, and one scene in particular stood out, when we saw a figure close the door with Betty along side.  It was obviously not Pauline, just an extra/double, and I thought it was all very cheesy.

The guy who plays Rob is so wooden, I'm surprised he doesn't lie down on the Vic bar when not filming his scenes.  The actress who plays Dawn is equally horrendous.  I like the one playing Dr May, but she will no doubt fall very soon to the scriptwriting equivalent of death:  the EE personality transplant.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Kim

I can't believe EE at the moment. How on Earth did Pauline get her kitchen tiled and painted in a week, if she is supposed to be depressed. It's not at if Martin or Joe care enough at present to have organised it. A few bits of wood and a lack of a kitchen lampshade hardly make it convincing. 

They're going a bit OTT with Honey, as well. The family just vanished, nothing big happening, and it's like Honey and Petal are suddenly best mates, when, a month ago, she didn't want Petal anywhere near her. That's giving the impression that it changes overnight, rather than down's is a condition that requires devoted parents to look after the child.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I can't believe EE at the moment. How on Earth did Pauline get her kitchen tiled and painted in a week, if she is supposed to be depressed. It's not at if Martin or Joe care enough at present to have organised it. A few bits of wood and a lack of a kitchen lampshade hardly make it convincing.


And when did she have the electrics and gas reconnected?  The fire brigade would have turned them off.
Also why is Pauline's furniture still looking spick and span?  Surely it would have been hosed down due to the effects of smoke, making it totally unusable.




> They're going a bit OTT with Honey, as well. The family just vanished, nothing big happening, and it's like Honey and Petal are suddenly best mates, when, a month ago, she didn't want Petal anywhere near her. That's giving the impression that it changes overnight, rather than down's is a condition that requires devoted parents to look after the child.


Couldn't care less about this couple and their kid.  Find them VERY annoying.

----------


## alan45

> Couldn't care less about this couple and their kid.  Find them VERY annoying.


Yet another potentially great storyline with great possiblities let down by crap scriptwriting and woeful research.  What is it with the fools down Elstree way. Their stories seem to lose their way after a few weeks when some new *EXPLOSIVE SENSATIONAL* takes the fancy of these half baked luvvies.  I was going to say there is no consistency but thats wrong.  EE is very consistent at the moment.















Consistent rubbish :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Billy last night he really loves Petal and i think Honey has bonded with her now too. How sweet was Mickey? Seems Sean wandering eye is still on Tanya which Max can see? I tried of the Fowler storyline already

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Billy last night he really loves Petal and i think Honey has bonded with her now too. How sweet was Mickey? Seems Sean wandering eye is still on Tanya which Max can see? I tried of the Fowler storyline already


Yeah my heart went out to billy last night.. I think the change in Honey is very natural.. now she feels she is not under much pressure she is beginning to get on with Petal.. it was cute when she was playing with her after the bath.

I like the Fowler storyline, it is interesting and I can't wait to see what Peggy does to her tonight.. it is not going to be good  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

Setting the scene for Bradley and Stacey this week! yah! And great to see Sean back!

I'm liking the May/Rob/Dawn storyline, it's brilliant! Rob is such a prat. He should just clear off and let May and Dawn look after the baby together (I know that sounds quite unlikely, but stranger things have happened). Looking forward to Mickey and Keith finding out about the pregnancy. Mickey's gonna be great with the baby. 

I loved Tanya tonight, she was great singing and dancing. It was funny! lol.

----------


## Kim

> Setting the scene for Bradley and Stacey this week! yah! And great to see Sean back!
> 
> I'm liking the May/Rob/Dawn storyline, it's brilliant! Rob is such a prat. He should just clear off and let May and Dawn look after the baby together (I know that sounds quite unlikely, but stranger things have happened). Looking forward to Mickey and Keith finding out about the pregnancy. Mickey's gonna be great with the baby. 
> 
> I loved Tanya tonight, she was great singing and dancing. It was funny! lol.


I agree with Mickey. He seems to want a kid already, so he'll probably be desperate for one by the end of the storyline.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but isnt dawn having an abortion......omg an abortion on albert square it cant be

----------


## Kim

Obviously not, she was going to have one, but spent the money on clothes and said that she was going to get one on the NHS. 

  Spoiler:    May has a proposition for Dawn over Xmas, she wants to buy her baby

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Honey & Billy scenes were great tonight. It was so sad when they handed Petal over at the end.  :Sad:  

  Spoiler:    Does anyone know where the story goes from here? How does she come back into it?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

billys a **** for letting her go, any real man should never put a woman (even if it is the childs mother) over his own child downs or not

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Obviously not, she was going to have one, but spent the money on clothes and said that she was going to get one on the NHS. 
> 
>   Spoiler:    May has a proposition for Dawn over Xmas, she wants to buy her baby


but that doesnt mean she or rob is going to go along with it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> billys a **** for letting her go, any real man should never put a woman (even if it is the childs mother) over his own child downs or not


Honey's being a total cow.. she's totally just ignoring Billy's feelings. There's no excuse  :Mad:

----------


## Hopes

Did anyone notice how when the children began singing in the square as a choir singing xmas tunes it was daylight, then about 2 minutes later it was practically dark, how was that?

----------


## Joy2286

I think we were supposed to believe that the children had been singing for half an hour or so in between the two scenes and so it could easily have got dark in that time

----------


## alan45

> Did anyone notice how when the children began singing in the square as a choir singing xmas tunes it was daylight, then about 2 minutes later it was practically dark, how was that?


 A total eclipse, a powercut. But then this is EE so its probably dow to poor continuity :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sarah21

Come to the spoilerboards to slag off EE. That's certainly what it feels like in this thread these days.

I know I've said it isn't up to standard lately, but at least I'm open minded and, I hope, give a valid reason why. The 'I tired of the Fowlers story now' and the picking at everything EE do is pathetic to say the least. These last few episodes have been very good and the Fowler storyline is brilliant and is building up nicely for next week. The Billy and Honey storyline was heartbreaking tonight, poor Billy is torn between his love for his wife and his baby girl. Dawn is being her usual selfish bitch self, which I can do without, but everything else is bubbling along nicely.

I can understand peoples' disappointment in the show lately, but quite honestly, I wonder if some people are actually watching the show when I read some of their views.

----------


## alan45

> Come to the spoilerboards to slag off EE. That's certainly what it feels like in this thread these days.
> 
> I know I've said it isn't up to standard lately, but at least I'm open minded and, I hope, give a valid reason why. The 'I tired of the Fowlers story now' and the picking at everything EE do is pathetic to say the least. These last few episodes have been very good and the Fowler storyline is brilliant and is building up nicely for next week. The Billy and Honey storyline was heartbreaking tonight, poor Billy is torn between his love for his wife and his baby girl. Dawn is being her usual selfish bitch self, which I can do without, but everything else is bubbling along nicely.
> 
> I can understand peoples' disappointment in the show lately, but quite honestly, I wonder if some people are actually watching the show when I read some of their views.


 Unfortunately EE leaves itself wide open to criticism these day so its easy to criticise it as you have done yourself on occasions 


> For me, it isn't the characters that are to blame, it is definitely the script writers. The storylines and scripts now seem to be going round in circles with plots being recycled. 
> 
> Look at the Mitchells. What is going on with them these days? They are nothing like they used to be. Sonia used to be a gobby, feisty character who was loyal and trustworthy with the potential to be the next Michelle, but they have rewritten her this year. Pat is very underused, Dot and Jim have become caricatures of themselves. Pauline has always been controlling, but her hatred of Sonia to the point where she would hurt Martin and Rebecca is one step too far.
> 
> With the newer characters, the Foxes and Brannings have potential but they are already messing them up with the 'who is the daddy' and the ridiculous story of family cheating we are about to see. The Wicks' family are appalling and yet, Phil Daniels could offer so much more.
> 
> I don't mind if the odd character returns, because that is quite realistic to see a family member coming home after being away, but to raise the dead was a pathetic clutching at straws.
> 
> I don't know what I want from EE anymore. I'm not sure if there was another Steve Owen that they could write for him in the way they would need to. I know thinking about past characters, with nostalgia, they seem to be much better than the ones now but maybe it was simply because the writers could actually write then..





> I agree with Richie Lecturer (we do sometimes)  EE is very predictable these days with extremely poor writing. You know what is going to happen before it happens. It has such a long way to go.  The Martin dropping his towel outside the Branning's front room was a direct copy of Jamie a few years ago. Stupid, brainless, self obsessed Dawn throwing a brick through a car last week was pathetic. Just like self obsessed Zoe, blaming everyone else for her own problems.
> 
> Speaking of Dawn. She is such an appalling character, played by a very mediocre actress. Get rid please. Quickly...



There is of course the odd half decent episode among the mediocre ones. There are so many continuity errors and storylines which alter direction. Characters whise personalities change from week to week depending on which writer is flavour of the month. Implausible and idiotic ill researched storylines do not help. Just because the majority of older posters on here have more or less given up on EE of late dosent mean that you are not entitled to have you views. Thats what this board is about but dont criticise me for slagging off what I see as an ailing soap. 

I have also criticised other soaps when they are poor too :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

:Clap:  :Clap:  Round of applause to Perry and Emma.. that scene last night was so heartbreaking, I sobbed like a baby. It was so moving and my heart went out to Billy. Poor guy loves both his wife and child and has to make this choice. Was happy (maybe wrong choice cause I cried) to see Honey took this bad too. She does love Petal but feels she had to give her up as she can't cope. 

I love EE of late, I am enjoying the carols mixed with scene (yolande singing silent night on monday was a genius piece of filming) I am really looking forward to the christmas show. I won't be sheding tears for Pauline but I think EE will do her exit justice. Some very strong characters are taken the storyline this year, Pauline, Ian, Sonia and Martin.. say what you like about these but Nathalie can act and has proven this time and time again

----------


## Katy

> Round of applause to Perry and Emma.. that scene last night was so heartbreaking, I sobbed like a baby. It was so moving and my heart went out to Billy. Poor guy loves both his wife and child and has to make this choice. Was happy (maybe wrong choice cause I cried) to see Honey took this bad too. She does love Petal but feels she had to give her up as she can't cope. 
> 
> I love EE of late, I am enjoying the carols mixed with scene (yolande singing silent night on monday was a genius piece of filming) I am really looking forward to the christmas show. I won't be sheding tears for Pauline but I think EE will do her exit justice. Some very strong characters are taken the storyline this year, Pauline, Ian, Sonia and Martin.. say what you like about these but Nathalie can act and has proven this time and time again


I completly agree, it was really well done at the end. When you had the carols by the children in the background then Billy and Honey saying goodbye. It was really sad and really well acted. I have even started to quite like the dawn story even though she is doing my head in a bit at the minute, even though they are new characters you really feel for May.

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Billy great acting from Perry and Emma. The rest of Eastenders is boring with Dawn and the Fowler storyline.

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Billy great acting from Perry and Emma. The rest of Eastenders is boring with Dawn and the Fowler storyline.


I quiet liked Fowler storyline.. I love when pauline got all high and mighty about the bench and Yolande said it was for her when they *thought* she had a brain tumour and she was like "whatever"... she really didn't know what to say!!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Last night we got a clear view of the entire downstairs of the Fowler house, for the first time since the fire.  It brutally exposed EE's poor researching of fires.

The damage looked minimal for what was supposed to have been a huge house fire.  Instead it looked like the fire was about the size of a cereal packet, and could have been put out by breathing on it.  I mean apart from the blackened walls, the curtains are in perfectly good order, as was her sofa (despite having a cover over it), and pictures dotted around the house aren't smoke damaged.  Why is nothing damaged by all the water the firefighters used to put it out?  You would expect the wallpaper to be peeling off because of damp plaster.  That's just the tip of the iceberg though.  The house would be uninhabitable until well after Christmas while it is dried out using industrial heaters, and electrics and gas are sorted out (they shouldn't be on at all as the fire brigade would disconnect them until further notice).  Stuff like armchairs, carpets and sofas would be thrown out, as would other material possessions which are not damp-proof.

That's not slagging EE off for the sake of it, it is highlighting bad, bad continuity.

----------


## Kim

> The Honey & Billy scenes were great tonight. It was so sad when they handed Petal over at the end.  
> 
>   Spoiler:    Does anyone know where the story goes from here? How does she come back into it?


  Spoiler:    Billy and Honey get a call from the hospital, saying that Petal needs an operation in order for her life to be saved. Billy goes to see her, then Honey goes, bonding with Petal whilst she's there.  

Couldn't believe Honey let Petal go when she'd seen that Tony. The name, just so common. Not who Billy would want her to go to. If I was anyone on that square, I'd want to make her suffer. I can't believe her attitude, it's been hard for her without her Mum, and yet she'd let Petal go without any of her parents. Honey wouldn't like it if it was her. I don't get how any parent can want rid of a child on the grounds of a disability.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A great episode last night. The Billy/Honey scenes were so emotional! It must have been so hard for Billy, after all, he had to choose between Honey and Petal...he knew that Honey didn't want Petal so he couldn't have them both. It was really sad, but great acting from both actors once again. 

  Spoiler:    I am so glad Honey will change her mind about giving Petal up for adoption

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Right, another moan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

How did Gary and Minty move Arthur's bench at the drop of a hat?  These things are securely chained to the ground or encased in concrete foundations so they aren't stolen, otherwise the Walford yobs would have stolen it, and probably smashed it up and burned it.

----------


## PR1811

> Right, another moan. 
> 
> How did Gary and Minty move Arthur's bench at the drop of a hat?  These things are securely chained to the ground or encased in concrete foundations so they aren't stolen, otherwise the Walford yobs would have stolen it, and probably smashed it up and burned it.


You mean like the Christmas tree?

Anyway no need to fear, soaps never have yobs unless they need a character to get attacked and be saved.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a cracker of an episode tonight. Really enjoyed that.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Poor Stacey, she did not deerve allthis from radley, he is just plain mean. :Angry:  
She aborted her child for him, ungratefull git! (can I say this?)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and she wanted the child so much, even if bradley didnt help, dot and jim would have stuck by her then theres max,tanya,(if she allowed them), sean, jean mo charlie

----------


## littlemo

> Poor Stacey, she did not deerve allthis from Bradley, he is just plain mean. 
> She aborted her child for him, ungratefull git! (can I say this?)


Lol. I think so.  :Smile:  

That moment at the end took me back to the point when Bradley walked off after he found out she was pregnant. She looked so distraught.  :Crying:  

At least Bradley finally spoke some truth (although i'm sure a lot of it was lies. I reckon he does care about Stacey, or at least has done in the past).

Sad for their relationship. It was special.

----------


## JustJodi

*Stacey: "Bradley, I love you !!!"*

*Bradley: " Tough"*

*OMG talking about a personality transplant, holy poo poo!!!*

*I wanted to wring Paulines neck, what the heck was she trying to prove wrecking the veg stall ?????????????*

*Then banging Joe over the head with a picture frame,, I tell ya I will be glad to see the end of that whiney old moo !!!*

----------


## Jojo

I'm just watching on bbc3 now, and at the moment, I can hardly blame Bradley for dumping Stacey - behaving like that, I'm sorry, but thats no way for her to behave.  Ok so Bradley should have told her about the party, but there was no need for her to go there, seemingly with just intentions of showing him up...

Lydia was a bit harsh, but Stacey seemed to go with only the wrong intentions.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Brilliant episode tonight.. However I'm not happy with Bradley/Stacey storyline at the moment..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> You mean like the Christmas tree?
> 
> Anyway no need to fear, soaps never have yobs unless they need a character to get attacked and be saved.


Christmas trees moan?  I will have to put my ear next to our tree and see if it moans!

I suppose the yobs can be taken out of the argument.  That still doesn't explain how the bench could be moved so so easily.

Also, Pauline can't sell Martin's stall by herself.  She needs his consent as well, as the ownership is split down the middle (when Pete died, Ian and Mark split it, but Ian decided to pursue other things so sold it to his Aunty Pauline (and Arthur)).  

Enjoyed the scenes tonight with Pauline and Joe.  :Cool: 




> Then banging Joe over the head with a picture frame...


It was a plate.

----------


## PR1811

> Christmas trees moan?  I will have to put my ear next to our tree and see if it moans!
> 
> I suppose the yobs can be taken out of the argument.  That still doesn't explain how the bench could be moved so so easily.
> 
> Also, Pauline can't sell Martin's stall by herself.  She needs his consent as well, as the ownership is split down the middle (when Pete died, Ian and Mark split it, but Ian decided to pursue other things so sold it to his Aunty Pauline (and Arthur)).  
> 
> Enjoyed the scenes tonight with Pauline and Joe. 
> 
> 
> It was a plate.


No I meant that a) There would never be a Christmas tree in a real square b) If there was, there would be a big fence round it to stop the vandals and the baubles couldn't be hung so low as they would be stolen. They would probably also need permission to set-up the stage and food/drink from the council. At the end of the day it's a soap and the bench isn't screwed down, the baubles are hung low and the tree has no fence. I'm fine with that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elsie Tanner

I watched EastEnders tonight for the first time in at least a year.

----------


## Jojo

> I watched EastEnders tonight for the first time in at least a year.


 It was the first time I'd watched for about 6 months aswell.  I'm in two minds about trying to watch the Xmas episodes...

----------


## Elsie Tanner

> It was the first time I'd watched for about 6 months aswell.  I'm in two minds about trying to watch the Xmas episodes...


I wanted to enjoy it but I struggled.  Of course I was out of the 'loop' on many of the storylines so I think I switched off for most of the episode.

I was most disappointed with the scene featuring Pauline and her new hubby.  That came across as being very week - I think they could have made much more of the mistakes Pauline has had. It was a bit...wishy-washy.

I just wanted Joe to pick up the photo of Lou Beale  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joy2286

Although I hated what happened with Bradley and Stacey it was great drama and I loved watching every minute of it! Fantastically acted!

----------


## Jojo

> I wanted to enjoy it but I struggled.  Of course I was out of the 'loop' on many of the storylines so I think I switched off for most of the episode.
> 
> I was most disappointed with the scene featuring Pauline and her new hubby.  That came across as being very week - I think they could have made much more of the mistakes Pauline has had. It was a bit...wishy-washy.
> 
> I just wanted Joe to pick up the photo of Lou Beale


 I felt like I couldn't connect with any of the characters anymore - although I did feel for Billy with the whole Petal situation.  When he started smashing up the cot, I could certainly envisage something like that happening.

Did I miss something, but who sprayed Liar across Paulines back gate?  The Pauline and Joe scenes seemed very disjointed to me, as if it hadn't been rehearsed or something.  I don't know, but when she hit him with the plate, there seemed to be an age between Joe facing the other way and Pauline then hitting him.

I think I may just stick with the films and family dinner on Xmas day lol

----------


## Elsie Tanner

> I felt like I couldn't connect with any of the characters anymore - although I did feel for Billy with the whole Petal situation.  When he started smashing up the cot, I could certainly envisage something like that happening.
> 
> Did I miss something, but who sprayed Liar across Paulines back gate?  The Pauline and Joe scenes seemed very disjointed to me, as if it hadn't been rehearsed or something.  I don't know, but when she hit him with the plate, there seemed to be an age between Joe facing the other way and Pauline then hitting him.
> 
> I think I may just stick with the films and family dinner on Xmas day lol


I don't care anything for Billy, especially not with what I have seen and read of this story.  Just a flash in the pan it seems; they got rid of Petal for convenience.

I know what you mean about Pauline & Hubby II.  I felt that the whole scene was very forced, although I would suggest that they were over-rehearsed because the actors seemed to care little for them. Hitting him with the plate was an instant reference to the famous moment where Pauline thwacked Arthur with the frying pan.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

One day, Mr Benn went into the Fowler house.  He met Pauline Fowler, who hit him over the head with a chunk of porcelain.

----------


## Jojo

> I don't care anything for Billy, especially not with what I have seen and read of this story.  Just a flash in the pan it seems; they got rid of Petal for convenience.
> 
> I know what you mean about Pauline & Hubby II.  I felt that the whole scene was very forced, although I would suggest that they were over-rehearsed because the actors seemed to care little for them. Hitting him with the plate was an instant reference to the famous moment where Pauline thwacked Arthur with the frying pan.


 I wasn't sure whether it was from over or under rehearsing, but they certainly didn't seem to be too bothered did they lol.  At least Arthur had had the affair with Mrs Hewitt to warrant the frying pan treatment though - Joe didn't really do anything that bad, apart from tell her how he felt about her family I suppose  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

I think calling the man she loved so much a jailbird and her only child left she likes a slapper warrants some kind of smack. 

I loved it last night. Billy scene with the cot again got to me.. He loves Petal so much and he is a complete mess 

Stacey shouldn't have done what she did, turning up at the party like that.. If she was annoyed, turning up and behaving would have made more of an impression on Bradley. Having said that, Lydia had no right to talk to Stacey like that, Bradley had no right to tell everyone she was just a fling and then tell Stacey he didn't ever want to have kids with her.. 

I am looking forward to tonight and the christmas one.... Billy/honey, Pauline/sonia features a lot in them and say what you like about EE scripts, they are good actors

----------


## Skits

i felt so sorry for billy last night. 
poor stacey, bradley is turning into his father. stacey's well clear of him.

----------


## Jojo

> I think calling the man she loved so much a jailbird and her only child left she likes a slapper warrants some kind of smack. 
> 
> I loved it last night. Billy scene with the cot again got to me.. He loves Petal so much and he is a complete mess 
> 
> Stacey shouldn't have done what she did, turning up at the party like that.. If she was annoyed, turning up and behaving would have made more of an impression on Bradley. Having said that, Lydia had no right to talk to Stacey like that, Bradley had no right to tell everyone she was just a fling and then tell Stacey he didn't ever want to have kids with her.. 
> 
> I am looking forward to tonight and the christmas one.... Billy/honey, Pauline/sonia features a lot in them and say what you like about EE scripts, they are good actors


 But, putting it on the other side, the amount of hurtful things Pauline has said in the past to Joe etc - would that then make it excusable for him to hit her?  Its still marital abuse in my book in some sense of the word.  Understandable in a sense, but ahh I don't know.

Billy was heartbreaking I thought, and you could totally see where he was coming from.  To be forced into making a decision about handing over the child you've always wanted, or losing the wife you love dearly was so awful for him and then to hear that news about Petal last night.

I don't think Lydia had the right to speak to Stacey like that either, but, I think it was with the best of intentions, although completely wrong.  Bradley at the end, about the kids bit and everything, I think was a reaction to her coming out of the bathroom with that other guy.  Bradley obviously thought something had happened, especially with the way in which she was flirting with him all night, and so it was said to hurt her.  Hurtful things are said more so when you love the person you are arguing with.  It was all well and good for Stacey to apologise, and good on her for apologising, but to me the damage had been done in her behaviour that night.  She should have just kept away from the party.  The way she acted when she was there, almost justified Bradleys reasons for not inviting her.

It was a better episode than the one that I had last seen 6 months ago, and like you said Siobhan, there are some very good actors in there, and they can only do as the script says.

----------


## Siobhan

> But, putting it on the other side, the amount of hurtful things Pauline has said in the past to Joe etc - would that then make it excusable for him to hit her?  Its still marital abuse in my book in some sense of the word.  Understandable in a sense, but ahh I don't know.


But that is Pauline all over, she could always give the crap but never take it. And yes it is domestic abuse... What she said, let alone did, was nasty and horrible but to be honest, i didn't see pauline talking, I saw Wendy Richards talking. She never wanted her character to remarry. I think it was an attack on the writers/producers more that her on screen husband

----------


## Jojo

> But that is Pauline all over, she could always give the crap but never take it. And yes it is domestic abuse... What she said, let alone did, was nasty and horrible but to be honest, i didn't see pauline talking, I saw Wendy Richards talking. She never wanted her character to remarry. I think it was an attack on the writers/producers more that her on screen husband


 I think you are definitely right there Siobhan.  She had made it clear how she felt about the entire Pauline/Joe union and it was ignored, so she had to make her point in a different way and that was probably it.

----------


## Katy

i never thought of it that way but i can really see your point. It was really well done last night, and i think its building up to christmas just nicely. I thought Joe was really good however hard he tried he still wanted to help her, Peggy and Paulines slanging match in the Square was good as well. 

As for Stacey i dont think she deserved to be treated like that, they drinks went flying in true slater fasion.

----------


## Kim

I thought it was really good, too. Loved it when Pauline hit Joe, was it with the fruit bowl?! The original one got smashed in the Sonia/Martin/Stalker Sarah storyline, I recall. I wished I could just pop up and say, "Sorry, Joe, but every husband of Pauline Fowler has to be smashed round the head at some point, affair or no affair. 

I felt so sorry for Billy when he started smashing the cot up, Honey cares a little bit, but not that much, yet. 

Poor Stacey. I felt so sorry for her, knew that that man was going to start taking advantage when he followed her in like that. Go Stacey with the glass, just change the skirt! I really hate Bradley now, first the abortion, now dumping her. Why doesn't he just take everything away from her, as she seems to have lost Sean now, and Ruby only went a while back.

----------


## littlemo

> Poor Stacey. I felt so sorry for her, knew that that man was going to start taking advantage when he followed her in like that. Go Stacey with the glass, just change the skirt! I really hate Bradley now, first the abortion, now dumping her. Why doesn't he just take everything away from her, as she seems to have lost Sean now, and Ruby only went a while back.


Does anyone remember that guys name?! I'll have to look at the episode again. What a prat! hey! I hope Bradley has a go at him, at some point. He's horrible! Wanted to see Stacey kick that guy, in the bathroom, he deserved a pasting! lol. 

I don't like Lydia. Stacey's right she is a 'creep'! lol. I know she's nice to Bradley. But you can tell that she's a right snob. That's a first sight opinion though. It could be that she'll be quite nice once we get to know her. 

Although I wouldn't really like anyone going out with Bradley, who isn't Stacey! lol.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I am looking forward to tonight and the christmas one.... Billy/honey, Pauline/sonia features a lot in them and say what you like about EE scripts, they are good actors


 Oh I agree there are plenty of good actors in EE, but also a lot of awful scriptwriters who must get their ideas from watching Pocoyo.  

Incidentally, how did Joe know all these Fowler secrets, especially Lucille Hewitt?  Only Pauline, Ian, Dot, Pat and the Mitchells know about that, and I doubt Pauline and Dot would rattle on about it, even Dot the gossip queen of the Square....  :Confused:

----------


## Elsie Tanner

> Oh I agree there are plenty of good actors in EE, but also a lot of awful scriptwriters who must get their ideas from watching Pocoyo.  
> 
> Incidentally, how did Joe know all these Fowler secrets, especially *Lucille Hewitt*?  Only Pauline, Ian, Dot, Pat and the Mitchells know about that, and I doubt Pauline and Dot would rattle on about it, even Dot the gossip queen of the Square....


You're thinking of Corra, Rich  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

Absolutely fantastic episode tonight! 

Bradley/Stacey/Max/Jim, wow! Loving Stacey's character! She's the best!  :Smile:  

It was amazing how Lacey played the change of personalities so well, tonight. At first she was upset about Bradley, and then she decided to get mean! Going back to way she was before she met him. 

Max punching Bradley was way out of order! It didn't even seem like a reflex reaction (It was nothing like when Dennis hit Sharon). It seemed vicious! 

Oh, Martin knows about Mark jnr being Grant's. Surprised to see that coming out now! You reckon he'll tell the Mitchells before he leaves?!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Oh, Martin knows about Mark jnr being Grant's. Surprised to see that coming out now! You reckon he'll tell the Mitchells before he leaves?!


oooh i know, everyone in my family went 'oooooooooooooooooooooh' when he said that, we've been waiting for it to come out for YEARS! i expected more of a reaction to it from Pauline, maybe she doesn't believe him?

----------


## Jojo

> Oh, Martin knows about Mark jnr being Grant's. Surprised to see that coming out now! You reckon he'll tell the Mitchells before he leaves?!


 So when did Mark tell Martin about that then?!  I thought Mark was the only one to know about it!  This could be interesting then - that fact is now bound to get back to the Mitchells somehow....

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> So when did Mark tell Martin about that then?!  I thought Mark was the only one to know about it!  This could be interesting then - that fact is now bound to get back to the Mitchells somehow....


Martin said Michelle told him about it when he went over to see her

----------


## Jojo

> Martin said Michelle told him about it when he went over to see her


 Oh right - ta Vicky.  I didn't see it tonight, so not a clue lol.  When did Martin go over there last?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Two fantastic episodes both tonight and last night! Bradley was being such a prat towards Stacey! Him saying she had no class and she looks like a slut- it was way out of order! I felt so sorry for Stacey! Max made a big mistake though, kissing Stacey?! What was he thinking!?

Loved the scenes between Pauline and Martin tonight and Pauline and Joe last night. Pauline shutting everyone out is a really good storyline. I can't believe how much Pauline is hurting Martin, i hope she makes up with him. I was shocked by Joe's behaviour last night, dropping all of Pauline's pictures on the floor! No wonder Pauline whacked him one!  :EEK!:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Oh right - ta Vicky.  I didn't see it tonight, so not a clue lol.  When did Martin go over there last?


Thats a shame you missed a good episode. Im not entirely sure when he went over to be honest to my recollection it hasn't been recently that he has been over there but maybe he did and it just slipped my mind  :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> You're thinking of Corra, Rich


So I just noticed.  :Embarrassment: 

No idea why I put that, though the fact that Lucille died recently must have clouded my mind.  :Confused:

----------


## JustJodi

> Does anyone remember that guys name?! I'll have to look at the episode again. What a prat! hey! I hope Bradley has a go at him, at some point. He's horrible! Wanted to see Stacey kick that guy, in the bathroom, he deserved a pasting! lol. 
> 
> I don't like Lydia. Stacey's right she is a 'creep'! lol. I know she's nice to Bradley. But you can tell that she's a right snob. That's a first sight opinion though. It could be that she'll be quite nice once we get to know her. 
> 
> Although I wouldn't really like anyone going out with Bradley, who isn't Stacey! lol.


The doody head was RHYS.
He claimed he had Staceys nickers in his pocket, hmm I wonder if Bradley would have reconized them EVEN IF Rhys did have a pair in his pocket,,
Lydia should have stayed out of it in the very begining..I did notice Bradley came to Lydias rescue rather quickly after Stacey dumped the wine on her.. :Cool:  And I also noticed he gave Lydia a ride around in his new car FIRST before Stacey..
I can't help but wonder how old some of these EE writers are ??12??14??

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh right - ta Vicky. I didn't see it tonight, so not a clue lol. When did Martin go over there last?


*I think Martin and Sonia went to florida to see Michelle, I think it was early last year..( probably about the time Sonia got new knockers )*

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG EastEnders has got good again. Another great episode. My fave bits were the Pauline & Martin scenes. Pauline's been really good lately. The stuff with Max, Bradley, & Jim was enjoyable too. Really liking it at the moment! Bring on the next epi!  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I assume the revelation about Mark Jnr is Michelle's way of opting out of   Spoiler:    going to mummy's funeral.  
Still a flimsy excuse, but better than nothing.

----------


## kayuqtuq

I want to give Honey a good slap, she really gets on my nerves.  I've never liked the character - I wish Billy and Little Mo were still together.  I hate Honey for making Billy choose between her and Petal - Billy should have chosen the baby and told Honey to clear off.

Great scenes with Pauline in yesterday and today's ep, how much nastier can she get.  Can't wait for next week!

Carol   :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

> I want to give Honey a good slap, she really gets on my nerves.  I've never liked the character - I wish Billy and Little Mo were still together.  I hate Honey for making Billy choose between her and Petal - Billy should have chosen the baby and told Honey to clear off.


I do miss Little mo, but I don't mind Honey (she's o.k.). Little Mo was a better character though, I feel. I think Billy got over her too quickly. He was so besotted. 

I hate the way the writers change people's feelings at the drop of a hat. That's what they are doing with Bradley's feelings for Stacey at the moment.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I do miss Little mo, but I don't mind Honey (she's o.k.). Little Mo was a better character though, I feel. I think Billy got over her too quickly. He was so besotted. 
> 
> I hate the way the writers change people's feelings at the drop of a hat. That's what they are doing with Bradley's feelings for Stacey at the moment.


I think the writers have got it right with Bradley, we keep seeing this different side to him, like we did when Stacey had an abortion for his sake, hes not all sweetness like we first assumed, and hes starting to show a dark side to him.

Yesterdays episode was very good, havent enjoyed EE like that for sometime, the Max, Bradley, Stacey stuff I really enjoyed, particulary the Max and Jim situation, I think theres alot there still to come out. Very good episode lets hope the Christmas episodes are just as good.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I think the writers have got it right with Bradley, we keep seeing this different side to him, like we did when Stacey had an abortion for his sake, hes not all sweetness like we first assumed, and hes starting to show a dark side to him.


very much so, and he suddenly seemed like his dad, which was a nice touch. that scene with all 3 of them together was brilliant, Max really is the link between Jim and Bradley (he even looks like both of them!), alas, it's not the nicest of links!

----------


## EE Rocks

Brilliant Episode last night, Infact all of this week has been fab (I had a feeling it would be :Cool:  )

Max and Stacey - WOW, full on kiss i thought it would just be a peck on the lips. I enjoyed it though, Fab chemistry there.

Am i on my own? I love Evil Pauline, I don't want her to leave now, such a bitch. :EEK!:  

Poor Tanya. :Crying:  I loved the showdown with the Brannings i wasn't expecting that, I wonder what the secret is? I am loving Eastenders at the moment it's on cracking form. Hope next weeks is even better.

P.S I don't think Bradley's had a personality transplant at all, he's always has a dark side, remember when he wanted that Job? (I think he cheated) and forcing stacey into an abortion?

----------


## littlemo

> P.S I don't think Bradley's had a personality transplant at all, he's always has a dark side, remember when he wanted that Job? (I think he cheated) and forcing stacey into an abortion?


Yeah I think his dark side started when he cheated in his job. Before that I thought he was the most wonderful guy in the Square. And really good for Stacey. 

But maybe it was just on the surface. There was still a lot of baggage from his past.

It seems his change of behaviour, is supposed to be down to Stacey and Max (individually), both of them quite manipulative, in their own ways. 

Yeah, I suppose this side of his character could work. I still find it a bit strange though.

----------


## Jojo

I'm sorry but I'm finding Stacey cringeworthy at the moment.  Almost desperate.  She may be single, but Max certainly isn't and when their little whatever happened gets out, not only is Max going to lose his son again, but also his wife and his two daughters.  Sorry, but is Stacey really worth all that?!  

I don't blame Bradley for giving Stacey the bill for the damage to his car.  &#163;300 is a lot of money.  I don't think Bradley has really had a personality transplant though.  Everyone loses their temper, or gets annoyed for one reason or another.  Bradley is still the same guy to an extent, hes just not lying down anymore when something happens.

----------


## Joy2286

> I'm sorry but I'm finding Stacey cringeworthy at the moment.  Almost desperate.  She may be single, but Max certainly isn't and when their little whatever happened gets out, not only is Max going to lose his son again, but also his wife and his two daughters.  Sorry, but is Stacey really worth all that?!  
> 
> I don't blame Bradley for giving Stacey the bill for the damage to his car.  Â£300 is a lot of money.  I don't think Bradley has really had a personality transplant though.  Everyone loses their temper, or gets annoyed for one reason or another.  Bradley is still the same guy to an extent, hes just not lying down anymore when something happens.


I agree with you- I can't believe Max is so stupid to risk losing everything. Having said that though I am enjoying watching Stacey wind him up. 

I don't blame Bradley either. I agree with you- I don't think he's changed- I think he's just learnt to stand up for himself rather than be trampled all over

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh well, just a few hours until a legend departs.  End of an era and all that....

Happy Christmas everyone.....

----------


## JustJodi

*I personally think Max should back off, Stacey is going about things quite desperately..She is acting so NEEDY .BTW who the heck wrote that rubbish she was spouting to Max.. sounded like soft porn diaglogue.*



*Any way  MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERY BODY xoxoxox*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Last night wasn't as good compared to Friday I thought.

----------


## littlemo

Intresting episode today. Not as good as I was expecting, but I think it might liven up a bit later tonight. 

Loved the speech by Stacey though! Telling Bradley he was crap in bed! lol. That was quite amusing. 

God Jean was embarrassing. I was cringing listening her go on and on about Bradley. When your daughter's broken up with a guy, you don't want to keep on talking about him do you?!

Do you reckon Jean will help them back together?! Jim seemed to think Bradley should go and speak to Stacey, so he must feel a bit of sympathy for her. Bradley is being a bit heartless. 

Very passionate at the end with Max and Stacey. You know she's just doing it cause she's hurt. There's a lot of emotional stuff happening with her mum, and with Bradley. It seems to be a way of blocking it out. And getting revenge!

Also I know people are going to cringe at this. But he's a lot more experienced than Bradley.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

I must say that that was the worst TV slap I have seen!

----------


## CrazyLea

Rather disappointed with the 'sensational' Christmas episodes.. they had their moments. But they were short lived. Paulines exit was dry, it could have been better. 
The excellent Stacey stuff promised.. was okay. Nothing great!
Let's hope the rest of the week is better!

----------


## Amber

:Crying:  Pauline's dead! I thought it was good for her to die by Arthur's bench. Anywhere else and it wouldn't have seemed right.

 :EEK!:  The fruitbowl!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god that was awful. And there was me thinking eastenders was back on the up. It's weird how the last few episodes have been really good but the xmas day one (which is supposed to be the best) was actually quite bad?  :Confused:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

A dreadful exit, for such a wonderful, wonderful character.

Sonia the nurse and everyone else just stare like gargoyles struck dumb, no call for an ambulance, no checking of pulse or breathing, nothing.  Martin takes a look, says she's dead and it's game over for Pauline.  Didn't think much of the scenes between Pauline and Sonia, they seemed to fall flat somehow.  

Elsewhere, Stacey is turning into Kat mark II, only worse.  Awful speech in the Vic.  Don't buy the affair with Max one bit.  

Phil dressed as Santa, Ben the robot, and Gary and Minty's 'hilarious' double act just made things even worse.  

Cringeworthy episode, with a very cheesy and wooden exit, and no special endnote either like Julia's theme - maybe for the funeral, I hope.

Bye bye Pauline, and god bless you, Wendy Richard, for portraying a wonderful character to your best of your abilities.  Sadly the scriptwriters turned you from a moaning old cow to a scheming old witch who was as wicked as Dr Shipman, and they honoured your wonderful committment to EastEnders from day 1 with an awful exit.  Shame on them.

*Pauline Fowler:  1985-2006.  RIP*

----------


## littlemo

Max is a real '*******'!! (if were not allowed to say that, asterix it out!). 

Bradley and Stacey are both in love with each other. And we finally know now that Bradley does love her. 

Stacey made a mistake by sleeping with Max, but she didn't lie to Bradley about her feelings for him. She's hurt, and Max knows that. To tell Bradley not to get back with Stacey is cruel and evil! 

Max says he wants to help, but now he's just thinking about himself.

----------


## PR1811

So, what happens to Bradley and Stacey now?!  :EEK!: 

Lets hope it ends with Max getting a short sharp punch to the face! I told you he was evil before he joined!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> So, what happens to Bradley and Stacey now?! 
> 
> Lets hope it ends with Max getting a short sharp punch to the face! I told you he was evil before he joined!


Yeah! lol. 

I want Sean and Bradley to give him a good going over! And Stacey as well! lol. 

I hope Bradley and Stacey can get back together. I know it would be hard if Bradley found out about Max. Most likely impossible, but you've got to see it from her point of view. 

And Bradley now knows that he did treat Stacey badly. He admitted that to Max's face. Do you think there could be a way to fix it?!

----------


## PR1811

They are going to run in to each other at some point and have an argument and someone will say "But I love you!" and then the other will say "I love you to, but Max said, you said it was over?!" then when they work it out they will call in Assasin Sonia...  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Pauline Fowler:  1985-2006.  RIP*


Blimey was she only 21?! She hasn't aged well has she  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

This was beyond dissapointing, and it is a shame when its when they promised som much. Then again this is typical of EE nowadays. Massive build up and hype to a damp squib. What shameful treatment of one of the best actresses in this poor soap.

I think they shied away from making it really sad. This could be of course just plain nastiness from the beeb at Wendy Richards leaving and dissing them but its more likely to be just down to plain sloppy writing and continuity.

The writing was even poorer in the second episode and the continuity even poorer. Nobody not even the part-time Lesbian, single mum, alcoholic, ex daughter in law with the surgically enhanced mammary glands thought to check her vital signs :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The whole farce was an insult to our inteligence and looks set to continue doing so with the so called funeral arrangements. :Wal2l:  

Without a doubt the poorest soap of the festive period

----------


## Sherbs

Have to agree totally, what terrible scripting/writing/both!!!

My wife said in the first episode "ooooh its getting juicy again, maybe we should start watching again".

Then in the second episode, sonia walks back to the pub........no snow......then 10 minutes later pauline comes out, and its thick snow, tree's heavy with snow!!!!!

Pauline, laying on the floor, ex-nurse sonia stood watching, and Dr.Fowler pronounces she is dead without even checking her pulse, what utter rubbish.

And what was with Santa "Phil" talking in a german accent???  :Rotfl:  

Had quite enjoyed it up to them bits, then it just went back to the old farcicle EE of old.

----------


## Dutchgirl

What is Max's game? Dirty old perv, yuck yuck yuck :Sick: . Stacey and Bradley belong together!! Well if this didn't happen it wouldn't be a soap wouldn't it?
It is a shame Honey came around so quickly it would have have been more believable if, Billy had to deal with it on his own. Good acting by the way, made me cry again, well must be the hormones playing up. :Sad:  

I'm sorry they made Wendy Richards leave this way. She deserved better.

----------


## Sherbs

"What is Max's game? Dirty old perv, yuck yuck yuck"

Well that was about the only realistic part of it to be honest.

Aint many weak willed men that could resist her dressed like that, she is very pretty and has a fantastic figure!!!

Even my wife said not many men would resist her!

----------


## Kim

That totally was not a good exit for such a valued actress. It was so poorly done that I was laughing at it. The bit where she was wobbly on her feet was bad enough, but the fall just looked as if she was drunk or something. 

They want to sort out the timekeeping, too. And the reality. Since when, could a 6 year old girl go to Pauline's, see what happened, then be back before Sonia. Unless Martin AND Rebecca were there, which obviously, they weren't. And I don't think she could have gone on her own. Possibly Dot, but surely she would have said something.  :Ponder: 

Max and Stacey - yuck. It's a good job I didn't have my full attention on the screen, at the end of the first episode. Loved the part with Tanya and Bradley, but just a little bit too late. 

Pauline and Sonia - I actually felt a bit sorry for Pauline when Sonia was talking about that bike thing, because it showed how nice she could be, but then she ruined it by saying 'It was my world.'

Good on Sonia if she did cause it.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, The question is did Rebecca see anything when she put the card at Paulines door???
Can't believe Max though how could he? He wants to be a Dad to his daughters and son and then he goes off with Stacey leaving Tanya sorting everyting out.
Can't wait till it gets out Stacey won't know whats hit her when Tanya finds out.

----------


## *soap*star*

I know everyone's saying how crap the episodes were but i still wish i hadnt missed them- must have been better than a lot of other christmas drivel.

----------


## Kim

> Lol, The question is did Rebecca see anything when she put the card at Paulines door???
> Can't believe Max though how could he? He wants to be a Dad to his daughters and son and then he goes off with Stacey leaving Tanya sorting everyting out.
> Can't wait till it gets out Stacey won't know whats hit her when Tanya finds out.


  Spoiler:     It's speculation that she did, but tonights spoilers say that Rebecca shuns Sonia, so it seems likely.   

Also, I'm doing Media Studies, and that card seemed like a symbolic code to me.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree, last night's two Christmas episodes were poor. It was ok to start with, it did look promising, Ian trying to persaude Pauline to stay, the confrontation between Sonia and Pauline, etc, but when Pauline just wobbled, fell to the floor and died, it was awful. In fact, i was nearly laughing, i couldn't believe she was actually dead, i didn't feel sad and i didn't feel any emotion, it was very poorly done.

I don't get this whole Max and Stacey business, i can't stand Stacey right now, what does she think she's doing getting it off with Max and what does Max see in her!? Totally unconvincing.

Another thing to add, why did it snow? It's funny that it snows in Albert Square and nowhere else in the country has snow.

----------


## Bryan

I didn't enjoy this much at all. As the episode started with the classic lines from Arthur/Michelle/Lou i thought it may be a promising set of festive episodes, but typical Eastenders they managed to ruin it, and just remind us that its current output of episodes are rubbish in comparission to the classic eastenders that we all knew and loved.

I'm sick of the panto Gary and Minty, the spoilt brat Ben and this entire Bracey/Max drivel. I can't associate with a single character and if they axed it tomorrow I wouldn't shed a single tear.

They had the potential to make these episodes mind blowing, saying goodbye to a soap legend, but apart from her argument with Sonia, her exit -quiet frankly- was appauling. They have spent the last few months ruining her character, turning her into a shadow of her former self. Why would we care that they killed off some sad old spinster? All we are feeling sorry for is how the producers and writers are killing off not Pauline, but the show with their rubbish efforts. 

Eastenders - can it survive another Christmas?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I didn't enjoy this much at all. As the episode started with the classic lines from Arthur/Michelle/Lou i thought it may be a promising set of festive episodes, but typical Eastenders they managed to ruin it, and just remind us that its current output of episodes are rubbish in comparission to the classic eastenders that we all knew and loved.


I agree.  It started off well.  We had some nice exchanges between Ian and Pauline, and Dot and Pauline - very natural conversations, but after that it just plummeted.  

Don't even get me started on the snow.  Cheesy old rubbish.




> Eastenders - can it survive another Christmas?


Easily.  However IMO it's a mere shadow of its former self.  I might not even bother watching Christmas 2007, which would be the first time I would miss the Christmas episodes since the beginning (I've seen them all).  Hard to believe it was 20 years yesterday that Den gave Angie Watts the divorce papers - how it has plummeted.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Blimey was she only 21?! She hasn't aged well has she


Well Fred Elliott died aged 12, and he had no hair follacles at all during that time, and was a grandfather!  There are some very disfunctional families around.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Oh yes Alan, the funeral spoilers indicate this storyline is going to turn into even more of a farce.  :Sad:

----------


## In The Car

All you lot saying Pauline had a bad exit what would you have done and how would you have killed her off?

People keep over analyzing EastEnders all the time for no reason. The episodes last night had nothing wrong with them. If you think they should have been done a different way lets here it.

I don't even think half of you watch.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I am in two minds about the episodes from yesterday it was okay but i thought it was going to be really sad when she died but it wasn't at all it just sort of happened so i was a bit disapointed with it to be honest.

----------


## Tannie

I Was Really Dissapointed With The Scenes Of Paulines Death! That Must Of Been The Worst Way To Kill Off A Actresse Who Has Been In EE Since It First Started! Looked More Of A drunken Fall Then A Death Fall (Althrough I Have Absoulotely No Idea What They Look Like!) 

I Wonder How The Card Got On The DoorStep :Ponder:   Maybe Dot Put It Down Or Something Not To Sure About It Through :Ponder:  

I Was Set Against The Stacey/Max Affair But Now I Think It's Getting Good. Althrough It Is A Shame On Bradley!

----------


## Pinkbanana

I enjoyed the two episodes yesterday. Minty and Gary were actually rather funny I thought. Yep a bit panto, but soooo what, its Crimbo time and EE normally gets grief for being too depressing - they cant win. :Sad:  

The only bit I didnt like was the Max (you swine) and Stacey thing - it seems alittle sick too me (nearly choked on my mince pie when that scene with them in bed together came on my screen. :Sick: ), and the speed at which Bradders turned around from shouting "I dont want anything to do with you" to Stace in the pub, to telling his dad (who had just erm....slept with her) that he loved her...was pretty incredulous.

Also I actually found myself willing on the satsuma (Pauline) to smack Sonia back, after the little madam wollaped her one. Ding dong the witch is finally dead!!!! :Cheer:  

Just one Q, want is to become of the scruffy mutt that Pauline use to carry under her arm?  :Ponder:

----------


## Tannie

> Just one Q, want is to become of the scruffy mutt that Pauline use to carry under her arm?


I Think Either Dot or Martin May Take Her Not To Sure Through :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah that turn around for Bradley was quite strange. He really did seem genuine when he told Stacey he didn't love her (at the party). Were there two different script writers for those two episodes?! I'm assuming so!  

Bradley is very influenced by others. He said he didn't love Stacey, after he felt humiliated in front of his friends (at the party), which was probably to do with how he felt his friends reactions to her were. And then he said he loved her, after Max and Tanya told him how much Stacey loves him. He seems very mixed up. And i'm quite confused what his actual feelings are.

Although it seems that he does love her. Because he has to feel hurt by Max sleeping with Stacey. Otherwise it wouldn't be a good storyline.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Were there two different script writers for those two episodes?! I'm assuming so!


Nope.  It was old-school chap Simon Ashdown who wrote both episodes.

----------


## alan45

> I know everyone's saying how crap the episodes were but i still wish i hadnt missed them- must have been better than a lot of other christmas drivel.


 I wished I'd have watched drivel instead of EE. It would have been more enjoyable

----------


## alan45

> Nope.  It was old-school chap Simon Ashdown who wrote both episodes.


 Ah yes he knows a lot about the East End   me old china

----------


## LostVoodoo

the bit when Phil said to Rebecca 'what do you wnt for christmas' and she said 'a cardigan'!  :Lol:  i nearly weed myself laughing at the stupidness of that!

----------


## littlemo

> the bit when Phil said to Rebecca 'what do you wnt for christmas' and she said 'a cardigan'!  i nearly weed myself laughing at the stupidness of that!


Yeah! lol. I didn't think at the time, but maybe she got that expression off her gran! lol.

----------


## In The Car

> All you lot saying Pauline had a bad exit what would you have done and how would you have killed her off?
> 
> People keep over analyzing EastEnders all the time for no reason. The episodes last night had nothing wrong with them. If you think they should have been done a different way lets here it.
> 
> I don't even think half of you watch.


So not one person has answered my question.

Says it all really. Sarah is right about this place.

----------


## Suzanne

> So not one person has answered my question.
> 
> Says it all really. Sarah is right about this place.


I'll answer your question - although I haven't bothered to post in months!

I would have preferred a storyline simialar to what Dennis had - Pauline hit over the head by person(s) unknown or something similar to who shot Phil.  It just seems anticlimatic.

Yes, Pauline has always been a miserable cow, but the one thing that Pauline NEVER did was turn her back on her family - no matter what.  However, the scripte writers, in their finite wisdom, had Pauline do just that.  Pauline turned her back on Martin - even taking back the stall.  I just cannot see Pauline doing that. Running away to America, yes, but becoming so embittered against her son, no.

Sonja slappaed her.  Thousands of people have been slapped in EE (most of them by Peggy) and no one has died from a slap in the face.

Totally rubbish and Wendy Richards deserved much better.

----------


## In The Car

> I'll answer your question - although I haven't bothered to post in months!
> 
> I would have preferred a storyline simialar to what Dennis had - Pauline hit over the head by person(s) unknown or something similar to who shot Phil.  It just seems anticlimatic.
> 
> Yes, Pauline has always been a miserable cow, but the one thing that Pauline NEVER did was turn her back on her family - no matter what.  However, the scripte writers, in their finite wisdom, had Pauline do just that.  Pauline turned her back on Martin - even taking back the stall.  I just cannot see Pauline doing that. Running away to America, yes, but becoming so embittered against her son, no.
> 
> Sonja slappaed her.  Thousands of people have been slapped in EE (most of them by Peggy) and no one has died from a slap in the face.
> 
> Totally rubbish and Wendy Richards deserved much better.


Good posting however   Spoiler:      Sonia wasn't the one who gave Pauline the fatal blow   

All gets revealed at the end of January. I blame EastEnders they should have made this part of the storyline more aware to viewers.

Hint = knock knock.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Did any one find it weird that all that snow just magically dissapeared tonight, there was loads of it there lasnight when Pauline died tonight clear as a bell, oh well cant say i expected anything more from them to be honest, only Eastenders can have tones of snow one night then suddenly none the next  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

> Did any one find it weird that all that snow just magically dissapeared tonight, there was loads of it there lasnight when Pauline died tonight clear as a bell


Hahaha, you sound like my sister. Hates the show, yet still found time to critises the snow  :Lol:  

Poor episode tonight  :Smile:  Nice to see Ian getting involved though  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think he should get involved with other characters more often, in the good way, not 'Oh Ian is a loser blah blah' *hides*

----------


## diamond1

> Good posting however   Spoiler:      Sonia wasn't the one who gave Pauline the fatal blow   
> 
> All gets revealed at the end of January. I blame EastEnders they should have made this part of the storyline more aware to viewers.
> 
> Hint = knock knock.


 your right it was   Spoiler:    *rebecca*!!! Pauline was off to give rebecca her crimbo presents when rebecca goes " Granny pauline did you ever wonder how Jhonny allen and dennis really Died well it was me I did them all and your next granny pauline EXTERMINATE.EXTERMINATE."   that was just a joke however I think paulines death was a genuine death I think her character transplant went wrong somewhere and she died as an evil tyrant.

I think the biggest mystery around paulines death is what michelle and vickys excuse for not attending the funeral is!!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Hahaha, you sound like my sister. Hates the show, yet still found time to critises the snow


Come on you have to admit it is really weird there wasn't a trace of snow on that episode tonight and we all know that in reality if there was that much snow it wouldn't clear up like that so quickly  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> If you think they should have been done a different way lets *here*  ???????sp       it.
> 
> I don't even think half of you watch.


 You sound so boringly familiar.

----------


## alan45

I thought last nights was bad but omg tonights was 10 times worse. Who writes this rubbish.  Obviously the worst of the Christmas soaps. So many brilliant potentials ruined by dire writing

----------


## alan45

> Eastenders - can it survive another Christmas?


Yes because the producers and the Beeb dont give two balls of blue about the real viewers because the telly tax money keeps rolling in :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I thought last nights was bad but omg tonights was 10 times worse. Who writes this rubbish.  Obviously the worst of the Christmas soaps. So many brilliant potentials ruined by dire writing


I agree, it was really awful again tonight. Even worse than last night, i really couldn't care about the whole Li storyline, and Stacey and Max are just getting boring. Everyone acted like everything was normal when a person who had lived in the Square all her life had just died the following day. There was no atmosphere to suggest someone had just died, and there was not enough emotion. Ian and Martin didn't show enough emotion, no one really seemed to care. It was cringeworthy!

----------


## Jojo

Why did Martin seem to not care?? Ian seemed more devastated at Paulines death that Martin did, yet it was his mother?!  No matter what their problems may have been, she was still his mum.

I have to admit, the Xmas Day episodes, I Sky +'d and then went to the end, after having the "pleasure" of watching some cringeworthy stuff from Stacey and Max and not wanting to put myself through any more of it!, just to see Pauline fall to the ground and die.  

Tonight though, I caught 15 mins and gave up again - like I said just now, and totally agreeing with you Davey - no feeling, no atmosphere of loss - nothing.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yes, Pauline has always been a miserable cow, but the one thing that Pauline NEVER did was turn her back on her family - no matter what.  However, the scripte writers, in their finite wisdom, had Pauline do just that.  Pauline turned her back on Martin - even taking back the stall.  I just cannot see Pauline doing that. Running away to America, yes, but becoming so embittered against her son, no.
> 
> Totally rubbish and Wendy Richards deserved much better.


Well put, though actually, even going to America and giving up your lifelong home was very unlike Pauline as well.  She was a sour old boot, but family right through into her veins.  She would never hurt her family.

Welcome back btw.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> So not one person has answered my question.
> 
> Says it all really. Sarah is right about this place.


So why did you join it?  :Confused: 

It's not upto me to decide Pauline's exit.  I haven't applied for a job at Elstree and have no intention to.  

I would have got rid of the snow for a start.  :Cool:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hi guys.. I got something to ask you..

How come Ian says he's got no family and mentions Mark and Michelle but never says he's got Martin?  :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

> Come on you have to admit it is really weird there wasn't a trace of snow on that episode tonight and we all know that in reality if there was that much snow it wouldn't clear up like that so quickly


Pathetic fallacy/symbolic code that everything is falling.

----------


## Kim

> Hi guys.. I got something to ask you..
> 
> How come Ian says he's got no family and mentions Mark and Michelle but never says he's got Martin?


I think it's because Martin's younger, or that he shared Pauline's opinions, because his Dad was her twin.

----------


## JustJodi

*it was so spring like when Ian put those flowers on the bench , the night before it was snowing  all of the sudden every thing is bright and dry and snowless,, go figure !!!!!!!!!Guess some one vaccumed up the fake snow too soon LOL*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *it was so spring like when Ian put those flowers on the bench , the night before it was snowing  all of the sudden every thing is bright and dry and snowless,, go figure !!!!!!!!!Guess some one vaccumed up the fake snow too soon LOL*


Yeah I agree it was really weird, i watched an old video at the weekend called happy 15th birthday Eastenders and a bloke on there was sprinkling leaves around the set because it was being filmed in september and it was meant to be november and he was saying you have to make it fit in with the time of year its meant to be, did they forget that rule then  :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

> Yeah I agree it was really weird, i watched an old video at the weekend called happy 15th birthday Eastenders and a bloke on there was sprinkling leaves around the set because it was being filmed in september and it was meant to be november and he was saying you have to make it fit in with the time of year its meant to be, did they forget that rule then


They must have thought that people would be so devastated about Pauline dying that they would forget.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Suzanne

> Well put, though actually, even going to America and giving up your lifelong home was very unlike Pauline as well.  She was a sour old boot, but family right through into her veins.  She would never hurt her family.
> 
> Welcome back btw.


Thanks for the welcome back1 :Smile: 

Is it any wonder so many of the cast are leaving?  The writers are rubbish!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Once Martin and Sonia leave there will only be seven characters left from pre-2000.  That is shocking.  If you took the seven longest serving stars in Corrie you would still only get as near as 1974!




> They must have thought that people would be so devastated about Pauline dying that they would forget.


The only thing I was devastated about was Pauline's send-off.  The snow hadn't just melted in about 8 hours, the ground was bone dry too!  Unbelieveable!

----------


## Marie Atkinson

> Once Martin and Sonia leave there will only be seven characters left from pre-2000.  That is shocking.  If you took the seven longest serving stars in Corrie you would still only get as near as 1974!


Actually its 9

Ian
Pat
Dot
Phil
Peggy
Lucy
Peter
Jim
Billy

----------


## Suzanne

> Actually its 9
> 
> Ian
> Pat
> Dot
> Phil
> Peggy
> Lucy
> Peter
> ...


Phil and Peggy haven't been continous - and wasn't there a different Peggy?  Not since I have been watching, but it seems as though there was a discussion aobut a different actress playing Peggy.

Also, isn't there a new actor playing Peter in the past few months?

----------


## littlemo

Quite a boring episode tonight, really! 

I like Darren, he's so immature. How he'd think that Li would be interested in him, I don't know. I felt really sorry for him. 

I am cringing at Stacey at the moment. I hate the nice as pie attitude towards Tanya. It kind of makes you sick doesn't it?! And Max is really annoying me. But I love the storyline!

So sad for Martin at the end of the episode.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Phil and Peggy haven't been continous - and wasn't there a different Peggy?  Not since I have been watching, but it seems as though there was a discussion aobut a different actress playing Peggy.
> 
> Also, isn't there a new actor playing Peter in the past few months?


Correct about Peter but I don't count the kids just yet.  If Ian left, they would probably go with him.

Jo Warne played Peggy on several brief occasions between 1991-3, and was very good.  Then Panto Babs took over full-time in 1994.

As for tonight, another contrived storyline with Sonia and Martin's mobile phone.  So predictable.  

Don't even get me started on the Darren/Li stuff.  Dreadful.

The only good thing tonight was Dot.  She was excellent.

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh, the Darren and Li stuff. That was so bad. I cringed for Darren so much.. and not in a good way.

----------


## sarah21

> As for tonight, another contrived storyline with Sonia and Martin's mobile phone.  So predictable.  
> 
> Don't even get me started on the Darren/Li stuff.  Dreadful.
> 
> The only good thing tonight was Dot.  She was excellent.


What do you mean by another contrived storyline? Sonia was dreading Martin finding out that she had been at his mother's house, especially now that she knows Rebecca saw her hit her grandmother. She thought Pauline was ringing to tell Martin that she had hit her. In fact, it was simply that Sonia had gotten through to Pauline and she was staying and apologising for her behaviour. It's called plot development.

June Brown was very good tonight. I enjoyed the Fowler/Branning bits, but Darren was unnecessary.

----------

Richie_lecturer (29-12-2006)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> The only thing I was devastated about was Pauline's send-off.  The snow hadn't just melted in about 8 hours, the ground was bone dry too!  Unbelieveable!


Exactly what i meant before, for the amount that was there when she died, in reality if some of it had melted there would still be some there if not there would be traces of it such as wet floor or a little bit of slushy ice stuff but it didnt look like there had even been snow the night before  :Rotfl:  i bet back in 2000 (when it was the 15th birthday of Easterenders and they sprinkled leaves on the floor) they would have remembered detail like that but practically 7 years on they can't even get that right.

----------


## Tracy Carter

> Correct about Peter but I don't count the kids just yet.  If Ian left, they would probably go with him.
> 
> Jo Warne played Peggy on several brief occasions between 1991-3, and was very good.  Then Panto Babs took over full-time in 1994.
> 
> As for tonight, another contrived storyline with Sonia and Martin's mobile phone.  So predictable.  
> 
> Don't even get me started on the Darren/Li stuff.  Dreadful.
> 
> The only good thing tonight was Dot.  She was excellent.


You know everything what goes on yet you still claim never to watch on other forums

Why the lies Richie babe?

----------


## Katy

i thought that Last night was better. I mean at least Darren and Mickey added a bit of humour and it wasnt just tears and more tears. It was really sad though the phone message. I think rebeccas funny blanking Sonia.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> Correct about Peter but I don't count the kids just yet.  If Ian left, they would probably go with him.
> 
> Jo Warne played Peggy on several brief occasions between 1991-3, and was very good.  Then Panto Babs took over full-time in 1994.
> 
> As for tonight, another contrived storyline with Sonia and Martin's mobile phone.  So predictable.  
> 
> Don't even get me started on the Darren/Li stuff.  Dreadful.
> ...


Actually I think you will find I have publicly said that I stopped watching in March, watching only a handful of episodes from that point until November when the beginning of Growler's downfall began.  I have been watching ever since, but unless it improves, I shall be turning off again very shortly, probably after the funeral is over, or until the fallout of Pauline's death clears away.  No lies at all.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> As for tonight, another contrived storyline with Sonia and Martin's mobile phone.  So predictable.  
> 
> Don't even get me started on the Darren/Li stuff.  Dreadful.
> 
> The only good thing tonight was Dot.  She was excellent.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by another contrived storyline? Sonia was dreading Martin finding out that she had been at his mother's house, especially now that she knows Rebecca saw her hit her grandmother. She thought Pauline was ringing to tell Martin that she had hit her. In fact, it was simply that Sonia had gotten through to Pauline and she was staying and apologising for her behaviour. It's called plot development.


Well it reminded me of those incidents where Mr A is desperately keen to tell Mr B a secret - "B, there's something I have to tell you", before they are interrupted at the last moment, only to find out from someone else accidentally or through witnessing the confession themselves.  It wasn't the worst incident of this sort I'll grant you that, but I still felt they could have handled the situation in a better way.  I don't like the way Sonia is being portrayed as evil in this either, when she's probably innocent.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Marie Atkinson
> 
> Actually its 9
> 
> Ian
> Pat
> Dot
> Phil
> Peggy
> ...


Peter and Lucy change continuously, what with the actors/actresses still being at school.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Suzanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marie Atkinson
> ...


How many time have theu changed. I know that Peter changed not that long ago but its been the same Lucy for ages now right?

----------


## x Amby x

i thought that last nights episode was quite good! Although i dont know how Stacey and Max got away with kissing right in the middle of the square without anyone seeing them? 

May is annoying me! and im quite liking Dawn at the moment!

----------


## Abbie

> i thought that last nights episode was quite good! Although i dont know how Stacey and Max got away with kissing right in the middle of the square without anyone seeing them? 
> 
> May is annoying me! and im quite liking Dawn at the moment!


Lol I know but If everyone was inside then I suppose know one would relise.

----------


## CrazyLea

Especially as at the time they were all preoccupied with Joe. (So no one was looking out the window or anything)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What was all that nonsense about at the Wicks' house?  

Can you buy rice wine and special vodka in a little corner shop?

wooden Rob, May and Dawn of the dead storyline plods along tediously as ever....

That speech by Martin in the Vic was a bit hammy, but Joe and Dot were good tonight.

Good to see Lindy Henry in EE.  Hope the scriptwriters come up with some imaginative stuff for her, for once.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

The episode was o.k. 

I am enjoying the Dawn stuff.  :Smile:  

Stacey and Max are going away together, that's a bit full on isn't?! 

Overall, not bad. 

Glad the Wick's mum is coming back!

----------


## Katy

Dawns story is quite good actually. She should learn though deseration is not a good look. I think the Wicks stuff was quite funny it was a bit diferent, nice to see some smiling for once in Albert square. Im sure that will all change if Shirley gets her way though. I agree though  Linda Henry is fab.

----------


## Kim

Well, more fool EE, they've now made Carly look like a complete dumbo, as she seems happy enough to believe that Dawn's plan to lure back Rob will be successful. So much for her being different, as her job role suggests.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Suzanne
> ...


There was Casey Ann Rothery who was in it for ages, another one, then the current one.

----------


## Tannie

I Knew From The Start Caly Is A Dumb Blond And Will Believe Anything Dawn Says! I Find It Very Unlikely Rob Will Go Back To Her!

----------


## Katy

theres no way Rob will go back to Dawn. There making her sound so pathetic thinking her desperation look will make him want hyer over May. The scriptwriters have made it clear Rob loves May. As for Carly, i cant decide whether she was trying to be there for her mate, or actually believes the rubbish Dawn herself believes.

----------


## x Amby x

Phwoar! Joe Swash in a suit now thats what i like to see!  :Wub:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episodes were really good. Linda Henry is brilliant as Shirley and I can't wait to see more of her  :Smile:  Loved it when her and Denise had words!  :Cool:  I thought it was good seeing a darker side to Kevin too.  :Ninja:  The funeral scenes were decent aswell. Hopefully this will be a new start for EE.

----------


## Kim

Well, no wonder the police showed up, that funeral was like, the longest in EastEnders history! I felt so sorry for Rebecca, it's almost like she wants to hang on to Betty as a way of hanging onto Pauline. I don't think she actually knows that she was adopted, I think they told her that they were just like, both her parents, but that Margaret and Pauline were both her grandmothers. 

She's lost her adoptive parents, 2 grans, and you may as well say her Mum as well, she looks so guilty. Especially the look on and focus upon her face when Pauline's cofin was going down to be cremated, and when it was acknowledged that the police were there. 

I must be going mad, also, because I was actually sad at the end of EastEnders revealed.

----------


## Nigella harman

i thought tonights stuff was the best i have seen in ages. :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

> i thought tonights stuff was the best i have seen in ages.


Yeah it was good! I liked Pauline's funeral, and I thought Carly was great, (showing that she can be manipulative). I'm liking Shirley's character too, it's bringing out a more viscious side of Kevin. And to think that they were once married. He must have been quite a tearaway as a kid. 

Sonia was a desperate woman wasn't she. It was horrible calling her own daughter a liar. Dot can see the truth though. She's very intuative. 

Rebecca's sweet. I think Sonia could have admitted the truth at the beginning. What did she actually do?! Slapped her, knocked over her fruit bowl. I'm sure Pauline has had worst blows in the past.  

I don't think that what Sonia did caused Pauline's death. There must have been more to it.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant believe that dot left the funeral to go to the police then return just a little before the police arrived, how could she do that to sonia?

----------


## Katy

because she thinks she killed her best friend. I thought the funeral scenes were alright. Shirley and Kevin were the best bit of last nights two visits. 
I liked it when Ian said, im now head of the family.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Loved Eastenders revealed, it had me in tears! Wendy is such a great actress and a nice personality.

Loved the Carly Shirly bit, they do look alike, good casting there.

The funeral, when they closed the curtains I had tears in my eyes again!!
Joe is not being treated fairly by Martin, I do understand Martin's reaction in the pub, but Joe is hurting as well. Pauline was so bitter towards the end.

Oh by the way where has Pat gone off to?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I must say that last night, Eastenders was fantastic! After Pauline's abysmal death, i really enjoyed last night's episode. I found Pauline's funeral very sad, especially when Martin did his speech and was crying, James Alexandrou is a very good actor. I wish Pauline's death was as sad as her funeral. 

Shirley Wicks is wonderful! I loved her scenes last night with Carly and her together, her and Kevin arguing in the toilets and her scene with Denise. Shirley Wicks has definetly lived up to my expectations, and it was good to see a darker more serious side to Kevin. A good start to 2007!

----------


## Bryan

For the first time in a long time I had the feeling Eastenders could be improving. Last nights two offerings were very enjoyable. Shirley and Kevin stole the show, Linda Henry is a fabuluous actress, I hope she's in it full time. The episodes were full of drama and emotion from Pauline's funeral, and we had a true Eastenders style cliffhanger with the police turning up.

A VERY promising start to 2007, let's hope they can keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

The episodes were quite good - i got a bit bored though but i wasnt really paying attention to be honest

----------


## x Amby x

That episode was really good i liked it the stuff with Carly/Shirley/Kevin! Its nice that Carly had a big part in an episode! lol Paulines funeral was good! BLess little Rebecca! She was really good!

----------


## Katy

I agree about Carly i really like her and her character. I also like the normal family things like ehouting for the shower at the Wicks in the morning. It reminded we of our house getting ready to leave the house in the morning.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> we had a true Eastenders style cliffhanger with the police turning up.


And a very stupid cliffhanger as well.  The entire fallout of Pauline's death, and the funeral itself has been absolutely pathetic.  No way would what happened last night happen in real life, re. the police turning up, no proper post-mortem.  Awful.

The episode was well written and not bad to watch, but the continuity and scriptwriting knocked lumps out of the episodes.

Also Phil Daniels was so OTT last night.  My word, he used to be a good actor (Quadrophelia etc).  What happened?

----------


## babyblue

her death left me underwhelmed but her funeral was much better, there was some emotion there.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was emotional yes and highly charged, but the ridiculous way they have gone about Pauline's death with the policemen et al was the equivalent of throwing water over a fire.

----------


## babyblue

that is very true, the end turned out to be a damp squib. It would have been much better if they could have just left her ending as the curtains closing on pauline. It would have been much more poignant but they took away from it which is a shame.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> we had a true Eastenders style cliffhanger with the police turning up.
> 
> 
> And a very stupid cliffhanger as well.  The entire fallout of Pauline's death, and the funeral itself has been absolutely pathetic.  No way would what happened last night happen in real life, re. the police turning up, no proper post-mortem.  Awful.


Quite true Richie. Appalling that no-one bothered to research this story properly. 

Who decided it was a Brain Hemorage. What caused the Brain Hemorage

Fact - The funeral could NOT have taken place without a death certificate being issued or permission from the coroner.

Fact - In the event of a sudden or unexpected death such as Pauline's there would almost certainly have been a post mortem carried out.

Interesting point - Walford Council must be the only council in the UK to permit funerals on New Years Day

I think the Metopolitan Police would have handled matters better than that.

All that said I think Sarah Phelps mad the best of the poor storyline

I thought the writers would have learnt their lessons from the poor way in which Barry's death was handled :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Obviously the law does not apply in EE Land

----------


## CrazyLea

> Fact - In the event of a sudden or unexpected death such as Pauline's there would almost certainly have been a post mortem carried out


Considering your point there. Was there not a post mortem then? Cause how are the police going to arrest someone for her death, if there's no evidence or anything to say "so and so caused/killed her"? 
  Spoiler:     Also, if it's true that Sonia didn't cause the death, that someone poisoned her, again how are they gonna prove that is the case?   
Am I making sense  :Lol:  Makes more sense in my head, than written down!

----------


## ?????

overall a good episode. LMAO @ Mo. Also Keith was great when Dot fainted "Look,there goes another one" hahahah!

 cant believe how badly obvious sonia is making it she is guilty! it was obivious martin wasn't talkin about sonia at the end.  and my god how bad of an actress is carly! :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Alan
> 
> Fact - In the event of a sudden or unexpected death such as Pauline's there would almost certainly have been a post mortem carried out
> 
> 
> Considering your point there. Was there not a post mortem then? Cause how are the police going to arrest someone for her death, if there's no evidence or anything to say "so and so caused/killed her"? 
>   Spoiler:     Also, if it's true that Sonia didn't cause the death, that someone poisoned her, again how are they gonna prove that is the case?   
> Am I making sense  Makes more sense in my head, than written down!


Had a post mortem been carried out then the cause of death would have been established. If it was a suspicious death then further enquiries would have been made and an inquest held. Blood tests would also have been carried out as well and these would have established if Pauline had been poisoned

----------

CrazyLea (02-01-2007)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> my god how bad of an actress is carly!


i actually thought carly acted her scenes with kevin and shirley really well

----------


## Katy

I didnt think it was too bad either. but i think everyones good as i cant act myself so all actresses are amazing in my eyes.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by ?????
> 
> 
>  my god how bad of an actress is carly!
> 
> 
> i actually thought carly acted her scenes with kevin and shirley really well


I thought she was really good too. :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> All that said I think Sarah Phelps mad the best of the poor storyline


Yep it was well written, but once again the EE sciptwriters who seem to live on another planet, made sure Pauline's exit and funeral was a complete sham.   

As usual it's upto the old-school writers to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear

----------


## parkerman

Hello again everyone...

I was away on holiday over Christmas and the New Year but I did record the episodes on Sky+ and have just caught up with both the episodes and the discussion on here. Probably to nobody's surprise, I tend to agree with Richie and Alan. I think they should have got in the scriptwriters from The Bill to handle the last couple of episodes, they might have been a bit more realistic then!

Actually I have to say I thought Kellie Shirley (Carly) did really well as did Linda Henry (Shirley). I am not impressed with the Max and Stacey storyline :Sick:   Why would Tanya tell Max to go and see Stacey home? She looked ok and, in any case, only lives over the Square. 

For me the overall cheesiest and absolutely the worst moment over the festive period was the snow on Christmas Day. How obvious and cliched was that? It shows a complete vacuity of ideas and completely spoilt the whole episode in my opinion.

----------


## Siobhan

> For me the overall cheesiest and absolutely the worst moment over the festive period was the snow on Christmas Day. How obvious and cliched was that? It shows a complete vacuity of ideas and completely spoilt the whole episode in my opinion.


yeah that was a bit cheesy... one minute is was alright and then it started snowing just as Pauline was dying...

----------


## alan45

> For me the overall cheesiest and absolutely the worst moment over the festive period was the snow on Christmas Day. How obvious and cliched was that? It shows a complete vacuity of ideas and completely spoilt the whole episode in my opinion.


But hey!!!!! it worked with Alfie and Kat  so lets repeat it ad infinitum

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> For me the overall cheesiest and absolutely the worst moment over the festive period was the snow on Christmas Day. How obvious and cliched was that? It shows a complete vacuity of ideas and completely spoilt the whole episode in my opinion.
> 
> 
> But hey!!!!! it worked with Alfie and Kat  so lets repeat it ad infinitum


Yeah but with Kat and Alfie, he hired a snow machine.. it wasn't as cheesy as this time

----------


## Katy

And also with Kat and Alfie, there was no trying to make it look like it was actually snowing.

----------


## littlemo

Tonight's episode was quite good! Martin has gone demented! 

Really they are making too much of this Sonia thing. It's nonsense that she would be responisble. It was a slap, for crying out loud!  Sonia - 'It was me!' lol.

I reckon when Sonia explains it to the police, they will be saying 'And then what?!'. And she'll be like, well then nothing. I went back to the Vic, and found her dead half an hour later. 

I think they should have made it that Pauline was found dead in the house. It would have been more believable, I think.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm really enjoying it this week, it's been really good. Plus most of the plots seem to be moving along more quickly which makes it even better. Only thing bringing it down is the whole Max/Stacey affair  :Sick:  I still find it out of character for Stacey.

----------


## littlemo

> I'm really enjoying it this week, it's been really good. Plus most of the plots seem to be moving along more quickly which makes it even better. Only thing bringing it down is the whole Max/Stacey affair  I still find it out of character for Stacey.


Yeah. It's been good! Stacey and Max aren't great at the moment, but there'll be good stuff to come!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Its too depressing, i cant handle it, theres to much crying. I had to turn it over half way through, watched channel M instead.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Sonia - 'It was me!' lol.


That bit was the best!!  :Lol:  I was laughing out loud.. Very over exaggerated!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Sonia - 'It was me!' lol.



 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  did you notice that martin didn't stop choking Joe when she said it first??? He is good enough to know his mum is dead without checking but his hearing must be affected  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

I noticed that as well, when i flicked across IT was me still wasnt enough for him to get off poor Joe. I think If she hadnt have said it might have been deadas well.I could nt really dot or Jim getting him off him. He looked determined to do some damage.

----------


## PR1811

Tonight was Dierdrick Santers first episode

And not a bad first episode either!  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Tonight was Dierdrick Santers first episode
> 
> And not a bad first episode either!


Oh,i loved it!!I think Martins brill!Id love to see him pick up an award for this week. :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> Tonight was Dierdrick Santers first episode
> 
> And not a bad first episode either!


Is he a writer, cause I thought it was Sarah Phelps. 

Thought the episode (more a less a 2 hander) was really good tonight! If not a bit unbelievable. 

Why Sonia didn't admit that the fruit bowl smashed on the floor, when Pauline fell over I don't know! There's no need for all these lies. Felt sorry for Rebecca. 

Martin is so bitter! It's understandable  cause Sonia keeps lying. And there's no need for it. I don't get why she's doing it.  :Confused: 

Noticed Bradley had a really smart suit on, coming out of the Vic. Was he supposed to have been to a function or something?!

----------


## littlemo

> Originally Posted by PR1811
> 
> 
> Tonight was Dierdrick Santers first episode
> 
> And not a bad first episode either! 
> 
> 
> Oh,i loved it!!I think Martins brill!Id love to see him pick up an award for this week.


Yeah! lol. 

My dad was like, is he going for an oscar or what?! lol. 

I was like, yeah he is a bit. Some quite comic lines from him too. Quite funny!

----------


## Johnny Allen

tonights was very good, the last 10 minutes even better did not see it ending like that, and boy did Sonia give Martin a smack.

----------


## LostVoodoo

not that i mind because its all been so good, but isn't January 1st 2007 the LONGEST day in albert sqaure's history?! its gone on for like 3 episodes!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by PR1811
> 
> 
> Tonight was Dierdrick Santers first episode
> 
> And not a bad first episode either! 
> 
> 
> Is he a writer, cause I thought it was Sarah Phelps.


No Phelps is a writer.  Diederick is the Executive Producer, taking over from Kate Harwood.  It's still mostly her stuff for now so you'll have to wait until Spring to see the first signs of his influence.




> Noticed Bradley had a really smart suit on, coming out of the Vic. Was he supposed to have been to a function or something?!


He was going to the Society of Ginger People AGM.

----------


## Abbie

> not that i mind because its all been so good, but isn't January 1st 2007 the LONGEST day in albert sqaure's history?! its gone on for like 3 episodes!


I was thinking that, I mean woah is that a new record?

----------


## CrazyLea

Personally.. thought the episode was crap til the end. The end was really good... and unexpected.. but I'm not really a fan of 2 handers, which basically it was  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

> Personally.. thought the episode was crap til the end. The end was really good... and unexpected.. but I'm not really a fan of 2 handers, which basically it was


I know i mean to drag on the whole day to a whole week it want a bit of a bore, but I did feel sorry for sonia.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Most of the episode was good but it did drag on a bit. The ending was great though with Sonia being carted away by the police.. it felt like proper EastEnders!  :Cool:

----------


## alan45

> Most of the episode was good but it did drag on a bit. The ending was great though with Sonia being carted away by the police.. *it felt like proper EastEnders!*


Yes loads of shouting at each other. Strange that they can arrest Sonia on the word of a child. As far as I know the PM has not been carried out so the Walford cops do not actually know the cause of death. The PACE clock will have run at least 48hrs before they get the results :Rotfl:

----------


## Tracy Barlow

Didn't Sonia admit to Martin that she hit her? yes and he phoned the police to tell her where so was so thats why she was arrested on suspicion.

At least thats what I picked up from a well written episode that was written for clever adults.

Alan your going to die when you see the next two weeks of Corrie because the Tracy plot has so many holes in it they may as well call the show cheese street :Rotfl:

----------


## Tracy Barlow

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Most of the episode was good but it did drag on a bit. The ending was great though with Sonia being carted away by the police.. *it felt like proper EastEnders!* 
> 
> 
> Yes loads of shouting at each other. Strange that they can arrest Sonia on the word of a child. As far as I know the PM has not been carried out so the Walford cops do not actually know the cause of death. The PACE clock will have run at least 48hrs before they get the results



You don't need to know the results of a PM to arrest someone! Martin told the cops that Sonia hit Pauline because Sonia told him. :Lol:  

Thats what happens in the real world

----------


## parkerman

I don't think it does.

Even that wouldn't be good enough to arrest her. No-one knows yet why/how Pauline died. Don't you think it might have been an idea for the police to speak to Sonia first? Take her in for questioning, yes, but arrest her???

It doesn't happen on The Bill!!!

----------

alan45 (06-01-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


Welcome back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  That my dear is hearsay. Insufficient evidence to warrant an arrest. Why waste a whole 48 hours of interviewing time before they have evidence that a crime has been committed That does not happen in the REAL world only in the demented simplistic minds of EE scriptworld. Just a typically unresearched story.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was a bit odd that the arrested her only because so what if she hit her, that doesnt usually cause someones death. It was typical enders though, crying shouting, more shouting, a bit miore crying.

----------


## alan45

> I don't think it does.
> 
> Even that wouldn't be good enough to arrest her. No-one knows yet why/how Pauline died. Don't you think it might have been an idea for the police to speak to Sonia first? Take her in for questioning, yes, but arrest her???
> 
> It doesn't happen on The Bill!!!


Nor in the REAL world. The laws of evidence do not apply in Walford

----------


## alan45

> Didn't Sonia admit to Martin that she hit her? yes and he phoned the police to tell her where so was so thats why she was arrested on suspicion.
> 
> At least thats what I picked up from a well written episode that was written for clever adults.  
> 
> Alan your going to die when you see the next two weeks of Corrie because the Tracy plot has so many holes in it they may as well call the show cheese street



Sorry but I thought this thread was about Eastenders.

----------


## Tracy Barlow

> I don't think it does.
> 
> Even that wouldn't be good enough to arrest her. No-one knows yet why/how Pauline died. Don't you think it might have been an idea for the police to speak to Sonia first? Take her in for questioning, yes, but arrest her???
> 
> It doesn't happen on The Bill!!!


They have reason to believe Pauline was murdered so acted on this info. they arrested Sonia without charge for questioning with is what happens. If the PM comes back to say she was not murdered she will be released without charge.

----------


## Tracy Barlow

> Originally Posted by Tracy Barlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


But it does happen in the real world read up on law. If you like I will derect to a law site which slates all this but as you have made a fool of yourself already I don't really want to show you up anymore.

----------


## alan45

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I don't think it does.
> 
> Even that wouldn't be good enough to arrest her. No-one knows yet why/how Pauline died. Don't you think it might have been an idea for the police to speak to Sonia first? Take her in for questioning, yes, but arrest her???
> 
> It doesn't happen on The Bill!!!
> 
> ...


Yes sure they will :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Any decent lawyer would have her released immeadiatly and the Police charged with wrongful arrest and unlawful imprisonment.

----------


## Tracy Barlow

> Originally Posted by Tracy Barlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...



How old are you  12?

This is not how law works. Look at the two men arrested for the murders of those women in Ipswitch, They don't need to know the cause fo death to question someone! :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tracy Barlow
> ...


Are you for real? Oh, so perhaps the women in Ipswich (note spelling by the way) weren't murdered after all then...

----------


## Tracy Barlow

> Originally Posted by Tracy Barlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


Yes I'm real thank you.


just pointing out the facts.

----------


## Tracy Barlow

Anyway I'm  :Banned:  

So goodbye until next time! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Just as I thought it was getting good it ends up as a let down (My opinion)

I really enjoyed it at the start of this week.. I haven't for quite a while.. Especially since the Christmas episode. I think there was too much Sonia and Martin in it. I did think that some of Martin's lines were quite funny though.. Like asking Sonia is she was Mr. Tickle  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sonia made a real mess of things. It couldn't have been nay worse than this. When she told Martin that Rebecca witnessed it all, I thought he would kill here right there and then. But Pauline's voice from the grave would have rescued Sonia if she came clean much sooner. But hey it is a soap so things have to be difficult.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> But it does happen in the real world read up on law. If you like I will derect to a law site which slates all this but as you have made a fool of yourself already I don't really want to show you up anymore.


Well my friends in the legal profession have undergone years of diabolical teaching then.  I await your link to a law site.  :Smile:  




> This is not how law works. Look at the two men arrested for the murders of those women in Ipswitch, They don't need to know the cause fo death to question someone!


Oh, dear.

----------


## babyblue

> Just as I thought it was getting good it ends up as a let down (My opinion)
> 
> I really enjoyed it at the start of this week.. I haven't for quite a while.. Especially since the Christmas episode. I think there was too much Sonia and Martin in it. I did think that some of Martin's lines were quite funny though.. Like asking Sonia is she was Mr. Tickle


haha I know I cracked up at that....It was like showgirls in that it was unintentionally comedic, overacted and it was actually so bad it was good :P

----------


## alan45

> l:


Oh dear you never seem to learn  Bye bye troll

----------


## Abbie

You know what gets me, is that pretty much everyone had been slapped in eastenders, then sonia slaps someone and they die and I know martin is very angry at her, but he is making it out as if shh threw her down the stairs, even if the slap did kill her

----------


## Kim

> You know what gets me, is that pretty much everyone had been slapped in eastenders, then sonia slaps someone and they die and I know martin is very angry at her, but he is making it out as if shh threw her down the stairs, even if the slap did kill her


It's not just the fact that it was a slap; survival obviously is possible when the friut bowl is smashed. Stalker Sarah, I recall, was actually directly hit over the head with the fruitbowl, and she is still alive. So much Pauline loving that bowl, it wasn't so long ago that she was devastated over the other one.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Is Sarah still under the Fowler table?

That fruitbowl would never smash into a million pieces, about a handful at the most.  It might even have not cracked at all, given it fell less than a metre to the carpet.

----------

JustJodi (08-01-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Is Sarah still under the Fowler table?
> 
> That fruitbowl would never smash into a million pieces, about a handful at the most. It might even have not cracked at all, given it fell less than a metre to the carpet.


Depending on the thickness of the glass,, and if the carpet is thick,, nah it would probably have *NOT* even CRACKED ,,,Some one musta spent some time smashing it up in a gazillion pieces. :Cool:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not sure about the carpet, but yes, fruitbowls are quite heavy, with a thick layer of glass - not easy to break.  

I reckon Pauline smashed it up herself so it could be put out to recycle.  :Cool:

----------


## Babe14

I've started watching Easties again three weeks ago and have to say that there appears to have been a great improvement, with the odd exception here and there.

I'm enjoying Rob/Mai/Dawn and baby storyline (Rob is a great character), Max/Tana/Stacey storyline which I feel sure is a copy cat of Corrie's Danny/Leanne/Jamie/Frankie one, but enjoyable none the less. Max/Tanya/Rob are all good strong characters.

As for Sonia sorry the character is just annoying now.  I really like Martin and particularly love the scenes with just him and Rebecca and hope that his departure from the square will involve just the two of them.

Enjoying the Wicks storyline of the re-appearance of the "Slapper Mother", Carly is fantastic and I could even stand Deano this week, he seems to of improved a little.

Minty/Gary  hilarious as ever, being the "married" couple. :Lol:  

Ian (Adam) wonderful as ever, as is June Brown (Dot).

I cracked up when Dot collapsed at Pauline's funeral and Keith said "looks like another one is on their way out" :Lol:  

Joe can't wait for him to leave - (wonder if he will meet the same fate as Pauline...) :Big Grin:  

Pauline's final scenes were acted brillinatly by WR she really was an old battle axe but just before she died she became nice again.

Some very emotional scenes in the Vic with Joe and then later with Martin.

Not bad, not bad at all.

----------


## parkerman

> I really like Martin


Yes, he has great acting ability. He can run the whole range from Angry to VERY ANGRY

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's like watching kid's TV again.  You have Mr Benn and you have Mr Angry.  Funny old world...

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> You know what gets me, is that pretty much everyone had been slapped in eastenders, then sonia slaps someone and they die and I know martin is very angry at her, but he is making it out as if shh threw her down the stairs, even if the slap did kill her
> 
> 
> It's not just the fact that it was a slap; survival obviously is possible when the friut bowl is smashed. Stalker Sarah, I recall, was actually directly hit over the head with the fruitbowl, and she is still alive. So much Pauline loving that bowl, it wasn't so long ago that she was devastated over the other one.


I know I just think that its sounds stupid when martin is saying that sonia killed his mother over a slap.
And when he said that he was going to stop sonia seeing rebecca since she took above someone he loved, I just thought as he really forgot about Jamie already?

----------


## Kim

Rebecca seems to see everything these days. So much for Richie Scott being a bent solicitor, she seems the only one that is being realistic at the moment; that no-one is going to prosecute soley on what a 6 year old girl says. And as for that duty solicitor - isn't he the one that played the policeman in the Janine/Barry and Janine/Laura cases? If he isn't, he sounds a lot like him.

----------


## Abi

The new thread for this can be found here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=60160

Thanks  :Smile:

----------

